# [Sammelthread] Der Serverwahn



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

In diesem Thread können wir mal alles zusammenfassen, was mit Falten auf Servern/Serverkomponenten zusammenhängt (Also alles was mit Xeons/Optereons [Wie verdammt nochmal ist da der Plural ?] zu tun hat).

Außerdem mal eine kleine Liste der Besitzer mit ihren Systemen. Wer eingetragen werden möchte einfach melden . Bilder sind ebenfalls gerne gesehen .





*User (PCGHX-Name/Folding-Name)* *Komponenten (Anzahl Kerne/Threads)* *PPD (SMP/BIGADV/BIGADV16)* *Stromkonsum Last* *OS*

Onimicha/Cyrano68 EVGA SR-2 | 2x Intel Xeon E5620 @ 3,20GHz @ 1,26V (8/16) 28.000/48.000/- - Win7 Ultimate x64
A.Meier-PS3 Dell PowerEdge T410 | 2x Intel Xeon E5645 @ 2,40GHz (12/24) 52.700/67.500/100.000 290W Ubuntu 11.10 ausrangiert
A.Meier-PS3 Dell PowerEdge T410 | 2x Intel Xeon E5540 @ 2,53GHz (8/16) 35.000/-----/67.000 290W Ubuntu 11.10 ausrangiert 
A.Meier-PS3 Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2687 ES @ 3,0 Ghz (16/32) 150.000/---.---/245.000 (P8101,R4,C0,G182) 345W Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 
A.Meier-PS3 Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2687 ES @ 3,25 Ghz (16/32) *mit OC* ---.---/---.---/263.000 (P8101,R3,C4,G134) 350W Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
Muschkote Tyan S8230GM4NR-LE 2x Opteron 6172 @ 2,1GHz (24/24) 65.000/95.000/150.000 280W Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
picar81_4711 Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) 65.000/94.000/127.000(P8101,R8,C6,G47) 350W Ubuntu 10.10
picar81_4711EVGA Classified SR-2 | 2x Intel Xeon X5690 @ 4,20 GHz (12/24)--.---/--.---/184.000(P8101,R13,C6,G79)490WUbuntu 10.10
picar81_4711 Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2687W @ 3,1 GHz (16/32) ------/--.---/304.000(P8101,R2,C10,G50) 440W Ubuntu 10.10
mihapiha Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6128 @ 2 GHz (8/8) 37.000/47.000/77.000 280W Ubuntu 11.1ausrangiert
mihapiha SuperMicro H8QGi+-F *ohne OC* | 4x AMD Opteron 6180 SE @ 2,5 GHz (48/48) ..../370.000 (P6901)/375.000 (P8101) 650W Ubuntu 10.1
mihapiha SuperMicro H8QGi+-F *mit OC* | 4x AMD Opteron 6180 SE @ 2,75 GHz (48/48) ..../490.000 (P6901)/435.000 (P8101) 700W Ubuntu 10.1
Schmidde Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) ----/----/130.000 380W Ubuntu 11.1
Thosch/Thosch_0815 Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) ---.--- /---.--- / ---.--- 345W Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS 
Bumblebee/TheWasp EVGA SR2 *ohne OC* | 2x Intel Xeon E5540 @ 2,527GHz (8/16) 32.000/-----/68.200 280W Ubuntu 10.10 ausrangiert
Bumblebee/TheWasp EVGA SR2 *mit OC..* | 2x Intel Xeon X5675 ES @ 3,340GHz (12/24) --/----/131.500 430W Ubuntu 10.10
Bumblebee/TheWasp Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) ------/96.000/134.500 340W Ubuntu 10.10
Abductee Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) -------/-------/130.000 305W Mint 201204
Octopoth Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620 @ 2,3 GHz (12/24) ------/71.000/119.000 260W Ubuntu 10.10 ausrangiert
Octopoth Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2665 ES @ 2,4 GHz (16/32) ------/------/180.000 (P8101,R1,C0,G130) 260W Lubuntu 12.04 
DaN_I Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2680 ES @ 2,7 Ghz (16/32)---.---/---.---/260.000 (P8101,R21,C8,G27) 350W Mint 11
Muschkote Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2680 ES @ 3,1 Ghz (16/32) 150.000/---.---/280.000 (P8101) - 400.000 (8104) 400W Ubuntu 13.04

Zum Vergleich:


Spoiler



WOLF_TEAM_LEADER SuperMicro H8QGi-F | 4x AMD Opteron 6174 @ 2,2 GHz (48/48) .../334.000/447.000 650W Ubuntu 10.1


 



PS: Der Übersicht zu liebe verschiebe ich mal nix aus der Ruka hierher. Artet gerade eh nur in Chaos aus .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Dell PowerEdge T410 2x Intel Xeon E5645 @ 2,40GHz (12/24) 52'700/67'500/100'000 *290W Ubuntu 11.10*


----------



## Thosch (4. Dezember 2011)

Könnte man das nicht erweitern mit den Sys-Vorstellungen, wie Kerne, Speicher, Board, etc. ...?
Fragen:
->  Kann man mit sonem Sys dann eigendl. auch noch "normal" Zocken wenn man ne GraKa da rein setzt ?
-> Kann man zeitgleich 2 BS am laufen haben ? 
->  Reicht es für "nur-Falten" wenn man das BS auf nen USB-Stick schmeißt (16/32GB werden ja z.Z. verramscht) ?
-> Welche CPUs sind leistungsmäßig besser, welche Watt-technisch ?
-> Was braucht man zwingend noch zum Betrieb ?


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II*

gebrauchte server müsste es doch auch genug am markt geben, bleibt da ebay die einzige möglichkeit mit auswahl?
hab sonst nur beim amazon gebrauchte/ausrangierte server gefunden.
4x single core xeon HP DL580 G2 Server 4x Intel Xeon 1.4 GHz, 4 GB, 72 GB: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder http://www.amazon.de/DL580-Server-I...Y2/ref=sr_1_39?ie=UTF8&qid=1323025398&sr=8-39
2x opteron: HP ProLiant DL385 Server 2x Opteron 2.4 GHz, 8 GB, 146: Amazon.de: Elektronik


edit:
sorry, bitte hier rein verschieben: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/190185-sammelthread-der-serverwahn.html


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Dezember 2011)

Bei Desktops sieht die Angelegenheit ja falttechnisch momentan ziemlich eindeutig aus:
man nehme einen Intel- vorzugsweise einen i7 2600K und ist glücklich.

Wie aber verhält sich das bei Servern? Was ist besser, Xeon oder Opteron?
Was ist bezahlbar?
Wie verhält man sich "strategisch" richtig, wenn man ab Januar noch BIG WU falten will?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

Also ab Januar kann man nen 2600K ja vergessen . Da helfen nur mindestens 16 Threads oder Kerne. Ob Opteron oder Xeon wird sich zeigen .


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Bei Desktops sieht die Angelegenheit ja falttechnisch momentan ziemlich eindeutig aus:
> man nehme einen Intel- vorzugsweise einen i7 2600K und ist glücklich.
> 
> Wie aber verhält sich das bei Servern? Was ist besser, Xeon oder Opteron?
> ...


 
kommt drauf an ob neu oder gebraucht, z.b. ein AMD sys kostet 500euro für ein 6272er cpu der schon 16kerne hat also BIGBIG wu tauglich (ca. PPD von 55-60k) + 300 für´s Board Ram und NT mal ausen vor

soll es ein Dual AMD sein sieht es ähnlich aus 1000euro die CPU´s plus 400euro das MB macht unterm strich 135000PPD bei BigBIg wu´s (32kerne)
bei Intel kommt es drauf an ob du den "alten" Sockel 1366 nehmen willst wen ja dan z.b. 2x 12kern xeon mit Board in etwa genau so teuer wie das AMD sys bringt bei weniger stromverbrauch ca. 105000PPD

oder das sys wo geld keine rolle spielt, Sockel 2011 mit 2X 10/20kern xeon cpu (cpu das stück für 3000-4000Euro) PPD und Stromverbrauch keine Ahnung.

bei gebraucht sys. sieht es anders aus, da gibt es eine viel größere anzahl an 1366er Systemen die man realtiv günstig bekommt.

kurz um wen es neu sein soll dan AMD mit 1-2 16kern cpu´s 
bei gebrauchten lieber zu Intel greifen. aber auf jeden fall min. 16kerne +


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> bei Intel kommt es drauf an ob du den "alten" Sockel 1366 nehmen willst wen ja dan z.b. 2x 12kern xeon mit Board in etwa genau so teuer wie das AMD sys bringt bei weniger stromverbrauch ca. 105000PPD


Da du eindeutig von meinem Server redest will ich noch den Hinweis geben, das die von mir verwendeten E5645 momentan die günstigsten 6-Kerner-Xeons mit HT sind und Leistungsmässig die drittschwächsten 6-Kerner > geht also noch einiges. 

Was auch erwänd werden muss, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen wie den "EVGA SR-2"-Board ist OC kaum möglich. 

@nfsgame: Wenn du Bilder brauchst > Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/189838-dell-poweredge-t410.html und ich bearbeite gleich meinen ersten Beitrag mit den fehlenden Daten.

Nachtrag:
@nfsgame: Bitte den richtigen Xeon-Typ bei mir eintragen.


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da du eindeutig von meinem Server redest will ich noch den Hinweis geben, das die von mir verwendeten E5645 momentan die günstigsten 6-Kerner-Xeons mit HT sind und Leistungsmässig die drittschwächsten 6-Kerner > geht also noch einiges.
> 
> Was auch erwänd werden muss, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen wie den "EVGA SR-2"-Board ist OC kaum möglich.
> 
> @nfsgame: Wenn du Bilder brauchst > Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/189838-dell-poweredge-t410.html und ich bearbeite gleich meinen ersten Beitrag mit den fehlenden Daten.



ja das ist richtig da fehlen noch einige Varianten die auch möglich sind, hab nur mal eine grobe Auflistung der bis jetzt bekannten Eckdaten gemacht die bis jetzt hier im Forum gefallen waren, 

im endefekt sind die Intel auf jedenfall schneller den 12kerne und 12 virtuelle falten fast genau so viel wie 32 reale kerne von AMD, Stromverbrauch mal auser acht gelassen den da ist der Intel auf jedenfall besser. 

um mal meine aussage von oben etwas abzumildern es kommt immer drauf an was man für ein budget hat, natürlich gibt es auch schnellere Intel´s die dan genau so viel wen nicht mehr PPD machen wie die 2x 6272er aber es gibt auch schnellere amd´s, aber darauf will ich jetzt nicht weiter herumreiten.

wen natürlich die intel´s auf ein SR-2 oder 3 stecken dan würde ich ganz klar intel vorziehen.

Unterm strich um eine genau aussage treffen zu können was die beste Lösung ist, ein AMD oder intel gebraucht oder Neukauf, brauchen wir/ich erst noch mehr "Input" 


@nfsgame du hast oben ein Schreibfehler bei A.Meier´s Rechner die E5620er sind 8/16 kerner (X2)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Wollen wir die Daten von den beiden E5540, auch wenn sie nicht komplett sind, auch eintragen?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

Können wir machen, ja .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Dell PowerEdge T410 2x Intel Xeon E5540 @ 2,53GHz (8/16) 35'000/-----/67'000 *290W Ubuntu 11.10*

@nfsgame: Könntest du bitte bei meiner aktuellen Konfiguration den richtigen Xeon-Typ eintragen > E5645.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

Erledigt .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

ausrangiert


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja, was hätte ich denn sonst schrieben sollen ? a.D.?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Sind für andere Falter frei geworden. 


Nachtrag:


Thosch schrieb:


> Fragen:
> -> Kann man mit sonem Sys dann eigendl. auch noch "normal" Zocken wenn man ne GraKa da rein setzt ?
> -> Kann man zeitgleich 2 BS am laufen haben ?
> -> Reicht es für "nur-Falten" wenn man das BS auf nen USB-Stick schmeißt (16/32GB werden ja z.Z. verramscht) ?
> ...


1. Kommt auf das Bord drauf an > mit meinem Board wird es schwierig weil ich nur PCI-E-8X-Steckplätze (Steckplatz und Anbindung 8X und Steckplatz hinten nicht offen) verbaut habe > Evga SR-2 kein Problem.
2. Meines Wissenstandes nein, aber für was bitte?
3. Möglich aber nicht empfehlenswert, durch die vielen Speicherzugriffe nutzt sich der USB-Stick schnell ab und gibt innerhalb ein paar Monaten den Geist auf.
4. Wird die Zukunft zeigen, siehe auch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-sammelthread-der-serverwahn.html#post3704390
5. OS mit Unterstützung von mehreren CPU's / Die meisten Bords verlangen nach ECC-RAM


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

Die 1366er Xeon haben aber auch einen Controller für normalen DDR3-RAM an Bord . ->Kein ECC/Registered nötig. Schreibt Intel glaub ich sogar selber auf der Seite .


----------



## Muschkote (5. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

bevor ich zur Arbeit fahr hab ich noch etwas für die Statistik. 
Wie in Ruka geschrieben ist die TPF für eine 6903 etwa 42:30, was so ziemlich exakt dem Wert von A.Meier-PS3s Server entspricht. Stromverbrauch liegt bei *gigantischen 260W*. 
TPF hat sich auf etwa 41:00 eingepenndelt.

Muschkote Tyan S8230GM4NR-LE 2x Opteron 6172 @ 2,1GHz (24/24) ..../..../100000 260W Ubuntu 11.10


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2011)

Bitte an das Schema halten. Rot ist weder die Art des Aufbaus, noch der Servername.


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Dezember 2011)

ich glaube bei dem Serverwahn muss ich bei der Statspage noch ein Feld "Anzahl CPUs hinzufügen"


----------



## Muschkote (5. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bitte an das Schema halten. Rot ist weder die Art des Aufbaus, noch der Servername.



Sry,

habs angepasst, ich hoffe das entspricht der gewünschten Form.


----------



## acer86 (5. Dezember 2011)

@ nfsgame kannst du bitte noch die Werte von *mihapiha* mit einfügen, er hat 2x AMD Opteron 6272 32/32 kern





> Nach dem ersten erfolgten ganzen Frame sieht es nach 135k PPD  durchschnittlich aus. 33:22 Minuten für ein TPF an einer P6903er WU



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...lkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-1962.html


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2011)

ist bei den serverboards scsi eigentlich pflicht?
wenn ich mir den gebrauchtmarkt oder div. konfiguratoren ansehe, find ich nichts anderes als scsi hdd`s.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2011)

SCSI eher weniger. Nur bei den alten Kisten. SAS ist der Nachfolger.


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> SAS ist der Nachfolger.


 
SAS-Controller können aber auch die (momentan nicht so sehr) preiswerteren SATA-Platten ansteuern.


----------



## Thosch (5. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sind für andere Falter frei geworden.
> 
> 
> Nachtrag:
> ...



Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich denke auch ernsthaft und intensiver über so ein Gerät nach. Denn sparsam ist das Teil auf jedenfall gegenüber meinem jetzigen Falter: 350W ges. Sys für um die 18k PPD (lt.HFM) mit SMP-Cl.(Ph9850) und BIG-GPU-Cl.(560Ti).


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2011)

Na dann man los .


----------



## Thosch (6. Dezember 2011)

Jaaa ... da wäre die "Gicht" zw. Daumen und Zeigefinger erst mal ... Bin ja schon am Schauen nach nem Schnäppschen ...


----------



## Thosch (7. Dezember 2011)

Ab welchem WIN7 werden mehrere CPUs unterstützt ? Und ist dabei die Kernanzahl von Bedeutung ?


----------



## Muschkote (7. Dezember 2011)

Ab Prof. 2 CPUs und 256 Kerne. Wir sollten solche Sachen besser nicht *hier* ausdiskutieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ab Prof. 2 CPUs und 256 Kerne. Wir sollten solche Sachen besser nicht *hier* ausdiskutieren.


Ist der richtige Ort dafür > nfsgame hat geau für solche Server-Diskusionen diesen Thread geschaffen.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ist der richtige Ort dafür > nfsgame hat geau für solche Server-Diskusionen diesen Thread geschaffen.



Richtig...
>= *2* CPU's = Server


----------



## der_yappi (7. Dezember 2011)

Da hier jetzt auf die Server eingegangen wird, hab ich mal ne Frage:
Hat eig. schon jmd einen aktuellen FX auf Bulldozer-Basis (ist ja eig. auch ne Server-CPU) mit F@H betrieben / betreiben können?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Da hier jetzt auf die Server eingegangen wird, hab ich mal ne Frage:
> Hat eig. schon jmd einen aktuellen FX auf Bulldozer-Basis (ist ja eig. auch ne Server-CPU) mit F@H betrieben / betreiben können?


Ein paar Werte findest du auf unserer Teamseite, Faltleistung entspricht ziemlich genau der eines 1100T, also keine Steigerung.


----------



## Schmidde (7. Dezember 2011)

So, hätte da auch mal ein paar Fragen 

Hab jetzt einfach mal so ziemlich das gleiche System wie mihapiha zusammengestellt, also einmal das
Asus KGPE-D16 AMD SR5690 So.G34 Dual Channel DDR3 SSI EEB 3.61 Whitebox - Computer
und zwei mal den
AMD Opteron 6272 16x 2.10GHz So.G34 WOF - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Was brauch ich denn jetzt für einen Arbeitsspeicher? Ist da ECC *zwingend*, oder könnte man auch normalen DDR3 Ram kaufen? Bei der Boardbeschreibung steht zwar was mit regECC aber ich weis damit nicht wirklich was anzufangen 
Und wie siehts denn mit einem Netzteil aus? Hab hier noch ein 0815 BeQuiet Straigt Power mit 580W rumliegen, würde von der (Roh)leistung ja reichen, oder braucht man für den Anschluss ein ein MoBo mit 2 CPUs noch irgendwelche besonderen Stecker?


----------



## mihapiha (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke ich versuche meine Daten auch anzugeben. Die Frage ist was hier geplant ist! Dachtet ihr hier nur eine Liste zu führen? In dem Fall wären die Daten meiner zwei alten Opterons auch interessant. Ich gebe mal an was ich weiß und dann könnt ihr euch entscheiden...

mihapiha Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6128 @ 2 GHz (8/8) 37.000/47.000/77.000 280W Ubuntu 11.1
mihapiha Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (16/16) .../94.000/135.000 ... Ubuntu 11.1


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2011)

Joa, eine Liste wer mit welchen Serverkomponenten faltet, damit man eventuell im Notfall jemanden hat, der einem mit Rat zur Seite stehen kann .


----------



## Schmidde (9. Dezember 2011)

Hm, keiner meine Frage(n) gelesen?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2011)

Zum RAM kann ich nichts sagen, aber das BQ würd ich in irgendwas stecken was nie einen Folding-Client sehen wird. Mir und mehreren Kumpels sind schon mehrere BQs im Folding-Betrieb abgeraucht (von *pfft* bis Stichflamme war alles dabei bei mir ). Mit Corsair, Seasonic und Cougar hingegen null Probleme.


----------



## mattinator (9. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mir und mehreren Kumpels sind schon mehrere BQs im Folding-Betrieb abgeraucht (von *pfft* bis Stichflamme war alles dabei bei mir ).


 Manche Leute haben halt eine Affinität zu Hardware-Defekten. Weiß gar nicht, wie alt mein BQ schon ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2011)

Wie warm darf eigentlich in einem Server die Northbridge werden? 

Ich glaub zumindest das unter dem Passivkühler die Northbridge ist und der wird so warm das man die Finger nach 5s wieder wegnimmt.


----------



## davidof2001 (9. Dezember 2011)

5 Sekunden sind noch nicht zu warm. Bei meinem altem striker 2 formula konnte man gerade eine Sekunde durchhalten und die war um die 80 grad.


----------



## acer86 (9. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie warm darf eigentlich in einem Server die Northbridge werden?
> 
> Ich glaub zumindest das unter dem Passivkühler die Northbridge ist und der wird so warm das man die Finger nach 5s wieder wegnimmt.


 für den dauerbetrieb würde ich wie auch bei Home Pc´s sagen nicht über 70C°  kannst ja wen du nicht sicher bist ein Lüfter drauf packen, so´n kleiner 40mm krachmacher oder 60mm


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich den Server auf WaKü umbaue, kommt auf den Kühler ein Lüfter drauf > hat leider keine Löcher in der Nähe um einen WaKü-Kühler draufzuschrauben. 
Kühler wird von einer Halteklammer oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag gehalten.


----------



## Abductee (9. Dezember 2011)

der kühlkörper schaut doch groß genug aus.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/494676d1322847823-dell-poweredge-t410-dsc00401.jpg
da hält doch sicher ein lüfter mit langen schrauben, oder sind die lamellen derart kurz?

ansonsten würd ich mit so was einen lüfter auf den kühlkörper ausrichten.
http://www.amazon.de/InLine-HDD-Ein...FWIU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1323467928&sr=8-4


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2011)

MuFu-WaKühler mit Wärmeleitkleber ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> der kühlkörper schaut doch groß genug aus.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/494676d1322847823-dell-poweredge-t410-dsc00401.jpg
> da hält doch sicher ein lüfter mit langen schrauben, oder sind die lamellen derart kurz?


Ich meinte ja einen Lüfter draufschrauben, Lammel sind bis auf die oberste Reihe genug lang. 



nfsgame schrieb:


> MuFu-WaKühler mit Wärmeleitkleber ?


Was sind das für Kühler?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2011)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Anfi-tec UCD grande Anfi-tec UCD grande 14323

Sowas zum Beispiel . Nur halt mit Wärmeleitkleber befestigt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2011)

Und den Wärmleitkleber kriegt man später wieder ab oder ist dann Ende Sense?
Hält das überhaupt mit nur Wärmeleitkleber?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2011)

Das hält. Ab bekommt man es hinterher mitm Heisluftföhn und Drehbewegungen am Kühler .


----------



## Abductee (9. Dezember 2011)

und einfach einen anderen/längeren bügel biegen?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2011)

Zur Sicherung eventuell noch .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2011)

Und was ist besser, Wärmleitkleber oder Wärmleitklebepad?
Hab noch nie mit sowas gearbeitet.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2011)

Also ich würde Zweikomponentenwärmeleitkleber nehmen . Gibts zum Beispiel von Arctic.


----------



## Abductee (9. Dezember 2011)

die wärmeleitklebepads halten nur sehr wenig kühlkörpergewicht aus. 
da ist der kleber besser.

wie dick ist der originale drahtbügel?
ich hätte da eine idee wie man das auf schrauben umbaut das der wassergekühlte block mit den beiliegenden haltern hält.
(ohne am board was zu verändern)


----------



## acer86 (9. Dezember 2011)

Da sieht doch ganz nach den 2Ösen halter von den Alten Intel chipsätzen aus, so einen hatte ich auch mal in mein Cube PC mit Q45 chipsatz die waren alle mit 2oder 4 ösen Halterung.

einfach mal bei Aquatunig nach 2Ösen halterung suchen und die maße vergleichen die kühler gibt es meist für´n schmalen taler

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/northbridge-halterrung-abgerissen-198410.html


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/dscf3732df2.jpg/

hab jetzt auf die schnelle nix besseres gefunden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2011)

Halten die Bügel überhaupt einen WaKü-Kühler aus?
Deine beiden Links sind nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend. 



Abductee schrieb:


> wie dick ist der originale drahtbügel?


~0,5mm.


----------



## Schmidde (9. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zum RAM kann ich nichts sagen, aber das BQ würd ich in irgendwas stecken was nie einen Folding-Client sehen wird. Mir und mehreren Kumpels sind schon mehrere BQs im Folding-Betrieb abgeraucht (von *pfft* bis Stichflamme war alles dabei bei mir ). Mit Corsair, Seasonic und Cougar hingegen null Probleme.


 
Ich hab bis jetzt nur BeQuiet verbaut 
Beim Board hab ich schon gesehen das man dort zwei solcher P8 Stecker (sind das doch glaube ich?) braucht.


----------



## acer86 (9. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Halten die Bügel überhaupt einen WaKü-Kühler aus?
> Deine beiden Links sind nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend.
> 
> 
> ~0,5mm.


 

ja klar halten die, stimmt die bilder sind nicht die besten, hatte damals diesen kühler nur mit plexi deckel montiert: Alphacool NexXxoS NBXS-i2 Silver 2-Ösen Hardwarecamp24

beim festschrauben geh ich immer nach den Motto "nach fest kommt Ab" also wen es mich aushält dan hält das 

und ja der bügel ist aus 0,5er Schweißdraht ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub, ich bestelle die WaKü-Teile früher als mir lieb ist: Seit mein "Kamin" durch einen kräftigen Windstoss durch das gekippte Fenster zu Boden ging, hält er nicht mehr richtig zusammen > nür blöd das ich den Maurer nicht zum Teufel jagen kann, wars selber. 

Edit:


acer86 schrieb:


> ja klar halten die, stimmt die bilder sind nicht die besten, hatte damals diesen kühler nur mit plexi deckel montiert: Alphacool NexXxoS NBXS-i2 Silver 2-Ösen Hardwarecamp24
> 
> beim festschrauben geh ich immer nach den Motto "nach fest kommt Ab" also wen es mich aushält dan hält das
> 
> und ja der bügel ist aus 0,5er Schweißdraht ^^


Du meinst also mit diesen beiden Artikeln?
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - MB NBX-i2 Update 2-sen Alphacool NexXxoS NBX-i2 Update 2-sen EOL 18005
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - MB Alphacool NexXxoS NBXS-N Silver Northbridge Alphacool NexXxoS NBXS-N Silver Northbridge EOL 14055


----------



## Schmidde (10. Dezember 2011)

So, gerade noch bei Asus geschaut, nur bis zu 64GB Gesamtspeicher und 4GB pro Modul kann man normalen RAM verwenden, also kein Problem wenn ich 4x2GB pro CPU verbauen will 
Bei meiner Config komm ich dann auf 1600€uronen, das währ doch was zu Weihnachten 

Muss man nur noch den Eltern klar machen das man einen Homeserver *braucht*


----------



## acer86 (10. Dezember 2011)

Kannst ja sagen das er nur ggggggaaaaaannnnzzzzzz wenig Strom braucht, und ihr dan auch Heizkosten spart, und das alles zu einen Guten Zweck


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2011)

@nfsgame: Errinerst du dich noch an deine Eheim 1046?
Das Teil hat mir den Wechsel ins Wohnzimmer übel genommen und nun ist mir die Platine in der Pumpe zum Dank durchgebrannt. 
Weiss nicht recht was ich mit dem Teil machen soll und hab in der WaKü-Abteilung mal nachgefragt, aber bisher keinen guten Vorschlag bekommen > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/136892-eheim-1046-ersatzteil.html#post3697698

Was meint ihr? Entsorgen und neue kaufen oder 230V Stecker drann schrauben oder die Ersatzplatine kaufen (bin mir absolut nicht sicher ob die wirklich passt )?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Dezember 2011)

Oh, das tut mir jetzt aber leid ...


----------



## Amigafan (10. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Entsorgen und neue kaufen oder 230V Stecker drann schrauben oder die Ersatzplatine kaufen (bin mir absolut nicht sicher ob die wirklich passt )?



Also wenn DU im Umgang mit 230V  vorsichtig bist, rate ich Dir zu allererst den Versuch, die Pumpe direkt am Stromnetz zu testen. Aber fasse dabei die Pumpe nicht an - wärend des ersten Tests!
Wenn sie dafür nicht ausgelegt sein sollte, wirst Du das sehr schnell feststellen.  Daher schliesse sie nur an einen Stromkreis an, an dem keiner Deiner Rechner hängt, denn: 
Pumpe nicht für 230V ausgelegt - Kurzschluß - Sicherungsautomat löst aus und unterbricht - kein Strom mehr an der Steckdose - Rechner aus . . .

Entsorgen kannst Du sie bei einem Fehlschlag immer noch  - Versuch macht klug . . .
Vor allem hast Du hiernach eine gute Entscheidungsgrundlage . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab es mal vorsichtig ausprobiert > die Pumpe dreht sich. 
Hab es aber auch nur 5s versucht > hab mir jetzt nicht extra die Mühe gemacht die Pumpe anzuschliessen > hab die auch gerade die benötigten Pumpenanschlüsse nicht vorrätig. 

Was jetzt, Stecker drann schrauben oder wäre die Platine das Richtige?


----------



## Amigafan (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich "sehe" lediglich nur noch ein Problem:

Ist Deine Pumpe genauso mit Dichtungen "abgesichert" wie es die Pumpen sind, die direkt am Stromnetz angeschlossen sind?
Es geht hier um konstruktionsbedingte Maßnahmen, die getroffen werden, wenn elektrische "Anlagen" in Verbindung mit Wasser betrieben werden (verschiedene Einstufungen in der IP - z. B. IP44= spritzwassergeschützt)

Ansonsten könnte es passieren, das Dir die Pumpe durch Eindringen von Wasser Dein Board "grillt" - und gegrillte CPU auf ebensolchem Mobo - ob das die Grillwürstchen ersetzt?

Edit:Wenn Du die Pumpe vom Stromnetz "entkoppeln" könnest, riete ich Dir zur weiteren Nutzung direkt unter 230V - ohne Trennung - NEIN!

Wie teuer ist die Ersatzplatine? - Lohnt sich die Reparatur überhaupt oder fährst Du mit einer Neuen nicht vielleicht doch besser?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ersatzplatine, sofern es wirklich die richtige ist, kostet im Vergleich zu einer neuen fast 70% davon, eh nach Modell.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ersatzplatine, sofern es wirklich die richtige ist, kostet im Vergleich zu einer neuen fast 70% davon, eh nach Modell.



Wenn Du ein Bastler bist und den Aufwand nicht scheust, kaufe Dir die Ersatzplatine und baue diese ein - eine Garantie für "problemlose Zusammenarbeit" kann ich Dir leider - aus Ermangelung eigener Erfahrung - nicht geben. Prinzipiell sollte es funzen . . .

Aber bei einem Preis von 70% gegenüber einer neuen Pumpe (mit Garantie!) . . .

Diese Entscheidung kann ich Dir nicht abnehmen (wär ja noch schöner ) - Du bist alt genug


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2011)

Also gibt es ne Neue, weiss nur noch nicht so recht was.

Server wird langsam echt teuer.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du ne leise Pumpe findest dann sag bescheid... Seit dem die die du nun beim Sterben begleiten konntest hat mich mitm Lagerspiel irgendwie beeinflusst in Sachen Wakü  .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn du ne leise Pumpe findest dann sag bescheid...


Die in der WaKü-Abteilung scheinen der Meinung zu sein, dass wen eine leise Pumpe haben will soll man ne Aquastream nehmen > hab es zumindest dort schon mehrfach gelesen.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Also gibt es ne Neue, weiss nur noch nicht so recht was.
> 
> Server wird langsam echt teuer.



Server und Kühlung - war schon immer ein Problem - und zwar ein teures!

Ich denke da an klimatisierte Räume, damit die Server nicht überhitzen - und den damit verbundenen exorbitant hohen Stromverbrauch - von der Lärmbeläatigung durch Unmengen an Lüftern ganz zu schweigen.

Genau das Problem zeigt sich auch bei Dir - leise bedeutet heute leider auch teuer - egal ob Luft- oder Wasserkühlung . . .

Gottseidank beschäftigt man sich mittlerweile mit diesem Problem - und sogenammten "Hochtemperatur-Servern" - aber das kann bis zur "Praxisreife" noch dauern . . .

Für alle, die wie Du einen Server im "privaten" betreiben, leider eine schlechte Nachricht . . .

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt . . .


----------



## Malkolm (11. Dezember 2011)

Der Faltserver hat eine deutlich geringere Wärmeabgabe (2x80W max.) als ein "normaler" Spiele-PC, von daher ist es nun wirklich keine Schwierigkeit ihn kühl zu halten. Selbst noch potentere Heimserver (z.B. 2x 130W Xeons, oder gar zwei übertaktete Xeons auf nem SR-2) reichen gerade mal an die Abwäre einer Oberklasse GPU heran. Sogar ein HighEnd Gaming-Rechner (2xGTX580@OC + i7@OC -> bis zu 800W Abwärme) lässt sich noch sehr leise (bis unhörbar) komplett kühlstellen, ohne dafür einen Aufwand betreiben zu müssen, der den eigentlichen Kaufpreis übersteigt.
Klimatisierte Räume, exorbitanter Stromverbrauch, Lärmbelästigung...das alles mag für Serverfarmen mit hunderten an CPUs/GPUs gelten, aber nicht für Heim(Falt)Server.

Turmkühler wären eine Möglichkeit, die aber auf Grund des Platzangebotes wegfällt. Eine kleine Wasserkühlung (mit 2x120er Radis) ist aber schon ausreichend um die beiden CPUs leise kühl zu halten. Da A.Meier ja schon eine WaKü hat sollte ein Umbau des Servers auf eine eben solche keinerlei Problem darstellen. Zwei CPU-Kühler gibt es neu schon für zusammen 70€. Dazu noch eine neue Pumpe und ein wenig sonstiges Material (Schlauch, Anschlüsse, Winkel) und die Sache steht für ~150€.

Die Pumpenempfehlung (Aquastream XT) kann ich nur unterstützen. Besitze selbst eine für den 24/7 Einsatz und sie läuft (wie der gesamte Rechner) unhörbar (ab 1m Abstand). Die Eheim 1046 ist ein sehr gutes Produkt (zumindest die mit Keramiklager, kann man im Zweifel aber für 10€ austauschen/nachrüsten). AC setzt einfach nur eine Steuerplatine hinten drauf um die Pumpe "intelligent" zu machen. Kostet in neu aber auch min. 60€.
Eheims ohne Platine sind nur bedingt empfehlenswert, da sie immer auf maximaler Frequenz laufen (die 12V Version bspw. auf ~80-90Hz -> hörbar).
Die Laing DDC 1T (ohne +) wäre auch noch eine Überlegung wert, wobei diese tendenziel lauter sind als die Eheims. Dafür aber auch spezifiziert für 60°C Wassertemperatur, was auch einen semi-passiven Betrieb der WaKü ermöglichen würde (sofern der andere Rechner der am MoRa hängt nicht läuft).
Eine günstigere Lösung wäre z.B. die Eheim-Station. Leistung ist vollkommen ausreichend, trotzdem aber lauter als die 1046er. Kostet dafür aber auch deutlich weniger.

Wie im WaKü-Forum aber schon angemerkt wäre ich hier ein wenig vorsichtig damit komplett auf Luftkühlung zu verzichten. Solange du nicht vorhast das gesamte Board auch unter Wasser zu setzen (was sich m.M.n. nicht lohnt) sollte schon noch ein guter Luftzug über das Board gehen.


----------



## Thosch (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte da eine vergleichsweise "einfache" und evtl. kostengünstigere Variante. Versenke die Bauteile in Salat-, Trafo-, Neutral- oder Paraffinöl ! Ist nicht unbedingt als Scherz zu verstehen, gibt ja mittlerw. einige Beispiele darüber. Und was das wichtigste ist: es funzt !!
Siehe auch hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...nk-zu-einem-projekt-zum-nachbauen-im-web.html 
Der Öl-PC im Eigenbau: 30 Liter im Gehäuse : Lautloser Dauerbetrieb: Athlon FX-55 im Öl-Bad 
Oil Cooled Computer - YouTube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4jaY8LT5wA&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlfHp5gHEe4&NR=1&feature=endscreen


----------



## acer86 (11. Dezember 2011)

@ A.Meier wen du den server dich nicht mit an den Mora anschließen willst könnte ich dir das neue airplex modularity system nahne legen, das gibt es einmal mit Eheim C600 oder mit Lain Pumpenmodul zu kaufen, ich hab die 360mm Eheim C600 Variante bei mir laufen und muss sagen die kleine Pumpe hat Ordentlich Leistung selbst in der niedrigsten Einstellung 48hz hab ich bei nur 10/8 Schläuchen ein Durchfluss von 83L/h     und sie wird nach wenigen Betriebsstunden fast unhörbar leise


----------



## Thosch (11. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ...     und sie wird nach wenigen Betriebsstunden fast unhörbar leise


 Weil sie eingelaufen ist oder weil man sich an das Geräusch gewöhnt hat ?  Ist ne ernsthafte Frage ...!


----------



## acer86 (11. Dezember 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Weil sie eingelaufen ist oder weil man sich an das Geräusch gewöhnt hat ?  Ist ne ernsthafte Frage ...!



weil sie eingelaufen ist, und auch die luft komplett raus ist aus den sys.  die 120mm Lüfter @ 400U/min sind um einiges lauter als die pumpe und erst ab 58hz ist die pumpe wieder zu hören da bin ich dan aber schon bei 120L/h was unnötig ist


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2011)

@acer86: Hätte ich den Mora nicht schon wäre es eine sehr interessante Variante, aber der Server kommt an den Mora :
1. Kommt mich günstiger da ich schon viele Teile habe > es fehlen die beiden CPU-Kühler, Pumpe, paar Kleinteile (Anschlüsse, Schlauch, ...) und je nach Variante der Kühler/Lüfter für den Passivkühler (was ich auch immer da mache, hab mich noch nicht entschieden).
2. Die alte Leier vom Platzproblem > kann das Modul nirgens richtig hinstellen und ich will am Server nichts bohren, sägen oder sonst was ändern. 
3. Die Variante mit dem Mora und zwei Rechner hat sich ja im Sommer bewährt.


----------



## Thosch (11. Dezember 2011)

Sooo ...
Ich bin jetzt sozusagen in der Theorie der Planung des Einkaufs des F@H-Servers. Opteron oder Xeon, Preis oder Leistung ?  
Mir schweben i.M. als Komponenten folgendes vor:
1. - MoBo Sockel G34 (ASUS KGPE-D16 o. Supermicro H8DG6-F)
2. - 2x 32nm-Opteron "Interlagos"(32nm-Fertig.proz.) 6238 (12x2,6GHz) o. 6272 (16x 2,10GHz)
3. - 8x2GB DDR3-1333
4. - Lüfter Noctua NH-U12DO A3 (?)
HDDs, opt.LW, GraKa, FDD, Kabel hab ich da o.einfach zu besorgen
Fragen:
zu1.: altern.Vorschläge, bzw. welches die bessere Wahl ?
zu2.: o.auf "Magny Course" 45nm-Fertig.proz. setzen ? (durch die Bank viel teurer) Unterschiede ?
zu3.: weniger Speicherriegel=besser ? 4x4GB ?
zu4.: altern.Vorschläge (habe auch noch Teile zur Verfügung für ne WaKü (von dann ausrangiertem älteren PC))
Notwenig: RAID ? SSD ? reicht "normale" HDD ?
Welches Gehäuse wäre zu empfehlen ? Und welches Format ist das MoBo eigendl.(sicher kein ATX oder so) ?
Welche Größe von NT brauch ich für so ein Sys.(etwas zukunftssicher, Silber, Gold, Platin?) ATX o. doch spez.f.Server wg. 2 CPUs?
Der Rechner sollte auch noch zum Zocken sein, heißt also mit WIN-OS (WIN7Prof) laufen. Hieße Client v7 für die _*BIGs*_ ? Oder geht da was mit ner VM ?


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2011)

16-Core-BIGs laufen nur unter Linux, v6 reicht dafür. Ne VM kann aber nur 8 Kerne virtualisieren .


----------



## Thosch (11. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 16-Core-BIGs laufen nur unter Linux, v6 reicht dafür. Ne VM kann aber nur 8 Kerne virtualisieren .


Boarrr ... da kann ich ja während des Zockens gar nicht weiterfalten ...  

Na ja ... könnte/müßte ich verkraften. Hätte/habe eh weniger Zeit zum Spielen. Oder kann das evtl. das WIN8 ? Oder ne VM unter Linux, gibts das ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich führe die WaKü-Planung in meinem Server-Thread fort > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...189838-dell-poweredge-t410-2.html#post3728178 

Nicht böse sein, aber wird mir hier ein bis'chen zu unübersichtlich mit den ganzen anderen Serverfragen.


----------



## Amigafan (12. Dezember 2011)

> A.Meier-PS3
> Nicht böse sein, aber wird mir hier ein bis'chen zu unübersichtlich mit den ganzen anderen Serverfragen.


Natürlich bin ich Dir böse  
Hat aber auch den Vorteil, dass man sich ganz Deinem Problem "widmen" kann - oder es auch völlig ignorieren


----------



## mihapiha (13. Dezember 2011)

mihapiha Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (16/16) .../94.000/135.000 365W Ubuntu 11.1

@nfsgame: Habe meinen Verbrauch hinzugefügt.


----------



## Muschkote (13. Dezember 2011)

@mihapiha

Hallo, nur eine kleine Anmerkung bezüglich Deiner Kernangaben. Bei dem Magny Cours System handelt es sich doch um 2x8 Kerne, somit muss da 16 stehen.
Bei dem neuen System handelt es sich 2x 8Moduler mit je 16 Kernen, da sollte entweder 16/32 oder 32/32 stehen. 

Und falls ich nun wieder Mist geschrieben habe dann lasse ich mich gerne (wiedereinmal) eines besseren belehren.


----------



## mihapiha (13. Dezember 2011)

Es ist eine Interpretationsfrage denke ich.

Ich gab an das ich zwei mal eine gewisse CPU nutze. Pro CPU sind es 8 (alt) und 16 (neu) Kerne. Ich nahm an die CPU Angaben angeben zu müssen, und nicht die Gesamtanzahl aller Kerne im Computer.


----------



## Muschkote (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der erste Wert sich auf die gesamten physischen Kerne und der 2. auf alle logischen bezieht.
Gut zu sehen an den Intelsystemen.


----------



## mihapiha (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke das es nfsgame aufklären wird. Er kann natürlich so eintragen wie er es für Richtig und Einheitlich empfindet...


----------



## mihapiha (13. Dezember 2011)

mihapiha Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) 65.000/94.000/135.000 365W Ubuntu 11.1

Ok jetzt sind alle Daten komplett


----------



## Muschkote (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mal die Zeit genutzt und meinen offenen Aufbau in ein Gehäuse getan. Das ganze sieht nun so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Stromverbrauch ist durch die erhöhte Anzahl an Lüftern leicht auf etwa 270W gestiegen.
Für die Statistik sei noch erwähnt, dass es 2 verschiedene Bigadv16 WUs gibt, die unterschiedlich bewertet werden. 

-6903 ca. 41min/Frame ~ 100k ppd
-6904 ca. 51min/Frame ~ 120k ppd

entweder einzeln aufführen oder den Durschnitt bilden.

Dann hab ich noch eine "normale" SMP durchgejagt, die aber auch schon etwas grösser war.

-6098 ca. 4,5min/Frame ~ 57k ppd

Meine Vermutung ist, dass mit der Grösse der WUs auch die ppd-Ausbeute steigt. Vieleicht kann das jemand bestätigen oder wiederlegen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist, dass mit der Grösse der WUs auch die ppd-Ausbeute steigt. Vieleicht kann das jemand bestätigen oder wiederlegen.


Ich stimme deiner Vermutung zu.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Dezember 2011)

Naja, durch die "Größe" wird ja auch die Rechendauer erhöht und wenn die Kiste muss 24/7 laufen. Den so erhöhten Stromkonsum honoriert Stanford dann halt mit nem höheren Bonus .


----------



## Abductee (13. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das schaut doch klasse aus, nur wär es nicht besser die HDD in einen 5,25" schacht zu verlegen und den HDD-käfig auszubauen?
der käfig lässt doch fast keine luft durch.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie wär doch ein Dual-Sockel 1155 System schön...
Zwei Xeon E 1230 (o.ä.) mit zwei Luküs und stinknormaler RAM.
So könnte man sich einen schönen kleinen, leisen UND *günstigen* Server basteln.
Aber ist wahrscheinlich nur Wunschdenken meinerseits


----------



## Muschkote (14. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, durch die "Größe" wird ja auch die Rechendauer erhöht und wenn die Kiste muss 24/7 laufen. Den so erhöhten Stromkonsum honoriert Stanford dann halt mit nem höheren Bonus .


 
Naja, ich könnt mich schwach entsinnen, dass es unter Windows ein paar WUs gab bei denen das nicht der Fall ist z.B. 6040, 6041, 10124-10134. Aber es muss ja auch Ausnahmen geben. 

@Abductee

Ich glaube in dem Gehäuse wird reichlich Luft bewegt, daher spare ich mir jegliche Bastelorgien oder sonstige sozialistischen Experimente.


----------



## Z28LET (14. Dezember 2011)

Wunschdenken? Vielleicht....

Gibt es überhaupt DualSockel 1155er zu kaufen?
Ich glaube ein Xeon 1230 kann kein Dual.


----------



## davidof2001 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab bisher auch nur Xeons ohne DP oder MP für Sockel 1155 gesehen.


----------



## Abductee (14. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @Abductee
> 
> Ich glaube in dem Gehäuse wird reichlich Luft bewegt, daher spare ich mir jegliche Bastelorgien oder sonstige sozialistischen Experimente.



nur saugen ist halt auch nicht das wahre


----------



## Muschkote (14. Dezember 2011)

Oha, da war ja noch was im Seitenteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sollte wohl reichen.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Dezember 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher auch nur Xeons ohne DP oder MP für Sockel 1155 gesehen.



Deswegen sage ich ja "wäre schön wenn..." 

Hat ja "früher" auch funktioniert (Stichwort Sockel 370 plus 2 x Celeron)


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Oha, da war ja noch was im Seitenteil.
> 
> Das sollte wohl reichen.


 
Oh ja, kenne ich, so ein Cooler-Master-Seitenteil ist schon schön "luftig"


----------



## nfsgame (17. Dezember 2011)

Mag mal bitte wer schauen, wie viel Speicherplatz die komplette Linuxinstallation beim Big-Big-Falten belegt? Reichen 16GB?

Edit: Sys wäre zwei E5620 (3,2GHz) auf EVGA SR-2 mit 12GB RAM.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2011)

Reicht dicke aus. 
Momentan sind bei mir 4,5GB belegt, allerdings wird jetzt gerade keine BigWU gefaltet.


----------



## Malkolm (17. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn in deinen Augen eine "komplette" Linuxinstallation?^^

Komplett im Sinne von voll faltfähig kann ja vieles bedeuten:
- Ohne X11, also ein reines "Falt-Linux" passt auf eine CD. Ein speziell nur auf deine Hardware kompilierter Kernel passt im Zweifel sogar auf eine Diskette
- Das "Standard-Ubuntu" braucht einige wenige GB (mein 10er so um die 5GB)
- Ein komplettes Ubuntu mit allen möglichen Programmen die man so brauchen könnte ~15GB+


----------



## nfsgame (17. Dezember 2011)

Unter "komplett" Verstehe ich ein Linux mit GUI, Temperaturauslesetool und Client der BigBigs faltet .


----------



## Schmicki (17. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Momentan sind bei mir 4,5GB belegt, allerdings wird jetzt gerade keine BigWU gefaltet.


 


Malkolm schrieb:


> Das "Standard-Ubuntu" braucht einige wenige GB (mein 10er so um die 5GB)



Jau, kann ich bestätigen.  Beim Goliath (mit Ubuntu) sind gut 4,5 GB Speicherplatz belegt. Habe bis auf Updates, xsensors und HFM keine zusätzlichen Programme installiert.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2011)

Nun gut - es wird Zeit, dass ich auch "die Hosen runterlasse"
Dass der Wahn hier (auch und gerade) an mir nicht spurlos vorbeigehen wird ist jedem klar der mich länger kennt 

Ziel war aber ganz klar *nicht* den Überserver zu bauen/kaufen sondern ganz im Gegenteil in einem erträglichen finanziellen Rahmen zu bleiben.

Ausgangspunkt waren die *zwei* "überzähligen" *Intel® Xeon® E5540* von unserem A. Meier die er mir zu einem mehr als fairen Preis verkauft hat
***An dieser Stelle ein ganz grosses DANKESCHÖN 
Die beiden werden ihren Platz auf einem* EVGA Classified SR-2 *finden welches ich günstig (ungebraucht) schiessen konnte
Ebenfalls da drauf kommen noch 2 Set's *DDR3-Memory von Patriot (je 3x4 GB)*
Gekühlt werden die Prozessoren von je einem *XSPC RayStorm* 

Daneben natürlich noch die "üblichen Verdächtigen" wie Festplatte etc.

Der ganze "Spass" kostet mich so rund 1500 Schweizer Franken; also ungefähr 1200 Euronen
Es wird aber bestimmt bis um's Neujahr herum dauern bis ich alle Teile verbauen kann - und dann kommt noch Software-Intallation(en)
Bleibt also geduldig....


----------



## Z28LET (20. Dezember 2011)

Hey, sehr nice!
Mit dem Board kannst du zumindest noch etwas potential aus den CPUs rausholen!


----------



## Muschkote (20. Dezember 2011)

Eine Frage an die Falter von 6903/6904er WUs (momentan @mihapiha, A.Meier-PS3, picar81 4711).

Wieviel Zeit vergeht bei euch von der Meldung 100% bis "Sending work to server"? Genauer gesagt meine ich die Zeit für die Komrimierung der WU und welche Festplatte Ihr verwendet.
Mich würde interessieren wieviel Einfluss die Geschwindigkeit der Festplatte darauf hat und ob sich ein Tausch lohnen würde.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Dezember 2011)

@ Bumble:
Wie lässt du deinen Server dann laufen?
Reine CPU-Maschine mit Linux? Windows?
Packst du noch ne Graka fürs folden rein?

Ansonsten geile Maschine


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2011)

@Muschkote: Am Donnerstag wird meine momentan gefaltene P6904 fertig, dann kann ich dir es genau sagen.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @ Bumble:
> Wie lässt du deinen Server dann laufen?
> Reine CPU-Maschine mit Linux? Windows?
> Packst du noch ne Graka fürs folden rein?
> ...



Nun, es wäre doch eigentlich schade die schönen PCI-E-Slot's verkommen zu lassen...
Auf der anderen Seite will ich natürlich das Maximum aus den beiden Xeon's rausholen...
Du siehst; ich bin noch unschlüssig


----------



## Malkolm (20. Dezember 2011)

Die neuen Bigs sind Linux only atm, ka ob sie das noch ändern. Daher wäre es eine Verschwendung das Serversystem nicht unter Linux laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Die neuen Bigs sind Linux only atm, ka ob sie das noch ändern. Daher wäre es eine Verschwendung das Serversystem nicht unter Linux laufen zu lassen.



Ja nee, iss klaar 
Linux auf jeden Fall; bloss ob ich trotzdem GPU-Faltung (irgendwie) einbaue ist noch unklar


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Dezember 2011)

GPU unter Linux läuft leider ziemlich bescheiden. Und VM geht glaub ich nur bis 8 Kerne


----------



## Malkolm (21. Dezember 2011)

GPU und Linux ist immernoch ineffektiv in einen Augen. Aus PPD/W-Sicht ist ohnehin der CPU-only Server derzeit unschlagbar, aber nich auszuschließen, dass sich das mit Kepler und Co. wieder dreht.
Es ist zwar schade, dass dann die PCIe Slots des SR-2 brachliegen, aber gerade bei deinen vielen Rechnern kommen überzählige GPUs doch sicher noch irgendwo unter 

Hat von euch eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit Xeons auf Desktop-Boards? Asus z.B. gibt in den Kompatibilitätslisten von PxPyy (normal; PRO, Deluxe) sowie den Rampage Versionen die Xeons nicht an, lediglich in den Workstation-Boards (WS). Laufen die trotzdem (evtl. mit kleinerer Featureliste)?
Ich plane schon seit Wochen eine neue Workstation mit ordentlich Rechenpower für die Arbeit (ersteinmal unabhängig von F@H), bin von derzeitigen Intel Desktop CPUs aber nicht so angetan und würde lieber auf Xeons setzen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2011)

@Malkolm: Also wen die Workstation "nur" einen Singelsockel haben wird, würde ich aus Kostengründen klar auf Desktop-CPUs setzen > meine Empfehlung wäre der 3930K. 
Xeons sind zwar sparsamer aber die hochgetakteten Xeons kosten ein Vermögen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Dezember 2011)

Also der "kleine" Xeon E3-1230 läuft auch auf den normalen Desktop-Boards.
Ist halt ein Zwischending aus Core i5 und Core i7
4 Kerne + SMT, mehr Cache, keine integrierte GPU, weniger MHz und keine Übertaktung.
Braucht halt in meinem Falle nur 80Watt.

Aus dem Grund hab ich auch mal geschrieben, es wäre schön ein Dual-Sockel 1155-Board zu haben und dort zwei solche Xeons mit ner billigen Graka zusammen zu bauen und dort Linux + CPU Folding drauf laufen lassen.
Meiner Meinung nach ein unschlagbares P/L-Verhältnis.
Aber dieser Traum / Wunsch wird wahrscheinlich keine Wirklichkeit


----------



## Abductee (21. Dezember 2011)

als cpu only lösung ist der E3-1230 keine gute wahl, 
durch den wegfall der igp muss man eine extra grafikkarte einbauen wo man beim gesamtverbrauch wieder dort ist wo die igp ist.


----------



## Muschkote (21. Dezember 2011)

Auch wenn das nicht wirklich hier rein gehört muss ich mal eben wiedersprechen.
Ich finde, der E3-1230 ist eine *Ausgezeichnete* Wahl auch wenn man eine extra Karte einbauen muss. Dann kommen eben nochmal 15W drauf aber du wirst kaum ein stromsparenderes System zusammenbauen können welches für die relativ geringen Kosten mehr Punkte abwirft. Ist ja Quasi ein 2600 mit etwas geringerem Takt.


----------



## Thosch (21. Dezember 2011)

Hi@all !!
Aaaalso ... der Warenkorb ist gefüllt, geht in Richtung AMD da mir der SG34 zukunftssicherer scheint als der 1366er. Mir fehlt nur noch ein Gehäuse für das ASUS KGPE-D16, die Bezeichnung _SSI EEB 3.61_ des MoBos ist mir nicht geläufig. Vorschläge ?
Als Speicher hatte ich erst 4x4GB-Riegel vorgesehen, aber ich sehe gerade das d.Board 4-Channel-per-CPU hat. Wären also 8x2GB-Riegel vorteilhafter ? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 4-5€ für 1,35V-Module zw. Watt-Ersparnis ? Oder doch 1,65V-er mit Cl7 ?
Und dann suche ich noch CPU-WaKü´s für die Opterons. Reicht es die CPUs zu "wässern" oder sollten noch andere Sachen mit einbezogen werden ? Gehäuse hab ich trotzdem vor per (5V-)Lüfter zu lüften.
Brauch ich ein besonderes Netzteil in Bezug auf die Stromstecker ? Muss es unbed. ein redundantes sein ?
Fragen über Fragen ...
Wenn jemand zufällig auf die Schnelle paar Angaben machen könnte ...  die Bestellung soll raus ...  THX schon mal 4 Help ! 

Update1: Gehäuse zum jetzigen ZP.: Aerocool Bx-500; Speicher der 1,35V-er in 8x2GB; erstmal CPU-LuKü (Dynatron A-6 AMD 2HE G34 Aktiv); NT 700W Super Flower Golden Green 80+ Gold Modular


----------



## acer86 (21. Dezember 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hi@all !!
> Aaaalso ... der Warenkorb ist gefüllt, geht in Richtung AMD da mir der SG34 zukunftssicherer scheint als der 1366er. Mir fehlt nur noch ein Gehäuse für das ASUS KGPE-D16, die Bezeichnung _SSI EEB 3.61_ des MoBos ist mir nicht geläufig. Vorschläge ?
> Als Speicher hatte ich erst 4x4GB-Riegel vorgesehen, aber ich sehe gerade das d.Board 4-Channel-per-CPU hat. Wären also 8x2GB-Riegel vorteilhafter ? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 4-5€ für 1,35V-Module zw. Watt-Ersparnis ? Oder doch 1,65V-er mit Cl7 ?
> Und dann suche ich noch CPU-WaKü´s für die Opterons. Reicht es die CPUs zu "wässern" oder sollten noch andere Sachen mit einbezogen werden ? Gehäuse hab ich trotzdem vor per (5V-)Lüfter zu lüften.
> ...



4X4GB sollten reichen kannst da ganz normalen Ram nehmen z.b. Corsair XMS 3 1600Mhz macht beim Falten nichts aus, 

Beim Netzteil Solltest du ein gutes Verwenden was möglichst für Dauerbetrieb geeignet ist ein gutes 550Watt silber oder Gold Netzteil deiner Wahl und Marken Vorliebe sollte reichen.

Es werden wie bei vielen High End MB´s 2X 8pin und 24pin ATX stecker benötigt ansonsten gibt es keine Unterschiede zu einen Standard MB für den Hausgebrauch, 

ein Redundantes Netzteil ist nicht unbedingt nötig und auch zu teuer meiner Meinung nach, kannst ja 2 mal das gleiche kaufen und wen das einen in ein paar Jahren aussteigt hast gleich Ersatz kommt also aufs selbe raus^^

beim kühler denke mal würde der gut passen: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...cuplex-kryos-Delrin-f-r-Sockel-G34--G1-4.html


----------



## Thosch (21. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> 4X4GB sollten reichen kannst da ganz normalen Ram nehmen z.b. Corsair XMS 3 1600Mhz macht beim Falten nichts aus...


 Wie schon geschrieben hab ich die 1,35V-Riegel im "Korb", zum einen bediene ich damit den 4-Channel-Modus und zum anderen spare ich "Saft". 



acer86 schrieb:


> ... 2X 8pin und...


Geh ich recht in der Annahme das es sich dabei um die 6+2-PCI-E-Stromanschlüsse (Stecker) handelt ?


----------



## acer86 (21. Dezember 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben hab ich die 1,35V-Riegel im "Korb", zum einen bediene ich damit den 4-Channel-Modus und zum anderen spare ich "Saft".
> 
> 
> Geh ich recht in der Annahme das es sich dabei um die 6+2-PCI-E-Stromanschlüsse (Stecker) handelt ?



Nein!!!! es handelt sich um den EPS 8pin stecker, es sollte schon ein netzteil sein was zwei mal 8pin EPS stecker hat ein pci-e stecker passt da nicht und wen dan nur einmal

dieses NT hat z.b. zwei stecker:
Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich

es soll aber auch Y-kabel geben, aber ob und wie gut das funzt kan ich nicht sagen

gibt aber auch schon viele andere Netzteile die 2X 8pin EPS12V haben, da bei vielen High end OC MB`s oft schon 2X 8pin benötigt wird


----------



## nfsgame (21. Dezember 2011)

Nein. Die 8-Pinnige Variante vom von Desktop-Boards bekanntem "P4"-Anschluss .


----------



## Amigafan (21. Dezember 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben hab ich die 1,35V-Riegel im "Korb", zum einen bediene ich damit den 4-Channel-Modus und zum anderen spare ich "Saft".



Der Mehrpreis von etwa 5,-€ (pro Riegel?) lohnt sich, auf die Verbrauchsersparnis hochgerechnet, nicht wirklich - Du kannst viel mehr sparen, wenn Du es schaffst, die"Leistungsträger" in ihrem Verbrauch zu "zügeln" - oder - soweit möglich, passiv zu kühlen . . . 

Wenn es Dir aber ein ruhigeres Gewissen verschafft (think green), so will ich Dich davon nicht abbringen . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Falter von 6903/6904er WUs (momentan @mihapiha, A.Meier-PS3, picar81 4711).
> 
> Wieviel Zeit vergeht bei euch von der Meldung 100% bis "Sending work to server"? Genauer gesagt meine ich die Zeit für die Komrimierung der WU und welche Festplatte Ihr verwendet.
> Mich würde interessieren wieviel Einfluss die Geschwindigkeit der Festplatte darauf hat und ob sich ein Tausch lohnen würde.


Meine P6904 ist gerade fertig geworden :
Wen ich mich richtig entsinne hast du irgendwas von 1h bei dir geredet > bei mir waren es jetzt 1:42min. 
Im Server sind zwei SAS-Festplatten 73GB (RAID 1) mit 10'000rpm verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muschkote (22. Dezember 2011)

1:42  Na Wunderbar, da weiss ich ja jetzt wo noch Verbesserungsbedarf besteht. 

Danke Dir


----------



## Thosch (22. Dezember 2011)

Moin und thx für die Tipps ! 
Unklarheiten vorher aus dem Weg geschafft und Fehler vermieden. Hab meine HW-Auswahl nach der gestrigen Zusammenstellung nochmal überschlafen, runter geschraubt und jetzt geändert (besser wars !!). Hab so um die 500 Okken eingespart für anderes "nütz-/sinnvolleres", zumind. im Moment. Bleibt für später noch "Luft nach oben".
4-Channel denke ich mal ist zum Falten auch nicht unbed. notwendig. Und kann es sein das 8x 2GB-Module trotz weniger Verbrauch zusammen mehr verbrauchen als 4x 4GB ... ?! Als Nt hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle das 650 W Chieftec Nitro 88+ Serie SPS-650 gefunden. Schau mich aber heute abend noch weiter um.
Nochmals Danke für die Hilfen.
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p730878_650W-Chieftec-Nitro-88--Serie-SPS-650C.html


----------



## Malkolm (22. Dezember 2011)

SSI-EEB hat die gleichen Ausmaße wie E-ATX. Durch die anderen Spezifikationen (vorallem aufgrund der 2 CPUs) ist es aber nicht ATX.
Nach meinen Informationen benötigt ein gewähltesd Board übrigens ECC-Speicher, und kommt mit Standard DDR3 nicht klar 8nur falls du nich sowieso ECC geplant hattest)

Als Netzteil würde ich dir eins empfehlen, welches du mit ca. 75% Auslastung betreibst (also ~400W NT) und dort einen hohen Wirkungsgrad besitzt. Wenn möglich sollte die 12V-Schiene singulär sein, dann hast du auch keine Probleme mit Y-Steckern.


----------



## Z28LET (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde auch die 1,35V Rams empfehlen. Hier im 24/7 Betrieb lohnt es sich auf länger Sicht auf jedenfall, wenn die Rams energiesparender und kühler laufen.

Zum Netzteil, ja ist schon schwer, was zu finden, was effizient und nicht all zu sehr overpowered ist.
Hier ein Gold Netzteil von Corsair mit 2 8-Pin CPU Anschlüssen.
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650 650W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-650AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2011)

das hätte weniger watt (effizenter)
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Z28LET (22. Dezember 2011)

Es fehlen aber zwei 8 Pin CPU Stecker!


----------



## acer86 (22. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> das hätte weniger watt (effizenter)
> be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
das nützt ihn aber nur was mit ein Y-kabel den er braucht 2X 8Pin EPS12V und das hat nur 1X 4/8pin


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2011)

verdammt, hatte das mit den pcie-steckern verwechselt.

aber was ist mit so was:
Akasa 6-Pin PCIe zu 8-Pin ATX12V - Adapter-Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
damit dürfte die last doch perfekt aufgeteilt werden.


----------



## Thosch (22. Dezember 2011)

Danke f.alle Tipps.
Das mit dem RAM dächte ich das d.Board "normalen frist". Könnte ich aber falsch in Erinnerung haben.Werde ich nachsehen. Betr.Energieeffz.und Modulanzahl, 8Module sollten eigdl.mehr verbrauchen wie 4 auch wenn die mit 1,04v weniger laufen, oder lieg ich da schief ¿
Läuft das Board auch mit nur 1 CPU ? Hatte das bei nem Xeon-Board gesehen.
Durch Zeitschriftenlesen wird sich nochmals das eine o.andere Teil ändern. Ziel ist es aber vor Weihn.zu bestellen.
Mobiler Gruß und Dank nochmals u.im Voraus.


----------



## Schmidde (22. Dezember 2011)

Also so wie ich das hier verstehe
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Server & Workstation- ASUS KGPE-D16
können bis zu 64GB UDIMM, also normaler RAM, verbaut werden.

Oder ist ECC nochma was anderes


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Oder ist ECC nochma was anderes


ECC ist eine Funktion des RAM, der die Fehlererkunng und teilweise Korektur von Speicherfehlern ermöglicht.

Gemäss Handbuch laufen ECC wie auch NO-ECC-RAM (normaler RAM).


----------



## Thosch (23. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...
> Gemäss Handbuch laufen ECC wie auch NO-ECC-RAM (normaler RAM).


 Hab ichs doch richtig in Erinnerung gehabt.  Bringt das ECC-RAM Vorteile o. hat das fürs Falten wenig Bewandtnis ?
Ich hatte mir nen NT raus gesucht mit 650W und bei 50% Last eine Effektivität von >90%. Ein wenig "Luft" sollte noch sein falls ich die 560Ti doch mit rein setze zum Mit-Falten. Wichtig für mich ist auch das Kabelmanagement, damit nicht so viel Gerümpel rumhängt da drinnen.
Eine wichtige Frage die ich u.a. hätte ist die nach der CPU, läuft ein Opteron drauf oder sind zwingend 2 erforderlich. Grund: Mein Budge gibt es z.Z. nicht mehr her. Also 1 "Großer" oder 2 "Kleine", das ist die Frage. Besser wäre wenn eine laufen täte dann könnte ich später im Jahre aufrüsten, nen 2."Großen" draufpacken wenn das Konto nicht mehr so ächzt.  Und dann gleich noch alles "unter Wasser setzen".
Beim Gehäuse hatte ich schon vermutet das es mit E-ATX-Towern funzen könnte, da gibts ja einige die mir zusagen. Muss nur das WaKü-Zeuch später rein passen. Mein (kleiner) Kreislauf für die CPUs wird dann so werden das ich die warme "Brühe" von CPU #1 in nen Single-Radi schicke dann in die 2.CPU und dann weiter zum 2. Single-Radi oder zu anderen Komponenten. Mal sehen was dann noch alles Kühlung braucht.
Schau´mer mal ! Gutn8 !

Edit: Hat schon mal wer von der "50+-Core-IntelCPU" gelesen ?!? Na wenn die kommt dann geht die Falt-Luzi aber ab ...


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Dezember 2011)

Für Privat Anwender hat ECC Ram wenig vorteile. Kostet mehr, meist langsamer und verbrauch meist mehr. Firmen die eine 99,9%ige Verfügbarkeit benötigen werden natürlich immer zu ECC greifen, da so Speicherfehler weniger häufig auftreten.


----------



## acer86 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ein paar neue Info´s zur Kommenden Sandy bridge EP Server Plattform: Intel: Server Performance der Sandy-Bridge-EP-Plattform veröffentlicht? - TweakPC.de

könnte Interessant werden, bis zu 80% mehr Leistung 8/16kerne und 20Mb!!!! L3 cache,

nur leider wird Intel für die Mehr leistung auch wieder VVVVVVVVVVVIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL   mehr geld verlangen


----------



## Thosch (24. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> nur leider wird Intel für die Mehr leistung auch wieder VVVVVVVVVVVIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL   mehr geld verlangen


Immer dieser Egoismus !! Intel hat auch ne Menge von COE´s und Manager und Angestellten "zu versorgen", denkst du mal an die !?! Oder sollen die wieder gesellschaftlich absteigen, nur noch 2 Autos, nur noch ne 180m²-Wohnung, nur noch ein 25m-Poolbecken, bis auf 2 alle Angestellten entlassen !?!? 
Willst du wirklich das Intel seine Chips "verschleudert" und andere so in den Abgrund stürzen !?!  Kannst du das verantworten und dazu stehen !?!?  Kannst du das ?!?

 

Wo sind meine Tabletten ...  

In dem Sinne ... Frohe Weihnachten (Tipp: Stillhalten und warten bis es vorbei ist !) !!



Edit: Gefunden bei der NT-Suche: _"...erreicht dank der neuen DC/DC Umwandlungstechnologie eine nahezu  perfekte Effizienz *und bleibt dabei erstaunlich leise*. Das Netzteil ist  *komplett ohne Lüfter* und ..."_


----------



## Thosch (31. Dezember 2011)

Moin@all und schon mal guten Rutsch !!

Fragen wg. RAM: Hab jetzt 3 versch. RAM-Pakete mir ausgesucht.
1.  1x 16GB G.Skill RipjawsX LV DDR3L-1600 DIMM CL9 Quad Kit -> 1,35V  -> 98,68€
2.  2x  8GB G.Skill RipjawsX LV DDR3L-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit  -> 1,35V    -> 91,84€
3.  2x  8GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit          -> 1,25V           -> 88,08€
Was bedeutet das "L" hinter "DDR3" (Low Voltage ??) ?
Ist der 1,25V-er RAM besser oder sparsamer oder beides ? Warum hat der kein "L" ?
Über hilfreiche Antworten wäre ich sehr erfreut.

Update: ... hat sich erledigt ...


----------



## Timmy99 (1. Januar 2012)

Leider nich von unseren Haus-Seiten, aber:
*-Intel - Server-Mainboard mit vier LGA2011-Sockeln-*

Intel - Server-Mainboard mit vier LGA2011-Sockeln - News bei GameStar.de

Zusammenfassung:

4x 2011er Sockel
48x DDR3 RAM Steckplätze. Jeder Slot mit bis zu 32GB (Max. 1,5TB RAM)
2x intern PCIe x16 3.0
4x extern PCIe x16 3.0

Günstig ist der Spass nicht. Anscheinend wird ECC RAM vorrausgesetzt, genauso wie die Xeon CPU's?


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Januar 2012)

Apropos günstig.
Was haltet ihr von dieser Kombi? Passt das und kann man damit was reißen?

ASUS Z8NA-D6/C
triple PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) (90-MSVCI1-G0UAY00Z) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Intel Xeon DP E5606
boxed (BX80614E5606) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

und zweimal dieses Kit dazu
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-8500R reg ECC CL7 (DDR3-1066) (KVR1066D3D8R7SK3/6G) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Vorteil wäre, dass man Gehäuse und Netzteil vom Desktop-PC verwenden kann.


----------



## Muschkote (1. Januar 2012)

Genau zu diesem Board wollte ich (und andere) vor etwa einem Jahr auch schon mal ein paar Infos. Siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/57859-testwunsch-asus-z8na-d6.html
Leider war der Moderator der Meinung, dass es nicht notwendig ist so ein System zu testen, weil man ja sein Geld anders ausgeben kann.
Was für eine Bevormundung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Apropos günstig.
> Was haltet ihr von dieser Kombi? Passt das und kann man damit was reißen?
> 
> ASUS Z8NA-D6/C
> ...


Die beiden Xeons sind zum BigWu-falten *nicht* geeignet > kein HT. 

Schau mal in dieser *Liste* nach, da findest du sicher das passende.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mal angetastet wie es jetzt aussieht .


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die beiden Xeons sind zum BigWu-falten *nicht* geeignet > kein HT.


Mist, übersehen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es Xeon DP ohne HT gibt.
Dann wäre ja der E5520 der billigste.
boxed (BX80602E5520) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Das wären dann ja fast 300€ Aufpreis (für beide).

Dann kommt wohl doch nur der Gebrauchtmarkt in Frage.


----------



## acer86 (1. Januar 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Mist, übersehen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es Xeon DP ohne HT gibt.
> Dann wäre ja der E5520 der billigste.
> boxed (BX80602E5520) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> 
> ...


 
oder AMD, sind zwar schwächer aber dafür auch billiger


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Mist, übersehen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es Xeon DP ohne HT gibt.
> Dann wäre ja der E5520 der billigste.
> boxed (BX80602E5520) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> 
> ...


Die beiden E5520 (E5620 wäre die besser Wahl, nur 2Euro mehr) würden wohl auch nur knappe 60kPPD schaffen > hat ja im Server vorher zwei E5540 und die brachten bei einer P6904 ~67kPPD. 


Viel Glück bei deiner Suche nach einem preiswerten Angebot.


----------



## Thosch (2. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte mich auch nach nem XEON-Sys umgeschaut in der Bucht, hatte da auch eins gefunden mit nem 5640er glaube ich, aber was der für einen Buchstaben vorne hatte weiß ich nicht mehr, gibts jaauch so viele verschiedenen CPUs allemal. Jedenfalls lag das Sys bei ca. 900 € aber mir nur 1 CPU aber die Option eine 2. einbauen zu können. RAM-Ausstattung stimmte SAS-Platten waren dabei, GraKa auch ...  Aber mit dem auslaufenden Sockel 1366. Hab mich dann doch für ein Opteron-Sys in Neu entschieden. Mit 1 16-Kern-62xx-CPU und auch Option auf ne 2. zum Verbauen. Die 16er sollte für den Anfang reichen, später kommt entweder die 2. oder was schnelleres drauf. Hoffe der G34 bleibt ne Weile.
So denn, ich warte nur noch aufs "Material" dann geht mein Falter hoffendlich mit wenig Linus-Probs "on Tour". 
Kann man eigendl. die Opterons übertakten mit dem ASUS-Board (KGPE-D16) ? Warum sind die aus der 6*1*xx-Serie immer so viel teurer, liegt das nur an den mehr MHzen ??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2012)

@Thosch: Der Buchstabe vor der Nummer der Xeons gibt an wieviel der Prozessor verbraucht > E=65-80W X=95-130W.
Ist leider so, wen man ein neues System baut fährt man momentan mit Opterons günstiger.
Egal ob AMD oder Intel > je mehr MHz desto teurer sind die CPU's > extrem bei den Server-CPU's. 
Normalerweise ist mit den Servermainboards kein OC möglich > Ausnahmen sind sehr rar gesät.


----------



## Thosch (3. Januar 2012)

Hab mir die Liste von den Xeons mal ausgedruckt, da gibts noch "L", "W","LV", "EC", "LC", ohne Buchstaben, dann noch die ganzen Serien 35xx, 50xx, 51xx, 52xx, 53xx, 54xx, 55xx, 56xx ... was hab ich da schauen und vergleichen müssen als ich noch nach nem XEON-Sys gesucht habe. Nee da ists bei den Opterons schon schön "ruhig und einfach". Sind denn eigendl. 62xx-AMDs mit mehr "Bums" geplant ?

Hab gerade gesehen das es auch Quad-Sockel-G34-Boards gibt ...


----------



## mattinator (4. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hab mir die Liste von den Xeons mal ausgedruckt, da gibts noch "L", "W","LV", "EC", "LC", ohne Buchstaben, dann noch die ganzen Serien 35xx, 50xx, 51xx, 52xx, 53xx, 54xx, 55xx, 56xx ... was hab ich da schauen und vergleichen müssen als ich noch nach nem XEON-Sys gesucht habe./QUOTE]
> 
> Und ide Auswahl wird noch größer: Intel mit 40 neuen Xeons bis Mitte 2012 - Ivy Bridge mit über 4 GHz -.


----------



## Thosch (5. Januar 2012)

Nee, also ich bin bei AMD hängen geblieben, anfänglich der Kosten wegen. Mittlerw. bin ich aber auch so bei ca. 1500€ angekommen. Kann ausser HDDs und nem DVD-LW nix "altes" beisteuern. Aber eben alles "NEU" und mit Aufrüstmöglichkeiten von 16 auf 32 Kerne. Was AMD später noch auf´m Markt wirft weiß ich noch nicht. Der G34 ist auch mMn der bezahlbarere zukunftssichere Sockel im Mom.  Aber was ist in der Branche schon sicher ... Im Nachhinein wäre ich vermtl. mit dem gebrauchten XEON-Sys mit Aufstockmöglichkeit einer 2. CPU günstiger gefahren. Wäre da aber noch nicht über die "16-Core-Hürde" gekommen.
Wie dem auch sei ... Bestellungen sind raus, einiges schon da. Es geht vorran ... so langsam.  Such aber noch ein Gehäuse für die Einzelteile mit Option auf WaKü später (Radi(s) möglichst im Deckel), nix verspieltes im Design, ohne Tür, am Besten ähnlich dem Sharkoon Rebel12 ... und nicht ü120€ kostet (!).

Edit: Ich seh gerade das in das 12er sogar E-ATX passt ...
Frage: Wie nennen sich die Wechselrahmen für SAS- o. SATA-Platten so Suchmaschinenseiten-geeignet ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Frage: Wie nennen sich die Wechselrahmen für SAS- o. SATA-Platten so Suchmaschinenseiten-geeignet ?


Welchen Rahmen meinst du? 
Die Einbaurahmen damit 2,5"-Platten auch in 3,5"-Schächte passen?


----------



## Thosch (5. Januar 2012)

Neee, ich meine die wo man eine Platte rausziehen und eine andere reinschieben kann, schnelles Wechseln der Platten ohne den Kasten aufmachen zu müssen.

Langsam bekomme ich Sterne vor den Augen. Bei Alter... schreiben die in den Produktdetails "... _ECC wird unterstützt  Ja              - Ausschließlich ECC möglich_ ...". Und langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl das das ASUS KGPE-D16 NICHT in ein Gehäuse mit E-ATX passt ...


----------



## acer86 (5. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Neee, ich meine die wo man eine Platte rausziehen und eine andere reinschieben kann, schnelles Wechseln der Platten ohne den Kasten aufmachen zu müssen.


 
du meinst sicher sowas:  ichbinleise.de - Zubehr - HDD Zubehr - HDD Wechselrahmen


----------



## Z28LET (5. Januar 2012)

Hot Swap Funktion nennt man das auch, wenn man Festplatten einfach austauschen kann. 
Soweit ich weis, auch wenn der Computer läuft.


----------



## Thosch (5. Januar 2012)

Hot Swap ist die Königsdisziplin würde ich meinen. So aber nicht bei mir gewünscht, bzw. gebraucht da ich das BS wechseln will damit.

Edit:  Besteht die Möglichkeit irgendwie dem Opteron "Beine" zu machen, sprich mit dem KGPE-D16 zu übertakten ?


----------



## mattinator (5. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Neee, ich meine die wo man eine Platte rausziehen und eine andere reinschieben kann, schnelles Wechseln der Platten ohne den Kasten aufmachen zu müssen.


 
Bei den HP Servern findest Du  es so: hot plug drive cage | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Ist aber speziell wohl nur für HP Server geeignet.


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (5. Januar 2012)

@ Hot Swap:

Mein QNAP NAS kann das. Da kann ich einfach eine Platte im Betrieb raus ziehen und eine neue !Baugleiche! wieder rein ohne Probleme. RAID 5 (oder höher) vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Neee, ich meine die wo man eine Platte rausziehen und eine andere reinschieben kann, schnelles Wechseln der Platten ohne den Kasten aufmachen zu müssen.


So was in der Art?
Caseking.de » » Lian Li EX-H33SX 3x SAS/SATA Hot Swap Mount Rack - all black


----------



## Thosch (7. Januar 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> So was in der Art?
> Caseking.de » » Lian Li EX-H33SX 3x SAS/SATA Hot Swap Mount Rack - all black


 
Wie geschrieben, Hot Swap brauch ich ja nicht unbedingt zum BS wechseln ... aber für´n Backup zwischendurch ...  Sieht auch ganz passabel aus und nicht sooooo teuer wie Lian sonst.
THX4Tipp.


----------



## Malkolm (7. Januar 2012)

Was spricht denn gegen einen Bootloader zum BS wechseln?


----------



## Thosch (7. Januar 2012)

Na ich mags dann gern sauber getrennt ...  ... ist vllt. ein wenig  oder auch   ...


----------



## Malkolm (7. Januar 2012)

Du kannst natürlich auch im Bios einfach die Bootreihenfolge ändern jedesmal. So kannst du zwei sauber getrennte BS installieren, jedes auf einer eigenen Platte, und trotzdem immer switchen. Imho ist das aber auch nur eine umständliche Version des Bootloaders^^


----------



## Schmidde (7. Januar 2012)

Was wäre eigentlich ein OS das man für einen Server empfehlen kann?
Was ich damit machen möchte währe auf jeden fall falten  außerdem in gewisser hinsicht auch eine Dateifreigabe, heist andere PCs sollen auf die Daten die auf den Platten liegen zugreifen/speichern können.
Außerdem sollte er Videos und Bilder an meinen Fernsehr streamen können.

Obiges mache ich zurzeit schon unter Win7 mit meinem Gaming-PC, streamen tu ich mit dem PS3 Media Server....sollte zwar eigentlich auch mit WMP funktionieren...tut es bei mir aber irgenwie nicht.


Geht das alles auch unter Linux? Wäre von der Falteffiezienz her ja am günstigsten...bin auf dem Gebiet aber blutiger Anfänger


----------



## Malkolm (7. Januar 2012)

Grundsätzlich geht alles unter Linux  Selbst die Windows-Dateifreigabe (Samba) funktioniert mit Linux besser als mit Windows.
Allerdings muss man sich in recht viel reinfuchsen, um tatsächlich das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erzielen.


----------



## Schmidde (7. Januar 2012)

hm ok, mit ein wenig Hilfe und Google dürfte das schon machbar sein 
Bzw hab auch schon gesehen das es den PS3 Media Server auch für Linux gibt...sollte ja dann eigentlich kein Problem sein?

Wie siehts eigentlich dann mit Treibern aus...brauch noch eine W-Lan Karte oder Stick...wenn bei unterstütztes Betriebsystem Linux steht...sind dann alle Distributionen gemeint?

...ich glaub so langsam wechsle ich in das Linux Forum


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Obiges mache ich zurzeit schon unter Win7 mit meinem Gaming-PC, streamen tu ich mit dem PS3 Media Server....sollte zwar eigentlich auch mit WMP funktionieren...tut es bei mir aber irgenwie nicht.


Die Dateien müssen im richtigen Ordner sein, sonst funktioniert es nicht, hab selber lange damit gekämpft bis es funktioniert hat. 
Bibliotheken > Videos > Eigene Videos oder C:\Users\Benutzername\Videos


----------



## Malkolm (7. Januar 2012)

Die Distributionen sind ja lediglich verschiedene Verpackungen des selben Produktes.

Linux selbst ist quasi zu 100% modular, sprich der Kernel läd sich alles benötigte (oder auch nicht benötigte) nach, startet Dienste, Server, etc. Die Distributoren packen lediglich die unüberschaubare Vielzahl an Modulen zu einem abgerundeten Gesamtpaket zusammen und versehen sie mit eigenen Serviceprogrammen (z.B. YaSt "Yet another Setup Tool" bei (Open)Suse), bieten (kostenpflichtigen) Support (RedHat z.B. ist da ganz groß) oder vermarkten eigene Software mit ihren Distributionen.

Für den "normalen" User, der vorallem Windowserfahrungen hat, hat sich in den letzten Jahren eigentlich Ubuntu "durchgesetzt" (im Sinne von es hat einen großen Marktanteil, z.B. auch bei den Usern hier im Forum). Ubuntu basiert zu großen Teilen auf Debian, welches gerade im wissenschaftlichen Bereich (sprich vorallem Studenten-Nerds) Ende der 90er und die kompletten 00er sehr beliebt war. Ubuntu ist dabei mehr auf eine eingängige und leichte (manche würden sagen Windows-artige) Bedienung ausgelegt.


Irgendwie bin ich abgeschweift... Die eigentliche Antwort zu deiner Frage: Ja, Hardware die unter Linux läuft, läuft (theoretisch) in jedem Linux. Wie immer gilt aber auch da: Im Zweifel erst nach friemeln Bestes aktuelles Beispiel zu dem Punkt ist z.B. der F@H V7 unter Ubuntu 11.X, da funzt die GUI nicht problemlos, sondern erst nach vielen Config-Änderungen.
Für 95% der Hardware, für die der Hersteller selber keine Treiber liefert, gibt es aber User-Treiber, die teilweise funktionaler sind als die Hersteller-Windows-Treiber.

Ich habe aber auch noch eine alte Soundblaster Karte (aus den 90ern) bei mir liegen, die ich bisher noch unter Linux nicht zum Laufen gebracht habe 


Für einen Server empfehlen sich vorallem Server-Distris, z.B. Ubuntu-Server oder gleich ein Debian-Server. Diese Distris installieren standardmäßig keinen x11-Server (das was man als Desktop kennt) und werden einzig in der Console bedient. Wenn man sich richtig tief reinfuchst kann man sich auch selbst ein Linux zusammenbauen (Stichwort Modularität),welches lediglich die tatsächlich verbaute Hardware bedienen kann, und außer den 3-4 Programmen und Diensten die man benötigt rein garnichts startet -> mehr Effizienz geht nicht.


----------



## Schmidde (7. Januar 2012)

*@Malkolm*

Danke für die Erklärung...jetzt steig ich da schon mal etwas besser durch die ganze Geschichte, wobei ich wohl erst beim "normalen" Ubuntu bleiben werde 



Falls mal jemand noch über folgendes geplantes System einen Blick drüber werfen möchte...


Spoiler



ASUS Asus PIKE 6480 SAS CONTROLLER
                                                 € 107,43*

Lian Li EX-36A2 HDD-Rack silber
                                                 € 19,84*

660W Seasonic X-Series 80+ Gold Modular
                                                 € 127,73*

TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN951N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s PCI 
                                                 € 21,98*

AMD Opteron 6272 16x 2.10GHz So.G34 WOF                                        x2
                                                                    € 1.013,74*

Asus KGPE-D16 AMD SR5690 So.G34 Dual Channel DDR3 SSI EEB 3.61 Whitebox 
                                                 € 430,93*

16GB Corsair XMS DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Quad Kit 
                                                 € 76,95*

Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12DO A3 AMD x2
€ 119,70*

Antec P193 Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
                                 € 128,69*



Nachtrag:
CPU Kühler geupdatet


----------



## Abductee (7. Januar 2012)

ich würd die 120er version der noctua kühler nehmen, der aufpreis ist nicht viel.


----------



## Z28LET (8. Januar 2012)

Für was ist der SAS Controller gedacht?

Wie kamst du auf diese WLan Netzwerkkarte?


----------



## Schmidde (8. Januar 2012)

Ich habe vor meine ganzen alten Festplatten die jetzt noch ungenutzt rumliegen im Raid1 für meinen Dad zu betreiben. Die Festplatten mit meinen persönlichen Datein aus meinem Gaming PC kommen ebenfalls in den Server. Wenn dann eine Festplatte noch fürs OS gebraucht wird, wird es schon eng mit den bereits vorhandenen 6 SATA Anschlüssen  
So wie ich das verstanden hab "aktivier" ich ja dann mit dem Controler noch die 8 zusätzlichen SAS/SATA Anschlüsse.


Die Karte hab ich genommen weil sie einfach eine der billigsten war, 300MBit/s Übertragungsrate hat (weis nicht ob das besonders schnell ist, gibt aber ja auch welche mit nur 54Mbit/s ) und auch auf einer Liste auf ubuntuusers.com als Ubuntu kompatibel stand.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> (...)


 Bist du dir sicher, dass das MB in das Gehäuse passt?

Mainboard Formfaktor:                 SSI EEB 3.61
Gehäuse Formfaktor:                 ATX, mATX, EATX, mITX

Und warum 16 GB RAM?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Schmidde (8. Januar 2012)

Mihapiha hat selbiges MB in dem Gehäuse  Wollte zwar nach einem anderen schauen aber finde zu dem Formfaktor auch nichts...deswegen hab ich eines genommen wo ich mir sicher sein kann das es passt 

Pro CPU 8GB hätte ich jetzt gedacht


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Mihapiha hat selbiges MB in dem Gehäuse  Wollte zwar nach einem anderen schauen aber finde zu dem Formfaktor auch nichts...deswegen hab ich eines genommen wo ich mir sicher sein kann das es passt
> 
> Pro CPU 8GB hätte ich jetzt gedacht


 Ich muss sagen, ich habe davon keine Ahnung. Aber wofür braucht man 8GB pro CPU? Fürs Falten soweit ich weiß nicht.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2012)

@Schmidde: 4GB pro CPU reichen momentan völlig > beim BigWU (P6904) falten unter Ubuntu belegt mein Server etwa 3,7GB von seinen 16GB-RAM.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Schmidde: 4GB pro CPU reichen momentan völlig > beim BigWU (P6904) falten unter Ubuntu belegt mein Server etwa 3,7GB von seinen 16GB-RAM.


 Sag' ich doch. 16GB macht nur beim Nutzen einer RAM-Disk oder beim Rendern Sinn. 
Da ich mich mit dem Falten aber nicht so auskenne, war ich mir nicht sicher. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## mihapiha (8. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> *@Malkolm*
> 
> Danke für die Erklärung...jetzt steig ich da schon mal etwas besser durch die ganze Geschichte, wobei ich wohl erst beim "normalen" Ubuntu bleiben werde
> 
> ...


 
8GB pro CPU sind zum Falten zu viel. Aber da die Preise für Speicher  momentan so billig waren, habe ich mich für 8GB entschieden. Wenn du ein  dual-Socket System baust, brauchst du in der Regel ein Gehäuse das eATX  unterstützt. Da ich sehr sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Antec P193  gemacht habe, kann ich es nur empfehlen. Das Problem bei diesem Gehäuse  ist aber, dass es aus Stahl hergestellt wird und deswegen sehr schwer  ist. Toll sind die mitgelieferten Lüfter und die Lüftersteuerung! So  kann man sicher auch für extrem geräuschempfindliche Menschen was  passendes einstellen. Aber selbst die großen P6903 und P6904 WUs  brauchen gerade einmal 4 GB Speicher. 

Alles über 5GB ist daher nur "nett" aber nicht unbedingt nötig für eine Faltfarm. 

Das Mainboard muss unbedingt das neueste Bios geflasht haben, sonst kannst du die CPUs nicht nutzen, und musst dir zumindest für den Biosflasch einen Opteron 61xx besorgen. 

Ich empfehle dir außerdem ein paar Noctua NH-U9D0 A3 Kühler zu kaufen. Die 120mm großen Noctua sind einfach ein overkill. Habe ich leider vorher nicht gewusst und ich bereue es die großen gekauft zu haben.

Speicher sind auch nicht wirklich ideal. Ich würde auf jeden Fall ECC Speicher empfehlen, die unbuffered sind: Speicher/DDR3 ECC 240pin 1333MHz, unbuffered ECC | Geizhals.at Österreich

Und wie gesagt bricht die Faltleistung doch brachial ein wenn man keine Grafikkarte benutzt und sich nur auf die on-board Karte beschränkt. 
*
*


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Januar 2012)

Ich habe BTW mal bei Wikipedia wegen dem Formfaktor geschaut:


> SSI CEB-Motherboards haben dieselbe IO Anschluss-Einheit und oft auch  dieselben Motherboard-Schraublöcher wie ATX-Motherboards. Die  Anschlussebene für Steckkarten ist dieselbe wie für ATX-Motherboards.


SSI CEB


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Muschkote (8. Januar 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie gesagt bricht die Faltleistung doch brachial ein wenn man keine Grafikkarte benutzt und sich nur auf die on-board Karte beschränkt.


 
Könntest Du das bitte erläutern? 
Das würde vieleicht meine Beobachtungen bestätigen.


----------



## Abductee (8. Januar 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir außerdem ein paar Noctua NH-U9D0 A3 Kühler zu kaufen. Die 120mm großen Noctua sind einfach ein overkill. Habe ich leider vorher nicht gewusst und ich bereue es die großen gekauft zu haben.



warum overkill? das ist eine 115W cpu, wenn man die leise gekühlt haben will ist der 120er doch besser als der 92er.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Januar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> warum overkill? das ist eine 115W cpu, wenn man die leise gekühlt haben will ist der 120er doch besser als der 92er.


 So sehe ich das auch, dazu ist 120mm einfach zeitgemäßer. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Thosch (8. Januar 2012)

Ob zeitgemäß oder nicht ... mMn kommts drauf an was die einzelnen Komponenten an Strom verbrauchen und was ich für € bezahlen kann oder bereit bin zu bezahlen. Beim RAM ists so das mehr Riegel auch mehr Watt bedeuten. Da kann man entw. mit LV-Riegeln gegensteuern, wenn man die 16GB wirklich braucht, oder eben auf 4GB/CPU runter schrauben. Wozu eigendl. ECC-RAM ? Ist so der notwendig ?
Die 115W mußt du auf die 16 Kerne beziehen, 2,1GHz bringen nicht sooo die Wärme das es unbedingt die 120er sein müssen, mMn(!). Ist vllt.auch dann am Ende eine Frage des Platzes im Gehäuse. Wenn man nach EATX oder XL-ATX sucht gibt es schon einige Kisten, auch mit ganz guten Ideen im Inneren. Aber meist sind die dann entweder äußerlich verspielt im Design oder eben teuer. Dabei sollte man sich im Klaren sein ob man später eine WaKü "nachreichen" will oder es bei Luft bleiben soll. Die Entscheidung halte ich mir mit meinem (hoffendl.passenden) Gehäuse offen. Mal sehen wie sich die Lautstärke entwickelt. Das Teil wird zwar in nem separaten Raum stehen wo ich nur arbeite aber nicht schlafe, von daher bin ich ein wenig "leidensfähiger".
Mit der Onboard-GraKa kann ich mir schon vorstellen das die bei Benutzung die Faltleistung nach unten zieht. Da werd ich mich auch noch um eine kleine passive umschauen. Am besten wäre eine die man komplett bei Nichtbenutzung abschalten kann (extern?).
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/54670-a-meier-ps3.html**[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/54670-a-meier-ps3.html"]*[/URL]


----------



## Abductee (8. Januar 2012)

wege 10€ unterschied pro sockel machts einfach keinen sinn den 92er zu nehmen.
Luftkühlung/CPU-Kühler Noctua, G34, Tower-Kühler | Geizhals.at Österreich
der 92er wird sicherlich ausreichen, den 120er kann ich dann aber trotzdem langsamer/leiser laufen lassen.
wenn es wirklich zu viel sein sollte, betreib ich den kühler nur mit einem lüfter und nehm den zweiten für das gehäuse her.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2012)

Noch ein kleiner Kommentar zu der "wie gross muss es sein" Disskusion:

Sowohl beim NT als auch beim Speicher sehe ich es so - gut und günstig sind prioritär
Wenn ich aber kann dann auch *zukunftssicher*

Zum Beispiel braucht es keine 8 GB Ram pro CPU - *im Moment* - aber wenn die Preise schon so im Keller sind dann schlage ich gleich zu


----------



## Thosch (8. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Kommentar zu der "wie gross muss es sein" Disskusion:
> 
> Sowohl beim NT als auch beim Speicher sehe ich es so - gut und günstig sind prioritär
> Wenn ich aber kann dann auch *zukunftssicher*
> ...


Jooaarr ... muss man ja nicht gleich verbauen wenns nicht gebraucht  wird, auch ne Möglichkeit. Aber es sollten auch die Komponenten im späteren  "Unterhalt" günstig bleiben.




Schmidde schrieb:


> *
> Falls mal jemand noch über folgendes geplantes System einen Blick drüber werfen möchte...
> ...*


*
  Kleiner Tipp aus meinen Erfahrungen mit DEM Versender. Bei diesem schwanken die Preise seeeeehr oft und seeeehr viel. Artikel in die Merkliste und dann richtigen Zeitpunkt abwarten. Ein von mir ausgesuchtes 16GB-Quad-Kit schwankte an einem Tag mind. 4x und das zw. 81,xx und 125,xx € (!!). Da ists ganz wichtig einen Preisvergleich im anderen Tab am Laufen zu haben. Günstig ist auch das Mitternachtsshoping bei denen, zw. 0-6 Uhr entfallen die Versandkosten ab einem bestimmten (vom Bezahlsys abhängigen) Betrag.*


----------



## mihapiha (8. Januar 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Könntest Du das bitte erläutern?
> Das würde vieleicht meine Beobachtungen bestätigen.


 
Naja erklären kann ich es nicht. Ich habe nur gemerkt das mein PC viel  langsamer ist wenn ich die on-board Grafikkarte nutze. Aber da ich seid  April vorigen Jahres schon eine Grafikkarte im Rechner habe, kann ich  ich mich nicht mehr genau an irgendwelche Zahlen erinnern.



Abductee schrieb:


> warum overkill? das ist eine 115W cpu, wenn man  die leise gekühlt haben will ist der 120er doch besser als der  92er.


 
Die AMDs sind sehr sehr kühl. Ich habe 18°C idle und 32°C unter Volllast  mit den 120ern. Ich denke selbst die 92er @ 7V schaffen diese CPUs noch  ohne weitere Probleme. Außerdem ist der Airflow im Antec P193 sehr gut.  Wie gesagt, ich persönlich würde beim Neukauf sicher auf die "kleinen"  92er setzen... 



Abductee schrieb:


> wege 10€ unterschied pro sockel machts einfach keinen sinn den 92er zu nehmen.
> Luftkühlung/CPU-Kühler Noctua, G34, Tower-Kühler | Geizhals.at Österreich
> der 92er wird sicherlich ausreichen, den 120er kann ich dann aber trotzdem langsamer/leiser laufen lassen.
> wenn es wirklich zu viel sein sollte, betreib ich den kühler nur mit einem lüfter und nehm den zweiten für das gehäuse her.



Ok wenn euch der Temperatur-Grund nicht gefällt dann habe ich noch ein Argument: Das Antec P193 hat an der linken Seite einen 200mm Lüfter. Wenn Du die großen 120mm Noctua kühler nimmst, wird es relativ schwierig die Tür zu zu bekommen. 200mm Seitenlüfter + 120mm hoher Noctua geht sich nur mit etwas Druck aus. 

Ich verstehe nicht warum so viele hier anderer Meinung sind. Immerhin habe ich fast die ganz gleiche Faltfarm hier neben mir stehen, und weiß wo es Probleme gibt, und was ich hätte anders machen sollen. Aber es ist schließlich und endlich deine Sache. Du kannst dir jede Empfehlung hier zu Herzen nehmen und am Ende selber aussuchen welche von den Empfehlungen du wirklich umsetzten wirst. Ich versuche dir nur meine Fehler zu ersparen....


----------



## Malkolm (8. Januar 2012)

18°C idle und 32°C Lasttemperaturen bedeuten entweder, dass der Rechner in einem eiskalten (~5°C) Keller steht, oder aber die Temperatursensoren liefern falsche Werte (bzw. die Interpretation ist fehlerhaft), was eher die Regel als die Ausnahme ist.

Grundsätzlich kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur Lüfter >= 120mm empfehlen. Erst ab diesen Größen lässt sich ein qualitativ hochwertiger Lüfter tatsächlich vernünftig lautlos (<0,1Sone)betreiben. Ich habe diesbezüglich mit den Noiseblockern sehr sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Schmidde (8. Januar 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> 8GB pro CPU sind zum Falten zu viel. Aber da die Preise für Speicher  momentan so billig waren, habe ich mich für 8GB entschieden. Wenn du ein  dual-Socket System baust, brauchst du in der Regel ein Gehäuse das eATX  unterstützt. Da ich sehr sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Antec P193  gemacht habe, kann ich es nur empfehlen. Das Problem bei diesem Gehäuse  ist aber, dass es aus Stahl hergestellt wird und deswegen sehr schwer  ist. Toll sind die mitgelieferten Lüfter und die Lüftersteuerung! So  kann man sicher auch für extrem geräuschempfindliche Menschen was  passendes einstellen. Aber selbst die großen P6903 und P6904 WUs  brauchen gerade einmal 4 GB Speicher.
> 
> Alles über 5GB ist daher nur "nett" aber nicht unbedingt nötig für eine Faltfarm.
> 
> ...


 
Wieso unbedingt ECC Speicher? Ich seh da irgendwie keinen Vorteil.
Wegen dem Bios muss ich mal noch nachfragen, da steht auf der Seite nichts genaues darüber.
Grafikkarte werde ich mir noch eine aussuchen, hab ich noch vergessen mit dazu zu packen 



Thosch schrieb:


> ...
> Kleiner Tipp aus meinen Erfahrungen mit DEM Versender. Bei diesem schwanken die Preise seeeeehr oft und seeeehr viel. Artikel in die Merkliste und dann richtigen Zeitpunkt abwarten. Ein von mir ausgesuchtes 16GB-Quad-Kit schwankte an einem Tag mind. 4x und das zw. 81,xx und 125,xx € (!!). Da ists ganz wichtig einen Preisvergleich im anderen Tab am Laufen zu haben. Günstig ist auch das Mitternachtsshoping bei denen, zw. 0-6 Uhr entfallen die Versandkosten ab einem bestimmten (vom Bezahlsys abhängigen) Betrag.



Danke werde ich mal beobachten 


Gut...mit den 16Gb mal schauen  Wer weis was ich noch alles mit dem Server anstellen will bzw was da noch für WU´s auf uns zu kommen. Klar die 8GB würden da bestimmt auch reichen, aber 16GB für nicht einmal 80€ find ich


----------



## Thosch (8. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> ...
> Wegen dem Bios muss ich mal noch nachfragen, da steht auf der Seite nichts genaues darüber.
> ...


Wg. BIOS schaust du hier:  ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Server & Workstation- ASUS KGPE-D16 , dann das OS auswählen, dann unter Manual, da bei "_-How to identify MB default loaded Opteron 6200 CPU BIOS. -How to make your KGPE-D16 to support Opteron 6200 series CPU._" Ist ein PDF-File, da stehts drinnen. Werde das Prob wohl auch haben das ich vermtl. nichts anfangen kann bevor ich das neuste BIOS drauf habe. Mal schauen, aber noch extra ne 61xx kaufen ...  oder in der Bucht ein neuen BIOS-Chip bestellen. Aber da weiß man auch nicht was man für die 11€ bekommt ...


----------



## Abductee (8. Januar 2012)

ich würd im marktplatz reinschreiben ob jemand irgendeinen G34 opteron rumliegen hat um ihn für ein paar tage auszuleihen.
kannst ja glück haben.

ansonsten kannst du deinen bios chip ja an jemanden schicken der das gleiche board hat.
der soll nach dem hochfahren den chip wechseln und dann unter windows flashen.


----------



## Schmidde (8. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wg. BIOS schaust du hier:  ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Server & Workstation- ASUS KGPE-D16 , dann das OS auswählen, dann unter Manual, da bei "_-How to identify MB default loaded Opteron 6200 CPU BIOS. -How to make your KGPE-D16 to support Opteron 6200 series CPU._" Ist ein PDF-File, da stehts drinnen. Werde das Prob wohl auch haben das ich vermtl. nichts anfangen kann bevor ich das neuste BIOS drauf habe. Mal schauen, aber noch extra ne 61xx kaufen ...  oder in der Bucht ein neuen BIOS-Chip bestellen. Aber da weiß man auch nicht was man für die 11€ bekommt ...



Hab einfach mal direkt bei Mindfactroy nachgefragt ob die schauen können was fürn Bios drauf ist und ob die die Möglichkeit haben das evtl gleich zu updaten


----------



## Thosch (8. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Hab einfach mal direkt bei Mindfactroy nachgefragt ob die schauen können was fürn Bios drauf ist und ob die die Möglichkeit haben das evtl gleich zu updaten


 Na auf die Antwort bin ich gespannt, mein Teil ist morgen sicherlich da dann seh ichs "live". 
Ich glaube nicht das ich nen 61xx geliehen bekomme, würde sowas sicherlich auch nicht verleihen per Post. Da kann auf dem Weg schon soooo viel beim Transport (ich sag nur "Luftfracht") daneben gehen. Und wem dann die Schuld geben. Der eine weiß nicht ob die CPU i.O. war, der andere weiß nicht ob der "Flasher" die gegrillt hat.
Na dann geht der Ärger erst richtig los ...


----------



## Schmidde (8. Januar 2012)

Naja von außen ist ja auf jeden Fall schon am Karton erkennbar welches Bios drauf is, das sollte (hoffentlich) weniger das Problem darstellen.


----------



## Thosch (8. Januar 2012)

Am günstigsten wäre ja sicher wenns schon das passende drauf ist.
Mal ne andere Frage zum Übertackten des Opterons. Hat da wer schon Erfahrungen damit, hat von anderen davon gehört ? Weiß vllt. jemand ob das hauseigene AMD-Tool auch bei den Opterons funzt ?


----------



## Z28LET (8. Januar 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nie was von OC bei Opterons (G34) gehört.
Hab aber auch noch nie ernsthaft danach gesucht.


----------



## mihapiha (8. Januar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> 18°C idle und 32°C Lasttemperaturen bedeuten  entweder, dass der Rechner in einem eiskalten (~5°C) Keller steht, oder  aber die Temperatursensoren liefern falsche Werte (bzw. die  Interpretation ist fehlerhaft), was eher die Regel als die Ausnahme ist.
> 
> Grundsätzlich  kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur Lüfter >= 120mm empfehlen. Erst  ab diesen Größen lässt sich ein qualitativ hochwertiger Lüfter  tatsächlich vernünftig lautlos (<0,1Sone)betreiben. Ich habe  diesbezüglich mit den Noiseblockern sehr sehr gute Erfahrungen  gemacht.



Ich möchte noch mal betonen das es sich hier um AMD Opteron CPUs  handelt. Intel wird wirklich heiß im Vergleich. Die Programme unter  Windows mit denen ich die Temperatur erfasst habe, zeigen nur konstante  Werte, daher würde ich annehmen, dass es sich nicht um Kern-Temperaturen  sondern um die CPU Temperatur handelt, aber schau dir einmal an, was  üblicherweise für Kühler auf dem Opteron drauf sitzen. Du wirst  feststellen, dass die winzig sind und U1 sind damit die in die  Rack-Computer passen. Die meisten gar ohne Lüfter:  Jou Jye Computer - Website of Jou Jye Computer GmbH

Ich nehme mal an dass dir bekannt sein sollte, dass der Bulldozer  wirklich die erste AMD CPU ist die nicht kühl ist. Aber bei 2,1 GHz und  1.15V Spannung sind die Dinger einfach so kühl. Siehe Anhang.  Es mag vielleicht sein, das die Werte 5°C zu kühl sind, aber mehr sicher nicht. Selbst  wenn der 92mm noch um weitere 10°C heißer ist, macht das doch gar nichts  aus. Ich würde mir bis 60 - 65°C Last keine Sorgen machen. Immerhin kann man doch an den Heatpipes fühlen wenn der Kühler wirklich hart arbeiten muss, denn die werden dann wirklich warm.

Ein Noctua auf einem Opteron 6100 bzw. 6200 ist schon Overkill genug, da  die von der Größe her in die üblichen Racks nicht passen. Ich würde  nochmal betonen, das es mir Leid tut die großen Kühler gekauft zu haben.  Und da ich das fast gleiche System habe (bzw. hatte) kann ich wirklich mit  Sicherheit sagen was an so einem Gerät nicht gepasst hat. 



Schmidde schrieb:


> Wieso unbedingt ECC Speicher? Ich seh da irgendwie keinen Vorteil.
> Wegen dem Bios muss ich mal noch nachfragen, da steht auf der Seite nichts genaues darüber.
> Grafikkarte werde ich mir noch eine aussuchen, hab ich noch vergessen mit dazu zu packen


 
Ich habe zu ECC  und unbuffered Speichern gegriffen weil mir das seitens des AMD Forums empfohlen wurde. Ohne ECC und unbuffered soll es Probleme geben. Ich lasse dir den Link zu meinem Post da, dann kannst du in Ruhe nochmal nachlesen. Ich habe einfach die Ratschläge diesbezüglich befolgt, da ich davor noch nie einen dual-Socket Rechner gebaut hatte. Ob es wirklich wichtig ist weiß ich nicht, ich kann dir aber mit Sicherheit sagen, dass ich in 9 Monaten (so alt ist die Faltfarm) kein einziges Mal ein Problem hatte. Hier der Link: AMDZone.com • View topic - G34 socket Opteron F@H performance

Auf das BIOS wollte ich nur hinweisen, so dass du das nicht vergisst. Es ist eine Kleinigkeit aber eine bedeutende, damit der PC dann auch wirklich funktioniert. Ich habe ein paar E-Mails bekommen von Läuten die mich um meine Opteron 6128 CPUs gebeten haben, um ihr BIOS zu flashen. Dann würde ich die CPU zurückbekommen. Ich habe abgelehnt! 




Z28LET schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nie was von OC bei Opterons (G34) gehört.
> Hab aber auch noch nie ernsthaft danach gesucht.



Es ist zwar möglich aber ich würde es wirklich nicht tun. Ich habe es auch nicht gemacht. Im BIOS gibt es keine Einstellungen diesbezüglich aber ich habe gelesen, dass andere mit verschieden Tools in Windows den Base-Clock von 200 auf bis zu 220 anheben konnten. Maximal 10% mehr Leistung die dann vielleicht nur ansatzweise stabil ist? Nein danke...


----------



## Malkolm (8. Januar 2012)

Sollte es AMD tatsächlich gelungen sein sich über die Naturgesetze hinwegzusetzen und eine Möglichkeit gefunden haben die Abwärme verpuffen zu lassen könnte man sich in der Tat CPUs vorstellen die "meistens ohne Lüfter" genutzt werden 
Da mir dies aber bisher nicht zu Ohren gekommen ist, schließe ich aus dem normalerweise sehr agressiven Marketing seitens AMD daraus, dass auch Opterons mit einer TDP jenseits der 100W entsprechend gekühlt werden müssen.

Der von dir gepostete Kühlkörper ist übrigens erstens nur bis 85W TDP zugelassen und zweitens für den Einsatz innerhalb eines starken Luftstroms vorgesehen und sollte keinesfalls alleine genutzt werden. Bilder dazu wie die Verwendung innerhalb eines starken Luftstroms umgesetzt wird siehst du z.B. im Thread von A.Meier anhand seines Dell-Servers. Im gleichen Thread verliert er übrigens auch ein paar Worte bezüglich der Lautstärke eines solchen Systems.

Dass die Bulldozer-Architektur die ersten "heißen" CPUs hervorbringt, liegt im übrigen daran, dass es AMD endlich gelungen ist eine vernünftige Temperaturdiode im Die einzubauen. Es amüsiert mich aber immer wieder, dass es viele gibt denen Idle-Temperaturen unterhalb der Raumtemperatur nicht zu denken geben  

Kurzum: Auch Opterons brauchen eine angemessene Kühlung. Wenn man dabei auf Orkanböen eines 6000rpm Lüfters vor einem Luftkanal verzichten will, sind große Turmkühler mit einem 120mm Lüfter durchaus angemessen, sogar nötig.


Zum Speicher: Die zusätzliche Fehlerkorrektur von ECC-Speicher ist bei Mehrsockel-Systemen in der Tat von Vorteil. Eine Verwendung von ECC Speicher ist zwar kein Muss, bei einer Neuanschaffung aber sicherlich die sicherere Wahl. Scharfe Timings des Speichers haben sowieso keinen messbaren Vorteil beim Falten, weniger durch den Speicher induzierte Fehler allerdings schon.


----------



## mihapiha (8. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe du sprichst aus Praxis-Erfahrung, den wie ich erwähnt habe selbst wenn die Temperaturen um 5°C falsch sind ist es noch immer sehr Kühl. Auch wenn sie um 20°C heißer wären, ist es noch immer sehr kühl für die CPUs und F@H Volllast. Meine CPUs zeigen halt diese Werte an, die neben den erwähnten Programmen auch noch AIDA64 und das BIOS anzeigen. 

Für mich sind Temperaturen für CPUs unter Volllast einfach sehr niedrig. Alles unter 50°C ist eigentlich sehr niedrig. Ich mag mich irren. Ich habe bisher nur drei dual-Socket AMD Systeme verwendet. Vielleicht ist deine Erfahrung hier größer.

Ich denke die CPUs könnten noch 30°C heißer sein und es wäre noch immer kein Problem. Es würde mich wirklich wundern wenn der 92mm Noctua nicht ausreicht oder auf 12V laufen müssten. 

Und warum ist eine idle CPU auf Raumtemperatur nicht annehmbar?

@ Schmidde:

Du wirst bereits beim Einbau merken wie viel passenderer die Nocuta NH-U9DO A3 sind. Ich denke die dürften besser in das Antec P193 passen. Schon allein wegen der Höhe. Aber ganz besonders gut wird es noch sein, dass du dadurch höchstwahrscheinlich den ersten PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot frei bekommst. Ich mag vielleicht nicht der absolute Profi wie Malkolm sein, habe es aber schnell bereut die großen gekauft zu haben. Es schadet sicher nicht wenn du die Großen kaufst, aber schade ist es einfach, weil es in meinen Augen einfach nicht nötig ist. Außerdem ersparst du dir viel Kopfzerbrechen bei der Montage.


----------



## Schmidde (9. Januar 2012)

Gut, ich denke ich werde dann den Kühler und den RAM noch ändern.
Bezüglich des Bios bin ich ja gespannt was ich da von Mindfactory für eine Antwort bekomme.


Nachtrag: von Mindfactory kommt nichts gutes, sie können (oder wollen) nicht nachschauen um was für ein Bios es sich handelt. Naja dann wohl einfach blind kaufen und das beste hoffen...


----------



## Thosch (9. Januar 2012)

Ich muss meine Erwartungen und "Erleuchtungen" bis morgen zügeln, heute is doch noch nix gekommen. Aber lt. DHL-Tracking ists wohl schon unterweeeechs ...


----------



## Schmidde (9. Januar 2012)

Hab jetzt mal den Arbeitsspeicher gegen diesen getauscht
8GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 ECC DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Ist der einzige non-regECC mit 8GB und 2 Riegeln zu einem annembaren Preis 

Kühler wie gehabt durch den kleineren Bruder.



Ich bin ja auch auf mein Board bzw eher dessen Bios gespannt....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2012)

@Schmidde: Darf ich fragen wieso jetzt nur ein RAM-Riegel pro CPU oder ist das pro CPU? 
Zwei RAM-Riegel sind soviel ich weiss besser pro CPU. 
4GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 ECC DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## Schmidde (9. Januar 2012)

.....


Hab auch gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, das Board unterstützt ECC RAM nur bis 4GB pro Riegel, mehr geht nur mit regECC 
Der Gerät raubt mir schon vor der Bestellung bald den letzten Nerv


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Der Gerät raubt mir schon vor der Bestellung bald den letzten Nerv


Besser vor dem Kauf, dann kann man bei Problemen noch besser Gegensteuer geben oder wäre es dir lieber so wie bei mir? > Server da und musst Dinge ändern?


----------



## Thosch (9. Januar 2012)

Na wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ECC-RAM wirklich was bringt ? So wie damals der Bug im ersten Phenom (ohne die xx50 in der Bezeichnung) oder beim Pentium(?) in noch früherer Zeit ? Was kann schlimmstens passieren wenn man keinen drinnen hat ?


----------



## Schmidde (9. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Besser vor dem Kauf, dann kann man bei Problemen noch besser Gegensteuer geben oder wäre es dir lieber so wie bei mir? > Server da und musst Dinge ändern?



Nein, dann doch lieber so. 
Ich hoffe dass dann die Probleme *nach* dem Kauf auch ausbleiben!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Nein, dann doch lieber so.
> Ich hoffe dass dann die Probleme *nach* dem Kauf auch ausbleiben!


Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## mihapiha (10. Januar 2012)

Ich würde zumindest zwei Speicherriegel pro CPU verwenden wollen. Es geht glaube ich sogar nur mit einem Riegel pro CPU.

Ich würde dir diese Speicher empfehlen: 4GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 ECC DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher die gleichen verwendet zu haben. Ich habe aber 4 Stück pro CPU.  Alternative Händler: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667E ECC CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3S8E9SK2/4G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der Preis scheint immer 20 € pro Modul zu sein. Also musst du dich nur wirklich fragen wie viele du verbauen willst. Zwar unterstützen die Opteron 6200 chips auch 1600 MHz, aber ob und wie das jetzt funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht. Es soll laut Asus bereits funktionieren: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Server & Workstation- ASUS KGPE-D16 

Ich bezweifle aber das sich der Aufpreis auszahlt. Quad-chanel wird natürlich auch unterstützt, aber meine Speicher liefen auf dual-chanel da es keine quad-chanel Speicher waren/sind. 

Hast du hinsichtlich der BIOS Version schon neue Informationen?


----------



## Muschkote (10. Januar 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber meine Speicher liefen auf dual-chanel da es keine quad-chanel Speicher waren/sind.


 
Ich kann mich ja irren aber wenn ich auf dem Board alle 4 Kanäle mit Speichern bestücke dann läuft die Kiste automatisch im Quadchannel-Modus.

Man sollte nur möglichst baugleiche Riegel verwenden. Das können auch durchaus einzelne Riegel (in Summe 4/CPU) sein und nicht unbedingt ein "Quadset".


----------



## mihapiha (10. Januar 2012)

@ Muschkote:

Kann durchaus sein. Ich kenne mich in diesem Bereich zu schlecht aus. Meine Informationen bezogen sich auf die CPUz aussagen. Da stand halt "nur" dual-chanel..


----------



## Malkolm (10. Januar 2012)

Die Bezeichnung ist evtl. irreführend. Die G34-CPUs bestehen ja aus zwei DIEs, sind im Endeffekt also auch nichts anderes als ein 2-CPU-System unter einem Gehäuse. Jeder DIE läuft im Dual-Channel, die gesamte CPU ergo im Quad-Channel.
Diese Anordnung macht es auch empfehlenswert für jede CPU auch min. zwei Speichermodule zu verwenden (quasi für jedes DIE eines), da bei nur einem Modul pro CPU der Speichercontroller die vorhandenen Resourcen noch weiter aufteilen muss(eben zwischen den DIEs).

Speicher-Fehler sind im Übrigen der häufigste Hardware-Grund für ein Systemversagen im laufenden Betrieb, weshalb man bei Servern verständlicherweise i.d.R. eine zusätzliche Fehlerkorrektur nutzt in Form von speziellem Speicher. Falsche Bits, beispielsweise durch ein defektes Gate oder auch (Hintergrund-)Strahlung, sind auch bei normalen Rechnern keine Seltenheit und haben in den allermeisten Fällen keine Auswirkungen auf den laufenden Betrieb. Je mehr Komponenten aber miteinander kommunizieren, desto größer wird die Gefahr, dass es doch mal ein Fehler auftritt.


----------



## Schmidde (10. Januar 2012)

@mihapiha

den RAM hat mir a.meier auch schon vorgeschlagen. Hab ich auch schon geändert.

Wegen dem Bios habe ich gerade mal noch bei einem anderen Shop nachegfragt ob die die Möglichkeit haben das nachzuschauen. Wenn ich da keine passende Antwort bekomm wird wohl die Katze im Sack gekauft.


----------



## acer86 (10. Januar 2012)

es wird interessant auf den Server markt, SB-e zwei sockel Mb`s von Asus 

Asus: Dual-Sockel-Mainboard mit LGA 2011 gesichtet - TweakPC.de


----------



## Z28LET (10. Januar 2012)

Alles aber teuer wie Zau,
alleine die Dualfähigen CPUs. 

Denke mal wir werden dann bald auch von anderen Herstellern Mainboards finden, Intel selbst, Tyran und Co.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2012)

@Thosch:


----------



## Schmidde (10. Januar 2012)

...vielleicht zerlegt er gerade mit einem kleinen Hämmerchen sein Bios weil der neue Opteron nicht will


----------



## Thosch (10. Januar 2012)

n`Abend.
Neee ich bin noch unterweeechs auf Arbeit. Denke aber das ich bis 24Uhr mich Schlau gemacht und ne Mitteilung gepostet habe. Bis denne.

Update 00:05Uhr : Sooo, bin endlich Heeeme und hab absolut keinen Bock mehr ALLES auszupacken. Zumind. hab ich jetztmal nach dem ASUS-pdf-File geschaut und ich habe ein *T* am Ende der Nummer wo man nachschauen muss. D.h. für mich ich kann 62xxer verbasteln. Wies mit dem Stecker vom Seasonic steht weiß ich noch nicht, das kann ich mir frühestens am Do ausführlich anschauen. Wie gesagt muss/will jetzt ins Bett, muss "nachherns" (05:00 Uhr) wieder raus und komme erst späääät abend/früh nachts wieder heim. Habt also bitte Verständnis das ich das mit dem NT noch nicht klären kann. Ansonsten schau ich per Smartphone ab und an mal hier rein.

noch´n Update: Konnte dann doch nicht widerstehen und hab mal das NT ausgepackt (ich weiß jetzt warum die so teuer sind, ne Frau könnte denken die bekommt ne teure Schmuckkollektion). Also ist nur *1* Kabel bei mit den 8-Pin-Steckern, bzw. 2x4 wo CPU drauf steht. Es gibt noch 2(?) andere 8-polige, da steht aber PCI-E drauf, also für die GraKa.
Hätten wir das also auch geklärt. ich werde mich wohl oder übel mit nem Adapter anfreunden müssen. Hoffe es hilft euch weiter.


----------



## Thosch (11. Januar 2012)

Moin. Und neue Erkenntnisse !!
Kann mobil nicht editieren.
Lese mir gerade das Handbuch des NTs durch. Richtig ist das nur 1 Kabel im Pack drinnen ist. Richtig ist aber auch das in der Bedienungsanl.eine Möglichkeit erklärt wird wie man ein Sys das Dual-EPS-Anschlüsse benötigt anschliesst. Also gehts doch ohne spez. Adapter. * daumen*


----------



## Schmidde (11. Januar 2012)

Na dann passt ja alles.
Wo hast das MB bestellt?

Nachtrag:
Wie siehts eigentlich bei den neuen Opterons mit dem Turbo Core aus? Werden da alle Kerne selbst bei voller Außlastung übertaktet?


----------



## Thosch (11. Januar 2012)

Bestellt hab ich bei den Leuten mit den Tankstellenpreisen ... Mindfactory.


----------



## Schmidde (11. Januar 2012)

Na dann hab ich ja vielleicht mit meinem Bios auch Glück 

Was wäre eigentlich die bessere Wahl zum späteren Big-WU falten unter Ubuntu?
V6.34 oder V6.02?


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2012)

Gehts um den Client? 6.02 ist ja prähistorisch , da gehen glaube ich nichtmal die normalen Bigs mit ...


----------



## Schmidde (11. Januar 2012)

Okay...dann fällt die Wahl ja leicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2012)

@Thosch: Hab mir jetzt ein Seasonic X-560 mit Adapterkabel bestellt, sollte morgen kommen. 



Schmidde schrieb:


> Na dann hab ich ja vielleicht mit meinem Bios auch Glück
> 
> Was wäre eigentlich die bessere Wahl zum späteren Big-WU falten unter Ubuntu?
> V6.34 oder V6.02?


V6.34 ist besser zum überwachen, aber der V7 ist bei den BigWU's schneller > P6903 2min Zeitersparnis pro Frame.


----------



## Schmidde (11. Januar 2012)

Also doch den V7? In der Ruka ist man da ja recht unterschiedlicher Meinung 

Als Linux hab ich jetzt mal Ubuntu 11.10 64Bit runtergeladen.


----------



## Thosch (12. Januar 2012)

War da nich was mit "Unverständnis" zw. dem 11.10-er und dem v7 ??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2012)

@Schmidde:
Meiner Meinung nach ist der V7 unter Linux sehr gut zum BigWU falten, aber bei den normalen WU's gibt doch im Verhältnis zum V6 starke PPD-Einbrüche > BigWU  normale SMP-WU  (zumindest auf meinem Server).
Grosser Vorteil vom V6 ist das er sich momentan mit HFM überwachen lässte > beim V7 muss man leider momentan alles selber machen. 


@Thosch:
Unter Ubuntu 11.10 funktioniert momentan die FahControll (fehlende GUI-Unterstützung) nicht > so wie das verstanden habe, lässt sich darüber der V7 ähnlich wie unter Windows steuern und überwachen.
Momentan müssen alle Einstellungen über das Terminal gemacht und als Linux-Neuling (so wie ich) wird das um so schwerrer, aber ich glaube dank der Unterstützung hier im Team hab ich den V7 in der Zwischenzeit ganz gut im Griff.


----------



## Schmidde (12. Januar 2012)

Naja den V7 kenn ich ja schon vom normalen SMP falten, von daher bin ich die "Überwachung" gewohnt.


Hardware ist mal bestellt...nächste Woche gehts dann rund!


----------



## Thosch (15. Januar 2012)

Frage an die KGPE-D16-Nutzer: Was habt ihr alles nützliche im BIOS ein-, bzw. umgestellt ? Gibts da besondere "Hürden" zu nehmen ?

Bin im Mom noch dabei das Gehäuse zu "modifizieren" das das MoBo richtig verschraubt werden kann. Dann gehts an den Einbau ...


----------



## mihapiha (15. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mein System leider nicht mehr um nachzusehen. Aber du musst nur zwei oder drei Einstellungen vornehmen um die Faltleistung zu maximieren. Gewisse Sparmaßnahmen deaktivieren, wie Cool'n'Quiet (oder wie auch immer das bei AMD heißt) und bei den Speichereinstellungen ein paar Sachen. Leider weiß ich das aber nicht mehr auswendig, und Bilder hab ich auch keine gemacht. 

Vielleicht meldet sich der neue Besitzer.


----------



## Muschkote (16. Januar 2012)

@nfsgame

Bitte noch ein paar Werte eingeben und anpassen. Nach ein paar Anpassungen und Optimierungen hab ich neue Ergebnisse.

65.000/95.000/150.000 280W Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS

Danke


----------



## Schmidde (16. Januar 2012)

So, das Gehäuse ist schon mal verschickt worden, mal schauen wann der Rest auf die Reise geht 


Nachtrag:
Alles unterwegs


----------



## Thosch (18. Januar 2012)

Sooo ... technisch ist der Faltknecht fertig und auch schon im BIOS ist alles eingestellt. Hab dann versucht noch auf die Schnelle ein Linux zu inst., aber leider ging das nicht so wie ichs erhofft, bzw. gedacht habe. Na mal sehen ob ichs bis zum WE hinbekomme ansonsten kommt Win7 Prof drauf.
Kann man eigendl. die ISO-Dateien von entspr. Heft-CDs einfach so auf Scheibe brennen und davon das Sys inst.?


----------



## davidof2001 (18. Januar 2012)

Am einfachsten bei Microsoft die ISO Laden und auf einen bootfähigen USB Stick schieben. Das klappt supi.


----------



## Malkolm (18. Januar 2012)

Wobei beim "schieben" der Stick natürlich bootfähig gemacht werden muss. Gibt dazu aber jede Menge Tools. Das direkt von MS nutze ich immer und es hat bisher auch immer reibungslos geklappt.


----------



## Thosch (19. Januar 2012)

Moin. Na das MS-Zeuch hab ich schon da, mir ging es jetzt um die Linux-ISO´s von einer Heft-CD z.Bsp., schon das Laden eines Live-UBUNTU-Sys klappte nicht, Server hängt sich auf. Hab aber der Zeit wg. nur 2x probieren können. Wundert mich aber ein wenig weil andere Scheiben auf anderen Kisten schon jedesmal wunderbar funzten.


----------



## Schmidde (19. Januar 2012)

So, meine 15m² sind jetzt voll mit Kisten von Aquatuning, Mindfactory und Conrad....Bewegunsraum 0%


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, meine 15m² sind jetzt voll mit Kisten von Aquatuning, Mindfactory und Conrad....Bewegungsraum 0%



Auspacken - Einbauen - Loslegen... und Kisten entsorgen


----------



## Schmidde (19. Januar 2012)

Bin schon fleißig am basteln 
Außerdem hab ich wohl auch ein MB erwischt das Opteron 6200 ready ist  Seriennnummer endet mit einem "T"


----------



## Special_Flo (19. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Bin schon fleißig am basteln
> Außerdem hab ich wohl auch ein MB erwischt das Opteron 6200 ready ist  Seriennnummer endet mit einem "T"



Aber auch Bilder xD Bzw. nen Tagebuch.


----------



## Thosch (19. Januar 2012)

Sollte man die Virtualisierung des Opteron einschalten oder braucht´s das für´s Falten nicht ?


----------



## Schmidde (19. Januar 2012)

So, hier mal die ersten Bilder, das Board ist leider schon eingebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Sollte man die Virtualisierung des Opteron einschalten oder braucht´s das für´s Falten nicht ?


 
Stören tuts nicht. Hat aber nur Vorteile, wenn man wirklich mit einer VM arbeitet. Ich lass das immer an.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, hier mal die ersten Bilder, das Board ist leider schon eingebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lob an Dich:  Endlich mal scharfe Fotos (ausser NT!) 


Jetzt fehlen nur noch die "Kleinigkeiten"  , die den Server zum Leben erwecken . . .  

(träumend) . . . auch haben wollen . . .


----------



## Schmidde (20. Januar 2012)

So, nochmal ein paar zum Feierabend 
Jetzt wird zumindest mal das Bett für heute Nacht aufgeräumt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (20. Januar 2012)

Moin. Könnte mir mal jemand der auch das 560er Seasonic verbaut/verbaut hat bestädigen das d. 2.EPS-Kabel nicht mit dabei ist ? Oder soll/muss man ein 6+2-PCI-E-Kabel verwenden ? Im Mom brauch ich's zwar noch nicht, aber man weiß ja nich wenn einen trifft ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2012)

@Thosch: Es liegt nur ein EPS-Kabel (4+4) bei.
Das PCI-E-Kabel (6+2) passt vom Stecker her nicht, geht nur mit einem Adapter.


----------



## Z28LET (20. Januar 2012)

Mal ne Frage zum Board.
Was ist das für ein Slot ganz unten auf dem Asus?
Und warum ist der so aufgebaut?


----------



## Malkolm (20. Januar 2012)

Ich vermute das ist der PIKE Slot für Asus SAS Controller Karten


----------



## Thosch (20. Januar 2012)

Mmmm... warum schreiben die dann das i.d. Bedienungsanleitung ...??
Müsste man glatt bei Seasonic mal nachfragen wo das bleibt ...

Frage an die Linux-Falter: Welches habt ihr in Benutzung, bzw. ist am besten geeignet ? Und 32- o. 64bit-Vers. ??

Vermutung richtig, ist für diese PIKE-Karte...


----------



## Schmidde (20. Januar 2012)

Hm, ich weis gerade nicht mehr weiter.
Das Board und alles was dran hängt läuft an sobald ich das Netzteil einschalte (selbst wenn der Ein-Taster abgezogen ist ), die CPU Lüfter laufen nicht wenn ich sie an den CPU FAN1 Anschluss anschließe (ist auf 3pol Lüfter umgestellt) und ich hab nur ein schwarzes Bild vor mir...


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Frage an die Linux-Falter: Welches habt ihr in Benutzung, bzw. ist am besten geeignet ? Und 32- o. 64bit-Vers. ??



Ich verwende auf all meinen PCs zum falten Ubuntu 10.10 64 Bit, soll angeblich am besten geeignet sein. Habe auch nie Probleme damit gehabt, egal ob Server oder 980X.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2012)

@Thosch: Ubuntu 10.10 würde ich nehmen, V7 lässt sich einfacher steuern als unter 11.10 und auf alle Fälle die 64bit-Variante.


----------



## Thosch (20. Januar 2012)

Hätte jemand auf die Schnelle eine DL-Quelle parrat ? Danke schon mal.  

Ist das Ubuntu recht "fett", bzw. gibts da noch schlankere Inst. ?  Nehme an das man mit Ubuntu auch ganz "normal" arbeiten und surfen kann ... ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hätte jemand auf die Schnelle eine DL-Quelle parrat ? Danke schon mal.
> 
> Ist das Ubuntu recht "fett", bzw. gibts da noch schlankere Inst. ?  Nehme an das man mit Ubuntu auch ganz "normal" arbeiten und surfen kann ... ?



http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso


----------



## Thosch (20. Januar 2012)

BIG-THX !      ... und passt auch noch auf ne CD ... wie witzig ...  ... mal schauen ob ich da noch eine da habe ...


----------



## Schmidde (20. Januar 2012)

So, der Server läuft....statt ständig nur zu schauen ob man das zweite (Adapter-) EPS12 Stromkabel angeschlossen hat, ob es auch ja richtig sitzt und kein Kontakt lose ist sollte man halt auch mal nach dem schauen was schon beim Netzteil mitgeliefert wird. 


Allerdings startet er immer noch gleich beim Netzteil einschalten mit


----------



## acer86 (20. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, der Server läuft....statt ständig nur zu schauen ob man das zweite (Adapter-) EPS12 Stromkabel angeschlossen hat, ob es auch ja richtig sitzt und kein Kontakt lose ist sollte man halt auch mal nach dem schauen was schon beim Netzteil mitgeliefert wird.
> 
> 
> Allerdings startet er immer noch gleich beim Netzteil einschalten mit



"Wake on Power fail oder on, im Bios eingestellt? hatte das bei mein Falt Server aktiviert damit er wen mal der Strom weg ist neu startet ohne das ich was tun muss


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Frage an die Linux-Falter: Welches habt ihr in Benutzung, bzw. ist am besten geeignet ? Und 32- o. 64bit-Vers. ??



Mein Vorschlag: Ubuntu 10.04 *LTS* 64Bit
Das hat gegenüber Ubuntu 10.10 den riesengroßen Vorteil, dass es Support und Fehlerbereinigung/Updates bis 2013 (Desktop) gibt - als Servervariante sogar bis 2015!
Es unterstützt selbstverständlich auch die GUI-Version von Client V7 (Version 7.1.38 !!) bzw für die Auswertung vom Client V6 HFM.NET (mit Hilfe des Mono-Paketes). . . 

(Erklärung: LTS= Long Term Support = langfristige Unterstützung)


----------



## Thosch (20. Januar 2012)

Zufällig ne sichere DL-Quelle ...? THX.

Ääähhmm ... ich geh davon aus das wenn ich die .ISO in Nero lade und auf ne Scheibe brenne ich das BS damit inst. kann ... ? Wenn dem so ist dann muss ich mir ein neues DVD-LW besorgen denn mit meinem funzte es eben nich ...


----------



## Schmidde (20. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab gerade Linux von einem USB-Stick installiert....geht schneller und sogar noch etwas einfacher als Win7


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> DL-Quelle ...?
> 
> Ääähhmm ... ich geh davon aus das wenn ich die .ISO in Nero lade und auf ne Scheibe brenne ich das BS damit inst. kann ... ? Wenn dem so ist dann muss ich mir ein neues DVD-LW besorgen denn mit meinem funzte es eben nich ...


 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server x64 http://mirror.de.leaseweb.net/ubuntu-releases//lucid/ubuntu-10.04.3-server-amd64.iso
Du musst die DVD/CD Bootbar brennen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Zufällig ne sichere DL-Quelle ...? THX.
> 
> Ääähhmm ... ich geh davon aus das wenn ich die .ISO in Nero lade und auf ne Scheibe brenne ich das BS damit inst. kann ... ? Wenn dem so ist dann muss ich mir ein neues DVD-LW besorgen denn mit meinem funzte es eben nich ...



Wenn es ein schnelles Transportmittel gäbe, würde ich Dir meine Ubuntu 10.04 auf CD gebrannt mal kurz "rüberschmeissen" . . .


----------



## Thosch (21. Januar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> ...Du musst die DVD/CD Bootbar brennen.
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



 Na Nero lädt die ja die ISO-Datei ein und dann kann man ja nicht mehr die CD-/DVD-Art auswählen.    Muss/kann ich die ISO vorher entpacken und dann als bootbare CD brennen ?

THX4Help@ALL !!


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2012)

Mit Windows 7 kann man ISOs doch auch ohne Zusatzsoftware brennen . Wieso auch einfach wenn es doch umständlich geht ?


----------



## Thosch (21. Januar 2012)

Mag sein, weiß ich nicht da das nicht mein Hauptsys z.Z. ist, ich hab noch das gute alte XP. Und wenn ichs mit dem 7er mach ist die Scheibe dann bootbar ?  Brauch wohl doch ein neues LW ...


----------



## Muschkote (21. Januar 2012)

@nfsgame

Kannst du bitte die Serverwerte für die 1. Seite anpassen? Hab hier auf Seite 24 schon mal gepostet.

Danke


----------



## mihapiha (21. Januar 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @nfsgame
> 
> Kannst du bitte die Serverwerte für die 1. Seite anpassen? Hab hier auf Seite 24 schon mal gepostet.
> 
> Danke



Das ist eine gute Idee. Meine Werte wurden auch nicht geupdated seit der 9. Seite:



mihapiha schrieb:


> mihapiha Asus  KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32)  65.000/94.000/135.000 365W  Ubuntu 11.1
> 
> Ok jetzt sind alle Daten komplett


 
Vielleicht auch samt der Korrektur des ersten Eintrags:

mihapiha Asus  KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6128 @ 2 GHz (16/16)  37.000/47.000/77.000 280W  Ubuntu 11.1

Danke im Voraus


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2012)

Erledigt . Hab ich irgendwie übersehen gehabt, tschuldigung.


----------



## Thosch (22. Januar 2012)

Frage: Erst Linux und dann Windows oder anders herum ?? (Anm.: Win7 Prof. soll auf ein RAID und Ubuntu auf eine einzelne Platte). THX!


----------



## Malkolm (22. Januar 2012)

Die Erfahrung hat mir gezeigt, dass erst Win und dann Linux die bessere Reihenfolge ist. Bestes Beispiel: SP1 von Win7. Das führte bei vielen Systemen mit "erst Linux dann Win" zu Problemen, andersherum habe ich nichts davon gehört.


----------



## Thosch (22. Januar 2012)

Also irgendwas is be mir nicht ganz i.O., Ubuntu scheint sich mit mir  nicht anfreunden zu wollen/können. Inst. hängt sich gleich nach der 1.  angezeigten Zeile (syslinux ...) auf. Hab auch alles im BIOS mal  durchgeschaut woran es hängen könnte, k.A. was es ist. 
Frage: Wenn man *keinen* ECC-RAM verwendet muss man die Option im  BIOS disablen ..? Wenns auf Basic stehen bleibt könnte es größeren  Einfluss haben oder läuft das dann ins nichts ?
Den USB-Stick hab ich mir mit dem PRG von der .ISO erstellt, usb-creator heißt das. Das sollte schon funzen, oder ?
Oder kann es sein das das Inst.-PRG sich an der NTFS-form. Platte aufhängt ? Sehe aber auch gerade das ich die HDD nicht nach FAT o.FAT32 "umformatieren" kann ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also irgendwas is be mir nicht ganz i.O., Ubuntu scheint sich mit mir  nicht anfreunden zu wollen/können. Inst. hängt sich gleich nach der 1.  angezeigten Zeile (syslinux ...) auf. Hab auch alles im BIOS mal  durchgeschaut woran es hängen könnte, k.A. was es ist.
> Frage: Wenn man *keinen* ECC-RAM verwendet muss man die Option im  BIOS disablen ..? Wenns auf Basic stehen bleibt könnte es größeren  Einfluss haben oder läuft das dann ins nichts ?
> Den USB-Stick hab ich mir mit dem PRG von der .ISO erstellt, usb-creator heißt das. Das sollte schon funzen, oder ?
> Oder kann es sein das das Inst.-PRG sich an der NTFS-form. Platte aufhängt ? Sehe aber auch gerade das ich die HDD nicht nach FAT o.FAT32 "umformatieren" kann ...



Ich würde es mal von einer CD aus installieren.....und im Bios für die Festplatte AHCI aktiviert?


----------



## Schmidde (22. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab die .iso mit dem "Universal-USB-installer" auf den Stick geladen.
Gleich am Anfang kommt doch dann ein Auswahlfenster ob man vom Stick nur  Booten möchte oder die Dateien auf eine Platte speichern will. Dort auf  jeden fall (logischerweise) die zweite Möglichkeit.
Gibt in dem Fenster zwar noch mehr als zwei Möglichkeiten aber soweit  konnte ich nicht lesen weil das Fenster sich nach ein paar Sekunden  gleich wieder schließt.


----------



## Thosch (22. Januar 2012)

Update: Also das Probl. letzte Woche war das ich kein SATA-Opt.-LW da hatte/habe. Mit nem IDE-/SATA- auf USB-Adapter hab ich jetzt ein anderes LW am Laufen. Und das funzt weil ich eine Ubuntu-Ver. als Live-Sys starten konnte. Eine Inst. scheiterte aber daran das ich auf Abbruch geklickt hatte weil das RAID0 nicht da war. Das lag aber wiederum an einem lockeren "Saftkabel", getauscht -> erledigt. Nun will ich nur noch das Win7 prof. auf den USB-Stick knallen und morgen gehts dann ans ausprobieren. Denn erst Win dann Lin ...   Komischerweise funzte die ins Nero geladene und gebrannte Win7-ISO nicht. Bei nem anderen PC "Auto-startete" die dann aber ... 

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Thosch (22. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Also ich hab die .iso mit dem "Universal-USB-installer" auf den Stick geladen.
> ...


 
Damit hast du Win7 auf den Stick geladen ??


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2012)

ich mach das immer nach dieser anleitung und funktioniert jedes mal.
How-to: Windows Vista per USB-Stick installieren - Windows - PC-WELT


----------



## Schmidde (23. Januar 2012)

Hm, kann mir jemand erklären warum mein Server im "Idle" (C1E ist aus, bleibt also immer auf 2.1GHz) ca. 180W, wenn ich falte aber bist zu 380W aus der Steckdose zieht? 
Sind da eventuell mein Festplatten dran schuld? Die hab ich Gestern mal mit hdparm schlafen geschickt, hat aber nur ein paar Watt eingespart.


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Hm, kann mir jemand erklären warum mein Server im "Idle" (C1E ist aus, bleibt also immer auf 2.1GHz) ca. 180W, wenn ich falte aber bist zu 380W aus der Steckdose zieht?
> Sind da eventuell mein Festplatten dran schuld? Die hab ich Gestern mal mit hdparm schlafen geschickt, hat aber nur ein paar Watt eingespart.



Jop, die HDDs sind es.....ich hab ca. 350W im Falten.....mit einer SSD 120GB. Wir haben ja dasselbe System....


----------



## Schmidde (23. Januar 2012)

Ah ok, das entspricht auch meinen paar Watt, schalte ich alle ab bis auf die Systemplatte komm ich auf knapp unter 360W  Dachte da wäre evtl. noch irgendwo anders Einsparpotential drinn gewesen.


----------



## Thosch (23. Januar 2012)

Soooo ... Mal wieder ein Update von mir:

Der Faltknecht läuft soweit, im Mom noch von einer Live-CD. Der Client ließ sich inst. und läuft auch (7809er WU, TFP: ca. 8min nach 6%, erw.Pkt.: ü.23k)   Mal sehen was von den Punkten dann noch steht wenn die WU fertig ist.
Nebenbei inst. es das 10.10-er noch auf mein RAID aus 2 2,5"-Notebook-HDDs (max. 5W beim Start, sonst um d. 1,7-2,2W/ Standby 0,2W/ Sleep 0,1W, äußerst leise). Keine Ahnung wie ich das dann doch noch hinbekommen habe das er das "frisst". 
Das ZM-MFC3 Fan Control zeigt mir dabei max. 185W an.  Ich bin erstaunt wie leise das Teil trotz offener Seitenwände ist, auch die beiden schon mitgel. Lüfter des Gehäuses (Antec Eleven Hundred) sind kaum hörbar.

Meine Serverdaten:

Thosch/Thosch_0815 Asus KGPE-D16 | 1x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (16/16) --.--- / --.--- / --.--- / (185W) Ubuntu 10.10   <--- *Nicht mehr akt. !!*

Update#2:
Also nach 11% bewegen sich die Punkte in Ri 24k !!  NETT !!
Aber ums Verrecken ... ich hab das nich hinbekommen mit dem Win7 Prof. Hab mittlerw. 3 PRGs und die oben angespr. Hauzu-Anleitung ausprobiert ... und nix hat geklappt. Sch...ade. Das Ubuntu hab ich über den IDE-/SATA-nach-USB-Adapter inst. können. Schon seltsam ...

Frage: Ich hatte das Live-Sys inst., den F@H-Client drauf gezimmert, gestartet und laufen lassen. Dann hab ich aus dem Live-Sys heraus Ubuntu auf das RAID inst. lassen. Jetzt frage ich mich ob der Client schon mir drauf ist oder ich den nochmals inst. muss. Was ist mit den schon errechneten %-en ? Wo kann ich das evtl. sehen ?

Update#3:
Alles für´n Ar.ch. Hat sich irgendwie abgeschossen und beim Neustart hätte eigendl. die inst.Vers. vom RAID starten sollen. Hat´se aber nich. Also alles von vorn. Weiß wer wie man den RAID-Treiber bei der Inst. einbinden kann ?


----------



## Thosch (24. Januar 2012)

Moin@all.
Frage: Vor- und Nachteile der Serveredition von Ubuntu ? Nur der Wegfall der Desktopumgebung / grafische Benutzeroberfläche ? Leistungsvorteil ? Handhabung ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin@all.
> Frage: Vor- und Nachteile der Serveredition von Ubuntu ? Nur der Wegfall der Desktopumgebung / grafische Benutzeroberfläche ? Leistungsvorteil ? Handhabung ?


Vorteil: längere Unterstützung und alles wurde vorher in anderen Linux-Varianten ausgiebig in der Praxis getestet. 
Nachteil: Durch das lange Test nicht ganz topaktuell und kostenpflichtig.


----------



## RG Now66 (24. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachteil: Durch das lange Test nicht ganz topaktuell und kostenpflichtig.



Naja "Topaktuell "ist manchmal auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei...
Ist beim Ubuntu Server nicht nur der Support durch Canonical kostenplichtig?


----------



## Schmidde (24. Januar 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...netzwerkfreigabe-fuer-ordner-festplatten.html

Falls von euch auch mal jemand einen Blick reinwerfen will


----------



## bingo88 (24. Januar 2012)

Ubuntu Server ist vollständig kostenlos, nur professioneller Support kostet. Und die non-LTS-Versionen sind eigentlich auch recht aktuell (LTS ist halt für Unternehmen, die nicht alle 6-12 Monate ein neues System installieren wollen).


----------



## Thosch (24. Januar 2012)

THX4Tipps. Ich werd wohl i.Ri. 10.04 LTS gehen. Hab da in nem Forum auch eine Anleitung gefunden f.Inst.auf nem RAID die sogar ich evtl. verstehen könnte.  Schau mer mal ...


----------



## Amigafan (25. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Meine Serverdaten:
> 
> Thosch/Thosch_0815 Asus KGPE-D16 | 1x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (16/16) --.--- / --.--- / --.--- / (185W) Ubuntu 10.10




Deinen Serverdaten entnehme ich, dass Du auf dem Dual-Sockel-Board bis jetzt nur einen Opteron verbaut hast - bedeutet das also:

Auf einem - angenommenen - Quad-Sockel-Board kann man mit einem Opteron beginnen und es dann peu à peu über zwei und drei Opterons bis zum Maximum von vier Opterons ausbauen - ohne Probleme nach einer "Erweiterung" befürchten zu müssen (unter Linux natürlich )?


----------



## Thosch (25. Januar 2012)

Ja, hab bis jetzt nur 1 verbaut. 2 waren mir f.d.Mom zu fett. Kann mich also noch steigern. Und mit nem Quadboard ist das so ne Sache, das "Hochrüsten" sollte dann aber nicht all zu lange dauern, nich das man dann den 4.nicht mehr bekommt weil es keine mehr zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Thosch (25. Januar 2012)

Braucht man unbedingt den Linux-LVM für, bzw. bei der Part. ??


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

Bei Ubuntu? Nee, eigentlich nicht. Schlägt der halt als Standardeinstellung vor.


----------



## Thosch (25. Januar 2012)

Sooo ... abba nuu, Server läuft, inst. auf´m RAID  Habe mich eeeiiinige Std. durch Foren und Wiki´s gelesen und es doch noch geschafft das es läuft. Hat sich ne 7903 gezogen. (TFP v.ca. 5:30min, 13k PPD bei 5% und alles mit *172W !!*) Passt das so in etwa ? Läuft aber noch die Aktualisierung nebenbei. Zusätzl. hab ich nur "client-type" u. bigadv eingetragen. Oder sind andere Flags besser/effektiver ?

*Edit:*
Thosch/Thosch_0815 Asus KGPE-D16 | 1x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (16/16) --.--- / --.--- / --.--- / (165W) Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS

... jetzt passt es. Zusätzliche, ungenutzte HDD (weil kein Windows7 kommt) und DVD-LW abgestöpselt, Lüfter gedrosselt, bringen auch noch mal paar Watt weniger. 
*
Ich bitte um Eintrag. THX !*


----------



## sc59 (26. Januar 2012)

hallo an alle Server Monster WU Falter,
habe auf AMDZone.com  "The Kraken" gefunden gibt bei 2/4p Systemen noch mal ordentlich schub auf die TPF´s.
hier der link:
AMDZone.com • View topic - The Kraken: affinity wrapper for a3 and a5 FahCores
kleiner Auszug von der Beschreibung:
1. What does The Kraken do?

  The Kraken wraps around FahCore binaries and sets CPU affinity as soon
  as subsequent worker threads get created.



2. How is The Kraken useful?

  Linux scheduler(s) tend to make sub-optimal decisions as far as FahCores
  are concerned. Multinode NUMA machines are affected most; local worker
  thread's memory may get allocated (paged in) on one node but then same
  worker thread usually gets migrated to a processor on another node thus
  defeating the concept of local memory.

  The Kraken sets CPU affinity at earliest possible moment thus ensuring
  that worker threads always use local memory (same-node page-ins).

Gruß und gut Falt


----------



## Z28LET (26. Januar 2012)

Ja, von dem "Kraken" hab ich im EVGA und Hard Forum auch schon ein paar mal gelesen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Januar 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Ja, von dem "Kraken" hab ich im EVGA und Hard Forum auch schon ein paar mal gelesen.



Ist aber erst mit mehreren CPUs(4 Stück) wirksam.....


----------



## tomas2 (29. Januar 2012)

Ich frage mich, was für ein (Server-) Mainboard ich mir zulegen würde wenn ich einen Server baue (vielleicht). 
Was wäre zu empfehlen wenn ich neu kaufen müsste? Bumble hat ja das EVGA-SR2, welches mir rein optisch und gamertechnisch ja auch zusagen würde.
Wie sieht es bei den CPU's aus? Oder lieber auf das EVGA SR-X warten?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2012)

Das beste Preis/Leistung-Verhältnis beim Falten liegt momentan ganz klar bei den Opteron's. 

Wen du mit dem Ding auch gamen willst würde ich in Richtung EVGA SR-2 gehen > wen du warten kannst EVGA SR-X.


----------



## Thosch (30. Januar 2012)

Moin@all !
So, meine 1. (bigadv-)WU is durch, eine 6901 mit schlussendlich 63182 Pkt. Hat sich ne 6903 als nächste gezogen.
Was mir bei allem recht sauer aufstößt sind die insges. 5 Abstürze in der Zeit. Wie gesagt, faltstabil ist das nicht. Auf die Onboard-Gra kann ichs auch nicht schieben denn ich war nur 1x live dabei als er neu gestartet ist. Wenn sich das mit der GraKa nicht ändert versuch ichs mit Win7.Was mich wundert ist das nach der Anmeldung das Sys bei 100% liegt obwohl FaHControl noch nicht gestartet ist. Läuft der Client dann schon als Dienst ? Dann wäre es mir auch schon fast wieder egal, haupsache er faltet weiter nach nem Absturz ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2012)

@Thosch: Tut mir echt leid das du dich mit Abstürzen rumschlagen musst. 
Diese Abstürze dürfen nicht sein, irgend wann zerschiesst es dir ne BigBigWU.  Ich tippe auf faulen RAM-Riegel.

Unter Linux wird der V7 schon beim Linux-Start mitgeladen, sprich er läuft schon auf dem Login-Bildschirm.


----------



## Malkolm (30. Januar 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was für ein (Server-) Mainboard ich mir zulegen würde wenn ich einen Server baue (vielleicht).
> Was wäre zu empfehlen wenn ich neu kaufen müsste? Bumble hat ja das EVGA-SR2, welches mir rein optisch und gamertechnisch ja auch zusagen würde.
> Wie sieht es bei den CPU's aus? Oder lieber auf das EVGA SR-X warten?



Ich rate dir davon ab ein System zu bauen, das sowohl als Faltfarm als auch als Gaming-System herhalten soll. Das hat mehrere Gründe:
- Spiele skalieren vor allem mit dem Takt. Von CiV 5 mal abgesehen ist mir kein Spiel bekannt, dass von mehr als 4 Kernen wirklich profitiert. Daher fährt man mit einer mittelklassigen CPU (i5-2500K z.B.) spieletechnisch in jedem Fall besser als mit einer Server-CPU.
- F@H braucht reine Computing-Power. Von daher ist es zunächst egal, ob man einen 6 Kerner bei 3GHz betreibt oder einen 8 Kerner (+33%) bei 2,25GHz (-33%). Da innerhalb von F@H aber WUs existieren, die erst ab einer gewissen Kernanzahl (12 derzeit, bald 16) verfügbar sind, sollte man eher auf viele Kerne statt hohem Takt setzen.

->>> Spiele brauchen Takt, F@H eher Kerne

- Server-Architekturen lassen sich in der Regel nicht übertakten. Im Hinblick auf die eher geringen Taktraten der Server-CPUs mit vertretbarem P/L wird man aus Spieler-Sicht nicht sehr glücklich werden.
- Die große Ausnahme, und damit eine begehrtes Nieschenprodukt, war/ist das EVGA SR-2 für den Sockel 1366. Hier ist es möglich tatsächlich die Prozessoren zu übertakten. Trotzdem eignet sich auch dieses Board nur bedingt zum spielen, sofern du nicht gerade bereit bist richtig richtig tief in die Tasche zu greifen. Zwei CPUs, die übertaktet mit dem eben erwähnten i5-2500K mithalten können wäre z.B. der Xeon X5647 (4C/8T 2,93GHz Standardtakt -> sinnvoll übertaktbar auf ~3,4GHz).
Kostenpunkt: Board 500€ + 2xCPU je 700€

 ->>> SR-2 Gaming/Falt-Komplettsystem für >2000€ mit 8C/16T mit 3,4GHz. Zum Gamen viel zu teuer, zum Falten zu wenig Leistung fürs Geld

- Das SR-2 eignet sich aus Falter-Sicht vorallem dafür günstige Multi-Core CPUs einzusetzen und sie auf das Niveau eines wesentlich teureren Prozessors zu übertakten. Beispielsweise 2x Xeon E5645 (6C/12T 2,4GHz), je 500€, die auf das Niveau zweier Xeon X5660 (6C/12T 2,8GHz, jeweils 1200€(!)) übertaktet werden

->>> SR-2 Faltserver für ~1500€ mit 12C/24T mit ~2,8GHz (übertaktet). Zum Gamen gering geeignet (Leistung eines 3 Jahre alten C2Q), dafür aber sehr große Computing-Power.

Soviel zum Gaming/Falt Komplett System. Im Zweifel wird man wesentlich glücklicher damit sich eine Daddelmaschine zu bauen und zusätzlich einen Faltserver. Beides in einem ist viel viel zu teuer.


Jetzt zu den verschiedenen Architekturen G34 (AMD Opteron), LGA 1366 (Intel Westmere-EP bspw. mit oben erwähntem SR-2) und LGA 2011 (Intel Sandy-Bridge-EP, verfügbar ab März):
- Grundsätzlich hat(te) man die Wahl zwischen einem vergleichsweise günstigen Anschaffungspreis mit guter PPD/Watt Ausbeute (G34 mit alter Architektur) und einem höherpreisigen System mit noch viel besserer PPD/Watt Ausbeute (Intel Westmere).
- Dieses Grundschema wird durch einige Faktoren etwas durcheinander gewürfelt. Zum einem dem SR-2, welches zu einem geringeren Anschaffungspreis die Leistung eines wesentlich teureren Systems ermöglicht (siehe oben), viel wichtiger aber durch AMDs neue Interlagos CPUs, welche viele Kerne für wenig Geld bereitstellen (z.B. Opteron 6272 16Kerne mit 2,1GHz für 550€).
- Westmere-EP ohne die "Vergünstigung" eines SR-2 ist aus P/L Sicht keine Option mehr. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist ein G34 System sicherlich die vernünftigste Wahl, z.B. in Form eines ASUS KGPE-D16 (~400€) mit 2xOpteron 6272 ( je 550€)

->>> G34 Faltserver für 1500€ mit 32 Kernen mit 2,1GHz. Zum Spielen ungeeignet, Faltleistung ohne Ende.

- Zum LGA 2011 ist noch zu wenig bekannt, als das man da schon abschließend urteilen könnte. Vorallem das SR-X ist noch eine große Black-Box. So ist es um die Übertaktbarkeit, und damit dem Hauptvorteil, von SB-EP mit dem SR-X sehr still geworden in letzter Zeit. Möglichweise geht es garnicht, eventuell aber auch mit nahezu jedem Board, sofern es die verschiedenen BCLK-Straps unterstützt.
- Was man aber schon sagen kann ist, dass SB-EP die effizienteste Plattform bieten wird (PPD/Watt), dafür aber auch wieder ein riesiges Loch in den Geldbeutel reißen wird. Der günstigste 8Kerner/16T kostet ~1000€, der teuerste knapp 2000€. Aus P/L Sicht sind (sofern das SR-X liefert) wieder zwei günstige 6K/12T CPUs mit übertaktung interessant. Obs das aber geben wird...abwarten.


Hoffe ich konnte dir damit ein wenig helfen


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich rate dir davon ab ein System zu bauen...
> 
> ... Hoffe ich konnte dir damit ein wenig helfen



Das war eine ausgesprochen gute und sicherlich hilfreiche Antwort - ich kann mich dem absolut anschliessen

Ein (erklärender) Nachsatz meinerseits...
Hätte ich die Teile (SR2 und 2x Xeon 5540) nicht *für einen Drittel des Listenpreises* kaufen können hätte ich nicht diesen Server zusammengestellt


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin@all !
> So, meine 1. (bigadv-)WU is durch, eine 6901 mit schlussendlich 63182 Pkt. Hat sich ne 6903 als nächste gezogen.
> Was mir bei allem recht sauer aufstößt sind die insges. 5 Abstürze in der Zeit. Wie gesagt, faltstabil ist das nicht. Auf die Onboard-Gra kann ichs auch nicht schieben denn ich war nur 1x live dabei als er neu gestartet ist. Wenn sich das mit der GraKa nicht ändert versuch ichs mit Win7.Was mich wundert ist das nach der Anmeldung das Sys bei 100% liegt obwohl FaHControl noch nicht gestartet ist. Läuft der Client dann schon als Dienst ? Dann wäre es mir auch schon fast wieder egal, haupsache er faltet weiter nach nem Absturz ...



Ich würde mal die Speicher mit Memtest86+ und das System mit Prime95 unter Windows testen, denn 5 Abstürze ist etwas viel....da hat *A.Meier-PS3* schon recht.....und das bei einer "kleinen" 6901. Falten würde ich nur, wenn das System stabil läuft....evtl. andere Speicher mal probieren.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal die Speicher mit Memtest86+ und das System mit Prime95 unter Windows testen, denn 5 Abstürze ist etwas viel....da hat *A.Meier-PS3* schon recht.....und das bei einer "kleinen" 6901. Falten würde ich nur, wenn das System stabil läuft....evtl. andere Speicher mal probieren.....


Sofern es wirklich an den RAM-Riegel liegt, einen enfernen und testen ob es jetzt stabil läuft > so findest du irgendwan den defekten.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2012)

Ich freue mich mitteilen zu können, dass mein Server nun eine 6903 faltet ; Falt-Ende (auf Holz klopf*) in gut 2 Tagen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich freue mich mitteilen zu können, dass mein Server nun eine 6903 faltet ; Falt-Ende (auf Holz klopf*) in gut 2 Tagen


Mit oder ohne OC? 

Nachtrag:
Meine P6903 sollte in etwa 7h fertig werden, wird ~295'000Punkte geben > bin gespannt auf den Punktevergleich.


----------



## Thosch (31. Januar 2012)

n`Abend o. Moin.
Bei mir werkelt auch ne 6903, bei 24%, in 3,13d fertig, mit est.Cr.: 233617, TPF: 59:45min.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2012)

@Thosch: 59:45min ist doch ganz passabel für einen Opteron > ich komme zwar auf eine TPF ~40min aber bei mir falten auch zwei Xeons gleichzeitig. 

Was ich allerdings ganz interessant finde, ist die Tatsache das P6903 nicht gleich P6903 ist > von der TPF her bis zu einer Minute Unterschied pro Frame.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne OC?



(Noch) ohne OC ... noch


----------



## Thosch (31. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings ganz interessant finde, ist die Tatsache das P6903 nicht gleich P6903 ist > von der TPF her bis zu einer Minute Unterschied pro Frame.


 
Na bei mir werkelt ja auch nur 1 Opteron mit 16 Kernen. Wenns auf der ersten Seite eingetragen wird/ist sieht man mein Sys. Falte aber immer noch ohne eingeb.GraKa (liegt schon hier, wird aber est nach der 6903 verbaut) und "nur" mit -bigadv-, nicht -bigbeta-. Werde evtl. mal auf normale umstellen, mals sehen wie das läuft. TPF ist auf 01:02min gestiegen, und ein Ende ist leider noch nicht in Sicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2012)

@Thosch: Guckst du hier > 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Thosch: 59:45min ist doch ganz passabel für *einen* Opteron


Die eine Minute Zeitunterschied war bzw. ist auf ausschliesslich auf meinen Server bezogen > Zwei aufeinander folgende P6903 und die zweite war die, die über die gesamte WU rund eine Minute pro Frame schneller war.


----------



## Thosch (31. Januar 2012)

Aaaaasooo ...   Aber meine TPF steigt leider weiter und die Points die hinten dabei raus kommen sollen werden weniger. AAAAber ich kann mich extreeeeem steigern ... wenn ich ka.. äähh will !


----------



## tomas2 (31. Januar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich rate dir davon ab ein System zu bauen, ....


 
Hallo Malkolm, ich danke dir herzlich für diese fundierte Antwort. Diese Antwort ist wohl die bisher ausführlichste, welche ich bis jetzt in diesem Forum erhalten durfte.
Alle meine Fragen konnten damit beantwortet werden. Ich bin mit dir einig, dass es keinen grossen Sinn macht, einen Gaming- und Faltrechner in einem zu bauen.

Momentan schrecke ich aber noch vor einem Server zurück, da ich nicht genau abschätzen kann, was dies für eine Lärmemission bedeuten würde. Bezüglich Hitze habe ich auch so meine Bedenken.
Wenn ich das Wort Server höre, dann denke ich automatisch an klimatisierte Serverräume mit vielen Racks drin und einen Höllenlärm. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?
Muss ein Server heutzutage heulende Lüfter haben? Kann man das mit gescheiten Kühlern / Lüftern optimieren? Wird bei klassischen Servern lediglich keinen Wert auf Geräuschminimierung gelegt, da diese sowieso in abgelegenen Räumen sind?


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Momentan schrecke ich aber noch vor einem Server zurück, da ich nicht genau abschätzen kann, was dies für eine Lärmemission bedeuten würde. Bezüglich Hitze habe ich auch so meine Bedenken.
> Wenn ich das Wort Server höre, dann denke ich automatisch an klimatisierte Serverräume mit vielen Racks drin und einen Höllenlärm. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?
> Muss ein Server heutzutage heulende Lüfter haben? Kann man das mit gescheiten Kühlern / Lüftern optimieren? Wird bei klassischen Servern lediglich keinen Wert auf Geräuschminimierung gelegt, da diese sowieso in abgelegenen Räumen sind?


 
Lärm ist kein Problem....mein Server steht in meinem Wohn-/und Schlafzimmer, nicht zu hören....sysProfile: ID: 161879 - picar81_4711.  Und mein 980X ebenfalls, ist mit einem Corsair H80 Wasserkühler, der wartungsfrei ist, ausgestattet......ist auch fast nicht zu hören.....man muss halt mehr Wert auf die Kühlung legen......wie Du schon sagst, bei Servern ist die Läutstärke eigentlich egal, da sie in abgelegenen Räumen(Ländern) stehen....


----------



## tomas2 (31. Januar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Lärm ist kein Problem....mein Server steht in meinem Wohn-/und Schlafzimmer, nicht zu hören....sysProfile: ID: 161879 - picar81_4711. Und mein 980X ebenfalls, ist mit einem Corsair H80 Wasserkühler, der wartungsfrei ist, ausgestattet......ist auch fast nicht zu hören.....man muss halt mehr Wert auf die Kühlung legen......wie Du schon sagst, bei Servern ist die Läutstärke eigentlich egal, da sie in abgelegenen Räumen(Ländern) stehen....



Das wäre bei mir eben auch der Fall. Der würde im kleinen Büro unter dem Tisch stehen. Wie ich es schon mal in einem anderen Kontext gesagt habe, meine bessere Hälfte muss es für ein Möbelstück oder Musikbox oder so halten. 
Sonst käme ich eh in Erklärungsnot, weshalb wir das Ding brauchen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Das wäre bei mir eben auch der Fall. Der würde im kleinen Büro unter dem Tisch stehen. Wie ich es schon mal in einem anderen Kontext gesagt habe, meine bessere Hälfte muss es für ein Möbelstück oder Musikbox oder so halten.
> Sonst käme ich eh in Erklärungsnot, weshalb wir das Ding brauchen.



Ja, ist bei mir auch so!  Wenn meine Freundin bei mir schläft, dann darf ja da auch nichts summen oder so.........sonst ist die ganze romantische Atmosphäre weg.....


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2012)

.. und wie picar81_4711 schon geschrieben hat - WaKü macht leise


----------



## Thosch (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe keine WaKü verbaut und das Teil ist trotzdem leise. Kommt immer auf die Komponenten an dann klappts auch mit den Lärmemmisionen.


----------



## Malkolm (1. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem Lärm ist so eine Sache. Wenn du deinen Server selber zusammenbaust und dir auch alle Komponenten passend aussuchst kannst du einenflüsterleisen Faltknecht bekommen. Greifst du auf fertige Server zurück, z.B. von Dell etc., sieht es schon anders aus, da diese in der Regel nicht auf niedirge Geräuschemission optimiert sind.

Grundsätzlich muss das Kühlsystem 70-150 Watt Wärmeleistung pro CPU abführen können, je nach verbauten CPU-Typs und eventueller Übertaktung. Die beliebten Interlagos Opterons haben bspw. eine TDP von 115W, die kommenden SB-E eine TDP von bis zu 150W.
Betrachtet man daneben mal die Leistungsaufnahme einer aktuellen High-End GPU (GTX 580 bis zu 300W) ist das vergleichsweise wenig.

Das Problem an Multi-Sockel-Systemen ist in erster Linie das geringe Platzangebot. Je nach Aufteilung und Anordnung der Speicherbänke kann es schon mal schwer sein zwei große Turmkühler auf die CPUs zu pflanzen, was grundsätzlich die günstigste Möglichkeit wäre das System leise zu kühlen.
Zusätzlich wird dafür natürlich auch ein entsprechendes Gehäuse benötigt. Gängige Server-Boards mit zwei Sockeln gibt es im SSI-EEB Format, was E-ATX entspricht, das Gehäuse muss also in der Lage sein solche großen Boards aufzunehmen und dazu genug Freiraum bieten für die Turmkühler. An diesem Punkt fällt dann meist der schnucklige kleine Wohnzimmer-Beistellrechner flach 

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre eine (Custom-)Wasserkühlung. Diese ist in der Nähe der CPUs extrem platzsparend, benötigt aber eben an anderer Stelle Raum für den AGB (zur Not im 5 1/4" Einbauschacht), die Pumpe (im/unter dem Festplattenkäfig) und den/die Radiatoren mit einer empfohlenen Minimumfläche von 3x120mmx120mm (z.B. im Deckel oder der Front). In Sachen Geräuchemission ist diese Lösung den Turmkühlern, je nach Radiatorfläche, weit überlegen, bis hin zur Nichtwahrnehmbarkeit.

Die Zwischenlösung mit Kompaktkühlern (HX0 etc.) ist nicht empfehlenswert. Diese sind zwar wirklich kompakt und kühlen ausreichend, aber nicht ausreichend leise.

Weitere Geräuschemittenten die man vorher einplanen sollte: Netzteil (hohe Effizienz bedeutet auch meist geringe Lärmbelastung), Festplatten (langsamme HDD oder gleich eine kleine SSD, 40GB sind bspw. vollkommen ausreichend für einen Faltknecht und auch nicht übermäßig teuer) und Gehäuselüfter (ich setze immernoch lieber auf 120/140er statt 180ern oder gar 200er, letztere beiden bekommt man nicht vernünftig leise geregelt).


----------



## mihapiha (1. Februar 2012)

Unglaublich wie sich die Server in diesem Team durchgesetzt haben. Die PPD von diesem Team sind ja wirklich brachial angestiegen. 
Ich finde es schön. Als ich meinen dual-Socket Rechner kaufte, hatte diese noch fast keiner. Vergleichswerte waren daher nicht so leicht zu finden. Jetzt sieht es so aus als wären die dual-Socket Server, die Investition schlechthin für 24/7 Falter. Ein Freund von mir hat sich auch einen Quad-Socket bestellt. Tyan MB mit 4x Opteron 6174 CPUs. Wenn er das Ding zum Laufen bekommt melde ich hier was so ein Monster an PPD bekommen kann.


----------



## davidof2001 (1. Februar 2012)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Wie ist denn sein Faltname?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2012)

@mihapiha

1) Der Freund wird dann damit für unser Team falten... odeeer?? 
2) Sei bloss vorsichtig - der Faltvirus schlägt bei dir schon wieder etwas an; nicht dass du noch einen Rückfall erleidest


----------



## Z28LET (1. Februar 2012)

Schätze mal es ist der Teamleader des anderen Teams gemeint, oder? ^^


----------



## tomas2 (1. Februar 2012)

Ja genau! Das ist es doch. Dual Socket ist Kindergeburtstag .
Es lebe der Quad Socket Server!!!!!


----------



## Thosch (1. Februar 2012)

... man kanns auch übertreiben, aber warum nicht gleich ne ganze Serverfarm ... oder man läßt sich nen Supercomputer bauen oder nimmt einen der vor zig Jahren mal schnell war, solche stehen bestimmt nur rum und keiner schaut die an ...   da fiele mir das Wort "Maßhaltigkeit" ein ...


----------



## acer86 (1. Februar 2012)

Ok wir bleiben auf den Boden, wir bestelln Quad sockel Systeme mit 4X diesen CPU: 36- und 16-Kern-Prozessoren von Tilera verfügbar [Hardware-News des Tages] - cpu, server

144kerne macht das dan pro cpu 36kerne mit 1,5ghz und nur 25Watt Stromverbrauch


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Februar 2012)

dann lieber sowas heise online | Server packt 256 Xeon-Kerne in 10 Höheneinheiten


----------



## tomas2 (1. Februar 2012)

Jetzt doch noch etwas durchaus Realistisches: Link
Das Quad Socket Mainboard Tyan S8812.

Damit soll mit einer 6903 WU 247k PPD möglich sein.
Wohlgemerkt mit den 1'200 Euro teuren 6174 Opterons.

1'200 Euro x 4 + 800 Euro (Mainboard) + 400 Euro Zugemüse (Case, Kühler, PSU, HDD, RAM)  = *6'000 EURO*.

Ok, als ich den Beitrag begonnen habe klang es noch vernünftiger....


----------



## Thosch (1. Februar 2012)

Warum müssen es die 61er sein, nimm die 62er, der 6272 z.Bsp., kostet einer "nur" um die 500€ und hat 16 Kerne à 2,1GHz (-6282SE mit 2,6GHz f. ca.95x€) ...  Und schon rutschen die Kosten. 
Mir sowieso unverständlich warum die 61er Reihe soooo viel teurer ist ...


----------



## mihapiha (1. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @mihapiha
> 
> 1) Der Freund wird dann damit für unser Team falten... odeeer??
> 2) Sei bloss vorsichtig - der Faltvirus schlägt bei dir schon wieder etwas an; nicht dass du noch einen Rückfall erleidest


 
1. Mein Freund faltet für ein anderes Team, aber ich lasse euch seine Ergebnisse wissen. 
2. Faltvirus hilft nicht. Ich kann es mir einfach nicht mehr leisten


----------



## Z28LET (1. Februar 2012)

Die 45 nm Fertigung ist vielleicht teurer und daher können die nicht billiger werden.

Oder, die alten Opterons sind in manchen Anwendungen schneller als die neuen und daher müssen die Neuen so billig angeboten werden. 
Die 12Kern Magnys sind wohl etwa gleich schnell in F@H wie die 16 Kerner und verbrauchen weniger.....


----------



## Muschkote (2. Februar 2012)

> Die 12Kern Magnys sind wohl etwa gleich schnell in F@H wie die 16 Kerner und verbrauchen weniger.....


 
Ich meine: Die 12Kern Magnys sind *trotz weniger Takt schneller* in F@H wie die 16 Kerner und verbrauchen weniger.....


----------



## Z28LET (2. Februar 2012)

Oder das. 
Hatte das nur mal am Rande gelesen.


----------



## Wolvie (2. Februar 2012)

@Bumble: Wann kann man den von dir die ersten PPD und Verbrauchswerte erwarten?


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> @Bumble: Wann kann man den von dir die ersten PPD und Verbrauchswerte erwarten?


 
Gute Frage - bin selber schon ganz wuschig  - und waaaarte ....
Der Server steht in Castle Bumblestein; ich hoffe, dass alles gut geht....

Eigentlich erwarte ich den Punkte-Update soon ™

Zum Verbrauch - letzte Anzeige war 280W

*UPDATE: *

Die erste BIG_BIG ist angekommen - ca. 240'000 Punkte 
genaue Zahl dann wenn ich das log einsehen kann


----------



## Muschkote (2. Februar 2012)

Alles gut Bumblebee, hast abgeliefert. 

Das dürfte hier gleich Schlag auf Schlag gehen, meine WU sollte beim nächsten Update auftauchen.


----------



## acer86 (2. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *UPDATE: *
> 
> Die erste BIG_BIG ist angekommen - ca. 240'000 Punkte
> genaue Zahl dann wenn ich das log einsehen kann



Gratulation zur ersten BIG BIG WU

Fällt jetzt eigentlich einer von dein Anderen Rechner weg oder kommt er zu der ganzen Hardwareansammlung in Castel Bumblestein noch dazu?


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Fällt jetzt eigentlich einer von dein Anderen Rechner weg oder kommt er zu der ganzen Hardwareansammlung in Castel Bumblestein noch dazu?



Es könnte schon zu einer "Gesundschrumpfung" kommen
Ich habe in der letzten Zeit wirklich alles was ich hatte zum Falten verwendet; eben auch Teile die in der Ausbeute nicht so prickelnd sind
So denke ich zum Beispiel, dass der Q6600 und der Q6700 nun in Rente gehen - mal sehen wie ich das zusammenpfriemel


----------



## Thosch (2. Februar 2012)

Wird ja langsam mal Zeit die Liste der Serverfalter mal zu ergänzen ... sind ja mittlerw. einige dazugekommen, inkl. ich. 
Meine 6903 wird morgen gg. Mittag fertig, mal sehen was da noch rum kommt.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2012)

Joa, hattest du die Werte schonmal hier (in halbwegs kompletter Form) gepostet ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Februar 2012)

@nfsgame: Für die Liste: Da ich mihapihas Server gekauft habe, kannst Du die Werte übernehmen von Mihapiha, nur einfach auf meinen Namen ändern.....danke


----------



## Thosch (3. Februar 2012)

Moin, Mahlzeit, wie auch immer ...
Weiß jemand ob der Opteron vom hauseigenen (Windows-)Übertacktungstool unterstützt wird ?

Edit: Ja habe ich, hier nochmal:
Thosch/Thosch_0815 Asus KGPE-D16 | 1x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (16/16) --.--- / --.--- / --.--- / (165W) Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS 
Wenn meine 6903 fertig gewurschtelt ist dann trage ich die Pkt.noch ein.


----------



## Abductee (3. Februar 2012)

was ist das hauseigene windows übertaktungstool?


----------



## Thosch (3. Februar 2012)

Ist das "AMD OverDrive".
Zu meinen Abstürzen bei der 79er-WU, hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht nachverfolgt weil ich bei der 6903er bisher noch *keinen* hatte.  Habe aber nochmal das gleiche Päarchen von RAM-Riegeln daliegen, für den 2. Opteron, wenn er dann kommt. Mal sehen. Erstmal kommt nach der WU die GraKa rein, ist ja unmöglich mit halben Bildschirminhalt, kein Fenster ist komplett zu sehen.


----------



## Malkolm (3. Februar 2012)

Schaut mal was es heute gibt:
ASUS KGPE-D16/IKVM

Muss ein Wink des Schicksals sein


----------



## Abductee (3. Februar 2012)

laut amd unterstützt das overdrive programm nur die boards mit einem dieser chipsets:


AMD 790FX
AMD 790GX
AMD 790X
AMD 785G
AMD 780G
AMD 770
 AMD OverDrive


----------



## Thosch (3. Februar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Schaut mal was es heute gibt:
> ASUS KGPE-D16/IKVM
> 
> Muss ein Wink des Schicksals sein


 
Booaarr ... das is jetzt "unschön", für mich ... auch wenns wie in meinem Fall "nur" 27€ sind ... Aber ... los, los, looooos ... bestellen und Server zusammenbasteln !! 

Meine nächste WU ist eine 6098 ... ??


----------



## Schmidde (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hab aktuell eine 690*4*, scheint ein noch dickerer Fisch zu sein als die 6903er 


Nachtrag:
  TPF 48:18min, fast 130k PPD und in 3 Tagen und 7h knapp über 430k Punkte 


Achja und dann auch mal noch die Daten meines Knechts
Schmidde Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) ----/----/130.000 380W Ubuntu 11.1


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell eine 690*4*, scheint ein noch dickerer Fisch zu sein als die 6903er



@Schmidde: Funktioniert es mit V6 jetzt besser?


----------



## Thosch (3. Februar 2012)

Soo ... gerade ist die 6903er WU rüber "geflogen" und hat mir 221173 Points bescheinigt. Die 6098 soll mir um die 14k bringen, wird sich sicher noch nach unten korrigieren. TPF von 04:44min und fertig in ca.6,25h, im Moment bei 20% fertig. Kann ich im Nachhinein noch die PPD´s für die 6903 irgendwo finden ??

Auf jedenfall: Es läuft ...  Platz 15 ... wir kommen !


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Kann ich im Nachhinein noch die PPD´s für die 6903 irgendwo finden ??



Ich speichere meinen Punktestand in einer TXT datei ab, wenn ich dann ein Paket abgebe, kann ich zur nächsten vollen Stunde vergleichen, wieviel das Paket gebracht hat.....


----------



## Thosch (3. Februar 2012)

Das bedarf für mich einer Erklärung deinerseits bitte.  Wie, was, wann, warum, wieso, mit was, ... etc. ... Danke. 

Für den 1. Post mit errechneten PPD´s:

Thosch/Thosch_0815 Asus KGPE-D16 | 1x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (16/16) --.--- / 56.000 / --.--- / (165W) Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS 

äähhmm ... hab das jetzt bei *BIGADV* eingetragen weil ich das Flag so gesetzt habe. Oder ist die 6903 schon eine *BIGADV16*  also "-bigbeta"  ??


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Februar 2012)

Ich meine die gesamte Punkteausbeute eines Paketes und nicht die PPD......hab ich vielleicht etwas schlecht formuliert.....meinst du auch das?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> äähhmm ... hab das jetzt bei *BIGADV* eingetragen weil ich das Flag so gesetzt habe. Oder ist die 6903 schon eine *BIGADV16* also "-bigbeta" ??


Jep, ist ne BigBigWU bzw. -bigbeta.


----------



## Thosch (3. Februar 2012)

Wie gesagt hab nur "bigadv" gesetzt und Packet auf "big", nix "BIGBETA".  
Die gesamte Punktzahl für die abgeschlossene WU sehe ich ja im Log wenn sie übertragen wurde. Aber in der Auflistung im 1. Post werden ja die PPD´s gewünscht.  
Die 6098 arbeitet übrigens mit dem a3 ...


----------



## Schmidde (3. Februar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> @Schmidde: Funktioniert es mit V6 jetzt besser?


 
Meinem Empfinden nach ja. 
Die Überwachung über HFM.NET ist auch weitaus bequemer als über Teamviewer immer die Log.txt zu öffnen


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2012)

So, hier nun der offizielle Eintrag...

Bumblebee EVGA SR2 | 2x Intel Xeon E5540 @ 2,53GHz (8/16) 32.000/-----/68.200 280WUbuntu 10.10


----------



## Thosch (4. Februar 2012)

Was für´n Hoppser ... 2 Plätze vor, und der nächste winkt schon ... Und was für eine Liste und sie wächst immer weiter ...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2012)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass jemand nach Bildern vom Server gefragt hatte

Ich werf sie hier mal rein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkolm (5. Februar 2012)

Oh sind das Raystorms?
Die sehen ja tatsächlich so schick aus wie auf den Produktbildern 
Da bekommt man fast Lust den "ollen" Kryos zu ersetzen...


----------



## Wolvie (5. Februar 2012)

Überragendes Kabel-"Managment" 
Was für RAM verwendest du den? Die Heatspreader kommen mir bekannt vor... aber ich komme nicht drauf...


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass jemand nach Bildern vom Server gefragt hatte
> 
> Ich werf sie hier mal rein...
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=516976"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=516978"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=516977"/>



Omg, da sieht ja mein ax 750 viel besser aus 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aba du hast 2 cpus  :O


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Überragendes Kabel-"Managment"
> Was für RAM verwendest du den? Die Heatspreader kommen mir bekannt vor... aber ich komme nicht drauf...


 
Teamgroup?


----------



## Thosch (5. Februar 2012)

Na wenn alle hier PICs rein setzen ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zugegebenermaßen nicht ganz soooo aufgeräumt. Die "quer-fliegenden" Leitungen sind Temp-Sensoren (6 Stk).

Kann mir jemand bestädigen ob nach einem Neustart (Ubuntu) der Client schon arbeitet oder erst *nach* der Anmeldung ??


----------



## Z28LET (5. Februar 2012)

Kannm man auf den SR-2 eigendlich die NF200 Chips deaktivieren um etwas Strom zu sparen?
Verbraucht ja eh schon genug, das Board.... 

Ah, der Halbseitige Opteron!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Na wenn alle hier PICs rein setzen ...
> Kann mir jemand bestädigen ob nach einem Neustart (Ubuntu) der Client schon arbeitet oder erst *nach* der Anmeldung ??


Der Client faltet schon *ohne* Anmeldung. 

Was ich allerdings nicht weiss, ist ob er auch die fertige WUs verschickt und sich eine Neue holt ohne sich anzumelden.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Kannm man auf den SR-2 eigendlich die NF200 Chips deaktivieren um etwas Strom zu sparen?
> Verbraucht ja eh schon genug, das Board....


 
Die Funktion - falls vorhanden - habe ich bisher nicht entdeckt
Ausserdem, meine persönliche Meinung, 280 Watt Spitzenverbrauch wenn 2 Xeon's voll mallochen empfinde ich nicht als "hohen Verbrauch"


----------



## Z28LET (6. Februar 2012)

Alles relativ! 

Ja, der 1366 Chipsatz, egal ob als Server oder X58 Variante verbraucht ja nicht so wenig Strom. Und die NF200 Brückenchips für die ganzen benötigten Lanes der PCIe Steckplätze ziehen auch noch mal ordentlich. 
Wenn man die nicht nutzt, wäre es doch schön diese zu deaktivieren. Zumindest mache ich das bei Funktionen, welche ich nicht brauche.

Aber ok, hast meine Frage ja beantwortet, danke schön!


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bestädigen ob nach einem Neustart (Ubuntu) der Client schon arbeitet oder erst *nach* der Anmeldung ??


 
Es empfiehlt sich, Ubuntu beim Start immer automatisch anzumelden - vereinfacht vieles . . .


----------



## Thosch (8. Februar 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Kannm man auf den SR-2 eigendlich die NF200 Chips deaktivieren um etwas Strom zu sparen?
> Verbraucht ja eh schon genug, das Board....
> ...


Beim ASUS KGPE-D16 kann man die PCI-E-Lanes die nicht benutzt werden abschalten. 
Ich weiß das dir das nicht weiter hilft, wollte es nur mal irgendwo "abgelegt" haben, sonst platzt mir am Ende der Schädel von soviel unnützem Wissen.  
Hab das mitlerw. auf autom.Anmeldung gestellt ... aaaber letztens hatte ich den Anmeldebildschirm wieder da ...


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Beim ASUS KGPE-D16 kann man die PCI-E-Lanes die nicht benutzt werden abschalten.



Das kann man beim SR2 auch - bzw. ungenutze Slot's werden per Jumper deaktiviert


----------



## Wolvie (8. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das kann man beim SR2 auch - bzw. ungenutze Slot's werden per Jumper deaktiviert


Schon getestet, ob der Verbrauch dadurch sinkt? Würde mich interessieren, weil sich das ja auch im "normalen" Dekstop-Bereich niederschlägen dürfte.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Schon getestet, ob der Verbrauch dadurch sinkt? Würde mich interessieren, weil sich das ja auch im "normalen" Dekstop-Bereich niederschlägen dürfte.



Nein, weil es für mich nicht relevant ist
Natürlich, alle PCI-E-Slot's ausser dem ersten *sind* deaktiviert - da ich sie ja nicht brauche
Aber ob der Verbrauch steigen würde wenn ich sie aktiviere weiss ich nicht

Der Server soll falten und viele Punkte bringen - dafür hab ich ihn gekauft und das tut er 24/7
Und ich riskiere nicht eine *BIG_BIG* zu unterbrechen um sowas zu testen


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und ich riskiere nicht eine *BIG_BIG* zu unterbrechen um sowas zu testen


 
Trau dich


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. Februar 2012)

Ob man mit einem Sockel C32-Board (z.B. Tyan Tiger K8W oder ASUS KCMA-D8 ) 
ASUS KCMA-D8, AMD SR5670 (dual Sockel-C32, dual PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) (90-MSVD91-G0UAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
und 2 Opteron 4280 (8 x 2,8 GHz) was reissen kann 
AMD Opteron 4280, 8x 2.80GHz, Sockel-C32, boxed (OS4280WLU8KGUWOF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Oder ist da das P/L-Verhältnis nicht OK?


----------



## Thosch (10. Februar 2012)

Also, ohne deine Links (aus Zeitgründen) gesehen zu haben, zum Vergleich: bei alle mit dem KGPE-Board musste mit Sys-Kosten von um die 1500€ rechnen.


----------



## Malkolm (10. Februar 2012)

Die C32 Architektur ist der G34 eigentlich recht ähnlich (z.B. gleicher Chipsatz), ist allerdings eben nur für die "kleinen" Server-CPUs (maximal 2x monolithic-die) gedacht, im Gegensatz zu den "großen" des G34 (bis zu 4x multi-die).

Am besten vergleichen kann man das am ehesten mit der Intel-"Taktik", die ihre Midrange-Desktop-CPUs auch als Server-CPUs bzw. Workstation-CPUs anbieten (teilweise mit identischem Funktionsumfang, manchmal aber auch ohne Grafikeinheit oder erweitertem Befehlssatz). Aktueller Vertreter sind hier die Sockel 1155er Xeons.

Grundsätzlich spricht nichts gegen die C32-Architektur. Sie rechnet genauso effizient wie der große Bruder und ist vom Preissegment vergleichbar. Die Unterstützung mit neuen CPUs wird aller voraussicht nach ebenso gewährleistet sein wie beim G34. Bei AMD ist davon auszugehen, dass AM3(+), C32 und G34 wieder mehr oder weniger in einem Rutsch vom nächsten Sockel abgelöst werden. Zumindest die nächste CPU-Generation setzt derzeitigen Infos nach aber noch auf die derzeitige Architektur, sodass davon auszugehe ist, dass auch 43xx er und 63xx noch auf C32/G34 passen werden.

Der Nachteil ist allerdings, dass sich C32-Systeme zum Falten nur wirklich in der maximalen Ausbaustufe lohnen (derzeit also 2x 8-Bulldozer-Kerne). Sofern Piledriver weiterhin auf max. 4 Module a 2 Integer-Kerne setzt wird man mit einem C32 System also nie mehr als 16 Kerne beheimaten können. Um dennoch genügend Rechenpower zu haben um die ganz großen WUs berechnen zu können (bei denen derzeit selbst 32-Kern G34-Systeme ins Schwitzen geraten, siehe RuKa) muss man also zwangsläufig auf hohen Takt bei maximaler Kernanzahl setzen, was wiederum die P/L nach unten zieht.

Mit dem geposteten System für ~800€ (nur Board + CPU) wird man derzeit wohl noch glücklich werden. Dank des höheren Takts im Vergleich zu den 16Kern-CPUs der 6200er Reihe wird man wohl derzeit alle verfügbaren WUs innerhalb der Deadline berechnen können. Es ist aber davon auszugehen, dass "demnächst" auch noch größere WUs angeboten werden (evtl. dann mit 20 oder 24 Core Limit), womit dann ein C32 System nicht mehr klarkommt.

G34-Systeme haben dagegen den Luxus weitaus mehr Potential noch oben zu haben. Für ~1000€ bekommt man ein Dual-Socket-Board und eine 16-Kern CPU. Das reicht derzeit ebenfalls aus um die Server-WUs zu beackern, wenn auch etwas langsammer als mit obigem C32-System (niedrigerer Takt). Dazu hat man aber die Möglichkeit für 500€ eine zweite CPU dazuzubauen und schwups ist man bestens gerüstet für alles, was man so in den nächsten 12-18 Monaten (oder noch länger) von Stanford zugeworfen bekommt.


Mein Fazit: Zum jetzigen Stand hat ein voll ausgebautes C32 System sogar das bessere P/L. Auf lange Sicht wird sich das aber (in Puncto F@H) wohl zum G34 System hin verschieben.


----------



## acer86 (10. Februar 2012)

Gute Nachrichten für alle die demnächst planen ein server auf AMD basis zu bauen, die 6272er cpu´s werden durch 6276er abgelöst die zwar das selbe kosten aber auch 200mhz höher takten pro kern und einige neue Modelle kommen auch noch dazu spitzen modell wird der 6287SE mit 2.8Ghz und turbo bis 3,2Ghz auf allen Modulen  

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-Erweiterung-der-Opteron-6200-Reihe/CPU/News/


----------



## Muschkote (10. Februar 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:
			
		

> Ob man mit einem Sockel C32-Board (z.B. Tyan Tiger K8W oder ASUS KCMA-D8 )
> ASUS KCMA-D8, AMD SR5670 (dual Sockel-C32, dual PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) (90-MSVD91-G0UAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> und 2 Opteron 4280 (8 x 2,8 GHz) was reissen kann
> AMD Opteron 4280, 8x 2.80GHz, Sockel-C32, boxed (OS4280WLU8KGUWOF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


 
Siehe:



			
				Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Fazit: Zum jetzigen Stand hat ein voll ausgebautes C32 System sogar das bessere P/L. Auf lange Sicht wird sich das aber (in Puncto F@H) wohl zum C34 System hin verschieben.


 
Das sehe ich ganz genau so, momentan etwas günstiger und mit 2x Opteron C32 schneller als 1x Opteron *G34 *(vorausgesetzt C32 taktet höher) aber auf längere Sicht könnte das kippen.


----------



## Thosch (11. Februar 2012)

Einige der "neuen" 62xxer sind schon im Preisvergleich gelistet aber nicht zum selben Preis.


----------



## Thosch (14. Februar 2012)

Muss ich beim v7 in der Config. mit meinem "halben" Server eigendl. auf "Uniprocessor" oder auf "SMP" stellen ??


----------



## Schmidde (14. Februar 2012)

Ich denke doch SMP?!
Der uniprozessor läuft doch nur auf einem Kern afaik?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Muss ich beim v7 in der Config. mit meinem "halben" Server eigendl. auf "Uniprocessor" oder auf "SMP" stellen ??



Definitiv SMP
Wie Schmidde (richtig) geschrieben hat - Uniprozessor ist 1 Kern


----------



## Thosch (15. Februar 2012)

Moin. Also ists ja doch richtig bei mir. War jetzt nur mal zum Abgleich. Hatte das nach Einrichtung bei mir gesehen das das auf "Uni" stand und umgestellt.  THX.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2012)

Ich möchte nur kurz vermelden...

 *Ich habs getan* 
.. wollte aber erst damit rausrücken wenn es auch positiv verläuft 

Also meine beiden Xeon's auf dem SR2 laufen stabil auf 19x165 = 3135 MHz, brauchen 1.294 V und werden 55-60° "heiss"

Eine 8101 ist durchgekaut; eine zweite 8101 (mit den neuen Basepoints) ist unterwegs
Danach (umgestellt von -bigbeta auf -bigadv) sollten wieder "anständige" BIG_BIG's kommen

Bei den 8101ern brachte das OC ca. 1 Minute besseres TPF - also immer noch jenseits vom Bonus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2012)

@Bumblebee: Du hast aus deinen beiden E5540 beinahe zwei X5560 gemacht.


----------



## acer86 (15. Februar 2012)

@Bumble   

kannst du einen höheren Multi auswählen bei den EVGA? ,   kan mich erinnern das bei den Desktop Versionen man den Turbo multi 20 auswählen konnte auch bei nicht XTREM cpu´s 

z.b. den höchst möglichen Turbo Multi dan kannst du mit der BLCK Frequenz runter gehen, was in der Regel auch eine niedrigere Vcore Spannung zulässt. und Sparsamer wäre es auch noch


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> @Bumble
> 
> kannst du einen höheren Multi auswählen bei den EVGA? , kan mich erinnern das bei den Desktop Versionen man den Turbo multi 20 auswählen konnte auch bei nicht XTREM cpu´s



Also bisher ist mir das (noch) nicht gelungen - ich bleib aber dran


----------



## acer86 (16. Februar 2012)

Die Alternative zum EVGA SR-X kommt von Asus mit 2X LGA2011 und vollem OC Umfang im Bios !!

Asus Z9PE-D8-WS: Dual-Sockel-Mainboard mit Overclocking-Möglichkeiten - TweakPC.de


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Die Alternative zum EVGA SR-X kommt von Asus mit 2X LGA2011 und vollem OC Umfang im Bios !!
> 
> Asus Z9PE-D8-WS: Dual-Sockel-Mainboard mit Overclocking-Möglichkeiten - TweakPC.de



... ein echtes Schätzchen ...


----------



## Malkolm (16. Februar 2012)

uiuiui, das klingt wirklich gut, wobei es natülich stark von den kommenden xeons abhängt, wie weit das mit OC möglich ist.

Wird Zeit für die nächste Steuerrückzahlung *liebäugel*


----------



## Amigafan (17. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Die Alternative zum EVGA SR-X kommt von Asus mit 2X LGA2011 und vollem OC Umfang im Bios !!
> 
> Asus Z9PE-D8-WS: Dual-Sockel-Mainboard mit Overclocking-Möglichkeiten - TweakPC.de


 

Schönes MB  - doch bevor an so etwas gedacht werden kann, muss erst mal die vorhandene Hardware ausgereizt werden 
Tja - das Leben ist hart . . .


----------



## Eifelaner (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn das meine größten Sorgen wären...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2012)

Mein Server und ich scheinen momentan vom Pech verfolgt zu sein :
Aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen hat sich die TPF der momentan gefaltenen P6903 verdoppelt > statt ~40:30min sind es ~80:30min! 

Hab schon mehrmals den Server neugestartet mit dem Effekt, dass die TPF für einen einzigen Frame wieder auf 40min ist und sich nachher gleich wieder auf 80min verdoppelt.
In der Systemüberwachung ist nichts auffälliges zu endecken.

Die einzigen Änderungen an Ubuntu waren die regulären Updates.

Jemand ne schlaue Idee?


----------



## mattinator (17. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die einzigen Änderungen an Ubuntu waren die regulären Updates.


 
War ein neuer Kernel dabei ? Einfach mal den vorigen Kernel booten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2012)

Woran erkenn ich das?


----------



## Schmidde (17. Februar 2012)

Folding Forum • View topic - Merged problems with projects 6903/6904

Hier ab Seite zwei wird auch über das Thema diskutiert, laut dem letzten Post sollten die 6903er die Probleme machen eigentlich raus genommen worden sein.
Meine letzte war ja auch so eine  Hatte eine TPF von gut 1 1/2h


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2012)

Hab das ganze mal kurz durchgelesen: Hört sich ganz danach an, als hab ich noch eine der letzten "BadWU's" (P6903 Run 6, Clone 0, Gen 72) erwischt. 

Zwei mal BigBig-WUs mit nur Basispunkten > na toll.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab das ganze mal kurz durchgelesen: Hört sich ganz danach an, als hab ich noch eine der letzten "BadWU's" (P6903 Run 6, Clone 0, Gen 72) erwischt.
> 
> Zwei mal BigBig-WUs mit nur Basispunkten > na toll.



Du hast mein Mitgefühl . . .
Wie viele "Steps" hat die 6903? Mehr als 250.000?


----------



## mattinator (18. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Woran erkenn ich das?


 
Unter /var/log sollten die Update-Protokolle zu finden sein, musst mal schauen. Mit dpkg -l kannst Du die installierten Pakete anzeigen lassen, die kernels z.B. 
	
	



```
dpkg -l | grep kernel
```
 (s.a. Debian Package Manager). Außerdem sollte das System beim booten die verfügbaren Kernels anzeigen. I.d.R. wird beim Update wenigstens der vorherige Kernel behalten, also einfach den Boot mit einer beliebigen Taste unterbrechen und mit den Cursor-Tasten den älteren Kernel auswählen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Du hast mein Mitgefühl . . .
> Wie viele "Steps" hat die 6903? Mehr als 250.000?


 500'000 Steps


@mattinator: Ich warte mal ab was der Server sich als nächstes holt und wie er sich da verhält.

Das mit dem Kernel mach ich sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 500'000 Steps
> 
> 
> @mattinator: Ich warte mal ab was der Server sich als nächstes holt und wie er sich da verhält.
> ...




Damit hast Du definitiv eine "kaputte" WU  - die 6903 hat nur 250.000 Steps!
Das dürfte dann auch die lange "Faltzeit" erklären - also kein Problem eines neuen Kernels . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Damit hast Du definitiv eine "kaputte" WU  - die 6903 hat nur 250.000 Steps!
> Das dürfte dann auch die lange "Faltzeit" erklären - also kein Problem eines neuen Kernels . . .


Was der grösste Mist an der defekten P6903 ist, das man sie im V7 leider nicht so ohne weiteres löschen kann. 

Noch ca. 20h dann ist sie durch.


@mattinator: Hab nachgeschaut, soweit ich es beurteilen kann, ist kein Kernel-Update geschen.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Februar 2012)

@*A.Meier-PS3*

Das Löschen geht mit der Hilfe der Konsole - dazu must Du aber erst einmal die WU pausieren oder abbrechen und den Client schliessen.

Mit der Hilfe des Befehls mv (=move) kannst Du dann die kompletten Daten der WU (im Verzeichnis var/lib/FAHClient/work/00) löschen, indem Du folgendes in der Konsole eingibst: (ohne " ")

"sudo mv /var/lib/FAHClient/work/00 Müll" (Ubuntu mit deutscher "Bedienoberfläche") und anschliessend alle anderen Dateien aus dem Work-Ordner auf dieselbe Art und Weise löscht - bis auf die Datei client.db . . .  Diese Datei kann verbleiben . . . 

Nach einem Neustart (Rechnerneustart nicht nötig) holt sich der Client dann eine "neue" WU . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2012)

@Amigafan: Danke für die Anleitung , aber ich werd die WU zu Ende falten lassen > in der Hoffnung das es wenigsten die Basispunkte gibt, sonst waren halt die letzten 5/6 Tage für ganz für die Katz.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Amigafan: Danke für die Anleitung , aber ich werd die WU zu Ende falten lassen > in der Hoffnung das es wenigsten die Basispunkte gibt, sonst waren halt die letzten 5/6 Tage für ganz für die Katz.



Danke *A.Meier-PS3* - das ist die richtige Einstellung


----------



## Wolvie (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo ihr Serverfalter, 
ich hab da mal ne Frage...
Ihr werdet ja vorzugsweise Linux nutzen - wahrscheinlich entweder 11 oder 10.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, mit welchem Linux die Performance (TPF, PPD) "besser" ist?


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Serverfalter,
> ich hab da mal ne Frage...
> Ihr werdet ja vorzugsweise Linux nutzen - wahrscheinlich entweder 11 oder 10.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, mit welchem Linux die Performance (TPF, PPD) "besser" ist?


 
Gebrauche 10.10 und habe keine Ahnung ob das das Beste für diesen Zweck ist - aber geht gut

Und dann noch ...

.... Nachdem ja noch die Frage offen ist inwiefern das OC der Xeon’s auf dem SR2 das Faltresultat einer *BIG_BIG* beeinflusst will ich das hier nun beantworten
Ich habe die momentan laufende 6903 über mehr als 60% beobachtet und komme zu folgendem Schluss (verglichen mit einer 6903 ohne OC)

BumblebeeEVGA SR2 *ohne OC* | 2x Intel Xeon E5540 @ 2,527GHz (8/16) 32.000/-----/68.200280WUbuntu 10.10
BumblebeeEVGA SR2 *mit OC...* | 2x Intel Xeon E5540 @ 3,135GHz (8/16) --------/-----/94.300380WUbuntu 10.10
Da liegt also ganz schön was drin....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Serverfalter,
> ich hab da mal ne Frage...
> Ihr werdet ja vorzugsweise Linux nutzen - wahrscheinlich entweder 11 oder 10.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, mit welchem Linux die Performance (TPF, PPD) "besser" ist?


Ich weiß nicht wie stark der Faltunterschied zwischen Bumbelbee's SR-2 und meinem Dell-Mainboard, aber als seine Xeons noch nicht übertaktet waren, waren sie in 10 + 11 fast gleich schnell.


----------



## Amigafan (19. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Danke *A.Meier-PS3* - das ist die richtige Einstellung



Ich hoffe nur, dass das Ergebnis für Stanford "nutzbar" ist - das weiß nämlich keiner von uns . . .


----------



## Abductee (19. Februar 2012)

ich würd momentan das 10.04 LTS nehmen
im april soll eine neue LTS-version kommen Ubuntu 12.04 LTS angekündigt | Software | News | ZDNet.de


----------



## Malkolm (19. Februar 2012)

Mein Tipp: Debian (aktuellste Version) oder gar Scientific-Linux (eine Distribution ursprünglich vom CERN). Beide performen minimal besser als das standard-Ubuntu (~1-2%, bzw. 2-3%). 5% oder gar mehr Zusatzschub bekommst man mit einem selbst auf das eigene System abgestimmten Kernel und nur den allernötigsten Programmen.


----------



## Amigafan (19. Februar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Debian (aktuellste Version) oder gar Scientific-Linux (eine Distribution ursprünglich vom CERN). Beide performen minimal besser als das standard-Ubuntu (~1-2%, bzw. 2-3%). 5% oder gar mehr Zusatzschub bekommst man mit einem selbst auf das eigene System abgestimmten Kernel und nur den allernötigsten Programmen.



Das "kleine" Problem besteht lediglich darin, die Installation ohne große Hilfestellung zu bewerkstelligen - oder gar in der Aufgabe, einen Kernel für die "eigenen Ansprüche" zu kompilieren . . . 
Das dürfte die Meisten überfordern . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2012)

Die P6903 gab keine Punkte, aber hätte ja sein können > war ja schliesslich nicht mein eignes bzw. des Servers Verschulden das die WU schlecht war. 

Wie heisst es so schön: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die P6903 gab keine Punkte, aber hätte ja sein können > war ja schliesslich nicht mein eignes bzw. des Servers Verschulden das die WU schlecht war.
> 
> Wie heisst es so schön: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



Also mehr als 5 Tage umsonst - aber leider nicht kostenlos - gerechnet - Stanford "sei Dank"  

Nennt man das dann "userfreundliches" Verhalten? 
Da hat sich meine Befürchtung leider bewahrheitet . . . 

Das kann dann aber im Umkehrschluß nur heissen:
Sobald eine WU"ungewöhnliches Verhalten" wie doppelte Rechenzeit oder ähnliches aufweist - sofort löschen, denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch, dass man den Computer für "nichts und wieder nichts" falten läst . . .  
Dafür ist mir dann der Strom zu teuer . . .


----------



## Thosch (20. Februar 2012)

Was bedeutet eigendl. im Log die Einträge: "hh:mm.ss  *server connection id=*x* on 0.0.0.0 : 36330 from*  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"  ??  Und die Ziffer nach "id=" zählt auch nach oben ...  Könnte das eine *´*Perf.-Bremse*`* sein ??


----------



## Schmidde (20. Februar 2012)

Das sind doch die Verbindungen mit der du dich über "telnet localhost 36330" mit deinem (warscheinlich V7?) Client "vebindest".


----------



## Thosch (21. Februar 2012)

Vom Port her sollte es so sein... aber warum klappert der die "id="´s ab ???


----------



## Amigafan (21. Februar 2012)

Mal eine Frage an alle big-WU-Falter:

Eine 6903 hat zum Upload eine Größe von etwa 212,15MiB (222.460.534 Byte)
Wie lange dauert bei Euch der Upload?


----------



## Schmidde (21. Februar 2012)

Ca. 15 min bei (m)einer 32.000er Leitung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2012)

Ebenfalls ~15min bei (m)einer 25.000/1.000-Leitung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2012)

Ditto - zwischen 10 und 15 Minuten


----------



## Amigafan (21. Februar 2012)

*@ Schmidde und A.Meier-PS3*

Danke für Eure schnelle Antwort

Dann kann ich beim Upload jetzt "mithalten" - trotz Verbindung über Mobilfunk  
Vorher:  ~ 85 Min. . .  (UMTS)
Nach Hardwareupdate : ~ 17:30 Min (HSUPA) 

Edit:

Danke auch Dir, Bumblebee

Dein "Ergebnis" bleibt für mich noch in weiter Ferne . . .


----------



## Thosch (22. Februar 2012)

@Schmidde und picar81_4711: Was habt ihr für Flags gesetzt ?? Interessiert mich jetzt mal. Vllt. lohnt es sich für mich auch was umzustellen ... 
Oder soll die Leistung auf dem 11.1-er beruhen ?


----------



## Schmidde (22. Februar 2012)

Also Flags hab ich -verbosity 9 -forceasm -smp 32 -bigadv


----------



## Thosch (22. Februar 2012)

Ääähhmm im v7 ?

Hab gerade gesehen das sich vor ca. 2h sich der Server neu gestartet hatte und er deswegen die Verbindung zum Inet verloren hat. Nach nem Neustart hat er nicht nur eine schon  "wartende" WU verworfen und einen neue geladen, sondern die fertige ist aus der Liste wo sie mit "send" drinnen stand verschwunden. Ist von der fertigen noch irgend wo was da was ich noch rübersenden kann ??
Ich  aufs Brett und klopfe   ab ...


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ääähhmm im v7 ?
> 
> Hab gerade gesehen das sich vor ca. 2h sich der Server neu gestartet hatte und er deswegen die Verbindung zum Inet verloren hat. Nach nem Neustart hat er nicht nur eine schon "wartende" WU verworfen und einen neue geladen, sondern die fertige ist aus der Liste wo sie mit "send" drinnen stand verschwunden. Ist von der fertigen noch irgend wo was da was ich noch rübersenden kann ??
> Ich  aufs Brett und klopfe  ab ...



Ja neee - darf nicht wahr sein... 

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sie aus "send" verschwunden ist weil sie gesendet wurde
Mag Wunschdenken sein, aber ich würd es dir gönnen


----------



## Thosch (22. Februar 2012)

Neee ... das eben nicht, stand bei 2,80% ... und noch mehr    .

Sooooo ... Update:
Hab jetzt noch mal die LOGs durchgeforstet und so einiges herausgelesen:
Letzte vollst.WU war eine 6903 (7,21,24), dafür gabs die letzte größere Punkteschwämme bei mir (200k+).
Dann gabs ne 6901 (3,4,18), Unstable Maschine bei 42% (TPF lag bei 28min), das fertig gefaltete wurde gesendet.
Danach kam ne 6904 (1,13,68) Unstable Kiste bei 2% (TPF unbekannt).
Also die größte Einbuße war die 6901er mit den 42% ... freut sich ein anderer vllt. der die nochmals bekommt zum fertig rechnen.


----------



## Amigafan (22. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Neee ... das eben nicht, stand bei 2,80% ... und noch mehr    .
> 
> Sooooo ... Update:
> Hab jetzt noch mal die LOGs durchgeforstet und so einiges herausgelesen:
> ...



Da kann ich Dich beruhigen - niemand wird Deine "angerechnete/angefaltete" Wu bekommen, sondern immer eine, die "am Anfang" startet . . .


----------



## Thosch (25. Februar 2012)

Und schon wieder hats ne WU gekillt wg. Unstable Kiste ...  ... und mal wieder bei 36% ...


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Und schon wieder hats ne WU gekillt wg. Unstable Kiste ...  ... und mal wieder bei 36% ...



Erstmal ein heftiges *tut mir leid - Bro - das ist natürlich maximal *
*

*Also ich verstehe das richtig - ne weitere *BIG_BIG* ist tot - gefaltet auf dem 

Thosch/Thosch_0815 Asus KGPE-D16 | 1x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (16/16) --.--- /--.--- / 56.000 (165W) Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS 

Das war eine 6903 oder was für eine WU??
An der Übertaktung kann es ja wohl nicht liegen - wie warm wird der Opteron eigentlich?? 
Zuwenig Strom geht auch nicht - bei dem Verbrauch

Bleibt - so unwahrscheinlich es klingt fast nur noch Software - was läuft da alles nebenher? (wenn überhaupt)
Hast du ev. eine Festplatte über um da UBUNTU 10.10 drauf zu mechanisieren und nachzuprüfen??

Sonst fällt mir echt auch grad nix ein...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2012)

@Thosch: Mag jetzt zwar etwas hart klingen, aber wäre es nicht besser, wen du bist du das Stabilitätsproblem in den Griff bekommen hast, normale SMP-WU faltest würdest?
Der Schaden würde sich dann wenigstens in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Thosch (25. Februar 2012)

Jo, auf dem Server ist der WU-Killer los ... war die 6903 (11, 2, 74), und gezogen hat er sich die 6903 (0, 27, 13) Komisch ist immer wenn er eine Wu zwischendurch ganz ohne irgendw, Macken und Zickereien durchkaut ...  sogar manche ohne einen einzigen Neustart. Und alle mit ner TPF von um die 1h:04min.
Wenn die WU fertig wird werde ich das "client-type" -> "bigadv" raus nehmen. Sollte ich sonst noch was anstelle davon ran-, reinsetzen ? max-packet vllt. auf normal ...  Bei "slots" steht er ja auch auf "SMP" und nicht auf "Uniproz." obwohl er ja nur 1 CPU "ist". Den RAM könnte ich noch komplett wechseln, habe noch ein gleiches Päarchen da ... 
Die 10.10-er hab ich nicht drauf bekommen, hing wohl mit dem RAID zusammen. Hab desw. die 10.04.3 genommen. Ne andere HDD hätte ich derweilen noch ... Mit was lese ich die Temp unter Linux aus ?

@A.Meier: Besser kleine als gar keine Brötchen backen !


----------



## Schmidde (25. Februar 2012)

Das du bei deiner CPU mit SMP faltest ist schon richtig. Tut man mit einem 2600k schließlich auch, und der "hat" auch nur einen Prozessor 
Der Uniprozessor faltet nur auf *einem Kern*, was ja bei deinem Opteron mit 16 Kernen ziemlich sinnfrei währe 

Ich würde auch mal den Ram wecheln. Evtl. sogar mal auf EEC Ram setzen, schließlich haben Picar und ich welchen verbaut und bis jetzt keine Probleme.

Temperatur kann ich bei mir in der Konsole mit "sensors" auslesen, kann aber auch nicht wirklich sagen ob die angezeigten Werte stimmen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2012)

Bei mir sind auch ECC-RAM drinn.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2012)

.. bei mir stinknormales (Non-ECC-)Ram
Aber auch dein *KGPE-D16* verträgt Non-ECC

==> hing wohl mit dem RAID zusammen <==

Du hast einen Raid drauf??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2012)

Bei meinem Server ist ein RAID-1 drauf.


----------



## Thosch (26. Februar 2012)

Moin@all.
Mein Ubuntu läuft von RAID 0, hab ne Weile gebraucht bis es funzte das ich das 10.04.03 LTS drauf inst. konnte. Frag mich nicht wie ich das hinbekommen habe ...  es geht halt. Hab das alles aus meinem Speicher gelöscht. 
Gestern hab ichs mal live miterlebt wenn die Kiste den Abgang macht. Als wenn jemand den Strom abschaltet, geht einfach aus, startet neu und gut is ...  Ansonsten hängt er sich ab und an mal auf, da geht keine Maus mehr, kein Menü, nur der Desktop ist zu sehen. Ist aber selten. Das sehe ich dann meist schon an der Watt-Anzeige, wenn die um die 160 steht und der CPU-Lüfter läuft gleichmäßig leise (die anderen Gehäuselüfter hört man nicht), dann ist mir schon alles klar.
Suche jetzt erst mal nach "lm-sensors" ... 

Anderes Thema: Habt ihr irwelche Schutz-SW auf den Servern laufen ? Virenscanner ? FWs ? Wenn ja welche ?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Habt ihr irwelche Schutz-SW auf den Servern laufen ? Virenscanner ? FWs ? Wenn ja welche ?



Mein Server hat eine Festplatte auf der UBUNTU 10.10 läuft
Keine zweite Festplatte / Raid / was auch immer und keine "Fremd"-Software


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Februar 2012)

Wenn der Server nur zum falten ist, dann würde ich auch nur eine platte empfehlen, das spart strom. Und Raid 0 hat auf einem Server nix zu suchen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2012)

xsensor zum auslesen der Temperatur.
Teamviewer
Samba für Netzwerkzugriff > So kann ich von anderem Gerät auf die Log zugreifen ohne extra an der Server zu müssen.

Mir wurde erklärt, solange ich mit dem Server nur falte ist der Vierenscanner überflüssig, folglich ist auch keiner drauf.


----------



## ernei (26. Februar 2012)

Hi,



			
				A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wurde erklärt, solange ich mit dem Server nur falte ist der Vierenscanner überflüssig, folglich ist auch keiner drauf.



So ein Rechner ist ein leichtes Opfer und wird gern als Bot oder Spamschleuder benutzt. Und das kostet mehr Faltleistung als ein Virenschutz. Also ein kostenfreier Virenscanner (wie z.B. avira) und vielleicht Threatfire sollten das Minimum sein.


----------



## Wolvie (26. Februar 2012)

ernei schrieb:


> Hi,
> So ein Rechner ist ein leichtes Opfer und wird gern als Bot oder Spamschleuder benutzt. Und das kostet mehr Faltleistung als ein Virenschutz. Also ein kostenfreier Virenscanner (wie z.B. avira) und vielleicht Threatfire sollten das Minimum sein.


 Wenn die Faltleistung abfallen würde, würde man das normal merken - man kennt ja seine HW und weiß, was sie normalerweise leistet. 
Aber ich kann aus eigener Erfahrugn sagen, das ich eg auf all meinen Faltern die kostenlose Antivir Version habe, und sich im Vergleich zu vorher (ohne Antivir) der Performance nicht verschelchtet hat.


----------



## Thosch (26. Februar 2012)

Update: Lm-sensors funzt net weil MB nicht unterstützt wird. Xsensors ist ein leeres Fenster wenn ichs größer ziehe ...    gdesklets startet anscheinend und dann is nix weiter zu sehen oder zu finden ... 
Muss ich den Vorrednern zustimmen, ein Rechner der am Netz hängt ist pot.Opfer also eine Absicherung wert. Gibts Antivir für Linux ?

Warum kein RAID ? Meine beiden "Plättchen" haben beim Strat zusammen 8-10W, wohlgemerkt beim Start. Danach liegen die bei unter 4 Watt. Aber eine einzelne wäre mir zu wenig GBs, deswegen 2 Stk.


----------



## Abductee (26. Februar 2012)

seit ihr der meinung das gilt nur für falten unter windows?
oder sollte man unter linux auch einen virenschutz verwenden.


----------



## ernei (26. Februar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> seit ihr der meinung das gilt nur für falten unter windows?
> oder sollte man unter linux auch einen virenschutz verwenden.



Schau dir mal in der Update Historie an, wieviele Sicherheitsupdates dein BS gezogen hat.
Definitiv auch Linux !


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (26. Februar 2012)

Also Linux-mäßig ist antiviren-software bis jetzt afaik unnötig. Firewall kann sinnvoll sein, aber i.d.r wird da eh alles vom Router abgefangen. Ansonsten kann noch solche Standart-Späße wie shh-root zugriff verbieten und unnötige Dienste abschalten noch machen, aber eigentlich fährt man mit Linux doch sehr sicher. Sicherheitskonzepte


----------



## mattinator (26. Februar 2012)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Also Linux-mäßig ist antiviren-software bis jetzt afaik unnötig.


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen, habe beruflich schon seit inzwischen zig Jahren Linux-Server bei unseren Kunden installiert. Bisher war noch keiner von einem Virus befallen oder Ausgangspunkt für deren Verteilung. Solange der Server nicht public im Internet steht, ist das Risiko praktisch Null.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Warum kein RAID ? Meine beiden "Plättchen" haben beim Strat zusammen 8-10W, wohlgemerkt beim Start. Danach liegen die bei unter 4 Watt. Aber eine einzelne wäre mir zu wenig GBs, deswegen 2 Stk.


 
Sind also keine 10.000 U/Min Server Platten? Raid generell ist natürlich toll, aber mir wäre ein Raid 0 zu riskant (wenn eine der beiden Platten ausfällt ist alles im Ars**). Dann lieber Raid 1, dann kann eine der beiden ausfallen und der Server läuft weiter. (Lesezugriffe werden dennoch beschleunigt)

FaH benötigt keine schnellen platten...


----------



## Thosch (26. Februar 2012)

Wie gesagt, mir war eine einzelne Platte zu klein und 2 aber auch recht preiswert (zu der damaligen HDD-Hochpreiszeit). Stromsparend sind die auch noch, was soll´s, da hab ich beide genommen. So unbedingt nur zum Falten wollte ich den dann doch nicht betreiben. Hatte eigendl. noch vor gehabt Win7 Prof. drauf zu setzen, liegt aber im Mom auf Eis. Und was verliere ich bei RAID 0 denn schon wenn was ausfällt. Zur Zeit gehen mir mehr WUs durch andere Sachen flöten als Plattenausfälle. 

Btw: Wie kann man eine Datei mit Rootrechten editieren?


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Btw: Wie kann man eine Datei mit Rootrechten editieren?



In der Konsole mit:
*sudo gedit* "filename" (Editieren mit Texteditor gedit, analog mit jedem anderen Editor)

Um sich die ganze Tipparbeit der Pfadangabe zu erleichtern, einfach das zu editierende File in das Konsolenfenster ziehen.
Automatisch wird der komplette Pfad in die Eingabezeile eingetragen und muss dann nur noch mit "sudo gedit" ergänzt werden. 
Aber: Immer die Anführungszeichen entfernen . . .


----------



## Thosch (27. Februar 2012)

THX schon mal. Bin noch abs.Newbee in Linux. Werd ich ausprob. wenn ich mit der Maloooche ferdsch bin. Hoffe doch das ich gdesklet dann zum Laufen bekomme und endl. Temps bei mir auslesen/anschauen kann.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> THX schon mal. Bin noch abs.Newbee in Linux. Werd ich ausprob. wenn ich mit der Maloooche ferdsch bin. Hoffe doch das ich gdesklet dann zum Laufen bekomme und endl. Temps bei mir auslesen/anschauen kann.



Du hast aber schon nach der Installation von lm-sensors in der Konsole "sudo sensors-detect" eingegeben, um die Suche nach Temperatursensoren zu starten?
Und das Ergebnis der Suche eingetragen bzw gesichert?


----------



## Thosch (27. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon nach der Installation von lm-sensors in der Konsole "sudo sensors-detect" eingegeben, um die Suche nach Temperatursensoren zu starten?


Ja, und notiert hab ich mir die Daten auch irgendwo.



Amigafan schrieb:


> Und das Ergebnis der Suche eingetragen bzw gesichert?


    ... nöö, das is mir neu, bzw. hab ich so nicht erlesen können.   Hast du ne Quelle wo ich das finden kann ? Oder ne Kurzanleitung für mich ...   ???

Ach ... im Übrigen hat sich meine 6903 (0,27,13) mit unstable Kiste verflüchtigt ...         ...    
Diesmal hab ich ganze *58%* geschafft ... es geht auf-/vorwärts !!  
Aber ohne Temps noch keine Diagnose möglich. Ob's daran liegt ?


----------



## Amigafan (28. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... nöö, das is mir neu, bzw. hab ich so nicht erlesen können.   Hast du ne Quelle wo ich das finden kann ? Oder ne Kurzanleitung für mich ...   ???



Versuch es mal bitte hiermit: Lm sensors

Dort ist die genaue Vorgehensweise (mit Eigaben in die Konsole) erläutert . . .


----------



## Thosch (28. Februar 2012)

THX4Help. Funzt aber bei mir nicht weil er die Module nicht lädt/laden kann. _Nuvoton W83667HG-B Super IO Sensors_ und _ipmisensors_ fehlen. Hab mir das erste von der entspr. Seite schon geladen. Nur haperts wieder mit der Inst. ...  und beim 2. weiß ich nicht was ich nehmen soll ... 
Ich brauch ne Linux-Fibel !!  Def. !!


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne Linux-Fibel !!  Def. !!


 
Da gibts gratis Linux Bücher (auch Ubuntu):
Galileo Computing - <openbook> - Bücher online lesen und herunterladen


----------



## Thosch (29. Februar 2012)

Durststrecke scheint zu Ende zu sein, heute gibts wieder Punkte. Nicht so viele wie die anderen Male aber immerhin was ... Und die 6901 (15, 3, 78; TPF v.um d. 28min) lief ohne irgend ein Rumgezicke ... ich versteh die Welt nich mehr ... oder waren/sind die anderen WUs einfach nur Ka..e ??


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2012)

Welche Größe besitzt eine fertig gerechnete und komprimierte 6904er-WU beim Versenden?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2012)

amigafan schrieb:


> welche größe besitzt eine fertig gerechnete und komprimierte 6904er-wu beim versenden?


212,03mb


----------



## Thosch (4. März 2012)

meinerseits  @Amigafan

Sagen wir alle zur 6. 6903 (9,15,31) Tschüss ...  byebye ... auf das wir uns nicht wieder treffen ... leck mich am A...llerwertesten ... 

Kann da wer was draus lesen/erkennen ausser unstable Kiste ??
_...
05:14:21:Unit 00:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
05:50:40:Unit 00:mdrun returned 255
05:50:40:Unit 00:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=250000
05:50:40:Unit 00:Work fraction=112.4884 steps=250000.
05:50:44:Unit 00:logfile size=85153 infoLength=85153 edr=25 trr=1
05:50:44:Unit 00:logfile size: 85153 info=85153 bed=25 hdr=1
05:50:44:Unit 00:- Writing 85691 bytes of core data to disk...
05:50:44:Unit 00: Done: 85179 -> 11892 (compressed to 13.9 percent)
05:50:44:Unit 00:  ... Done.
06:34:44:Unit 00:
06:34:44:Unit 00:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
06:34:44:FahCore, running Unit 00, returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
06:34:44:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:6903 run:9 clone:15 gen:31 core:0xa5 unit:0x0000002d52be746d4de929374483bcbc
06:34:44:Unit 00: Uploading 12.11KiB to 130.237.232.237
06:34:44:Connecting to 130.237.232.237:8080
06:34:44:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
06:34:45:Unit 00: Upload complete
06:34:45:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
06:34:45:Cleaning up Unit 00_

THX4Erleuchtung oder nen Ansatz für die Fehlersuche !  

Edit: Nicht nur das das Falten nicht mehr so richtig will, nein jetzt hat sich auch noch die Farbe des Fensterhintergrundes verstellt. Habe über Tastatur-/Mausswitch beide Rechner angeschlossen. Durch eine Eingabe das für den anderen PC gedacht war hat sich jetzt die Farbe auf dunkles Gelb verstellt und ich bekomms auch über die Einstellungen nicht hin, ob ich am Dreieck einstelle oder weiter rechts die Zahlen entspr. eintrage (alles auf 255 für weiß) für die Fenter-/bzw. Hintergrundfarbe ...


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 212,03mb



Danke Dir  - also etwas kleiner als eine 6903er. Dann macht die Uploadzeit keine Probs  

*@Thosch*

Ich kann Dir nur allgemeine Tipps geben:
1. Kontrolliere bitte mal den richtigen Sitz des Prozessorkühlers - vielleicht ist er durch unterschiedliche Anzugsdrehmomente der Schrauben leicht verkantet.
2. Wechsel bitte den Speicher aus und probiere verschiedene Speicherslots - am besten ECC-Ram
3. Wechsel mal das Netzteil - vielleicht ist eine Spannung desselben instabil und führt zum Absturz bzw Instabilität
4. Installiere das Betriebssystem neu - wenn möglich ohne Raid, denn auch das Raid kann - bei nicht vollständiger/richtiger Installation "Unregelmäßigkeiten" verursachen
5. Betreibe den Rechner an eigener Maus/Tastatur - auch wenn es gute Switches gibt (ich benutze einen), kann das zu Problemen führen.
6. Jetzt wird es teuer: Wechsel den Prozessor/das Mobo aus
7. Jetzt bin auch ich mit meinem Latein am Ende . . . 
8. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Thosch (4. März 2012)

THX4Ansätze.

zu1: pass,
zu2: pass + Die Slots sind doch vorgegeben wie bei entspr. Modulanzahl wo welche hinkommen sollen.
zu3: negativ, im Mom keine Möglichkeit,
zu4: 
zu5: ich denke mal das das eher nicht der Grund ist, denn die Verwürfe passieren ja nicht wenn ich damit arbeite sondern überwiegend wenn ich nicht dran bin,
zu6: absolut negativ 
zu7: Willkommen im Club
zu8: ebenso ... 

Ääähhhmmm ... wegen des Currys als überwiegende Farbe ... der Quark ist schon beim Hochfahren, also auch bei der Bootanzeige da ... na da mach sich mal einer nen Reim drauf ...


----------



## Wolvie (4. März 2012)

Läuft dein Sys eigentlich mit OC?
Instabilität, Abstürtze usw kommen oft daher... ist, denke ich, aber auch keine neue Weißheit
Oder hast duch dein Sys schon mal komplett neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## Thosch (4. März 2012)

Nöö, nix mit OC möglich, ist ja nen Serverboard (KGPE-D16). Schön wärs ... is abba nisch.
Zum Curry: hab Fehlerquelle gefunden, ein sich nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß in der Buchse befindlicher VGA-Stecker. 
Hab jetzt einen der beiden RAM-Riegel ausgetauscht. Hab ja derer 4 da, mit der Auswechselmethode sollte ich, wenn es an einem RAM-Riegel liegt, diesen finden und das/den/die ausschliessen, bzw. eliminieren können.
CPU-Temps kann ich immer noch nicht auslesen, hab ich noch keine Lösung gefunden warum da nix bei mir kommt, ob nochn Paket fehlt, muss ich die Tage schauen wenn ich Zeit finde. Ein Sensor des Frontpanels welchen ich zw. die Lamellen geschoben habe zeigt mir schwankend um die 59°C an.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2012)

@Thosch: Wen ich mich richtig errinnere hast du Opteron 6272 verbaut, laut AMD darf die maximale Temp. 55-69°C betragen (weiss der Geier wieso ne Temperatur-Spanne und nicht einfach max. 69°C ). > AMD Processors for Servers and Workstations: AMD Opteron

Du misst ja bereits in den Kühlrippen drinn 59°C und im Opteron wird es sicher nochmal ein Stück wärmer sein (10° mehr würd mich nicht wundern) > Könnte also sehr gut sein das deinem Opteron schlicht wegs zu warm wird.


----------



## Thosch (4. März 2012)

Mmhhmm ... wie gesagt im Mom kann ich die Temp mir noch nicht anzeigen lassen. Der Sensor liegt wohl, wenn ich richtig geschaut habe an einer Heatpipe an, also nicht so lose in den Lamellen. Werde mich wohl aber trotzdem durchringen morgen den Kühler runter zu machen und nachdem ich das WL-Pad abgekratzt habe WL-Paste drauf machen. Hab wie gesagt jetzt auch noch den RAM getauscht ... mal sehen was etwas bringt.
Wenn ich nur die Temps auslesen lassen könnte ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur die Temps auslesen lassen könnte ...



Unter Windows mit Coretemp kein Problem......müsstest dir halt die Mühe machen, ein Image von deinem Linux zu machen und dann einfach mal Windows raufspielen.....


----------



## Malkolm (4. März 2012)

Du hast ein WL-*PAD* am CPU Kühler? 
Mach da wirklich mal lieber Paste dazwischen. Selbst zwischen der schlechtesten Paste und dem besten Pad liegen mehrere Grad Unterschied.


----------



## mattinator (4. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur die Temps auslesen lassen könnte ...


 Habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread verfolgt, welche Hardware hast Du ? Schon mal Richtung lm-sensors gesucht (HOW TO: Install and configure lm-sensors - Ubuntu Forums) ?


----------



## acer86 (4. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Nöö, nix mit OC möglich, ist ja nen Serverboard (KGPE-D16). Schön wärs ... is abba nisch.
> Zum Curry: hab Fehlerquelle gefunden, ein sich nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß in der Buchse befindlicher VGA-Stecker.
> Hab jetzt einen der beiden RAM-Riegel ausgetauscht. Hab ja derer 4 da, mit der Auswechselmethode sollte ich, wenn es an einem RAM-Riegel liegt, diesen finden und das/den/die ausschliessen, bzw. eliminieren können.
> CPU-Temps kann ich immer noch nicht auslesen, hab ich noch keine Lösung gefunden warum da nix bei mir kommt, ob nochn Paket fehlt, muss ich die Tage schauen wenn ich Zeit finde. Ein Sensor des Frontpanels welchen ich zw. die Lamellen geschoben habe zeigt mir schwankend um die 59°C an.


 
Wen der Temp Sensor stimmt dan sollte deine WLP bzw dein Pad funzen den wen der kühler schon 59C°!!!! 

was hast du für ein Kühler auf den 6272er?

wen der schon 59C° am kühler hat sind das bestimmt schon 65-70C° kern temp je nach WLP und auslese Fehlern des Sensor´s


----------



## Thosch (4. März 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Wen der Temp Sensor stimmt dan sollte deine WLP bzw dein Pad funzen den wen der kühler schon 59C°!!!!
> 
> was hast du für ein Kühler auf den 6272er?
> 
> wen der schon 59C° am kühler hat sind das bestimmt schon 65-70C° kern temp je nach WLP und auslese Fehlern des Sensor´s



HW: KGPE-D16, Opteron 6272, 2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM (G.Skill Sniper 1,25V), 2x2,5" HDDs RAID0, AMD HD6450, noch was interessant ?
 Das ist die Sache, ich gehe mal davon aus das der Sensor funzt. Werde morgen das WL-Pad abkratzen und WL-Paste drauf machen. Der Kühler ist ein Dynatron A-6. Ist mit nem PWM-Lüfter ausgestattet der auch ab und an mal lauter wird. Also dessen und die MB-Temp-Regelung scheinen zu funzen.



mattinator schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread verfolgt,  welche Hardware hast Du ? Schon mal Richtung  lm-sensors gesucht  (HOW TO: Install and  configure lm-sensors - Ubuntu Forums) ?



Das How-to ist aber schon ein wenig älter wie ich sehe. Das ist ja für ne ganz andere Vers. als ich drauf inst. habe. Da spielt auch noch die Kernel-Vers. ne Rolle wo was bis welchem was mit inst. ist oder inst. werden muss. Evtl. fehlt ja noch ein Paket oder so, mal schauen.
Sensors-detect bringt mir in der Zusammenfassung so einiges. Das fehlende Modul und der Driver sind schon auf meiner Platte. Hab die aber noch nicht inst. können weil 0-Ahnung. Muss ich mir noch anlesen oder rausfinden.
Zusammenfassung:
_Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.
Just press ENTER to continue:  

Driver `to-be-written':
  * ISA bus, address 0x290
    Chip `Nuvoton W83667HG-B Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Driver `ipmisensors':
  * ISA bus
    Chip `IPMI BMC KCS' (confidence: 8)

Note: there is no driver for Nuvoton W83667HG-B Super IO Sensors yet.
Check Devices for updates.

Warning: the required module ipmisensors is not currently installed
on your system. If it is built into the kernel then it's OK.
Otherwise, check Devices for
driver availability.

No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.

Unloading i2c-dev... OK

root@Ubuntu:/home/ ..._
Werde aber auch aus dem Zeuch nicht ganz schlau.    Und z.Z. läuft der Falter auch mal wieder ganz normal. Hab auch max-paket auf normal gestellt, Eintrag ist komischerweise verschwunden als ich "big" durch "normal" ersetzt hatte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hab auch max-paket auf normal gestellt, Eintrag ist komischerweise verschwunden als ich "big" durch "normal" ersetzt hatte.


Der V7-Client listet mit *options* nur die Optionen auf, die nicht der Default-Einstellung entsprechen > tippe *options -a *ein und er listet sämtliche Einstellungen auf (sind ne ganze Menge ).


----------



## Abductee (5. März 2012)

das der max-packet-size=normal in der config verschwindet dürfte normal sein, hat er bei mir auch gemacht.
den client dürfte nur interessieren was vom "normalen" abweicht, also small oder big.


----------



## Thosch (5. März 2012)

Update: Die jetzige 6903 ist bei 26% und noch nicht 1x neu gestartet. Will es jetzt nicht zu früh beschreien ... aber das gabs bei einer dieser WUs noch nie. Hört hört !! Sollte es wirklich an nem RAM-Riegel gelegen haben und ich hab gleich den "richtigen" erwischt ?!?! Macht mir wieder Kopfschmerzen denn am Anfang hat das Sys ja auch gefunzt ...  Ich hoffe mal das Beste, kann ja auch nur noch aufwärts gehen. Im Übrigen hab ich das WL-Pad noch nicht "entsorgt" weil das Sys gerade so schön friedlich vor sich hin faltet, da wollt ichs nicht stören ... 
Oder sind/waren da absichtlich defekte WUs dabei ? Solche wo halt die Sim nach dem x-ten Mal das Molekül "zerfaltet" hat, ne Sollbruchstelle hat, geplant oder von Mutti Natur gewollt obsolent ist, das Falten an dem Punkt einfach nicht mehr weiter geht ??
... Fragen über Fragen ...
Hab mittlerw. mein Spielerechner wieder zum Falten "verpflichtet", das ich nicht zu weit ins Hintertreffen mit den Punkten komme.


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> . . .
> Oder sind/waren da absichtlich defekte WUs dabei ? Solche wo halt die Sim nach dem x-ten Mal das Molekül "zerfaltet" hat, ne Sollbruchstelle hat, geplant oder von Mutti Natur gewollt obsolent ist, das Falten an dem Punkt einfach nicht mehr weiter geht ??
> ... Fragen über Fragen ...



Auch wenn sich Stanford viel herausnimmt  - so etwas können sie sich wirklich nicht "leisten". 
Das würde Ihre Reputation zerstören und das Falten "ad absurdum" führen . . .

Und - als "mögliche" Konsequenz - Schadenersatzansprüche nach sich ziehen (zumindest in den USA) . . .


----------



## Schmidde (6. März 2012)

```
Average load imbalance: 0.6 %
 Part of the total run time spent waiting due to load imbalance: 0.3 %
 Steps where the load balancing was limited by -rdd, -rcon and/or -dds: X 0 % Y 0 %


    Parallel run - timing based on wallclock.

               NODE (s)   Real (s)      (%)
        Time: 157715.192 157715.192    100.0
                       1d19h48:35
                (Mnbf/s)   (GFlops)   (ns/day)  (hour/ns)
Performance:   1021.958     53.748      0.405     59.321
```
Was hast das eigentlich am Ende jeder WU zu sagen?
Load imbalance ist schätze ich die Zeit die er damit verbringt *nicht* zu Falten?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. März 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> ```
> Average load imbalance: 0.6 %
> Part of the total run time spent waiting due to load imbalance: 0.3 %
> Steps where the load balancing was limited by -rdd, -rcon and/or -dds: X 0 % Y 0 %
> ...


Steht direkt darunter: "Part of the total run time spent waiting due to load imbalance: 0.3 %"


----------



## Thosch (7. März 2012)

Moin moin. Gerade von Arbeit heim und siehe da der "16-Zylinder" verrichtet noch seine Sache ohne 1x geschwächelt zu haben. Ich neige offiziell und vorsichtig zum Optimismus was die WU betrifft !    In 1,89 Tagen wäre die nach jetzigem Stand fertig. Und es läuft alles ...


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin moin. Gerade von Arbeit heim und siehe da der "16-Zylinder" verrichtet noch seine Sache ohne 1x geschwächelt zu haben. Ich neige offiziell und vorsichtig zum Optimismus was die WU betrifft !  In 1,89 Tagen wäre die nach jetzigem Stand fertig. Und es läuft alles ...



Das freut mich ausserordentlich


----------



## Thosch (7. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich Stanford viel herausnimmt  - so etwas können sie sich wirklich nicht "leisten".
> Das würde Ihre Reputation zerstören und das Falten "ad absurdum" führen . . .
> 
> Und - als "mögliche" Konsequenz - Schadenersatzansprüche nach sich ziehen (zumindest in den USA) . . .


 Ist wie immer eine Frage des Nachweises, die User/Nutzer wären in der Beweispflicht. Aber ich denke mal das sie Schadenersatzansprüche in ihren AGBs ausgeschlossen haben. Oder doch nicht ? 
Und das mit der "Sollbruchstelle" war so zu verstehen das es evtl. eine Faltung der Moleküle gibt wo es dann nicht weiter geht weil das Teil sich eben nicht weiter falten läßt oder zerfällt oder anderweitig "bockig" ist. Vllt. werden deswegen ja auch die schon berechneten Teile solcher WUs gesendet. 

Edit: Frage: Wie kann man sehen oder feststellen welche Grafikeinheit beim Server genutzt wird ? Bin mir nach dem letzten Update mit Neustart und BIOS-Änderungen nicht mehr sicher ob die PCI-X oder die Onboard aktiv ist. THX4Hlp.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ist wie immer eine Frage des Nachweises, die User/Nutzer wären in der Beweispflicht. Aber ich denke mal das sie Schadenersatzansprüche in ihren AGBs ausgeschlossen haben. Oder doch nicht ?
> Und das mit der "Sollbruchstelle" war so zu verstehen das es evtl. eine Faltung der Moleküle gibt wo es dann nicht weiter geht weil das Teil sich eben nicht weiter falten läßt oder zerfällt oder anderweitig "bockig" ist. Vllt. werden deswegen ja auch die schon berechneten Teile solcher WUs gesendet.



Das siehst du durchaus richtig.
Wenn man simuliert wie ein Molekül sich "verfaltet" dann deshalb weil man ja nicht weiss ob dabei etwas schief geht und was genau.
Da kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass man eine "Unmöglichkeit" simuliert; die Simulation crasht dann einfach.

Wenn ich die "Crash-Statistik" so anschaue gehe ich davon aus, dass intern schon viel ausgesiebt wird.


----------



## Thosch (7. März 2012)

Ich bin hell-auf begeistert das der Server endlich das macht was er soll, nämlich Falten. Und das ohne Rumzuzicken und Neustarten. An was es nun genau lag kann ich im Mom noch nicht sagen. Könnte das (wieder) eingeschaltete ECC (auf Basic) sein, Updates (die kamen aber erst nachdem er vermtl. schon stabil war) oder der RAM-Riegelwechsel. Ein abschließendes Urteil erlaube ich mir erst nach 2-3 großen WUs. Aaaaber es sieht gudd aus. 
Meine o.s. Frage nach den GraKa's hat sich erledigt (Lösung angelesen). Bildaufbau und Fensterverschieben war sehr ruckelig. Hängt aber mit den Updates zusammen die eine Neuinst. des GraKa-Treibers erforderten.

Update: 98%, bald durch ...


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ist wie immer eine Frage des Nachweises, die User/Nutzer wären in der Beweispflicht. Aber ich denke mal das sie Schadenersatzansprüche in ihren AGBs ausgeschlossen haben. Oder doch nicht ?



Du bist in den USA - und da gilt das "Verursacherprinzip"

Ich denke da z. B. an die Schadenersatzansprüche, die Audi wegen ihrer automatischen Getriebe zahlen musste. 
Es war zwar in der Betriebsanleitung vermerkt, dass man beim Schalten des Automatikgetriebes in die Parkposition bzw. in den Gang die Bremse zu treten hat, aber nichts davon, dass es beim Schalten zu möglichen "Rucklern" kommen kann - und die Verursachten manchen "Parkrempler", weil NICHT die Bremse getreten wurde.
Trotzdem musste Audi, weil die "Schaltruckler" nicht erwähnt wurden - trotz falschem Verhaltens der Autobesitzer - Schadenersatz leisten.
Man hatte bei Audi schlichtweg nicht mit der Dummheit der Autofahrer gerechnet . . .


----------



## Thosch (9. März 2012)

Ja,genau su dämlich wie mit dem Camperfahrer der d.Rangliste mit d.am höchsten gezahlten Schadenersatzanspr.,ü.7,5Mille plus neuen Camper glaube ich. Der hatte sich drauf berufen das i.d.BA nicht drinnen stand das wenn der Tempomat eingelegt wird man trotzdem hintern Lenkrad sitzen bleiben muss. Der war nach hinten gegangen um Kaffee zu kochen.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ja,genau su dämlich wie mit dem Camperfahrer der d.Rangliste mit d.am höchsten gezahlten Schadenersatzanspr.,ü.7,5Mille plus neuen Camper glaube ich. Der hatte sich drauf berufen das i.d.BA nicht drinnen stand das wenn der Tempomat eingelegt wird man trotzdem hintern Lenkrad sitzen bleiben muss. Der war nach hinten gegangen um Kaffee zu kochen.



Und da hinten hatte er einen Server??
Sonst ist das nämlich der falsche Thread


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und da hinten hatte er einen Server??


 
Nein, aber ein mobiles Internetcafe . . .


----------



## Thosch (11. März 2012)

Nach dem "Kleinzeuch" hab ich wieder auf BIG umgestellt. Die "Normalos" sind/waren nicht der Bringer an PPDs. Selbst für meinen halben Server.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2012)

Gestern Abend hab ich festgestellt das die TPF über mehrere Frames meiner aktuellen P6904 rund 3min höher als normal waren, Server neugestartet und schon waren sie wieder auf normalen Niveau > Erkenntnis daraus lautet, dass auch Linux minimum einmal im Monat neugestartet werden sollte (Server lief ~1,5Monate ohne Neustart).


----------



## Thosch (13. März 2012)




----------



## T0M@0 (13. März 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hab ich festgestellt das die TPF über mehrere Frames meiner aktuellen P6904 rund 3min höher als normal waren, Server neugestartet und schon waren sie wieder auf normalen Niveau > Erkenntnis daraus lautet, dass auch Linux minimum einmal im Monat neugestartet werden sollte (Server lief ~1,5Monate ohne Neustart).


 
Ich würde den Fehler ehr bei FaH suchen


----------



## Malkolm (14. März 2012)

Eher bei Ubuntu


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ich würde den Fehler eher bei FaH suchen



und



Malkolm schrieb:


> Eher bei Ubuntu



Freunde, wir reden hier von *Computern* bzw. *Betriebssystemen/Software*
Da ist es meist erfreulich genug es zum Laufen zu bringen; selbst wenn der "Schuldige" nicht immer zweifelsfrei feststeht


----------



## Thosch (14. März 2012)

...nochmals


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2012)

Mir ist es im Prinzip egal wer von beiden der Übertäter ist > dass das nicht sein müsste steht ja sowieso ausser Frage. 

Für mich heisst es ganz einfach, dass ich bei meiner monatlichen Datensicherung auch gleich den Server neustarten werde.


----------



## Amigafan (16. März 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hab ich festgestellt das die TPF über mehrere Frames meiner aktuellen P6904 rund 3min höher als normal waren, Server neugestartet und schon waren sie wieder auf normalen Niveau > Erkenntnis daraus lautet, dass auch Linux minimum einmal im Monat neugestartet werden sollte (Server lief ~1,5Monate ohne Neustart).



Du kannst froh sein, wenn die TPF nur drei Minuten differiert - dann schau Dir mal bitte den Log-Auszug aus der aktuellen Berechnung einer 6901 an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie zu erkennen ist, läuft die WU bis 00:21 mit etwa *29:30* Min je Prozent
 Es folgt: 
*35:14* Min, 29:28 Min . . .
Ab 03:23 der nächste Einschnitt: *38:24* Min, *51:19* Min !

Dynamic load balancing wird aktiviert

*52:01* Min
*30:06* Min
*29:57* Min
*34:09* Min
34:08 Min
34:08 Min
*30:26* Min
*28:49* Min
Seit 09:27 Uhr läuft die WU mit etwa *28:48* Min gleichmäßig weiter

Eine Begründung dafür gibt es nicht - kein Up- oder Download, keine Aktualisierung, kein Speichermangel, keine Drosselung der CPU wegen zu hohen Temps oder ähnliches . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Du kannst froh sein, wenn die TPF nur drei Minuten differiert - dann schau Dir mal bitte den Log-Auszug aus der aktuellen Berechnung einer 6901 an:
> 
> usw.
> 
> ....


 
 Ja da kratzt man sich dann am Kopf und versteht (erstmal) nur Bahnhof


----------



## acer86 (16. März 2012)

Na ist doch klar, dein Faltserver Arbeitet im Schicht betrieb, nachts hat er Frei 

aber Spaß bei Seite, sowas kan schon extrem nervig sein vor allem wen man schon alles probiert hat und die Üblichen verdächtigen schon längst ausgeschlossen hat


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Du kannst froh sein, wenn die TPF nur drei Minuten differiert - dann schau Dir mal bitte den Log-Auszug aus der aktuellen Berechnung einer 6901 an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist bei mir auch so....und ich bin zuerst total erschrocken.....da mein 980x angeblich dann eine P6904 nicht mehr mit Bonuspunkten schaffen würde laut HFM.NET. Aber das ist nur für eine kurze Zeit so....bis die einzelnen Kerne wieder "im Takt" sind, also gleichmaßig arbeiten......daher wird auch "Dynamic load balancing" aktiviert....


----------



## Amigafan (16. März 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Na ist doch klar, dein Faltserver Arbeitet im Schicht betrieb, nachts hat er Frei
> 
> aber Spaß bei Seite, sowas kan schon extrem nervig sein vor allem wen man schon alles probiert hat und die Üblichen verdächtigen schon längst ausgeschlossen hat



Einen Verdacht hatte ich von Anfang an - ohne ihn aber begründen zu können- nur so "ein unbestimmtes Gefühl".
Trotzdem hat er sich jetzt als das Problem bestätigt . . .
Mein Verdacht lag von Anfang an beim Mobo bzw bei den Spawas. Obwohl diese gut gekühlt werden (MSI P55-GD65), stellten sich diese jetzt als Verursacher heraus - aber nur mittelbar.
Die Spawas werden durch relativ große Kühljörper gekühlt, festgehalten duch Schrauben auf der Rückseite des Mobos. Der Anpressdruck wird duch kleine Spiralfedern, die unter den Schrauben sitzen, erzeugt.
Drückt man auf eine der Schrauben, so kann man diesen Kühlköroer leicht von den Spawas abheben - und genau das tat die Backplate meines Scyte Mine 2 . . . 

Also:
CPu-Kühler und Kühler der Spawas demontiert, um gleich das WL-Pad durch WL-Paste zu ersetzen - Pustekuchen. 
Leider sind diese Kühlkörper so ausladend, dass sie über die Glättungskondensatoren reichen. Entferne ich das Pad, liegt der Kühlkörper auf diesen Kondensatoren auf - nicht mehr auf den Spawas  - und sowas nennt sich dann "Ingenieurskunst"  

Also habe ich alles wieder "unverrichteter Dinge" zusammengebaut - mit Ausnahme der einen Schraube, die von der Backplate heruntergedrückt wird.
Das stellt aber m. E. kein Problem dar, denn der Kühlkörper der Spawas ist L-förmig, hat als gebogenem Teil eine Heatpipe und wird durch weitere 3 Schrauben fixiert.

Die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob das Falten jetzt stabiler und gleichförmiger vonstatten geht . . . 


Edit:
Und siehe da, der Kühlkörper der Spawas ist etwas wärmer und die Faltzeit für ein Prozent liegt bei guten 29:22 Min - ohne "Dynamic load balancing". 
Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei . . .


----------



## mattinator (18. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Mmhhmm ... wie gesagt im Mom kann ich die Temp mir noch nicht anzeigen lassen. ... Wenn ich nur die Temps auslesen lassen könnte ...


 
Habe gerade was gefunden, was Dir evtl. helfen kann. Open Hardware Monitor soll auch unter Linux laufen (Open Hardware Monitor - CPU Temperature, Fan Speed and Voltages in a Free Software Gadget):


> The free Open Hardware Monitor software runs on 32-bit and 64-bit  Microsoft Windows XP / Vista / 7 and any x86 based Linux operating  systems without installation.


Benötigt wird wohl Mono und WinForms, wovon es auch ubuntu-Pakete gint (Downloads - Open Hardware Monitor):


> On Linux systems the Open Hardware Monitor requires Mono with WinForms.


----------



## Thosch (18. März 2012)

Klingt interessant ... 

Update: Habe OHM runter geladen, habe auch "Mono System.Windows.Forms library for CLI 1.0" und "... 2.0" gefunden. Fehlt noch was ? Und wie verfahre ich weiter ?  THX4-DAU-Help !  

TOLL !!!  Hab versucht lm-sensors (neue Ver.) zu inst. aber zum Glück startet die Kiste nach dem ich sensors-detect (will dann irgend was erstellen ?) und Neustart ausgeführt habe !! Irgendwas mit /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 ist nicht bereit oder vorhanden. Und dann noch was mit ´warten, S drücken um Einhängen zu überspringen, M für manuelles Einhängen ... kann nicht alles lesen weils über die Ränder re+li geht. Hab gewartet -> Neustart, hab S gedr. -> Neustart, hab M gedrückt u. durchlaufen lassen -> Neustart


----------



## mattinator (18. März 2012)

Bist Du sicher, dass Du lmsensors für Open Hardware Monitor über Mono mit WinForms brauchst ? Wenn das wirklich so ist, wird die Variante wohl doch nichts bringen, da bei Funktion vom lmsensors auch die normalen Linux-Programme eine Anzeige bringen sollten.


----------



## Thosch (18. März 2012)

Ich möcht wissen was hier los ist, schreibe 3 Seiten Text und klicke auf absenden und alles is wech ... !! 
Also nochmal:
Habe Open Hardware Monitor und Mono mit WinForms bis jetzt nur runtergeladen, nichts installiert. Habe bei der Suche nach Alternativen gesehen das es eine neue Vers. von lm-sensors gibt, die geladen und das darin befindliche sensors-detect ausgeführt. Brachte mir auch neue Sachen die fehlen und wo ich die her bekomme. Dann, nach der Übersicht, kam die Sache wo gefragt wird ob das geladen werden sollte (wurde aber nix gefunden(?)) und ob irgend eine Datei oder Ordner angelegt werden sollte. Also Y gedrückt, Enter und dann Neustart. Seit dem ist die Kiste bockig ... 
lm-sensors hat in der vorherigen Vers. nur bis dahin gefunzt das die Übersicht kam mit dem was fehlt. mehr nicht. Da sollte schon was angezeigt werden um was (nach-)zu laden/-inst., war nicht der Fall.
Hab versucht PICs zu machen so gut es geht mit dem Handy. Erscheinen so von Links nach rechts. Alle 3 angebotenen Varianten beim Booten laufen auf einen Neustart hinaus, egal ob ich warte, ob ich "S" um zu überspringen oder "M" für manuell drücke.
Besteht noch die Chance das Sys zu retten oder gangbar zu bekommen ? Die WU ist jetzt sowieso im Ar..., zeitmäßig gesehen.
Hat jemand schon mal das MINT zum Falten probiert ? Ist das geeignet oder zu "überfettet" ?


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2012)

Leider kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen also bleibt mir nur zu sagen, dass ich dir Glück (und Hilfe) wünsche


----------



## Thosch (19. März 2012)

Setze Sys neu auf, ohne RAID, wg.Backups. Ist der FaHViewer notwendig inst. zu werden ?


----------



## T0M@0 (19. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:
			
		

> Setze Sys neu auf, ohne RAID, wg.Backups. Ist der FaHViewer notwendig inst. zu werden ?



Warst du da mit dem Raid 0? XD


----------



## Thosch (19. März 2012)

Jo, und hat auch gefunzt. Merke das jetzt bei Neustarts von *L*ubuntu 12.04, dauert schon merkbar länger.
Das 12.04er ist aber noch absolut nicht zu gebrauchen, gehe jetzt auf das 11.10er Ubuntu zurück. Gibts da was zu beachten oder ist ´s da umständlich irgend welche Sensor-PRGs zum Laufen zu bekommen ?


----------



## Amigafan (19. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Jo, und hat auch gefunzt. Merke das jetzt bei Neustarts von *L*ubuntu 12.04, dauert schon merkbar länger.
> Das 12.04er ist aber noch absolut nicht zu gebrauchen, gehe jetzt auf das 11.10er Ubuntu zurück. Gibts da was zu beachten oder ist ´s da umständlich irgend welche Sensor-PRGs zum Laufen zu bekommen ?



Du könntest Glück haben, denn der Kernel von Ubuntu 11.10 besitzt erweiterte Hardwareunterstützung. . .

Und wenn Du den Open Hardware Monitor benutzen willst - das geht ganz einfach:

*1*. Du öffnest das Ubuntu Software-Center, gibst im Suchfeld "mono" ein und installierst es
*2*. Du gibst "system.windows.forms" im Suchfeld ein und installierst sowohl Version 1.0 als auch 2.0
*3*. Du lädst Open Hardware Monitor herunter und entpackst das Programm im persönlichen Ordner - der Ordner Open Hardware Monitor sollte dabei angelegt werden. Wenn das nicht passiert, erstelle den Ordner von Hand und kopiere alle Files hinein.
*4*. Öffne eine konsole und ziehe die Monitor.exe in das Konsolefenster
*5*. Ergänze diese Zeile mit "sudo mono" und beseitige bei der Pfadangabe die *'* ... *'* 
*6*. Nach einem "Return" öffnet sich das Monitorfenster - allerdings fehlen bei mir unter Ubuntu alle Spannungs - und Temperaturwerte . . . 
Vielleicht hängt das mit der Warnung zusammen, die im Konsolenfenster auftaucht - aber dafür hab ich  (noch) keine Lösung . . .


----------



## Thosch (19. März 2012)

Kann es sein das es im 11.10er kein Terminal, geschw.denn ein Root-Terminal gibt !?!?!

Edit: gefunden. muss mich erst ins Unity reinfinden ...
Kann den runtergeladenen AMD-GraKa-Treiber nicht mit `sudo apt-get install´ und dem Datei-reinziehen-ins-Terminal installieren ... Und das dä.....e `Zusätzliche Treiber´ funzt auch net richtig ... kann den Prop.Treiber "aktivieren", da wird auch was geladen und inst., dann (wunschgemäßer) Neustart, prop.Treiber ist aktiv, dann versuchte ich prop.Treiber (nachtr.Aktualiersierung) zu"aktivieren", kommt eine "Sorry ..."-Fehlermeldung und der vorherige "prop.Treiber" ist wieder inaktiv. Klasse, wie das so alles funzt ... und die Auflösung des Monitor wird auch nicht angeboten ...


----------



## Amigafan (19. März 2012)

Warum must Du überhaupt einen zusätzlichen Graka-Treiber installieren? 
Du benutzt doch die Graka nur zur Anzeige von Unity - und das funzt auch ohne zusätzlichen Treiber . . .

Gewöhne Dir bitte bei Linux an , grundsätzlich nur das zu installieren, was unabdingbar ist . . .


----------



## Thosch (19. März 2012)

Schon klar, nur hatte ich das beim ersten Versuch, da ruckelte das Bild und baute sich streifenweise auf.
Aber soweit ist jetzt ein Treiber inst., bzw. aktiviert. Das reicht erst mal.
Nur läßt sich jetzt der sch..ß v7 (7.1.50 ?) nicht inst.   runtergeladen als "fahclient_7.1.50-amd64.deb" 
Mit `sudo apt-get install ' gehts nicht, "kann die Datei nicht finden". Helft doch mal nem DAU ... 
Im Ubuntu-SW-Center finde ich auch nix.

Zum Hardware Monitor: Da gibts das "system.windows.forms" nur in 2.0 und 4.0, und eine mono system.windows.forms.Datavisualization Library ... 
"Mono Laufzeitumgebung" und "Mono Laufzeitumgebung(Terminal)" haben grüne Häkchen=inst.
Hab versucht was im "How to" für die Inst.des v7 unter Windows und *Linux* zu finden ... Ebbe.

STOOOP  ... habs vermtl. hinbekommen. Nur maults rum weil die Quelle/das Paket nicht "sauber" sei, nach Debian-Richtlinie. Nehme an das es wg. Betastatus des Clienten ist.


----------



## mattinator (19. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Nur läßt sich jetzt der sch..ß v7 (7.1.50 ?) nicht inst.   runtergeladen als "fahclient_7.1.50-amd64.deb"
> Mit `sudo apt-get install ' gehts nicht, "kann die Datei nicht finden". Helft doch mal nem DAU ...


 

```
sudo dpka -i fahclient_7.1.50-amd64.deb
```

Ggf. musst Du vor fahclient_7.1.50-amd64.deb noch den Pfad schreiben, in dem das Paket liegt (Bsp.: /tmp/fahclient_7.1.50-amd64.deb).

S.a. Debian Package Manager.


----------



## Thosch (19. März 2012)

Also der Client scheint zu laufen, nur sehe ich nix hab auch den Viewer inst., angeklickt aber nix zu sehen.
Hab die ".deb"-Dateien mit Rechtsklick und "Mit Ubuntu Sofware-Center öffnen" installiert. aber wie gesagt ich seh nix was passiert. 
Sollte ich auf die 7.1.38 zurück gehen ?? Nur wie deinst. ich das wieder, finde übers Software-Center nix ... Und im Ubuntuusers-Grundlagen-Wiki steht auch nix zum deinst. ...  

Hab die Synaptic-Paketverwaltung inst. da finde ich alles zum evtl. deinstallieren. Aber warum seh ich nix und kein Fenster vom Client !!


----------



## mattinator (19. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Nur wie deinst. ich das wieder


 

```
sudo dpka -r fahclient_7
```


----------



## Thosch (19. März 2012)

THX. Wie geschrieben, hab Synaptic inst., da drüber bekomm ichs wech, wenn nötig.
Hab nur nen Icon vom Viewer drinnen, eigendl. sollte sich doch das bekannte Fenster vom v7 zeigen, nur wo ?? Neustart brachte nix Besserung ... 

Update: 7.1.50 beides deinst., 7.1.38 installiert. Client zeigt nix Fenster, Viewer funzt, also geht Fenster auf nur tut sich ausser der Demo nix anderes, auch keine Einträge bei User und Team obwohl ichs bei der Inst. eingegeben habe. Was mach ich falsch !?!?!?! Falsches Verzeichnis ?? Hab wie die anderen auch die .deb mit Software-Center inst. ... Sys-Ausl.liegt bei 100% auf allen Cores, Cl. funzt also.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. März 2012)

@Thosch: Was steht den in der Log des V7?
Zu finden unter Dateisystem/var/lib/fahclient.

Bei mir ist ebenfalls der 7.1.38 am Start.


----------



## Amigafan (19. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> THX. Wie geschrieben, hab Synaptic inst., da drüber bekomm ichs wech, wenn nötig.
> Hab nur nen Icon vom Viewer drinnen, eigendl. sollte sich doch das bekannte Fenster vom v7 zeigen, nur wo ?? Neustart brachte nix Besserung ...
> 
> Update: 7.1.50 beides deinst., 7.1.38 installiert. Client zeigt nix Fenster, Viewer funzt, also geht Fenster auf nur tut sich ausser der Demo nix anderes, auch keine Einträge bei User und Team obwohl ichs bei der Inst. eingegeben habe. Was mach ich falsch !?!?!?! Falsches Verzeichnis ?? Hab wie die anderen auch die .deb mit Software-Center inst. ... Sys-Ausl.liegt bei 100% auf allen Cores, Cl. funzt also.


 

Wenn ich mich "dumpf" zurückerinnere, hat die Anzeige des V7er-Clienten unter Ubuntu 11.10 noch nie funktioniert - einzige Möglichkeit, wie A.Meier-PS3 beschrieben - die "Auswertung " der Log . . .


----------



## Thosch (19. März 2012)

Weiß nicht genau was du da wissen willst ...

Text:
*********************** Log Started 2012-03-19T21:26:24 ************************
21:26:24:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
21:26:24:    Website: Folding@home - Main
21:26:24:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2011 Stanford University
21:26:24:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
21:26:24:       Args: --child --lifeline 4565 /etc/fahclient/config.xml --run-as
21:26:24:             fahclient --pid-file=/var/run/fahclient.pid --daemon
21:26:24:     Config: /etc/fahclient/config.xml
21:26:24:******************************** Build ********************************
21:26:24:    Version: 7.1.38
21:26:24:       Date: Oct 6 2011
21:26:24:       Time: 19:13:05
21:26:24:    SVN Rev: 3080
21:26:24:     Branch: fah/trunk/client
21:26:24:   Compiler: Intel(R) C++ g++ 4.3 mode 1110
21:26:24:    Options: -std=gnu++98 -diag-disable 279 -O3 -funroll-loops -msse2
21:26:24:             -axSSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 -openmp -restrict
21:26:24:   Platform: linux2 2.6.35-22-server
21:26:24:       Bits: 64
21:26:24:       Mode: Release
21:26:24:******************************* System ********************************
21:26:24:        CPU: AMD Opteron(TM) Processor 6272
21:26:24:     CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 21 Model 1 Stepping 2
21:26:24:       CPUs: 16
21:26:24:     Memory: 7.78GiB
21:26:24:Free Memory: 5.89GiB
21:26:24:    Threads: POSIX_THREADS
21:26:24: On Battery: false
21:26:24: UTC offset: 1
21:26:24:        PID: 4614
21:26:24:        CWD: /var/lib/fahclient
21:26:24:         OS: Linux 3.0.0-16-generic x86_64
21:26:24:    OS Arch: AMD64
21:26:24:       GPUs: 1
21:26:24:      GPU 0: ATI:4 NI Caicos [AMD RADEON HD 6450]
21:26:24:       CUDA: Not detected
21:26:24:***********************************************************************
21:26:24:<config>
21:26:24:  <!-- User Information -->
21:26:24:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
21:26:24:  <team v='70335'/>
21:26:24:  <user v='Thosch_0815'/>
21:26:24:
21:26:24:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
21:26:24:</config>
21:26:24:Switching to user fahclient
21:26:24:Trying to access database...
21:26:24:Successfully acquired database lock
21:26:24:Enabled folding slot 00: READY smp:16
21:26:24:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
21:26:24:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
21:26:24:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.99
21:26:24:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY smp:16 from 171.64.65.99
21:26:24:Connecting to 171.64.65.99:8080
21:26:26:Slot 00: Downloading 1.98MiB
21:26:32:Slot 00: 80.15%
21:26:34:Slot 00: Download complete
21:26:34:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:OK project:7809 run:6 clone:233 gen:53 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000490a3b1e874e31128cc7659a36
21:26:34ownloading core from http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
21:26:34:Connecting to Stanford University
21:26:35:FahCore a4: Downloading 2.56MiB
21:26:41:FahCore a4: 28.07%
21:26:47:FahCore a4: 60.38%
21:26:53:FahCore a4: 92.74%
21:26:54:FahCore a4: Download complete
21:26:54:Valid core signature
21:26:54:Unpacked 5.98MiB to cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4
21:26:54:Starting Unit 00
21:26:54:Running core: /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -lifeline 4614 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 16
21:26:54:Started core on PID 4628
21:26:54:FahCore 0xa4 started
21:26:54:Unit 00:
21:26:54:Unit 00:*------------------------------*
21:26:54:Unit 00:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
21:26:54:Unit 00:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
21:26:54:Unit 00:
21:26:54:Unit 00reparing to commence simulation
21:26:54:Unit 00:- Looking at optimizations...
21:26:54:Unit 00:- Created dyn
21:26:54:Unit 00:- Files status OK
21:26:54:Unit 00:- Expanded 2079306 -> 5386224 (decompressed 259.0 percent)
21:26:54:Unit 00:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=2079306 data_size=5386224, decompressed_data_size=5386224 diff=0
21:26:54:Unit 00:- Digital signature verified
21:26:54:Unit 00:
21:26:54:Unit 00roject: 7809 (Run 6, Clone 233, Gen 53)
21:26:54:Unit 00:
21:26:54:Unit 00:Assembly optimizations on if available.
21:26:54:Unit 00:Entering M.D.
21:27:01:Unit 00:Completed 0 out of 1500000 steps  (0%)
Text Ende.


Und was funzt dann ? HFM.NET sicher nicht. Ich mach hier glei de Frägge ...     ... Und in der Ferne wink die 10.04. LTS ...


----------



## Amigafan (19. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Und was funzt dann ?


 

Das Falten. . .  - siehe: *21:27:01:Unit 00:Completed 0 out of 1500000 steps  (0%)*


----------



## Thosch (20. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich "dumpf" zurückerinnere, hat die Anzeige des V7er-Clienten unter Ubuntu 11.10 noch nie funktioniert - einzige Möglichkeit, wie A.Meier-PS3 beschrieben - die "Auswertung " der Log . . .


 Jetzt wo du´s sagst ...  Is trotzdem Ka..e. Ich glaub das ging nur bis zur 10.10. Werde wohl wieder zum 10.04.3 wechseln, ich brauch was zum Anschauen und Umstellen und Abschalten. Und das Unity gefällt mir sowieso nicht (Gnome-geschädigt).


----------



## Malkolm (20. März 2012)

V7.1.50 unterstützt Python 2.7 und damit auch Unity.
Ist also auch mit einer Standard-installation von Ubuntu 11.10 ohne weiteres möglich FAHControl zu nutzen.


----------



## Thosch (20. März 2012)

Das hört sich mal gut an. Also muss ich nur das Python-Paket inst. und ich kann wieder alles sehen und einstellen ? Oder muss ich das FahControl noch iwo laden ?


----------



## Malkolm (20. März 2012)

https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease

Du brauchst den Client (den du ja wahrscheinlich schon hast) und das fahcontrol-paket.

Vorsicht: Je anchdem wie du derzeit den Client startest (z.B. als user oder suser) werden derzeit laufende/angefangene projekte nicht weitergerechnet wenn du auf FaHControl umsteigst. FahControl startet den Client selbstständig, allerdings ohne User-Zuordnung, sodass die config und workordner an anderer stelle liegen.


----------



## Thosch (20. März 2012)

Danke für den Tipp. Brummt mir zwar gleich wieder der Schädel, aber was solls ... 
Den Client hab ich schon, z.Z. läuft aber der 38er.   Oooohhh ... nicht zu vertrauen der Stanford-Seite ... uuuuhhh ...  ... und Fahcontrol geladen ... Der Client startet immer gleich nach dem Sys-Start, soweit ich das noch weiß hab ich das so bei der Inst. "angehakt". Also muss ich erst die akt. WU fertig falten lassen und dann den Client anhalten/abschiessen, dann Fahcontrol inst. und nach nem Neustart klappt das dann ... 
Und was wäre also angebracht/besser als User, SU, egal ? Noch mal zum Python-P., brauch ich nur das 2.7er oder noch mehr ?? Denn das scheint schon drauf zu sein ...

Update: Hab 2 Icons bei mir auf der "Dash-Seite" stehen, einmal den FahViewer (der funzt komischerweise jetzt, mit Namen und Team usw.) und einmal FahControl. Wenn ich letzteres anklicke wechselt das Icon nur mal so die Farben und nix passiert weiter. Fragezeichen !

Frage: Weil ich's Sys nicht wieder so versauen will ... hat wer nen Tipp was wirklich, ohne groß rumzuexperimentieren, funzt mit den Temp-Sensoren ? Also einfach ein Paket inst. und dann zeigts das an ? Will nicht zig Pakete versuchen ... BigTHX.


----------



## Thosch (20. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Du könntest Glück haben, denn der Kernel von Ubuntu 11.10 besitzt erweiterte Hardwareunterstützung. . .
> 
> Und wenn Du den Open Hardware Monitor benutzen willst - das geht ganz einfach:
> 
> ...


Hab das mal die "durchgezogen", funzt soweit ganz gut. Temps werden angezeigt v.d.CPU und alles v.d. GraKa. KEINE Spannungen und nix v.d. HDD's. Und es kam in der Console noch die Fehlermeldung: _(mono:6302): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »pixmap« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,_  Weiß da wer Rat ? THX.


----------



## Amigafan (21. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hab das mal die "durchgezogen", funzt soweit ganz gut. Temps werden angezeigt v.d.CPU und alles v.d. GraKa. KEINE Spannungen und nix v.d. HDD's. Und es kam in der Console noch die Fehlermeldung: _(mono:6302): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »pixmap« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,_  Weiß da wer Rat ? THX.



Das klingt für mich danach, dass Unity für die Anzeige "spezielle unitylike" Themes verwenden möchte - aber dazu fehlt die "Themes-Engine", die eine Änderung des Aussehens möglich macht . . . 

Wichtiger scheint mir aber die funktionierende Anzeige der Temps zu sein - und das klappt - durch bessere Hardwareunterstützung des Kernels - mittlerweile auch bei Dir 
Damit sollte (endlich) Dein "Grundproblem"  gelöst sein - Gott sei Dank


----------



## Thosch (21. März 2012)

THX4Help.
Heute früh, also eben war Client gestoppt, irgendwie konnte er die letzte WU nicht absetzen und ne neue ziehen. So als wenn die LAN-Verbindung weg wäre.  Nach nem Neustart alles wieder da. Hab den 38er deinst., den 50 drauf und nu ist das Fenster da, ENDLICH. NUR (muss schon wieder nerven,  'tschuldigung) startet der Client nicht. (s.Bildschirmfoto). Vemute jetzt mal falschen Ordner/Platz der Installation. Hätte aber den Inst.-Ort über das SWC nicht beeinflussen können ...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie immer THX4Hepl !!


----------



## Malkolm (21. März 2012)

Oh mann...wie ich beim betrachten des Bildes auf das "ok" statt unten schließen gedrückt habe 

Das sieht so aus, als wäre der Client nicht richtig installiert worden. Du hast beide Pakete installiert (also Control und Client)?
Suche mal manuell nach der Datei FAHClient. Wenn sie nicht da ist -> Client Paket neu installieren. Wenn sie da ist mal die Berechtigungen checken und schauen, ob sie als ausführbar makiert ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Oh mann...wie ich beim betrachten des Bildes auf das "ok" statt unten schließen gedrückt habe



Leicht O.T. aber  - ich kenn das gut - ist auch *zu* verfürerisch - das OK


----------



## Thosch (21. März 2012)

Willkommen im Club der 'Ok'-Klicker !!   Bin z.Z. auf Maloooche, schau des Nachmittag/Abend nach. Danke. Langsam nervt mich das Teil auxh langsam.


----------



## Thosch (21. März 2012)

Ääähhmmm ... Erst den Client u.dann des Control oder umgedreht oder egal ?   (Übers Handy abgesetzt, kein edit möglich.)


----------



## mattinator (21. März 2012)

Client, Control und optional den Viewer. Habe das Ganze gerade mal in der Fa. für 'nen Last-Test unter Redhat Enterprise auf 'nem (Kunden-)Server mit zwei Xeon X5675 3,06 GHz (6-Core) und 36 GB RAM installiert. Wird aber wohl die Ausnahme bleiben. Leider nur 'ne 7903 gezogen, atm. ca. 21000 PPD. Kommt mir ganz gelegen, da der Fernstart meines Rechners zu Hause heute früh nicht geklappt hat.

EDIT: Übrigens habe ich zu diesem Zweck noch mal die Passkey bei Stanford für meinen Folder-Namen angefordert. Einmal auf meine private und einmal auf meine Firmen-E-Mail-Adresse. Es kamen zwei unterschiedliche Keys an !?


----------



## Malkolm (21. März 2012)

logisch, denn der passkey setzt sich aus name + emailadresse zusammen (oder sogar nur aus der emailadresse).
Mehrere Falter mit dem gleichen Namen (und potentiell sogar gleichen Team, auch wenn alle dann nur einem Account zugeordnet werden bei der Punktevergabe) kann es ohne weiteres geben. Da bleibt nur die emailadresse als Alleinstellungsmerkmal.


----------



## mattinator (21. März 2012)

Habe es noch mal mit meinem PC verglichen. Der Passkey für meine private E-Mail-Adresse stimmt überein. D.h., der ander sollte auch gültig sein, jedoch die Zählung bzgl. fertiger Projekte bei 0 anfangen. Dann habe ich mit dem Eintrag des Passkeys für meine private E-Mail-Adresse wohl alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Thosch (21. März 2012)

'nen Update von mir: Kurz und bündig es funzt alles so wie's soll ! BIGTHX@alle Helfer !!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> 'nen Update von mir: Kurz und bündig es funzt alles so wie's soll ! BIGTHX@alle Helfer !!



Supie - das hört man gerne


----------



## Thosch (22. März 2012)

Moin@all. Muss gleich los ... Der "Halbe" faltet hoffendl.die 7809 gleich fertig und dann sollte er sich wieder ne Big holen. Na denn, schööönen Tag noch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2012)

Hat jemand schon raus wie man mit dem neuen HFM auf einen V7-Client im Netzwerk zugreift? 

Wen ich HFM den Ordner mit der LOG-Datei des V7 (ist im Netzwerk freigegeben und ich kann vom Hauptrechner aus drauf zugreifen) angebe kommt die Meldung "Der angeforderte Name ist gültig, es wurde jedoch keine Daten des angeforderten Typs gefunden."


----------



## bieboderbeste (23. März 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon raus wie man mit dem neuen HFM auf einen V7-Client im Netzwerk zugreift?
> 
> Wen ich HFM den Ordner mit der LOG-Datei des V7 (ist im Netzwerk freigegeben und ich kann vom Hauptrechner aus drauf zugreifen) angebe kommt die Meldung "Der angeforderte Name ist gültig, es wurde jedoch keine Daten des angeforderten Typs gefunden."


 
Du musst die IP aus dem V7 FAHControl eintragen, ich glaub es war die 127.0.0.1

Der Pfad zur Logdatei muss nichmehr eingetragen werden.

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## T0M@0 (23. März 2012)

bieboderbeste schrieb:


> Du musst die IP aus dem V7 FAHControl eintragen, ich glaub es war die 127.0.0.1


 
Die ist nicht im Netzwerk, sondern lokal


----------



## Malkolm (23. März 2012)

*There's no better place than 127.0.0.1!*


----------



## RG Now66 (23. März 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> *There's no better place than 127.0.0.1!*


 
Genau man sagt ja "Zuhause ist es immer am schönsten"


----------



## mattinator (23. März 2012)

bieboderbeste schrieb:


> Du musst die IP aus dem V7 FAHControl eintragen, ich glaub es war die 127.0.0.1
> Der Pfad zur Logdatei muss nichmehr eingetragen werden.


 
Stimmt nur halb:

1. auf dem Server im V7 FAHControl unter Configure, Remote Access den Zugriff von Deinem HFM.NET-PC zulassen (TCP/IP-Adressen)
2. auf dem HFM.NET-PC im HFM.NET den V7-Client mit der TCP-IP-Adresse des Servers konfigurieren

EDIT:
Noch eine Erkenntnis aus meinem "Server-Test". Falls in Linux-System cpuspeed installiert ist, für f@h am besten ausschalten oder dessen Konfiguration anpassen. Unter Redhat Enterprise Linux v.6 x86_64 liefen die CPU-Kerne trotz Folding auf allen Kernen nicht mit dem vollen Takt. Prüfen kann man das u.A., wenn man in einer Konsole mit root-Rechten folgendes eingibt:


> grep "MHz" /proc/cpuinfo


Wenn alle Kerne auf vollem Takt laufen, sollte bei aktivem f@h für jeden Kern eine Zeile mit der vollen Taktzahl angezeigt werden.


----------



## Amigafan (26. März 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Noch eine Erkenntnis aus meinem "Server-Test". Falls in Linux-System cpuspeed installiert ist, für f@h am besten ausschalten oder dessen Konfiguration anpassen. Unter Redhat Enterprise Linux v.6 x86_64 liefen die CPU-Kerne trotz Folding auf allen Kernen nicht mit dem vollen Takt. Prüfen kann man das u.A., wenn man in einer Konsole mit root-Rechten folgendes eingibt:
> Wenn alle Kerne auf vollem Takt laufen, sollte bei aktivem f@h für jeden Kern eine Zeile mit der vollen Taktzahl angezeigt werden.



Kann es sein, dass Ubuntu 10.04 - bedingt durch den älteren Kernel - die Frequenz der CPU nicht "richtig" ausliest?
Laut Ubuntu läuft demnach mein 2600K - trotz Übertaktung auf 4000 MHz, "nur" mit der "Standartfrequenz von 3.392,800 MHz    
Das gleiche Ergebnis liefert mir auch der OpenHardwareMonitor - wohl bedingt dadurch, dass er ebenfalls cpuinfo ausliest . . .

Und wie kann man cpuspeed ändern/ausschalten?


Edit:

Oder wird die Datei cpuinfo bei der Installation angelegt - da lief der Prozessor nur Stock . . .


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2012)

Falls cpuspeed installiert ist (Befehle alle in Konsole als root-Nutzer, ansonsten sudo davorstellen):
- cpuspeed anhalten:

```
service cpuspeed stop
```
- cpuspeed deaktivieren:

```
chkconfig cpuspeed off
```
Danach am besten neu starten.

Die "Datei" /proc/cpuinfo ist keine wirkliche Datei, sondern nur eine Art Eintrittspunkt in den laufenden Kernel. D.h., wenn dort als aktuelle Taktrate 3.392,800 MHz steht, liegt diese meines Wissens auch an. Wenn jemand eine andere Aussage hat, lasse ich mich gern korrigieren.


----------



## Amigafan (26. März 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Falls cpuspeed installiert ist (Befehle alle in Konsole als root-Nutzer, ansonsten sudo davorstellen):
> - cpuspeed anhalten:
> 
> ```
> ...




Danke für die Antwort 

Cpuinfo ist eine "schlichte" Textdatei (im Ordner proc - Ubuntu 10.04), die man per gedit öffnen kann und enthält für jeden Prozessorkern die genaue Prozessorspezifikation, wie man sie auch in CPU-Z findet - incl. Family, Model, Stepping etc . . .

Aber: wenn ich cpuspeed anhalte und dann den Rechner neustarte, wird dann cpuspeed nicht automatisch wieder mit gestartet?


----------



## Schmidde (26. März 2012)

Also bei mir werden 32x 2100MHz angezeigt 

Frage: Der Opteron hat doch einen Turbo (max. 3,1GHz) soweit ich weis. Ist es möglich da noch einen gewissen "Turbotakt" auf *alle* Kerne zu legen?
Ich weis noch das ich im Bios Cool&Quiet (oder so ähnlich) ausgemacht und den P0 State (also die 2100MHz) als ständig aktiviert hab....


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Cpuinfo ist eine "schlichte" Textdatei (im Ordner proc - Ubuntu 10.04), die man per gedit öffnen kann und enthält für jeden Prozessorkern die genaue Prozessorspezifikation, wie man sie auch in CPU-Z findet - incl. Family, Model, Stepping etc . . .



Das sieht nur aus wie eine Datei. Das proc-Filesystem ist sozusagen ein virtuelles Filesystem, welches wie Du auch beschreibst, eine einfache Sicht auf Hardware, Kernel, System, laufende Prozesse etc. ermöglicht.



Amigafan schrieb:


> Aber:  wenn ich cpuspeed anhalte und dann den Rechner neustarte, wird dann  cpuspeed nicht automatisch wieder mit gestartet?


 
Mit "service cpuspeed stop" wir der Dienst und dessen Funktion nur einmalig zur Laufzeit angehalten. "chkconfig cpuspeed off" deaktiviert den Dienst, so dass er beim Systemstart nicht mit geladen wird. Dabei bleiben die Komponenten erhalten und er kann temp. gestartet werden mit "service cpuspeed start" und auch wieder permanent für den Systemstart reaktiviert werden mit "chkconfig cpuspeed on". Das gilt genauso für alle (nicht "lebenswichtigen") System-Dienste. Komplett deinstallieren kann man den Dienst unter Debian-basierten Linux-Distributionen mit dpkg oder div. grafischen Tools.


----------



## Amigafan (28. März 2012)

@mattinator

Bei der Eingabe "service cpuspeed stop" erhalte ich die Ausgabe: "cpuspeed: unrecognized service"
Demnach gehe ich davon aus, dass cpuspeed nicht aktiv/nicht installiert ist - und demnach der Prozessor - trotz falscher Taktanzeige - mit 4 GHz läuft . . .

Außerdem - Ubuntu 10.04 kennt "chkconfig" nicht . . .


----------



## mattinator (28. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Bei der Eingabe "service cpuspeed stop" erhalte ich die Ausgabe: "cpuspeed: unrecognized service"
> Demnach gehe ich davon aus, dass cpuspeed nicht aktiv/nicht installiert ist



Das sollte stimmen.



Amigafan schrieb:


> und demnach der Prozessor - trotz falscher Taktanzeige - mit 4 GHz läuft  . . .



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Habe ich jedoch noch nie getestet, da die Server unserer Kunden kein OC-BIOS haben.



Amigafan schrieb:


> Außerdem - Ubuntu 10.04 kennt "chkconfig" nicht . . .


 
Habe schon immer gesagt: die Debian-basierten Distributionen sind "keine richtigen" Linux-Systeme.


----------



## Thosch (2. April 2012)

Weiß jetzt nicht ob es hier rein gehört oder anderswo, aber da es sich dabei um einen Halb-Faltserver    handelt stell ich´s hier rein.
Aaaaalso ... das o.g. Gerät faltete so vor sich hin und hatte bis 85% eine TPF um die 01:05:30 rum. Aber wie gesagt seit der 85%-Marke stieg die auf, für meine Verhältnise schon bedenkliche ca. 01:21:00. Hab am Sys nix geändert, verstellt oder inst. in der Zeit. Keine anderen Progs gestartet o.ä., nur immer das Controlfenster aufgemacht um zu schauen ob ers noch macht und wie weit er ist.
Hat schon mal wer anders dieses Phänomen bemerkt/gesehen bei nem Ubuntu-Sys ??   In der Systemüberwachung sehe ich nur das das Falten läuft und Nautilus. Kann ich den Dateimanager schlafen schicken ? Kann der das verursachen ??


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht ob es hier rein gehört oder anderswo, aber da es sich dabei um einen Halb-Faltserver    handelt stell ich´s hier rein.
> Aaaaalso ... das o.g. Gerät faltete so vor sich hin und hatte bis 85% eine TPF um die 01:05:30 rum. Aber wie gesagt seit der 85%-Marke stieg die auf, für meine Verhältnise schon bedenkliche ca. 01:21:00. Hab am Sys nix geändert, verstellt oder inst. in der Zeit. Keine anderen Progs gestartet o.ä., nur immer das Controlfenster aufgemacht um zu schauen ob ers noch macht und wie weit er ist.
> Hat schon mal wer anders dieses Phänomen bemerkt/gesehen bei nem Ubuntu-Sys ??   In der Systemüberwachung sehe ich nur das das Falten läuft und Nautilus. Kann ich den Dateimanager schlafen schicken ? Kann der das verursachen ??



Das ist nicht so schlimm, kommt bei mir öfters vor......so nach 5-10% in etwa wird sich die TPF wieder verringern.....so ist es bei mir immer.....ich hab das Gefühl, dass einfach die Berechnung bzw. Faltung ausser Takt kommt und deshalb mehr Zeit benötigt wird....


----------



## Amigafan (2. April 2012)

@Tosch

Kommt bei mir auch ab und zu vor, nur mein System "fängt sich schneller" als bei picar81_4711 - meist innerhalb von 3-4 Frames/% . . .

BTW:
Faltet da etwa eine 6903er WU?


----------



## Thosch (2. April 2012)

Ja ist ne 6903, aber hat sich nicht wieder gefangen. Fing bei 85% an und ist jetzt bei 95%. Und neu starten trau ich mich jetzt nich ...    ... wg. der Punkte. Lieber weniger als gar keine wie beim letzten Supergau ... 
Isch geh jedse ma ins Bädde !! ´nacht !!


----------



## Thosch (3. April 2012)

Mahlzeit.
Also langsam hängt mir die Sch**e zum Halse raus. Das Dreckssys hing sich bei 99,99% auf. Und das schon diese Nacht gg.23Uhr. Dementspr. sind die Punte schon mal ganz schön geschrumpft in den 8h meines Schlafes,    Was mir ja nicht so auffällt da ich ja sowieso wenig bekomme.  
Jedenfalls hängt der Client, steht auf "schläft". Bildschirmfoto unten anhängig.
Bei den einzelnen Proz. im der Überwachung wechseln die Meldung in der ganz re Spalte.
beim Cl. zw.   _hrtimer_nanosleep _und _futex_wait_queue_me_ 
bei Fahcore_a5 zw.   _jbd2_log_wait_commit_ und _blkdev_issue_flash_ 
bei FahControl zw.   _poll_schedule_timeout
_Nun hab ich alles mal so durchprobiert, Neustart, die Proz. abgeschossen, Neustart. Keinerlei Besserung. Zu fragen obs am 50er Client liegt ist überflüssig, kann sicher niemand beantworten.
Frage wie bekomme ich die WU noch rüber ? Habe bei _Extra Core optionen "send all" _eingetragen, tut sich aber auch nix. Log bleibt wie auf dem Bild da stehen. und schläft.
Den Bonus kann ich an die Esse schreiben denn der ist gg.11:45 Uhr hinfällig.


ICH LIEBE DAS FALTEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update: Wenn ich über ein Terminal auf den Cl. zugreife zeigt der das im Log-Fenster an. Die Connection und ended. Aber darüber kann ich die WU auch nicht senden lassen.

Update2:  Ach wie ich den Dreck liebe ... hab mal bei der WU auf Finish "gedrückt" und siehe da ... !! ... er `finishd´ die auch und beginnt die in Wartestellung liegende neue WU zu bearbeiten. Und als wenn ich heute doch noch Glück hätte liegt die vorherige, 99,99%ige WU als die Nächste bei natürlich 0% bereit !!!
Ich bin sooooo ein Glückspilz .... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich getrau mich gan nicht zu fragen ... aber ist das noch was zu retten ... ? Ach ich frag lieber nicht. Da setz ich lieber das Sys neu auf oder versuchs mal mit dem 38er Cl. oder bestädige durch einen Einmalversuch die Fallgeschwindigkeit eines Elektronikgerätes aus dem 5.Stock ... oder ... ach mir wird schon was einfallen ...

*GAAAAANZ SICHER !!! *


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2012)

Oh Thosch...

Ist ja nicht wahr - himmelherrgottnochmal 

Ja, ich würde an deiner Stelle auch mal alles in den Boden stampfen und danach neu aufsetzen

Ich trau mich kaum anzumerken, dass bei mir alles problemlos läuft
Ist allerdings kein ASUS-Board, kein AMD-Prozessor und UBUNTU 10.10 - also sehr schlecht vergleichbar

Hast du mal ins Auge gefasst es mit UBUNTU 10.10 zu versuchen??


----------



## Thosch (3. April 2012)

Ich hab heute so viel ins Auge gefasst das die Dinger ganz rot und geschwollen sind ...
Wenn dann würde ich auf's 10.04.3 LTS zurück wollen.
Aber mittlerweilen versteh ich nix mehr. Hab de nClient und das Control mehrfachst neu zu inst. versucht ... einfach nur grausam. Und alle schimpfen über Windoof ...    Mal ist das SWC nicht vollständig da, dann hatte ich den Client inst. mit dem Häckchen bei sinngem. "gleich starten", das gefiel mir nicht weil der Cl. nirgends zu sehen war und vermtl. nur über Terminal zu steuer/stoppen wäre, also wieder zurück, da standen auf einmal wieder die WUs drinnen die ich vor der ganzen Kacke drinnen hatte ... ich glaub es steht ein Falltest an ... 
Weiß wer ob der 50er Client im 10.04.3 LTS läuft *mit* FahControl ??


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2012)

Nun, der nächste Server heisst jedenfalls dann (mal) *!!* *später !!*

Bumblebee Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) --.--- /--.--- / ???.000 (???W) Ubuntu 10.10 


Dann werde ich ja *dann* sehen obs bei mir auch Probleme macht


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich hab heute so viel ins Auge gefasst das die Dinger ganz rot und geschwollen sind ...
> Wenn dann würde ich auf's 10.04.3 LTS zurück wollen.
> Aber mittlerweilen versteh ich nix mehr. Hab de nClient und das Control mehrfachst neu zu inst. versucht ... einfach nur grausam. Und alle schimpfen über Windoof ...    Mal ist das SWC nicht vollständig da, dann hatte ich den Client inst. mit dem Häckchen bei sinngem. "gleich starten", das gefiel mir nicht weil der Cl. nirgends zu sehen war und vermtl. nur über Terminal zu steuer/stoppen wäre, also wieder zurück, da standen auf einmal wieder die WUs drinnen die ich vor der ganzen Kacke drinnen hatte ... ich glaub es steht ein Falltest an ...
> Weiß wer ob der 50er Client im 10.04.3 LTS läuft *mit* FahControl ??



*Bumblebee* hat schon recht, probier doch einfach mal Ubuntu 10.10 und nicht die Serverversion.....und statt V7 mal den V6.......


----------



## Thosch (3. April 2012)

Es läuft gerade die Neuinst., ist das 10.04.3 LTS, mit der 11.10er lief schon wieder etwas schief, die hat wohl Probs mit dem Bootloader. Ja, und wieder auf RAID0 ... JAAAAAHA auf *RAID0 *!!!  Das war vorher schon manchmal ganz schön nervig beim Laden. Und wenn mich der Geldregen trifft schau ich mal nach ner >60GB-SSD, kommen ja langsam in "bezahlbare Regionen. Aber das dauert vermtl. noch.
Die LTS-Vers. lief am stabilsten, bis ich versucht hatte Sensordaten auslesen zu wollen. Das werde ich wohl diesmal sein lassen. Vllt. starte ich den Versuch nochmal mit der 12.04 wenn sie mal am 26.04. als sauber laufend rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. April 2012)

Hat denn *aktuell* mal jemand getestet, ob der PPD-Vorteil von Linux immer noch so gravierend ist, dass sich der ganze Aufwand lohnt?
Die Prof und Ultimate von Win7 unterstützen doch auch Mehrsockel-Systeme. Wenn ich so nen schnieken Server mein Eigen nenne würde,
hätte ich diese Option längst mal ausprobiert ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. April 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Hat denn *aktuell* mal jemand getestet, ob der PPD-Vorteil von Linux immer noch so gravierend ist, dass sich der ganze Aufwand lohnt?
> Die Prof und Ultimate von Win7 unterstützen doch auch Mehrsockel-Systeme. Wenn ich so nen schnieken Server mein Eigen nenne würde,
> hätte ich diese Option längst mal ausprobiert ...


Natürlich werden auch Mehrsockelsysteme von Windows unterstützt aber gerade da lohnt es sich, unter Linux zu falten, da Linux um einiges schneller ist......."die Datenstraßen sind gerader"........macht gleich mal bei den Bigs 10-20K PPD aus...


----------



## Thosch (3. April 2012)

Also das 10.04.3 is drauf, nur haperts mit dem 7.1.50-er FaH-Client. Hab erst den Cl. dann das FahControl installiert. Kann damit wer was anfangen und hat hilfreiche Tipps ?? Danke (schon mal wieder).
Btw.: "Verträgt" sich der 38er Cl. mit dem 50er Control ??


----------



## sc59 (3. April 2012)

servus,
@Tosch:
genau diese Fehlermeldung hatte ich auch als ich den v7.1.50 probieren wollte. 
Bin dann zurück zu v7.1.38 und der läuft bei mir in der Vm unter Ubuntu10.10 ohne Probleme.
und bitte Probiere alles, bis auf die Geschichte mit dem freiem Fall 
mfg sc59


----------



## Thosch (3. April 2012)

Nix mehr mit probieren, OS ist das 10.04.3 LTS mit dem 38er Clienten ... und es läuft !!    ... bis jetzt ...    ... Fallversuch verschoben ...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2012)

*Daumendrück*


----------



## Thosch (4. April 2012)

Sooo, ne erste WU (7808 (6,247,25) - a4) ist draussen, nicht DER Brenner aber besser als gar nix. Und die 2., eine 6901 läuft ... Alles ganz stabil und in der mir gefallenden Umgebung, mit Fenstern und "Schliessern" ohne Client-Shutdown, in den Ordner wo ich was finden/sehen kann ... einfach und schööööön ...    ... Hätt` ich eher machen sollen, kein Rumexperimentieren.  
_" Sie sind der Meinung das war SPITZEEEE !!!!!! "_


----------



## Abductee (4. April 2012)

hat der sockel C32 zum neueren G34 irgendwelche besonderen nachteile?
(außer das es beim G34 12 kerner gibt)

hab gerade einen 16 kerner nachgerechnet und da kommt der sockel C32 >100€ billiger bei 40W weniger und ~200Mhz mehr.
ASUS KCMA-D8, AMD SR5670 (dual Sockel-C32, dual PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) (90-MSVD91-G0UAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
AMD Opteron 4280, 8x 2.80GHz, Sockel-C32, boxed (OS4280WLU8KGUWOF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Malkolm (4. April 2012)

Irgendwo weiter vorne in dem Thread gabs mal eine Gegenüberstellung der verschiedenen Architekturen.
C32 ist schon ok, bietet aber eben nicht die Möglichkeit richtig aufzurüsten auf einen voll Bestückten 32C-Server.


----------



## acer86 (4. April 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> hat der sockel C32 zum neueren G34 irgendwelche besonderen nachteile?
> (außer das es beim G34 12 kerner gibt)
> 
> hab gerade einen 16 kerner nachgerechnet und da kommt der sockel C32 >100€ billiger bei 40W weniger und ~200Mhz mehr.
> ...



Nachteile eigentlich nicht, er ist nur nicht mehr zukunftssicher, für den G34 gibt es ja 16kern CPU´s wie sie hier auch oft verwendet werden, und wahrscheinlich wird der nachfolge bulli auch noch darauf passen

Edit: Fu....... wieder zu langsam gewesen


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> hat der sockel C32 zum neueren G34 irgendwelche besonderen nachteile?
> (außer das es beim G34 12 kerner gibt)



... und 16-Kerner bzw. 2x16=32

Wenn schon, dann gleich richtig ist *meine* Meinung


----------



## Thosch (4. April 2012)

C32 preisgünstiger aaaaber wie schon oben erwähnt nicht mehr zukunftssicher, wenn nicht gar schon so gut wie aber fast gleich ... "abgeschossen" ...


----------



## Abductee (6. April 2012)

wie habt ihr das eigentlich mit dem zweiten 12V eps 8-pin stecker gelöst?

1) Y-Adapter 1x8pin auf 2x8pin (selber löten?)
2) zweimal pcie-adapter auf 8pin
3) einmal normaler eps stecker vom netzteil + pcie adapter


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> wie habt ihr das eigentlich mit dem zweiten 12V eps 8-pin stecker gelöst?
> 
> 1) Y-Adapter 1x8pin auf 2x8pin (selber löten?)
> 2) zweimal pcie-adapter auf 8pin
> 3) einmal normaler eps stecker vom netzteil + pcie adapter



4) Netzteil mit 2 x 12V EPS (in meinem Fall *Corsair AX850 Gold*)


----------



## Abductee (6. April 2012)

stimmt, die ganze AX serie von corsair hat 2x8pin


----------



## Thosch (7. April 2012)

Einfach, aber vllt. mit 850W (?) etwas "übermotorisiert", läuft ja dann nicht mal im 50%-Fenster ... kommt halt auf die Effi an ...


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Einfach, aber vllt. mit 850W (?) etwas "übermotorisiert", läuft ja dann nicht mal im 50%-Fenster ... kommt halt auf die Effi an ...



Wohl wahr - bloss

- ist es bei Gold nicht ganz so schlimm
- wollte ich für die Zukunft gerüstet sein - man weiss ja nie


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2012)

ein AX mit 650W mit Gold gibts ja auch noch, laut einem testbericht hat das schon ab 220W über 90% wirkungsgrad.
kennt sonst noch wer alternativen die eventuell günstiger und weniger W haben?


----------



## Thosch (7. April 2012)

Kommt drauf an was du betreiben willst. Für nen AMD-Server mit 2 CPUs kannst du mit 320-370W rechnen, bei einer um die 160-190W, jeweils Gesamt-Sys.


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2012)

liegt der tatsächliche verbrauch um so viel höher als die angegebene TDP?
wenn ich mit 2x115W rechne, hätte ich auf 250-260W geschätzt.


----------



## Thosch (7. April 2012)

Ich zumind. meinte das *gesamte* Sys., also LWe, MoBo, evtl. extra GraKa (<20W passt), Lüfter(+Steuerung). etc. Ansonsten 1.Seite des Freds schauen bei der Übersicht einiger Systeme hier.

Edit: Hat jemand von euch ne SSD im Server verbaut ? Sind da irgendwelche Haken dabei, bzw. zu beachten ? Und wenn ich meine Plattenbelegung anschaue dann sollte eigendl. ne 30GB-SSD reichen ... hätte jemand ne Empfehlung ?


----------



## Abductee (8. April 2012)

preis/leistung sind die 120GB exemplare am besten, wobei eine 64GB variante auch schon ausreichen dürfte.
die standartempfehlungen wie curcial m4, samsung 470/830 dürfte auch in einem server eine gute figur machen.
die sollte man nur ohne einen raid controller nutzen, ansonsten müsste man trim immer mit der hand ausführen, außer das hat sich mittlerweile wieder geändert.
linux oder windows?


ich hab gesehen das es auch dual sockel mainboards im normalen atx format mit nur einem eps stecker gibt.
grob hab ich da nur gesehen das weniger ramslots vorhanden sind, und cpu`s nur bis 95W TDP aufnimmt.
aber man bräuchte kein e-atx gehäuse und kann beim netzteil sparen.
Produktvergleich ASUS Z8NA-D6, i5500 (dual Sockel-1366, triple PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) (90-MSVCI2-G0UAY00Z), ASUS Z8NR-D12, i5500 (dual Sockel-1366, triple PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) (90-MSVCD0-G0UAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Wolvie (8. April 2012)

@Abductee:
Sieht aber seeehr eng aus. Weiß nicht, ob man da 2 Lüftkühler unterbekommt. Altvernativ WaKü, aber da steigen die Kosten wieder schnell an.


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2012)

Da gibts sogar welche, die haben da schon zwei Mugen 3 drauf unterbekommen. Lediglich die Backplate muss gemoddet werden (Steg für AM2/3-Boards muss entfernt werden). Einfach mal Bildersuche nach der Bezeichnung .


----------



## Abductee (8. April 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...11890-dual-sockel-zum-falten.html#post4111976


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/211890-dual-sockel-zum-falten.html#post4111976


Da du die gleichen Xeons wie ich im System hast sollten etwa 100kPPD rauskommen.


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2012)

Noch ein Tip für alle Folding-only-Linux-Server: würde den cron-Daemon komplett aktivieren, der eigentlich in allen Distributionen immer einige (für F@H uninteressante) zyklische Verwaltungsjobs ausführt.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Noch ein Tip für alle Folding-only-Linux-Server: würde den cron-Daemon komplett aktivieren, der eigentlich in allen Distributionen immer einige (für F@H uninteressante) zyklische Verwaltungsjobs ausführt.



Geh ich recht in der Annahme, dass du *de*aktivieren meintest?


----------



## Thosch (9. April 2012)

... würde ich jetzt aus dem Ranzen heraus auch so interpretieren ...   Welche Distr. beträfe es ??


----------



## T0M@0 (9. April 2012)

Aber Cron führt auch viele dinge aus, die dafür sorgen, dass Linux nicht "zugemüllt" wird. Wenn man das aus macht endet das irgendwann wie früher Windows. (als man alle halbe Jahre neu installieren konnte)


----------



## Wolvie (9. April 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Aber Cron führt auch viele dinge aus, die dafür sorgen, dass Linux nicht "zugemüllt" wird. Wenn man das aus macht endet das irgendwann wie früher Windows. (als man alle halbe Jahre neu installieren konnte)


 Das kann man heute auch noch 
Was genau macht/ist dieses "Cron" ?


----------



## Malkolm (9. April 2012)

Cron ist ein zentraler Dienst, der regelmäßig Befehle ausführt, also Skripte startet/stopt etc.

Du kannst dir beispielsweise ein Skript schreiben, dass eine Kopie deiner privaten Daten erstellt (sowas wie "cp ~/privat /usr/backup/privat").
Dann schreibst du in deine "Arbeitstabelle" (Crontab; jeder Nutzer (auch root/system) hat eine eigene) hinein, wann genau dieses Skript ausgeführt werden soll, nach dem simplen Schema:
Minute [Tab] Stunde [Tab] Tag [Tab] Monat [Tab] Wochentag [Tab] Befehl

Also bspw.:
10 * * * * ~/skripte/sicherung -> Immer um 10Minuten nach der vollen Stunde wird das Sicherungsscript ausgeführt, oder aber
0 */6 * * 1-5 ~/skripte/sicherung -> Mo-Fr (1-5), alle 6h (*/6) wird um 0Minuten  das Skript ausgeführt.

Wie man sieht lässt sich recht einfach ein komplexes Schema erstellen.
Das System selbst legt viele der anstehenden Aufgaben in der Crontab ab (bzw. genauer: lässt Cron den entsprechenden Befehl zur gewünschten Zeit ausführen). Dazu gehören z.B. Update-checks, Entfernen ungenutzter temporärer Dateien etc.


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2012)

was ist denn vernünftiger?
2x opteron 24x2,4GHz (turbo auf 2,7) 2x12
2x xeon 24x2,4GHz (turbo auf 2,67), 2x6+HT

die xeons dürften sparsamer sein vom stromverbrauch und auch etwas kühler, wenn ich mir die liste auf der ersten seite anschaue bringt der opteron aber eine höhere leistung?


----------



## Malkolm (9. April 2012)

Was sind das denn für Opterons/Xeons?
Nicht zuletzt ist es ja auch eine Preisfrage


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2012)

preislich sind die fast gleich (mit dem mainboard gegengerechnet)
AMD Opteron 6234, 12x 2.40GHz, Sockel-G34, boxed (OS6234WKTCGGUWOF) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Intel Xeon DP E5645, 6x 2.40GHz, Sockel-1366, boxed (BX80614E5645) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2012)

In Bezug auf die Liste von Seite 1 wird es so sein das die Opterons zwar mehr Strom verbrauchen und aber dafür auch die höhere PPD-Ausbeute haben, denk mal wird in Richtung 150-170kPPD gehen.


----------



## Thosch (9. April 2012)

Der Preisunterschied ist abzuwägen gg. den Stromverbrauch und die Zukunftssicherheit, na ja kein Sockel ist sicher ... Ich hab erst mal mit nem "halben" Server angefangen, also mit 1x 6272-16C. Und ich kann und ... hört, hört ... werde demnächst ein 2. "Herz" einpflanzen. Warte nur ab das die Preise mal nach unten gehen, evtl. wenn der Kurs sich bessert.  Aber ich rechne/hoffe aber damit/drauf das die in der nächsten Zeit preislich sich bessern werden wenn die Verfügbarkeit zu nimmt. Denn die sind ja erst im letzten Herbst raus gekommen.


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Geh ich recht in der Annahme, dass du *de*aktivieren meintest?


 
Upps, na klar. Danke für die Korrektur. Die Funktion des Cron hat *Malkolm* ja hinreichend erklärt.

@*T0M@0*: Da auf einem Folding-Server eigentlich nicht so viele andere aktive Prozesse existieren sollten, müsste das eigentlich kein Problem sein. Mir fällt im Moment maximal tmpwatch und logrotate ein, welches Müll wegputzt. Da sollte aber kaum etwas anfallen, oder ab und zu die Jobs mal manuell in der root-Console ausführen.


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2012)

es haben hier ja ein paar das ASUS KGPE-D16, was habt ihr da für einen ram eingesetzt?
(typenbezeichnung bitte)


----------



## Schmidde (9. April 2012)

Ich hab zwei mal den hier verbaut 
4GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 ECC DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Mindfactory.de


----------



## Thosch (10. April 2012)

Jaaa ... ECC- oder eben non-ECC-RAM. Das Board frisst beides, nur eben nicht zusammen. ECC sei besser ... bzw. sicherer.  Ich habe damals nach den Volts geschaut und den mit 1,25V genommen.Mein non-ECC läuft, nachdem ich nen nicht 200%ig korrekt laufenden RAM-Riegel getauscht hatte. Woran es liegt oder ob der nur "schlecht" eingebaut war, k.A., dessen genauere Prüfung steht noch aus. Empfehlen würde ich vllt. noch 2x 2GB-Riegel pro CPU, das reicht allemal. Müssen nicht unbedingt 4GB-Module sein. Wenn die aber günstiger sind, warum nicht ... 

Edit: Bin gerade dem Link mal nachgegangen, sind 2x 2GB, und für den Preis eigendl. schon ganz gut.


----------



## Amigafan (11. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich zumind. meinte das *gesamte* Sys., also LWe, MoBo, evtl. extra GraKa (<20W passt), Lüfter(+Steuerung). etc. Ansonsten 1.Seite des Freds schauen bei der Übersicht einiger Systeme hier.
> 
> Edit: Hat jemand von euch ne SSD im Server verbaut ? Sind da irgendwelche Haken dabei, bzw. zu beachten ? Und wenn ich meine Plattenbelegung anschaue dann sollte eigendl. ne 30GB-SSD reichen ... hätte jemand ne Empfehlung ?




Habe in beiden Linux-Faltern eine SSD verbaut und zwar:
2600K: OCZ Vertex2 mit 50GB
i7985K: Verbatim mit 64GB

Fakt ist: beide Platten sind nur wenig belegt, es sollten auch SSD´s ab etwa 30GB reichen, die Geschwindigkeit spielt hier eher eine untergeordnete Rolle (aber Leseraten ab 150 MB/s sollten sie m. M. nach schon haben) - ich habe sie einfach nach einem "akzeptablen" Preis ausgesucht.

Da Linux schon länger den Trim-Befehl unterstützt, braucht man sich auch dahingehend keine Gedanken zu machen - also einfach installieren und "läuft"  <- (Werbungsgeschädigt?   )


----------



## Muschkote (11. April 2012)

Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit Aufgrund der Komprimierungszeit der etwa 210MB fertigen BigBigWUs von etwa *2 Stunden *eine alte 80GB HDD gegen eine 120GB SSD (ADATA S510) getauscht. Verlief völlig Problemlos, Komprimierungszeit mit der SSD knapp *2 Minuten*. Was allein dieser Wechsel an PPD brachte kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen. 
Eine 120er erschien mir wegen dem Preis/GB Verhältnis am sinnvollsten.


----------



## Amigafan (11. April 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit Aufgrund der Komprimierungszeit der etwa 210MB fertigen BigBigWUs von etwa *2 Stunden *eine alte 80GB HDD gegen eine 120GB SSD (ADATA S510) getauscht. Verlief völlig Problemlos, Komprimierungszeit mit der SSD knapp *2 Minuten*. Was allein dieser Wechsel an PPD brachte kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen.
> Eine 120er erschien mir wegen dem Preis/GB Verhältnis am sinnvollsten.



Wo, bitte, kommst Du bzw. Dein Rechner auf 2 h Komprimierzeit? (Auszug Log?)  
Selbst die angegebenen zwei Minuten erscheinen mir ungewöhnlich lange 
Mein "langsamer" Rechner braucht gerade einmal 35 Sekunden . . . für ein gepacktes 6903-Ergebnis . . .   - aber natürlich mit SSD gemessen 
Schnellere Prozis dürften noch einmal etwas schneller "arbeiten"

Edit:
Die etwas schnellere CPU benötigt gerade einmal 30 Sekunden zum Packen (WU 6903 ist vor kurzer Zeit beendet worden)


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. April 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wo, bitte, kommst Du bzw. Dein Rechner auf 2 h Komprimierzeit? (Auszug Log?)
> Selbst die angegebenen zwei Minuten erscheinen mir ungewöhnlich lange
> Mein "langsamer" Rechner braucht gerade einmal 35 Sekunden . . . für ein gepacktes 6903-Ergebnis . . .   - aber natürlich mit SSD gemessen
> Schnellere Prozis dürften noch einmal etwas schneller "arbeiten"
> ...



Muschkote hat schon recht, mit einer normalen HDD benötigt ein Rechner, egal welcher, ca. 2h....da ist anscheinend der Plattenzugriff extrem hoch.....bei meinen 7 PCs hab ich bei einem noch eine HDD 1TB drinnen...die braucht ca. 2h......meine 64GB SSD von Kingston ca. 2min......


----------



## Wolvie (11. April 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Muschkote hat schon recht, mit einer normalen HDD benötigt ein Rechner, egal welcher, ca. 2h....da ist anscheinend der Plattenzugriff extrem hoch.....bei meinen 7 PCs hab ich bei einem noch eine HDD 1TB drinnen...die braucht ca. 2h......meine 64GB SSD von Kingston ca. 2min......


 In PPD ausgedrückt heist das was... ?
2 Min vs. 2h ist echt ne Ansage, und die Preise von den 64/120 GB Modellen gingen preislich io.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2012)

Zum Glück hatte ich schnelle SAS-Platten (10'000rpm) schon beim Kauf des Servers drinn > Packzeit ~1:40min.


----------



## Thosch (11. April 2012)

*2h ??*   Das is mal heftig. Müßte ich so mal in ner Log nachschauen, will das gar nicht glauben das das soooo lange dauert ...   aber wenn ihr´s sagt ...   Dann sollte ich mal rausfinden wie lange das bei meinem RAID dauert. Hab aber bis jetzt nach der letzten Sys.-Inst. nur "kleine" WUs bekommen. Ein "Große", ne 6903er faltet gerade. Schau mer mal ...    Ansonsten ist so ne SSD sicherlich was feines, 30/32GB liegen so bis 50€ mit der beschr. >150MB/s Lesen, einigermaßen schnelle 60/64er liegen so bei 70€. Ich behalts im Auge ... 
Zwischendurch: Kann man mit nem Part.-Manager (z.B.Paragon FP-Manager) auch die Linux-/Ubuntu-Inst. so kopieren das das dann mit nem anderen LW (SSD) gleich funzt ?? Also wie in Windoof HDDs/Part. so einfach clonen ? Oder macht das ne Neuinst. zwingend erforderlich ?


----------



## Muschkote (12. April 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:
			
		

> In PPD ausgedrückt heist das was... ?


Am Beispiel einer 6903 etwa 8-10k PPD.

@Thosch
Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht am falschen Ende um 20€ oder so feilschen. Wenn die schreib/lese Raten der SSD kaum schneller sind als die einer Magnetplatte, glaube ich nicht, dass dann ein grosser Effekt zu spüren ist.


----------



## Malkolm (12. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> *2h ??*   Das is mal heftig. Müßte ich so mal in ner Log nachschauen, will das gar nicht glauben das das soooo lange dauert ...   aber wenn ihr´s sagt ...   Dann sollte ich mal rausfinden wie lange das bei meinem RAID dauert. Hab aber bis jetzt nach der letzten Sys.-Inst. nur "kleine" WUs bekommen. Ein "Große", ne 6903er faltet gerade. Schau mer mal ...    Ansonsten ist so ne SSD sicherlich was feines, 30/32GB liegen so bis 50€ mit der beschr. >150MB/s Lesen, einigermaßen schnelle 60/64er liegen so bei 70€. Ich behalts im Auge ...
> Zwischendurch: Kann man mit nem Part.-Manager (z.B.Paragon FP-Manager) auch die Linux-/Ubuntu-Inst. so kopieren das das dann mit nem anderen LW (SSD) gleich funzt ?? Also wie in Windoof HDDs/Part. so einfach clonen ? Oder macht das ne Neuinst. zwingend erforderlich ?



Funktioniert einwandfrei mit dem clonen. Linux ist da sogar noch wesentlich freundlicher als Windows.
Wenn du aber sowieso mit Linux arbeitest empfielt sich sogar das kopieren mittels dd. Da ist das Klonen einer Festplatte ein Einzeiler:

```
sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb
```

Gibt aber auch jede Menge GUIs dafür.


----------



## Thosch (12. April 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> ... Wenn die schreib/lese Raten der SSD kaum schneller sind als die einer Magnetplatte, glaube ich nicht, dass dann ein grosser Effekt zu spüren ist.


 Neee, sind schon so die beiden die ich mir rausgesucht/bestellt habe, die eine, 30GB liegt bei 270/220 lesend/schreibend und die andere, 60GB liegt bei 550/420 L/S. Sollte reichen denke ich mal.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Funktioniert einwandfrei mit dem clonen. Linux ist da sogar noch wesentlich freundlicher als Windows.
> Wenn  du aber sowieso mit Linux arbeitest empfielt sich sogar das kopieren  mittels dd. Da ist das Klonen einer Festplatte ein Einzeiler:
> 
> ```
> ...


Sooo einfach ? Und dann kann ich die andere(n) Platte(n) einfach abkoppeln, die SSD ankoppeln und das lübt dad wie wild ??? Das wäre ja mal zu Abwechslung wirklich einfach ... jetzt wird mir´s Linux/Ubuntu wieder etwas sympathischer ...    Hätte da wer mal auf die Schnelle nen gutes/brauchbares GUI bereit ? BIG THX !


----------



## Amigafan (12. April 2012)

Selbst *2 *Minuten erscheinen mir, wie oben bereits erwähnt, viel zu lang!
Ich weiß nicht, wo Ihr das "herauslest" - mein Log sagt hier z. B. *30 *Sekunden Komprimierungszeit:

[17:24:27] Finished Work Unit:
[17:24:27] - Reading up to 121622496 from "work/wudata_08.trr": Read 121622496
[17:24:28] trr file hash check passed.
[17:24:28] - Reading up to 108763072 from "work/wudata_08.xtc": Read 108763072
[17:24:28] xtc file hash check passed.
[17:24:28] edr file hash check passed.
[17:24:28] logfile size: 241457
[17:24:28] Leaving Run
[*17:24:31*] - Writing 230800017 bytes of core data to disk...
[*17:25:01*] Done: 230799505 -> 222428838 (compressed to 3.3 percent)
[17:25:01]   ... Done.
[17:25:19] - Shutting down core

Ich hab nur einen auf 4 GHz laufenden 2600K - jeder schnellere Prozi müsste demnach noch schneller sein - von daher sind 2 Minuten    
Und an diesen Logs kann man - eigentlich - nichts falsch interpretieren . . .


----------



## Abductee (12. April 2012)

bei meinem 2600k (3,5GHz) und einer 5400rpm 2,5" HDD:

[09:03:58] Finished Work Unit:
[09:03:58] - Reading up to 121622496 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 121622496
[09:04:00] trr file hash check passed.
[09:04:00] - Reading up to 108808968 from "work/wudata_02.xtc": Read 108808968
[09:04:01] xtc file hash check passed.
[09:04:01] edr file hash check passed.
[09:04:01] logfile size: 225083
[09:04:01] Leaving Run
[09:04:02] - Writing 230829539 bytes of core data to disk...
[09:04:36] Done: 230829027 -> 222467559 (compressed to 3.3 percent)
[09:04:36]   ... Done.
[09:06:23] - Shutting down core
[09:06:23] 
[09:06:23] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[09:06:31] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[09:06:31] Sending work to server
[09:06:31] Project: 6903 (Run 3, Clone 1, Gen 61)

Upload auf den Server ~40min


----------



## Amigafan (12. April 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> bei meinem 2600k (3,5GHz) und einer 5400rpm 2,5" HDD:
> 
> [09:03:58] Finished Work Unit:
> [09:03:58] - Reading up to 121622496 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 121622496
> ...




 Für mich sind das *34* Sekunden Komprimierungszeit - und das trotz einer "langsamen" 2,5 Zoll HDD mit nur 5400U/min - wo bitte kann da einer auf 2 Minuten - geschweige denn auf 2 Stunden kommen?
Da liegt wohl der Fehler "zwischen den Ohren" - und Uhrzeitangaben werden falsch interpretiert oder als solche schlicht nicht erkannt . . .


----------



## Thosch (12. April 2012)

Hab ich mich heute auch gefragt wie man auf so eine Zeit kommt, denn in  meinen Logs hab ich auch nichts dermaßen auffälliges gefunden. Vllt. war  ja auch gerade ein anderes PRG mit der Platte "beschäftigt" und da  tritt der Cl. ja in den Hintergrund. Oder die hat einfach nur gepennt  ...


----------



## Muschkote (13. April 2012)

-
Ich muss ma gucken ob ich hier mal ein Log gepostet hatte.
Aber hauptsache Ihr seid Helden und komprimiert in 30 oder 34 sec.. 
Is mir zu früh für mehr Text, ich koche zwar grade etwas aber muss gleich zur Arbeit.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2012)

Guten Morgen Muschkote; ich hoffe, dass dein Gekochtes auch geschmeckt hat.

Tatsächlich hast du recht; ob eine Kompressionszeit nun 30 oder 40 sec beträgt ist nicht so weltentscheidend

Ich wünsche dir einen schönen und stressfreien Freitag


----------



## Abductee (13. April 2012)

hat noch jemand einen tipp für mich wo ich das asus ASUS KGPE-D16 in der z-variante mit dem neuen bios herbekomme?
hab jetzt fünf shops angeschrieben und keiner konnte mir helfen, alle haben sie offiziell nur das mit t: 90-MSVD01-G0UAY00T
ich vermute mal das die auch nicht getrennt verkauft werden und gemischt zum händler kommen.


----------



## Schmidde (13. April 2012)

Also ich habs damals bei Mindfactory auf gut Glück bestellt und das "z" bekommen 
Hab auch zuerst eine Anfrage geschrieben...mit dem gleichen Ergebniss wie bei dir, dass man mir da keine genaue Auskunft geben kann


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> hat noch jemand einen tipp für mich wo ich das asus ASUS KGPE-D16 in der z-variante mit dem neuen bios herbekomme?



Doofe Antwort - aber - kauf es in der Schweiz; meines wird ein *90-MSVD01-G0UAY00Z* sein


----------



## Abductee (13. April 2012)

shop?


----------



## Abductee (13. April 2012)

korrektur, es muss natürlich die T-Variante sein, Z ist das alte bios.


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Muschkote; ich hoffe, dass dein Gekochtes auch geschmeckt hat.
> 
> Tatsächlich hast du recht; ob eine Kompressionszeit nun 30 oder 40 sec beträgt ist nicht so weltentscheidend
> 
> Ich wünsche dir einen schönen und stressfreien Freitag


 
/sign

Bitte auf die Wortwahl achten - das kann auch mal falsche interpretiert werden .


----------



## Amigafan (14. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Tatsächlich hast du recht; ob eine Kompressionszeit nun 30 oder 40 sec beträgt ist nicht so weltentscheidend




Es ging auch nur darum, dass die Komprimierungszeit durch eine "normale" HD nicht auf 2 Stunden verlängert wird - s. o. 

Genau aber diese Aussage wurde hier gemacht und ich habe mich lediglich um Richtigstellung bemüht.
Meine "Fazit" war ironischer Natur, was leider nicht erkannt wurde . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. April 2012)

Hier mal ein Auszug aus meiner LOG-File mit einer 1 TB HDD WD:

[08:52:53] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
[08:53:13] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[08:53:23] 
[08:53:23] Finished Work Unit:
[08:53:23] - Reading up to 121622496 from "work/wudata_05.trr": Read 121622496
[08:53:24] trr file hash check passed.
[08:53:24] - Reading up to 108809504 from "work/wudata_05.xtc": Read 108809504
[08:53:24] xtc file hash check passed.
[08:53:24] edr file hash check passed.
[08:53:24] logfile size: 230363
[08:53:24] Leaving Run
[08:53:26] - Writing 230835355 bytes of core data to disk...
[08:53:58] Done: 230834843 -> 222471333 (compressed to 3.3 percent)
[08:53:58]   ... Done.
[10:37:05] - Shutting down core
[10:37:05] 
[10:37:05] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[10:47:48] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[10:47:48] Sending work to server
[10:47:48] Project: 6903 (Run 9, Clone 23, Gen 25)
[10:47:48] + Attempting to send results [April 12 10:47:48 UTC]
[11:19:09] + Results successfully sent
[11:19:09] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[11:19:09] + Number of Units Completed: 20

Ich weiß nicht, warum es bei manchen hier mit einer normalen HDD schneller geht, bei mir dauerts etwas länger....


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Auszug aus meiner LOG-File mit einer 1 TB HDD WD:
> [08:53:58] ... Done.
> [10:37:05] - Shutting down core
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, warum es bei manchen hier mit einer normalen HDD schneller geht, bei mir dauerts etwas länger....


 
Was auch immer das ist - es schaut bei mir (mehr oder weniger) genau so aus 

Das ist aber - meiner Meinung nach - *nicht* die Kompressionszeit


----------



## Schmidde (14. April 2012)

Bei mir das selbe


----------



## Amigafan (14. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Was auch immer das ist - es schaut bei mir (mehr oder weniger) genau so aus
> 
> Das ist aber - meiner Meinung nach - *nicht* die Kompressionszeit




Richtig - es ist *nicht* die Kompressionszeit! Diese liegt bei obigem Beispiel bei gerade einmal bei 32 Sekunden! 

Siehe:
[08:53:26] - Writing 230835355 bytes of core data to disk...
[08:53:58] Done: 230834843 -> 222471333 (compressed to 3.3 percent)
[08:53:58]   ... Done.

Die rot markierten Zeilen geben die Kompressionszeit an - das Folgende hat nichts mehr mit der Komprimierung zu tun, die ist bereits abgeschlossen - und diese Zeit liegt bei mir auch im "Sekundenbereich" - siehe:

[17:24:28] Leaving Run
[*17:24:31*] - Writing 230800017 bytes of core data to disk...
[*17:25:01*] Done: 230799505 -> 222428838 (compressed to 3.3 percent)
[17:25:01]   ... Done.
[17:25:19] - Shutting down core     -> "Folgezeit" 18 Sekunden ! !

Was bei Euch der Rechner so lange "schafft" -  
Und Ihr habt garantiert die schnelleren CPU´s   

[08:53:58]   ... Done.
[10:37:05] - Shutting down core    
[10:37:05] 
[10:37:05] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT


Edit:

Leider "interpretiert" Ihr die Logs falsch, denn es heist ganz klar und deutlich lesbar:

[08:53:26] - Writing 230835355 bytes of core data to disk...
[08:53:58] Done: 230834843 -> 222471333 (compressed to 3.3 percent)
[08:53:58]   ... *Done.*

Und das rote Wort heist - um mal Trappatoni zu zittieren: "Ich habe fertig!" - ich jetzt auch


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2012)

Schon klar - bloss warum vergeht zwischen *Done *und *Shutting down core* eine so lange Zeit

In dieser Zeit tut der Rechner gar nix - er steht einfach ....


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schon klar - bloss warum vergeht zwischen *Done *und *Shutting down core* eine so lange Zeit
> 
> In dieser Zeit tut der Rechner gar nix - er steht einfach ....



Nein, stimmt nicht ganz: Die Festplatte rattert ohne Ende.....also sprich: Das HDD-LED leuchtet.....


----------



## Amigafan (14. April 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Nein, stimmt nicht ganz: Die Festplatte rattert ohne Ende.....also sprich: Das HDD-LED leuchtet.....




Richtig - es scheint ein "Aufräumen" stattzufinden, in dem auch nicht mehr benötigte Teile zur Berechnung gelöscht werden - und ich nehme an, dass, je defragmentierter die Festplatte ist, desto umfangreicher und dauernder dieser Prozess sich gestaltet . . .

Eine andere Erklärung habe ich leider auch nicht


----------



## Malkolm (14. April 2012)

Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher habt ihr denn in den entsprechenden Rechnern? Startet ihr die ab und an mal neu? Verändert das was an den Zeiten?

In meiner VBox mit zugeteilten 4GB Arbeitsspeicher habe ich keine solche Verzögerung zwischen Kompression und Core-Shutdown bei einer 6903. Die Datei des virtuellen Systems liegt auch auf einer (langsammen) HDD, das Wirtssystem aber auf einer SSD.


----------



## Thosch (15. April 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> hat noch jemand einen tipp für mich wo ich das asus ASUS KGPE-D16 in der z-variante mit dem neuen bios herbekomme?
> ...


 Moin @all. Ich habe mein Board vor Schmidde gekauft und da war auch schon das neue, bzw. das für die 62er benötigte BIOS drauf. Sollte also passen. Oder eben nachfragen.


----------



## Abductee (15. April 2012)

nachfragen ist gut gesagt, hab bei fünf shops angefragt.
1. hat mich auf die technische hotline um 1,3€/min verwiesen.
2. können mir nicht helfen, haben nur das z-board im programm
3. keine antwort
4. können mir nicht helfen, haben nur das z-board im programm
5. hat mir eine T-variante zugesichert, allerdings mit 2 wochen lieferzeit.

aktuell wart ich nur auf die bestellbestätigung


----------



## Thosch (15. April 2012)

Ja jaaa ... erst groß auf die Ka--e haun und dann nix haben ... Könnte mich  
Zur Erklärung: Hab 2. 6272er gestern bekommen, wollte den eben einbauen und merke das mir das 2. EPS-Kabel fehlt. An das hatte ich nicht mehr gedacht. So'ne Sch...e aber auch. Suche jetzt schon seit Stunden und finde weder PCI-E->EPS- noch Y-EPS-Kabel (ausser 1 Angeb. aber i.USA), sonst nur Verlängerungen. Und ein anderes NT will ich nun wirklich nicht kaufen, das wäre wohl Quatsch(für mich). Hat zufällig wer nen Adapter gefunden ??


----------



## Malkolm (15. April 2012)

Auf Anhieb hab ich jetzt auch nichts gefunden. Am schnellsten gehts wohl wenn du dir einen passenden Adapter selbst baust.


----------



## Thosch (15. April 2012)

... seh ich mittlerw. auch so ...    ... für aber auch jede mögliche Verbindung gibts nen Adapter, aber dafür nich ...


----------



## Abductee (15. April 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/Internes-Strom...U6/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1334511168&sr=8-13

oder zwei von denen zusammenlöten:
Wentronic 51361 Internes Stromkabel 0,28m schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Thosch (15. April 2012)

Na das erste Kabel scheint mir nicht sehr geheuer zu sein ...  , das 2. hab ich schon ins Auge gefasst. Will aber morgen im Laufe das Tages noch einige Comp.-Firmen "abklappern", vllt. haben die ein fertiges Adapter o. eben Verlängerungen. Spart mir Zeit und Porto.


----------



## Schmidde (15. April 2012)

Also ich hab den ersten Adapter nur mit Molex auf 4Pol. Den eben dann zwei mal und auch an zwei verschiedene 12V Leitungen angeschlossen 
Eine komplette CPU nur durch *einen* normalen Molex Stecker zu versorgen war mir auch etwas zu heikel


----------



## PCGHGS (15. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hat zufällig wer nen Adapter gefunden ??


 

2x 4-Pin ATX12V zu 8-Pin EPS12V Adapter 30cm


----------



## ProfBoom (16. April 2012)

Es scheint ein altes Linux Problem zu sein, dass der Core sich eine "Pause" gönnt.
Folding Forum • View topic - Core hangs: jbd2_log_wait_commit

Der Core überschreibt er die ganzen Work-Dateien in kleinen Blöcken. Das kann bei riesigen Datein schonmal etwas dauern, SSD sind da deutlich schneller.
Welches Dateisystem habt ihr? Anscheinend gibt es die meisten Probleme mit ext4.


----------



## Thosch (16. April 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> 2x 4-Pin ATX12V zu 8-Pin EPS12V Adapter 30cm


 Wenn dann bräuchte ich einen von PCI-E nach EPS12V, also der 8-PIN. Oder eben ein Y-Kabel für das eine EPS-Kabel. Weiß aber mittlerw. nicht ob ich da die Schiene des NTs überlaste. Habe noch nen 2x Molex zu EPS gefunden. Beim Seasonic steht auf der NT-Rückseite unter den Strombuchsen PCIE/CPU. Nehme ich jetzt mal an das die vorgesehen sind ne 2.CPU zu versorgen, nur eben das Kabel fehlt ... Anfrage an Seasonic ist raus, mal sehen was die sagen.


----------



## Malkolm (16. April 2012)

Schau doch mal ins Handbuch wieviel Ampere jeweils durch welche Schiene laufen dürfen. Welches NT ist es denn genau? Mein Corsair AX (ein Seasonic Derivat) hat z.B. nur eine einzige Schiene, die mit vollen 60A belastet werden kann.


----------



## Thosch (16. April 2012)

Bei mir werkelt das Seasonic X560 ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (16. April 2012)

beim KGPE-D16 steht es leider nicht im handbuch, beim schwesternmodell mit den xeons steht drinnen mindestens 18A pro eps-stecker.


----------



## Thosch (16. April 2012)

Ich hab nen Adapter gefunden von PCIE-6Pin auf ATX12V-8Pin. Der sieht mir lt. Bild so aus als wenn der passen könnte. Mal schauen ...

Update: Bestellt.


----------



## Abductee (16. April 2012)

gib mal einen link auf den shop.


----------



## Thosch (16. April 2012)

... äähhmm ... ist ne Auktion in der "Bucht" ... Link im Mom nicht verfügbar weil anderer PC aus ...


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2012)

Und dann bitte Buchtlinks wenn es sein muss per PN weitergeben .


----------



## Abductee (17. April 2012)

könnten mir die klassen falter  die das ASUS KGPE-D16 mit noctuas bestückt haben ihre lasttemperaturen hier reinschreiben?
und bitte obs ein 92er oder 120er modell ist.
danke!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> könnten mir die klassen falter  die das ASUS KGPE-D16 mit noctuas bestückt haben ihre lasttemperaturen hier reinschreiben?
> und bitte obs ein 92er oder 120er modell ist.
> danke!



Ich *werde* die CPU's mit Noctua's (NH-U12DO A3) bestücken
Die habe ich da - bloss keine Prozessoren


----------



## Schmidde (17. April 2012)

Ich hab bei mir zwei mal die 92er drauf (gibt auch ein Bild von denen auf dem Sysprofile von meinem Server). Temps füge ich heute Abend an wenn ich vom arbeiten komme 


Sooo, feierabend 
Das spukt mir lmsensors aus



Spoiler





```
marco@Marco-Server:~$ sensors
k10temp-pci-00c3
Adapter: PCI adapter
temp1:        +35.2°C  (high = +70.0°C)
                       (crit = +70.0°C, hyst = +67.0°C)

fam15h_power-pci-00c4
Adapter: PCI adapter
power1:      113.25 W  (crit = 114.64 W)

fam15h_power-pci-00d4
Adapter: PCI adapter
power1:      112.25 W  (crit = 114.64 W)

k10temp-pci-00cb
Adapter: PCI adapter
temp1:        +34.4°C  (high = +70.0°C)

k10temp-pci-00d3
Adapter: PCI adapter
temp1:        +40.4°C  (high = +70.0°C)
                       (crit = +70.0°C, hyst = +67.0°C)

k10temp-pci-00db
Adapter: PCI adapter
temp1:        +38.6°C  (high = +70.0°C)

w83667hg-isa-0290
Adapter: ISA adapter
Vcore:         +2.04 V  (min =  +2.04 V, max =  +2.04 V)  ALARM
in1:           +2.04 V  (min =  +2.04 V, max =  +2.04 V)  ALARM
AVCC:          +4.08 V  (min =  +4.08 V, max =  +4.08 V)  ALARM
+3.3V:         +4.08 V  (min =  +4.08 V, max =  +4.08 V)  ALARM
in4:           +2.04 V  (min =  +2.04 V, max =  +2.04 V)  ALARM
in5:           +2.04 V  (min =  +2.04 V, max =  +2.04 V)  ALARM
in6:           +2.04 V  (min =  +2.04 V, max =  +2.04 V)  ALARM
3VSB:          +4.08 V  (min =  +4.08 V, max =  +4.08 V)  ALARM
Vbat:          +4.08 V  (min =  +4.08 V, max =  +4.08 V)  ALARM
fan1:            0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 128)  ALARM
fan2:            0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 128)  ALARM
fan3:            0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 128)  ALARM
fan4:            0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 128)  ALARM
PECI Agent 4: +255.0°C  (high = +255.0°C, hyst = +255.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = diode
PECI Agent 4:   +0.0°C  (high =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = diode
PECI Agent 4:   +0.0°C  (high =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = diode
cpu0_vid:     +0.000 V
```




Ob die ausgelesenen Temperaturen allerdings stimmen


----------



## Abductee (18. April 2012)

@bumble

hast du dir schon überlegt wie du die montierst, bzw. in welche richtung du die blasen lässt?
geht sich der linke zum heck blasend montiert aus ohne das er den pcie16x slot verdeckt?
ich hab nur fotos gefunden wo beide nach oben blasen, was aber wenn ich keine lüfter im deckel sondern nur im heck habe? tragisch?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> @bumble
> 
> hast du dir schon überlegt wie du die montierst, bzw. in welche richtung du die blasen lässt?
> geht sich der linke zum heck blasend montiert aus ohne das er den pcie16x slot verdeckt?
> ich hab nur fotos gefunden wo beide nach oben blasen, was aber wenn ich keine lüfter im deckel sondern nur im heck habe? tragisch?



Nein, da habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht
Allerdings, da ich als Gehäuse ein *Coolermaster HAF 932 Advance* einsetzen werde (mit - unter anderem - einem 230 mm Lüfter im Deckel), ist es auch nicht so schwierig


----------



## Thosch (18. April 2012)

Ich hab auch einem im Deckel ....  ... und einen Lüfter in der Gehä*u*seoberseite ...!  Und ich habe gaaanz einfache Kühler (Dynatron A-6 2HE G34 Aktiv) verbaut, gehen auch und sind mir leise genug.

Ja wer den Link braucht kann ihn gerne erfragen. Aber vllt. reicht es ja auch in der Buchtsuche folgendes einzugeben: "Adapter 6 Pin PCIe auf 8 Pin ATX, 12V Adapter"  ...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen im Deckel ....


 
Daran habe ich nie gezweifelt 



Thosch schrieb:


> ... und einen Lüfter in der Gehäseoberseite ...!


 
 Wie meinen?? Käse??...  oder der Lüfter ist gehässig laut?? ... -  ach ich weiss; habs ganz alleine rausgefunden


----------



## Thosch (18. April 2012)

... in der Reihenfolge !


----------



## Malkolm (19. April 2012)

Ich habe die in der RuKa bereits erwähnte starke Abhängigkeit der Faltperformance der Server-WUs vom Arbeitsspeicher nocheinmal genauer untersucht und dabei ein ziemlich bemerkenswertes Resultat erhalten.

Bedingt durch ein defektes RAM-Modul musste ich ein wenig mit verschiedenen Taktungen und Bestückungen experimentieren um das Gesamtsystem stabil zu bekommen. Zum Einsatz kam ein i7-3930K auf einem RIVF mit einem Corsair Vengeance Red 1833 Quad-Kit bzw. einem G.Skill Ripjaws 1333 Dual-Kit. Die CPU wurde während der Tests @stock mit einem fixierten Max-Turbo-Multi (38) betrieben, sprich die reine CPU-Leistung blieb während der Tests konstant.

P6903 Resultate:
Ripjaws@1333MHz,CL9,Dual-Channel -> TPF: 50m20s (Basis/-) -> PPD: 74.200 (Basis/-)
Vengeance@1833MHz,CL9,*Dual-Channel* -> TPF: 48m25s (-4%/Basis) -> PPD: 78.600 (+6%/Basis)
Vengeance@1833MHz,CL9,*Quad-Channel* -> TPF: 44m25s (-13%/-9%) -> PPD: 89.500 (*+20%/+13%*)

Dieses Ergebnis hat mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich überrascht. Vorallem der Unterschied von Dual- zur Quad-Channel Speicheranbindung (+13%) ist außergewöhnlich bemerkenswert. Im Vergleich zu Spiele-Benchmarks ist bei F@H also tatsächlich ein wesentlicher (d.h. spürbarer) Mehrwert von schnellerem Arbeitsspeicher zu verzeichnen.


Mein Fazit:
Gerade wenn man die derzeitigen Speicherpreise vergleicht ist ein Upgrade von langsammen Riegeln (2x4GB DDR3 1333MHz ~40€) zu schnellen Riegeln (2x4GB DDR3 1866MHz ~55€) sehr sinnvoll. Wo/Wie sonst bekommt man >4k PPD (bzw. ein Upgrade von 6% in den PPD) für 15€?
Besitzer eines LGA2011 Systems sollten auf jedenfall auf Quad-Channel Speicher setzen (4x2GB DDR 1866MHz ~80€). Ein Upgrade von 15kPPD (bzw. 20%) für 45€ ist außerordentlich lohnend.


----------



## Wolvie (19. April 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> [...]P6903 Resultate:
> Ripjaws@1333MHz,CL9,Dual-Channel -> TPF: 50m20s (Basis/-) -> PPD: 74.200 (Basis/-)
> Vengeance@1833MHz,CL9,*Dual-Channel* -> TPF: 48m25s (-4%/Basis) -> PPD: 78.600 (+6%/Basis)
> Vengeance@1833MHz,CL9,*Quad-Channel* -> TPF: 44m25s (-13%/-9%) -> PPD: 89.500 (*+20%/+13%*)[...]



So exzessiv hab ich das nicht getestet, aber Leistungszuwachs durch höheren RAM-Takt kann ich bestätigen. 
Bei 1333Mhz(9-9-9-24) lag der PPD-Ausstoß bei ca 114k PPD (3960X@4.4Ghz), mit 1866(9-10-9-27) gingen die PPD auf ~117k PPD hoch. 
Bei den automatischen Latenzeinstellungen vom BIOS (11-11-11-31 ??) im Vergleich zu den XMP-hinterlegten (9-10-9-27) konnte ich bei den "schärferen" Timing ein Plus von etwa 600-800 PPD sehen. (Alles auf P.6903 bezogen)

Hab hier auch noch 16GiB Quad-Channel mit 2133Mhz (CL9) rum liegen.  Aber dazu braucht das Board erst das neuste BIOS, un das geht nicht, bevor nicht die P.6903 fertig ist.


----------



## Thosch (21. April 2012)

Könnte mir mal jemand seine Temps von seinen 6272er hier fix mitteilen ? BigTHX !


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2012)

Sysübersicht aktualisiert.


----------



## mihapiha (22. April 2012)

Seit heute in der Früh ist die Faltfarm von meinem Freund am Laufen. Insgesamt falten bei ihm 48 Kerne bei 2.2 GHz. Er wird das ganze aber noch übertakten, da er sich ein passendes Bios aus dem Internet geladen hat. 
Nach dem jetzigen Stand, schafft seine Faltfarm eine P6904 WU mit circa 21 Minuten TPF. Also erwartet er rund 450k PPD. Nach der Übertaktung sollten noch 100k PPD mehr drin sein. Idle sind 20°C drin und bei Vollast zur Zeit circa 30°C

Ich lasse euch näheres Wissen sobald ich was weiß


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Seit heute in der Früh ist die Faltfarm von meinem Freund am Laufen. Insgesamt falten bei ihm 48 Kerne bei 2.2 GHz. Er wird das ganze aber noch übertakten, da er sich ein passendes Bios aus dem Internet geladen hat.
> Nach dem jetzigen Stand, schafft seine Faltfarm eine P6904 WU mit circa 21 Minuten TPF. Also erwartet er rund 450k PPD. Nach der Übertaktung sollten noch 100k PPD mehr drin sein. Idle sind 20°C drin und bei Vollast zur Zeit circa 30°C



Na das ist ja mal ein Teil zum Liebhaben


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. April 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> (...)


 Wow! 
Und das läuft 24/7? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Thosch (22. April 2012)

Boar ... ich glaub das freut die Stromlieferanten ganz besonders. Wenn man so´ne Faltfarm, solche Faltserver anmeldet müsste/sollte man doch eigendl. Mengenrabatt bekommen ... ?!


----------



## mihapiha (22. April 2012)

Bisher läuft es 24/7 und es sieht nach 450k PPD aus. Aber es läuft erst seid rund 12h. Ich werde mit ihm aber öfter noch reden und werde versuchen herauszufinden wie viel Watt so ein Teil verbraucht. Das Mainboard hat 3x 8-Pin für die CPUs und zwei davon sind bislang angeschlossen. Er braucht noch den passenden Adapter für die Nr. 3, und erst dann wird er etwas übertakten. Aber sonderlich schlimm dürfte es nicht einmal sein. Er hatte für 140k PPD zuvor 4kW verbrauch, da er mit Grafikkarten faltete ohne die CPUs zu belasten.

Er hatte da ein paar GTX295 Grafikkarten im Einsatz. Ich habe vergessen wie viele. Dürften so um die 10 gewesen sein..


----------



## davidof2001 (22. April 2012)

Wie ist denn sein Username bei F@H? Und für welches Team ist er zu Gange?


----------



## mihapiha (22. April 2012)

WOLF_TEAM_LEADER's contributions to Folding@home

Für welches Team er damit falten wird weiß ich nicht. Kann durchaus sein, dass er bei einem neuen Team sein wird, oder vielleicht sogar ein eigenes Team macht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. April 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> WOLF_TEAM_LEADER's contributions to Folding@home
> 
> Für welches Team er damit falten wird weiß ich nicht. Kann durchaus sein, dass er bei einem neuen Team sein wird, oder vielleicht sogar ein eigenes Team macht.


 Wieso geht er nicht zum PCGHX Team? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## mihapiha (22. April 2012)

Weil er nicht Deutsch kann. Ich glaube kaum, dass er überhaupt jemals von diesem Forum gehört hat. Er ist Australier.

Hier ein paar erste Infos:

WOLF_TEAM_LEADER SuperMicro H8QGi-F | 4x AMD Opteron 6174 @ 2,2 GHz (48/48) .../.../450.000 650W Ubuntu 10.1 

Wenn die WU fertig ist testet er noch das restliche genauer. Wie gesagt werde ich die Ergebnisse hier bekanntgeben und euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Gehäuse ist ein CoolerMaster HAF 932. Modifiziert wurde das Gehäuse kaum. Es gab nur eine Halterung für ein Netzteil oben und die hat er händisch entfernt

Achja zwei neue Bilder von der Faltfarm:


----------



## WOLF_TEAM_LEADER (22. April 2012)

Hey guys.
I am a friend of mihapiha and just thought I would talk more about the new Folding farm of mine he has mentioned.

Full specs of my 4p:
4x Opteron 6174
Supermicro H8QGi-F
16 x2GB G.Skill Ripjawz 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 @ 1.5v
Samsung F3 1TB
Corsair HX1000W PSU
CoolerMaster HAF 932 Advanced

Water-Cooling:
4x CPU-370
1x Phobya Nova 1080 + radiator housing
1x PMP-450S @ 12V
9x Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm (AP-15)
1x EK RESx2 Multi 250

At stock clocks (2.2GHz) I will be getting...
6901 = 360,000 PPD (TPF = 6m 30s)*
6903 = 490,000 PPD (TPF = 14m 20s)*
6904 = 500,000 PPD (TPF = 19m 30s)*
*Currently estimated however they are accurate.

I am running Ubuntu 10.10 with tear's thekraken wrapper installed to increase performance a bit.
At full load the temperatures never exceed 30'C on the cores and are usually around 24'C at night with 18'C at idle.
I will be using a custom BIOS to achieve some very stable overclocks soon.
A clock of 240x11 = 2.64Ghz is what I expect from the OC.
This will substantially increase my PPD so a 6904/6903 should get 550,000+ PPD.

One of my 16 DIMM's was faulty so now 1 CPU runs with only 3 DIMM's which decreases performance a bit 
My memory is running at 9-9-9-24 instead of 7-7-7-21 and this has a large decrease on my PPD but I will fix this after OCing.

Since I started folding I have mainly used 9800GTs, 9800GX2's, GTX 295s, GTX 460s, GTX 480s as well as CPUs such as a i7 930 and 2600k.
This new 4P will consume 650-750W and produce in excess of 500K PPD which is very efficient compared to my old GPU Folding farm.

I might put some pics of my old GPU folding up in my own topic if you guys want that 

Thanks


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. April 2012)

WOLF_TEAM_LEADER schrieb:


> (...)


 You've got a awesome PC! 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, ( (= )
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> You've got a awesome PC!



... seconded.. - Happy folding, Bro


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2012)

Nice one . This topic is used to show the Folding-PCs of the users . You don't have to start a new topic .
Happy folding!


----------



## Wolvie (22. April 2012)

A real powerful and pretty system. 
~ 400-500k PPD with one(!) system are damt crazy!


----------



## mihapiha (22. April 2012)

für die PPD ist sein System nicht mal so teuer. Man bedenke dass man die CPUs auch gebraucht für relative faire Preise bekommen kann, und dann entsteht so eine Leistung. Einfach genial


----------



## davidof2001 (23. April 2012)

Mann muss sich nur mal vorstellen, was diese Maschine erst mit den 6272er Opterons veranstaltet.


----------



## WOLF_TEAM_LEADER (23. April 2012)

I paid $450 each for the 6174's brand NEW.
If anyone is deciding between 61xx and 62xx chips then here is what you should know.
A 16 core Bulldozer/Inter-Lagos 62xx has 1 FPU for every 2 cores, each being 256-bit.
A 12 core Magny-Cours 61xx has 1 FPU for every 1 core, each being 128-bit.
The 62xx chip has 4 decoders while the 61xx chip has 3 decoders.
So it's 48 cores & 48x 128-bit FPUs w/ 4x 3 decoders Vs. 64 cores & 32x 256-bit FPUs w/ 4x 4 decoders.
The greater amount of FPUs on the 61xx and the fact that 62xx chips large FPUs are being starved means there is an 'internal bottleneck' if you like within the CPU.
At least this is the case for Folders...

Therefore, 6174 > 6274 which I have seen true in my TPF results compared to fellow 4P folders.
61xx chips also consume quite a bit less power than 62xx chips so you got greater performance for less power consumption.
Only 61xx chips are currently supported for over clocking with the 3rd party BIOS.


----------



## Muschkote (23. April 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Mann muss sich nur mal vorstellen, was diese Maschine erst mit den 6272er Opterons veranstaltet.


 
Ich kann die Erkenntnisse von *WOLF_TEAM_LEADER *bestätigen, die 6272er werden nicht schneller sein als die 6172er.
Wenn du mal auf Seite 1 in der Übersicht mein System (in dem Fall "nur" ein 2P Sys) mit einem 6272er vergleichst, wirst du sehen, dass mein Sys. mehr ppd bei gleichzeitig weniger "Stromverbrauch" liefert.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2012)

Das ist alles schön und gut; bloss...

... sind 6172 und 6174 (noch) schwer(er) zu bekommen und sehr teuer - verglichen mit 6272 bzw. 6274
Man muss schon Glück haben (so wie ich mit dem SR2-System) um zu vernünftigen Preisen so ein System zusammenzustellen


----------



## mihapiha (23. April 2012)

oder man muss Kontakte in Amerika haben. In den USA wechseln die CPUs, verglichen mit unseren Preisen, relativ billig den Besitzer.

Wolf hat als Australier inportieren müssen. Auch in seinem Land sind die CPUs viel zu teuer.


----------



## Thosch (23. April 2012)

Btw ... Ist das "normal" das eine 6903 von 13:56 bis 15:15 UTC braucht um upzuloaden ...? Das is ne Menge Zeit und Punkte die verloren gehen ...


----------



## Malkolm (23. April 2012)

Es sind gute 220MB die da durch die Leitung gehen 
Bei meiner 16000er Leitung (mit ~100KB/s Upload) dauerts auch 40 Minuten.

Abhilfe schafft da übrigens langouste.


----------



## Wolvie (23. April 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Es sind gute 220MB die da durch die Leitung gehen
> Bei meiner 16000er Leitung (mit ~100KB/s Upload) dauerts auch 40 Minuten.
> 
> Abhilfe schafft da übrigens langouste.


 Gibt's dafür ne Anleitung? Bin auf der Suche... hab aber bis jetzt nix gefunden. 

Und was ist eigentlich diese "thekraken"-Geschichte? Soweit ich gelesen hab ist das aber nur nützlich bei Multi Socket Systemen?


----------



## Malkolm (24. April 2012)

Für den Kraken schreibe ich gerade nen deutschen Guide, aber ja ist eigentlich nur für Multisockel geeignet. Habs bei meinem SB-E mal ausgetestet und konnte keine Veränderung feststellen was die TPF angeht (nur die normale Streuung von +- 20s).

Für langouste gibts schon anleitungen im netz (such mal nach tear + langouste oder fah + langouste). Das Tool ist vom gleichen Mitfalter wie auch TheKraken: Tear. Im Endeffekt setzt du dir damit einen lokalen Fah-Proxy auf, der das senden (und aufräumen, der Step der hier bei einigen 2h dauert!) übernimmt und dem client direkt die möglichkeit gibt die nächste WU zu saugen und zu beackern 
Im Endeffekt spart man sich damit, je nach System und Leitung, bis zu mehreren Stunden pro BigBig-Wu.

Wenn der Kraken Guide ferig ist und gefällt kann ich das Gleiche auch nochmal für langouste machen.


----------



## WOLF_TEAM_LEADER (24. April 2012)

tear's The Kraken helps decrease TPF on anything with 2 or more sockets.
I was getting live support from Tear and some of the other big folders at [H] when I was building my 4P 
If you are running a Dual Socket Intel then BFS is also recommended but if it's a dual or quad socket AMD then just The Kraken.
Single CPU rigs should not use the kraken.
I haven't installed langouste yet but I can record the time decreases it gives me afterwards.

BTW: What % of members would be able to read my posts? :S


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2012)

WOLF_TEAM_LEADER schrieb:


> BTW: What % of members would be able to read my posts? :S


 
I think (understand) English isn't a problem for our members . But we have to take care that there's not to much English - quote out of the board-rules (translated): "The board-language is german." .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2012)

Wenn ich das Ganze jetzt richtig verstanden habe, erweitern diese beiden Programme einfach den V6 um die UP/Dounwload-Geschichte des V7 das man wärend des Uploads der fertigen WU schon die nächste falten kann.

Also nur interessant für V6-Falter > Richtig?


----------



## Wolvie (24. April 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> [...]Wenn der Kraken Guide ferig ist und gefällt kann ich das Gleiche auch nochmal für langouste machen.



Danke für die tolle Erklärung. 
Und ein Guide für "die" Langouste würde ich sehr nützlich finden


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2012)

WOLF_TEAM_LEADER schrieb:


> BTW: What % of members would be able to read my posts? :S



Around 80% - i guess



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Ganze jetzt richtig verstanden habe, erweitern diese beiden Programme einfach den V6 um die UP/Dounwload-Geschichte des V7 das man wärend des Uploads der fertigen WU schon die nächste falten kann.
> 
> Also nur interessant für V6-Falter > Richtig?



Ausgezeichnete Frage - würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Amigafan (24. April 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Ganze jetzt richtig verstanden habe, erweitern diese beiden Programme einfach den V6 um die UP/Dounwload-Geschichte des V7 das man wärend des Uploads der fertigen WU schon die nächste falten kann.
> 
> Also nur interessant für V6-Falter > Richtig?



Richtig - in V7 hast Du ja die Möglichkeit, den Flag: *next-unit-percentage* zu setzen - damit kannst Du die nächste WU bereits vor Beendigung der "alten" WU herunterladen und damit die Wartezeit des Down-und Uploads "überbrücken" - denn der Upload findet während der Berechnung der neuen WU  statt . . . 

Daher ist langouste nur für diejenigen interessant, die unter Linux noch den V6er Clienten nutzen


----------



## Malkolm (24. April 2012)

Für Langouste stimmt das. Das Entkoppeln von Übertragungszeit und Rechenzeit erledigt das V7 Control-Center nativ schon vollkommen ausreichend. Ob der V7 Client alleine (also ohne ControlCenter) das ebenfalls beherrscht müsste man mal testen. Da es aber in meinen Augen unsinnig ist den V7 ohne ControlCenter zu nutzen ist das eigentlich auch unerheblich.

Der Kraken ist aber was vollkommen anderes. Um die Frage jetzt schon zu beantworten poste ich hier schonmal einen Auszug aus dem Guide:



> *Was genau macht dieser "Affinity Wraper"?* (Für Interessierte)
> 
> Um zu verstehen wo die Optimierungen vom Kraken ansetzen muss man verstehen wie ein MultiSockel-System funktioniert. Ein solches besteht in der Regel aus mehreren Prozessoren, die jeweils eigenen L1/2/3-Cache besitzen und ebenfalls jeweils an einen Satz Arbeitsspeicher besonders schnell angebunden sind. Die Kommunikation der einzelnen Prozessoren untereinander und mit den restlichen Systemkomponenten erfolgt über einen Ringbus, der (nicht zuletzt aufgrund der langen physikalischen Wege) langsammer ist als die Kommunikationswege innerhalb einer CPU-RAM-Konfiguration. Ein Aufgabe wird von einem CPU-Gespann also dann besonders schnell erledigt, wenn diese Aufgabe in Häppchen geteilt wird, welche die einzelnen CPU-Kerne berechnen können, ohne dass sie zwischendurch aufeinander angewiesen sind. Je mehr Zeit damit verbracht wird auf andere Komponenten zu warten, desto weniger bleibt natürlich für die eigentliche Arbeit übrig -> Der Kern wartet -> Die Leistung sinkt.
> Der SMP-Client von F@H macht sich natürlich die potentiell riesige Leistungsfähigeit von Mehrkern-Prozessoren zu Nutze und verteilt die WorkUnit soweit es geht in Häppchen, gibt diese aus und wartet auf die berechneten Teilergebnisse dieser "Worker" um daraus die nächsten Häppchen zu generieren und zu verteilen. Brauchen dabei aber nun einige Worker länger als andere müssen im schlimmsten Fall alle anderen Worker warten, bis die langsammen Aufgaben abgearbeitet sind -> die PPD sinken.
> ...



Hoffe das hilft schonmal


----------



## Amigafan (24. April 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Für Langouste stimmt das. Das Entkoppeln von Übertragungszeit und Rechenzeit erledigt das V7 Control-Center nativ schon vollkommen ausreichend. Ob der V7 Client alleine (also ohne ControlCenter) das ebenfalls beherrscht müsste man mal testen. Da es aber in meinen Augen unsinnig ist den V7 ohne ControlCenter zu nutzen ist das eigentlich auch unerheblich.
> 
> Der Kraken ist aber was vollkommen anderes. Um die Frage jetzt schon zu beantworten poste ich hier schonmal einen Auszug aus dem Guide:
> 
> ...




Fantastisch - bie Dir treffen technischer Sachverstend und die Fähigkeit, technische Zusammenhänge verständlich zu erläutern, aufeinander. 
Das findet man heutzutage leider selten . . .
Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> Ob der V7 Client alleine (also ohne ControlCenter) das ebenfalls beherrscht müsste man mal testen. Da es aber in meinen Augen unsinnig ist den V7 ohne ControlCenter zu nutzen ist das eigentlich auch unerheblich.


Kann ich bestätigen das er es beherscht ohne Controllcenter.
Alte Version vom Controllcenter lief bei mir nicht, aktuelle Version läuft.


----------



## Thosch (24. April 2012)

Naja ... soweit hab ichs verstanden ... aber hilft nicht unbedingt die Uploadzeit zu verkürzen. Gehe ich denn recht in der Annahme das erst wenn die WU "drüben" ist und deren "Rechtmäßigkeit" geprüft wurde die Zeit stehen bleibt bei der der Bonus ausgerechnet wird ...? Oder ist es der Zeitpunkt der wirklichen Fertigstellung der irgendwo (Prüfsumme oder so) vermerkt wird ...?


----------



## Malkolm (24. April 2012)

Die Punkte pro WU bleiben gleich (es zählt die Zeit der erfolgreichen Übermittlung), der einzige Vorteil ist, dass du schon wieder schneller starten kannst eine WU zu berechnen.

Anders ausgedrückt: Die Zeit pro WU ist identisch, aber die WU pro Zeit werden mehr


----------



## Wolvie (24. April 2012)

@*Malkolm*: Wirklich 1 A super Arbeit. Ich ziehe meinen Hut. 
Nur schade das es so eine kleine Gruppe gibt, die das Nutzen können. 
Oder anderst gefragt: Für Single-Sockel gibts keine Alternative zu Stanford's DLB?


----------



## Thosch (25. April 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Die Punkte pro WU bleiben gleich (es zählt die Zeit der erfolgreichen Übermittlung), der einzige Vorteil ist, dass du schon wieder schneller starten kannst eine WU zu berechnen.
> 
> Anders ausgedrückt: Die Zeit pro WU ist identisch, aber die WU pro Zeit werden mehr


 Es läuft ja bei mir der v7, also klappt das mit dem "schon-Falten-wenn-upload". Bräuchte ich also langouste wohl nicht unbedingt ...


----------



## Thosch (26. April 2012)

Moin@all. Ich brech gleich wieder auf ne Holzbohle ... hängt der Cl. schon wieder zw. 2 WUs fest ... so scheints mir ... nix passiert ... und immer beim Wechsel auf ne 6904er ... die Teile  mich an !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die vorherige sendets nicht die neue fängt nicht an mit rechnen ... gleich überlege ich mir zu SETI zu wechseln !!!

Update: Tooooll, tooooll, toll ... danke an den Entwickler dieser WUs !!  Er fängt die neue WU NICHT an sondern nimmt die alte, schon mal  berechnete, denn die kennt er ja ...   ... und wieder mal 290k aufwärts im Ar... , danke an Sf !!!  Ohne zu löschen,o.ä., einfach so ... lachst dich kaputt ...


----------



## Thosch (26. April 2012)

... äähhmm ... mein FF spinnt auch ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. April 2012)

Ich bekomm jetzt in Massen *die neuen 16er P8101*, die schafft mein Server und mein i7-3930K gerade noch so.....


----------



## Malkolm (26. April 2012)

Was machen die denn so an PPD? Mehr als die "alten" 12C-WUs?
Wie hoch ist dein 3930K getaktet?


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. April 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Was machen die denn so an PPD? Mehr als die "alten" 12C-WUs?
> Wie hoch ist dein 3930K getaktet?



Mein 3930K ist mit 4,6GHZ getaktet, läuft mit Quadchannel. Punkte siehe Screenshot:


----------



## Malkolm (26. April 2012)

Ich nehme an der 3930K ist der "Server 1"?
125k PPD mit 4,6GHz sind grob auf P6903 Niveau, evtl. etwas darüber, aber auf jedenfall vergleichbar.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. April 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich nehme an der 3930K ist der "Server 1"?
> 125k PPD mit 4,6GHz sind grob auf P6903 Niveau, evtl. etwas darüber, aber auf jedenfall vergleichbar.


Nein, der Server1 ist mein echter Server mit 32 Kernen, der Server4 ist mein 3930k....


----------



## Thosch (29. April 2012)

Was zum Geier macht der eigendl. die ganze Zeit zw. 06:14 und 7:33 UTC !?!?!?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2012)

Hatte schon mal jemand gepostet, wahrscheinlich die temp. Dateien im work-Ordner löschen. Zur Beschleunigung sollte im Linux mehr Hauptspeicher helfen, da dann mehr Filesystemzugriffe über den Cache laufen.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Was zum Geier macht der eigendl. die ganze Zeit zw. 06:14 und 7:33 UTC !?!?!?!



Ja, diese "Totzeit" ist a *pain in the ass*


----------



## Thosch (29. April 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hatte schon mal jemand gepostet, wahrscheinlich die temp. Dateien im work-Ordner löschen. Zur Beschleunigung sollte im Linux mehr Hauptspeicher helfen, da dann mehr Filesystemzugriffe über den Cache laufen.


 Da reichen wohl 8GB pro CPU immer noch nicht ?? Und mein RAID ist ja auch schon was schneller als "normale" HDDs ... also wirklich zum


----------



## Malkolm (29. April 2012)

Probier mal langouste  Damit sollten diese Totzeiten passé sein.


----------



## Thosch (29. April 2012)

Ich denke im v7 ist sowas schon drinnen !?!?! Die nächste WU ist ja dann schon immer geladen und auf READY.


----------



## Thosch (29. April 2012)

>> Doppelpost wg. der "nicht-Anhäge-Anhängemöglichkeit" beim Bearbeiten <<  

Kann mir bitte einer evtl. noch diese Diskrepanz erklären: Im Log wird folgendes angezeigt:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und in der "Abrechnung "nur" 432,995 ... ??

... immerhin 6 Punkte ...


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte einer evtl. noch diese Diskrepanz erklären


 
Übersetz doch einfach mal "estimate". Da hat sich der Folding-Client wohl ein bisschen verrechnet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2012)

Mein Server hat wiedermal ne WU an der Angel, für die er zulangsam ist :
Damit es bei einer P8101 Bonuspunkte gibt muss man mindestens eine TPF von 34:33min haben, aber meine Server kommt nur auf 36:25min. 

Da ich momentan ziemlich beschäftigt bin, hab ich leider es auch erst bei 50% gemerkt  > auch wenn gerade mal lächerliche 22'607Punkte für über 2 Tage Faltzeit gibt lass ich sie fertig falten.


----------



## Amigafan (30. April 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Übersetz doch einfach mal "estimate". Da hat sich der Folding-Client wohl ein bisschen verrechnet.


 

Nicht wirklich - nur rechnen der V7 und der Ergebnisserver mit kleinen Zeitdifferenzen - und diese ergeben 6 Punkte . . .
Immerhin ist dadurch dein Ergebnis um 0,0013856781% "verringert"  - das könnte mit der Zeit richtig "in die Punkte" gehen  

Apropos Zeit:
Welches Filesystem benutzt Du am Server, Tosch?


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .... auch wenn gerade mal lächerliche 22'607Punkte für über 2 Tage Faltzeit gibt lass ich sie fertig falten.



Das nenne ich Sportsgeist und "voll grass gorrekkte" Einstellung


----------



## Thosch (30. April 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> . . .
> Immerhin ist dadurch dein Ergebnis um 0,0013856781% "verringert"  - das könnte mit der Zeit richtig "in die Punkte" gehen


Na rechne das mal auf 100 Jahre hoch ... das summiert sich. 



Amigafan schrieb:


> . . .Apropos Zeit:
> Welches Filesystem benutzt Du am Server, Tosch?


Bei mir läuft Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS inkl. alles Updates, aber welches Filesys ...  ... hab am LTS sooo nix geändert.


----------



## Malkolm (30. April 2012)

Wie gesagt, wenns dich wirklich stört würde ich langouste versuchen. Das übernimmt eben nicht nur das vorherige Saugen der neuen WU, sondern eben auch das Bereinigen im Hintergrund. Auf der anderen Seite sind es eben gerade mal 1-2% der Gesamtzeit einer solchen WU.


----------



## Thosch (30. April 2012)

Soooo ... ich melde mich erst mal vom Falten ab. Grund: das "feine Teil"  will nicht mehr, fährt nicht mal mehr das BIOS vollständig hoch, bleibt  schon im POST hängen. Jeglicher Rückbau/Austausch/Wechsel  (Position,Anzahl) von CPU und RAM (soweit eben möglich) brachte keine  Besserung. 
Also bin ich dann mal wech ...


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Soooo ... ich melde mich erst mal vom Falten ab. Grund: das "feine Teil" will nicht mehr, fährt nicht mal mehr das BIOS vollständig hoch, bleibt schon im POST hängen. Jeglicher Rückbau/Austausch/Wechsel (Position,Anzahl) von CPU und RAM (soweit eben möglich) brachte keine Besserung.
> Also bin ich dann mal wech ...



Ja neee - so ein Mist; tut mir echt leid
Bleib aber weiter hier zugegen und halt uns auf dem Laufenden

Für die "Reparatur" wünsche ich dir maximal Glück


----------



## Wolvie (30. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Soooo ... ich melde mich erst mal vom Falten ab. Grund: das "feine Teil"  will nicht mehr, fährt nicht mal mehr das BIOS vollständig hoch, bleibt  schon im POST hängen. Jeglicher Rückbau/Austausch/Wechsel  (Position,Anzahl) von CPU und RAM (soweit eben möglich) brachte keine  Besserung.
> Also bin ich dann mal wech ...


 OH NOO! ...
Scheinst ja echt kein Glück/Spaß gehabt zu haben mit dem Ding. 
Drück dir beide Daumen, das nix schlimmes/teures kaputt is.


----------



## Thosch (30. April 2012)

War irwie schleichend, erst startete das OS nicht, dann funzte auch keine Neuinst., dann gings nicht mal mehr durchs BIOS o. ins Setup. Schätze/hoffe auf das MoBo. Ist auch noch massig Garantie drauf.


----------



## Abductee (30. April 2012)

probleme mit dem ASUS KGPE-D16 hör ich gar nicht gern, hoffe es läuft bald wieder bei dir. *daumendrück*
an deiner netzteilverkabelung kann es nicht liegen?
du nützt ja so ein y-kabel für die eps stecker oder?


----------



## Thosch (1. Mai 2012)

Moin. Nein, ist kein Y-Kabel sondern ein PCIE-zu-EPS-Adapter. Und ich rechne jetzt mal damit das so eine PCIE-Schiene die CPU gut "unterhalten" kann. Daran sollte es eigendl. nicht liegen. Aber auch wenn ich den Rechner ohne diese Verbindung und mit 1 CPU starten wollte lief nix. Denke mal das es das MoBo ist. Denn ein Wechsel der Komponenten in der Position und der Anzahl brachte keinerlei Veränderungen.


----------



## PAUI (1. Mai 2012)

haste ma en Bios reset versucht?


----------



## Thosch (1. Mai 2012)

Nee, hab ich auch noch nicht. Der kommt ja nicht mal bis dahin, also kein Setup, bzw. BIOS. Oder macht man das extern ...?


----------



## PAUI (1. Mai 2012)

extern, mach mal Bios Batterie raus und dann mal aufen Powerbuttom drücken aber ohne das der Stromstecker drin ist. damit geht man sicher das die Kondensatoren sich entladen.

es gibt auch Jumper (Brücken) die man umsteckt um das Bios zu resetten.

hier http://217.26.67.168/uploads/7/4/744571/cmos+jumper.gif

wird auch CMOS resett genannt.

damit werden die Bios einstellungen auf Standart gesetzt


----------



## Amigafan (2. Mai 2012)

*@ Tosch*

Wenn Du die Hardware wieder zum "Laufen" überredet hast, empfehle ich Dir die Installation von Ubuntu, wie es bei "Bigadv for dedicated 2600K" beschrieben ist:

Die "händische" Partitionierung der Hd´s unter Verwendung des *ext3*-Filesystems.
Der Vorteil:
Die lange "Aufräumphase" wird drastisch reduziert, als Beispiel: 
Die Zeit zwischen dem Beenden des Schreibens auf meine SSD (Done) und das Herunterfahren des Cores (Shutting down Core) betrug bei der letzten 6901er WU heute gerade einmal *7 Sekunden*  - bei gut 100MB Daten - also weder Minuten, geschweige den mehr als 1 Stunde oder gar noch langer!


----------



## PAUI (2. Mai 2012)

Es geht doch aber auch mit debian oder? Das läuft nämlich derzeit auf meinen Server.


----------



## Malkolm (2. Mai 2012)

ext3 ist ein ganz normales Standard-Filesystem für Unix/Linux etc. 
Ubuntu ist übrigens ein Debian-Derivat


----------



## Amigafan (2. Mai 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> ext3 ist ein ganz normales Standard-Filesystem für Unix/Linux etc.
> Ubuntu ist übrigens ein Debian-Derivat


 
Richtig - es ging mir vor allem darum, Tosch eine Möglichkeit aufzuzeigen, wie diese "Zeit des Nichtstuns" (Aufräumen) drastisch verkürzt werden kann - das zieht sich nämlich mit dem mittlerweile "standartmäßig" installierten ext4-Filesystem  unnötig in die Länge . . .


----------



## Schmidde (2. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig - es ging mir vor allem darum, Tosch eine Möglichkeit aufzuzeigen, wie diese "Zeit des Nichtstuns" (Aufräumen) drastisch verkürzt werden kann - das zieht sich nämlich mit dem mittlerweile "standartmäßig" installierten ext4-Filesystem  unnötig in die Länge . . .



Na klasse...das ext4 ist bei mir auch drauf


----------



## mattinator (2. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> das zieht sich nämlich mit dem mittlerweile "standartmäßig" installierten ext4-Filesystem  unnötig in die Länge . . .


 Meines Wissens ist ext4 nur über das ext3 (ext2) "drübergestülpt". D.h. man kann eigentlich normal Standard installieren und dann einfach den Filesystem-Typ in der /etc/fstab von ext4 in ext3 ändern. Danach natürlich neu booten.


----------



## Thosch (2. Mai 2012)

n´Abend@all !
Hab gestern noch´n Hilferuf an den Onlinehändler geschickt und der hat mir ein Ticket für die Reklamation eingräumt. Das werde ich wohl auch so in Anspruch nehmen. Ich denke mal das ein BIOS-Reset alleine das Prob nicht beheben wird. Denn: Das Sys ist schrittweise "in die Knie gegangen", erst startete das Ubuntu nicht mehr, dann fand er die HDDs nicht mehr richtig, dann ging auch keine Inst.von CD mehr, dann kam ich nicht mehr bis zur CD, dann lief es nicht mehr bis zum POST, und zu guter letzt schaffts nicht mehr ins BIOS/Setup. So schleichend kann es nicht von nem BIOS-"Ausfall" kommen. Das schreit nach nem HW-Defekt. Hab Rückgebaut, erst den RAM dann die CPUs getauscht, dann einzeln, wurde immer schlechter. Werde auf alle Fälle das MoBo und das NT einschicken. Mal sehen ob ich die beiden 6272er mitschicke. Glaube aber im Mom nicht das es an denen liegt.
Frage an WaKü-KGPE-D16-Besitzer: Gibts überhaupt wen der das MoBo, bzw. die CPUs unter Wasser kühlt ? Wenn ja mit was habt ihr den Höhenunterschied zw. Headspreader und "Anpressrahmen" überwunden ? Wenn das Teil denn einmal so "zerfleddert" ist könnte ich den gleich noch "bewässern" ...  

@Amigafan: Das mit dem Filesys ... ist das ne gesicherte Sache oder doch nur deiner SSD "geschuldet" ? Hab ja hier auch noch ne 60GB "rumliegen" ...


----------



## Schmidde (2. Mai 2012)

...der Heatspreader ist doch höher als der Halterahmen des Sockels oder nicht?! Die WaKühler für den G34 werden da schon ohne bastelei passen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Mai 2012)

Mal was anderes.....die neuen 16er WUs zwingen hier so einige Serverrechner in die Knie, oder? Bei mir schaffen es auch nur noch meine 2 besten Rechner.....und die BIGs für die 12Kerner sollen auch auslaufen.....


----------



## Schmidde (2. Mai 2012)

Meinst die 8101er?


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Mai 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Meinst die 8101er?


Ja, genau! alles was über 34min TPF ist, bekommt keine Bonuspunkte mehr....


----------



## Wolvie (2. Mai 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, genau! alles was über 34min TPF ist, bekommt keine Bonuspunkte mehr....


 Was brauchts da an Rechenpower, um die TPF unter 34min zu halten ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Mai 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Was brauchts da an Rechenpower, um die TPF unter 34min zu halten ?


Der Server 2 x AMD Opteron 6272 oder ähnliches schafft es in knappen 27min TPF, oder ein I7-3930K mit 4,6 GHZ bei 31min TPF....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Was brauchts da an Rechenpower, um die TPF unter 34min zu halten ?


Morgen Abend versuchen wir uns mal am Kracken, es wird ja gesagt das ein Leistungsplus von 5% aufwärts drinn ist > wenn es minimum 6% sind reichen auch 2XE5645. 

Versuch macht schlau.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Mai 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> @Amigafan: Das mit dem Filesys ... ist das ne gesicherte Sache oder doch nur deiner SSD "geschuldet" ? Hab ja hier auch noch ne 60GB "rumliegen" ...



Nach einigen Forenbeiträgen, die ich in Bezug auf diese "nichts-passiert-Problematik" gelesen habe, soll das ext3-Filesystem mit dem Core besser harmonieren und das stattfindende "Aufräumen" geht wesentlich schneller vonstatten. Den Link dazu gab es hier im Forum . . .


----------



## Thosch (3. Mai 2012)

Könnte mich aber auch nicht erinnern das ich erhöhte Festplattenaktivitäten gesehen hätte in der "Gedächtnispause" ... Na damit kann ich mich später befassen, erst mal muss ich den Falter zerlegen und einschicken.


----------



## mihapiha (3. Mai 2012)

OK. Wenn ein Interesse bestünde: hier die Daten meines Freundes nach längerer Testphase:

WOLF_TEAM_LEADER SuperMicro H8QGi-F | 4x AMD Opteron 6174 @ 2,2 GHz (48/48) .../334.000/447.000 650W Ubuntu 10.1

Sollte sich jemand für ähnliche Faltfarmen interessieren, sollte man auf jeden Fall diese Homepage kennen: 

Dell PowerEdge Servers, HP Proliant Servers, Xeon Processors

Die Opteron 6100er Serie kostet bei uns sehr viel Geld. Es zahlt sich daher aus, besonders wenn man 4 CPU kaufen will, diese dort zu bestellen. Wolf hat so zum Beispiel seine Opteron 6174 zu 450 USD pro Stück gekauft. Selbst mit Postgebühren und sonstigen Kosten, ist das noch immer viel viel billiger als unsere lokalen Preise. Außerdem hat F@H eine Vorliebe für niedrige Timings. Laut Wolf ist es nicht so wichtig für F@H ECC Speicher zu kaufen, sonder lieber 1333 MHz CL7. Das bringt viel mehr PPD und funktioniert ebenso.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. Mai 2012)

Sehr knuspriger Kram da, das vorweg. Aber da hat er aber wohl sehr viel Glück mit dem Preis gehabt, oder aber vorgerechnet.
Der einzig verfügbare und dazu noch gebrauchte 6174 (Trotzdem mit Garantiezeit von 3 Jahren) kostet dort $595, was hingegen in Euro umgerechnet etwa 450 sind.
Entweder er hat nen Mordsrabatt bekommen, dir schon den Europreis gesagt, oder aber die Seite interpretiert meinen Header als "bösen deutschen" und setzt die Preise hoch .


----------



## mihapiha (3. Mai 2012)

Naja ich habe auch für 600 USD die 6176 gesehen. Man muss natürlich auch was bieten. Immerhin wenn man 4 CPUs bestellt kann man natürlich auch einen kleinen Rabatt verlangen. Ich möchte nicht anzweifeln das 450 für die 6174 sehr sehr günstig ist und er da schon etwas Glück gehabt hat, aber wenn man eine solche Faltfarm bauen will, könnte man ja was verlangen bzw. ein Auge darauf werfen. 

Ich denke es it eine gute Sache wenn man den Shop kennt. Statt 3 oder 4000 Euro kann man auch für 2000 Euro entsprechende CPUs bekommen - etwas Glück vorausgesetzt.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. Mai 2012)

Dieses Glück gönne ich jedem Falter .
Freut mich echt riesig, dass so etwas möglich ist und dann auch noch damit gefaltet wird.
Hat WOLF noch ein paar Nacktbilder von der Hardware ?

An die Herren mit einzig ihrem Faltserverbuntu auf SSD: Wenn ihr doch alles herausquetschen wollt, habt ihr noch den CFQ-Scheduler gesetzt?


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2012)

der lieferstatus der 61xx ist so viel ich gesehen hab ja gleich miserabel wie die der 62xx.
hab meine 6274er am montag bestellt und als vorläufiges lieferdatum KW19/20 bekommen (nächste/übernächste woche).

auf lager scheint so was nicht wirklich wer zu haben.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Mai 2012)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> An die Herren mit einzig ihrem Faltserverbuntu auf SSD: Wenn ihr doch alles herausquetschen wollt, habt ihr noch den CFQ-Scheduler gesetzt?



Was ist der CFQ-Scheduler bzw welche Funktion soll er wahrnehmen?


----------



## Malkolm (4. Mai 2012)

CompletelyFairQueuing. Ist seit dem 2.6.18er Kernel der Standard-Scheduler, der sich um die I/O-Zugriffe kümmert.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Mai 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> CompletelyFaitQueuing. Ist seit dem 2.6.18er Kernel der Standard-Scheduler, der sich um die I/O-Zugriffe kümmert.



Schön - damit hat ein "neuer" Scheduler die Arbeit übernommen - und?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. Mai 2012)

2.6.16 und "neu"... Ja, zur der Zeit ohne SSDs für den Heimanwender.

Der Kollege CFQ ist eher auf HDDs eingestellt und verteilt den In- und Output gleichermaßen an alle Prozesse gleichmäßig.
Wenn sich hier wegen der 7 Sekunden Zeit auf der SSD gefreut wird, die der Faltprozess benötigt, um den Datenrest zu beseitigen, dann können Bastelfreudige sich ja auch mal den NOOP- oder Deadline-Scheduler ansehen.
NOOP versucht nahezu keine Prozessorleistung abzuzwacken und überlässt die Arbeit dem Plattencontroller selbst, während Deadline die Zugriffe nach Priorität vergibt.
Da gibt es sicherlich noch keine faltspezifischen Benches zu, da das Zietvorteile in der Höhe von Eulenpfürzen sind. Aber hey, wenn wir schon versuchen das ganze zu optimieren ...
Der Faltprozess läuft ja mit zurückgestellter Priorität, wodurch Deadline ihn nahezu abwürgen könnte, wenn nebenbei die Updates ansprängen, wenn diese automatisiert sein sollten. Ob das Quantum CPU-Zeit, das NOOP falls überhaupt herausholen könnte in fassbarem Maße gewichtig ist, ist die Frage.

Edit:

Bloß nicht vergessen was da so oft über "running systems" gesagt wird .


----------



## mattinator (4. Mai 2012)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Der Kollege CFQ ist eher auf HDDs eingestellt und verteilt den In- und Output gleichermaßen an alle Prozesse gleichmäßig.


 
Gut zusammengefasst. Hier eine kurze Erläuterung in Englisch (auch wie man ihn zur Laufzeit und beim Boot umschaltet): Selecting and Tuning a Scheduler.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Mai 2012)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Bloß nicht vergessen was da so oft über "running systems" gesagt wird .


 
touch running systems!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. Mai 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> touch running systems!


 Nicht einmal per touch !


----------



## Amigafan (4. Mai 2012)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> 2.6.16 und "neu"... Ja, zur der Zeit ohne SSDs für den Heimanwender.
> 
> Der Kollege CFQ ist eher auf HDDs eingestellt und verteilt den In- und Output gleichermaßen an alle Prozesse gleichmäßig.
> Wenn sich hier wegen der 7 Sekunden Zeit auf der SSD gefreut wird, die der Faltprozess benötigt, um den Datenrest zu beseitigen, dann können Bastelfreudige sich ja auch mal den NOOP- oder Deadline-Scheduler ansehen.
> ...




Ever touch a running system . . .   . . . till it´s running faulty . . .  

Hier ging es schlicht um die Tatsache, dass einige Server nach dem Beenden der Berechnung und dem Komprimieren der Daten mehr als eine Stunde "nichts sichtbares" machen und erst nach diesem "Leerlauf" den Core beenden.
D. h. mehr als eine Stunde "unproduktiv" - kein Senden des Ergebnisses oder kein Neubeginn einer weiteren WU - und damit "vers(ch)enkte" Zeit . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> - und damit "vers(ch)enkte" Zeit . . .


 
Sehr nettes Wortspiel


----------



## Neox (5. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

mal ne Frage: Für Server werden ja meist 19`` Racks verwendet. Macht es auch Sinn diese Privat zu nutzen, wenn man eine Gaming/Workstation (Flugsimulatoren/VM maschine) aufbauen will? 
Sind diese auch gut belüftet?


----------



## Abductee (5. Mai 2012)

haben meistens kleine lüfter und sind nur auf nutzen und nicht auf lautstärke ausgelegt.
in einem büro kannst du so was nicht unterstellen.
meistens 60er oder 80er mit ~6000rpm
von den höheneinheiten bist du ja auch mit den cpu-kühlern sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Mai 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> mal ne Frage: Für Server werden ja meist 19`` Racks verwendet. Macht es auch Sinn diese Privat zu nutzen, wenn man eine Gaming/Workstation (Flugsimulatoren/VM maschine) aufbauen will?
> Sind diese auch gut belüftet?


 
Wenn Du mit der Lautstärke eines Föhns klar kommst . . .


----------



## Himmelskrieger (6. Mai 2012)

Heute kam mein bestellter Server an 

Ich wollte mir nur ein Gehäuse für das hinstellen im Zimmer als Dekoration kaufen, nun ist auch was drinnen ;D

Es ist ein NEC 5800 120RF-2 mit 2x intel Xeon@2,4Ghz Single Core und 8GB Ram

Er hat sogar einen IDE Slot ;D, aber das NT keinen Molex Stecker 
Habe Ubuntu getestet, ging nicht, es hing sich immer beim Live Modus oder wenn man auf Instalieren drückt auf.

Ram ist laut Ubuntu Ram test Fehlerfrei (4GB DDR1 Ram @4 Module von Samsung), und das Netzteil ist das lauteste, etwa so laut wie mein PC ist das Netzteil wenn der Server aus ist.

Er hat halt keine HDD bzw. Möglichkeit eine außer SCSI anzuschließen, und er ist mir viel zu Laut, daher denk ich er wird nur als Deko weiterdienen ;D 

Aber die 50€ (Mit Versandt) waren mir das schönes Case und der Ram darin wert, vielleicht braucht man sowas ja nochmal was davon um den alten Kisten im Haushalt nochmal Power zu geben.

Und nachdem mein Aktueller PC aufgerüstet ist, auf i5...... dient der dann alte dann als Server.

Mal sehen was ich raus mache 

Hier gibs ein par Bilder: https://plus.google.com/112780391388269647599/posts/BobNgpYxMd6

Was mich wundert ist das bis jetzt die CPU Kühler kalt blieben, aber er lief ja nicht viel, was BIOS, was Ubuntu Installer der nicht ging.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Heute kam mein bestellter Server an  ....


 
Nun, falten wirst du damit wohl nicht wollen / können - insofern ist er für uns nicht so interessant
Als Deko - warum nicht



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> ... und nachdem mein Aktueller PC aufgerüstet ist, auf i5......


 
Hast du vor damit zu falten??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand mal durchgetestet welche Linux-Distribution sich am besten zum falten eignet? 

Unser Erfolg mit Kracken hält sich sehr in Grenzen und ist kaum der Rede wert.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Mai 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal durchgetestet welche Linux-Distribution sich am besten zum falten eignet?
> 
> Unser Erfolg mit Kracken hält sich sehr in Grenzen und ist kaum der Rede wert.


Angeblich die Ubuntu 10.10. Da gibts seit April keine Updates mehr aber fürs Falten tut es.......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Angeblich die Ubuntu 10.10. Da gibts seit April keine Updates mehr aber fürs Falten tut es.......


Falten muss es können und der DLNA/UpnP-Server muss laufen > dann bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## PAUI (7. Mai 2012)

ich nutze Debian 7 Wheezy auf meinen Server. ist ja für Multi CPU Systeme geeignet aber ubuntu ist ja fast es gleiche bzw. Debian Derivat.


----------



## Abductee (7. Mai 2012)

hat schon jemand das ubuntu gürteltier ausprobiert?

gibts da auch vernünftige downloads vom debian?
auf debian.org die *10* dvd-images können ja nicht deren ernst sein.


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> hat schon jemand das ubuntu gürteltier ausprobiert?
> 
> gibts da auch vernünftige downloads vom debian?
> auf debian.org die 10 dvd-images können ja nicht deren ernst sein.



in der Regel reicht die erste DVD. Oder du nimmst die netinst CD.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> hat schon jemand das ubuntu gürteltier ausprobiert?
> 
> gibts da auch vernünftige downloads vom debian?
> auf debian.org die *10* dvd-images können ja nicht deren ernst sein.


 
Werde voraussichtlich in ein paar Wochen aufs Schuppentier umsteigen, wenn mir Ubuntu bis dahin noch gut genug ist.
Es nervt mich irgendwie etwas an zur Zeit .

Bei Debian sind das ja noch Images für immerhin ~10 verschiedenen Architekturen!
Ubuntu bringt es mit AMD64 und x86 im Bereich der großen Images mit Alternate-, Desktop-, Server- und Wubi-Image allein schon auf 8 Stück x'D.
Dann kämen noch die Netinstaller- und Core-Images...


----------



## PAUI (8. Mai 2012)

brauchst nur die erste DVD der rest wird per inet gezogen was updates ist. mit den anderen DVD´s haste halt alles an Paketen.


----------



## Malkolm (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn es dir um das letzte Quäntchen Leistung geht würde ich es mit einem reinen Server-Linux, also ohne x11, versuchen.
Behelfsweise boote mal in einer normalen Ubuntu-Installation in den Runlevel 3 (müsste mit dem Befehl "sudo init 3" klappen, der Desktop sollte sich dann beenden und dir lediglich eine Shell zur Verfügung stehen), evtl. bringt das nochmal ein paar Prozentpünktchen mehr an Leistung und es reicht für die Deadline.

Ansonsten noch eine andere Idee: Kommst du an schnelleren Speicher ran? Damit lassen sich im Zweifel mal flux 10% Leistung rausholen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2012)

Wir haben glaub ich so ziemlich alles versucht, was in einem vernüftigen Rahmen liegt und sich nicht mit seinem zweitem Verwendungszweck beisst, aber mein Server bleibt einfach zu langsam zum P8101 falten.

RAM aufrüsten ginge nur bedingt, da mein Server nur 1333MHz erlaubt und bereits welche verbaut sind > in wie weit RAM-Riegel mit kürzeren Timings noch was bringen ist schwierig abzuschätzen.

Momentan werd ich mit dem V6 falten, da er mit Kracken die identische Leistung wie der V7 bringt, aber sich die P8101 einfacher löschen lassen.

Ps.: Für alle die jetzt sagen, daß macht man aber nicht > bevor ich P8101 ohne Bonus falte, falte ich normale SMP's > ~5X mehr Punkte.


----------



## mallkuss (8. Mai 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Wenn es dir um das letzte Quäntchen Leistung geht würde ich es mit einem reinen Server-Linux, also ohne x11, versuchen.
> Behelfsweise boote mal in einer normalen Ubuntu-Installation in den Runlevel 3 (müsste mit dem Befehl "sudo init 3" klappen, der Desktop sollte sich dann beenden und dir lediglich eine Shell zur Verfügung stehen), evtl. bringt das nochmal ein paar Prozentpünktchen mehr an Leistung und es reicht für die Deadline.



das werde ich mal probieren  gehe eh nur per SSH console auf den server, brauch also keinen Desktop!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben glaub ich so ziemlich alles versucht, was in einem vernüftigen Rahmen liegt und sich nicht mit seinem zweitem Verwendungszweck beisst, aber mein Server bleibt einfach zu langsam zum P8101 falten.



Meine vor-vorletzte Server-WU war auch eine 8101; natürlich mit dem selben (unbefriedigenden) Resultat


----------



## Malkolm (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn ihr keine 8101 haben wollt, nutzt doch einfach den Core-Hack in umgekehrter Richtung (sprich einfach Zeilen aus der /proc/stat löschen), und gaukelt dem Client weniger Cores vor als vorhanden.
Müsste man mal ausprobieren, ob der Client sich auch mit -smp 24 starten lässt, wenn er selbst danach nur 12 Cores detected. Wenn ja wäre das ein feiner Workaround.

Ist allemal sauberer als ungewollte WUs zu löschen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> Ist allemal sauberer als ungewollte WUs zu löschen.


Ist Ansichtsache, mal abgesehen davon sind P6901/6903/6904 nicht unwillkommen und die wären auch davon betroffen.


----------



## Malkolm (8. Mai 2012)

Nope. 6901-6904 brauchen nur 12 Kerne. Mein SB-E bekommt nur diese und er läuft ohne irgendwelche Hacks, und damit nur mit 12 Kernen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Nope. 6901-6904 brauchen nur 12 Kerne. Mein SB-E bekommt nur diese und er läuft ohne irgendwelche Hacks, und damit nur mit 12 Kernen.


Ich dachte die Grundvoraussetzung für 6901-6904 wären auch schon bereits 16 Kerne/Threads, aber wenn es so ist wäre es allemal einen Versuch wert > Danke für den Hinweis. 

Die Frage ist allerdings wie der Client reagiert wenn wir ihm 12 Kerne vorgaukeln aber 24 zur Verfügung stehn > Testen, dann wisssen's wir.


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2012)

Lasst das Gaukeln. Wenn ihr dem Client "sagt", dass er nur 12 Kerne hat, wird er auch nur mit 12 Threads arbeiten und die restlichen Kernen tun nichts. Bessere Idee: zwei Clients laufen lassen und jedem nur die Hälfte der Kerne geben, am besten mit thekraken, damit nicht soviel hin- und hergeswitched wird. Der Einfachheit halber am besten den 6-er und 7-er oder zwei 6-er Clients in verschiedenen Verzeichnissen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Mai 2012)

Nur leider wird das mit den 12 Kernen und 6901-6904 bald ein Ende haben, da alle Bigs auf 16 Kerne laufen werden....dann werden laut Folding@home: Update on "bigadv-16", the new bigadv rollout alle umgestellt, sobald sich alles stabilisiert hat.


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2012)

Mit Glück gibts am Wochenende ein Punkteupgrade 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte bis jetzt 16 Kerne sei die Grundvoraussetzung für die P8101, aber selbst wenn man den Client mit  -smp 12 startet bekommt man welche.


----------



## Malkolm (9. Mai 2012)

ja, weil der -smp flag keine Auswirkungen hat auf die Anzahl detektierter Cores, lediglich auf die Anzahl generierter Worker 
Da musst du wohl tatsächlich nach obigem Schema tricksen.


----------



## Thosch (9. Mai 2012)

... und ich find einfach keine Zeit die Teile fertig zu machen und einzuschicken ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> ja, weil der -smp flag keine Auswirkungen hat auf die Anzahl detektierter Cores, lediglich auf die Anzahl generierter Worker
> Da musst du wohl tatsächlich nach obigem Schema tricksen.


Heisst also "Doppeltricksen" > 1X 12Kerne vorgaukeln und WU holen > "Zurücktrickens" und mit 24 Kerne falten. 
Ein Xeon alleine ist leider zu langsam um die P6903/P6904 mit Bonuspunkte zu falten. 

Bevor ich P8101 falte, schmeiss ich meinen alten Faltserver wieder an und mache die 9'000PPD der P8101 da > bei halben Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Malkolm (9. Mai 2012)

Man müsste wie gesagt mal testen, ob man den Client dazu überredet bekommt mit mehr Workern zu falten als er Kerne detektiert, dann spart man sich auch das "hin und her"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2012)

Selbst wenn man mit einem "Trick" den Client dazu überreden kann, würde es sich nur um eine Lösung auf kurze Zeit handeln > Standfort wird ja in absehbarer Zeit alle BigWU's auf minimum 16 Kerne setzten. 

Wieso selektiert eigendlich Standfort nicht von sich selber WU's aus, für die die entsprechende Hardware zu langsam ist, sprich gibt sie jemand anderem mit schnellerer Hardware? 
Nach zwei, drei Stück weiss man ja das die entsprechende Hardware zu langsam ist.

Am besten würde sowieso Standfort mal endlich mit diesem "Deadline/Finaldeadline"-Geraffel aufhören > Punkteverteilung wie heute aber von der Deadline-Grenze bis man bei der Finaldeadline bei den Basispunkten angekommen ist. 

Basispunkte beim Nichteinhalten der 1.Deadline ist ein absoluter Faltwitz: P8101 ~60h = 22'607Punkte / P6097 (aktuelle WU) ~8h = ~17'000Punkte > 60h = ~*127'500Punkte!*

Ja, ich bin sauer.


----------



## Amigafan (10. Mai 2012)

*@ A.Meier-PS3*

Verständlich, dass Du sauer bist - hast Du es mal damit probiert, den Speicher für das Falten einzugrenzen?
Vielleicht kannst Du damit das "Ziehen" der 81xx-WU´s verhindern.
Gib mal unter dem Flag: memory eine Größe von *2799* KB ein - dann sollte der Client Bigs bis maximal 6903 holen (am Einfachsten, wenn Du erst den flag -configonly zun Start des V6ers angibst und dort diese Angabe unter Advanced options einträgst)

Das hat mir nämlich geholfen, meinen i7 875K vor 6904er WU´s zu "schützen" - die schafft er in der vorgegebenen Zeit nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2012)

Man müßte also herausfinden wieviel Speicher die P8101 braucht um sie auszuschliessen, den die P6904 würde ich ungern ausschliessen > diese WU bringt mir bis jetzt den höchsten PPD-Austoss.


----------



## Amigafan (10. Mai 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Man müßte also herausfinden wieviel Speicher die P8101 braucht um sie auszuschliessen, den die P6904 würde ich ungern ausschliessen > diese WU bringt mir bis jetzt den höchsten PPD-Austoss.



Manchmal hat man schlicht nur die Wahl zwischen "Not und Elend"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal hat man schlicht nur die Wahl zwischen "Not und Elend"


Wieso, hast du schon getestet wieviel Speicher die P8101 braucht?
Ich gehe davon aus das sie mehr braucht, weil sie den erheblich grösseren Faltaufwand als die P6904 benötigt.


----------



## Amigafan (10. Mai 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieso, hast du schon getestet wieviel Speicher die P8101 braucht?
> Ich gehe davon aus das sie mehr braucht, weil sie den erheblich grösseren Faltaufwand als die P6904 benötigt.




Nein - meine Wahl war gemeint in Bezug auf:

volle Speichernutzung - 6904 und 81xxer WU´s . . . 
"beschnittener" Speicher - nur bis 6903er WU . . . 

Da ich keine "Falter" verwende, die den Anforderungen der 81xxer WU´s "gerecht" werden, stellt sich für mich nicht das Problem bzw die Suche nach einer Lösung dafür - sorry  

Daher habe ich auch nur die "Einfachlösung" für Dich . . .


----------



## Thosch (10. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit. Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe wg. Rücksendung der HW. Kurz mal ne Stichpunkt-artige Fehlerbeschreibung, die ich glaube schon mal von mir gegeben hatte:
- Ubuntu wird zu erst nicht mehr vollständig später gar nicht mehr hoch gefahren
- Boot-LW werden nicht mehr erkannt
- BIOS läuft nicht mehr bis zum POST-Screen durch
- Rechner startet gar nicht mehr, ohne irgendwelche Piep-Codes
- Austausch/Rückbau der CPUs, des RAMs bringen keine Änderungen
Meinungen welche HW betroffen sein könnte ? Tippe auf MoBo oder Netzteil, Tendenz meinerseits i.Ri. MoBo.
THX4Help


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2012)

*Himmelherrgottnochmal*

Mein Server "servt" nicht mehr

Seit mehr als 24 Stunden kriege ich - in loser Reihenfolge:

Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
und/oder 
Exception: Could not get an assignment
und/oder
Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0

.. bei Verbindungsversuchen mit 128.143.231.201 - er scheint aber nicht am Ar.... zu sein 

Habt ihr auch Schwierigkeiten / kann ich was tun??


----------



## Malkolm (12. Mai 2012)

Hat der Server sonst eine Verbindung ins Netz? Hab bei Ubuntu nach einigen Updates das Problem gehabt, dass er erst nach einem Neustart wieder ins Netz kam.

Ansonsten ist die von dir genannte IP online (lässt sich pingen) und ich habe auch keinerlei Probleme mit dem Ziehen neuer WUs, letzteres allerdings von einem anderen Assignment server.

Falls ein Neustart nicht hilft würde ich es mal mit dem normalen Prozedere des WOrk/Queue/Slot löschen probieren um einen neuen/anderen Assignment Server zu bekommen.


----------



## Schmidde (12. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir läuft alles, meiner hat sich heute Mittag (ca. 14°°) auch vom gleichen Server ganz normal eine WU gezogen 
Bei mir häufen sich aber wieder 8101er....aber wenn sie sonst niemand falten kann...oder will


----------



## PAUI (12. Mai 2012)

ich kriege die Tage nur noch 7xxx, wo es Fett Punkte gibt und wo die PPD in die Höhe schießen.

p.s. sieht man ja an meinen Rank.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Hat der Server sonst eine Verbindung ins Netz? Hab bei Ubuntu nach einigen Updates das Problem gehabt, dass er erst nach einem Neustart wieder ins Netz kam.



Aber natürlich - das war das erste was ich kontrolliert habe



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist die von dir genannte IP online (lässt sich pingen) und ich habe auch keinerlei Probleme mit dem Ziehen neuer WUs, letzteres allerdings von einem anderen Assignment server.


 
Hab ich natürlich auch gemacht - pingen war kein Problem



Malkolm schrieb:


> Falls ein Neustart nicht hilft würde ich es mal mit dem normalen Prozedere des WOrk/Queue/Slot löschen probieren um einen neuen/anderen Assignment Server zu bekommen.


 
Hatte ich natürlich auch versucht - hatte nix geholfen

Habe inzwischen probehalber V6 installiert und mit den flags -smp16 -bigadv -local -forceasm gestartet
Der hat sich dann auch zum 128.143.231.201 connected und erst mal gut eine Stunde nix gemacht
Danach hat er sich den core geholt und eine 8101 gestartet; dumm nur, dass ich mit meinen 2 Xeon's die Deadline nicht schaffe

Also für mich ist im Moment Schluss mit Server-BIG's falten
Er läuft jetzt mit allen 16 Cores und faltet "normale" SMP's


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2012)

@Bumbelbee: Wen dein Server gerade ne P8101 faltet, wieviel Speicher verbraucht das Teil? 
Ich möchte die P8101 auch loswerden und versuche es mit dem Vorschlag von Amigafan > Beschränkung des Arbeitspeichers. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...mmelthread-der-serverwahn-80.html#post4201674


----------



## Octopoth (12. Mai 2012)

Ich falte momentan auch ne 8101 und der gönnt sich 1,8GiB unter Ubuntu 10.10.


----------



## Schmidde (12. Mai 2012)

Bei mir sind es gesamt 2,5GB unter Ubuntu 11.1, hab aber keine Ahnung was Ubuntu allein schon an Arbeitsspeicher braucht.


----------



## Octopoth (12. Mai 2012)

Wenn du die Systemüberwachung öffnest dann auch den Reiter Prozesse klickst, suchst du nach FahCore_a5.exe (bzw. theKraken-FahCore_a5.exe falls du TheKraken benutzt) dann siehst du genau viel RAM dieser Prozess beansprucht.


----------



## Schmidde (12. Mai 2012)

Aaaah ok...da sinds dann auch 1,8GB


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2012)

Dann klappt also die Idee mit der Arbeitsspeicherbeschränkung auch nicht > die P6903 verbraucht 2,8GB (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS). 

Was ich allerdings ein wenig seltsam finde, in der Systemüberwachung taucht der Faltprozess gar nicht auf. 
Ich kann nur nachschauen wenn ich im Terminal "top" eingebe.


----------



## Octopoth (12. Mai 2012)

Auch nicht wenn du in der Systemüberwachung unter Ansicht -> Alle Prozesse auswählst?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2012)

Octopoth schrieb:


> Auch nicht wenn du in der Systemüberwachung unter Ansicht -> Alle Prozesse auswählst?


So hatte ich es noch nicht versucht > 3,3GB 

Nochmal nachschauen kann ich nicht > genau jetzt wurde die P6903 fertig.


----------



## Octopoth (12. Mai 2012)

Na dann bete schon mal, dass du nicht ne 8101 bekommst


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2012)

Bete das die P8101 nicht kommt > Ich bin schon bereit sie zu löschen.


----------



## Octopoth (12. Mai 2012)

Dann editiere doch die /proc/stat, zieh dir eine 6900er WU, editierst die /proc/stat wieder um und Happy Folding habe ich selber schon ausprobiert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2012)

Hat sich brav ne P6903 geholt. 

Was ist das? /proc/stat?


----------



## Octopoth (12. Mai 2012)

Damit kannst du dem System weniger oder mehr Cores "vorgauckeln" (auch unter CoreHack bekannt)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2012)

Meine Meinung zum Corehack:


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> würde es sich nur um eine Lösung auf kurze Zeit handeln > Standfort wird ja in absehbarer Zeit alle BigWU's auf minimum 16 Kerne setzten.


----------



## Octopoth (12. Mai 2012)

Ich denke mal wenn man "echte" 16 Kerne zur Verfügung hat, dann ist die 8101 kein Problem. Ich schaffe die 8101 auch nur knapp mit meinen 12 Kernen da sie ja eigentlich für 16 ausgelegt ist. 16 Threads sind halt nicht 16 Kerne.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2012)

Eins steht für mich auf alle Fälle fest: Wenn ich meinen Server je mal ersetzte, kommt ein Quad-Sockel-Server. 
Um die Anfangskösten tief zu halten, könnte man den immernoch am Anfang mit 2 CPU's betreiben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Mai 2012)

Octopoth schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wenn man "echte" 16 Kerne zur Verfügung hat, dann ist die 8101 kein Problem. Ich schaffe die 8101 auch nur knapp mit meinen 12 Kernen da sie ja eigentlich für 16 ausgelegt ist. 16 Threads sind halt nicht 16 Kerne.


Nein, da muss ich widersprechen:  Auch mit echten 16 Kernen ist die 8101 nur mit viel MHZ zu schaffen und nur wenige CPUs schaffen es.....


----------



## Octopoth (12. Mai 2012)

Also ich schaff die 8101 29min TPF und ca 111k PPD


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Mai 2012)

Octopoth schrieb:


> Also ich schaff die 8101 29min TPF und ca 111k PPD


Naja, mit Sandybridge und 12 Kernen....da steckt schon Leistung dahinter......aber ohne Sandybridge wirds schwierig.....


----------



## Malkolm (13. Mai 2012)

Mein einer kleiner 6-Kerner (+HT) faltet die 8101 ebenfalls in unter 30min TPF. Die Kernzahl als Maßstab für Leistung zu nutzen ist also nur in erster Näherung ausreichend und zielführend, zum Glück hat das Stanford ja erkannt und arbeitet daran für eine neue Client Version. Mittelfristig bleibts also leider dabei


----------



## sc59 (13. Mai 2012)

mich würde mal eine min. Systemanforderung interessieren .
16 Kerne oder Thread´s oder  was auch immer.!?

die hier genannten Systeme haben ja damit schon Probleme.(Start Post)

mfg sc59


----------



## Wolvie (13. Mai 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> mich würde mal eine min. Systemanforderung interessieren .
> 16 Kerne oder Thread´s oder  was auch immer.!?
> 
> die hier genannten Systeme haben ja damit schon Probleme.(Start Post)
> ...


 
Schau hier mal in der FAQ, das sollte eventuell einige Fragen auflösen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Mai 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Mein einer kleiner 6-Kerner (+HT) faltet die 8101 ebenfalls in unter 30min TPF. Die Kernzahl als Maßstab für Leistung zu nutzen ist also nur in erster Näherung ausreichend und zielführend, zum Glück hat das Stanford ja erkannt und arbeitet daran für eine neue Client Version. Mittelfristig bleibts also leider dabei


Welche Intel-CPU ist das, dass sie alleine ne P8101 schafft und vorallem mit welcher Taktung?


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Welche Intel-CPU ist das, dass sie alleine ne P8101 schafft und vorallem mit welcher Taktung?



*DAS *würde mich auch *mächtig* interessieren


----------



## sc59 (13. Mai 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Schau hier mal in der FAQ, das sollte eventuell einige Fragen auflösen.



<<ich meinte eigentlich direkt auf das Projekt 8101 bezogen.
denn A.Meier-PS3 (12/24Kerne) und Bumblebee(8/16Kerne) schaffen es mit ihren dual socket Systemen ja nicht, die WU vor der ersten Deadline zu berechnen. 
Somit kann man ja alleine die Kernanzahl Bergenzung seitens Stanford nicht als Maß nehmen, um auf die Bonuspoints zu kommen.


----------



## Malkolm (13. Mai 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Welche Intel-CPU ist das, dass sie alleine ne P8101 schafft und vorallem mit welcher Taktung?


 
i7-3930K ab ~4GHz schafft jede derzeitige Server-WU (auch die 8101).

Derzeit läuft er auf 4,5GHz, macht damit ~110-120k PPD (je nach WU).
Aufgeschlüsselt:
P6904: 51min40s TPF (ca. 116k PPD)
P6903: 37min30s TPF (ca. 115k PPD)
P6901: 14min10s TPF (ca. 110k PPD)
P8101: 28min TPF (ca. 117k PPD)

Ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, wenn man sich überlegt, dass die Faltleistung proportional zur Taktung ansteigt.
Die SB-Architektur ist generell schon recht fix, dazu noch 12MB Cache und 2 zusätzliche Kerne inkl. HT (SB-E) ist derzeit wohl das schnellste was man so bekommen kann.
Ein einzelner Prozzi mit 4GHz macht grob die Leistung von zwei SB-EP a 2GHz. Ein entsprechend übertakteter SB-E nimmt es also recht leicht mit einem Dual-SB-EP-System auf.


----------



## Wolvie (13. Mai 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> i7-3930K ab ~4GHz schafft jede derzeitige Server-WU (auch die 8101).
> 
> Derzeit läuft er auf 4,5GHz, macht damit ~110-120k PPD (je nach WU).
> Aufgeschlüsselt:
> ...


 
Den PPD-Zeiten kann ich zustimmen. Hie und Da sinds ein paar k PPD mehr bei mir, falte aber mit dem "großen" Bruder und "nur" 4,4 Ghz.

Was mich aber irritiert:
Ich falte mit -smp 12, -bigadv und Paketgröße "big", Speicher o.ä. habe ich nicht angepasst, verwende den 6er Client. 
Habe aber bis heute *noch nie *eine 8101 erhalten.


----------



## Timsu (13. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage, sie ist vllt etwas OT, aber ich glaube hier sind die Leute, die sich am meißten damit auskennen.
Bei ebay gibt es immermal für 50-60€ Sofortkauf dual-Xenon Server. 
Wie laut sind sie? Sind sie durch eine normale, geschlossene Holztür zu hören?
Heizt sich ein kleiner Raum (vllt 6-7m²) stark auf?


----------



## Abductee (13. Mai 2012)

diese billigen dual xenons sind in der regel aus dem P4 zeitalter.
meistens sind das singlekerner, mit glück erwischt man einen mit HT und hat dann theoretisch ganze vier kerne.
zusammengefasst ist das dann ein 4-kern xeon mit ~2GHz und geschätzten 300W verbrauch.
watt/ppd eine absolute katastrophe, deswegen werden die auch so billig verkauft.
so was will niemand mehr an die steckdose hängen.


----------



## Timsu (13. Mai 2012)

Es geht mir nicht umbedingt ums falten, eher normale Serverdienste. Bloß ich dachte die Leute hier haben bei dem Thema am meisten Ahnung
Hier mal ein Beispiel: IBM xSeries 345 Server 2x Xeon 3.2 GHz, 4 GB | eBay
Kannst du noch was zur Lautstärke sagen? Hört man das durch ne Tür?
Und sind die 300W Volllast oder idle?


----------



## Abductee (13. Mai 2012)

das angebot ist realistisch gesehen ein dualcore mit 170W TDP (volllast)
du kannst dort nur SCSI-HDD`s anstecken.
lautstärke wird durch eine tür hindurch nicht weiter auffallen.

als datenserver würd ich sowas nicht empfehlen.

edit:
so was wär da viel vernünftiger: http://geizhals.at/de/615033
normale sata-festplatten und den kannst du ohne schlechtes gewissen den ganzen tag laufen lassen.
den aufpreis hast du locker nach zwei jahren wieder raus.


----------



## Timsu (13. Mai 2012)

Ok danke für die Hilfe.
Werde mich dann mal informieren ob ein E350 für den geplanten Anwendungszweck ausreicht (Teamspeak und Gameserver)
Virtualisierung (ESXi) kann man ja auf beiden Systemen nicht ordentlich machen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Mai 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Was mich aber irritiert:
> Ich falte mit -smp 12, -bigadv und Paketgröße "big", Speicher o.ä. habe ich nicht angepasst, verwende den 6er Client.
> Habe aber bis heute *noch nie *eine 8101 erhalten.



Die bekommst auch nur mit 16 Kernen...also musst Du sie simulieren.....mein Server schafft sie in ca. 26min TPF und mein 3930K in 29min TPF.


----------



## Wolvie (14. Mai 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Die bekommst auch nur mit 16 Kernen...also musst Du sie simulieren.....mein Server schafft sie in ca. 26min TPF und mein 3930K in 29min TPF.


 Klar, das macht Sinn. 
Aber "bohrt" ihr dann euren SNBE auf 16 Thread auf?
Dachte weil Malkolm ja die "gleiche" CPU hat, mit ebenfalls nur 12 Threads.


----------



## Malkolm (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe das "Aufbohren" noch nicht fabriziert, werde das auch nicht tun solange es Projekte für 12 Kerne gibt (die 6000er).
Die Zeiten für das 8101er Projekt entstammen einem kopierten Workordner den ich meinem Client zum Fraß vorgeworfe habe. Er hat daran ein paar Stunden gerechnet und die 28min TPF entsprechen dem (fehlerbehafteten) Mittelwert einiger Samples. Das Ergebnis erschien mir aber sehr plausibel (gerade wenn man sich die PPD anschaut).

Was ich tun werde wenn irgendwann die 12K-WUs abgestellt werden...hmm gute Frage. Kommt wohl auch ein wenig auf die Politik von Stanford an.


----------



## Amigafan (14. Mai 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Dachte weil Malkolm ja die "gleiche" CPU hat, mit ebenfalls nur 21 Threads.



Mit "nur" 21 Threads ???    Sooo wenige . . .


----------



## Wolvie (14. Mai 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich habe das "Aufbohren" noch nicht fabriziert, werde das auch nicht tun solange es Projekte für 12 Kerne gibt (die 6000er).
> Die Zeiten für das 8101er Projekt entstammen einem kopierten Workordner den ich meinem Client zum Fraß vorgeworfe habe. Er hat daran ein paar Stunden gerechnet und die 28min TPF entsprechen dem (fehlerbehafteten) Mittelwert einiger Samples. Das Ergebnis erschien mir aber sehr plausibel (gerade wenn man sich die PPD anschaut).
> 
> Was ich tun werde wenn irgendwann die 12K-WUs abgestellt werden...hmm gute Frage. Kommt wohl auch ein wenig auf die Politik von Stanford an.


 Danke, das erklärs. 


Amigafan schrieb:


> Mit "nur" 21 Threads ???    Sooo wenige . . .


Natürlich... was frag ich mich noch, wie Malkolm 8101er bekommt wenn er mit 21 Threads faltet..


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2012)

Heute hab ich endlich mein Mainboard bekommen, was für ein Akt.
Da wir ja mal über die recht kühlen Opterons gesprochen haben, hier nochmal ein Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umgebungstemperatur vor dem Gehäuse 21,5°C
Opterons im Bios-Leerlauf bei ~17°C
Die Temperatursensoren vom Mainboard hab ich bei den jeweiligen CPU-Sockeln unten wo die Heatpipes in den Sockel reingehen platziert.
Die Folienfühler haben auf ein halbes °C die gleiche Raumtemperatur angezeigt wie mein anderes Thermometer.


----------



## Malkolm (16. Mai 2012)

Die ausgelesenen Temps der AMD-CPUs kann man eigentlich immer in+ d+ie Tonne treten  Wobei die von Intel auch nicht wirklich viel besser sind...


----------



## PAUI (17. Mai 2012)

@*Abductee* was für en System ist es denn geworden?

Also auch was für ein Mainboard?
hab bis jetzt nur die beiden AMD Opteron 6272 gesehen.


----------



## Abductee (17. Mai 2012)

ASUS KGPE-D16, AMD SR5690 (dual Sockel-G34, quad PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) (90-MSVD00-G0UAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
bilder vom komplettsystem gibts etwas später, soll erstmal alles richtig funktionieren.
ich bekomm weder den V6 noch den V7 unter windows zum laufen.
später probier ich es unter ubuntu, wollte es nur mal im windows probelaufen lassen weil ich da bequemer alles mitloggen kann.
er lädt sich den core und wu runter und bleibt dann bei 0% stehen.
im taskmanager sind alle cpu`s ausgelastet, laut hwinfo torkeln sie aber bei 900-1400MHz rum und langweilen sich.

was habt denn ihr anderen mit dem board für flags gesetzt?
hab in einem anderen forum was gelesen das man bei amd multicpu`s das hier setzen sollte:
-local - forceSSE


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> was habt denn ihr anderen mit dem board für flags gesetzt?
> hab in einem anderen forum was gelesen das man bei amd multicpu`s das hier setzen sollte:
> -local - forceSSE


Ich habs unter Windows gar nicht am laufen gehabt.Ich hab nur mit Prime95 das System getestet und dabei mit Coretemp bzw. Speedfan die Temps ausgelesen....da kannst ja auch schön schauen, ob alle Kerne auf Volldampf laufen.... Flags: -smp -bigadv  (mit V6)


----------



## Abductee (18. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Erstmal tut es mir mächtig leid, dass du Probleme hast - und danke für die Vorwarnung
> 
> Es ist ein KGPE-D16 der neuesten Generation (nicht die Z-Version); mal sehen was für ein BIOS drauf ist
> Ich werde wohl - aufgrund deiner Probleme - erstmal schauen was geht *ohne* Update
> ...



Bei mir war es auch ein T-Modell mit Auslieferungszustand vorletztes Bios, 2102.
Das ASMB4 hab ich nicht montiert.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bei mir war es auch ein T-Modell mit Auslieferungszustand vorletztes Bios, 2102.



Ok, dann wird bei mir wohl das gleiche drauf sein - seh ich ja dann
Versuche erstmal im "BIOS-Rohzustand" - halte dich/euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden



Abductee schrieb:


> Das ASMB4 hab ich nicht montiert.


 
Ich übrigens auch nicht - lässt sich somit als Fehlerquelle schon mal ausschliessen


----------



## Abductee (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich C1E im Bios deaktiviere, kein Absturz mehr


----------



## Wolvie (18. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn ich C1E im Bios deaktiviere, kein Absturz mehr


 Musste bei meinem X79-Sys auch alle C-States deaktivieren, damit es sich nicht mehr aufgehängt hat nach'm hochfahren.


----------



## Schmidde (18. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn ich C1E im Bios deaktiviere, kein Absturz mehr


 
Hab ich bei meinem Server gleich am Anfang gemacht, der soll gefälligst volldampf durchrennen


----------



## Abductee (18. Mai 2012)

hast du noch mehr ausgeschalten als das C1E?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Himmelherrgottnochmal*

 Jetzt habe ich nach der letzten 6903 wieder diese -Meldungen bekommen

Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
und/oder 
Exception: Could not get an assignment
und/oder
Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0

und das wieder bei Verbindungsversuchen mit 128.143.231.201 

 irgendwas ist mit diesem Server ungut 

Hat gut eine Stunde gebraucht - sich dann mit einem anderen Server verbunden und nun tut es wieder


----------



## Abductee (18. Mai 2012)

der V7 unter windows läuft jetzt auch.
ich weiß nicht wieso, aber der client mag einfach kein smp 32.
mit smp 8 läuft er.
hab jetzt 4x smp 8 am laufen, das darf bis morgen mal laufen.


----------



## Schmidde (18. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> hast du noch mehr ausgeschalten als das C1E?



Puh, is schon ne weile her das ich im Bios vorbei geschaut hab 
Auf jeden Fall den zweiten Lan Port, die int. GPU (geht ja aber über nen Jumper)...mehr geht glaub ich nicht mehr.



Abductee schrieb:


> der V7 unter windows läuft jetzt auch.
> ich weiß nicht wieso, aber der client mag einfach kein smp 32.
> mit smp 8 läuft er.
> hab jetzt 4x smp 8 am laufen, das darf bis morgen mal laufen.



Was kommen da so an PPD raus?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2012)

So, Software wäre drauf... *wäre*...
Der V7 will erstmal gar nicht; stand über 1,5 Stunden in CONNECTING

Nun mal V7 wieder "verworfen" und V6 drauf gemacht - mal sehen .... 

Btw. was habt ihr als "HFM.net" drauf?? - wäre ja nett was zu sehen ...


----------



## Schmidde (18. Mai 2012)

Ganz normal den HFM.NET v0.9.0


----------



## Abductee (18. Mai 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Was kommen da so an PPD raus?



~18k ppd 
 außer smp sind keine flags gesetzt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2012)

Man könnte ja glatt meinen, die beiden Server mögen Windows nicht.


----------



## mattinator (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Himmelherrgottnochmal*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich nach der letzten 6903 wieder diese -Meldungen bekommen
> 
> Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
> und/oder
> ...


 
Hatte ich auch schon ein paar mal bei den Server-Tests, allerdings hatte ich die Probleme auf den Proxy in unserer Fa. geschoben. Beim letztenmal habe ich den Client-Type dann auf bigbeta gesetzt und er hat sich sofort anstandslos eine 6903 geholt.
Sry. für das komplette Zitat, aber stimmte alles überein.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, Software wäre drauf... *wäre*...
> Der V7 will erstmal gar nicht; stand über 1,5 Stunden in CONNECTING
> 
> Nun mal V7 wieder "verworfen" und V6 drauf gemacht - mal sehen ....


 
 Der V6(.34) hatte grade mal 2 Minuten gebraucht um den Core5 runterzuladen und sich eine 8101 zu holen
Läuft stabil mit ca. 26,5 Minuten TPF 

Und ich wiederhole nochmal meine Anfrage:


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Btw. was habt ihr als "HFM.net" drauf?? - wäre ja nett was zu sehen ...


 
Sonst sehe ich ja nicht was er "abwirft"


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Btw. was habt ihr als "HFM.net" drauf?? - wäre ja nett was zu sehen ...



Ich habe HFM.net auf meinem Windowsrechner und überwache so meine anderen Ubuntu 10.10-Rechner. Einfach den "FAH-Ordner" freigeben und bei HFM.net die IP-Adresse des Ubuntu-PC eingeben.....


----------



## Abductee (18. Mai 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Hab ich bei meinem Server gleich am Anfang gemacht, der soll gefälligst volldampf durchrennen



Ich bin mir momentan nichtmal sicher was das C1E genau bewirkt, aus den Erklärungen bei Google bin ich nicht ganz schlau geworden.
Was mir jetzt so auffällt ist das er im Leerlauf nicht weiter als 1400MHz runtertaktet, mit C1E ging er bis 900MHz runter.
Turbo wie gewohnt auf 2,4GHz.
Ich muss morgen mal ausprobieren ob das "HPC enabled" oder ein fixieren des C-States einen Effekt auf den Turbomodus hat.
Im Windows mit dem V7 springt der Takt alle paar Sekunden von 2,1 auf 2,4GHz und wieder zurück.


----------



## PAUI (19. Mai 2012)

Das c1e ist ein erweiterter stronsparmodus. Vielleicht wacht der da nicht mehr auf?


----------



## Abductee (19. Mai 2012)

aufwachen? der ist mitten unter der linux installation oder beim updaten abgeschmiert.
http://lwn.net/Articles/286432/


----------



## Amigafan (19. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> aufwachen? der ist mitten unter der linux installation oder beim updaten abgeschmiert.
> AMD C1E aware idle support [LWN.net]


 
Genau aber das zeigt, dass er beim "Versuch des Hochschaltens" wegen höherer Belastung "ins Straucheln" gekommen ist - auch eine Art "aufwachen" . . .


----------



## Raspo (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

überlege mir ein Bundle bestehend aus KGPE D 16, 2x 6166 und 2x Noctua zuzulegen.
Hab bisher nur "Standard" gefaltet (Win7, V7, FX-6100, 450 GTS), betrete also Neuland .

Fragen:
Cpu haben 1,8 GHz, schafft man damit die Bonuspunkte bei diversen Big WUs?

Wollte das Sys in ein Fractal Define XL o. ins neue Cubitek Magic Aio Gehäuse packen, spricht da was dagegen?

Hab nen be quiet E9 480W hier, was aber nur 1x 8pin hat. Kann man das per Adapter (Molex?, PCI-E) ohne Gefahr nutzen und wenn ja mit welchem Adapter am Besten?

Will ne Intel X-25M 80G nutzen, dürfte auch kein Problem sein oder?

Welches Linux (Ubuntu) und welche F@h-Version ist die Beste (V7?)

Was gibt's bei Linux zu beachten? Hab null Ahnung aber lernwillig .

Ich weiß, viele Fragen. Ich danke Euch schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo Raspo - schön, dass du "ausbauen" willst
die 6166 sind durchaus leistungsfähig - wird wohl für alle BIG's reichen - abgesehen von der 8101 - möglicherweise
Kriegst du die denn günstig? Ansonsten ist die 62xx-Serie eher empfehlenswert

480W ist eher am unteren Anschlag - wenn aber sonst nichts "stromfressendes" montiert ist sollte es noch hinkommen
Ich habe auch einen PCI-E nach 8-Pin EPS-Adapter montiert - geht problemlos
Linux fahre ich die 10.10 UBUNTU - nicht sehr modern, ist aber ziemlich stressfrei

Frag einfach (weiter) wenn du mehr wissen musst


----------



## Wolvie (19. Mai 2012)

@Raspo:
Hier kannst auch mal nachschlagen.


----------



## Raspo (19. Mai 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Das Bundle soll 750 Euronen kosten.
Das scheint mir angemessen.

Wegen NT: Graka wollte ich nicht extra verbauen und nur die eine SSD und alles andere im BIOS deaktivieren was geht.

Wegen Verbrauch: Die 6166 sind mit 80W TDP angegeben, da müsste man doch eher in Richtung 250W kommen oder?


----------



## Schmidde (19. Mai 2012)

Ne dedizierte Grafikkarte währe trotzdem empfehlenswert, da sich das  benutzen onboard GPU sich auch ein wenig auf die Faltleistung auswirkt.

Hab selbst z.B die hier verbaut
PowerColor Radeon HD 5450 Go! Green, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (AX5450 1GBK3-SH/R81KLD-PI3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Passiv, keine extra Stromanschluss, nur ca 6,5W im Idle und tut dem Geldbeutel ich nicht so arg weh


----------



## Abductee (19. Mai 2012)

ich hab die hier:
ASUS ENGT520 SILENT/DI/1GD3(LP), GeForce GT 520, 1GB GDDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (90-C1CQQ0-L0UANAYZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

im prinzip brauchst du nur was mit wenig verbrauch im leerlauf.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die hier:
> ASUS ENGT520 SILENT/DI/1GD3(LP), GeForce GT 520, 1GB GDDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (90-C1CQQ0-L0UANAYZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> im prinzip brauchst du nur was mit wenig verbrauch im leerlauf.


In meinem Server ist die gleiche verbaut.


----------



## Abductee (19. Mai 2012)

hab die karte interessenshalber mal mit dem pcgh tool 15minuten probelaufen lassen, dabei ging sie auf max. 53°C.
für eine passive karte find ich das spitze


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2012)

*Scheiii..benkleister*

 Nach der letzten 6900 *wieder* diese -Meldungen bekommen- *Stuuundenlang*/natürlich in der Nacht, wo sogar der Bumble schläft 

Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
und/oder 
Exception: Could not get an assignment
und/oder
Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0

und das wieder bei Verbindungsversuchen mit 128.143.231.201 
 irgendwie mag mich dieser Server nicht 

Provisorischer Workaround:
Einen V6 starten mit -smp 16 -local -bigadv -forceasm
Dauert 2 Minuten, dann verbindet er sich mit einem anderen Server (130.237.232.141)
Der V7 macht es ihm sogleich nach und tut auch wieder seinen Dienst

Das ist aber nur provisorisch - ich suche nach einer permanenten Lösung für das Problem...


----------



## Abductee (20. Mai 2012)

ich hab noch immer abstürze unter linux, hab jetzt auch das vorletzte (auslieferungs) bios 2102 draufgegeben, kein unterschied.
langsam bin ich mit meinem latein am ende.
was mir noch aufgefallen ist, die systemzeit passt ab und zu nicht.
im bios passt sie dann auch nicht, obwohl ich sie im vorfeld richtig eingestellt hab.
biosbatterie sitzt aber korrekt im sockel und hat ihre 3V

das einzig positive, der V7 samt kontrolloberfläche läuft unter mint wunderbar.
hatte 3% bis zum nächsten blackscreen.

@bumble wie schauts mit deinem system aus?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> @bumble wie schauts mit deinem system aus?


 
Also erstmal - und einmal mehr - tut mir leid, dass es bei dir so unrund läuft
Ich habe das BIOS auf der 2102 (Auslieferung) belassen
Systemzeit stimmt - keine Probleme

Weil ich (wie beim ersten Server) unter V7 Probleme mit der Connection zum Work-Server hatte läuft es *unter V6(.34)*

Die erste WU (8101) ist aktuell auf 91% und sollte also bald durch sein *holzklopf1*
Ich hoffe sehr, dass auch die Übermittlung klappt *holzklopf2*
Und ich hoffe sehr, dass er sich danach wieder eine neue WU holt *holzklopf3*

Basierend auf dieser 8101 würde das dann heissen (ausgelesen mit einem leidlich funktionierenden HFM.NET):

Bumblebee Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) ---.---/---.---/116.600 348W Ubuntu 10.10


----------



## Amigafan (20. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> ich hab noch immer abstürze unter linux, hab jetzt auch das vorletzte (auslieferungs) bios 2102 draufgegeben, kein unterschied.
> langsam bin ich mit meinem latein am ende.
> was mir noch aufgefallen ist, die systemzeit passt ab und zu nicht.
> im bios passt sie dann auch nicht, obwohl ich sie im vorfeld richtig eingestellt hab.
> ...


 

Bei Veränderungen der Systemzeit im Betrieb (oder Änderungen in den Einstellungen des Bios) immer zuerst die Biosbatterie wechseln . . .


----------



## mattinator (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Scheiii..benkleister*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Provisorischer Workaround:
> Einen V6 starten mit -smp 16 -local -bigadv -forceasm


 
Hast Du mal das mit -bigbeta versucht ?


----------



## Abductee (20. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Bei Veränderungen der Systemzeit im Betrieb (oder Änderungen in den Einstellungen des Bios) immer zuerst die Biosbatterie wechseln . . .



Hat nichts geholfen, Linux stellt mir die Systemuhr +1h obwohl die Uhrzeit im Bios (momentan) stimmt und die Weltzone +0h GMT (London) ist.
Ich hab jetzt mal die Zweite CPU an Stelle der 1ten reingeben und gestarte, gleicher Black-Screen wie am Anfang.

ich hab bei Asus jetzt wegen einer RMA angefragt.
Auf meinem Lieferschein steht etwas mit ARS-RMA Vor-Ort Austauschgarantie, bin mal gespannt was die mir zurückschreiben.
Wenn ich das zum Händler schicke dauert das auch wieder Ewig.


----------



## mattinator (20. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hat nichts geholfen, Linux stellt mir die Systemuhr +1h obwohl die Uhrzeit im Bios (momentan) stimmt und die Weltzone +0h GMT (London) ist.


 
Damit im Linux die Uhrzeit incl. Sommerzeit korrekt läuft, muss im BIOS die Zeit in GMT und im Linux die lokale Zeit auf MEZ (MESZ) eingestellt werden. Zusätzlich solltest Du den ntp-Deamon installieren und die Quellen auf wenigstens zwei offizielle Zeitserver im Internet konfigurieren (z.B. ptbtime1.de und ptbtime2.de).


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du mal das mit -bigbeta versucht ?



Nope, bei -bigbeta ist mir das Risiko zu hoch, dass er sich eine 8101 holt (die die beiden Xeon's nicht stemmen können)

Und dann noch ein (erfreuliches) Update



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Die erste WU (8101) ist aktuell auf 91% und sollte also bald durch sein *holzklopf1*
> Ich hoffe sehr, dass auch die Übermittlung klappt *holzklopf2*
> Und ich hoffe sehr, dass er sich danach wieder eine neue WU holt *holzklopf3*



Holzklopfen hat genützt
Der Server hat die erste zuende gefaltet, in 6 Minuten übermittelt und "geputzt" und sich wieder eine 8101 geholt


----------



## Thosch (20. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal die Zweite CPU an Stelle der 1ten reingeben und gestarte, gleicher Black-Screen wie am Anfang.


Hab ich was verpasst ??  Sollte es da vllt. Fabrikationsfehler bei dem ASUS-Board geben ... ?!?!  Häuft sich ja irwie z.Z. hier ...    Oder ist es schlicht ein Zusammenbaufehler, sogenannter "_unsachgemäßer Einbau_" ... ?  Mal sehen was bei mir raus kommt ...



Abductee schrieb:


> ich hab bei Asus jetzt wegen einer RMA angefragt.
> Auf meinem Lieferschein steht etwas mit ARS-RMA Vor-Ort Austauschgarantie, bin mal gespannt was die mir zurückschreiben.
> Wenn ich das zum Händler schicke dauert das auch wieder Ewig.


  Jo ... ich warte auch schon etwas ...


----------



## bieboderbeste (23. Mai 2012)

Was haltet ihr denn vom Opteron 6234 mit 12 Kernen und 2,4 GHz. Davon 2 auf das Asus KGPE-D16. Das müsste doch für die Bigs reichen und auch für die Zukunft erstmal funktionieren oder ? Immerhinn hätte man da schon ne Ersparnis von rund 150 € pro CPU im Gegensatz zum Opteron 6272. Die Frage ist natürlich ob die 300 MHz pro Kern mehr mit den 16 Kernen mithalten können.

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2012)

bieboderbeste schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn vom Opteron 6234 mit 12 Kernen und 2,4 GHz. Davon 2 auf das Asus KGPE-D16. Das müsste doch für die Bigs reichen und auch für die Zukunft erstmal funktionieren oder ? Immerhin hätte man da schon ne Ersparnis von rund 150 € pro CPU im Gegensatz zum Opteron 6272. Die Frage ist natürlich ob die 300 MHz pro Kern mehr mit den 16 Kernen mithalten können.


 
Da spielen mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle:
- Der (für mich) wichtigste - schlecht bis nicht erhältlich
- Dann, was die Leistungsfähigkeit betrifft - die 300 MHz Mehrtakt holen die 4 fehlenden Kerne nicht auf
..Ausserdem hat er weniger L2-Cache; wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob das beim Falten *so* entscheidend ist


----------



## Muschkote (23. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Nope, bei -bigbeta ist mir das Risiko zu hoch, dass er sich eine 8101 holt...


 
Ich glaube das spielt mittlerweile keine Rolle mehr. Ich falte ja seit etwa 6 Monaten nur mit -bigadv und habe jetzt schon die 10. oder 11. 8101 in Folge. 
Entweder gibt es keine 6903/6904 mehr oder ich habe grosses Pech oder die gibt es nur noch mit -bigbeta. 
Ich hab mit den 8101 etwa 30k ppd weniger.


----------



## bieboderbeste (23. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da spielen mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle:
> - Der (für mich) wichtigste - schlecht bis nicht erhältlich
> - Dann, was die Leistungsfähigkeit betrifft - die 300 MHz Mehrtakt holen die 4 fehlenden Kerne nicht auf
> ..Ausserdem hat er weniger L2-Cache; wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob das beim Falten *so* entscheidend ist


 
Also würdest du wegen deiner genannten Kriterien eher abraten auf diese CPU zu setzen ?
Bin halt auch am überlegen ob ich mir einen solchen Faltknecht anschaffe und hatte den 6234 als *Alternative* in Betracht gezogen.

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2012)

du könntest dir auch mal nur eine 16-core cpu kaufen und später die zweite dazu.

mit glück bekomm ich die woche noch von der asus rma ein ersatzboard.


----------



## Thosch (23. Mai 2012)

... eeeehhh, erst bin ICH dran ... !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2012)

laut der advanced rma von asus geht meines morgen in die post.
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Repair Information

hast du es über den händler gemacht oder über asus?
ich drück dir die daumen.


----------



## Thosch (23. Mai 2012)

... äähhmm ... übern Händler, das aber schon vor 3/4 Wochen. Wußte gar nicht das es sowas von ASUS gibt ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Mai 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich glaube das spielt mittlerweile keine Rolle mehr. Ich falte ja seit etwa 6 Monaten nur mit -bigadv und habe jetzt schon die 10. oder 11. 8101 in Folge.
> Entweder gibt es keine 6903/6904 mehr oder ich habe grosses Pech oder die gibt es nur noch mit -bigbeta.
> Ich hab mit den 8101 etwa 30k ppd weniger.


P6903/6904 sind defintiv im Umlauf. 
Ich bin ja wieder zum V6 zurückgekehrt und falte mit -bigbeta: erst eine P8101 gekommen > diese gelöscht und die Maschien-ID geändert > zu erst zwei P6903 gehabt und nun die dritte P6904 in Folge.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich glaube das spielt mittlerweile keine Rolle mehr. Ich falte ja seit etwa 6 Monaten nur mit -bigadv und habe jetzt schon die 10. oder 11. 8101 in Folge.
> Entweder gibt es keine 6903/6904 mehr oder ich habe grosses Pech oder die gibt es nur noch mit -bigbeta.
> Ich hab mit den 8101 etwa 30k ppd weniger.



Bei mir sieht es folgendermassen aus:
Erster Server (mit den Xeon's) faltet, unter V7 mit -bigadv, momentan eine 6903
Zweiter Server (der neue mit den Opterons) faltet, unter V6 mit -bigadv, momentan seiner dritte 8101 in Folge


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Mai 2012)

bieboderbeste schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn vom Opteron 6234 mit 12 Kernen und 2,4 GHz. Davon 2 auf das Asus KGPE-D16. Das müsste doch für die Bigs reichen und auch für die Zukunft erstmal funktionieren oder ? Immerhinn hätte man da schon ne Ersparnis von rund 150 € pro CPU im Gegensatz zum Opteron 6272. Die Frage ist natürlich ob die 300 MHz pro Kern mehr mit den 16 Kernen mithalten können.
> 
> Gruß bieboderbeste



Da würde ich mir lieber einen i7-3930K zulegen und den bis auf 4,6 GHZ problemlos übertakten....der hat dann zwar nur 12 Kerne, ist aber deutlich billiger und schneller als das oben beschriebene....
*Und:* Mit normalen SMP-WUs schafft der schon eine Menge Punkte (>60000 PPD)
*Und:* Man kann 16 Kerne unter Linux simulieren, der schafft die aktuellen Bigs locker.....


----------



## bieboderbeste (24. Mai 2012)

Danke für eure Tips und Ratschläge... Jetzt bin ich noch unentschlossener als vorher 
Ich werd mir die Preisentwicklung und Verfügbarkeit die nächsten Tage/Wochen ansehn und dann frei Schnauze entscheiden. Vorallem vorher noch die ganze Preise wälzen 
Stimmt, man kann ja auch erstmal 1 CPU nutzen. Was wirft der 6272 Server denn so ab ???
Wobei die i7 Variante reizvoll klingt... 

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## Amigafan (24. Mai 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich glaube das spielt mittlerweile keine Rolle  mehr. Ich falte ja seit etwa 6 Monaten nur mit -bigadv und habe jetzt  schon die 10. oder 11. 8101 in Folge.
> Entweder gibt es keine 6903/6904 mehr oder ich habe grosses Pech oder die gibt es nur noch mit -bigbeta.
> Ich hab mit den 8101 etwa 30k ppd weniger.



Definitiv sind alle 690xer noch im Umlauf - nur komisch - eine "genauere" Prüfung auf "Falttauglichkeit" findet wohl nicht mehr statt.
Trotz Begrenzung des Speichers auf 2799MB auf meinem i7 875K (Grenze, um keine 6904 zu bekommen) hat er diese "bekommen" und ist sofort hach Faltbeginn hängengeblieben . . .  
Ich nehme an: wegen fehlendem Speicher


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2012)

bieboderbeste schrieb:


> Was wirft der 6272 Server denn so ab ???



Meine zwei 6272 generieren unter V6 bei einer "bösen" 8101er WU ca 120'000 PPD


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2012)

*seufz*

hab heute das ersatzmainboard von asus bekommen.
es ist eine T-version, ist staubig, war schonmal eingebaut und es fehlt das "gift backage".

es ist schlimm........


----------



## Wolvie (25. Mai 2012)

Traurig das zu lesen, Abductee... 
Der Asus-Service ist nicht wirklich bekannt für Kulanz und Qualität/Kundenzufriedenheit. Da wird wohl viel "schlimmes" getan mit den defekten Sachen der Kunden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> *seufz*
> 
> hab heute das ersatzmainboard von asus bekommen.
> es ist eine T-version, ist staubig, war schonmal eingebaut und es fehlt das "gift backage".
> ...


Wo ist denn der Unterschied zur Z-Version, nur unterschiedliches Bios oder noch mehr?

Sauber ist es defintiv nicht ein gebrauchtes Board als Ersatz zu bekommen.


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2012)

es sollte nur das bios unterschiedlich sein, theoretisch könnte ich den biosbaustein austauschen.
ein gebrauchtes möcht ich aber dennoch nicht akzeptieren.
mal schaun was mir der tschechische asus support zurückschreibt.

hier mal ein vergleich mein defektes und das was ich bekommen hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2012)

@ *Abductee* 

Das ist maximal unschön; hoffentlich - wenn alle Stricke reissen - kann es wenigstens korrekt falten


----------



## Thosch (25. Mai 2012)

Na ist das jetzt geschenkt oder nur für die Zeit wo dein erstes MoBo zur Kontrolle ist ?? Aber allemal im Rahmen der schnellen Hilfe, nicht neu aber funktionabel, so denkt vermtl. ASUS. Und das geht ü CZ ?? Das is ja mal der Hit ...


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2012)

das wär ein austauschmainboard zum behalten.

is aber eh egal, ich bin kurz vor dem weinen, der fehler ist immer noch da.
also kann ich das rma-board wieder retour schicken.

bis auf das netzteil hab ich dann alles durch.
aber unter windows der lasttest funktioniert wunderbar.
ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.

meine einzige idee wär noch reg. ecc ram zu testen.
was ich so gesehen hab haben aber mehr leute hier das board mit unbuffered.
(davon abgesehen das memtest sagt es ist alles ok)


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2012)

So, nach intensiven Tests hier jetzt noch der offizielle Eintrag

Bumblebee Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) ------/96.000/134.500 340W Ubuntu 10.10

Der Einfachheit halber habe ich ihn gleich selber im Startpost eingetragen


----------



## Thosch (28. Mai 2012)

Willkommen im Club, würde ich sagen, wenn ich nicht z.Z. "raus" wäre aus´m selbigen ...


----------



## Raspo (2. Juni 2012)

Hatte von den KGPE D16 Besitzern mal Probleme mit dem Cpu-Speichertest beim Booten?
Es kommt ne Meldung Dimm_A2 ist nicht okay und das System bootet nicht weiter (am offenen Chassis kanns nicht liegen wegen Booten oder?)
Riegeltausch = selbe Meldung...Sch...


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2012)

Jo, ich.
Hab den Riegel einmal raus und wieder eingebaut, dann wars wieder OK.


----------



## Thosch (2. Juni 2012)

Na wenn ein Tausch/Wechsel nix bringt so kannst du´s eingrenzen. Kommt die Fehlermeldung immer nur auf A2 oder immer da wo der enstspr. Riegel steckt ? Ist´s immer A2 -> Board def.(?), ist´s da wo der Riegel steckt -> Riegel def.(?) .


----------



## Raspo (2. Juni 2012)

Ja, es ist immer Dimm_A2, egal welcher Riegel.
Habs auch schon mit nur 2 Riegeln in A2 und E2 versucht. 

Inzwischen weiß ich auch, dass mindestestens ein Lüfteranschluss nicht geht.
Und ins Bios komme ich auch nicht rein.
Hab 2 Tastaturen hier (1x USB, 1x PS2), bei beiden gehts nicht mit "Del".

Scheint wohl kaputt zu sein.

Sch...


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2012)

Ich komme so langsam zu der Einsicht, dass ich mit meinem KGPE D 16 wohl maximal Glück gehabt habe.
Wirklich bloss Einbau, Software drauf, läuft - ohne die geringsten Probleme

@Raspo - schaut bei dir wohl schon stark nach def. Board aus


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2012)

was hast du denn da für einen ram?
(hersteller/modell)


----------



## Schmidde (2. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich komme so langsam zu der Einsicht, dass ich mit meinem KGPE D 16 wohl maximal Glück gehabt habe.
> Wirklich bloss Einbau, Software drauf, läuft - ohne die geringsten Probleme
> 
> @Raspo - schaut bei dir wohl schon stark nach def. Board aus



Das gleiche Gefühl habe ich auch (leider muss man ja sagen )


----------



## Thosch (2. Juni 2012)

Und dabei hatte ich ASUS eher den "besseren" Hersteller zugeordnet ... das gibt mir zu denken ...


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2012)

sollten wir mal eine eigene rumpelkammer zu dem KGPE aufmachen?

habt ihr eigentlich unterschiede zwischen den lüftersteuerungsprofilen bemerkt?


----------



## Raspo (3. Juni 2012)

Der ist G.Skill F3-10666C9D GBXL 4GB oder so ähnlich, müsste ich genau gucken. Ist aber non-ECC.
Hab das Board in nem Bundle gebraucht gekauft.

Halte morgen Rücksprache mit dem Verkäufer. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## davidof2001 (3. Juni 2012)

Thosch schrieb:
			
		

> Und dabei hatte ich ASUS eher den "besseren" Hersteller zugeordnet ... das gibt mir zu denken ...



Die serverwelt ist aber eine andere Dimension mit anderen Marken behaupte ich mal.


----------



## Thosch (3. Juni 2012)

Sollten die wirklich, wo es bei Server-HW doch eher auf Ausfallsicherheit ankommt da andere Maßstäbe anlegen ? Würde mich sehr verwundern ... und erstaunen.    Das wäre nicht i.O. ...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Sollten die wirklich, wo es bei Server-HW doch eher auf Ausfallsicherheit ankommt da andere Maßstäbe anlegen ? Würde mich sehr verwundern ... und erstaunen.  Das wäre nicht i.O. ...


 
Seh ich auch so - und das betrifft ja auch nicht nur ASUS
Es ist aber sicherlich schon so, dass das Schwergewicht von ASUS nicht im Serverbereich liegt - aber trotzdem ...

@ Raspo - ich habe G.SKILL-Products drinne - funzen problemlos


----------



## Amigafan (3. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @ Raspo - ich habe G.SKILL-Products drinne - funzen problemlos



Genau dieselben Rams benutze ich bei meinem i7 2600K und i7 875K - laufen problemkos (wenn man berücksichtigt, dass beim MSI P55-GD65 bei Taktraten über 1600MHz die Cammand Rate auf 2T gestellt wird - gab bei 1T sporadische Abstürze, beim ASRock Z68 Pro3-M laufen diese bei 1866MHz mit 9-10-9-28 1T stabil  - beides mit Standartspannung von 1,5V!)


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2012)

.. Extrem vermessene Frage .. - trotzdem bin ich mutig genug sie zu stellen..

Wieso genau steht eigentlich "der Wolf" in unserer Liste im Startpost??
Also:

WOLF_TEAM_LEADER SuperMicro H8QGi-F | 4x AMD Opteron 6174 @ 2,2 GHz (48/48) .../334.000/447.000 650W Ubuntu 10.1

Dient dieser Eintrag dazu uns die Tränen in die Augen zu treiben??
Oder uns ein gutes Beispiel zu nehmen??
Oder einfach nur Neid zu erzeugen?? - ich weiss es nicht

Jedenfalls - soweit ist es klar - faltet er für den "Erzfeind"  *[H]ardOCP* und (leider) nicht für uns


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...Wieso genau steht eigentlich "der Wolf" in unserer Liste im Startpost??....


Ich finds auch nicht gut.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich finds auch nicht gut.



Danke, fühle mich gleich etwas weniger alleine mit meiner Meinung 
Um das ganz klar zu sagen, er stört mich nicht und ich mag ihm die (Hoch-)Leistung seiner HW gönnen.
Ich fänd es aber schon richtig(er) wenn da nur unsere Mitglieder stehen...


----------



## Thosch (5. Juni 2012)

Verstehe ich eigendl. auch nicht, ich dachte da kann nicht gleich jeder posten !?!?! Wie das denn ...?? Und ich meine auch das es nur für die Teammember sei ... 
Da bitte ich doch mal um Löschung, mMn ...


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juni 2012)

Vorm Meckern nochmal Startpost lesen.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2012)

Ausgesprochen gute Lösung für das "Problem" -  an nfs

Auf diese Art stehen da nur unsere Mitglieder und trotzdem kann man auch "fremde" Layouts betrachten


----------



## Thosch (5. Juni 2012)

... mmmhhh ... dann wars von mir anders aufgefasst worden ... mein Fehler ...  Und gemeckert hab ich eigendl. nicht, denke ich hab nur meine Meinung gepostet ... mMn ...


----------



## Raspo (6. Juni 2012)

Aloha, bin jetzt auch dabei.
Allerdings für Planet3Dnow .

Seit gerade eben läuft F@h unter (Ubuntu 12.04 auf nem Kgpe D16 mit 2x 6166 Opterons (je 12 Kerner mit 1,8 GHz) und 24 GB (leider erkennt er 2 Riegel nicht sonst wären es 32, was ich aber noch nicht fixen konnte).

Erstes Projekt ist 7809 mit ner TPF von momentan 5:32 min (bei 11,5%) und ca. 41.000 PPD, das schwankt aber noch sehr.

Das Ganze zieht ca. 230W aus der Dose.

P.S. Wer kennt sich mit dem Board aus?
Würde gerne Stromverbrauch und Leistung noch etwas optimieren.


----------



## Abductee (7. Juni 2012)

Beim Stromverbrauch hast du ein paar Möglichkeiten.
Alles deaktivieren was du nicht brauchst (teilweise über Jumper) und so viele sparsame Komponenten verwenden wie möglich.
SSD, Grafikkarte mit kleinem Verbrauch im Leerlauf, RAM mit einer Spannung von 1,35V statt 1,5V, wenig Lüfter, ein Netzteil mit 80+ Gold oder Platinum, etc...
Ich glaub auch das dir die Menge an RAM nicht viel hilft, die meisten haben hier 4 oder 8GB pro CPU.
Jeder zusätzliche Riegel braucht auch mehr Watt.
Am meisten dürfte Undervolting bringen, lässt das Mainboard aber leider nicht zu.

Ich bin mit meinen zwei 6272 Opterons (115W), einer SSD, 7W Grafikkarte, vier 1,5V Ramriegel, 750W Gold und 9 Lüftern bei 295-305W
Deaktiviert hab ich: Onboard Grafikkarte, Remote Steuerung, die seriellen Schnittstellen, Firewire und noch ein paar Sachen die ich jetzt nicht auswendig weiß.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2012)

Raspo schrieb:


> Aloha, bin jetzt auch dabei.
> Allerdings für Planet3Dnow



Find ich maximal schade - aber ok, wenn dir das mehr zusagt ..
Immerhin geht es ja erst in zweiter Linie darum für welches Team man Ehre einlegt



Raspo schrieb:


> Erstes Projekt ist 7809 mit ner TPF von momentan 5:32 min (bei 11,5%) und ca. 41.000 PPD, das schwankt aber noch sehr.



Das war eine *bewusste* Entscheidung von dir *nicht* BIG_BIG-SMP zu falten??



Raspo schrieb:


> P.S. Wer kennt sich mit dem Board aus?
> Würde gerne Stromverbrauch und Leistung noch etwas optimieren.



Abductee hat das eigentlich schon ganz gut summiert; deaktivieren was du nicht brauchst und energieeffiziente Teile einsetzen


----------



## Raspo (7. Juni 2012)

Danke für Euer Feedback.

Hab erstmal nen normales Projekt gerechnet zum Testen. Jetzt läuft ne 8101, ETA bei ca. 3 Tagen nach 2%. Kann man diese WU vom Neuziehen eigentlich ausschliessen?

Gibt's ausser max-packet-size Big und bigadv noch andere Optimierungen? Hab noch core-priority auf low eingestellt, ansonsten nix.

Bei der Hardware hab ich noch etwas Probleme mit dem Board, er übernimmt die Bioseinstellungen anscheinend zumindest teilweise nicht.

Bei P3d bin ich schon länger aktiv, war auch beim Gewinn vom Boinc Pentathlon dabei. Bei F@h sind sie nicht sogut, da will ich etwas unterstützen. Ihr habt doch schon richtig Power hier .

Aber Respekt zu Eurem Team, das ist echt ne Leistung soweit vorn mitzuspielen :thumbup:


----------



## Amigafan (7. Juni 2012)

Raspo schrieb:


> Bei der Hardware hab ich noch etwas Probleme mit dem Board, er übernimmt die Bioseinstellungen anscheinend zumindest teilweise nicht.


 
Dann erneuere einmal die Bios-Batterie - damit sollte die Übernahme bzw. Speicherung Deiner Einstellungen wieder funktionieren . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2012)

Bringt das Deaktivieren des C1 und der C-Modis was?


----------



## Thosch (7. Juni 2012)

Als noch-mehr-Strom-sparend wär da noch die Möglichkeit von 1,25V-RAM, läßt sich ja auch per MoBo-Jumper auf dem KGPE forcieren.


----------



## Abductee (7. Juni 2012)

Test: Low-Voltage-DDR3 Roundup

1,5V vs. 1,25V sind bei zwei Modulen ~3W Unterschied, bei 4 Modulen sind das ca. 6W.
Das wär gar nicht so wenig.

@A.Meier
Bei den Opterons bringts was ich so getestet hab nichts.
Die Taktrate springt genauso oft von Standarttakt auf den Turbo und Energie spart es unter Last auch nicht.


----------



## Raspo (7. Juni 2012)

Batterie hab ich mal erneuert, das klappt jetzt definitiv, aber mein Dimm_A2 RAM-Problem hab ich immer noch.

Hab jetzt mal das DVD und 4 Ramriegel rausgenommen. Jetzt schwankts zwischen 210 und 230W. Viel weiter runter wird's wohl nicht gehen.
Sowas wie k10stat gibt's wohl nicht fürn Opteron und Ubuntu denke ich mal. Naja, ist halt Serverkram.

Denkt Ihr, die Rams laufen auch mit 1,35V, sind ja für 1,5V spezifiziert.

Im Sys ist noch ne Radeon 5450 wie von Euch gesagt, ne Intel SSD und 7 Lüfter.


----------



## Abductee (7. Juni 2012)

du hast sehr wohl eine option im bios wo du die aufgenommene leistung reduzieren kannst.
bin mir jetzt nur nicht sicher ob da der takt gesenkt oder einzelne kerne deaktiviert werden.
die auswahlmöglichkeit steht im bios bei den cpu optionen fast ganz unten.
bin grad nicht daheim das ich dir den genauen namen sagen kann.


----------



## Thosch (8. Juni 2012)

RAM unter den Spezifikationen betreiben --> ausprobieren und heraus finden obs klappt.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Juni 2012)

Raspo schrieb:


> Batterie hab ich mal erneuert, das klappt jetzt definitiv, aber mein Dimm_A2 RAM-Problem hab ich immer noch.


 
Versuche einmal, die Federn der Ram-Fassungen mit einer Bürste zu reinigen . . .
Ein Mobo hatte bei mir dort Kaffee abbekommen  (zum Glück nehme ich keinen Zucker) und weigerte sich, einen eingesetzten Ram-Riegel zu erkennen bzw das Bios gab den Fehlercode für defektes Ram aus.
Nach dem Ausbürsten der Fassungen (mit einer alten Zahnbürste ) war der Fehler behoben . . .


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2012)

bitte hinzufügen:
Abductee Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) -------/-------/130.000 305W Mint 201204


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> bitte hinzufügen:
> Abductee Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) -------/-------/130.000 305W Mint 201204



Na das ist doch auch mal (wieder) eine Hausnummer 
Hab das mal angefügt - hoffe, dass nfs nicht böse ist wenn ich in seinem Thread "rumwildere"


----------



## Raspo (10. Juni 2012)

Leider hat mein System die 8101 nicht un den 2,4 Tagen geschafft . Ich schätze mal er hat die Grenze um ca. 6 Stunden gerissen.

Zwei Fragen dazu:
Was bringt thekraken an Zeiteinsparung?
Würde Quadchanel anstatt Dualchanel etwas bringen?

Danke für den mit der Reinigung des Ram-Sockelsteckplatzes. Werde ich auf jeden Fall probieren.


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2012)

du könntest statt dem kraken den V7 client ausprobieren, hat den gleichen effekt.
(zum ausprobieren ist der V7 halt weit weniger aufwendig)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juni 2012)

Raspo schrieb:


> Leider hat mein System die 8101 nicht un den 2,4 Tagen geschafft . Ich schätze mal er hat die Grenze um ca. 6 Stunden gerissen.
> 
> Zwei Fragen dazu:
> Was bringt thekraken an Zeiteinsparung?
> ...


Mein Beileid das es mit der P8101 mit Bonusbunkten nicht geklappt hat. 

Zu deinen Fragen:
1. Ich hab selber thekraken am Start: Bei einer P6904 hab ich eine Zeitersparnis von 30s pro Frame > über die gesamte WU eine Ersparnis von ~50min.
2. Von Dual auf Quad-Chanel ist ein plus von mehr als 10% zu erwarten (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...mmelthread-der-serverwahn-67.html#post4142531).


----------



## Raspo (10. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> du könntest statt dem kraken den V7 client ausprobieren, hat den gleichen effekt.
> (zum ausprobieren ist der V7 halt weit weniger aufwendig)


 
Den 7er Client verwende ich schon, also ist das schonmal optimal. Soll ich das Node interleaving im BIOS dann ausschalten?
Gibt's noch was etwas, was man bei den Speicheroptionen im BIOS beachten soll, Abductee?

@ A.Meier
Das Quadchanel soll viel bringt, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Cool.


----------



## Octopoth (10. Juni 2012)

Zum Quadchannel: Kann ich nur bestätigen, hat bei meinem System ein plus von ca 10% gebracht. Takterhöhung und Senken der Command Rate bringen auch noch ein paar zusätzliche Prozent. DDR3-1600 2T -> DDR3-1866 1T haben bei mir ca. 5% gebracht


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2012)

ich hab die bioseinstellungen für den ram auf default.
das mit dem node interleaving wär aber interessant zum testen:
Test - AMD Opteron 6174 im Quartett - Überraschend günstig und effizient | Speicherzugriff: Node Interleaving | TecChannel.de

hat eigentlich wer mal getestet ob eine speichererhöhung (gleiche taktraten und cl) auch mehr abwirft?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na das ist doch auch mal (wieder) eine Hausnummer
> Hab das mal angefügt - hoffe, dass nfs nicht böse ist wenn ich in seinem Thread "rumwildere"


 
Macht nix, bin - Klausurenwoche sei dank  - im Moment nicht so aktiv . Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst .

Nebenbei ärgert mich mein Atom auch noch den ich als provisorischen Datenbankserver missbrauche zur Zeit. Zugriff auf die phpmyadmin-Statistik -> 1-2Sekunden ... Zugriff auf der Website -> "Warten auf xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx..." .


----------



## Amigafan (11. Juni 2012)

*@ Schneller Speicher bzw. Speichertimings
*
Ein kurzer Vergleich:

i7 2700K mit 4,1GHz und 8GB 1866er G.Skill Sniper
"Zeitgewinn" zwischen Command Rate 2T und 1T bei einer 6901 (bei ansonst exakt gleichen Einstellungen): 
Zwischen 22 und 23 Sekunden bei einer Berechnungsdauer von (bei 2T) 25Min pro Prozent ergibt einen Gewinn von etwa 1,5%
Hochgerechnet auf eine 6904: Zeitgewinn von über einer Min pro Prozent  oder fast 2 Stunden für die ganze WU - macht am Ende etwa 2500 Punkte  mehr . . .


----------



## Muschkote (11. Juni 2012)

Raspo schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Fragen dazu:
> Was bringt thekraken an Zeiteinsparung?
> Würde Quadchanel anstatt Dualchanel etwas bringen?


 
1. The Kraken bewirkt auf meinem System eine verkürzte Faltdauer von etwa 5% (6904er WU (dank Umstellung auf -bigbeta bekomme ich die wieder) von ca. 42min/Frame auf ca. 40min/Frame runter). 
2. Die geposteten Erfahrungen mit Quadchannel kann ich bestätigen, hat bei mir auch etwa 10% gebracht. 

Edit: Ich nutze den 6er Client.


----------



## Raspo (11. Juni 2012)

@ Muschkote
Nutzt Du den 6er oder 7er Client?

Danke für Eure Feedbacks, da gibt's bei mir noch ne Menge zu optimieren.
Hat einer Erfahrungen mit Mode interleaving an/aus gemacht?
Bei mir es disabled.

Board geht morgen in die Rma, mal schauen wie lange das dauert.


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2012)

händler rma oder direkt zu asus?


----------



## Raspo (11. Juni 2012)

Händler-Rma bei Computeruniverse...


----------



## Abductee (12. Juni 2012)

händler rma bekommst du vermutlich ein neues mainboard, kann aber länger dauern.
rma direkt über asus dauert 2-3 tage, da besteht aber die chance das du ein gebrauchtes/aufbereitetes board bekommst.

ich drück dir die daumen.


----------



## Schmidde (13. Juni 2012)

So, hab ich mir auch mal kurz die "Mühe" gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (13. Juni 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, hab ich mir auch mal kurz die "Mühe" gemacht


 
Wofür das Flag: forceasm?  
Das ist so überflüssig wie ein Kropf, weil dieses Flag bereits als "default" gesetzt ist . . .


----------



## Wolvie (13. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@ Schneller Speicher bzw. Speichertimings
> *
> Ein kurzer Vergleich:
> 
> ...



Jetzt wollt ich das auch mal machen...
Schau ins BIOS bei DRAM Configurations...
Und seh, das schon auf 1 steht...


----------



## Thosch (13. Juni 2012)

Hi@all. Langsam sehe ich Licht am Ende des "Falttunnels" ... lt. Webseite meines KGPE-D16-Händlers ist (ein neues/ein anderes/mein) Board zu mir demnächst (vorauss.15.06.) unterwegs ...   Vllt. ist es ja doch bis zum WE da.    Dann wird das wieder "reingezimmert" und gehofft das alles zusammen wieder funzt.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wofür das Flag: forceasm?
> Das ist so überflüssig wie ein Kropf, weil diese Flag bereits als "default" gesetzt ist . . .


 
... ich setz das auch immer noch rein - schadet ja nicht....


----------



## Octopoth (13. Juni 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hi@all. Langsam sehe ich Licht am Ende des "Falttunnels" ... lt. Webseite meines KGPE-D16-Händlers ist (ein neues/ein anderes/mein) Board zu mir demnächst (vorauss.15.06.) unterwegs ...   Vllt. ist es ja doch bis zum WE da.    Dann wird das wieder "reingezimmert" und gehofft das alles zusammen wieder funzt.


 
Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen dass alles ohne Probleme funzt. Mein neues Board ist leider auch schon seit 4 Wochen in der RMA  Hoffentlich dauerts nicht mehr so lange will endlich wieder BIG-WU's falten


----------



## Schmidde (14. Juni 2012)

Um die beiden Opteron 6272 im Quad Channel laufen lassen zu können braucht man ja pro CPU logischerweise 4 RAM-Riegel?


----------



## Amigafan (14. Juni 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Um die beiden Opteron 6272 im Quad Channel laufen lassen zu können braucht man ja pro CPU logischerweise 4 RAM-Riegel?




Selbstverständlich - aber es reichen z. Zt. 4x 1 GB . . .  




Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... ich setz das auch immer noch rein - schadet ja nicht....



 . . . nach dem Motto: Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser? 

Ich halte jedes nicht zu setzende Flag für eine (mögliche) Fehlerquelle weniger . . .


----------



## Schmidde (14. Juni 2012)

Hab ja schon 4x2GB verbaut, dann kommen einfach nochmal 4 rein um die letzten Pünktchen rauszuquetschen


----------



## Raspo (14. Juni 2012)

Sagt mal, welche Linuxversion ist die Beste fürs Falten bzw. welche nutzt ihr selbst?

Hatte bei Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop drauf und war nicht zufrieden (Abstürze usw.)


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich halte jedes nicht zu setzende Flag für eine (mögliche) Fehlerquelle weniger . . .


 
Womit du grundsätzlich recht hast - bloss hier macht es keinen Unterschied



Raspo schrieb:


> Sagt mal, welche Linuxversion ist die Beste fürs Falten bzw. welche nutzt ihr selbst?
> 
> Hatte bei Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop drauf und war nicht zufrieden (Abstürze usw.)



UBUNTU *10.10*, alt - stabil - quadratisch - praktisch - gut


----------



## Abductee (14. Juni 2012)

ich kann vom mint auch nur positives berichten.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Juni 2012)

Hab Debian squeeze auf einem i72600. Bisher keine Probleme. (Ist aber eine VM)


----------



## Amigafan (14. Juni 2012)

Ubuntu *10.4.3 LTS* - weil es noch bis zum Jahr 2015 mit Updates versorgt wird und selbst auf neueren Mobos ohne Probleme funzt - abgesehen davon, dass man vielleicht einen Treiber für nicht funktionierende Hardware nachinstallieren muß (bei mir: Treiber für Intel GBit-Lan)


----------



## Thosch (14. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> ich kann vom mint auch nur positives berichten.


 Ist das MINT nicht etwas "überladen" also das zu viel mitstartet, im Hintergrund Leistung frist ? Oder ist das grundsätzlich anders bei LINUX und eben nicht so wie bei WINDOOF ??
Bei mir läuft/lief das 10.3.4 LTS, hatte es mal mit den beiden "Nachfolgern" probiert zw. Temps, bin aber wieder beim guten alten LTS gelandet.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem 12.04 LTS ??


----------



## Malkolm (14. Juni 2012)

Am "besten" ist natürlich ein Server-Linux (z.B. Debian Server) ohne x11 (sprich Desktop/GUI), gefolgt von leichtgewichtigen Distributionen wie Scientific Linux, Lubuntu, Xubuntu (mein Favorit) oder ein "normales" Debian dessen Standardinstallation nur das Nötigste enthält.
Kubuntu, Ubuntu etc. sind i.d.R. mit allem ausgestattet, was man so an einem Arbeits- und Freizeitrechner benötigt, also i.d.R. mit viel zu viel für einen Faltserver. Trotzdem sind das gute Distris, vorallem für Linux-Neulinge.

Im Zweifel ist es daher besser ein Ubuntu zu nehmen, zu dem es hunderttausende hilfsbereite Communities gibt und dir quasi bei jedem Problem geholfen werden kann, als ein reines Terminal-Linux. Immerhin reden wir hier "nur" über ein paar Prozent Leistungsunterschied.

Ich nutze derzeit selbst Xubuntu 12.04 (LTS), welches dank besserer EFI-Unterstützung deutlich besser läuft also die Vorgänger. Es läuft soweit sehr stabil und bereitet keine Probleme. Da ich den Rechner derzeit aber viel zum zocken nutze (wieso fällt der D3 Release auch in meine Urlaubszeit?) falte ich damit keine Server-BIGs.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2012)

Bei mir läuft Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ohne Probleme.


----------



## Amigafan (14. Juni 2012)

Habe Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ebenfalls kurz ausprobiert - liefert natürlich bessere Hardwareerkennung als die Linuxe mit älteren Kerneln (z. B. Intels GBit-Lan-Treiber ist bereits integriert).
Der Kurztest hat auch eine problemlose Zusammenarbeit mit langouste gezeigt - beim "Corehack" allerdings wollte Fah6.34 die 12 Cores des Systems nicht mit übernehmen . . .


----------



## Abductee (14. Juni 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ist das MINT nicht etwas "überladen" also das zu viel mitstartet, im Hintergrund Leistung frist ?


 von überladen merke ich nichts, die oberfläche wirkt viel nackiger als ein ubuntu mit der grässlichen unity oberfläche.
ich hab die debian version vom mint installiert und das sieht für mich einer nackigen debianversion (die ich auch getestet hab) sehr ähnlich.
ich glaub die normale mint version ist grafisch etwas besser aufbereitet.

ich hab mich für mint entschieden weil es windows like ein klassisches startmenü gibt, eine temperaturanzeige in der taskleiste vorinstalliert hat und einen sehr einfachen eindruck macht.
für einen absoluten linux neuling ist es für mich out of the box sofort nutzbar ohne das ich noch irgendwas in der console eintippen muss oder nachinstallieren.
die grafische oberfläche vom V7 funktioniert auch tadellos.


----------



## PAUI (15. Juni 2012)

Also ich nutze auf meinem Linux Server, Debian Wheezy (Debian 3.2.18-1)


----------



## Thosch (15. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich - aber es reichen z. Zt. 4x 1 GB . . .
> ...


 Im Mom sind bei der Mindf ... 2GB-(ECC-)Module günstiger, ca. 3€) als 1GB-Module ... Trotzdem werde ich wohl bei meinen 2 x 4GB-(1,25V-)Modulen bleiben. Sooooo viele %e wirds wohl nicht ausmachen. Da erhoffe ich mir dann vllt. mehr beim Umstieg auf die SSD, wg. der evtl. kürzeren vermuteten "Aufräumphase".   Muss ich dann nur alles vom RAID auf die SSD umschieben ...   ... hab das aber auch noch nicht probiert. Wurde glaube ich aber auch hier schon mal angesprochen, wäre einfach ... mal schauen ob ichs als Newbee hinbekomme ...  



Abductee schrieb:


> von überladen merke ich nichts, die oberfläche wirkt viel nackiger ...


Meinte jetzt wirklich nicht den Desktop sondern das was als Dienste/PRGs o.ä. im Hintergrund mitgeladen/gestartet wird und Leistung frist.


----------



## Thosch (18. Juni 2012)

Kleine Bitte: AAALLE Mann Daumendrücken ... bei meinem OnHä steht meine RMA auf *versandt* !! Hoffe das das Board dann auch funzt wenn ichs reinzimmere ...  ... und dann geht die Luziiiii wieder ab ... endlich !! Und wenn dann wieder mein Rechnerkarussell hier im Haushalt "anspringt" werden wiederverwendbare Komponenten für´ne WaKü frei ... Dann wirds noch ruhiger und Temp-stabiler ... hoffendlich ...


----------



## Abductee (18. Juni 2012)

ich drück dir die zehen 

apropo, wie warm werden denn eure opterons unter last?
(also das was die völlig irre temperaturdiode glaubt zu messen)


----------



## Schmidde (18. Juni 2012)

32-34°
entspricht der Außentemperatur bei uns


----------



## PAUI (18. Juni 2012)

übelst geil also + 30C° noch oben drauf rechnen^^


----------



## Raspo (18. Juni 2012)

Bei mir warens um die 46-47 Grad bei Vollast bei beiden CPUs.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juni 2012)

ich hab ~36°C, wenn ich die backplate angreife kann ich den finger nicht lange draufhalten so warm ist die.


----------



## Raspo (18. Juni 2012)

Meine Lüfter drehten aber auch bloss bei ca. 1.000 - 1.100 in der Minute - unhörbar.

Ihr habt wohl alle Wakü oder?


----------



## Schmidde (18. Juni 2012)

Nein, aber der Server steht im Keller, und da stört es auch nicht wenn die Lüfter ein wenig lauter sind 
Zumal es dort ja sowieso immer recht kühl ist.


Die Kühler selbst sind bei mir aber auch recht warm, zwar nicht heiß, aber die 34° stimmen auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Abductee (19. Juni 2012)

Raspo schrieb:


> Ihr habt wohl alle Wakü oder?


 was hast du für einen kühler/gehäuse?


----------



## Raspo (19. Juni 2012)

Je 2 Noctuas samt Kühler pro Cpu und nen Fractal Delfine XL-Gehäuse.


----------



## Abductee (19. Juni 2012)

ich hab das gleiche und ich schwanke zwischen 35 und 37°C bei 25°C raumtemperatur
hinten 2x 140mm 800rpm und vorne 1x140 1200rpm + 1x120 1100rpm
hast du die 92 oder 120mm version der noctuas?


----------



## Thosch (19. Juni 2012)

Huhuuu ... eben von Maloooche heeme gekommen und riiieeesen Paket im Flur ... und es ist ein *neues* MoBo mit richtigem BIOS !! Mal sehen ob ich es heute noch schaffe einzubauen ... muss abba auch zeitigst morgen früh wieder raus ... aber es hat sooo lange gedauert da brauch ich eigendl. auch nix mehr überstürzen ... und Gefahr im Verzug, im Sinne von "Überholern" ist auch nicht, zumind. nicht bis zum WE, Platz 29 ist mir im Mom sicher.   
Bei mir werkeln 2 einfache Dynatron A-6 AMD 2HE G34 Aktiv, aber gestern "gepimmt" mit Lüfteradaptern und 120er "Propellern". Ich hoffe das die beiden Konstrukte passen nach unten, oben und seitlich. Die org. 70er waren doch gegen Ende sehr nervig geworden.
Im Sommer werde ich aktiv über eine WaKü nachdenken ...


----------



## Abductee (19. Juni 2012)

super 

auf die bilder vom umgebauten cpu kühler bin ich gespannt, hast dafür einen 80/120mm adapter bei der befestigung modifiziert?


----------



## Thosch (19. Juni 2012)

War so ein univers.Adapter, von 70-80-90 auf 120er. Musste da ein wenig die Löcher erweitern. Ist jetzt vllt. nich soooo schick wie die Teile aussehen (farblich) aber es gab auch nicht so viel Auswahl bei 70ern ... und als Übergang bis zur WaKü solls reichen.  Teile sind auch wieder auseinander genommen wg. den Verschraubungen auf dem MoBo.


----------



## Raspo (20. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> ich hab das gleiche und ich schwanke zwischen 35 und 37°C bei 25°C raumtemperatur
> hinten 2x 140mm 800rpm und vorne 1x140 1200rpm + 1x120 1100rpm
> hast du die 92 oder 120mm version der noctuas?



10 Grad Unterschied ist viel.
Hab die 92er. Wie hast Du 2x 140er hinten verbaut bekommen? Oder meinst Du die installierten 1x 140er hinten und 1x 180er in der Decke?


----------



## Thosch (20. Juni 2012)

... WOW ... die *100* ist geschafft ...


----------



## Schmidde (20. Juni 2012)

So, Arbeitsspeicher ist von vier Riegel auf acht gewachsen, allerdings war mir jetzt im Bios nicht ganz ersichtlich ob der im dual- oder quadchannel läuft


----------



## Abductee (20. Juni 2012)

Raspo schrieb:


> Wie hast Du 2x 140er hinten verbaut bekommen? Oder meinst Du die installierten 1x 140er hinten und 1x 180er in der Decke?



Ich mein die Gehäuselüfter, CPU hab ich die 120er Noctuas.
Da ich eine leichte paranoia bei den Lüftern hab und es keinen vertrauenswürdigen 180er gibt, hab ich mir einen Adapter 180/140 lasern lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raspo (20. Juni 2012)

Ui, danke für die Aufklärung.
Du betreibst ja nen Aufwand, Respekt.

Noch ne Spezialfrage @all
Bin über k10ctl gestolpert, was k10stat unter Linux sein soll.

Hat das mal einer mit 61er Opterons getestet, ob da was übertaktbar / undervoltbar ist?

Ausserdem:
Gibt es nen Tool, um die CL-Timings vom Ram von z.B. CL9 auf CL8 oder 7 zu pimpen? Das soll ja noch paar Prozentpunkte bringen.

Ich weiß bei Serverhardware ist alles "dicht" und "sicher" gemacht, aber es gibt z.B. nen Freak, der hat einige Supermicroboards per Modbios übertakten können. Der soll mal ans Kgpe D16 Hand anlegen .


----------



## Thosch (21. Juni 2012)

... verlockend ... aaaber bei der teuren HW ... ? ... k.A. ob das wer riskieren will ...


----------



## Abductee (21. Juni 2012)

Undervolten wär in meinen Augen der größte Gewinn.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Juni 2012)

Mit dem Parameter "-bigbeta"  statt "-bigadv" bekommt man auch auf Servern mit 16 Kernen oder mehr noch die alten 6903/6904er Wus, die bringen viel mehr Punkte. 6904er um bis zu 40PPD mehr! Solange es die noch gibt, lass ich meine Server auf "bigbeta" laufen......wurde von *A.Meier-PS3* auch schon mal erwähnt, dass diese Parameter sehr gut sind......


----------



## Thosch (22. Juni 2012)

40 oder 40k PPD ... ??


----------



## PAUI (22. Juni 2012)

40K PPD meint er.


----------



## Thosch (23. Juni 2012)

Mal wieder ein "sooooo" von mir, neue HW eingebaut und gehofft das das alles gleich losrennt. Aaaber Sch...ade wars ... startet nicht, hab soweit ich mich erinnern kann ales wieder an seinen Platz verbaut/angeschlossen, inkl. meinem RAID0.   Sollte man doch meinen das es einfach wieder funzt mit dem neuen Board ...  ... oder ? Besser ne Neuinst. ?? Na heute jedenfalls nicht mehr, zu müüüüde. Und CPU1 zu CPU2 - 10°C Unterschied, ca.62 zu ca.52 °C, muss ich auch noch mal schauen was das sein kann.
Bei einer Neuinst. wäre da auch Debian 6.0 empfehlenswert ? Oder das ultraschlanke Puppy ??


----------



## PAUI (23. Juni 2012)

ich würde debian 7.0 draufmachen.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ich würde debian 7.0 draufmachen.



.. und ich UBUNTU 10.10 - so hat eben jeder seine Preferenzen 

und ein  an Thosch dafür, dass er nicht aufgibt
Würdest du eine Ecke näher von mir wohnen würde ich bei dir reinschauen und versuchen dir vor Ort zu helfen


----------



## Thosch (24. Juni 2012)

Danke für dein Hilfsangebot, das ehrt mich.  
Mal schauen was ich mache bzw. ausprobiere. Weil ich das Debian 6.0 eben gerade mal auf ner Heft-CD da habe werde ich mich daran vllt. mal versuchen und alles auf ne SSD installieren. Das alte RAID0 werde ich versuchen evtl. doch noch "hinzubiegen", hatte da glaube auch irgendwo eine CD wo man das rep. lassen konnte ...    ... Schau´mer mal ...
Ach und die Konstruktion auf die 120er mit den LüAdaptern funzt auch recht gut, zumind. was die Lautstärke betrifft.


----------



## PAUI (26. Juni 2012)

so wieder einen festplatten crash gehabt, neue ist schon drin. muss erst mal alles neu aufsetzen. sche** seagate, naja wieder ne Seagate drin aber ein neues model dank Support.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Juni 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> so wieder einen festplatten crash gehabt, neue ist schon drin. muss erst mal alles neu aufsetzen. sche** seagate, naja wieder ne Seagate drin aber ein neues model dank Support.


 

Es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten, die Häufigkeit eines solchen zu verringern:

1. Verwendung von Festplatten, die für den 24/7er Betrieb zugelassen sind 
2. Verwendung einer SSD - allerdings rate ich dazu, eine SSD zu benutzen, die schon ein paar Tage auf dem Markt ist - die "Chance" auf Kinderkrankheiten ist geringer . . .


----------



## PAUI (26. Juni 2012)

Ich kann da nichts entscheiden, g-portal wird das schon wissen. Das kann immer passieren. SSD wollten wir, aber da hätten wir die selber versichern müssen. Was am ende das doppelte gekostet hätte.


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2012)

ich hab eine Intel 320 drinnen, 5 jahre Garantie


----------



## Amigafan (26. Juni 2012)

Ich selber benutze in meinem Arbeitsrechner für Win7 eine SSD, die restlichen Partitionen sind (wie auch noch WinXP) auf einer 1TB Festplatte, die für Dauereinsatz zugelassen ist.
Meine Only-Falter nutzen unter Linux ebenfalls SSD´s, unter WinXP normale HDD´s - wenn da mal die Festplatte crasht, ist das nicht wild


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Meine Only-Falter nutzen unter Linux ebenfalls SSD´s, unter WinXP normale HDD´s - wenn da mal die Festplatte crasht, ist das nicht wild



.. gilt es auch noch zusätzlich anzumerken, dass die *ÜBERMITTLUNGSZEIT* der (BIG_BIG)-Resultate mit einer SSD exponentiell schneller sind als bei einer HDD


----------



## Wolvie (26. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. gilt es auch noch zusätzlich anzumerken, dass die *ÜBERMITTLUNGSZEIT* der (BIG_BIG)-Resultate mit einer SSD exponentiell schneller sind als bei einer HDD


 Versteh ich das richtig:
Meinst du das mit einer SSD die Daten schneller hochgeladen werden als mit einer HDD?
Ist da der begrenzende Faktor nicht der Upload?


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Juni 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig:
> Meinst du das mit einer SSD die Daten schneller hochgeladen werden als mit einer HDD?
> Ist da der begrenzende Faktor nicht der Upload?


Wenn die HDD recht fragmentiert ist, dann dauert es manchmal bis zu 90min!!!, bis der Upload startet, und nach dem Upload dasselbe nochmal.
Ich habe in allen meinen Rechnern SSDs verbaut und ich kann sie auch jedem nur empfehlen, der BIGs falten möchte.


----------



## PAUI (26. Juni 2012)

so mein Root läuft auch wieder, hat sich erst mal ne 7904 gegönnt mit ner TPF von 5min .


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wenn die HDD recht fragmentiert ist, dann dauert es manchmal bis zu 90min!!!, bis der Upload startet, und nach dem Upload dasselbe nochmal.



Das kann ich sowas von bestätigen 



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich habe in allen meinen Rechnern SSDs verbaut und ich kann sie auch jedem nur empfehlen, der BIGs falten möchte.


 
Jawolle .. /signed
Im *allerschlimmsten* Fall (sehr grosses Datenpaket) vergehen zwischen Ende der Berechnung (100% erreicht) und Beginn der nächsten WU 15 Minuten bei (m)einer SSD


----------



## Amigafan (27. Juni 2012)

Die längste bei mir aufgetretene Zeitspanne zwischen dem Erreichen der 100% und dem Neubeginn einer WU lag bei etwa 7 Min, die kürzeste bei gut 2 Min - alles mit SSD  bei Big´s unter Linux . . .


----------



## NCphalon (27. Juni 2012)

Mal so ne Frage an euch Extremfalter... hat es, wenn man sich die WUs aussucht, einen Einfluss auf die medizinischen Fortschritte? Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als würden einige ein und die selbe WU immer wieder falten, nur um möglicht viele PPD zu erhalten^^


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Juni 2012)

Also eigentlich kann man sich die WUs nicht aussuchen. Man kann nur grob die "Größe" angeben. Wenn jemand sagt, ich habe nun schon 2 Wochen lang nur WU "1234" bekommen, dann ist es nicht immer die selbe WU, sondern das gleiche Projekt.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ... dann ist es nicht immer die selbe WU, sondern das gleiche Projekt.



Wenn du dir den "Namen" der WU anschaust dann siehst du dort noch eine Feinunterteilung in Run / Clone / Gen(eration); also der "Vorname" ist dann nicht der selbe


----------



## Malkolm (27. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich doch der Nachname, davon gibts ja in der Regel auch viel mehr als Vornamen


----------



## Wolvie (27. Juni 2012)

Jetzt hab ich auch Blut geleckt, was SSD's und BIG's angeht...
Tut's da die billigste oder sollte man da schon was namhaftes kaufen ?
Muss ja auch nicht all zu groß sein wenn's folding-only ist? 20- 40 GB ausreichend?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch Blut geleckt, was SSD's und BIG's angeht...
> Tut's da die billigste oder sollte man da schon was namhaftes kaufen ?
> Muss ja auch nicht all zu groß sein wenn's folding-only ist? 20- 40 GB ausreichend?


 
Ich fahre da Mittelklasse (Crucial / OCZ etc) - die letzte war/ist eine OCZ Agility 3 *60 *GB
Eigentlich (besonders unter LINUX) reichen aber auch 30 - 40 GB


----------



## Abductee (27. Juni 2012)

kauf nichts kleineres als eine 64er.
hab das ubuntu mal testweise auf einem 32gb usb stick installiert, der war dann fast voll.
das reserviert sich anhand vom arbeitsspeicher auch eine menge.


----------



## PAUI (27. Juni 2012)

also mein Debian 7.0 nimmt grade mal 1,58 GB weg mit allen drum und dran.


----------



## Wolvie (27. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich fahre da Mittelklasse (Crucial / OCZ etc) - die letzte war/ist eine OCZ Agility 3 *60 *GB
> Eigentlich (besonders unter LINUX) reichen aber auch 30 - 40 GB


 OCZ ist eigentlich meine Haus und Hofmarke wenns um SSD's geht. 
Die Agility 3 hört sich nicht schlecht an:
Lesen: 525MB/s; Schreiben: 475MB/s (Zumindest auf'm Papier...)
60 GB und mit SATA 6GB/s
und alles für knappe 50€.


----------



## NCphalon (27. Juni 2012)

Hm die Agility hat soweit ich gehört hab ziemlich miese Leistungen was 4k Zugriffe angeht... hohe sequenzielle transferraten mit komprimierbaren daten zu erreichen scheint ziemlich einfach zu sein, in etwa so wie es einfach is viel RAM auf billige GraKas zu löten^^


----------



## Amigafan (27. Juni 2012)

Ich benutze:
2xOCZ Vertex2 64GB
1x Verbatim 64GB (Leserate zwar "nur etwa 250Mb/sec, aber vollkommen ausreichend auch für BigBigs)
1xOCZ Vertex3 60GB

Meine Erfahrung: Ab 250MB Leserate sind SSD´s ausreichend schnell (unter Linux wohlgemerkt)


----------



## NCphalon (27. Juni 2012)

gibt auch mechanische festplatten die vom buffer bis zu 400MB/s sequenziell packen^^


----------



## PAUI (28. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Erfahrung: Ab 250MB Leserate sind SSD´s ausreichend schnell (unter Linux wohlgemerkt)



Da würde auch ein raid0 reichen, da komm ich auf 230mb/s.


----------



## ernei (28. Juni 2012)

Hi,


			
				NCphalon schrieb:
			
		

> gibt auch mechanische festplatten die vom buffer bis zu 400MB/s sequenziell packen^^



Mag mit RAID gehen, das entscheidende bei einer SSD ist die Zugriffszeit. Hier sind selbst langsame SSD wesentlich schneller.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2012)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Hm die Agility hat soweit ich gehört hab ziemlich miese Leistungen was 4k Zugriffe angeht... hohe sequenzielle transferraten mit komprimierbaren daten zu erreichen scheint ziemlich einfach zu sein, in etwa so wie es einfach is viel RAM auf billige GraKas zu löten^^


und


NCphalon schrieb:


> gibt auch mechanische festplatten die vom buffer bis zu 400MB/s sequenziell packen^^



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass wir hier vom *Falten* (noch dazu unter LINUX) reden
Vgl. auch ernei's Post


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Juni 2012)

Ich habe eine Vertex 3 und eine Vertex Plus jeweils 120GB... sind beide sehr schnell


----------



## Thosch (28. Juni 2012)

Hi@all mal wieder.
Bin jetzt an dem Punkt das ich eine erneute Fehlerquelle gefunden und erstmal (-> RMA) ausgeräumt habe. Ein RAM-Riegel eines Sets ist vermtl. komplett hinüber. Duch wechselnden Einbau der Riegel hab ich den ermittelt und eingeschickt. Kann aber mit einem Paar, also 1x4GB pro CPU was anfangen.
Wollte jetzt mal auf ne SSD (Corsair Force 3) das 12.04er LTS installieren. Brach aber mittendrinnen ab mit Meldung das CD/DVD oder LW oder die Festplatte defekt sei ab. Muss ich vorher was mit der SSD "anstellen" (AUSSER DAS KORREKTE ANSCHLIESSEN ! ... um den Spassvögeln den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen ...  ), also Partitionieren oder so ? Hats mir ja aber auch bei der Inst. angeboten ...  Versuche die Inst. aber gleich noch mal wenn der Memtest "durch" ist.


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Juni 2012)

Installierst du von einem USB LW?


----------



## Thosch (28. Juni 2012)

Nöö, an SATA5 (KGPE-D16) angeschlossener DVD-Brenner. Es läuft nochmals Memtest 4.20 und da ist mir aufgefallen das die Einstellungen die da angezeigt werden eigendl. nicht die vom RAM, bzw. die im BIOS eingestellten sind. Angezeigt werden die 400MHz, dann 4-5-5-15, aber der RAM ist lt. Verpackung und BIOS 9-9-9-24 ... ist das normal das das PRG den so "scharf fährt" um Fehler zu entdecken ?? Denn bei dem Paar wo ich dachte die sind i.O. gab es auf einmal doch Errors. Nu bin ich aber ferdisch ... geht den gar kein Riegel mehr ?? Oder nur jeweils 1 von beiden Paaren ... ? ... es nervt mal wieder ...


----------



## Abductee (28. Juni 2012)

das mit memtest und den falsch angezeigten latenzen hab ich auch.
beim auslesen im betriebssystem waren aber die korrekten latenzen vorhanden.

ich hab eher ein problem mit linux vom usb stick installieren, usb-lw funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Thosch (29. Juni 2012)

Sooo ... mir reichts jetzt mit dem RAM ... hab mir bei "Zack´s" eben 2 Kingston KVR1600D3E11SK3/6G-Triple-Channel-Kit aus drei 2-GB-DDR3-1600-Speichermodulen mit ECC-Fehlerkorrektur (PC3-12800, CL11) gezackt. Preis für beide zusammen 60€, (keine Vsk !) Dann sollte es auch mit dem Server klappen. Sind zwar nicht 2 identische, weil es pro Besteller nur 1 Kit gab hab ich eines mit INTEL-Chips und eins ohne genommen. Entweder steck ich 1-Triple-Kit pro CPU oder ich lass einen Riegel als Reserve. Weiß nicht was die anderen beiden non-ECC-G.Skill-Kits haben, sch...ß auf die 1,25V ...  ... es  soll endlich laufen !!


----------



## Abductee (29. Juni 2012)

Das Board kann doch gar keinen Tripple Channel?

Mir hat diese Seite von Kingston sehr geholfen:
Kingston Technology Company - Kingston Memory Search - Search Results for:

Ich hab vier von denen hier:
Kingston ValueRAM Hynix DIMM 4GB PC3-10667R reg ECC CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3D8R9S/4GHB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Thosch (29. Juni 2012)

Lt. HB wären aber 6 Riegel möglich, wie auch immer die dann angesprochen werden. Aber ich denke mal das ich je 1 als Reserve zurückhalten werde. $GB pro CPU sollten wohl auch langen ... odaaaa ...?  

mal ne blöde Edit-Frage: Wenn ich DDR3-1600er aufs MoBo stecke und dann im BIOS die RAM-Einstellungen auf "AUTO" setze - mit was läuft der dann ? Lt. HaBu "frist" das Board (KGPE-D16) nur bis 1333er ...  ... beim Umschalten auf "manuell" zeigt er mir 400 an ...


----------



## Wolvie (1. Juli 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die Linux-Experten:
Ich versuche schon wie lange mit "sensors" und allerhand Anleitungen im Netz das Ding zum laufen zu kriegen. Aber es funzt einfach nicht...

Gibt es auch andere Tools/Programme mit dem man unter Ubuntu 10 die CPU-Temperatur auslesen kann?
Ich komm da nicht zurecht...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2012)

@Wolvie: Versuch es mal mit xsensors, läuft problemlos.


----------



## Thosch (1. Juli 2012)

Mit "sensors" hatte ich auch meine Probs und habs nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Das ist der Nachteil des 10ers. Evtl. mit Wine und ein WIN-PRG ...?


----------



## Wolvie (1. Juli 2012)

xsensors habe ich jetzt runtergeladen und getestet. Allerding erhalte ich nur ein weißes Fenster wenn ich besagtes Programm öffne. Nach den Sensoren habe ich gesucht (sudo sensors-detect).

Ich hab's auch auf 3 verschiedenen Maschinen getestet:
- 2600K mit nativer Installation
- SBNE mit VM
- i7-LP ebenfalls mir VM
Mir wird aber nirgends ein Sensor angezeigt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2012)

@Wolvie: Frag mal mattinator, er hat es bei mir auch zum laufen bekommen. 
Läuft bei mir unter Ubuntu 11.10 und 12.04 LTS > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (1. Juli 2012)

also ich habe lm-sensors in debian laufen

einfach apt-get install lm-sensors
und dann

sensors-detect

und dann am besten phpsysinfo installieren.

dass sieht dann so hier aus
benutzer:admin
pw:block98
http://193.192.58.69/phpsysinfo/


----------



## Thosch (1. Juli 2012)

... chice Übersicht ... 

Ich möchte nicht unmöglich erscheinen ... aber ich bräuchte Hilfe bei nem vermtl. Denkfehler, bzw. Behebung meines Speicherprobs. Wie läuft 1600er Speicher auf dem KGPE bei Einstellung "Auto", bzw. bei "manuell" und den 400 ?? Kann mir da wer nen Tipp geben oder habt ihr alle 1333er verbaut ??


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (1. Juli 2012)

Psensor funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei, insofern du eine grafische Oberfläche installiert hast.


----------



## PAUI (1. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... chice Übersicht ...


 da ist aber zwingend ein webserver erforderlich also apache2.

aber es zeigt wenigstens auch die smart infos an^^


----------



## Amigafan (2. Juli 2012)

*@lm-sensors*

Dass das Ganze unter Ubuntu 11.10 und höher funktioniert, ist dem erweiterten Kernel zu verdanken.
Das Problem bei Ubuntu 10.4.3 LTS bzw. 10.10 ist schlicht das Fehlen der Kernelmodule zum Auslesen der neueren Temperatursensoren - diese müsste man kompilieren (vorrausgesetzt, man weiß, welche Sensoren auf dem Mobo verwendet werden!) und in Linux integrieren . . .  
Daran werden wohl die Meisten von uns scheitern . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir heute mal die ersten Teile für einen neuen Server bestellt:
1 x EVGA Classified SR-2 Mainboard Sockel 1366 Intel Xeon 5500- und 5600-Serie
1 x Antec TruePower Quattro OC Stromversorgung (1200 Watt, ATX)
2 x GEIL Black Dragon Triple Channel Arbeitspeicher 12GB (1333MHz, 240-polig, 3x 4GB, CL7) DIMM DDR3-RAM Kit
1 x Xigmatek Elysium Big-Tower PC-Gehäuse schwarz

Sobald ich dann genügend Geld hab, kommt dann auf das Board: 2 x Intel Xeon X5650. Und der wird dann schön übertaktet.....müsste dann deutlich mehr Leistung bringen, als mein Faltserver mit den Opterons.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2012)

Also dass du "mein" Board und "mein" Gehäuse einsetzt macht mich fast etwas stolz
Das PS ist denke ich etwas OVERKILL - aber passt scho


----------



## Z28LET (2. Juli 2012)

Wieviele GraKas willst du den drauf packen?
Bei dem Netzteil!


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also dass du "mein" Board und "mein" Gehäuse einsetzt macht mich fast etwas stolz
> Das PS ist denke ich etwas OVERKILL - aber passt scho


Das war jetzt aber Zufall! Ich hab wirklich nicht geschaut gehabt......


----------



## Wolvie (2. Juli 2012)

Es ist also bei Ubuntu *10* nicht wirklich möglich mit einfachen Mitteln die CPU-Temp auszulesen?
Mhm... da werd ich mir wohl was anderes überlegen müssen.
Oder einfach alles lassen wie es ist.



Z28LET schrieb:


> Wieviele GraKas willst du den drauf packen?
> Bei dem Netzteil!


 Besten Falls eine Einzige... 
Passiv gekühlt und mit einem Verbrauch von unter 30 Watt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Juli 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> .....Besten Falls eine Einzige...
> Passiv gekühlt und mit einem Verbrauch von unter 30 Watt.


Genau, so ist es. Wird ein reiner BIGBIG-Falter......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juli 2012)

@picar81_4711: Darf ich fragen wieso X5650er?
Die E5645 wären nur halb so teuer.


----------



## Pexies (2. Juli 2012)

Kann ich hier auch Server posten mit ESXI drauf?

Wie sollte ich die Watts auslesen können?


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Juli 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @picar81_4711: Darf ich fragen wieso X5650er?
> Die E5645 wären nur halb so teuer.


Die sind zum Übertakten besser geeignet, haben 95W statt 80W. Und die Intel® QPI Speed ist auch höher, bei 6.4 GT/s statt bei 5.86 GT/s.
Und sie takten ohne Übertaktung schon um 0,26 GHZ höher.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Juli 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Es ist also bei Ubuntu *10* nicht wirklich möglich mit einfachen Mitteln die CPU-Temp auszulesen?


 
Schon - solange man damit Mobo´s verwendet, deren Sensoren vom entsprechenden Kernel unterstützt werden.

Es ist halt wie mit WinXP:
Wenn Du ganz neue Boards verwendest, kann es sein, dass Du für XP nicht mehr alle Treiber bekommst . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Juli 2012)

So...Gehäuse und Mainboard sind gekommen. Werde mir die Tage den Rest bestellen.....dann gehts los.....


----------



## Thosch (6. Juli 2012)

Hi@all mal wieder von mir ... 

Frei nach DEM Geheinrat: "... hier bin ich Falter, hier darf ich´s sein !"  Melde mich mal unter die aktiven 32-Core-Falter zurück. 

Hab mir das 12.04 LTS auf ne 60GB SSD gepackt und noch den Speicher gg. ECC getauscht und er läuft. Beim 12.04er gefällt mir die Oberfläche nicht so recht, evtl. gehe ich wieder auf Gnome2 zurück ... mal schau´n.

Ansonsten .. bin ein wenig aus der Übung ... was packe ich wo rein beim 7er Cl. um an die fette Beute zu kommen ?? Der "kaut" z.Z. an einer 6097er rum ...
Machts Sinn oder isses Unsinn da ein Häkchen vor zu machen  --> _Try to lock cores to a specific CPU. Also known as CPU affinity locking._ ??   

Edit4BIGs: Denke mal das ichs wieder gefunden und hin bekommen habe. Warte ich mal auf die nächste WU ...

Edit2: Mein alter Speicher lief übrigens auf "AUTO", wurde als DDR3-1600 im BIOS erkannt aber da das MoBo nur bis 1333 (Einst.667) kennt als 800er (Einst.400) betrieben. Also da würde ich als RAM-Riegel auch aussteigen und nich mehr funzen ...


----------



## PAUI (7. Juli 2012)

das ist ja Erfreulich von dir und deinem Server wieder was zu hören. Hoffentlich hat jetz der Spuck ein Ende  das de keine weiteren Ausfälle mehr hast.


----------



## Thosch (7. Juli 2012)

Ja das will ich auch hoffen.
Mir kommt nur so einiges "EM-Meisterlich" vor ...  ... die Watt-Anzeige schwankt doch schon ungewöhnlich ggüber vorher. Geht schon über 10-15W und ist auch ein ganzes Stück tiefer, liegt nicht mehr um die 360 sondern um die 260/-70 ... sehr komisch. Das "C1E" (?) hab ich abgeschaltet. Könnte mir jetzt evtl. noch einbilden das die beiden 2,5"-Platten (je 5W)  im RAID0 und der RAID-Teil im Chipsatz/Zusatzchip den Weniger-Verbrauch ausmachen ... aber ob das hinkommt ... 

Hat sich übrigens wieder eine 6098 gezogen mit Core a3. Mit welchem laufen die BIGs ? War das nicht der a5 ??


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hi@all mal wieder von mir ...
> 
> Frei nach DEM Geheimrat: "... hier bin ich Falter, hier darf ich´s sein !" Melde mich mal unter die aktiven 32-Core-Falter zurück.


 
 wusste gar nicht, dass es Folding schon so lange gibt 

Ich freue mich sehr, dass es bei dir nun wieder los gehen kann - hau rein


----------



## Thosch (7. Juli 2012)

Doch doch, die ham´ damals auch schon gefaltet, war zwar meist nur Papier oder die Wäsche, beim Krieg mal den einen oder anderen Soldaten ... aber gefaltet wurde eigendl. schon seit der Zeit als wir von de Bäume geschüttelt wurden ... 

Btw ... wie komme ich nu an die BIGs ran ??


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Btw ... wie komme ich nu an die BIGs ran ??


 
Ja, core a5

*bigbeta *steht da bei mir geschrieben; falte aber unter V6


----------



## Thosch (7. Juli 2012)

Oder fehlts mir am RAM ? Das 4GB pro CPU zu wenig ist ??  
Vllt. noch andere Flags setzen ?


----------



## Wolvie (7. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Oder fehlts mir am RAM ? Das 4GB pro CPU zu wenig ist ??
> Vllt. noch andere Flags setzen ?


 Als Flags "-bigbeta" oder "-bigadv" setzen (oder "-advmethods" sollte auch gehen).
Und die Paket größe würde ich auch auf "big" stellen.
Und "-smp 32" aber das is ja klar.


----------



## Thosch (7. Juli 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> ... "-smp 32" ...


 Ist das im v7 notwendig ? Lt. Sys-überw. läuft es auf allen 32 Kernen. Und im Fenster zeigt er mir das auch irgendwo an, habs jetzt nicht vor mir, bin auf Arbeit. Bigbeta hatte ich gesetzt, werde wohl auf "-adv" umstellen und die BIG-Paketgr. auch "reinschreiben".


----------



## Wolvie (7. Juli 2012)

Beim 7er eigentlich nicht, stimmt. Der macht das von allein. 
Dann müsste da ja auch i.was von "smp:32" stehen den Folding Slots


----------



## Abductee (7. Juli 2012)

Ich bin von bigbeta nicht so begeistert, bei meinen letzten 6 WU`s waren zwei gute und vier schlechte dabei.
Mit bigadv hab ich zwar pro WU etwas weniger Punkte, dafür über den Schnitt gesehen mehr.

Meine vorletzte mit bigbeta brachte zwar ~440k Punkte, in PPD waren das aber gerade mal 90k.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich bin von bigbeta nicht so begeistert, bei meinen letzten 6 WU`s waren zwei gute und vier schlechte dabei.
> Mit bigadv hab ich zwar pro WU etwas weniger Punkte, dafür über den Schnitt gesehen mehr.
> 
> Meine vorletzte mit bigbeta brachte zwar ~440k Punkte, in PPD waren das aber gerade mal 90k.



Da hast du zwar nicht ganz unrecht - ist halt auch etwas Glückssache
Aber nur so nebenbei - ist dir klar wie viele hier davon träumen *mit einer Kiste 90 KPPD* zu machen?


----------



## PAUI (7. Juli 2012)

was wäre denn bei nem i5 2500K am besten  von der max-packet-size her?
das beeinflusst doch auch die wu´s oder?


----------



## mattinator (7. Juli 2012)

@PAUI
Ist zwar hier im "Serverwahn", aber wenn Du nicht 24/7 folden lässt, wurde ich small nehmen. Sonst "verschenkst" Du mit den reduzierten Boni realtiv viel.


----------



## Thosch (7. Juli 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> ...
> Dann müsste da ja auch i.was von "smp:32" stehen den Folding Slots


 rrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiichtiiiiiiig


----------



## sc59 (8. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .... etwas Glückssache
> Aber nur so nebenbei - ist dir klar wie viele hier davon träumen *mit einer Kiste 90 KPPD* zu machen?


 

ich habe davon geträumt und es ist passiert.   i5-750@3,4GHz  
(siehe screen) kein Auslesefehler .
Ist angerechnet worden.


----------



## PAUI (8. Juli 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> @PAUI
> Ist zwar hier im "Serverwahn", aber wenn Du nicht 24/7 folden lässt, wurde ich small nehmen. Sonst "verschenkst" Du mit den reduzierten Boni realtiv viel.


 ist mir bewusst, ist ja auch mein Server der 24/7 läuft.


----------



## Schmicki (8. Juli 2012)

@sc59:

Wie geht denn sowas?  Will auch haben!


----------



## sc59 (8. Juli 2012)

Ich schätze einfach mal das Stanford wieder einen großen Fehler bei der Umstellung von Singelcore auf SMP gemacht hat.
Alleine der K-Faktor mit 3 ist ja schon viel zu hoch. 
Egal, mir soll es recht sein so macht es spass.
Dieses Projekt könnt sich öfters zu mir und zum Team 70335 verirren
Die Kastration wird aber sicher kommen, ist ja schon öfters passiert.


mfg sc59


----------



## Thosch (8. Juli 2012)

Kann das sein für eine 8101 bei 4,2 Tagen rechnen "nur" ~142k an Points ??


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Kann das sein für eine 8101 bei 4,2 Tagen rechnen "nur" ~142k an Points ??



... mit einem 32-Core-Server - nein - da ist was faul


----------



## PAUI (8. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> was wäre denn bei nem i5 2500K am besten  von der max-packet-size her?
> das beeinflusst doch auch die wu´s oder?


 mir geht es halt darum am meisten PPD in 24 Stunden raus zu kriegen.
kann mir keiner sagen was am besten für einen i5 2500K wäre?
da muss ich das halt ausprobieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> kann mir keiner sagen was am besten für einen i5 2500K wäre?
> da muss ich das halt ausprobieren.



Abgesehen davon, dass selber probieren oft keine schlechte Idee ist ....

- wie lange pro Tag soll er falten?
- taktet er @default oder wie hoch?
- faltet nur die CPU?


----------



## PAUI (9. Juli 2012)

ist mein Server.
läuft 24/7
@stock
gpu ist doch nicht möglich? hat keine extra wegen ssh.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ist mein Server.
> läuft 24/7
> @stock
> gpu ist doch nicht möglich? hat keine extra wegen ssh.



Also läuft 24/7 @Stock
Dann würde ich "normal" und  -smp 4 -local -advmethods versuchen


----------



## Wolvie (9. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> mir geht es halt darum am meisten PPD in 24 Stunden raus zu kriegen.
> kann mir keiner sagen was am besten für einen i5 2500K wäre?
> da muss ich das halt ausprobieren.


 Bezogen auf die Ausbeute:
Ohne Übertaktung werden's mehr als 15k PPD nicht sein. Mit guten WU's vielleicht etwas mehr. 

Und anstonsten hat Bumble ja schon alles aufgezählt.


----------



## Thosch (9. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... mit einem 32-Core-Server - nein - da ist was faul


Also lt.FAHControl wird die 8101 in ca. 4,2T fertig und hat eine PPD v. 26,2k  also ~142kP
 Kann mir bitte jemand die entspr. Menüpunkte oder Bezeichnungen vom BIOS nennen wo ich nachschauen kann/muss was ich da einstellen muss das es besser läuft.
Und noch ne 2.Frage: Welche Temps habt ihr z.Z. mit den Opterons und mit welchem PRGs lest ihr aus ?? Bei mir zeigt xsensors nur 4x `k10temp´ mit 1. 74,5-75,5; 2. 72,5-73,5; 3. 72,0-73,0; 4. 71,0-72,0; das Feld hinter ´fam15_power` ist leer.   (lm-sensors hab ich noch nicht zum Laufen gebracht  weil keine Zeit zur Zeit  und es hapert an der Inst. des fehlenden Treibers w83627ehf und dem kernel-"Zeuch", damit komme ich i.Mom nicht klar)
Danke für die Hilfen/Antworten.

Update: mittlerw. zeigts mir fertig in 2,02T an, eine PPD v.ü.48k und einen "Erlös" v.~165k Punkte ...   muss dazue bemerken das der Sprung sich innerhalb v. geschätzten 10-20min vollzogen hat. 

... grooooooßes Fragezeichen ... !!


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2012)

Bei mir zeigt die Sensorbar die beim Mint dabei ist vier mal 35-37°C CPU-Temperatur an.
Wenn ich das mit der Leerlauf- und Zimmertemperatur gegenrechne dürfte man ca. +20°C auf die angezeigten Werte draufzählen.

Bei mir laufen die Opterons bei den CPU-Einstellungen im BIOS auf die Werkseinstellungen.
Das deaktivieren der verschiedenen Energiesparmodis hat bei mir überhaupt keinen Effekt auf den Turbomodus.

Meiner läuft im Prinzip mit dem Mint@Stock und dem Fahclient mit bigadv und max-packet-size big.


----------



## Thosch (9. Juli 2012)

Kann/soll das denn an der WU liegen ??  Temps könnten bei mir soweit hinkommen, habe "externe Sensoren" zw. den Kühlrippen klemmen die sind z.Z. bei CPU1  68,5 und CPU2 bei 65,8 ... Ich werde meine Lüfter von "blasend" auf "saugend" umbauen, bringt etwas mehr Kühlleistung. Org.-70mm-Lüfter waren blasend, aaaber viel zu laut.

Hat wer von den KGPE-Besitzern schon mal ein BIOS-Update gemacht ? Bzw. welche Vers. habt ihr drauf (wers weiß...) ?


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2012)

2202
Update ging ohne Probleme, sogar ein Downgrade hat anstandslos geklappt.
Seit das Bios-Update im Bios implementiert wurde, ist das wirklich einfach geworden.


----------



## PAUI (9. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also läuft 24/7 @Stock
> Dann würde ich "normal" und  -smp 4 -local -advmethods versuchen


 wie mache ich das im V7?

hab jetz tnur drinne stehen:
    <client-type v='advanced'/>


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2012)

advanced und advmethods bewirkt das gleiche.
das smp 4 stellst du direkt in der obersten auswahlmöglichkeit ein wenn du in die config mit den reitern slots gehst. 
da steht normalerweise bei smp -1 (autoauswahl)


----------



## Thosch (9. Juli 2012)

Der 7er sucht´s sich selbst aus ... also die Anzahl bei smp ...


----------



## PAUI (9. Juli 2012)

das mit smp4 habe ich auch, hab ja kein bildschirm alles per ssh. 

<config>
  <!-- FahCore Control -->
  <checkpoint v='3'/>

  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
  <command-port v='36550'/>
  <password v='****************************'/>

  <!-- User Information -->
  <passkey v='*****************************'/>
  <team v='70335'/>
  <user v='PAUI'/>

  <!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='0' type='SMP'>
    <client-type v='advanced'/>
    <cpus v='4'/>
  </slot>
</config>


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Juli 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute mal die ersten Teile für einen neuen Server bestellt:
> 1 x EVGA Classified SR-2 Mainboard Sockel 1366 Intel Xeon 5500- und 5600-Serie
> 1 x Antec TruePower Quattro OC Stromversorgung (1200 Watt, ATX)
> 2 x GEIL Black Dragon Triple Channel Arbeitspeicher 12GB (1333MHz, 240-polig, 3x 4GB, CL7) DIMM DDR3-RAM Kit
> ...


Morgen müssten meine restlichen Teile kommen, dann fang ich an zu basteln:
1 x Corsair Hydro H80 Lüfter (Sockel Intel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011 und AMD/AM2/AM3, 2x 120mm) 
1 x Corsair Hydro H100 CWCH100 Sockel 775/1156/1366 Lüfter 2x 120mm 
1 x Kingston SH100S3B HyperX 120GB SSD (6,3 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA)
1 x 2 von Intel BX80614X5690 Socke 1366 Xeon X5690 Prozessor 12MB L3-Cache 3,5GHz 6,4GT/s   
1 x Sapphire Radeon HD5450 Grafikkarte (ATI Radeon HD 5000, 16x PCI-e, 512MB, DDR3 Speicher)
Sobald der Server läuft, mache ich Bilder, übertakte ihn ordentlich und gebe Angaben über PPD.


----------



## Thosch (9. Juli 2012)

... da geht ja mal ne Stange Geld wech ...


----------



## PAUI (9. Juli 2012)

was wäre beim FX-8150 für ne max-packet-size angebracht?
Ende des monats kommt der neue Server mit Bully.
ich muss bereit sein.


----------



## Wolvie (9. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> was wäre beim FX-8150 für ne max-packet-size angebracht?
> Ende des monats kommt der neue Server mit Bully.
> ich muss bereit sein.


 Es gibts small, normal und big. Probier doch einfach aus, womit du die, aus deiner Sicht, besten WU's bekommst.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... da geht ja mal ne Stange Geld wech ...


Solche Kommentare liebe ich ja........


----------



## Z28LET (10. Juli 2012)

Mal ne Frage, du wolltest doch "kleinere" CPUs nehmen und diese dann mit OC betreiben, oder?
Jetzt hast du hier die stärksten Sockel 1366 Server CPUs verlinkt.


----------



## PAUI (10. Juli 2012)

er hatte nichts mit kleineren cpu's gesagt. außerdem hat er so schon nen hohen basistakt.


----------



## Z28LET (10. Juli 2012)

Doch hatte er geschrieben. 

In Beitrag 1050 schrieb er, er wolle die X5650 CPUs nehmen.
Jetzt sind die Grossen verlinkt.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... da geht ja mal ne Stange Geld wech ...


 


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Solche Kommentare liebe ich ja........


 
Nun, bei den Preisen (alleine nur die 2 X 5690) bluten mir auch etwas die Augen
Natürlich, die Teile reissen gewaltig (rund doppelte Leistung meiner 5540er) aber mir (persönliche Meinung) wären sie es nicht wert

Ich rechne mal mit ca. 150% der Leistung von meinem 2. Server (Opteron)


----------



## sc59 (10. Juli 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Morgen müssten meine restlichen Teile kommen, dann fang ich an zu basteln:
> 1 x Corsair Hydro H80 Lüfter (Sockel Intel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011 und AMD/AM2/AM3, 2x 120mm)
> 1 x Corsair Hydro H100 CWCH100 Sockel 775/1156/1366 Lüfter 2x 120mm
> 1 x Kingston SH100S3B HyperX 120GB SSD (6,3 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA)
> ...


 


Ich finds gut das es noch richtige Enthusiasten gibt
Respekt.

PS.: Ein Hobby ist schon teuer, aber jetzt habe ich zwei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2012)

Nach ~10 P6904 mit -bigbeta ist gestern Abend die nächste P8101 aufgetaucht > gelöscht das Teil und jetzt faltet er eine P6903. 

Bezüglich picar81_4711's neuem Xeon-Server: Mich freut es das er was auf Xeonpasis auf die Beine stellt , aber ich persönlich hätte das Geld in einen Quad-Opteron-Server gesteckt.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bezüglich picar81_4711's neuem Xeon-Server: Mich freut es das er was auf Xeonpasis auf die Beine stellt



Absolut einverstanden 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ... aber ich persönlich hätte das Geld in einen Quad-Opteron-Server gesteckt.



Hat schon was für sich
Grob gerechnet kostet ein Board (TYAN S8812) etwa 270 Euronen mehr als das SR2
Dafür kosten die (! 4 !) Prozessoren (Opteron 6272) etwa 900 Euro weniger

Wenn ich nun Mehraufwand (zB. Kühlung) mit einbeziehe ist die Differenz am Schluss so gegen 300-400 Euro
Bleibt aber auch noch die Frage ob der Client wirklich mit den 64 Kernen zu Rande kommt - wenn ja kämen da wohl mehr Punkte raus

Aber in jedem Fall ist es ein "Hochseilakt"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt aber auch noch die Frage ob der Client wirklich mit den 64 Kernen zu Rande kommt - wenn ja kämen da wohl mehr Punkte raus


Siehe Seite 1 das System von Wolf_Team_Leader:
Sind zwar "nur" 48 Kerne und ein mildes OC aber ich denke es würde auch in die Richtung 300'000PPD gehn.


----------



## PAUI (10. Juli 2012)

ich finde so ein 4P System schon sehr krass, besonders mit 2x PEG 8 PIN anschlüssen für die CPU´s. 

Bzgl. *picar81_4711:
*"wer hat der kann"


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Bzgl. *picar81_4711:
> *"wer hat der kann"



.. und wer kann der soll


----------



## Thosch (10. Juli 2012)

... eher: _wer will der soll_ ...  Was so eine EINFACH gemeinte Bemerkung, ohne jegliche Hintergedanken, so alles auslöst ...   ... is das Sommerloch schon da ...??


----------



## Thosch (11. Juli 2012)

Könnte es einen Zusammenhang zw. 64bit-Ubuntu und F@H-SW geben das meine Opterons so  "lahm" sind ? Oder ist die 8101 der Knackpunkt ? Oder liegts daran das  ich CStates im BIOS nicht auf 0 gestellt sondern deaktiviert habe ??


----------



## PAUI (11. Juli 2012)

sind die Opterons denn bei vollem Takt?


```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```


----------



## Abductee (11. Juli 2012)

Was hast du für eine TPF?
Bei mir läuft gerade die 8101 (4, 5, 38) mit ~23min.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juli 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine TPF?
> Bei mir läuft gerade die 8101 (4, 5, 38) mit ~23min.


 
Eine TPF von 23 Minuten geht voll in Ordnung - massiv höher gleich was faul


----------



## Thosch (11. Juli 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine TPF?
> Bei mir läuft gerade die 8101 (4, 5, 38) mit ~23min.


 Also die schwankt gewaltig, k.A. warum, obs evtl.mit Hintergrundprozessen zu tun hat ...  ... Aktualisierungen ...? Jedenfalls "orgelt" die TPF zw. ~35min - ü 1h rum.



PAUI schrieb:


> sind die Opterons denn bei vollem Takt?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 Und da scheint der Hund in der Pfanne begraben zu sein ...  ... siehe auch das PIC ...
2 Sachen die mich "stören": _cpu MHz_ und _cpu cores_ ...  ... irwas stimmt da doch nicht ...  ...   

Riesendank für den Tipp/Befehl fürs Terminal !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (11. Juli 2012)

...´tschuldschung ... hier kommts PIC:

AAAAAHHHHH !! Jetzt steht das Bild oben im Beitrag ...     

Ich tippe mal auf die CState-Deaktivierung ...


----------



## mattinator (11. Juli 2012)

Der Anhang ist nicht anzeigbar.


----------



## Thosch (11. Juli 2012)

Hää ... ? ... also nochmal ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn die WU in ca. 5h durch ist bleibt die Kiste erstmal kalt. Dann ändere ich auch die Lüfter auf saugend und schaue mal in BIOS.  Hat wer schon eine "Verlangsamung" mit dem 12.04er LTS festellen können bei sich ??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hat wer schon eine "Verlangsamung" mit dem 12.04er LTS festellen können bei sich ??


Wieso Verlangsamung bzw. Verschlechterung der Faltleistung? 
Ich merk keinen Unterschied zum 11.10.


----------



## Abductee (11. Juli 2012)

Ich würd auch mal einen Bios Reset machen und @Stock probefalten.
Du kannst unter den CPU-Einstellungen meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich was einstellen was sich positiv auswirkt.


----------



## PAUI (11. Juli 2012)

so wie ich das gelesen hab kann debian von Haus aus nicht mit dynamischen Frequenzen nicht umgehen, ala Cool & Quiet. dafür musst du "cpufrequtils" installieren.

Prozessortaktung

deswegen läuft meiner auch durchgehend auf max. Takt.

und mach mal nen

```
apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;apt-get dist-upgrade
```

@ *Thosch* wieviele kerne siehst du denn im htop?


----------



## Thosch (12. Juli 2012)

Moin.
In der Sysüberwachung sehe ich schon 32, deswegen wundert mich die Angabe vom Screenshot.


----------



## PAUI (12. Juli 2012)

moin, na da ist es en Auslesefehler von proc, sind die Kerne auch zu 100% ausgelastet?.


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2012)

Läuft der durchgehend auf maximalen Grundtakt oder permanent im max. Turbo?
Ich hab auch Cool&Quiet im Bios testweise deaktiviert, ob das Betriebssystem jetzt nicht damit umgehen kann, oder ich das ausschalte sollte doch egal sein?
Außer das der Takt sich im Leerlauf nicht mehr oder nicht mehr ganz so weit runtergetaktet hat, ist da nichts passiert.
Zwischen Grundtakt und Turbo wird bei mir immer noch wie wild hin und hergehüpft.

Auch unter Windows ein gehüpfe im Sekundentakt über alle Kerne verteilt.


----------



## Thosch (12. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:
			
		

> moin, na da ist es en Auslesefehler von proc, sind die Kerne auch zu 100% ausgelastet?.



Also lt. Sys.-überwachung schon ... werde wenn ich dann wieder heeme bin mir das Teil noch mal zur Brust nehmen, Lüfter drehen und im BIOS "rumwurschteln", mal sehen ob und was sich regt.


----------



## PAUI (12. Juli 2012)

ich meinte im htop ob da wirklich alle 32 Kerne ausgelastet sind?


```
apt-get install htop
```
ist sowas wie der Taskmanager von Windows. 


```
iotop
```
damit kann man sich den Prozess-Festplatten IO anzeigen lassen.

oder


```
iftop
```
damit kann man sich den Netzwerktraffic anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Thosch (14. Juli 2012)

Frage: Wie kann ich ne WU löschen im 12.01er Ubuntu ?
Client hat sich nach "Rekonstruktion" der Maschine gleich wieder eine 8101 gezogen. Hatte noch auf max-packet -> big gestellt. Aaaber wie gesagt ein "Quit" im v7 hilft nicht weiter, läuft im Hintergrund weiter. Also übers Terminal (telnet ...) "gepaust" aber gleichzeitig verschwindet der Work-Ordner den ich eigendl. löschen will. Wo finde ich den besch.....en WU-Ordner zum Löschen !?!? Will dann auf max-packet -> normal gehen.
FahControl zeigt mir für die WU über 1h TPF an und ges. über 5Tage = no Bonus, nur Basepoints. Dafür ists mir zu schade den Strom raus zuschmeißen, dann lass ich den Falter aus. Nicht für´ne 81er !!


----------



## PAUI (14. Juli 2012)

also der config ordner ist bei unter /etc/fahclient.

und der systemordner ist in /var/lib/fahclient

wenn er als Daemon gestartet ist.


----------



## Thosch (14. Juli 2012)

Na die Ordner hab ich auch schon gefunden. Im einzigen Work-Ordner stehen nur 2 Dateien client.db und client.db.journal aber nix von ner WU. Was also kann/soll ich löschen ??
Wo bekomme ich eigendl. gesicherte Daten über den akt.Takt her ? htop zeigt mir wieder nur die 1700 an ... 

Update: Nach dem ganzen "apt-get"-Zeuch zeigt er mir gütigerweise nur noch 1500MHz an ...


----------



## PAUI (15. Juli 2012)

da haste schon alles gelöscht, bei mir steht da das gleiche da nur noch der ordner 01 für slot 01 ist mit drin.
das mit dem apt-get hat nix zu sagen.

na wenn deiner runtertaktet ist das klar das Linux den geringeren Takt ausliest, musst den unter last setzen und dann auslesen.

habe mal auf meinem Heimrechner, debian Wheezy installiert auf 4,0Ghz basis. da komme ich bei ner 8042 wu auf 9KPPD mehr im gegensatz zu nem i5 2500K @ stock. Also sollte der FX-8150 der am 31.07 kommt schon rocken.


----------



## Thosch (15. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ...
> na wenn deiner runtertaktet ist das klar das Linux den geringeren Takt ausliest, musst den unter last setzen und dann auslesen. ...



Nur ich takte ihn nicht runter (jedenfalls nicht wissentlich), will ja das er volle Leistung läuft. Und wenn FaH im Hintergrund läuft und mir alles auf 100% angezeigt wird, sollte der schon Last haben ... Deswegen wüßte ich ja gerne ein PRG was reale/sichere Daten ausliest. Weiter vorn hattest du ja von Auslesefehlern des PRG geschrieben ...  
Und gelöscht hatte ich auch keine Dateien, die wo ich wollte waren nicht anwählbar zum "Müllen" und später wech.

Frage: eine 6098 mit ~10min TPF und Est.C v. 11,6k ... passt das ?


----------



## Thosch (15. Juli 2012)

Gegen die allgm. Regel (Mehrfachposts) versuche ich mal nen PIC von "sensors" hier ran zu hängen. Vllt. kann da jemand was aus dem "Kaffesatz" lesen.
Was mich dabei besonders interessiert wäre die Deutung bei den Temps (die "high =" und "crit =" und was ist "hyst ="- Hysterie ? *gg*).
Und vllt. könnte jemand was zu den Temps und Watts sagen ob die soo stimmig sind ? Hab ich auch meine Bedenken, denn beim Probeaufschrauben hat der Kühlerboden keinen ganzflächigen Kontakt mit der WLP "angezeigt" ... 

Edit: Kann Datei nicht einfügen. Gibts ne Größenbeschränkung ?? Nächten Beitrag bitte löschen.
Edit2: Komisch, jetzt gehts wieder, aber im anderen Beitrg ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolvie (15. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> [...]Frage: eine 6098 mit ~10min TPF und Est.C v. 11,6k ... passt das ?


Bei einem System mit 2 CPU's und 32 (richtig?) Kernen kann das NICHT stimmen.
Wenn die WU mit ner TPF von 10:30 min läuft sind das ~16,2k PPD bzw. 11,6k Credits bei Ablieferung.
N' i7-2600k @stock macht da schon ca. 20k PPD.
BTW: Kann keinen der beiden Anhänge öffnen.


----------



## Thosch (15. Juli 2012)

... immer der Quark mit den Anhängen ... hoffe das es jetzt geht ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (15. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Nur ich takte ihn nicht runter (jedenfalls nicht wissentlich), will ja das er volle Leistung läuft.


 
Prüf mal in den installierten Programmen, ob cpuspeed installiert ist. Wenn ja, dann mal deinstallieren, wenn Du immer vollen Takt willst. Ansonsten in den man-pages (s.a. cpuspeed(8) - Linux man page) bzgl. Konfiguration nachschauen und die Konfigurations-Datei (sollte /etc/sysconfig/cpuspeed sein) anpassen.


----------



## PAUI (15. Juli 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Prüf mal in den installierten Programmen, ob cpuspeed installiert ist. Wenn ja, dann mal deinstallieren, wenn Du immer vollen Takt willst. Ansonsten in den man-pages (s.a. cpuspeed(8) - Linux man page) bzgl. Konfiguration nachschauen und die Konfigurations-Datei (sollte /etc/sysconfig/cpuspeed sein) anpassen.


 
genau sowas meinte ich das der sich wie cool&quiet selbstständig runtertaktet. und das da paar werte fest gesetzt sind sodass er nicht vollen takt fahren kann, also wie gedrosselt wird.

naja das cat /proc/cpuinfo ist schon ungenau.
hat bei mir in meinem heimrechner @ 4 ghz auch kurzzeitig die 4ghz angezeigt dann waren es aber nur noch 3,2ghz. 

und bei meinem i5-2500K Server zeigt er mir auch nicht den Turbo an, der läuft durchgehend auf 3,3 GHZ.

EDIT: dieser hyst wert soll den sensor lag verdeutlichen, die cpu kann ja binnen sekunden von heiß zu zu heiß werden, und der sensor kann das nicht so schnell auslesen, damit soll man die zeit abschätzen können??

ich hab da mal ne übersetzung von englisch in deutsch dazu:

"Zuerst gibt es nichts, was getan werden, um Sensor-Lag geändert werden können. Es ist wie ein Auto beginnend an einem kalten Morgen. Der Motor hat, um sich aufzuwärmen, bevor Sie Wärme auf das Taxi zu bekommen.

 Das ist mein Verständnis dessen, was auf (es könnte falsch sein) geht. Die Hysterese Anzahl verwendet werden, um die Warnungen zu erzeugen. Wir wissen, wie viele Sekunden es für die CPU von heiß bis zu heiß zu gehen braucht. Mit der Hysterese Zahl können wir die Zeit in einer Temperatur übersetzen. Jetzt wissen wir also die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen zu heiß und nur heiß (etwa 58 und 62). Also haben wir die Warnung zu gehen bei 58 gesetzt, maxes einer ausreichend niedrigen Temperatur, um uns genug Zeit (Sensor-Lag), bevor die CPU bei 62"

also auf gut deutsch die schwelle um den alarm einzuschalten, sag ich mal so.


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

Ubuntu frisch installiert kann doch nicht solche Zicken machen?
Mir ist das ein Rätsel warum du solche Taktprobleme hast.
Ist das neueste Bios oben? Linux sauber installiert? Was wurde nach der Installation alles verändert?

Hast du mal ein anderes Linux ausprobiert?
Alle meine bisherigen Linux-Distributionen hatten in irgendeiner Form solche Macken.

Falls das Runtertakten als Schutzfunktion dient, kann man das ja mal testweise im Bios beim CPU-Reiter mit dem HPC-Modus deaktivieren.


----------



## Thosch (15. Juli 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Prüf mal in den installierten Programmen, ob cpuspeed installiert ist ...


  Dem ist nicht so, also ist nicht installiert. Hab zumind. in der Suche  im Dateisystem nix gefunden, sollta also nicht inst. sein. Auch in htop  hab ich geschaut uns keinen derartigen laufenden Prozess gefunden.
Mittlerw. hat es mir bei ner 6097er eine TPF angezeigt v.etwas mehr als  7min. cat /proc/cpuinfo hat mir vor ca. 15min bei einigen der  angezeigten 15 (?) CPUs 1700 und beim den anderen von 1500MHz  ausgegeben. Groooße Fragezeichen ...  Gerade eben standen alle bei 1500MHz  
Aus meinen Erkenntnissen heraus tendiere ich eher das der Trottel sich wg. den Temps "throttled".  Begündung: Nachdem ich das BIOS mal auf "sichere" Einstellungen geladen  hatte zeigte er mir in den /proc/cpuinfo mit 2100MHz an. Zumind. wäre  das eine Erklärung.
Ubuntu ist bis auf die Updates dies inst. will so eigendl. "frisch". Höchstens noch des "Zeuch" was ich für lm-sensors da irgendwie rein gebracht habe. Die Takt-probs hatte ich aber davor schon.

Edit:  Langsam bekomme ich graue Haare, habe eben ü.Terminal noch mal bei "cpuinfo" rein geschaut. Einige laufen auf 1500MHz, andere auf 1700 und einige wenige auf 2100MHz ...    Gibts beim 6272er ne termische Throttel-ung ??


----------



## PAUI (15. Juli 2012)

hmm am besten alles was den Takt herunterstellt raushauen. habe auch nix davon drin und läuft permanent auf vollem Takt. wie sieht es mit den Temps aus?


----------



## Thosch (15. Juli 2012)

Ja was stellt denn den Takt runter ... wenn ich das wüßte hätt´ ichs schon längst gemacht ... Wie heißen die entspr. "Kandidaten" ??  Temps liegen zw. 66 und 68°C, lt. xsensors o. lm-sensors.
Was habt ihr im BIOS bei 1. P-State, 2. CState und 3. C1E eingestellt ??  Bei mir 1. 0, 2. C6, 3. enabled.


----------



## PAUI (15. Juli 2012)

mach mal 0,C0,disabled

referenz
http://www.comptech-info.de/component/content/article/46-computer-infos/418-c-states-was-sind-das

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface

ich finde ja die temperaturen schon en biddel zu hoch.


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

Die Temperaturen sind auch zu hoch, ich glaub das ist auch dein Taktproblem.
Bei den ausgelesenen Temperaturen kannst du locker +20°C draufrechnen.


----------



## PAUI (15. Juli 2012)

musste erstmal sein System hier im Forum raussuchen,

also Max operating Temperature liegt bei 55 to 69 Celsius.

für seine AMD Opteron 6272 Prozessoren.

er könnte den mal in den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...35/17072-zeigt-her-eure-folding-home-pcs.html
reinstellen


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

Die ~88°C sind eindeutig zu warm, deswegen drosselt sich auch die CPU.


----------



## PAUI (15. Juli 2012)

sind in den Opterons auch die Temperatur Sensoren kaputt?


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

Sagen wir mal großzügig geeicht.
Ich hab im Leerlauf mit meinen beiden 6272er 16-18C und unter Last 35-38C


----------



## PAUI (15. Juli 2012)

und was hast du unter last?


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

35-38 Grad Celsius


----------



## PAUI (15. Juli 2012)

aso sry hatte ich nicht gesehen^^.
da muss er sich neue Kühler kaufen oder in den Keller stellen. 

was hast du denn für kühler drauf? die Noctuas?


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

Noctua NH-U12DO A3 (Sockel G34/C32/F) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## PAUI (15. Juli 2012)

wusste ich es doch, beim Sockel G34 gibts nicht allzuviel auswahl.


----------



## Thosch (15. Juli 2012)

Ich denke mal das es nicht unbedingt an den Kühlern liegt, sondern an deren Wärmekopplung. Vor dem Verbauen hatten die ein, meinem Gedächtnis nach ca. 2-3mm dickes Wärmeleitpad (Gummi- oder Fensterkit-artig) drauf die mMn besser funzte als meine Thermalright-Paste jetzt. Könnte wie gesagt am Abstand zw.CPU und KüBoden liegen. Da lagen die Temps mit den 70er blasenden Lüfter bei um die 50-52°C. Da bekanntlich Paste besser als Pads seien hatte ich die org.WL-"Masse" entfernt und durch Paste ersetzt. Wurde dann schlechter mit den Temps und habe mir später spezielle (bessere) WL-Pads besorgt, die brachten aber keine Besserung. Übrigens zeigen mir externe Temp-Fühler, die ich zw. die Kühlrippen i.d.Nähe der HPipes gesteckt habe, Werte die leicht über denen liegen was die int.Sensoren anzeigen. Also grundsätzlich könnte man meinen die Kühler funzen da ja Wärme ankommt. Beim Lüfterdrehen (v.blasend a.saugend) hab ich die Pads dann entfernt und die TR-Paste genommen. Man sagt das es einige Zeit braucht bis das dann richtig funktioniert. Und so hab ich das auch schon gelesen das der Spreader bzw. der Kühlerboden sich durch die Wärme sozusagen noch "beulen" und sich dann anlegen. k.A. ob das so alles stimmig ist.
Zwischendurch mal bemerkt, wenn ich immer mal die ganzen Sensoren-PRGs aufrufe und auch ins Control rein schaue, da war dir TPF schon mal auf ca.6min runter.


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

Falls du nochmal ein Wärmeleitpad ausprobieren willst hab ich noch genug übrig.

Ich hab bei mir auch zwischen den Heatpipes so nahe am Sockel wie möglich gemessen und hatte im Leerlauf ~35C.
Die Heatpipetemperatur hat mit der Kerntemperatur nicht viel gemeinsam, das ist wirklich sehr schwer abzuschätzen.
Was hast du für eine Leerlauftemperatur?


----------



## Thosch (15. Juli 2012)

WLPads hab ich auch noch da, das ist nicht das Problem. Dickere WLPaste-Schicht ist ja vllt. auch nicht besser ...
Leerlauf-Temps muss ich morgen oder die Tage mal schauen, die habe ich nicht genau im Kopp was da im BIOS stand, könnte aber um die 50 gewesen sein. Will das aber jetzt nicht fest behaupten.


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

Bei mir sieht das im Leerlauf bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 24°C so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(TR1 und 2 sind die externen Temperatursensoren an den Heatpipes)

Falls du wirklich 50°C im Leerlauf hast, wär das meiner Ansicht nach viel zu hoch.


----------



## PAUI (16. Juli 2012)

also 50 im leerlauf ist viel zu hoch. da musste an den kühlern noch mal schauen.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Juli 2012)

Wärmeleitpaste sollte nur so dünn wie möglich aufgetragen werden - ist diese zu "großzügig" aufgetragen, bewirkt sie genau das Gegenteil und behindert den Wärmefluss von der CPU zum Kühlkörper. 
Sie soll nämlich nur mikroskopisch kleine Unebenheiten ausgleichen.

Kontrolliere also bitte einmal den korrekten Sitz Deiner Kühler anhand des Wärmeleitpasten-Abdrucks . . .
Dabei dürfen ruhig größere Flächen mit praktisch kaum vorhandener WLP auftreten - dort ist nämlich der Kontakt zwischen CPU und Kühlkörper optimal.
Hast Du aber größere Bereiche mit viel WLP, dann stimmt der Sitz des Kühlers nicht (verkantet oder ähnliches) und sollte sofort korrigiert werden . . .


----------



## Thosch (16. Juli 2012)

Moin. Die Kühler werden in die vorgesehenen Buchsen verschraubt also schief oder so ist eigendl. nicht möglich.
Die WLP hab ich schon hauchdünn drauf gemacht. Das zuviel kontraproduktiv ist und es dann wie ne Dämmung wirkt weiß ich ja.
Muss ich mal sehen das ich den Knecht trotzdem nochmal auseinander baue und mir die Abdruckbilder anschaue und mal´n PIC hier rein stelle.

@Abductee: 8°C unter Raumtemp ? Das ist eigendl. mit LuKü physikalisch  nicht möglich. Ginge nur mit Kühlschrank-/Wasserkühlung oder es ist ein  Auslese-/Sensorfehler.


----------



## Abductee (16. Juli 2012)

Das es nicht möglich ist weiß ich, das problem haben aber alle Opterons.
Deswegen sag ich ja, du bist zu warm.

Die Temperaturen hatte ich auch mit meinem Austauschboard und auch andere Falter hier im Forum.
Es ist definitiv ein Serienproblem der Opterons das sie weniger Temperatur anzeigen als sie tatsächlich haben.


----------



## PAUI (16. Juli 2012)

das ist bei allen AMD Prozzies so, mein X6 1090t zeigt auch im leerlauf 18 Grad an obwohl 22 Grad Raumtemperatur.


----------



## Abductee (16. Juli 2012)

@Thosch
Laufen die Lüfter auf 100%? Vielleicht gibts da ja noch Reserven das du kühler kommst.


----------



## Thosch (16. Juli 2012)

Also danke erst mal das ihr euch so´n Kopp um meine Maschine macht. Aber  ist toll, denn dann bringen mehrere Leute viele Gedanken in einen Topf  und dann hat man viele Gedankenansätze und kommt zu nem Ergebnis ...  hoffendlich.  



PAUI schrieb:


> mach mal 0,C0,disabled


 P-State steht auf 0; CState geht nur C6 oder disabled; C1E ... mach ich mal auf disabled.



Abductee schrieb:


> @Thosch
> Laufen die Lüfter auf 100%? Vielleicht gibts da ja noch Reserven das du kühler kommst.


In Xsensors und (Terminal-)sensors bekomme ich keine Angaben zu den Lüftern, FAN1 - FAN4 stehen immer bei null rpm Beide Lüfter laufen aber an den dafür vorgesehenen CPU-Lü-Anschlüssen. Kann man die noch wo anders auslesen ??


----------



## Abductee (16. Juli 2012)

Gute Frage, bei der Überwachungssoftware die man sich auf der Asus Homepage runterladen kann hab ich so was gesehen.
Hab mich aber noch nicht drübergetraut das zu installieren.

Du könntest zum Testen aber auch die Lüftersteuerung auf 100% stellen, dann siehst du ja auch gleich ein Ergebniss.


----------



## Wolvie (16. Juli 2012)

@Tosch: 
Als stiller Beobachter und Mitleser rate ich dir:
Wenn möglich schliese die Lüfter direkt an das Netzteil an, dann kannst du sicher gehen das sie mit 12V betrieben werden. Adapter gibt es bestimmt für 1, 2€ oder man machts mit paar Kabeln selbst. 
Dann allerdings aufpassen, das man den richtigen "Draht" verwischt. 
Rot = 5V
Gelb= 12V
Schwarz = Masse

Ich bin aber der Ansicht, das die (auch in meinen Augen) viel zu hohen Temperaturen nicht daher kommen, das die Lüfter zu langsam drehen. Das muss wo anderst herkommen. Auslesefehler... vll doch falsche Kühlermontage... man sieht leider (seine eigenen) Fehler manchmal nicht.


----------



## Thosch (16. Juli 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn möglich schliese die Lüfter direkt an das Netzteil an, dann kannst du sicher gehen das sie mit 12V betrieben werden. Adapter ...
> 
> ... man sieht leider (seine eigenen) Fehler manchmal nicht.


 Ääähhmm ... weiß nicht ob das KPGE dann noch startet wenn es keine Lüfter an den entspr. Anschlüssen merkt ...  
Stimmt mit den Fehlern ... hab im Mom nicht die Zeit das alles nochmals zu überprüfen und auch nochmal nach dem "Abdruckbild" der KüBöden zu sehen. Muss ich machen wenn ich zwischendurch mal Zeit habe. Und auch´n paar Bilder knipsen, zum allgm.Verständnis.
Trotzdem weiter so und danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Wolvie (16. Juli 2012)

Warum sollte es nicht starten?
Mir wäre nichts bekannt, das MB's ihren Dienst verweigern, wenn kein (CPU-)Lüfter angeschlossen ist.
Das BIOS wird wohl motzen, weil bei den CPU-Lüftern keine Drehzahl erkannt wird und es denmach meint, das da was nicht stimmt. Aber die Meldung und den Alarmton kann man normal auch deaktivieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2012)

@Wolvie: Asus Crosshair IV Formula lässt grüssen > ohne Lüftersignal am CPU-Anschluss geht gar nichts bis auf die entsprechende Fehlermeldung.


----------



## PAUI (17. Juli 2012)

also c state disabled stellen.

und das gelbe kabel, also das tacho signal am Lüfter steckplatz lassen. nur das rote und schwarze direkt an die 12 volt leitung machen.

und soweit ich weiß, brauch man um die Lüfter Drehzahlen auslesen zu können "fancontrol". ist in lm-sensors mit drin.


----------



## Abductee (17. Juli 2012)

Man kann den Sensor Eingang vom Lüfter deaktivieren, dürfte kein Problem sein ohne zu starten.
Bei der Lüftersteuerung gibts sogar ein eigenes Profil wenn man auf eine externe Steuerung wechselt.

Ich habs unter Linux wie auch unter Windows auch nicht geschafft die Drehzahl auszulesen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Juli 2012)

@Thosch: Ich habe echt großen Respekt, dass Du noch nicht aufgegeben hast, ich hätt wahrscheinlich schon alles zurückgeschickt.....

So, endlich läuft mein Server: Das erste Mainboard war defekt, da ging gar nigs, da lief nicht mal ein Lüfter......dank Amazon hab ich schnell ein neues bekommen....und das defekte natürlich zurückgeschickt....
Gestern spielte ich noch das neueste Bios drauf und hab erste Übertaktungsversuche gestartet, bevor ich in den Nachtdienst ging....
Momentan läuft er mit 4,2 GHZ bei einem Vcore von 1,30V und VTT 1,30V Primestabil. Ich werde aber Prime95 heute noch mal etwas sausen lassen.....bei Zimmertemps von ca. 24 Grad--> Coretemp steigt bis max. 75 Grad an. Zum Falten steht der dann im Keller, da ist es sowieso kühler....
Der Verbrauch liegt mit Prime95 bei ca. 540W.
Leider musste ich mir auch noch einen neuen Corsair H100 bestellen, da der Verbaute ziemlich knattert(Pumpe), und im 24/7 Betrieb ist mir das nicht so geheuer....wenn der dann da ist, fang ich mit dem Falten an.
Hier noch ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (17. Juli 2012)

Zu mir hat der Support mal gesagt das man die H100 einige Stunden einlaufen lassen soll, das Rattern ging aber auch nach 3 Tagen nicht weg.
Das Kabelmanagement


----------



## Wolvie (17. Juli 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Wolvie: Asus Crosshair IV Formula lässt grüssen > ohne Lüftersignal am CPU-Anschluss geht gar nichts bis auf die entsprechende Fehlermeldung.


 Na das freut einen doch. Vorallem wenn man anstatt auf ausladende Luftkühlung auf potente WaKü setzt... 

Kann's mir durch aus vorstellen das MB's sowas haben als Schutzmeachanismus. Aber die Lüftersignale/-ausgänge/Fehlermeldungen/Gepiepe lassen sich meistens auch ausschalten, denk ich.......


----------



## Thosch (17. Juli 2012)

Nuuuun ... mal wieder "gar wundersame Sachen" von meinem sog.Falter ... ich hatte ganz vergessen das ich max-units eingestellt hatte ... aber im Nachhinein wars ganz gut. So hatte ich die Möglichkeit die Temps mal bei "lastlos"    zu erleben. Da zeigen mir die PRGs durchgängig gleiche Werte an schwankend um die 30°C. UND ... hört hört ... /proc/cpuinfo zeigt mir bei den aufgeführten CPUs 1400MHz an. Also müßte man schlussfolgern das das Niedriggetackte NICHT termischen Ursprung sein könnte, könnte wohl gemerkt. Sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht. Hab den jetzt erst mal runtergefahren und werde mich gleich ins BIOS "begeben" und dann schauen ob und was sich ändert.
Drückt mir die Daumen ... wenns geht nicht in die Augen ...!   
Und nach dem Warum ich noch nicht aufgegeben habe ...  ... macht aber auch´n bissel Spass diese Ursachenforschung. Langweilig wirds doch wenn alles wie Butter läuft ... andere schrauben an ihren Karren rum ... ich kanns daheeme und ohne dreckige Hände machen.  

Update: Hab soweit alles im BIOS nach den Vorschlägen umgestellt, ebenso die CPU-Lüfter auf volle Pulle. Zumind. geht er in /cpuinfo nicht mehr unter 1700MHz. Es erhärtet sich doch der Verdacht der termischen Limitierung ...


----------



## PAUI (17. Juli 2012)

mehr input.  und achja [X] ABO 
mag das auch wenn was nicht geht und die fehlerwuelle gesucht werden muss, nur man muss sie auch finden können.


----------



## Abductee (17. Juli 2012)

ist das was cpuinfo ausgibt der aktuelle takt oder der grundtakt?


----------



## Thosch (17. Juli 2012)

Du frachst Fragen, denke mal eher der akt., denn vorher ging er ja auch unter die 1700MHz.
Edit: Ich hab gerade nen wahnwitzigen Gedanken bekommen, werde mal, wie´s die Zeit hergibt, mein RAID reaktivieren und da nochmals das 10.04.3 LTS drauf schmeißen, mal schauen was da so angezeigt wird. Aber könnte dauern ... bis ich was weiß.


----------



## PAUI (18. Juli 2012)

probier mal debian aus.


----------



## Thosch (18. Juli 2012)

Moin@all. Debian ... hätte ich´n 6er da auf CD ... mal sehen ...


----------



## PAUI (18. Juli 2012)

lad es dir doch runter, hab es mir die tage auch gebrannt und auf meinem heimrechner auf ner kleinen pladde installiert. nur kriege xorg mit meiner hd 7970 nicht zum laufen.


----------



## Thosch (18. Juli 2012)

Versuch mal den Treiber bei AMD direkt, die haben einen fürs Linux.
Kann mir bitte mal auf die Schnelle nen WaKühler für die Opterons vorschlagen ? Ich denke mal das es am "Thermischen" liegt. Oder gehen die Noctuas von der Lautstärke her ? Und gabs/gibts da nicht auch 2 versch.Größen ? Welche Empfehlung gäbs dafür, groß/klein ?


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2012)

Noctua NH-U12DO A3 (Sockel G34/C32/F) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Es gibt noch einen kleineren mit 92er Lüftern der minimal billiger ist, ich würd aber den 120er nehmen.
Von der Lautstärke her find ich den Kühler/Lüfter sehr gut.
Aus meinem Fractal Design XL kann ich die CPU-Kühlung nicht herraushören.
Da ist auch ein langer Inbus mit dabei, 7 und 5V Adapterstecker und Y-Stecker.
(Brauchst nur beim Mainboard den Jumper von 4 auf 3-Pin Lüfter umstecken)


----------



## Thosch (18. Juli 2012)

Mmhhmm ... und was sagt die WaKü-Fraktion ? Hat überhaupt jemand Opterons "unter Wasser" ??
Übrigens mein Umbau ist auch mit offener Seitenwand kaum zu hören ...


----------



## PAUI (18. Juli 2012)

hab ich schon probiert, den amd Treiber von dehnen geht aber nicht zu installieren, sagt mir ich brauche zusatzkomponenten aber nicht welche.

WOLF_TEAM_LEADER hat 4 Opterons per wasser den hat er http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11481_Koolance-CPU-370--CPU--1-5mm-Midplate.html

hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...mmelthread-der-serverwahn-68.html#post4151767


----------



## Wolvie (18. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Mmhhmm ... und was sagt die WaKü-Fraktion ? Hat überhaupt jemand Opterons "unter Wasser" ??
> Übrigens mein Umbau ist auch mit offener Seitenwand kaum zu hören ...


 Hab zwar keine unter Wasser, aber einfach Corsair H80 oder H100 pro CPU und gut is.


----------



## Muschkote (18. Juli 2012)

Also meine 120er Noctua sind quasi nicht zu höhren und der Server steht im Wohnzimmer und die laufen mit 12V.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hab zwar keine unter Wasser, aber einfach Corsair H80 oder H100 pro CPU und gut is.



Wie bekommst du eine H80 auf einen G34 Sockel?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2012)

Hab meine Opterons auch unter 120er Noctua
Maximal zufrieden


----------



## Wolvie (19. Juli 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wie bekommst du eine H80 auf einen G34 Sockel?


 Stimmt. 
Die Systeme die ich in Erinnerung hab, waren mit Intel CPU's.


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Juli 2012)

Bitte hinzufügen: picar81_4711 http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004DPB5F2/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00 EVGA Classified SR-2 | 2x Intel Xeon X5690 @ 4,16 GHz (12/24) --.---/--.---/176.000 475W Ubuntu 10.10http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004DPB5F2/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bitte hinzufügen: picar81_4711 http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004DPB5F2/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00 EVGA Classified SR-2 | 2x Intel Xeon X5690 @ 4,16 GHz (12/24) --.---/--.---/176.000 475W Ubuntu 10.10http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004DPB5F2/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00



Liest sich gut


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Juli 2012)

Die PPD sind wohlgemerkt mit P8101.
Bitte eine Änderung meines  Opteron Servers(Watt und Betriebsystem): Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) 65.000/94.000/135.000 350W Ubuntu 10.10


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bitte eine Änderung meines Opteron Servers(Watt und Betriebsystem): Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) 65.000/94.000/135.000 350W Ubuntu 10.10



Beides eingetragen


----------



## Raspo (19. Juli 2012)

Speziell an die KGPE D16-Besitzer:

Welchen Speicher habt Ihr mit welcher Konfigurationen in Betrieb? 

Hab immer noch das Problem "Dimm_A2 disabled". Ich verwende G.Skill 4x F3- 10666CL9D-8GBRL.

Jetzt meinte einer bei P3D ich soll es mal mit Reg ECC Ram probieren,  nur habe ich da meine Zweifel, ob das wirklich der Grund ist.


----------



## PAUI (20. Juli 2012)

kannste das kit nicht wieder zurückschicken? und en anderes nehmen?


----------



## Thosch (20. Juli 2012)

Na wenn disabled dann ist vllt. im BIOS was verstellt, kann man da Speicherbänke nich disablen ??


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2012)

Raspo schrieb:


> Speziell an die KGPE D16-Besitzer:
> 
> Welchen Speicher habt Ihr mit welcher Konfigurationen in Betrieb?


 
Die hier G.SKILL-Products

Und das läuft absolut problemlos (auf default)


----------



## Thosch (20. Juli 2012)

Ich denke mal das es die Noctuas werden. Ne WaKü hat zwar reichlich Reserven aber mir dann doch zu "Geld-intensiv" ... der sog. Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor is schuld.


----------



## Abductee (20. Juli 2012)

@Raspo

Kingston garantiert eine Funktionalität unter anderem mit den Riegeln:
KVR13E9/4HC                                                                                    4GB 1333MHz DDR3 ECC CL9 DIMM w/TS Server Hynix C      (den hab ich zbsp. verbaut)
KVR13LR9S8/2HC                                                                               2GB 1333MHz DDR3L ECC Reg CL9 DIMM SR x8 1.35V w/TS Server Hynix C
KVR13LR9D8/4HC                                                                               4GB 1333MHz DDR3L ECC Reg CL9 DIMM DR x8 1.35V w/TS Server Hynix C
KVR13LR9S4/4HC                                                                               4GB 1333MHz DDR3L ECC Reg CL9 DIMM SR x4 1.35V w/TS Server Hynix C
KVR13LR9D4/8HC                                                                               8GB 1333MHz DDR3L ECC Reg CL9 DIMM DR x4 1.35V w/TS Hynix C
KVR13LR9D4/16HM                                                                            16GB 1333MHz DDR3L ECC Reg CL9 DIMM DR x4 1.35V w/TS Hynix M
KVR16R11D8/4HC                                                                               4GB 1600MHz DDR3 ECC Reg CL11 DIMM DR x8  w/TS Hynix C
KVR16R11S4/4HC                                                                               4GB 1600MHz DDR3 ECC Reg CL11 DIMM SR x4  w/TS Hynix C
KVR16R11D4/8HC                                                                               8GB 1600MHz DDR3 ECC Reg CL11 DIMM DR x4 w/TS Hynix C


----------



## Thosch (21. Juli 2012)

Mal wieder nen Update von mir. Also keine Ahnung was das alles so beeinflusst, aber eben läuft er mal wieder mit 2100MHz (lt./proc/cpuinfo) aber die Temps haben sich nicht sooooo verbessert, soll heißen: sind geringf. nach unten gegangen. Würde eher sagen das die konstant geblieben sind. Und auch bei´ner akt.zum Falten angezeigten 6098 ist die TPF nur um ne halbe Minute runter. Dementspr. steigt die "Ausbeute" auch nur um vllt.1k ...    ... Wo er noch "gelahmt" ist hatte er schon mal bei ner 6097 ne bessere TPF und Est.Pionts gehabt, liegt aber sicherlich an der WU. Hatte es mir damals nur nicht aufgeschrieben, leider. Ist schon irgendwie "komischst"...  

noch´n Update: Alles zurück ... scheint sich wieder runter getaktet zu haben. Bei "sensors" zeigt er auch mittlerw. mal wieder nur 75 Watt an, manchmal auch die ca.112.


----------



## PAUI (21. Juli 2012)

na er ist an der Thermal grenze und wenn er wieder drunter kommt taktet er sich wieder hoch. unbedingt neue Kühler kaufen, damit tust du deinen cpu´s was gutes, denn sie halten länger und deinen Nerven auch. und die Noctuas kosten nun auch nicht en Vermögen (auf jeden fall billiger wie ne Wakü). damit haste dann sicherlich keine Temp. Probl. mehr.


----------



## Thosch (22. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie kann ichs nicht verstehen was das Teil da abzieht. Hab jetzt  mal im Terminal die "cpuinfo"-Zeile eingegeben, und das 3x. Erstaunlich  allemal ... bei der ersten Eingabe hab ich hochgescrollt und nach die  MHz´en geschaut, alle angezeigten bei 1700, dann wieder runter und  gleich nochmals eingegeben, hochgescrollt einige bei 1700, einige bei  1900, einige bei 1500. Und weils Spass gemacht hat gleich nochmals  hinterher ... schau an alle bei 2100MHz.        Ich scrolle ja nun wirklich nicht langsam mit dem Mausrad und der  Client faltet ja auch weiter ... aber wer hat sich denn solche n Quark  ausgedacht ?!? So schnell können sich ja die Temps doch nicht ändern  !?!?
Ich glaub da irwie nich mehr dran an die Throttelung ... 
Nichtsdestotrotz ... aus der Nase fließt kein R ....otwein ...   werde ich wohl doch zur WaKü greifen. Hier wurde ja schon der Kühler vorgeschlagen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance CPU-370 (CPU) Koolance CPU-370 (CPU) 1.5mm Midplate 10389
Der ist mir aber etwas zu teuer und tendiere eher zu dem:  Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin fr Sockel G34, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin fr Sockel G34, G1/4 10386  Auch preislich kommt der mir sehr gut. Kennt zufällig wer Einzelheiten oder Erfahrungen mit dem Teil ?


----------



## PAUI (22. Juli 2012)

hab dir was auf deine pinne geschrieben.

bei aquatuning auf dem 4 ten bild siehst du die Temperaturen im vergleich zu anderen Kühler.
also schlecht ist der auf jeden fall nicht.
wäre lukü nicht idealer?


----------



## Thosch (22. Juli 2012)

Na WaKü hat ja mehr Reserven, gerade wenns mal vllt. evtl. doch noch Sommer werden sollte ...   Und bis auf die Kühler selbst hab ich schon fast alles da, und eben das Kleinzeuch wie Schlauch und Verschraubungen an das komme ich günstig ran. Müßte mir das alles noch mal genauer überlegen, u.a. ob man in Reihe "shaltet" oder doch parallel also den Fluss verzweigt, oder nach der ersten CPU in den 1. Radi dann in die 2. CPU und dann wieder in´nen Radi ... 
LuKü is da sicher einfacher ... aber einfach ist auch langweilig ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juli 2012)

@Thosch: Ich hab bei meiner Wakü die CPU-Kühler in Reihe geschaltet > beim zweiten Xeon sind die Temps 1-2°C höher als beim ersten.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Müßte mir das alles noch mal genauer überlegen, u.a. ob man in Reihe "schaltet" oder doch parallel also den Fluss verzweigt, oder nach der ersten CPU in den 1. Radi dann in die 2. CPU und dann wieder in´nen Radi ...



und



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Thosch: Ich hab bei meiner Wakü die CPU-Kühler in Reihe geschaltet > beim zweiten Xeon sind die Temps 1-2°C höher als beim ersten.


 
Beim SR2 habe ich ja auch WaKü (schon wegen OC) - und in Reihe geschaltet.
Die Opterons werde (ohne Probleme) mit Noctuas gekühlt


----------



## Thosch (24. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> Die Opterons werde (ohne Probleme) mit Noctuas gekühlt


 Aaaaber ... wo bleibt denn da der Spass am Basteln mit den "einfachen" LuKühlern ...  Wenn der aber so wie das schon mal funzte 24/7 läuft, möchte ich Reserve haben wenns mal wieder wärmer wird ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Aaaaber ... wo bleibt denn da der Spass am Basteln mit den "einfachen" LuKühlern ...  Wenn der aber so wie das schon mal funzte 24/7 läuft, möchte ich Reserve haben wenns mal wieder wärmer wird ...


Mit den Noctuas hat man wirklich genügend Reserven.....da geht nigs über 40 Grad.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juli 2012)

Verständlich das er lieber auf Wakü setzt, vor allem wen man bis auf die CPU-Kühler und ein wenig Kleinkram alles rumliegen hat.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Verständlich das er lieber auf Wakü setzt, vor allem wen man bis auf die CPU-Kühler und ein wenig Kleinkram alles rumliegen hat.



Aber sicher doch - habe ja auch vieles unter Wasser
Es ist lediglich so, dass es nicht sein *muss*; dass die Noctuas dicke reichen


----------



## acer86 (25. Juli 2012)

Wären wir dan in ein EXTREM Forum wen wir uns mit "Normalen" Sachen und der Einfachsten Lösung zufrieden geben würden.

Gerade hier bei PCGH gilt immer die Regel, mit Maximal möglichsten Aufwand den geringst möglichen Effekt zu erzielen


----------



## Thosch (25. Juli 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Wären wir dan in ein EXTREM Forum wen wir uns mit "Normalen" Sachen und der Einfachsten Lösung zufrieden geben würden.
> 
> Gerade hier bei PCGH gilt immer die Regel, mit Maximal möglichsten Aufwand den geringst möglichen Effekt zu erzielen


 
-> *dickes *zustimm**    aaaber ...

Mittlerweilen hab ich mal drüber geschlafen ... und halt ichs wie´s Wetter, ich ändere meine Meinung. Werde zwar die WaKü aufbauen aber dann doch nicht für DEN Falter. Die wird dann wohl der jetzige Gaming-PC bekommen, der hats nötiger. Und vor allem kann ich bei dem noch was "raufschrauben" was u.a. auch dem Nebenbei-Falten zugute kommt.


----------



## Speeedy (25. Juli 2012)

Dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen.


----------



## Thosch (25. Juli 2012)

Wie groß ist der (Leistungs-)Unterschied zw. den 120er zu den 92er Noctuas ? Kann da wer was zu sagen ?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Wären wir dan in ein EXTREM Forum wen wir uns mit "Normalen" Sachen und der Einfachsten Lösung zufrieden geben würden.
> 
> Gerade hier bei PCGH gilt immer die Regel, mit Maximal möglichsten Aufwand den geringst möglichen Effekt zu erzielen



* DAS* Argument hat was - kann man so stehen lassen


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Juli 2012)

So, jetzt hab ich mal bei meinem neuen Server *Hyperthreading* ausgeschaltet und arbeite mit 12 echten Kernen. Erstaunlicherweise ist die TPF nicht gesunken!
Jetzt mit 12 Kernen hoffe ich natürlich, dass ich mal eine P6903 bzw. P6904 bekomme, denn momentan faltet er eine P6901 bei einer PPD-Ausbeute von 152K!
Das ist nur um ca. 15K schlechter, als bei einer P8101. Bin schon gespannt auf eine BIGBIG-WU........


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der (Leistungs-)Unterschied zw. den 120er zu den 92er Noctuas ? Kann da wer was zu sagen ?


3-5°C @ 12V 1300rpm/120mm vs. 1600rpm/92mm

Brauchst nur die Vergleichswerte von den Baugleichen NH-U9B und des NH-U12P nehmen.
http://lanoc.org/reviews/noctua-nh-u9b-92mm-heatsink/
http://www.gamezoom.net/artikel/Noctua_NH_U9B-18681-1


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich mal bei meinem neuen Server *Hyperthreading* ausgeschaltet und arbeite mit 12 echten Kernen. Erstaunlicherweise ist die TPF nicht gesunken!


Wie geht denn das?  
Durch das deaktivieren des Hyperthreadinghab ich einen Leistungseinbruch von ~18%!


----------



## Thosch (29. Juli 2012)

Ich hadere mit mir selbst, zum einen ist´s eigendl. vom Aufwand/Nutzen für den jetzigen Spiele-PC auch nicht mehr sinnvoll da ne WaKü rein zu bauen. Wenn ich für ~500€ nen PC kaufen würde dann hätte der geschätzt vllt. das 4-fache an Roh-Leistung, wenns reicht. Also ist es aus dem Blickpunkt doch besser das WaKü-Zeuch in den Server zu bauen. Um aber mal auf den Punkt meines jetzigen geistigen Ergusses zu kommen ...  ... (manche nennen so was auch "Idee") ... Da ich jetzt nicht soooo die Verlustleistung/Wärmeentwicklung abschätzen kann, würde mich jetzt sehr interessieren ob ein einzelner (120er) Radi ausreicht um die Wärme aus der Brühe zu bekommen. Leider musste ich feststellen das ich ohne größeren Aufwand auch nur 1 Stelle frei habe um nen Radiator zu verbauen. Den Hecklüfterplatz. Der im "Deckel" ist ein 240er mit Bohrungen v.150mm Abstand ...  ... Dafür gäbe es zwar Radis im "200er" (mit Blenden) und "4x120er" Format aber die Bohrungen passen nicht so wirklich vermute ich mal ...


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2012)

Was wäre wenn du den Radiator liegend auf dem Gehäusedeckel montierst?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Juli 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie geht denn das?
> Durch das deaktivieren des Hyperthreadinghab ich einen Leistungseinbruch von ~18%!



Ich hab halt noch TheKraken laufen, vielleicht bringt der bei Dir auch was? Du hattest ihn ja schon mal probiert, aber nicht ohne HT, oder?


----------



## PAUI (29. Juli 2012)

Also ein 120er Radiator für beide CPU ist schon en bissel mager, da wirste schon nen 240er brauchen. wenn die Bohrungen nicht passen bohre doch paar neue


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab halt noch TheKraken laufen, vielleicht bringt der bei Dir auch was? Du hattest ihn ja schon mal probiert, aber nicht ohne HT, oder?


Den hatte ich schon vor dem Deaktivieren des HT bei mir drauf.
Unterschied zwischen mit und ohne Kraken war ~3kPPD mit aktiviertem HT.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Juli 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Den hatte ich schon vor dem Deaktivieren des HT bei mir drauf.
> Unterschied zwischen mit und ohne Kraken war ~3kPPD mit aktiviertem HT.


Vielleicht ist es bei deaktiviertem HT anders? Evtl. bringt da Kraken mehr?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es bei deaktiviertem HT anders? Evtl. bringt da Kraken mehr?


Hab mich glaub ein wenig unglücklich ausgedrückt: TheKraken ist bei mir seit Anfangs Mai am Start > sprich ich fallte seit Anfangs Mai alle WU's mit TheKraken.


----------



## Thosch (30. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Also ein 120er Radiator für beide CPU ist schon en bissel mager, da wirste schon nen 240er brauchen. wenn die Bohrungen nicht passen bohre doch paar neue


 Die Bohrungen sind nicht das Prob, der Platz ist´s ... aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das ein "4x120er" evtl. passen könnte. Und ich habe noch´n Single-Radi gefunden, 200er Größe mit verschiedenen Blenden. Vllt. passt da eine, bzw. neu bohren oder andere (neue) Blende. Mal schaun ... könnte vllt. doch was werden ...
Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2012)

Ich würd den Radiator einfach aufs Dach geben, da musst du nichts ausschneiden oder bohren.


----------



## Thosch (31. Juli 2012)

Moin ... jooaarr ... einfache Lösung, sieht aber sch...e aus und dann ist das Teil auch sehr "verwundbar".


----------



## Abductee (31. Juli 2012)

Machst du neben dem Tower Gymnastikübungen?


----------



## Thosch (31. Juli 2012)

Du nicht ¿!¿


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin ... jooaarr ... einfache Lösung, sieht aber sch...e aus und dann ist das Teil auch sehr "verwundbar".



Stimmt, man kann dann kein  drauf stellen


----------



## Uwe64LE (31. Juli 2012)

Verzichte auf´s Glas und trink aus der Bügelflasche


----------



## Thosch (31. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt, man kann dann kein  drauf stellen


Na eher die Tasse    zum Warmhalten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (31. Juli 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wen du das Wasser mittels Lüftersteuerung bis 45C° warm werden lässt dan sollte das durchaus Funzen
Aufjedenfall ein hingucker auf jeder lan


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *der Tassenwärmer*


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

MUAHAHAHAHA - gefällt mir - das Teil


----------



## Abductee (1. August 2012)

Leider kein Schnäppchen 
Merchandising - Tass-O-Matic Alu *-*innovatek webSHOP


----------



## Malkolm (1. August 2012)

und vorallem ALU....waaah sowas kommt mir in keine WaKü


----------



## Thosch (1. August 2012)

... das Teil iss abba nen aaaalter Hut ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2012)

Dieses Nicht-mehr-BigWU-falten-können könnte einem echt die Lust am Falten verderben > nur noch ~50% von dem was vorher war.



			
				Thosch schrieb:
			
		

> ... das Teil iss abba nen aaaalter Hut ...


Alt, aber für einen Lacher immer noch gut.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> > nur noch ~50% von dem was vorher war.



... was sich sicherlich (leider) auch auf unser Resultat auswirken wird...


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... was sich sicherlich (leider) auch auf unser Resultat auswirken wird...


Ich hab jetzt das Problem mit den *Nicht-mehr-BigWU-falten-können* bei mir gelöst, ich bekomme morgen die Teile für einen 3930K, der meinen 980X ersetzt. Dann wird auch mit diesem "Server" wieder Big-WU gefaltet. Ich tausche nur das Mainboard, die CPU und den RAM, alles andere kann ja bleiben. den 980X verkaufe ich dann, dann wirds auch nicht so teuer.....


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt das Problem mit den *Nicht-mehr-BigWU-falten-können* bei mir gelöst.....



Ja, ich kenn das, mit der Zeit wird man süchtig danach


----------



## Z28LET (3. August 2012)

Ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden CPUs so stark?
Also Leistungstechnisch.


----------



## acer86 (3. August 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden CPUs so stark?
> Also Leistungstechnisch.


 

kurz und Knapp, JUP


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2012)

Mich würde der Verbrauch bei gleichem Takt interessieren.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mich würde der Verbrauch bei gleichem Takt interessieren.


Der Verbrauch ist in etwa gleich, wenn der 980X mit 4GHZ läuft und der 3930K mit 4,6GHZ. Nur dass der letztere um einiges schneller ist, wie von *acer86* schon erwähnt wurde....so dass er auch eine P8101 schafft....


----------



## Muschkote (3. August 2012)

Ich dachte, die P8101 werden nur an 16+ Kerne verteilt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. August 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die P8101 werden nur an 16+ Kerne verteilt?


Linux mehr Kerne vorgaukeln und schon läufts.


----------



## Thosch (3. August 2012)

... Schummler ... !


----------



## PAUI (3. August 2012)

so neuer Server Foldet also der FX-8150.

wird aber extrem Heiß. (69C°)

sobald das KVM-over-ip da ist undervolte ich den.


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2012)

Mit welchem Kühler?


----------



## PAUI (3. August 2012)

keine Ahnung.

steht ja nicht bei mir. sondern 500 KM weit weg von mir.


----------



## Octopoth (3. August 2012)

So nach ganzen 10 Wochen Wartezeit ist mein Mainboard endlich aus der RMA wieder bei mir eingetroffen.  

Und hier wie versprochen die Ergebnisse:
Octopoth Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620 @ 2,3 GHz (12/24) ------/71.000/119.000 260W Ubuntu 10.10


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2012)

Octopoth schrieb:


> So nach ganzen 10 Wochen Wartezeit ist mein Mainboard endlich aus der RMA wieder bei mir eingetroffen.
> 
> Und hier wie versprochen die Ergebnisse:
> Octopoth Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620 @ 2,3 GHz (12/24) ------/71.000/119.000 260W Ubuntu 10.10



Na das ist doch was 
Hab es auch gleich mal in die Liste aufgenommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2012)

Seht mal über was hübsches ich gestolpert bin https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aspl6-RkaxtFdHdTdUdmUjhWalpXWVZ2S2xvejBDcHc#gid=0


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2012)

Nett das Teil - gutes Finding


----------



## Muschkote (5. August 2012)

Guter Versuch, aber leider sehr Fehlerbehaftet.


----------



## Wolvie (5. August 2012)

Wie hoch muss man den einen i7-39xx takten, damit er die 8101er schafft?

Hab mein 3960X jetz mal auf 16 Threads aufgebohrt und versuch mich gerade an der ersten 8101.
Für das erste Prozent hat's ~36 Minuten gedauert, das reicht nicht wirklich für den Bonus.


----------



## Octopoth (5. August 2012)

Beim P8101 sind es ca. 34 Min. TPF um noch den Bonus einsacken zu können. Hast du deinen 3960X noch auf Standardtakt laufen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. August 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Wie hoch muss man den einen i7-39xx takten, damit er die 8101er schafft?....


Ich bin zurück vom Maschinenraum und mein neuer 3930K läuft......er läuft leider nur mit 4,3 GHZ, schafft dabei aber die 8101 mit einer TPF von 30,5 Min noch locker.....mein anderer läuft mit 4,6GHZ und hat eine TPF von 29,5 Min.
Den Neuen konnte ich leider nicht so gut übertakten, der hatte dann zu hohe Temps und einen Verbrauch von über 400Watt!!! Liegt anscheinend am Mainboard....aber mit 4,3 GHZ braucht er nur noch knappe 300W und schafft dabei 100K PPD. Dann hatte ich auch noch Probleme mit dem Corsair H80 Kühler....die zu hohen Speicher verhinderten, dass ich den 2. Lüfter dranbauen konnte. Jetzt läuft halt ein Lüfter aussen saugend und das mit 2000RPM. Jetzt wird der 980X noch verkauft....


----------



## Abductee (5. August 2012)

Du könntest den zweiten Lüfter außerhalb vom Gehäuse anschrauben.
Sandwich mit Gehäusewand dazwischen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Du könntest den zweiten Lüfter außerhalb vom Gehäuse anschrauben.
> Sandwich mit Gehäusewand dazwischen.


Hab ich schon, sonst wär der ganze Kühler nicht reingegangen....


----------



## Abductee (5. August 2012)

Dann verleg die ganze H80 nach außen.
Nimm einen leeren 120mm Lüfter und schneid in die Seitenwand vom leeren Lüftergehäuse zwei Löcher die groß genug sind das die Schläuche durchpassen.

Oder mit zwei Winkel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Passen vielleicht Scythe Slip Stream Slim? (15mm tief)


----------



## Wolvie (5. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich bin zurück vom Maschinenraum und mein neuer 3930K läuft......er läuft leider nur mit 4,3 GHZ, schafft dabei aber die 8101 mit einer TPF von 30,5 Min noch locker.....mein anderer läuft mit 4,6GHZ und hat eine TPF von 29,5 Min.


Mein 3960X läuft mit 4,4 Ghz. Die TPF bei den ersten 2% lag zwischen 36 und 35 Minuten.
Hab aber allerdings noch 4 GPU-Client mit 8009/76xx am laufen, die fressen auch grausig CPU-Leistung. 
Irgendwie vermiss ich grad die guten 6903er...


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. August 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Mein 3960X läuft mit 4,4 Ghz. Die TPF bei den ersten 2% lag zwischen 36 und 35 Minuten.
> Hab aber allerdings noch 4 GPU-Client mit 8009/76xx am laufen, die fressen auch grausig CPU-Leistung.
> Irgendwie vermiss ich grad die guten 6903er...



Hast TheKraken drauf? Den hab ich mir jetzt bei jedem PC drauf getan, denn damit sind diese ewigen Schwankungen weg


----------



## Amigafan (5. August 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Mein 3960X läuft mit 4,4 Ghz. Die TPF bei den ersten 2% lag zwischen 36 und 35 Minuten.
> Hab aber allerdings noch 4 GPU-Client mit 8009/76xx am laufen, die fressen auch grausig CPU-Leistung.
> Irgendwie vermiss ich grad die guten 6903er...



Und dabei existieren die 690xer immer noch - erweitert um die WU´s *6905* und *6906* - mit denselben "Daten" wie vor der Umstellung . . . 
Aber: wie sag ich´s dem Clienten?  (1. "Versuch" gestartet . . . )


----------



## Muschkote (5. August 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: wie sag ich´s dem Clienten?


 
Das wüsste ich auch gerne.


----------



## mattinator (5. August 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich auch gerne.


 
TCP-Socket-Connection des Folding-Clients tracen bei einem Server, der die Projekte bekommt. Und danach z.B. Langouste anpassen.
Ihr alten Cheater.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2012)

Gestern bekamm ich noch von Bumbelbee eine Info, die mich mehr als nur verwirrt: sein Xeon-Server schafft die P8101/2 innerhalb der Deadline, meiner aber nicht.
Sicher, seine E5540 sind mit 3,135GHz getaktet, meine X5645 sind mit 2,4GHz (mit Turbo 2,76GHz) getaktet, aber meine Server hat 4 reale Kerne mehr, folglich müßte er es doch auch schaffen.

Ich hab nur zwei Ideen an was es liegen könnte:
1. Die P8101/2 profitieren mehr von höherem Takt als von mehr Kernen/Threads.
2. Ubuntu 12.04 ist nicht zum falten ideal.

Nun hab ich gestern Abend per Live-USB-Stick (Corsair GT) mal Ubuntu 10.10 falten lassen, mit dem Ergebnis das eine P8101 unter 10.10 rund 10min/% länger hat als unter 12.04 > da der verwendete USB-Stick zu den schnelleren USB2-Stick zählt, frag ich mich ob der "Live"-Modus so stark ausbremst.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. August 2012)

Also von der Prozessorleistung her macht das tatsächlich absolut keinen Sinn
Wenn man die miteinander vergleicht dann sieht das so aus (wobei meine übertakteten E5540 in etwa den X5570 entsprechen):

*1.*Intel Xeon E5645 (Gulftown).... – (HexaCore), Socket 1366 *100%*
*2.*Intel Xeon X5570 (Gainestown) – (QuadCore), Socket 1366  *79%*
*3.*Intel Xeon E5540 (Gainestown) – (QuadCore), Socket 1366  *67%*

Obwohl das eigentlich nicht derart viel ausmachen sollte würde ich auf einer anderen SSD das UBUNTU 10.10 installieren und so vergleichen
Wie sind die Temps - nicht dass sie sich runtertakten (meine werden unter Wasser gut 70° warm)
HT/SMT ist on - oder?


----------



## mattinator (6. August 2012)

Rein rechnerisch sollten die zusätzlichen Kerne die Übertaktung ausgleichen (s.a. Intel® Produkte vergleichen). Ich vermute, dass hier ähnlich wie schon beim GPU-Client mehrfach festgestellt, die Skalierung mit höherem Takt besser als mit der Anzahl der Recheneinheiten ist. Erscheint mir auch logisch, da SMP trotz aller Optimierung des Linux-Kernels einen Scheduling-Overhead erzeugt. D.h. der Folding-Client skaliert nicht linear mit der Anzahl der Kerne, was sich jedoch bei den verschiedenen Projekten verständlicherweise auch unterschiedlich äußert. Evtl. kann man über bestimmte Boot-Optionen das Verhalten des Schedulers noch etwas für F@H optimieren. Müsst ihr mal im Folding-Forum bei Stanford suchen. Hier ist zumindest schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt (VMware Folding ChangeLog):





> 0.5 -
> * Updated kernel to 2.6.32.2
> + Added both Intel Core 2 and AMD optimized kernels
> + Changed timer frequency to 100 Hz and set to tickless (might help with clock drift issues reported)
> + *Added BFS scheduler*


Ansonsten auch mal nach Linux, Kernel und elevator suchen (https://www.google.de/search?hl=&q=...=navclient-ff&rlz=1B3GGLL_de___DE396&ie=UTF-8). Hier steht auch ein Hinweis auf den BFS Scheduler für Folding: Setting up Linux bigadv folding. Für Linux auf SD-Karte gibt es bei Ubuntu auch ein HowTo mit entsprechenden Hinweisen (SD-Karte für Ubuntu-Installation vorbereiten).
Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Bei den HP Servern gibt es im BIOS meistens eine CPU-Option Optimierung für I/O oder Compute. Evtl. ist das beim DELL-Server auch vorhanden und setzt durch Umstellen noch ein paar Reserven frei.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl das eigentlich nicht derart viel ausmachen sollte würde ich auf einer anderen SSD das UBUNTU 10.10 installieren und so vergleichen
> Wie sind die Temps - nicht dass sie sich runtertakten (meine werden unter Wasser gut 70° warm)
> HT/SMT ist on - oder?


Ich probier heute mal das 10.10 von einer HDD aus, da hab ich noch eine 2,5" rumliegen.

HT ist aktiviert und der wärmste Kern hat 45Grad (keine Ahnung wo dieses Sonderzeichen auf meinem Natel versteckt ist).


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2012)

Probier mal Mint


----------



## Wolvie (6. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hast TheKraken drauf? Den hab ich mir jetzt bei jedem PC drauf getan, denn damit sind diese ewigen Schwankungen weg


 Das kann ich mal noch probieren.
Ist halt so, das unter Tags (von 8.00 bis ca 24.00) die GPU-Clients mitlaufen. Und jenachdem welche WU's (die 8020er kommen grad zurück ) dran sind, sinkt oder steigt die TPF.

Wenn's mit den Kraken und vll 100-200 Mhz Taktsteigerung nicht hilft, wird mir wohl nichts anderes mehr übrig bleiben wie normale SMP's zu falten.
Und das mit 'ner 12 Thread CPU... Perlen für die Säue...


----------



## Amigafan (6. August 2012)

Nur einmal zur Info:

Die WU´s 8101 und 8102 lassen sich auch mit Zeiten von 34Min/% noch mit Bonus berechnen - hier mal ein Beispiel:

Angenommene Uploadzeit (extra großzügig gewählt): 20 Min
Dann verbleiben als Rechenzeit pro Prozent exakt 34:21 Min, um noch den Bonus zu bekommen - bei 34:22 Min gibt es nur noch die "Grundvergütung" . . .


----------



## PAUI (6. August 2012)

wie groß ist denn so ne Big Wu?

zur Problematik mit dem Stick. es macht sich immer besser ne Partition auf ner HDD zu machen, kann man schön mit den Paragon Festplattenmanager machen.
habe so auf meiner HDD auch debian laufen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gestern bekamm ich noch von Bumbelbee eine Info, die mich mehr als nur verwirrt: sein Xeon-Server schafft die P8101/2 innerhalb der Deadline, meiner aber nicht.
> Sicher, seine E5540 sind mit 3,135GHz getaktet, meine X5645 sind mit 2,4GHz (mit Turbo 2,76GHz) getaktet, aber meine Server hat 4 reale Kerne mehr, folglich müßte er es doch auch schaffen.
> 
> Ich hab nur zwei Ideen an was es liegen könnte:
> ...


Also der Live-Modus ist wirklich nicht zum falten geeignet und das ist auch bestimmt der Grund für die 10min/%.
Und spätestens wenn die WU fertig ist, wird es ewig dauern, bis der USB-Stick sie "geschrieben" hat.....

Ich würde auch, wie Du ja schon vor hast, Ubuntu 10.10 mal probieren. Und Ideal wäre halt eine SSD....
Und was Du noch machen könntest und was am ehesten zu einem Erfolg führt ohne großen Preisaufwand: Einen 1600MHZ *Speicher mit sehr scharfen Timings*.
...läuft Dein Speicher wirklich im Quadchannelmodus? Wenn nicht, dann ist es das, was bremst....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Also der Live-Modus ist wirklich nicht zum falten geeignet und das ist auch bestimmt der Grund für die 10min/%.
> Und spätestens wenn die WU fertig ist, wird es ewig dauern, bis der USB-Stick sie "geschrieben" hat.....
> 
> Ich würde auch, wie Du ja schon vor hast, Ubuntu 10.10 mal probieren. Und Ideal wäre halt eine SSD....
> ...


Der Live-Modus war eh nur als Test gedacht, hab jetzt das Ganz auf die erwänden 2,5"-Platte installiert und hab jetzt den Falttest mit einer P8101 gestartet > mal sehn wie es in ein zwei Stunden ausieht.

1600MHz-RAM ist nicht > auf dem Server laufen nur 1333MHz-Riegel.

Was den Quadchannelmodus anbelangt, ich hab leider keine Ahnung wie ich das bei meinem Server überprüfen soll. 
Ich kenn das bis jetzt so das beim Systemstart der RAM angezeigt wird und in welchem Modus er sich befindet, aber mein Server schweigt sich leider über den Modus aus, restliche Daten werden angezeigt. Im Bios ebenfalls tote Hose.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1600MHz-RAM ist nicht > auf dem Server laufen nur 1333MHz-Riegel.
> 
> Was den Quadchannelmodus anbelangt, ich hab leider keine Ahnung wie ich das bei meinem Server überprüfen soll.
> Ich kenn das bis jetzt so das beim Systemstart der RAM angezeigt wird und in welchem Modus er sich befindet, aber mein Server schweigt sich leider über den Modus aus, restliche Daten werden angezeigt. Im Bios ebenfalls tote Hose.


Mein Fehler, Quadchannel ist eh nicht, wenn dann Triple-Channel....
Wahscheinlich läuft er um Dualchannel.....ich installiere am Anfang immer Windows drauf, schau ob alles passt mit CPU-Z und erst dann mach ich Linux drauf...aber Du kannst wahrscheinlich eh leider nicht viel machen....evtl. Läuft ein Speicher mit scharfen Timings?


----------



## Malkolm (6. August 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Das kann ich mal noch probieren.
> Ist halt so, das unter Tags (von 8.00 bis ca 24.00) die GPU-Clients mitlaufen. Und jenachdem welche WU's (die 8020er kommen grad zurück ) dran sind, sinkt oder steigt die TPF.
> 
> Wenn's mit den Kraken und vll 100-200 Mhz Taktsteigerung nicht hilft, wird mir wohl nichts anderes mehr übrig bleiben wie normale SMP's zu falten.
> Und das mit 'ner 12 Thread CPU... Perlen für die Säue...


 
Kraken hatte bei mir (3930K-Single CPU) keinen messbaren Effekt, was ja auch nicht zu erwarten war.
Mit 1866er CL9 Speicher und einer sparsammen Übertaktung auf 4,3GHz@1.22V schafft der Rechner aber die WUs noch in 31min TPF.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Live-Modus war eh nur als Test gedacht, hab jetzt das Ganz auf die erwänden 2,5"-Platte installiert und hab jetzt den Falttest mit einer P8101 gestartet > mal sehn wie es in ein zwei Stunden ausieht.


3% der P8101 mit dem V6 sind jetzt durch: bei konstanten 36:02min war er drann > keine Bonuspunkte und auf dem Faltniveau von V7 unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
Wahrscheinlich würde der V7 nochmal ne Minute ausmachen, aber selbst dann würde es mehr als knapp werden um Bonuspunkte zu bekommen. 

Hab mich mal bezüglich des RAM um geschaut, das schnellste was ich bei den 1333MHz-Riegel gefunden habe mit 1,5V sind von G.Skill die Ripjaws mit 7-7-7-21-Timings > was die wohl bringen, sind immerhin ~100Euro wenn ich wieder ne Vollbestückung will.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 3% der P8101 mit dem V6 sind jetzt durch: bei konstanten 36:02min war er dran



Das kann so nicht sein
Stimmt die Kühlung - taktet er nicht runter?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das kann so nicht sein
> Stimmt die Kühlung - taktet er nicht runter?


Sie haben mit 2398MHz getaktet > der X5645 taktet nicht hoch wenn er auf mehr als 4 Kernen Last hat.

Was will ich an der Kühlung noch optimieren? Wakü ist schon drinn und gemäss Xsensors sind alle Kerne zwischen 40° und 45° warm.


----------



## PAUI (6. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab mich mal bezüglich des RAM um geschaut, das schnellste was ich bei den 1333MHz-Riegel gefunden habe mit 1,5V sind von G.Skill die Ripjaws mit 7-7-7-21-Timings > was die wohl bringen, sind immerhin ~100Euro wenn ich wieder ne Vollbestückung will.


 
sind das manchmal die hier? http://www.alternate.de/html/product/G.Skill/DIMM_4_GB_DDR3-1333_Kit/137820/?

die hab ich nämlich auch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> sind das manchmal die hier? http://www.alternate.de/html/product/G.Skill/DIMM_4_GB_DDR3-1333_Kit/137820/?
> 
> die hab ich nämlich auch.


Jap, sind sie.


----------



## Amigafan (6. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 3% der P8101 mit dem V6 sind jetzt durch: bei konstanten 36:02min war er drann > keine Bonuspunkte und auf dem Faltniveau von V7 unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.



36:02 sind aber mager - diese Zeit schafft auch ein i7 2600K auf 4,2GHz (genauer: 35:55 Min) - von mir heute erst "ausgetestet" unter Ubuntu 10.4.3 LTS . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> 36:02 sind aber mager


Mager ist wohl nur der Vorname. 


Mal ne kleine RAM-Frage: Läuft auf meinem *Server* überhaupt Nicht-ECC-RAM? 
In sämtlichen Bedienungsanleitungen die ich gefunden hab wird immer von ECC-RAM geredet (registierte wie auch ungepufferte), aber über Nicht-ECC-RAM wird kein Sterbenswort verloren.


----------



## mattinator (6. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Läuft auf meinem *Server* überhaupt Nicht-ECC-RAM?
> In sämtlichen Bedienungsanleitungen die ich gefunden hab wird immer von ECC-RAM geredet (registierte wie auch ungepufferte), aber über Nicht-ECC-RAM wird kein Sterbenswort verloren.


 
Wahrscheinlich nicht, auf der von Dir verlinkten Seite steht unter Technische Daten folgendes:



> *Arbeitsspeicher*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2012)

Viel passieren kann ja eigentlich nicht wenn ich Nicht-ECC-RAM einsetzte und er sie nicht unterstütz > er startet nicht und fertig.

Irgendwoher kann ich sicher zwei Riegel auftreiben mit einer der unterstützen Geschwindigkeiten.


Nachtrag: Im ehemalligen Faltserver stecken zwei 1066MHz-Riegel, werd es bei Gelegenheit mal mit diesen testen.


----------



## Amigafan (7. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mager ist wohl nur der Vorname.



Entschuldige bitte, ich vergaß, den vollständigen Namen zu erwähnen - darf ich vorstellen: Mager Kotz - äääh Kost . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Im ehemalligen Faltserver stecken zwei 1066MHz-Riegel, werd es bei Gelegenheit mal mit diesen testen.


Bin gerade drann das Ganze zu testen: Beim Systemstart motz der Server erstmal das keine ECC-RAM drinn ist > muss mit F1 bestätigt werden.

Faltmässig hat sich die TPF bei einer P6944 um ~1min erhöht > statt mit 1:38min faltet er mit 2:36min. 
Ein Teil der zusätzlichen Faltzeit liegt drann das die Riegel nur 1066MHz-Riegel sind (die verbauten ECC-Riegel sind 1333MHz) und zum anderen steht jedem Xeon nur ein RAM-Riegel zu Verfügung (mit den ECC-Riegeln je 4).


Die Frage ist jetzt wieviel die schnelleren Riegel wirklich bringen würden > ECC-Riegel haben 9-9-9-24 und die von mir erwänden G.Skill haben 7-7-7-21.
Was meint ihr, was würde da unterm Strich rausschauen? 5%


----------



## PAUI (8. August 2012)

Also die G-Skill rams bringen es auf jeden fall. es ging ja nur darum ob überhaupt non ecc ram läuft. und der geht, also kaufen. die Latenz ist wichtig beim falten. habe die gleichen aber auch in ner 8GB config laufen also 4x 2gb. die rennen auch bei 1600MHz @ 9-9-9-24 1,5V.


----------



## Thosch (8. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Viel passieren kann ja eigentlich nicht wenn ich Nicht-ECC-RAM einsetzte und er sie nicht unterstütz > er startet nicht und fertig.
> 
> ...


 Immer nen Feuerlöscher (Pulver bevorzugt) daneben stellen, man weiß ja nie was bei so einem Versuch als erstes "sauer" wird ...


----------



## mattinator (8. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin gerade drann das Ganze zu testen: Beim Systemstart motz der Server erstmal das keine ECC-RAM drinn ist > muss mit F1 bestätigt werden.


 
Die Anzeige der Fehlermeldung kann man ggf. im BIOS noch deaktivieren. Allerdings wirst Du den Server wohl nur unter Aufsicht restarten, da ist das ja nur ein kleines Problem. Ansonsten könnte man das ggf. z.B. mit einem IP KVM-Extender regeln (IP KVM-Extender - KVM-Switch Versand GmbH: Fachhändler für KVM-Switches, USB KVM Switches, DVI KVM-Switches, IP und Cat KVM-Extender, IP-Remote KVM-Switches, LCD Bedienkonsolen), was jedoch nicht ganz billig ist.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt wieviel die schnelleren Riegel wirklich bringen  würden > ECC-Riegel haben 9-9-9-24 und die von mir erwänden G.Skill  haben 7-7-7-21.
> Was meint ihr, was würde da unterm Strich rausschauen? 5%



Dazu gab es hier im Thread glaub ich schon ein paar konkrete Aussagen, ist schwer abschätzbar. Übrigens wird wohl Dein MiniDLNA auch noch ein wenig Leistung "fressen".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die Anzeige der Fehlermeldung kann man ggf. im BIOS noch deaktivieren.


Hab ich schon versucht, aber der entsprechende Eintrag im Bios kann nicht verändert werden. 



mattinator schrieb:


> Allerdings wirst Du den Server wohl nur unter Aufsicht restarten, da ist das ja nur ein kleines Problem.


Wäre das kleinste Problem, da Linux nicht wie Windof von sich aus selber neustartet.




mattinator schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte man das ggf. z.B. mit einem IP KVM-Extender regeln (IP KVM-Extender - KVM-Switch Versand GmbH: Fachhändler für KVM-Switches, USB KVM Switches, DVI KVM-Switches, IP und Cat KVM-Extender, IP-Remote KVM-Switches, LCD Bedienkonsolen), was jedoch nicht ganz billig ist.


 Brauchst es nicht wirklich, hab eh immer ne Tastatur und Maus drann und der Server steht eh keinen Meter vom Hauptrechner weg > werden ja beide mit dem gleichen MORA gekühlt.



mattinator schrieb:


> Dazu gab es hier im Thread glaub ich schon ein paar konkrete Aussagen, ist schwer abschätzbar.


Werd ich mal suchen. 

Nachtrag: Hab es gefunden, Seite 67. Bei Wolvie hat das bessere Timing (1-3ms schneller) gerade mal 600-800 PPD ausgemacht > Wechsel von bestenden RAM lohnnen sich nur wenn man auch höher getaktete RAM verwenden kann, sprich für mich kein wirklicher Gewinn.



mattinator schrieb:


> Übrigens wird wohl Dein MiniDLNA auch noch ein wenig Leistung "fressen".


Als ich noch P6904 falten konnte, hab ich es mal getestet: Wen der miniDLNA im Standby ist, ist es weniger als 1% (ca.1'000PPD) und beim Streamen selber waren es irgendwo um die 10% > also kaum der Rede wert.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. August 2012)

Frage 1:
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ab wann man die P8102 bekommt? 


Frage 2:
Bekommt jemand von Euch diese schon?

Bei meinen 4 Servern bekommt nur einer diese und das gibt massig Punkte, da diese eine kürzere TPF hat, mein 2xOpteron schafft es in ca. 21,5 min.
Da hier einige diesen Server nutzen, würde unser PPD fürs Team dann auch deutlich steigen, wenn alle einmal diese bekommen würden.


----------



## Schmidde (9. August 2012)

Mir ist noch keine zu Gesicht gekommen, bekomm ständig nur 8101er/6901er


----------



## PAUI (9. August 2012)

Also ich krieg auf meinen FX-8150 zurzeit nur 8049, bringen aber auch viel punkte. fast 2 stunden und fast 1800 Punkte.

EDIT: die WU nutzt den GRO-A5 Core, bei 1340422 Atome,bei 22607 Basepoints und nem Bonus Multi von 49.43.

ist genau die gleiche wu wie die 8101

das ist krass das würde sich wirklich lohnen, muss das mal weiter beobachten.

was hast du für flags gesetzt?


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab jetzt das hier gefunden What HW is get P6901, P6903 and P6904 WUs?
> 
> da schreibt einer das er mit dem flag -bigbeta 2 mal eine gekriegt hat.
> 
> mfg Patrick



Tja, das mit Bigbeta war wohl nigx.....da zieht sich mein Server genauso  eine 8101er wie mit bigadv.....die Auslese muss woanders  stattfinden....


----------



## Schmidde (10. August 2012)

Das hat mal ganz gut funktioniert, aber 6903/4er hatte ich auch schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2012)

Ein Update den SR2-Server betreffend:

UBUNTU neu installiert und läuft problemlos 
Die Übertaktung wird nicht übernommen  
Ich bringe V7 nicht zum laufen  
Ich bringe HFM.Mon nicht zum laufen  

Habe ihn über Nacht erstmal (unter V6) mit -advmethods laufen lassen; so bringt er wenigstens etwas Punkte 
Ich suche/übe weiter


----------



## Abductee (10. August 2012)

Probier mal Mint, der V7 läuft bei mir super.
Linux Mint "Debian" - 201204 MATE/Cinnamon 64-bit - Linux Mint


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein Update den SR2-Server betreffend:
> 
> 
> .....Ich bringe V7 nicht zum laufen  .......



Der neueste läuft unter Ubuntu10.10 bei mir auch nicht, probier mal den hier: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-r...t_7.1.38_Ubuntu-10.10-64bit-release_amd64.deb
Wenn bei dem Fahcontrol nicht schon dabei ist, dann kannst die neueste Version von Fahcontrol installieren, die kommt auch mit 7.1.38 - Clienten normalerweise zurecht......


----------



## Malkolm (10. August 2012)

Ich habe unter Linux lediglich den V7-Client, nicht aber das CC installiert.

Vorteil:
- Keine blöden Konflikte mit dem CC und verschiedenen Python Versionen, daher
- lauffähig unter allen von mir getesteten Versionen ((U,X,K)ubuntu 10.10 - 12.03, Debian 5 und 6)
- Handling wie mit dem "alten" Client, nur mit geänderten Kommandos

Nachteil:
- Einklinken mit telnet zum live-editieren von Parametern bzw. start/pause/finish anstatt GUI

EDIT: Größter Vorteil: Man hat wieder einen work-ordner da wo er hingehört


----------



## PAUI (10. August 2012)

ich habe auch nicht FAHControl bei mir installiert.

aber dafür FAHControl auf meinem Heimrechner und damit kann ich auf meinem server drauf zugreifen und steuern.

über telnet lässt es sich auch gut steuern.

es gibt doch den reiter Remote Control.


----------



## Amigafan (10. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Frage 1:
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ab wann man die P8102 bekommt?



Mit dem "normalen" Flag: bigadv - bigbeta wird mittlerweile vom V6er als falsches Flag ignoriert . . .




picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Frage 2:
> Bekommt jemand von Euch diese schon?



Ich hatte die 8102er WU schon - beim Versuch, mit meinem i7 2700K eine der "neuen" 690xer WU´s zu bekommen. Leider ist der i7 2700K noch nicht hoch genug übertaktet, um die 810xer WU´s zu schaffen . . .  
So "hängt" er z. Zt mit 4,3 GHz herum und "kaut" gelangweilt eine 609x nach der anderen     - mit einem "Output" von ca 34-36K PPD


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. August 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Mit dem "normalen" Flag: bigadv - bigbeta wird mittlerweile vom V6er als falsches Flag ignoriert . . .



Also gestern noch hab ich mal kurz -bigbeta mit V6 ausprobiert und es hat noch funktioniert.....hab dann aber wieder auf -bigadv umgestellt, da es keine Wirkung hatte....


----------



## Abductee (12. August 2012)

Ich brauch was stärkeres 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...ghz-amd-opteron-16gb-ecc-ram.html#post4467667


----------



## Timsu (12. August 2012)

Was kommt jetzt?
Quadsockel Opteron?
Dual S2011?
Oder sogar S1567?


----------



## Thosch (12. August 2012)

Warum und welchen Lüfter hattest du nochmal um 90° gedreht ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich brauch was stärkeres
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...ghz-amd-opteron-16gb-ecc-ram.html#post4467667


Hättest du doch nur auf meinen Rat (per PM) mit dem Quad-Socket-Mainboard gehört.


----------



## Abductee (12. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Warum und welchen Lüfter hattest du nochmal um 90° gedreht ?


Ist die Frage an mich gerichtet?
Ich hab den linken CPU-Kühler um 90° gedreht das er mit der Lüfterhalterklammern nicht an der Grafikkarte anstößt und nicht die vorgewärmte Luft der rechten CPU ansaugen muss.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich brauch was stärkeres
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...ghz-amd-opteron-16gb-ecc-ram.html#post4467667


 
Ich brauche was stärkeres......sprach der Mann, der im Windschatten fuhr....


----------



## Thosch (12. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ist die Frage an mich gerichtet?
> Ich hab den linken CPU-Kühler um 90° gedreht das er mit der Lüfterhalterklammern nicht an der Grafikkarte anstößt und nicht die vorgewärmte Luft der rechten CPU ansaugen muss.


 asso ... Danke. Schade das du dein Teil verkaufst, jetzt wo du zu mir aufgeschlossen hast. Wird sicher schwierig den Server unter die Leute zu bringen ... 

Zwischendurch: Bei mir läuft das 12.04er LTS und sowohl der Client (50er) als auch das CC laufen bis jetzt ohne Probs.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. August 2012)

@Thosch: Wie gehts Dir mit Deinem Server? Läuft er jetzt?


----------



## Thosch (14. August 2012)

Ich hoffe nicht, denn wenn er läuft verschwendet der doch Leistung ...  
Neee ... Spass beiseite, Ernst komm her !    Ich warte immer noch auf die "Auf Lager"-Noctuas, und das schon fast ne Woche. Muss nur noch mal raussuchen wen ich hier verdresche wenns mit den Dinger auch, oder trotzdem nicht funzt ... !


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2012)

Das nächste Update den SR2-Server betreffend:

Ich suche immer noch den Fehler warum er das OC nicht (wie vorher) im UBUNTU übernimmt
So, auf Standardtaktung, kann er keine BIGs falten

Probehalber ein WIN7-Ultimate installiert
Er faltet (momentan eine 6097) mit rund 36 KPPD
Dabei alle Kerne auf 100% und stabil OC 3400 MHz

Es liegt also definitiv am UBUNTU - werde wohl mal 11.04 versuchen

Andere Vorschläge/Hilfe ist willkommen


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .....Es liegt also definitiv am UBUNTU - werde wohl mal 11.04 versuchen
> 
> Andere Vorschläge/Hilfe ist willkommen



Das ist aber komisch, dass es vorher ging und jetzt nicht mehr...woran erkennst Du, dass die OC nicht übernommen wird....am PPD-Ausstoß? Oder nur an der Systeminfo?
Letzeres lügt evtl.  Bei mir zeigts bei meinem X5690 komischerweise im Ubuntu auch weniger an, also nicht die 4,2GHZ....


----------



## Abductee (14. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Andere Vorschläge/Hilfe ist willkommen



Ich gebs auf Mint vorzuschlagen, funktioniert vermutlich zu problemlos


----------



## acer86 (14. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf Mint vorzuschlagen, funktioniert vermutlich zu problemlos


 
Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe sind wir hier bei PCGH- Extrem, einfache Mittel und Lösungen sind hier sehr unbeliebt und werden meist ignoriert


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das ist aber komisch, dass es vorher ging und jetzt nicht mehr...woran erkennst Du, dass die OC nicht übernommen wird....am PPD-Ausstoß? Oder nur an der Systeminfo?
> Letzeres lügt evtl.  Bei mir zeigts bei meinem X5690 komischerweise im Ubuntu auch weniger an, also nicht die 4,2GHZ....


 
SysInfo (CONKY) sagt mir das - sagte vorher auch die (übertaktete) Wahrheit
Ausserdem eben auch am Ausstoss/TPF



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf Mint vorzuschlagen, funktioniert vermutlich zu problemlos



Nee, nee, das ist durchaus angekommen und wird berücksichtigt - Danke btw.


----------



## Timsu (16. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebs auf Mint vorzuschlagen, funktioniert vermutlich zu problemlos



Mint ist auch nur Ubuntu mit anderer Gui, unter der Haube ist dass das gleiche.
Wenn es mit der gleichen Ubuntuversion nicht klappt, wird es auch nichts mit Mint.


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2012)

Aus diesem Grund funktioniert bei mir auch der V7 Client + GUI absolut problemlos und das letzte und aktuelle Ubuntu zickt damit rum?


----------



## Thosch (16. August 2012)

Also bei mir läufts mit dem 12.04er LTS ohne zu zicken ... !
btw. Mal klugsch..erisch in die Runde gefragt: Weiß das wer noch was MinT (auf Computer bezogen) früher war und wie der Name sich erklärt ?    Aaaber ohne die Jungs von Goggl zu fragen !


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2012)

Funktioniert bei dir die grafische Oberfläche vom V7 unter dem 12er LTS?


----------



## PAUI (16. August 2012)

Ubuntu und Mint sind nur Distributionen von Debian. die bauen beide auf Debian auf und Mint baut auf Ubuntu auf.


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2012)

Mint gibts in beiden Varianten, Ubuntu und Debian.


----------



## Thosch (16. August 2012)

Beantw. meine Frage nicht wirklich, is abba auch schon ne gaaaaanze Weile her.
Auflösung: MinT war ein BS beim ATARI-Heimcomputer/CPUs der 680X0-Reihe und der Name setzt sich wie folgt zusammen: *M*int *i*s *n*ot *T*OS. Aber das nur nebenbei ...    Beweise in Form von entspr. Zeitschriften aus der Zeit vorhanden.   ... coloriert wg. Belanglosigkeit ... 



Abductee schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei dir die grafische Oberfläche vom V7 unter dem 12er LTS?


Wenn du das Fenster vom v7 mit all den Anzeigen meinst ... ja. Das ganz normale was man auch vom WIN-Cl. kennt. Und noch nie Probs gehabt. Vllt. kommt das Gezicke evtl. auch von einer falschen Inst.-Reihenfolge ??    ??


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2012)

Und das nächste Update den SR2-Server betreffend:

Ich suche immer noch den Fehler dass er das OC nicht im LINUX übernimmt
Hab es jetzt unter verschiedensten (SR2-)Einstellungen versucht - erfolglos
Habe UBUNTU 10.10, UBUNTU 11.04 und MINT (13) durchgekaut

Probehalber eine "normale" WU (6097) unter LINUX gestartet - TPF rund 5,5 Min
Dann auf WIN7-Ultimate umgestellt - auch 6097er - mit TPF gut 4 Minuten
Er erfaltet somit rund 39 KPPD
Dabei alle Kerne auf 100% und stabil OC 3400 MHz

So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus - also nochmal

==> Andere Vorschläge/Hilfe ist *sehr* willkommen  ​


----------



## PAUI (17. August 2012)

hast du die C states alle deaktiviert? normalerweise übernimmt linux das Overclocking im Bios.


----------



## Wolvie (17. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ==> Andere Vorschläge/Hilfe ist *sehr* willkommen



 Ich äh... hät hier was gefunden- ob's was bringt...


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. August 2012)

*Ich möchte mal vorsichtig in die Runde fragen*, ob hier die erste Seite mal aktualisiert werden sollte: 
*User (PCGHX-Name/Folding-Name)* *Komponenten (Anzahl Kerne/Threads)* *PPD (SMP/BIGADV/BIGADV16)* *Stromkonsum Last* *OS*

Denn es gibt ja nur noch BIGADV16 und davon 2 Sorten, die 8101 und die 8102er, wobei ja die letzteren viel mehr PPD bringen.
Wir könnten ja die BIGADV lassen, die dann auf 3 aufteilen...6901, 6903 und 6904.
Und dann noch die BIGADV16 mit 8101 und 8102.
Und dazu gibt jeder jeweils die PPD an, sofern er sie bekommt....oder mal bekommen hat.
Wäre halt etwas ausführlicher.......*was meinst, lieber Bumblebee?*


----------



## Thosch (17. August 2012)

Jetzt hat er mich überholt ...  ... und nur weil der Händler trotz "lagernd" sooo spät geliefert hat ...  ... das is doch zum  

btw.: Was muss ich nun (da ich schon länger "raus" bin) als Extra-Option eintragen das ich die fetten BIIIIGs bekomme ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ==> Andere Vorschläge/Hilfe ist *sehr* willkommen
> [/INDENT]


Zwei Schüsse ins Blaue:
1. HT aktiviert?
2. Alle Kerne im Bios aktiviert? > Bei meinem Dell-Server kann ich Kerne deaktiviere.


Zur Info/Vergleich: Bei der P6097 liegt mein Server bei ~48kPPD (TPF kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich momentan im Urlaub bin und auf dem Nettop-Bildschirm (per TW) die genaue TPF nicht lesen kann. )


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wäre halt etwas ausführlicher.......*was meinst, lieber Bumblebee?*



Könnte man durchaus ins Auge fassen ...


----------



## mattinator (18. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus - also nochmal
> 
> ==> Andere Vorschläge/Hilfe ist *sehr* willkommen  ​


 
Das cpuspeed Paket hast Du nicht zufällig installiert ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. August 2012)

Jetzt geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu: Wenn man davon ausgeht: 
.....dass Ubuntu die Einstellung im Bios nicht ändert und dass der PC doch im OC-Modus läuft, es werden nur falsche Werte angezeigt(Das ist genauso wahrscheinlich, als dass Ubuntu den PC runtertaktet, denn beides war vorher nicht der Fall): 

Dann würde ich einfach mal THEKRAKEN probieren.


----------



## Thosch (18. August 2012)

Serverupdate: Abductee hat mich ja gestern überholt und nur weil der Laden zum Liefern für "lagernde" Ware über ne Woche braucht ...    Dafür hab ich aus Frust und Test was mein Zimmer und die *4* faltenden Rechner an Temps aushalten zum Arbeiten verdonnert  ...    ... Einer (andere) muss (müssen) das ja schliesslich ausbaden ... Test-Vorraussetzungen dafür sind ja dieses WE "günstig" (ohne Zuheizen !)  
Habe vermtl. auch den Grund/Fehler für das thermische Prob. bei den ausgemusterten Kühlern gefunden. Betraf ja immer nur eine CPU ... wenn ichs PIC hochgeladen bekomme kann jeder mal selbst rätseln.  
Was auch wiederum heißt das ihr, die ihr dazu Tipps gegeben hattet auch Glück habt, ich muss keine Dresche verteilen. Scheint also zu funzen. Zwar ist das Gehäuse voll und vermtl. nich mal mehr 2 Liter Luft drinnen ...  ... aber es funktioniert halt. Und DAS zählt im Moment !
Nur könnte er sich endlich mal ne BIG holen ...   ... 2 6097er in Folge ...


----------



## Thosch (18. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter "Bearbeiten" kann man keine PICs nachträglich einfügen ...


----------



## Octopoth (18. August 2012)

Doch wenn du auf Bearbeiten klickst und dann auf Erweitert müsste das eig. gehen...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Betraf ja immer nur eine CPU ... wenn ichs PIC hochgeladen bekomme kann jeder mal selbst rätseln.



.... Interessante Pastenverteilung


----------



## Abductee (18. August 2012)

Bild?


----------



## PAUI (18. August 2012)

will auch bild?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bild?






PAUI schrieb:


> will auch bild?



... ihr habt wohl alle beide gefaltete Proteine vor Augen 

Na *das* Bild http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=572956


----------



## Octopoth (18. August 2012)

Dann kommt aber 

*vBulletin-Systemmitteilung*

Ungültige Angabe: Anhang
Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.


Oder bin ich zu blöd??


----------



## PAUI (18. August 2012)

nee genau das Bild meinen wir funktioniert aber nicht. er hat es bestimmt falsch hochgeladen.

EDIT: er hätte nur auf anhänge verwalten gehen müssen und das bild auswählen müssen und dann auf an Cursor Position einfügen machen müssen.


----------



## Thosch (18. August 2012)

Also ich kanns sehen ...  ... Jedenfalls is der Ar... kein Gänsehals ... entweder ist der Kühler nicht ganz plan oder die CPU hat ne Delle ...    ...

... und ich habe das PIC normal über "Anhänge verwalten" hochgeladen und eingefügt ... ! Bin ja auch nicht der einzige ders angeschaut hat.


----------



## PAUI (18. August 2012)

Funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Bumble hat auch höhere rechte hier in dem Thread, deswegen konnte er es auch sehen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. August 2012)

Ich kanns auch nicht sehen......


----------



## Thosch (18. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt ? Habs eben nicht anders gemacht als sonst immer ...    ...


----------



## mattinator (18. August 2012)

Sieht das nur aus, wie eine Delle im Heatspreader ?


----------



## Abductee (18. August 2012)

Der Kühler lag da ja nur außen auf oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## PAUI (18. August 2012)

funktioniert. ja sieht so aus als ob der in der mitte nicht auflag. Also der braucht mehr anpressdruck.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der Kühler lag da ja nur außen auf oder seh ich das falsch?


Oder die CPU hat sich "aufgedreht".......mit zuviel Hitze kann das schonmal passieren......


----------



## mattinator (18. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> funktioniert. ja sieht so aus als ob der in der mitte nicht auflag. Also der braucht mehr anpressdruck.


 
So hatte ich das eigentlich auch gesehen.


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2012)

Neee, am Zuwenig konnte/kanns montagemäßig gesehen nicht liegen, denn der ließ sich nicht weiter drauf schrauben. Aber ich hab die Vermutung das es evtl. am Heatspreader liegen könnte denn die betreffende CPU ist auch jetzt um ca. 8°C wärmer als die andere.


----------



## mattinator (19. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> denn die betreffende CPU ist auch jetzt um ca. 8°C wärmer als die andere.


 
Kannst Du den Prozessor nicht reklamieren ?


----------



## Abductee (19. August 2012)

Ich würd die beiden CPU`s mal gegentauschen.
Liegt die eine CPU vielleicht besser im Luftstrom?


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd die beiden CPU`s mal gegentauschen.
> ...


 äääääähhh ... du willst doch nur noch mehr Vorsprung "rausarbeiten" ...  
_Spass lass los !!_
Ich denke mal dadurch das es wieder CPU 2 ist das es an der liegt. Und am falschen/schlechteren Luftstrom sollte es nicht liegen da die vorherigen Kühler Top- oder Down-Blower-Modelle waren. Hab übrigens meine ebenso verdreht eingebaut wie Abductee da der von CPU 2 sonst nur wenige cm Platz nach oben gehabt hätte was wiederum evtl. zum Luftstau führen könnte.
Die CPU reklamieren ... wäre ne Option ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> .....Die CPU reklamieren ... wäre ne Option ...


Würde ich jetzt nicht machen, wenn Sie stabil läuft. Und wenn das System stabil läuft, würde ich auch die beiden CPUs nicht mehr tauschen/ausbauen, denn mit jedem Ausbau/Einbau riskiert man eine Beschädigung der Kontakte bzw. der CPU. Wenn die eine wirklich 8 Grad wärmer wird, dann soll sie dass.....bei ca. max. 40 Grad Betriebstemperatur ist das nicht schlimm.....


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2012)

Wäre jetzt auch so mein Gedanke, man soll die HW nicht durch übermäßiges Ein- und Ausbauen strapazieren. Evtl. würde ich noch mal den Kühler runter nehmen ob sich auch das "Auflagebild" ergeben hat wie beim anderen. Dann würde ich vermtl. die CPU reklamieren. Denn 2 so unterschiedliche Kühler können/sollten nicht den gleichen Fehler haben.
btw. ... bei mir ist soeben die 30°-Marke geknackt ... wohlgemerkt *im* Zimmer ...  ... Hab erst mal die ganzen GPU-Cl. in die Pause geschickt, Temps waren mir nicht geheuer ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Oder die CPU hat sich "aufgedreht".......mit zuviel Hitze kann das schonmal passieren......


Das war fei nur ein Scherz....nicht daß das jemand ernst nimmt.....


----------



## Octopoth (19. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> btw. ... bei mir ist soeben die 30°-Marke geknackt ... wohlgemerkt *im* Zimmer ...  ...



Dann kannst du dich ja noch  glücklich schätzen hab momentan 39°C Zimmertemperatur.  Tendenz: steigend


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. August 2012)

Octopoth schrieb:


> ..... hab momentan 39°C Zimmertemperatur.  Tendenz: steigend


Wau, lebst Du unterm Dach oder hast das Fenster an heissen Tagen offen oder Dein Server produziert Wärme ohne Ende......was trifft zu?


----------



## Octopoth (20. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wau, lebst Du unterm Dach oder hast das Fenster an heissen Tagen offen oder Dein Server produziert Wärme ohne Ende......was trifft zu?



Alles! Wohne im DG, weder Außenfassade noch Dach (Flachdach) gedämmt, Server produziert Wärme -> deshalb Fenster auf!


----------



## mattinator (20. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wau, lebst Du unterm Dach oder hast das Fenster an heissen Tagen offen oder Dein Server produziert Wärme ohne Ende......was trifft zu?


 
Heute habe ich (mit meinem Folding-System) unter'm Dach nur 36°C Zimmertemeratur geschafft.


----------



## Thosch (21. August 2012)

Octopoth schrieb:


> Alles! Wohne im DG, weder Außenfassade noch Dach (Flachdach) gedämmt, Server produziert Wärme -> deshalb Fenster auf!





mattinator schrieb:


> Heute habe ich (mit meinem Folding-System) unter'm Dach nur 36°C Zimmertemeratur geschafft.




 Alle Achtung, das ihr trotzdem weiter faltet.    :respect:   

Update:  RAM war noch auf 400 statt 667 MHz eingestellt. Hoffe jetzt gehts punktemäßig voran ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. August 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Heute habe ich (mit meinem Folding-System) unter'm Dach nur 36°C Zimmertemeratur geschafft.


Auch nicht schlecht.....ich kann meine Temps (noch) unter 28 Grad halten, wird aber von Tag zu Tag um 1 Grad wärmer, da in der Nacht es nicht mehr kalt reingeht bei diesen Temps.....

*@Bumblebee:* Hast neue Erkenntisse bezüglich Deinem Server?


----------



## mattinator (21. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Update:  RAM war noch auf 400 statt 667 MHz eingestellt. Hoffe jetzt gehts punktemäßig voran ...


 
Wünsch Dir Glück !

Und keine großen Probleme für *Bumblebee.*

ps: Meine GTX 660 Ti ist schon auf dem Weg.


----------



## PAUI (22. August 2012)

@ matti was ist es denn nun für eine geworden?

mein server schwitzt auch die Tage komme immer über 63 C° obwohl ich da schon um 1 C° über max temp bin. (FX-8150)


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht.....ich kann meine Temps (noch) unter 28 Grad halten, wird aber von Tag zu Tag um 1 Grad wärmer, da in der Nacht es nicht mehr kalt reingeht bei diesen Temps.....
> 
> *@Bumblebee:* Hast neue Erkenntisse bezüglich Deinem Server?



Ich bin dann auch froh wenn es etwas abkühlt; HW und Bumblele haben ordentlich geschwitzt 

Der (SR2-)Server ist immer noch nicht wieder (BIG-) faltfähig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2012)

Jungs, ich hab da ne ziemlich durchgeknallte Frage:
Gibt es Mainboards mit Dual-Socket für Xeon's (1366) die *keinen* Intel-Chipsatz haben?


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jungs, ich hab da ne ziemlich durchgeknallte Frage:
> Gibt es Mainboards mit Dual-Socket für Xeon's (1366) die *keinen* Intel-Chipsatz haben?


Also ich hab grad mal etwas gegoogelt, hab aber keins gefunden. Warum diese Frage?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Also ich hab grad mal etwas gegoogelt, hab aber keins gefunden. Warum diese Frage?


Ich hab mir zwei X5675 ES gekauft und schlichtwegs nicht beachtet das diese beiden das A0-Stepping haben  > das spezielle am A0 ist das sie *keine* Intel-Chipsätze unterstützen.

Weiss der Geier was sich Intel dabei gedacht hat, sich selber abzuschiessen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. August 2012)

Also laut diesen Beiträgen müsste es schon funktionieren....A0 stepping Hexacore Xeons on SR2? - [H]ard|Forum 
Dort wird das ASUS P6T-SE und das EVGA SR2 erwähnt......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2012)

Aber leider nicht mit meinem Dell-Server. 
Hab es bis und mit Bios-Update versucht.

Ich weiss noch nicht was ich mit ihnen mache.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aber leider nicht mit meinem Dell-Server.
> Hab es bis und mit Bios-Update versucht.
> 
> Ich weiss noch nicht was ich mit ihnen mache.


Schade....hast sie Dir besorgt wegen BIG-WUs, oder? Und ein neues Board, z. B. das SR2? Da könntest sogar noch etwas übertakten.....Wasserkühlung hast ja eh schon......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Schade....hast sie Dir besorgt wegen BIG-WUs, oder? Und ein neues Board, z. B. das SR2? Da könntest sogar noch etwas übertakten.....Wasserkühlung hast ja eh schon......


Sicher doch für BigWU's. 
Es ist nicht nur das Board das fehlt, RAM, Gehäuse, eventuell NT (hab nur ein 560W) und schon zählt es sich zusammen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. August 2012)

Ja, wenn man mal anfängt.....dann passt gar nigs mehr. Ein Verkauf Deines Dell-Servers kommt nicht in Frage?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2012)

Stand auch schon im Raum, allerdings rechne ich nicht damit das da viel rauspringen würde.


----------



## acer86 (22. August 2012)

Das SR-2 Unterstützt auch ECC Ram könntest also erst mal dein Ram aus den Dell Weiter verwenden, und das 560W Nt sollte ohne OC auch erst mal ausreichen.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> > das spezielle am A0 ist das sie *keine* Intel-Chipsätze unterstützen.



Das ist ja wohl wieder mal Schwachsinn pur - tut mir maximal leid

Also auf dem SR2 sollten sie laufen - kostet halt eine Stange Geld - dafür OC möglich
Als günstigere (Non-OC) Alternative empfehle ich dir das ASUS Z8NA-D6


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. August 2012)

Ja, leider. Für meinen 980X mit Ram und Mainboard bekam ich leider auch nur noch ca. 550 Euro.(ca. 600 Euro ohne Ebaygebühren)
Am meisten würde wahrscheinlich bei Ebay mit EU-weiten Verkauf rausschauen.....aufn Marktplatz hier wird er wohl nicht weggehen....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Als günstigere (Non-OC) Alternative empfehle ich dir das ASUS Z8NA-D6


Geht nicht > Intel-Chipsatz


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. August 2012)

Aber auch das SR2 hat Intel-Chipsatz....und geht anscheinend auch?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2012)

Bevor ich ein SR-2 kauf, frag ich Bumbelbee ob ich die beiden Xeons bei ihm testen darf, sonst hock ich noch auf dem SR-2 fest.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. August 2012)

Also ich bin total begeistert vom SR2. Vor allem das Bios ist noch sehr übersichtlich und nicht grafisch.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Geht nicht > Intel-Chipsatz



Der Prozzi wird definitiv auf der ASUS-Homepage aufgelistet



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bevor ich ein SR-2 kauf, frag ich Bumbelbee ob ich die beiden Xeons bei ihm testen darf, sonst hock ich noch auf dem SR-2 fest.



Der Gedanke ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf
Wäre durchaus machbar


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der Prozzi wird definitiv auf der ASUS-Homepage aufgelistet


Auf der Homepage ist die "Verkaufsversion" des X5675 gelistet (ohne ES*) > die haben das B1-Stepping die sich mit den Intel-Chipsätzen verstehn. 


* ES steht für "Engineering Sample" sprich sind keine Verkaufsversionen sondern meist Vorserienmodelle zu Demozwecken > nicht selten auch mit offenen Multiplikator, was sie zum OCen sehr interessant macht. 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der Gedanke ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf
> Wäre durchaus machbar


Könnte noch früher notwendig werden als mir lieb ist: 
Mein Server spinnt momentan > 2. Xeon wird nicht erkannt und vom Ersten bekomm ich von den RAM-Bänken 1, 2 und 4 Fehlermeldungen. RAM-Riegel funktionieren in den anderen Bänken problemlos. 

Frag mich gerade ob ich einen Pin in den CPU-Sockeln verbogen habe oder der Server das aktuelle BIOS nicht gern hat.


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .........Frag mich gerade ob ich einen Pin in den CPU-Sockeln verbogen habe oder der Server das aktuelle BIOS nicht gern hat.



Auweia, das hört sich nicht gut an. Da musst Du gar nicht einen Pin verbogen haben, da reicht oft schon ein anderer Anpressdruck aus, dass ein Pin zur CPU keinen Kontakt mehr hat. 
Vielleicht hattest die CPUs auf den Sockeln anders drauf? (also vertauscht)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Auweia, das hört sich nicht gut an. Da musst Du gar nicht einen Pin verbogen haben, da reicht oft schon ein anderer Anpressdruck aus, dass ein Pin zur CPU keinen Kontakt mehr hat.
> Vielleicht hattest die CPUs auf den Sockeln anders drauf? (also vertauscht)


Die Xeons kann man gar nicht verkehrt einbauen: im Sockel hat es zwei Nasen und in den Xeons zwei Kerben drinn > verkehrt herum würden sie gar nicht flach aufliegen.

Ich hab definitiv ein paar Pins verbogen, geht bei mir auch relativ schnell da ich für den Wakü-Einbau die CPU-Halter ausbauen musste (Dell-CPU-Kühlerbefestigung-Spezialmass, siehe Signatur Faltserver).

Ich zerleg jetzt den Server und versuche die Pins wieder hinzubiegen, mach mir allerdings keine allzugrossen Hoffnungen.


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2012)

Genug Licht, Feinmechanikerschraubendreher und Gedult . Dann passt das. Ich hab beim Sockel 1155 auch schon nen paar mal so ein Talent bewiesen  .


----------



## Wolvie (24. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> [...]Ich hab definitiv ein paar Pins verbogen[...]



Ich drück dir alle Daumen die ich hab...


----------



## Abductee (24. August 2012)

Ich die Zehen, hoffe das wird wieder


----------



## Thosch (24. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich zerleg jetzt den Server und versuche die Pins wieder hinzubiegen, mach mir allerdings keine allzugrossen Hoffnungen.


 Kenn ich auch. Aber gaaaanz vorsichtig und mit gutem Werkzeug geht das. Trotzdem viel Glück ! Du schaffst das !    

Zwischendurch mal (wieder) ne Frage von mir (*ohrenklingel*)    an die Opteron-Fahrer: Mit welchen RAM-Latenzen arbeitet ihr ? Wenn ichs noch richtig in Erinnerung habe dann habt ihr eh das 1333er drinnen. Da bei mir das 1600er verbaut ist und ich nur die MHz eingestellt habe läuft meiner mit den CL 11. Sollte aber, wenn der niedriger eingestellt ist auch mit mind. CL 9 laufen.
Danke für die Auskünfte schon mal.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2012)

System läuft wieder , aber falten kann ich momentan damit nicht da ich ein paar Sachen noch erledigen muss:
1. Neue WP kaufen > hab alle für den misslungen Test mit den X5675 ES verbraucht und musste nun für den Test bereits gebrauchte verwenden. 
2. Durch den ständigen Ein- und Ausbau der CPU-Kühler sind beide 90°-Winkel die mit Teflon abgedichtet sind undicht geworden.
3. Durch den sehr einfachen Testaufbau wird alles sehr heiss: der Luftkanal ist nicht drinn und das ganze Wasser wurde gerade mal mit einem 80mm-Dualradiator gekühlt > nach 5min falten waren die Xeons bereits bei steigend 50°C (normaler Aufbau Hochsommer max. 47°C).


----------



## Thosch (24. August 2012)

... es geht vorwärts !!


----------



## PAUI (24. August 2012)

Zahnpasta geht auch oder Ketchup.

wir sind ja immerhin im Extreme Forum.


----------



## Octopoth (24. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Zahnpasta geht auch oder Ketchup.
> 
> wir sind ja immerhin im Extreme Forum.


 

Das erinnert mich an eins der PCGH Videos.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Zahnpasta geht auch oder Ketchup.
> 
> wir sind ja immerhin im Extreme Forum.


WP hab ich schon, im Verlauf des Abens bau ich den Server wieder zusammen. 

Hab ich denn nicht schon Extrem mit zwei Rechner an einem Mora?


----------



## Thosch (24. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> WP hab ich schon, ...



WP = Wundpuder ?!?      ... Sorry fürs Rumalbern ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Xeons kann man gar nicht verkehrt einbauen: im Sockel hat es zwei Nasen und in den Xeons zwei Kerben drinn > verkehrt herum würden sie gar nicht flach aufliegen.
> .....


Ich hab eigentlich gemeint, die CPU auf den anderen Sockel installiert, sorry. Das ist mir schon klar, dass man die CPU nicht drehen kann....
Aber gut, das es wieder funktioniert! Freut mich!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> System läuft wieder


Zu früh gefreut. 

Musste ja das Ganze nochmal zerlegen um es ordentlich zusammenzubauen > System startet wieder nicht. 

Ich vermute das einer der Pins so stark deformiert ist, das dieser nicht mehr die nötige Federkraft für einen sauberen Kontakt zur Verfügung stellen kann > System nochmals zerlegen. 

Langsam hab ich echt keinen Nerv mehr für den Server.


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2012)

Schlaf ne Nacht drüber. Dann kann man wieder mit Elan an die Sache gehen .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2012)

Entgegen nfsgame's Vorschlag mit dem drüber schlafen (wäre bei dem Gewitter eh nicht gegangen ), hab ich am Server weitergeschraubt und ihn endlich endlich zum laufen gebracht. 
Ich hoffe nur das ich jetzt Ruhe hab und es nicht nur ein kurzes Intermezo ist.  >  oder  oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. August 2012)

Ich wünsch Dir Glück, kannst es glaub ich gebrauchen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. August 2012)

*Sowas kann nur Sabotage sein:*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> .......Der (SR2-)Server ist immer noch nicht wieder (BIG-) faltfähig





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .......Mein Server spinnt momentan >  2. Xeon wird nicht erkannt und vom Ersten bekomm ich von den RAM-Bänken  1, 2 und 4 Fehlermeldungen. RAM-Riegel funktionieren in den anderen  Bänken problemlos. .....





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ......hab ich am Server weitergeschraubt und ihn endlich endlich zum laufen gebracht. ......





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sorry für den rabiaten Titel
> 
> Im Moment zickt Stanford wieder ganz schön rum
> Sie verteilen - auf WIN7-Systemen mit V6er oder V7er - WU's (zB. 8066 / 8067) die "Uniprocessor" und Core a4 sind
> ...





picar81_4711 schrieb:


> .....Hab letzte Nacht noch versucht,  Windows 8 RTM zu installierten. Komischerweise habe ich dabei mein  komplettes Netzwerk platt gemacht und ich brauchte 1h, bis es wieder  funktionierte. Und das um 3h in der Nacht. Ich durfte alle meine Server  neu starten.....





Thosch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thosch (26. August 2012)

Wie immer ist die Wahrheit irwo da draussen ...   
Und dazu gleich noch eines von mir: Die vorherige 8101 hat der Server mit über 1 h Luft geschafft (TPF um 32min), jetzt ist der bei der 8101 schon 5 h drüber (TPF um die 40min).    Hab nix an Einstellungen oder an Programmen geändert. Soll es da so große Unterschiede geben ??
Is langsam schon auffällig wie wir z.Z. "gebeutelt" werden.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Die vorherige 8101 hat der Server mit über 1 h Luft geschafft (TPF um 32min), jetzt ist der bei der 8101 schon 5 h drüber (TPF um die 40min).  Hab nix an Einstellungen oder an Programmen geändert. Soll es da so große Unterschiede geben ??



Sowas in der Art ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen
Was ist, wenn es einfach 8101er gibt die "rechenintensiver" sind und dadurch den Unterschied zwischen Schaffen und Nicht-Schaffen machen
Momentan läuft der SR2er mit "normalen" SMPs und liefert 50+ KPPD ab - was in etwa dem Doppelten von einem übertakteten Core i7 der selben Generation entspricht

Für mich heisst das; das OC *wird* in UBUNTU übernommen und der Fehler liegt wohl doch am ehesten an der/den WU's selber


----------



## Thosch (26. August 2012)

Könnte mir auch vorstellen das der/die Ersteller der WUs auch mal (in letzter Zeit öfters) nen "schlechten Tag/Job hingelegt" haben. Wie sonst kämen solche Unterschiede zustande ?!?   
Das würde mich mal interessieren wie die die WUs zum berechnen hinbekommen ...   Solche Unterschiede und die Menge an fehlerhaften WUs ist schon krass ...


----------



## Wolvie (26. August 2012)

@Tosch: Haste TheKraken installiert? Der bügelt ja manchmal so "Unebenheiten" aus.


----------



## Thosch (26. August 2012)

Oohh ... nee den hab ich nicht laufen, da müßte ich mal länger Zeit haben und mich da durchlesen. Akt. läuft eine 8102 mit ca. 23min TPF. Von denen hätte ich gerne mehr ... !


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen
> Was ist, wenn es einfach 8101er gibt die "rechenintensiver" sind und dadurch den Unterschied zwischen Schaffen und Nicht-Schaffen machen
> Momentan läuft der SR2er mit "normalen" SMPs und liefert 50+ KPPD ab - was in etwa dem Doppelten von einem übertakteten Core i7 der selben Generation entspricht
> 
> Für mich heisst das; das OC *wird* in UBUNTU übernommen und der Fehler liegt wohl doch am ehesten an der/den WU's selber


Ja, das kann ich auch bestätigen, habe bei meinem Xeon Server bei der P8101 Schwankungen von ab und zu über 1 min. Ich hatte auch immer das Gefühl, es würde mit meiner Übertaktung etwas nicht stimmen. Aber da die Schwankung immer von Projekt zu Projekt auftrat und innerhalb eines Projektes ich die gleiche TPF hatte, schloss ich das aus. 
Diese Schwankungen sind natürlich nicht toll, da sie es sehr unberechenbar machen.......


----------



## Thosch (27. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ...
> Diese Schwankungen sind natürlich nicht toll, da sie es sehr unberechenbar machen.......


 Wie ich schon schrieb, mal reichts dicke für den Bonus und mal rechnets ü 2 Tage für läppiche 22,x kPoints.    Und jetzt die 8102 ... die läuft so gut ... sind die allgm. besser ? Aber solche Schwankungen sollte es innerhalb einer "Serie" trotzdem nicht geben.


----------



## Wolvie (27. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Oohh ... nee den hab ich nicht laufen, da müßte ich mal länger Zeit haben und mich da durchlesen. Akt. läuft eine 8102 mit ca. 23min TPF. Von denen hätte ich gerne mehr ... !


 
Länger Zeit für's durchlesen?
Wozu hat das Malkolm so schön zusammengefasst?


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb, mal reichts dicke für den Bonus und mal rechnets ü 2 Tage für läppiche 22,x kPoints.    Und jetzt die 8102 ... die läuft so gut ... sind die allgm. besser ? Aber solche Schwankungen sollte es innerhalb einer "Serie" trotzdem nicht geben.


Die 8102er laufen viel schneller durch als die 8101er, mein Xeon schafft die sogar unter 20 min TPF.


----------



## Schmidde (27. August 2012)

Ich bekomm immer noch eine 8101er nach der anderen  ...warscheinlich bin ich der enzige der die noch rechnet 
Bzw erst hat sich auch eine 6099 eingeschlichen?! Weiß gar nicht was die auf meinem Server wollte, das scheint ne normale SMP WU gewesen zu sein, die war in nicht einmal 6h fertig gerechnet und hochgeladen


----------



## Octopoth (27. August 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Ich bekomm immer noch eine 8101er nach der anderen  ...warscheinlich bin ich der enzige der die noch rechnet



Ich kann dich beruhigen, ich hatte bisher auch noch keine.


----------



## Thosch (27. August 2012)

Also ich bin hin und wech von der 8102 ... das sind WUs !! Nicht solche abgewrackten 8101er ...   Meine 560Ti hat sich ne 6802 geholt ...    ... hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen ... 1325 an Punkten und ner TPF von ca. 1:20 min. Die (noch) 9850er hat ne 8004 bekommen ... der i3-2350 kaut ne 8067, die GT630 eine 7624 ...  
Alles läuft, alles faltet ...    ...  und die Zimmer-Temp ist auch wieder erträglich.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2012)

Appropos 8102er

Faltet ihr die unter LINUX und was habt ihr für flag's gesetzt - ev. auch noch *- 8102only*


----------



## PAUI (27. August 2012)

die flags hat picar auch noch nicht rausgekriegt, waren schon am rätseln.


----------



## Schmidde (27. August 2012)

Jup, LINUX 
Und Flag hab ich erst von -bigbeta auf -bigadv umgestellt, wie gesagt nur 8101er...


Naja, immer noch besser als im Frühjahr als ich mich mit den defekten 6903er rumschlagen durfte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. August 2012)

Würde mich auch interessieren wie man die P8102, wenn die ja schneller als ne P8101 läuft könnte auch mein Server die hinkriegen.


----------



## Thosch (27. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Appropos 8102er
> 
> Faltet ihr die unter LINUX und was habt ihr für flag's gesetzt - ev. auch noch *- 8102only*


 

... ja na sicher doch, geht ja nur unter Linux und eigendl. nur mit dem *8102only*-Flag ... du nicht ?!?    Versteh` dich nicht ...    ... so die Punkte sausen zu lassen ...


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2012)

Na ja - die Frage nach LINUX war eigentlich nur mässig intelligent


----------



## Thosch (27. August 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Länger Zeit für's durchlesen?
> Wozu hat das Malkolm so schön zusammengefasst?


 BigTHX. Werde es mir die Tage mal "reinziehen".


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. August 2012)

Wie man hier leider sehen kann, bekommt mein Xeon-Server keine 8102er mehr....mein Opteron dafür nur.....ich hab keine Ahnung, ab wann man die bekommt.
Aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass ich selber Schuld bin, dass ich keine 8102er bei meinem Xeon-Server mehr bekomme. Ich hatte mal bei diesem versucht, von bidadv auf bigbeta umzustellen, dass brachte aber keine Wirkung in Bezug auf 8102er, denn er zog sich wieder eine 8101er. Diese habe ich dann aber nicht gefaltet, da er ja bereits bei einer am falten war, diese habe ich nur in einen anderen Work-Ordner verschoben gehabt....zu Sicherung.
Am nächsten Tag zog sich der aufeinmal 8102er.....und auch die folgenden Tage.....und jetzt kommts: Er bekam von dem Zeitpunkt an keine 8102er mehr, wo die Final Deadline rum war von der 8101er, die ich nicht gefaltet habe...
Also geh ich davon aus, wenn man auserwählt wird, die 8102er zu falten, dass man auch einwandfrei die WUs abgeben muss......oder vielleicht auch vorher einwandfrei die 8101er abgeben muss, dass es zur "Auserwählung" kommt......so meine Theorie.....

Die nächsten Tage werde ich meinen 3930K, der mit 4,6 GHZ und 350W läuft, noch optimieren, da mein 2. 3930K die 8101er noch locker schafft bei ca. 300W Stromverbrauch mit 4,2GHZ.
Und da dass nur ca. 8K PPD ausmacht, kann ich auf diese verzichten, denn der mit 4,6 GHZ benötigt einen Vcore von 1,39V, um stabil zu laufen....deshalb auch die 350W.....und das ist wirklich schon Grillspannung.....


----------



## Schmidde (27. August 2012)

Bekommt man dann einen Goldenen Ring oder ähnliches zugeschickt wenn man zum Kreis der "Auserwählten" gehört? 

Rund 50k PPD mehr sind schon eine Hausnummer...


----------



## Wolvie (28. August 2012)

Kommt Leute...

Der "alte" Grundsatz galt doch: WU's werden zufällig vergeben. 
Man konnte das von der Userseite aus mit bigadv, bigbeta etc. eventuell etwas steuern, aber mittlerweile wohl auch nicht mehr wirklich ...
Ich glaub kaum das da extra irgendwelche User für 8102er ausgewählt wenn sie in X Tagen X vollständige WU's abgeliefert haben...

Das soll nicht bös gemeint sein, aber langsam wird es etwas absurd.
Dachte immer, wir falten wie's kommt.... ? 
Punkte hin, Punkte her.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Kommt Leute...
> 
> Der "alte" Grundsatz galt doch: WU's werden zufällig vergeben.
> Man konnte das von der Userseite aus mit bigadv, bigbeta etc. eventuell etwas steuern, aber mittlerweile wohl auch nicht mehr wirklich ...
> Ich glaub kaum das da extra irgendwelche User für 8102er ausgewählt wenn sie in X Tagen X vollständige WU's abgeliefert haben...



Ich denke das ist immer noch so



Wolvie schrieb:


> Das soll nicht bös gemeint sein, aber langsam wird es etwas absurd.



Bös sein?? Jemandem der derartige Klingen an/in den Händen hat - ja bin ich denn wahnsinnig?
Ernsthaft: Manchmal fragt man sich einfach schon was für "Mechaniken hinter der WU-Verteilung stecken
Hätte übrigens noch ein weiteres schönes Beispiel für "ich weiss nicht wie das kommt" - aber das würde zu weit führen



Wolvie schrieb:


> Kommt Leute...
> Dachte immer, wir falten wie's kommt.... ?
> Punkte hin, Punkte her.



Da hast du auch recht - absolut
Bloss ist es auf der anderen Seite auch verständlich wenn man will das für den investierten Strom auch was rumkommt


----------



## Malkolm (28. August 2012)

Das Verteilungsverhalten lässt sich aber (in Teilen) schon erklären:

Meines Wissens nach arbeitet Stanford nicht nur mit einem, sondern mitlerweile mit mehreren Assignment-Servern, welche in min. zwei hirarchischen Ebenen aufgeteilt sind.
Mit einem frischen Client wird der am höchsten stehende (Master-)Assignment-Server kontaktiert, welcher einen dann auf einen der unteren (Sub-)Assignment-Server verteilt. Letzterer weist einem dann den eigentlichen Work-Server zu.
Läuft nun alles fehlerfrei durch beim Beackern der WUs wird *nicht* wieder der Master-Assignment-Server kontaktiert, sondern lediglich derjenige der einem tatsächlich den Work-Server zugeteilt hat (der Sub-Assignment-Server).

Nun liegen aber einige WUs auf Work-Servern, welche nicht durch alle Sub-Assignment-Server zugewiesen werden. Landet man also auf einem Sub-A-S welcher einem nur "doofe" WUs zuteilen kann, kommt man nur durch einen Client-Wipe (denke mal Work-Ordner und queue.dat sollten reichen) *eventuell* auf einen anderen Sub-A-S.
Auf der anderen Seite heißt das aber auch, dass man (mit Glück?) auch einen Sub-A-S erwischen kann, welcher nur auf Work-Server mit "guten" WUs verweist, welche man demnach am laufenden Band erhält.

Die Verteilung vom Master-A-S auf die Sub-A-S geschieht dabei nicht nach persönlichen Auswahlkriterien, sondern lediglich nach gesetzten Client-Flags/Konfigs und natürlich der aktuellen Serverlast, bzw. Projektpriorität.


Denke damit sollten sich die hier vorgetragenen Verhaltensmuster erklären lassen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. August 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> ......Denke damit sollten sich die hier vorgetragenen Verhaltensmuster erklären lassen.


Schöne Erklärung!
Ist ja logisch, dass die BIGs nicht zufällig vergeben werden........auch z.B. die Tatsache, dass man 10 WUs erfolgreich abgeben muss, um die Bonuspunkte zu erhalten zeigt, dass ein Muster vorhanden sein muss....


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Das Verteilungsverhalten lässt sich aber (in Teilen) schon erklären:
> 
> ..... Muss ja nicht alles quoten
> Die Verteilung vom Master-A-S auf die Sub-A-S geschieht dabei nicht nach persönlichen Auswahlkriterien, sondern lediglich nach gesetzten Client-Flags/Konfigs und natürlich der aktuellen Serverlast, bzw. Projektpriorität.
> ...



Also eben doch - 8102only 
Oder ev. - no-doof-WU 

... Danke für die Erklärung ...


----------



## PAUI (28. August 2012)

Also ich lass alles durchrechnen was ich krieg.


----------



## Thosch (28. August 2012)

Klasse Erklärung ... nur das wars bei mir mit den 8102ern ... die 01er sind wieder am worken ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2012)

Bin echt schwerr am Überlegen was ich mit den beiden X5675 ES machen soll und komm einfach auf keinen schlauen Nenner:

1. Ich kann echt nicht abstreiten das mich ein "SR-2"-Server reizen würde, nur billig würde das Ganze so oder so nicht > selbst wen ich einen "Freiluft"-Server mit dem absoluten Minimum bauen würde um die Kosten so tief wie möglich zu halten wäre es nicht günstig (SR-2 selber schon um die 500Euro). 

Der zweite Punkte wäre dann, was mach ich mit dem Dell-Server? Zwei Server geht mal gar nicht (will weder meine bessere Hälfte noch ich) und beim Verkauf des Dell-Servers wäre eh so ne Sach was da noch rausschauen würde.

2. Ich verkauf die beiden X5675 ES wieder und schau ob was anderes günstig bekomme (ohne ES).


Achja, das von picar81_4711 erwändte ASUS P6T-SE fällte weg > nur ein CPU-Sockel.


----------



## acer86 (28. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin echt schwerr am Überlegen was ich mit den beiden X5675 ES machen soll und komm einfach auf keinen schlauen Nenner:
> 
> 1. Ich kann echt nicht abstreiten das mich ein "SR-2"-Server reizen würde, nur billig würde das Ganze so oder so nicht > selbst wen ich einen "Freiluft"-Server mit dem absoluten Minimum bauen würde um die Kosten so tief wie möglich zu halten wäre es nicht günstig (SR-2 selber schon um die 500Euro).
> 
> ...



Schwierige Entscheidung, an deiner Stelle würde ich es riskieren und ein SR-2 kaufen, den wen du glück hast sind die Xeon´s mit offen Multi und lassen sich noch weiter Übertakten als nur mit den BLCK.
Klar du bekommst nicht mehr viel für den Server aber verkauf ihn doch einzeln, den Ram das Nt und die Kühlungs teile kannst du sicher auf das SR-2 übernehmen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2012)

Das Risiko mit dem SR-2 und den Xeons kann ich nahezu eliminieren > Bumbelbee hat mir einen Xeon-Test auf seinem SR-2 angeboten (Grossen Dank schon im vorraus ).


Den Dell-Server kann ich nur als Ganzes verkaufen > Dell = Speziell. 
Ich müsste den Server auf Luftkühlung zurückrüsten und die von mir nachträglich eingebauten Teile (HDD, GTS520, Lüfter und Kabel) entfernen.


----------



## Wolvie (29. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> [...]Bloss ist es auf der anderen Seite auch verständlich wenn man will das für den investierten Strom auch was rumkommt


 Seit ich heut von normalen SMP's mal wieder auf BIG umgestallt hab und gleich eine 8102 erhalten hab... bin ich auch total begeistert!
145k PPD, das ist mal ne Ansage! Der Drop wenn ich die GPU-Clients anwerfe liegt gerade ein Mal bei 6-7k PPD!
Das Maximum "damals" lag mit einer 6903 bei 130k PPD (ohne GPU-Clients).

So generiert mein System zusammen mit den 4 GPU's (mit 8018/8020er WU's) unterm Strich ~ 215.000 PPD.


----------



## Thosch (29. August 2012)

Arbeit u. Verkaufsstreß vs. mögl. höhere Punkteausbeute ... 


btw ... Meine jetzige, nach der 8102er gezogene 8101er läuft mit TPF von um die 28 min., und die andere schaffte nicht mal die Bonuspunktezeit ...    ...     ... verstehe das wer will ... apropos will ... willkürliche Bomuszuteilungen sage ich da.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. August 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Seit ich heut von normalen SMP's mal wieder auf BIG umgestallt hab und gleich eine 8102 erhalten hab... bin ich auch total begeistert!
> 145k PPD, das ist mal ne Ansage! .........So generiert mein System zusammen mit den 4 GPU's (mit 8018/8020er WU's) unterm Strich ~ 215.000 PPD.



Da geht was weiter! Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass die nächsten auch 8102er sind.....


----------



## mallkuss (30. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das Risiko mit dem SR-2 und den Xeons kann ich nahezu eliminieren > Bumbelbee hat mir einen Xeon-Test auf seinem SR-2 angeboten (Grossen Dank schon im vorraus ).
> 
> 
> Den Dell-Server kann ich nur als Ganzes verkaufen > Dell = Speziell.
> Ich müsste den Server auf Luftkühlung zurückrüsten und die von mir nachträglich eingebauten Teile (HDD, GTS520, Lüfter und Kabel) entfernen.



Also sowas wie dein dell würde mich schon reizen, macht er immer noch die 100k punkte bei ca. 290 watt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. August 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Also sowas wie dein dell würde mich schon reizen, macht er immer noch die 100k punkte bei ca. 290 watt?


Leider nicht mehr: für die P8101 mit Bonus reicht es nicht (37-41min/TPF) und ne P8102 hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.
Momentan falte er normale SMP-WU's mit ~54kPPD.


----------



## mallkuss (30. August 2012)

Hm, ichnkomm gerade mit normalem smp auf ca. 20k ppd bei 175W.... Kriege schon ne ganze weile die 6098/6099er.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ......... und beim Verkauf des Dell-Servers wäre eh so ne Sach was da noch rausschauen würde..........
> 
> ........Achja, das von picar81_4711 erwändte ASUS P6T-SE fällte weg > nur ein CPU-Sockel.


Tut mir leid, das hab ich übersehen, dass da nur ein Sockel drauf ist. Hab nur geschaut, wo die X5675 ES laufen......

Verkauf doch den Dell-Server bei Ebay EU-weit.....da springt wirklich am meisten noch raus.......denn zukunftssicher ist der Dell-Server ja leider nicht mehr.....
.....und ich würde auch die beiden X5675 ES wieder verkaufen....und dafür ein 2011-Sockel-Mainboard:
> Entweder mit 1-Sockel und Kerne simulieren (billiger, aber sehr effizient, mit meinem 3930K@4,2GHZ und P9X79Deluxe komme ich vorraussichtlich auf 250W beim falten, mit max. ca. 32,5min TPF bei 8101er)
> Oder dur gibst etwas mehr Geld aus und legst Dir einen Server zu mit 2 x INTEL Xeon E5-2620(siehe Mitfalter: *Octopoth*)

Die 2011er sind viel sparsamer und effizienter als die 1366er....nur die schnellen 2011er sind unbezahlbar, aber die "Kleinen" sind noch evtl. machbar.....


----------



## Octopoth (30. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Die 2011er sind viel sparsamer und effizienter als die 1366er....nur die schnellen 2011er sind unbezahlbar, aber die "Kleinen" sind noch evtl. machbar.....



Das kann ich nur bestätigen, hab jetzt die Grafikkarte ausgebaut und nutze die onboard GPU. Das System braucht jetzt nur noch 200W, ist also SEHR effizient im Gegensatz zu den 1366ern.

Edit: Falls du dir ein Sockel 2011 System zulegen willst, solltest du im Hinterkopf halten, dass die Plattform auch noch etwas Zukunftstauglich ist. Nach den Sandy-Bridge-EP bringt Intel die Ivy-Bridge-EP's raus. (die dann hoffentlich durch ein BIOS Update auch unterstützt werden) Also hast du mit dieser Plattform ein paar Jahre Ruhe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. August 2012)

@picar81_4711: Die Idee an sich mit den E5's ist nicht schlecht, hat aber auch ein paar Haken:

1. Zum einem wen E5 dann im Doppelpack > wer garantiert uns das Standfort nicht irgendwan einen Weg findet den Core-Hack doch noch auszuhebeln oder das noch schärfere BigWU's kommen? Dann bin ich wieder soweit wie jetzt. 

2. Schade ist auch das man die E5 kaum übertakten kann > das EVGA SR-X ist in dieser Hinsicht so gut wie nutzlos (+5%) , dafür vielleicht eher kompatibel zu den Ivy-Bridge-EP's. 

3. Die grosse Unbekannte an der ganzen Sache ist halt nach wie vor was beim Verkauf rausspringen würde > Problem beim EU-weiten Ebay-Verkauf ist das die Schweiz kein EU-Land ist und dementsprechend der verflixte Zoll dazwischen ist. 
Wenn ich in Verkauf wohl eher im Ricardo > gleich wie Ebay, aber in der Schweiz massiv grösser. 


@mallkuss: Mein Server faltet kreuz und quer bei den P69**.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @picar81_4711:
> ..............
> 1. Zum einem wen E5 dann im Doppelpack > wer garantiert uns das Standfort nicht irgendwan einen Weg findet den Core-Hack doch noch auszuhebeln oder das noch schärfere BigWU's kommen? Dann bin ich wieder soweit wie jetzt.
> 
> ...



Zu:
1) Das stimmt! Würde ich auch beim nächsten mal machen....im Doppelpack
2) Ich finde, die muss man nicht übertakten, da sie *im Doppelpack* viel Leistung mitbringen und sonst der Stromverbrauch ja wieder ansteigt...
3) Das habe ich nicht bedacht....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2012)

Wieso müßen eigentlich Stromsparmodelle immer soviel teurer als ihre "Normalverbrauch-Variante" sein?

Bei den E5 muß man sich echt fragen ob man überhaupt je mal den gesalzenen Aufpreis wieder einspart.


----------



## Timsu (31. August 2012)

Das EVGA SR X ist in meinen Augen viel zu überteuert. (übertakten geht ja sowieso nicht)
Da würde ich lieber eins von diesen nehmen:
Supermicro X9DRi-F, C602 (dual Sockel-2011, quad PC3-12800R reg ECC DDR3) (MBD-X9DRi-F-B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Supermicro X9DRL-IF retail, C602 (dual Sockel-2011, quad PC3-12800R reg ECC DDR3) (MBD-X9DRL-IF-O) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Malkolm (31. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Zum einem wen E5 dann im Doppelpack > wer garantiert uns das Standfort nicht irgendwan einen Weg findet den Core-Hack doch noch auszuhebeln oder das noch schärfere BigWU's kommen? Dann bin ich wieder soweit wie jetzt.


 
Stanford hat schon angekündigt mittelfristig von der reinen Kernzahl als Leistungsindikator wegzugehen und evtl. mit Whitelists zu arbeiten, wie schon bei den GPUs. Clientseitig ist aber keine Restriktion in dieser Richtung zu erwarten, vielmehr gehen die Linux-Distris derzeit den Weg solche Eingriffe in das Gesamtsystem zu unterbinden (Unter U/X/Kbuntu ist der Corehack ab Version 12.04 z.B. wirkundslos).



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieso müßen eigentlich Stromsparmodelle immer soviel teurer als ihre "Normalverbrauch-Variante" sein?



Stromsparmodelle sind handverlesene Samples, welche besonders geringe Leckströme besitzen. Ansonsten sind sie identisch zu anderen, auf dem gleichen Die basierenden, Modellen. Es sind eben "bessere" Einzelstücke als ihre "Normalo" Pendants, und damit auch teurer.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2012)

Ich frag mich eben wieviel Sinn es macht, anstelle von E5-2620 (95W) 2630L (60W) einzubauen > je nach Rechnung die ich anstelle komm ich auf 2,5-4 Jahre bis sich die Mehrkosten wieder eingefahren haben.
Faltmäßig sollten sie gleich sein.


----------



## Octopoth (31. August 2012)

Stromsparmodelle sind in meinen Augen ziemlich sinnfrei. Es sind zwar selektierte Chips, die mit einer niedrigeren Vcore stabil arbeiten, aber sowas ist eher was für Undervolting-Rekordjäger. Meine E5-2620 laufen unter Volllast mit 1,03V (Standard Vcore). Werde jetzt am Wochenende wenn ich Zeit habe mal undervolten und schauen wie weit sie runter gehen und wieviele Watts man noch sparen kann.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2012)

Ich glaube langsam tendiere ich doch mehr in Richtung des E5, allerdings würde ich wohl eher auf die E5-2630er vertrauen. 

@Octopoth: Was hast du eigentlich für RAM-Riegel verbaut, 1333MHz oder 1600MHz?


----------



## PAUI (31. August 2012)

wäre denn da der E5-1650 nicht besser? der hat 6x 3,2 GHz.

EDIT: habs grad gesehen das der kein Hyperthreading hat.


----------



## Octopoth (31. August 2012)

@A.Meier-PS3: Habe Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 drin und die laufen auch auf 1600MHz. Die CPU's unterstützen offiziell "nur" 1333MHz ich betreibe sie aber mit 1600MHz musste dazu allerdings geringfügig die System Agent Spannung anheben (der Bereich in dem u.a. der Memory Controller sitzt) und jetzt läuft es stabil mit CL9-9-9-24. Hab hier mal nen Vergleich 1333 zu 1600MHz (gleiche Timings) P8101: *1333MHz*(Quadchannel) *30:10min* TPF und bei *1600MHz*(Quadchannel)* 28:20min* TPF bringt also schon ordentlich was an Leistung.

@PAUI: Der E5-1650 hat auch HT aber dafür nur einen QPI-Link, also nur max. 1 CPU möglich.


----------



## mattinator (31. August 2012)

Octopoth schrieb:


> Vergleich 1333 zu 1600MHz (gleiche Timings) P8101: *1333MHz*(Quadchannel) *30:10min* TPF und bei *1600MHz*(Quadchannel)* 28:20min* TPF bringt also schon *ordentlich was* an Leistung.


 
Ich will ja keine "Erbsen zählen", aber wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, sieht die Bilanz so aus:
Aus ca. *20%* mehr *RAM*-Takt knapp *6.5%* mehr *PPD*-Leistung. Darin sehe ich nicht "*ordentlich was*".
Aber man freut sich ja über jeden Zuwachs.


----------



## Octopoth (31. August 2012)

Also ich habe knapp 10% errechnet 104838 (30:10min) zu 115176PPD (28:20min).


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. August 2012)

Octopoth schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3: Habe Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600  drin und die laufen auch auf 1600MHz. Die CPU's unterstützen offiziell  "nur" 1333MHz ich betreibe sie aber mit 1600MHz musste dazu allerdings  geringfügig die System Agent Spannung anheben (der Bereich in dem u.a.  der Memory Controller sitzt) und jetzt läuft es stabil mit CL9-9-9-24.  Hab hier mal nen Vergleich 1333 zu 1600MHz (gleiche Timings) P8101:  *1333MHz*(Quadchannel) *30:10min* TPF und bei  *1600MHz*(Quadchannel)* 28:20min* TPF bringt also schon  ordentlich was an Leistung.
> 
> @PAUI: Der E5-1650 hat auch HT aber dafür nur einen QPI-Link, also nur max. 1 CPU möglich.





mattinator schrieb:


> Ich will ja keine "Erbsen zählen", aber wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, sieht die Bilanz so aus:
> Aus ca. *20%* mehr *RAM*-Takt knapp *6.5%* mehr *PPD*-Leistung. Darin sehe ich nicht "*ordentlich was*".
> Aber man freut sich ja über jeden Zuwachs.


Ja, das kann ich jetzt bestätigen. Ich hab doch jetzt meine beiden 3930K auf 4200MHZ laufen, aber die Rams sind nicht gleich....
der eine hat* 1333MHZ ram mit CL9 *und der andere* 1600MHZ CL8.
Unterschied bei einer 8101: ca. 50 Sekunden.*
Das ist natürlich auch ein Gegensatz, mehr MHZ und weniger CL....


----------



## mattinator (1. September 2012)

Octopoth schrieb:


> Also ich habe knapp 10% errechnet 104838 (30:10min) zu 115176PPD (28:20min).


 
Mit Bonus kommt das dann wieder hin, ich hatte nur die Zeiten gerechnet. Mein Fehler.


----------



## Muschkote (1. September 2012)

Juhu, mein Server hat wohl seine *erste* 8102 abgeliefert. Die gehen ja wunderbar, endlich wieder ein vernünftiger ppd-Ausstoß nach etwa *40 *8101. 
Bei etwa 20:45 min/Frame gute 8 min schneller als Projekt 8101 und mit etwa 181kppd zu 112kppd deutlich Ertragreicher. 
Und so wie es ausschaut hab ich gleich noch eine davon bekommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Juhu, mein Server hat wohl seine *erste* 8102 abgeliefert.
> Und so wie es ausschaut hab ich gleich noch eine davon bekommen.



Ich freu mich für dich 
Leider läuft Server 1 (Xeons) immer noch nicht auf BIG-Niveau
Und Server 2 (Opterons) kaut - wie bei dir zuvor - eine 8101 nach der anderen durch

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt


----------



## Abductee (1. September 2012)

Die Opterons sind wirklich super Faltknechte.


----------



## Thosch (1. September 2012)

*zustimm*  

Ich hab auch nach 4 Monaten Pause mal wieder ein ">1Mill.-Ergebnis" ! Die letzte WU war ne 8101er mit knapp 252k Punkten. Wie die nur so unterschiedlich sein können ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ............Leider läuft Server 1 (Xeons) immer noch nicht auf BIG-Niveau.............


Und wennst ihn noch etwas mehr übertaktest?


----------



## Schmidde (1. September 2012)

Na wer sagts denn!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2012)

Auweija, was sich da an E5-Xeons auf Ebay tummeln, mir wird ganz anders. 
Jede Menge ES die ausdrücklich lauffähig sind auf dem ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS. 
Am besten würden mir die E5-2660 (95W) gefallen, da sie in mehreren Test als die energieeffizienzentisten E5 beurteilt wurden. 

Die grösste Faltleistung hätten sicher die E5-2687W, aber 150W sind doch etwas sehr hoch > hier auf PCGH wurde ja mal ein 2690-Gespannn (135W) getestet und das kam auf ca. 440W. > das 2687W-Gespann kämme wohl auf ~460W und das würde sich über das Jahr ganz schön auf der Stromrechnung bemerkbar machen.


----------



## acer86 (1. September 2012)

4 Stück von denen auf ein Mainboard von SuperMicro das wär ein Traum Falter und der Energie Lieferant freut sich auch^^
Intel Xeon E7-8870 10x 2.40GHz So.1567 TRAY - Hardware, Notebooks

Aber 40/80kerne @ 2,4Ghz


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. September 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> 4 Stück von denen auf ein Mainboard von SuperMicro das wär ein Traum Falter und der Energie Lieferant freut sich auch^^
> Intel Xeon E7-8870 10x 2.40GHz So.1567 TRAY - Hardware, Notebooks
> 
> Aber 40/80kerne @ 2,4Ghz


Wer sich sowas leisten kann, der hat auch ein eigenes Kraftwerk Zuhause......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2012)

@acer86: Zum Falten der Hammer, aber selbst das passende Board (Supermicro X8QB6-F) ~1'900Euro. 

Da bin ich aber echt realistischer und ich kanns nicht verleugnen, die 2687W würden mich echt reizen.


----------



## acer86 (1. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86: Zum Falten der Hammer, aber selbst das passende Board (Supermicro X8QB6-F) ~1'900Euro.
> 
> Da bin ich aber echt realistischer und ich kanns nicht verleugnen, die 2687W würden mich echt reizen.



Wäre schon was feines so ein 2687W   8/16kerne mit Turbo auf 3,4Ghz und noch 20Mb Cache ist schon eine Traum CPU Vor allem der Hohe Takt gegenüber den AMD´s und der Cache, die dürften im Gegensatz zu den AMD Opterons Ordentlich was Reisen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Wäre schon was feines so ein 2687W 8/16kerne mit Turbo auf 3,4Ghz und noch 20Mb Cache ist schon eine Traum CPU Vor allem der Hohe Takt gegenüber den AMD´s und der Cache, die dürften im Gegensatz zu den AMD Opterons Ordentlich was Reisen


Weiss nicht mehr auf welcher Seite, aber ich was von 330kPPD bei einer P6903 gelesen. 

Edit: Hab gerade gesehen das PCGH die E5-2687W getestet hat (16 Kerne im Test: Doppelter Xeon E5-2687W plus Asus Z9PE-D8 WS), System 425W.


----------



## acer86 (1. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht mehr auf welcher Seite, aber ich was von 330kPPD bei einer P6903 gelesen.
> 
> Edit: Hab gerade gesehen das PCGH die E5-2687W getestet hat (16 Kerne im Test: Doppelter Xeon E5-2687W plus Asus Z9PE-D8 WS), System 425W.


 
330K PPD mit den Alten Bigwu´s und nur 425W das ist ja schon fast Green-IT,  mein alter i7-920+GPU Server hat 580W gezogen bei gerade mal 55-60K PPD

Edit: und wen du noch etwas glück hast beim kauf und ein ES Sampel erwischt die ein Offenen Multi haben dan kannste mit dem SR-X ware Falt Monster aus den machen ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2012)

Sind den über 770PPD/W noch keine Monster?


----------



## acer86 (1. September 2012)

Ja doch schon

Sind ja auch die schnellsten E5 Xeon´s am Markt, und das beachtliche ist das ein E5-2687W so schnell ist wie ein gespann aus 2X 16kern Opterons, wäre mal interesant was die Intel´s so reisen können mit schnellen Ram bei den 8101 und 8102er wu´s da sind sicher dan 400K PPD möglich und das mit nur ein server 

Edit: Hier ein Test dazu mit SMP Wu´s so wie es aussieht Overclock3D :: Review :: EVGA SR-X Classified Review :: Test Setup and F@H


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2012)

Den Test kenn ich, schade das sie keine BigWU's getestet haben.

Hab noch was gefunden (Dual Xeon E5-2690 - A quick look Intel's Dual Socket LGA 2011 flagship), 
1X 2687W > P6901 TPF 17:14min ~82kPPD
2X 2690 (200MHz weniger Takt) > P6901 TPF 7:38min ~280kPPD 

Was schon einer alleine reisst. 

Leider finde ich keine Werte zu den aktuellen P8101/8102. 


Edit: 





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht mehr auf welcher Seite, aber ich was von 330kPPD bei einer P6903 gelesen.


Hab es gefunden (http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=7902&start=420 unterster Beitrag): 
Bei einer P6904 mit TPF 26:00min und 325kPPD. 

Edit 2: Auf der nächsten Seite hatte er offenbar die Kühlung mit Noctua nh-d14s optimiert und schon waren die 2687W länger im Turbomodus > P6903 17:18min und ~365kPPD 

Scheint als wäre bei den E5 die Kühlung der Schlüssel für langen Turbo.


----------



## acer86 (1. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Den Test kenn ich, schade das sie keine BigWU's getestet haben.
> 
> Hab noch was gefunden (Dual Xeon E5-2690 - A quick look Intel's Dual Socket LGA 2011 flagship),
> 1X 2687W > P6901 TPF 17:14min ~82kPPD
> ...


 

7:38min für nee 6901er Wu das sind schon SMP Zeiten 

365K PPD bei den alten 6904er wu´s ist mal nee Hausnummer, wen man bedenkt das die 81xx ca. 10-20% schneller laufen sind die 400K PPD kein Problem mehr mit den Dual Sockel Server^^

Na die Kühlung sollte ja bei dir kein Problem darstellen     *Auf den Mora starr und zu ihm sag*  "Bald bekommste richitg Arbeit"


----------



## Thosch (1. September 2012)

Leute ihr sabbert das Forum voll ... 
Kein Wunder das die in Stanford die Boni kürzen wenn die Maschinen immer "dicker" werden. Bei den Maschinen komme ich mir mit meinem "kläglichen" 6272er-Opteron-Server vor wie zu meinen Falt-Anfangszeiten mit der 4870er GraKa !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Na die Kühlung sollte ja bei dir kein Problem darstellen  *Auf den Mora starr und zu ihm sag* "Bald bekommste richitg Arbeit"


"Auf den Mora starr und überlege ob ich wirklich soll", da es mit den 2687W doch gegen die 150W mehr Wärme abzuführen gibt als jetzt :
1. Wahrscheinlich müsste ich ein paar Löcher in meinen Schreibtisch bohren/sägen damit er mehr Luft bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Hoffen das die verbauten Lüfter reichen, das diese nicht allzu leistungsstark sind.
3. Zwei neu Wakü-CPU-Kühler bräuchte es auch, da die beiden vorhandenen MagiCool MC-Block Copper Rev.2 wohl kaum reichen für 150W. 
4. Durch die Wakü fehlt dann natürlich dem Mainboard Kühlluft und da müsste man auch was entsprechend bauen.

Zu dem wollte ich meinen nächsten Server sowieso mit LuKü bauen da ja die Noctua-Kühler wie man hier im Forum hört sehr gut ihren Dienst verrichten. 




Thosch schrieb:


> Leute ihr sabbert das Forum voll ...
> Kein Wunder wenn die in Stanford immer die Boni kürzen wenn die Maschinen immer "dicker" werden.


Wir müssen ja aufrüsten wenn uns Standfort den Bonus bzw. die BigWUs klaut, bestes Beispiel ist ja meinen Dell-Server.


----------



## acer86 (1. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> "Auf den Mora starr und überlege ob ich wirklich soll", da es mit den 2687W doch gegen die 150W mehr Wärme abzuführen gibt als jetzt :
> 1. Wahrscheinlich müsste ich ein paar Löcher in meinen Schreibtisch bohren/sägen damit er mehr Luft bekommt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
die 150W mehr schafft der sicher auch noch,  Die Magicool MC-Block kühler sind zwar nicht die besten aber da ich einen Davon auf mein i7-920 @ 4,0 ghz bei 1,30V hatte kan ich dir sagen das sie aufjedenfall reichen werden den allein der CPU hat schon 200W gezogen (cpu only falten damals 245W) sicher gibt es wesentlich bessere kühler aber mein i7 haben sie immer bei 58-60C° halten können.
Ein paar Bionische Lüfter kannst du ja bei bedarf nachrüsten  Noiseblockers bionische Lüfter


----------



## PAUI (1. September 2012)

also wenn dann die hier, schnäppchen.

INTEL XEON E5 2687W ES 8 CORE 3.0Ghz LGA 2011 Sandy Bridge-E upgrademonkey | eBay

übrigens der 8870 ist langsamer wie der 4870 vergleiche mal.

Intel Xeon E7-8870, 10x 2.40GHz, Sockel-1567, tray (AT80615005757AB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Xeon E7-4870, 10x 2.40GHz, Sockel-1567, tray (AT80615007263AA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ich hab auch die tage geträumt, wenn ich im Lotto gewinne und euch alle mit meinen Über server abziehe. 

dann sowas Supermicro | Products | SuperServer | 1U | 8016B-6F + 4x sowas Intel Xeon E7-4870, 10x 2.40GHz, Sockel-1567, tray (AT80615007263AA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + sowas Hitachi Ultrastar SSD400S 100GB, 2.5", SAS 6Gb/s (HUSSL4010ASS600) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + 32 sowas Mushkin Proline DIMM 2GB PC3-8500E ECC CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1066) (991699) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + 8x Delta Electronics FFB0812EHE 80x80x38mm, Doppelkugellager, 5700rpm, 136m³/h, 52.5dB(A), 10.8W Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wenn se rein passen.

aber man wird ja noch Träumen dürfen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> also wenn dann die hier, schnäppchen.
> 
> INTEL XEON E5 2687W ES 8 CORE 3.0Ghz LGA 2011 Sandy Bridge-E upgrademonkey | eBay
> 
> ...


Schöner Traum.

Ich frag mich allerdings wieso der selbe Verkäufer 3X ein Angebot mit den E5-2687W drinn steht hat, aber zu 3 verschiedenen Preisen.
Sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin, werd ich mal Kontakt zum Verkäufer aufnehmen und ihn nach dem Grund fragen.


----------



## Thosch (1. September 2012)

Also das wären mir alles "Dickschiffe", 4 CPUs, da entzöge sich mir der Nutzen neben dem Falten. Und vllt. sollte man bei der Leistung von Standfort dann schon Geld fordern. Unkostenbeteiligung oder so ...  ... wenn die nen ext.Hochleistungsrechner anmieten müssen die ja auch löhnen.
Wer sichs leisten kann und will ... wird man dann wenigstens irgendwo genannt ? So wie bei SETI, wenn man DIE Signatur herausgerechnet hat ?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> also wenn dann die hier, schnäppchen.
> 
> INTEL XEON E5 2687W ES 8 CORE 3.0Ghz LGA 2011 Sandy Bridge-E upgrademonkey | eBay
> 
> ...


 
Aber der 8870 geht funktioniert in einer 8-way Lösung!

Zusammen mit dem Board z.B. Super Micro Computer, Inc. - Products | Motherboards | Xeon Boards | X8OBN-F

Zugegeben, wird wohl kaum jemand so bauen  Gibt auch kaum Boards dafür.


----------



## PAUI (1. September 2012)

wie 8 way? 8 cpu´s lol?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> wie 8 way? 8 cpu´s lol?


Jop 8 CPUs


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich allerdings wieso der selbe Verkäufer 3X ein Angebot mit den E5-2687W drinn steht hat, aber zu 3 verschiedenen Preisen.


Hab es rausgefunden ohne den Händler zu fragen: Hat schlicht und einfach damit zu tun das er die drei Angebote in unterscheidlichen Währungen online gestellt hat > Ebay rechnet nun selbständig um und kommt so natürlich auf verschiedene Beträg die ja bloss 60Euro varieren.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> also wenn dann die hier, schnäppchen.
> 
> INTEL  XEON E5 2687W ES 8 CORE 3.0Ghz LGA 2011 Sandy Bridge-E upgrademonkey |  eBay.............................


 
Aber das ist doch wieder so ein "ES", die CPU funktioniert ja wieder nur auf bestimmten Boards und läuft auch statt mit 3,1 nur mit 3,0 GHZ.
Das Angebot ist zwar vom Preis sehr verlockend, aber ob das wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei ist....?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch wieder so ein "ES", die CPU funktioniert ja wieder nur auf bestimmten Boards und läuft auch statt mit 3,1 nur mit 3,0 GHZ.
> Das Angebot ist zwar vom Preis sehr verlockend, aber ob das wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei ist....?


In dem Angebot und den anderen steht das sie auf dem ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS laufen und dieses Board wollte ich mir sowieso zulegen. 
Ich hab es schon gesehen das sie "nur" 3,0GHz statt 3,1GHz haben, aber ist das jetzt so schlimm? 

Ich denke es ist das Risiko wert.


----------



## PAUI (2. September 2012)

Also machst du es?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2012)

@PAUI: Wenn ich den Dell-Server zu einem anständigen Preis loswerde ja.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> In dem Angebot und den anderen steht das sie auf dem ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS laufen und dieses Board wollte ich mir sowieso zulegen.
> Ich hab es schon gesehen das sie "nur" 3,0GHz statt 3,1GHz haben, aber ist das jetzt so schlimm?
> 
> Ich denke es ist das Risiko wert.


Ja, für den Preis würde ich es auch riskieren.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2012)

Server hab ich nun zum Verkauf angeboten, mal schauen was geht. 



acer86 schrieb:


> Ein paar Bionische Lüfter kannst du ja bei bedarf nachrüsten  Noiseblockers bionische Lüfter


Ich hab mir den Bericht angeschaut, klingt interessant aber momentan würden mir die Lüfter nichts nützen > gibt noch keine 140er.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Server hab ich nun zum Verkauf angeboten, mal schauen was geht.


Wow , seit heute Morgen um 8Uhr steht der Dell-Server zum Verkauf und schon hat sich ein Intressent gemeldet der meinen Mindestpreis zahlen will. 
Hatte eigentlich mit zähen Verhandlungen gerechnet.


----------



## Abductee (2. September 2012)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit deinen Umbauten aus? Lässt sich alles ohne Schäden auf Original zurückbauen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2012)

@Abductee: Das Einzige was ich nicht spurlos zurückbauen kann, sind 2X 3 Lötstellen an den Deltas in den NTs, aber um die zu endecken muss man die NT's öffnen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wow , seit heute Morgen um 8Uhr steht der Dell-Server zum Verkauf und schon hat sich ein Intressent gemeldet der meinen Mindestpreis zahlen will.
> Hatte eigentlich mit zähen Verhandlungen gerechnet.


Da musst ja gleich noch etwas verhandeln, vielleicht springt noch mehr raus........

*Edit:* Aso, das ist eine Auktion.....das wäre ein schöner Verkaufspreis!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Aso, das ist eine Auktion.....das wäre ein schöner Verkaufspreis!


Denn ich auch bekomme, hab gerade mit dem Käufer telefoniert. 
Mann oh Mann, bereits morgen wird er abgeholt. 
Muss ihn nun schnell wieder zurückbauen auf Luft.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2012)

Dann kannst Dir also die neuen CPUs bestellen? Das wäre ja super.........


----------



## PAUI (2. September 2012)

das ist ja Spitze wo hattest du ihn drinne stehen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Dann kannst Dir also die neuen CPUs bestellen? Das wäre ja super.........


Damit warte ich bis Morgen Abend, bis der Server defintiv weg ist.




PAUI schrieb:


> das ist ja Spitze wo hattest du ihn drinne stehen?


Ricardo vergleichbar mit Ebay ist in der Schweiz massiv grösser aber beschränkt sich im Verkauf aber auch nur auf die Schweiz, sprich kein europa-/weltweiter Verkauf.


----------



## Abductee (2. September 2012)

Vermutlich hast ihn als Datenserver einer Schweizer Großbank inseriert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2012)

@Abductee: Nö, der Käufer hat davon geredet ihn als Workstation zu brauchen > der wird noch auf die Welt kommen wen die Deltas hochdrehn.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2012)

Könnte mir einer der Besitzer eines LGA-2011-Systems einen kleinen Gefallen tun und mal die Schraubenabstände messen?
Irgendwie werd ich wiedermal im Googel nicht fündig. 
Danke im Vorraus. 


Ich frag mich bloss wie man bei Servern die ja auf Zuverlässigkeit getrimmt sind solch lächerliche CPU-Kühler verbaut sein können :
Die orginalen Dell-CPU-Kühler bestehen aus einer Aluminim-Grundplatte (kein Kupferboden ) in die in der Mitte eine Vertiefung reingefrässt wurde. In dieser Vertiefung sind 2 Kupferrohre als Heatpipes angelötet und auf diese sind rund 20 Aluminium-Bleche als Kühlflächen aufgesteckt.


----------



## Octopoth (2. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Könnte mir einer der Besitzer eines LGA-2011-Systems einen kleinen Gefallen tun und mal die Schraubenabstände messen?
> Irgendwie werd ich wiedermal im Googel nicht fündig.



Klar kein Problem. 80mm x 80mm


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2012)

Octopoth schrieb:


> Klar kein Problem. 80mm x 80mm


Hab ich auch gerade gemessen, war im Keller, darum dauerte es etwas....


----------



## Timsu (2. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bloss wie man bei Servern die ja auf Zuverlässigkeit getrimmt sind solch lächerliche CPU-Kühler verbaut sein können :
> Die orginalen Dell-CPU-Kühler bestehen aus einer Aluminim-Grundplatte (kein Kupferboden ) in die in der Mitte eine Vertiefung reingefrässt wurde. In dieser Vertiefung sind 2 Kupferrohre als Heatpipes angelötet und auf diese sind rund 20 Aluminium-Bleche als Kühlflächen aufgesteckt.


Solange die Lüfter mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit laufen kein Problem.

Du musst dir im Vergleich mal die Kühlblöcke für 1HE anschauen:
Supermicro SNK-P0037P (Sockel 1366) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Da muss schon ordentlich Luft drüber pusten, gerade bei Quadsockel


----------



## Abductee (2. September 2012)

Mit genug Luftdurchsatz funktioniert das schon. 

Zitat eines nicht näher genannten Dell-Besitzers: 
Wird es noch wärmer, schaltet der Lüfter in den "Ich-weck-die-Toten-auf"-Modus.

Mein CAD-Zeichner in der Firma hat eine Xeon-Workstation und wenn der in der Früh startet hört sich das auch wie ein Flugzeug an.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2012)

@Octopoth und picar81_4711: Danke euch beiden. 



Abductee schrieb:


> Wird es noch wärmer, schaltet der Lüfter in den "Ich-weck-die-Toten-auf"-Modus.


Kommt mir bekannt vor. 

Mich wunders einfach da man bei diesem Gehäuse ohne weiteres richtig grosse Kühler ala Alpenfön und Konsorten einbauen könnte > dann müsste keine so hoch drehende Deltas rein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2012)

Der Server läuft wieder inklusive der Fähigkeit des "Ich-weck-die-Toten-auf"-Modus.


----------



## PAUI (3. September 2012)

besonders sowas hier:

HP ProLiant DL360 G4 Server Startup - YouTube

bei dem hier zeigt er den "Ich-weck-die-Toten-auf"-Modus
HP ProLiant DL380 G4 running - YouTube


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2012)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste im Netz in der man sieht was für Stepings bei den ES-Xeons es gibt?
Momentan gibt es zwei Anbieter die den 2687W ES anbieten, die Stepings unterscheiden sich in einer Zahl (1 bzw. 2).


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2012)

Ich denke wohl eher nicht - wegen dem ES


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2012)

Nun ist der Dell-Server weg, Käufer hat ihn vor 15min geholt. 
So wie es aussieht weiß der Käufer auf was er sich einläst, nach seinen eigenen Angaben hat er früher mit Servern gehandelt, allerdings hauptsächlich mi HP.


----------



## Abductee (3. September 2012)

Ich glaub ja das du das zärtliche Summen der Deltas vermissen wirst 

Wie gehts mit der CPU-Bestellung voran? Hat sich schon ein Händler auf deine Fragen gemeldet?


----------



## acer86 (3. September 2012)

"Delta Summen am Morgen Vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen"  oder so ähnlich

freu mich schon auf ein paar Bilder wen du alle teile für dein 16/32kern Intel server bekommen hast, wird dan so wie´s aussieht der Extremste Server hier bei PCGH


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2012)

@Abductee: War gar kein Delta mehr im Server drinn. 
Ich hab noch bei keinem der Händler ne Frage gestelt, da ich mit dem einen schon mal einen Handel abgeschlossen habe > die beiden X5675 ES. 

@acer86: Kann sein das ich dann vorläufig den schärfsten habe, aber auch nur wen mihapiha sich gegen ein 4XOpteron-Gespann entscheidet > hoffentlich macht er es, dann gibt nochmal einen schönen Punkteschub für das Team. 


Edit: So, hab jetzt die beiden E5-2687W ES gekauft.  Wen sie auch so schnell wie die letzten beiden kommen, sollte ich sie in etwa 7 Tagen haben.  
Morgen heisst es den Rest bestellen.
Die beiden MagiCool-Kühler sollten gerade noch so passen, hoffe nur das ihre Kühlleistung reicht.

Achja, heute Abend hab ich noch 4 Löcher (Durchmesser 102mm) in meinen Schreibtisch gebort  damit der Mora mehr Luft kriegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (4. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste im Netz in der man sieht was für Stepings bei den ES-Xeons es gibt?
> Momentan gibt es zwei Anbieter die den 2687W ES anbieten, die Stepings unterscheiden sich in einer Zahl (1 bzw. 2).



ich sag nur PCGH zitat

"Unsere beiden Samples mit der Spec-Nummer SR0KG sind im C2-Stepping  gefertigt und verfügen daher über VT-d (es existieren auch C1-Chips ohne  VT-d)"


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> ................Wie gehts mit der CPU-Bestellung voran? Hat sich schon ein Händler auf deine Fragen gemeldet?


Die CPUs, die sich A.Meier-PS3 bestellt hat, wären doch auch etwas für Dich, oder? Du willst Dir doch auch einen schnelleren zusammenbauen....


----------



## PAUI (4. September 2012)

da muss er aber bestimmt erst mal den alten loswerden.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen man es genau nimmt macht man sich als  Verkäufer strafbar, da es um Leihgaben von Intel handelt. Als Käufer  offenbar nicht.


Wegen Legalität oder nicht würde ich mir jetzt auch keine Sorgen machen, eher dass die ES auf vielen Boards nicht laufen und von daher ein Problem besteht. Aber bei Deinem Kauf ist ja zum Glück ein Board angegeben, das die verträgt.....


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> da muss er aber bestimmt erst mal den alten loswerden.


 
Jop, verramschen will ich ihn aber auch nicht.
Er läuft ja wie ich finde extrem gut und zuverlässig.
Die Stabilität des Punkteausstoßes fasziniert mich jeden Tag.

Kakao Stats - Abductee's Daily History


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. September 2012)

Wir könnten doch mal so eine Aktion machen: 
Jeder, der sich einen Server zulegt und für 70335 faltet, bekommt von allen anderen Serverbesitzern 50 Euro als Starthilfe.....den Serverbesitzern tun die 50 Euro bestimmt nicht weh und dem Neuen ist es eine große Hilfe.....das wären ja bei 5 Spenden schon 250 Euro.....


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2012)

Ich könnte zusätzlich eine HD4650 und meine Lüftersammlung spenden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2012)

Die restlichen Teile für den Server hab ich heute auch noch bestellt, hat meinem PC-Spezi einiges an Nerven gekostet > besonders das Asus Z9PE-D8 WS mit seiner Übergröße.
Die bestellten Teilen sollte ich am Donnerstag bekommen.


----------



## nfsgame (4. September 2012)

Das mit der "Prämie" macht ihr dann aber bitte nicht in einem Thread ab . Ist etwas "heikel" . [/mod-modus]


----------



## Schmidde (4. September 2012)

Im Gegensatz zum etwas schmucklosen KGPE-D16 ist das ja richtig schick 

....fehlen da aber nicht zwei Sockel?  ​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der "Prämie" macht ihr dann aber bitte nicht in einem Thread ab . Ist etwas "heikel" . [/mod-modus]


Um was gehts?

Edit: Jetzt ist der Zehner runter.


----------



## Schmidde (4. September 2012)

Ich denke um das was picar weiter oben geschrieben hat.


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> besonders das Asus Z9PE-D8 WS mit seiner Übergröße.



Welches Gehäuse hast genommen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse hast genommen?


Silverstone SST-RV03B-WA Raven 3 Big-Tower


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Silverstone SST-RV03B-WA Raven 3 Big-Tower



Ein würdiger Platz für die Hardware


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die restlichen Teile für den Server hab ich heute auch noch bestellt, hat meinem PC-Spezi einiges an Nerven gekostet > besonders das Asus Z9PE-D8 WS mit seiner Übergröße.
> Die bestellten Teilen sollte ich am Donnerstag bekommen.


Welche Rams hastn bestellt? Da ja die Timings schon viel ausmachen.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Rams hastn bestellt? Da ja die Timings schon viel ausmachen.....


Hab drauf geschaut  > Corsair Vegance 1600 MHz 8-8-8-24, die von der Kompatibelitätsliste des Mainboards

Edit: Vom Verkäufer der Xeons hab noch Paketverfolgungsnummer bekommen > vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin ist am Dienstag.


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2012)

@ A.Meier-PS3: Wirst du das Asus Z9PE-D8 WS als Mainboard nutzen, oder hast du dich für eine Alternative entschieden? Außerdem möchte ich gerne wissen, ob du zu ES CPUs gegriffen hast.


----------



## PAUI (5. September 2012)

ES cpu´s hat er sich gekauft und da geht nur das Mainboard laut Verkäufer.


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2012)

Ein Umbau dieser Art würde mich 1600 vielleicht 1700 Euro kosten. Oh man. Es ist so schwer sich richtig zu entscheiden. Besonders wenn der Hinterkopf mir einreden möchte, dass es im Moment klüger wäre das Geld zu sparen. Mit dem Laptop der nächste Woche ankommen sollte, kämen im Idealfall vielleicht noch 10k PPD hinzu. Das ist alles so mager. Eine Multi-CPU Faltfarm ist einfach das Richtige...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> @ A.Meier-PS3: Wirst du das Asus Z9PE-D8 WS als Mainboard nutzen, oder hast du dich für eine Alternative entschieden? Außerdem möchte ich gerne wissen, ob du zu ES CPUs gegriffen hast.


Ich hab das Asus Z9PE-D8 WS gestern bestellt welches morgen bereits kommen sollte.

Die einzige Alternative, die ich zum Asus kenne mit der man zwei ES betreiben kann ist das EVGA SR-X, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach überteuert.

Die beiden 2687W ES sind bestellt und sollte wie oben erwänd am Dienstag kommen.


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2012)

wirst du die Möglichkeit haben zu testen ob es auch mit nur einer CPU funktioniert. Ich möchte mir unter Umständen nicht schon jetzt beide CPUs leisten...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

Kommt drauf an was du unter "testen" verstehst, da ich ne Wakü einbaue.

Ich wüßte nicht was gegen einen Solo-CPU-Betrieb spricht.


----------



## acer86 (5. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich wüßte nicht was gegen einen Solo-CPU-Betrieb spricht.


 
Das einzig was sein könnte das er die Deadline von den 810X Bigwu´s nicht schafft mit nur einer CPU könnte es Knapp werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Das einzig was sein könnte das er die Deadline von den 810X Bigwu´s nicht schafft mit nur einer CPU könnte es Knapp werden.


Mit normalen WUs werden wohl um die 45-50kPPD sein, da bei einer P6901 rund 87kPPD rausspringen (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...melthread-der-serverwahn-148.html#post4523870).


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. September 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Das einzig was sein könnte das er die Deadline von den 810X Bigwu´s nicht schafft mit nur einer CPU könnte es Knapp werden.


Es könnte sogar noch hinhauen von der Deadline, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein 3930K mit 4,2 GHZ die 8101 locker unter 31min. schafft. Und der hat ja doch 2 Kerne weniger.....
......6x4,2GHZ=25,2.......8x3GHZ=24.......in der Theorie müsste es gehen.....


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2012)

Warum Wakü? Man kann die Xeons nicht mehr übertakten. Das wurde von Intel gesperrt. 

"Testen" ob es mit einer CPU geht wird mit Wakü viel schwieriger. Ich weiß ja nicht wie die ES CPUs limitieren, daher habe ich gehofft du wirst jede einzeln testen bevor du beide einbaust. Aber ok. Ich will halt so viele Informationen sammeln wie nur irgendwie möglich


----------



## Abductee (5. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Warum Wakü? Man kann die Xeons nicht mehr übertakten. Das wurde von Intel gesperrt.



Vermutlich weil 150W unter Luft nicht in einer vernünftigen Lautstärke zu betreiben sind.


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2012)

das ist ein sehr gutes Argument. Ich war so naiv und wollte mit H100 und H80 von Crosair kühlen. Vielleicht sind diese nicht stark genug. Es sieht wirklich so aus als bin ich sehr sehr schlecht informiert. Ich habe mich seid Beginn dieses Jahres nicht viel mit F@H beschäftigt, und es scheint dass ich im Server-Markt noch viel dazu lernen muss bevor ich mein Geld verschläudere


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil 150W unter Luft nicht in einer vernünftigen Lautstärke zu betreiben sind.


Von dem Falter, von dem ich die Infos zu PPD gelesen habe kühlt seine 2687W's mit Noctua nh-d14s, weiss allerdings nicht wie laut die sind. 
150W sind schon ziemlich viel, ich selber bin mir auch nicht sicher ob meine beiden CPU-Kühler (MagiCool MC-Block Copper Rev.2) das hinkriegen da diese nicht allzu Leistungstark sind.
Selbst wenn ich nur kurz mit Luft testen will, ich hätte gar keine Kühler dafür.


----------



## Abductee (5. September 2012)

Von dem Monster gehen sich zwei nebeneinander aus?
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 (Sockel 2011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Dark Rock 2 geht sich ja haarscharf hintereinander aus und der ist kürzer als der Noctua?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Von dem Monster gehen sich zwei nebeneinander aus?
> Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 (Sockel 2011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Der Dark Rock 2 geht sich ja haarscharf hintereinander aus und der ist kürzer als der Noctua?


Gemäss dem Falter der auch so einen Server hat geht es ganz knapp > Folding Forum • View topic - Most powerful folders 3. Beitrag von oben. 
Im Googel find ich zwar keine Bilder vom Board mit den Noctuas aber mit dem Dark Rock 2 > http://www.abload.de/img/aufmacherk6u2g.jpg


----------



## Abductee (5. September 2012)

So eine Anordnung würd ich nie machen, die Temperaturen der zweiten CPU müssen ja immens hoch sein.

Der Typ hat die 140er gegen 120er getauscht, damit wird er schmäler und sie gehen sich nebeneinander parallel blasend aus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

Reden tut er was von 60° und 68° > mir wär es zu hoch. 

Ich hab da eh meine Zweifel ob man 2 150W-Xeons auf dem Board anständig mit Luft kühlen kann und das auch noch bei normaler Lautstärke > deshalb kühl ich von Anfang an mit Wasser.


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2012)

Ich habe ein paar Noctua NH-D14 am Laufen. Sehr leise selbst bei 12V. Ich kann sie herzlichst empfehlen. Einbau ist auch so einfach, dass es zur einer wunderbaren Erfahrung wird. Auch sehr Leistungsstark. Einen Core i7-950 kühlte der auch noch mit 1.35V gut. Gleiches mit Sandy-Bridge 1155 Socket CPUs


----------



## Abductee (5. September 2012)

Du musst dann aber auch doppelt so viel frische (kühle) Luft in das Gehäuse schaufeln das du zwei Kühler versorgen kannst.
Ansonsten heizen die sich gegeneinander auf.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

Allerdings dürfen die RAM-Kühler nicht zu hohe sein das es geht und ich habe RAMs (Corsair Vengeance) mit hohen Kühler bestellt.


----------



## Abductee (5. September 2012)

Warum machst du sowas? 

http://geizhals.at/de/809398


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

Weil die mit kurzen Timings sind  > meine Bestellten 8-8-8-24 , deine 11-11-11-27


----------



## Abductee (5. September 2012)

Haben aber keine Kühlkörper die im Weg sind.
Aber was mir gerade einfällt, das ist ja völlig wurscht bei deiner WAKÜ 

CL8 bei 2133 und 1,5V?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

Für was soll das gut sein? 
Das Board unterstützt zwar 2133 aber OC ist bis auf die 3-5% eh nicht drinn und die 2687W unterstützen nur 1600.


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2012)

Ich habe gehört niedrigere Timings sind ganz Wichtig für eine gute F@H-Punkteausbeute. Also sollte ich keine hohen Frequenzen kaufen sonder lieber auf niedrigere Latenzen achten...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört niedrigere Timings sind ganz Wichtig für eine gute F@H-Punkteausbeute. Also sollte ich keine hohen Frequenzen kaufen sonder lieber auf niedrigere Latenzen achten...


Irgendwo hier im Serverwahn steht was drüber, wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das Wolvie der getestet hat.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Reden tut er was von 60° und 68° > mir wär es zu hoch.
> 
> Ich hab da eh meine Zweifel ob man 2 150W-Xeons auf dem Board anständig mit Luft kühlen kann und das auch noch bei normaler Lautstärke > deshalb kühl ich von Anfang an mit Wasser.


Müsste schon auch mit Corsair H80/H100 zu kühlen sein, aber wie Du schon sagst, nicht bei normaler Lautstärke.....da der H80/H100 bei der 2.Stufe (von 3)einfach schon sehr laut ist. Und die 1. Stufe dürfte zu wenig sein....
Die Corsair Wasserkühlung kühlt zwar besser als Lüftkühlung, aber sie ist lauter als eine echte Wasserkühlung, da das Wasservolumen und die Kühlfläche fehlt....
Ich habe meine PCs alle mit H80/H100 gekühlt, aber die stehen auch alle im Keller.....da ist jetzt ein schönes Summen zu hören......der Hausmeister hat sich aber noch nicht beschwert.....


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2012)

Die H100 Kühler sind ja nicht mal so schlecht. Gute Lüfter dran und dann passt's schon. Ich nutze im Moment die Corsair SP120 quiet edition für meinen H100. Funktioniert recht gut. Alternativ könnte man auch zu Noctua und Noiseblocker greifen. Dann wird es leise ungefähr so Leistungsstark wie auf der 2. Stufe - wenn nicht sogar etwas stärker...


----------



## Malkolm (6. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Irgendwo hier im Serverwahn steht was drüber, wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das Wolvie der getestet hat.


 
Ursprünglich war das meiner Einer 

Frequenzen haben deutlich mehr Einfluss als die Latenzen, beides wird aber getopt vom Interface.
Ums nochmal kurz zusammenzufassen:
1600er Quadchannel > 1866er Dualchannel
1866er CL 10 > 1600er CL 8
1866er CL 8 > 1866er CL 10

PS: Der SPeichercontroller lässt sich unabhängig vom Rest der CPU übertakten, daher ist es vom Board abhängig, ob man nur 1600 MHz einstellen kann, oder auch die höheren Schritte. Steht beim Board aber dabei (meist mit dem Hinweis, dass alles über 1600 OC ist).


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2012)

Ich dachte da muss der Speicher Controller auf der CPU mitspielen. Ich nahm an dass Xeon und Opteron CPUs nicht über 1600 MHz zulassen...


----------



## PAUI (6. September 2012)

zulassen ja, aber die CPU Limitiert da in dem Fall weil die Bandbreite von der CPU nur 1600 ist, ansonsten kann man den Speicher sonst wie hoch übertakten, wenn möglich, aber es bringt halt nicht viel.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört niedrigere Timings sind ganz Wichtig für eine gute F@H-Punkteausbeute. Also sollte ich keine hohen Frequenzen kaufen sonder lieber auf niedrigere Latenzen achten...


Das kann ich von meinen Rams berichten:


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, das kann ich jetzt bestätigen. Ich hab  doch jetzt meine beiden 3930K auf 4200MHZ laufen, aber die Rams sind  nicht gleich....
> der eine hat* 1333MHZ ram mit CL9 *und der andere* 1600MHZ CL8.
> Unterschied bei einer 8101: ca. 50 Sekunden.*
> Das ist natürlich auch ein Gegensatz, mehr MHZ und weniger CL....


----------



## Thosch (6. September 2012)

Also irwie ist das mit den Punkten schon eine verflixte Sache. FAHControl "schreibt" im Log bei der letzten 8101er was von 225097 Punkten, die FaHStats-Page was von 225098. Ist das hier ne Lotterie oder ne Würfelbude ? Auf was soll man sich den verlassen können ? Hatte ja vor einigen WUs den Fall das erheblich weniger Punkte (~ 21k) in den Stats erschienen als das Log ausgegeben hatte ...    ...


----------



## mattinator (6. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> FAHControl "schreibt" im Log bei der letzten 8101er was von *225097 *Punkten, die FaHStats-Page was von *225098*.


 Na den Unterschied kannst Du doch wohl "verschmerzen". Ich habe extra noch mal über die Zwischenablage mit dem Windows-Taschenrechner geprüft, ob das wirklich nur *ein Punkt* ist.


----------



## Amigafan (7. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also irwie ist das mit den Punkten schon eine verflixte Sache. FAHControl "schreibt" im Log bei der letzten 8101er was von 225097 Punkten, die FaHStats-Page was von 225098. Ist das hier ne Lotterie oder ne Würfelbude ? Auf was soll man sich den verlassen können ? Hatte ja vor einigen WUs den Fall das erheblich weniger Punkte (~ 21k) in den Stats erschienen als das Log ausgegeben hatte ...    ...


 

Selbst die Differenz von mehreren Punkten ist "normal". 
Also bitte kein "Weiterjammern auf *extrem *hohem Niveau"


----------



## Thosch (7. September 2012)

Aber mich stört das _*EXTREM*_ das hier jeder und alles anzeigen kann was er will !!  Wird dann der Durchschnitt genommen oder das von dem der am "höchsten sitzt" ??  
Auf den 1 Punkt kann ich sicher Kacken, aber wenns wie bei der anderen WU um die 21k sind wirds _*extrem*_ nervig !!  
Is irwo schon


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also irwie ist das mit den Punkten schon eine verflixte Sache. FAHControl "schreibt" im Log bei der letzten 8101er was von 225097 Punkten, die FaHStats-Page was von 225098. Ist das hier ne Lotterie oder ne Würfelbude ? Auf was soll man sich den verlassen können ? Hatte ja vor einigen WUs den Fall das erheblich weniger Punkte (~ 21k) in den Stats erschienen als das Log ausgegeben hatte ...    ...


V7 ist noch nicht ausgereift....lass Dich von dem nicht ärgern....ich benutze V7 nicht mehr, aber als ich es noch tat, nahm ich immer  HFM-Monitor zum Anzeigen der wahrscheinlich bekommenden Punkte.....und von denen geht ja dann auch noch ein wenig weg wegen der Uploadzeit......*wichtig ist, dass man Bonuspunkte bekommt*, denn es gab schon Zeiten, da bekam ich ab und zu keine.......ohne Grund!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *wichtig ist, dass man Bonuspunkte bekommt*....



Genau - so, dass wir zumindest auf unserer Seite nichts "verschenken"



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> .... denn es gab schon Zeiten, da bekam ich ab und zu keine.......ohne Grund!!!



Oder - worst case - gar keine Punkte; gottseidank (sehr) selten


----------



## PAUI (7. September 2012)

Bumblebee;4537870Oder - worst case - [U schrieb:
			
		

> gar keine Punkte[/U]; gottseidank (sehr) selten


 
na sag das mal nicht so laut, gestern konnte mein client einen Workserver nicht erreichen, mehrmals und dann blieben die Punkte aus.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee, wie ich das mit der Zwangtrennung vom Internetanbieter lösen kann....ich muss leider jeden Tag schauen, ob eine Server-WU in dieser Zeit fertig wird.....wenn ja, dann muss ich in meine Fritzbox gehen und die Trennungszeit ändern......ist zwar mit HFM.NET leicht zu kontrollieren, aber trotzdem.....
Bei den den normalen SMPs ist es ja nicht so schlimm, wenn mal eine verloren geht......aber bei den BIGs wäre es schade.....


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee, wie ich das mit der Zwangtrennung vom Internetanbieter lösen kann....



Dass es das noch gibt - sorry - nicht bös gemeint
@Topic sorry2 - leider keine Ahnung, hatte (gottseidank) noch nie so einen Anbieter


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dass es das noch gibt - sorry - nicht bös gemeint
> @Topic sorry2 - leider keine Ahnung, hatte (gottseidank) noch nie so einen Anbieter


Naja, ansonsten bin ich mit meinem Anbieter zufrieden.....da ich doch auf einem Landgebiet wohne, schätze ich meine 16000er DSL Leitung. Mein Elternhaus ist ca. 5 km weg und da gibt es gerade mal so 2000er DSL. Ich muss an der Quelle sitzen.....und die schöpfe ich mit meinen Servern voll aus......


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2012)

Das ist wirklich brutal dass du 16000er mit Servern voll belasten kannst. Ich denke dann musst du halt für einen oder zwei Tage deine Server abschalten. Davon geht die Welt bestimmt nicht unter


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich brutal dass du 16000er mit Servern voll belasten kannst. Ich denke dann musst du halt für einen oder zwei Tage deine Server abschalten. Davon geht die Welt bestimmt nicht unter


Naja, nicht immer natürlich.....also nicht voll. Aber die Uploadgeschwindigkeit wir gut ausgenutzt....


----------



## Thosch (7. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee, wie ich das mit der Zwangtrennung vom Internetanbieter lösen kann  ...


 VPN-Standleitung ... ??   

_"... Weiß jetzt nich ob ihr das wußtet ... aber ..."_ ich glaub wir reden _*extrem*_ aneinander vorbei. Oder aber es gibt noch ne neue Wissenslücke bei mir ...  ...
Wenn die WU und dann der Upload fertig ist kommt doch vom WU-Server die Punkte zurück und die werden im Log angezeigt ... ODDA ??  Die Ges.-Pkt. würfelt sich doch FAHControl nicht zusammen die nach dem Upload angezeigt werden im Log ...  ODDA ??    Soll ich evtl noch´n PIC machen um verständlich machen zu können was ich meinte und welche ich Zahl ich meine wenn die WU fertig zurückgeladen wurde die dann im Log angezeigt wird ... ??  
Odda war das jetzt _*extrem*_ zuviel was ich versucht habe zu erklären wenn die fertige WU hochgeladen wurden und mir dann die Punkte angezeigt werden ??    

Gudd nuu ...  

@Abductee: Hörst du mich keuchen und spürst du meinen feuchten Atem im Nacken ...  ...    ...    ...    ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ..........
> Wenn die WU und dann der Upload fertig ist kommt doch vom WU-Server die Punkte zurück und die werden im Log angezeigt ... ODDA ??  Die Ges.-Pkt. würfelt sich doch FAHControl nicht zusammen die nach dem Upload angezeigt werden im Log ...  ODDA ??...........


Ja, das stimmt. Da wird die Punktezahl angezeigt. Aber nur beim V7er. Beim V6er kommt da gar nichts......und das ist auch besser so.....denn die stimmt ja nicht, wie Du festgestellt hast.
Es wird ja stündlich ein Punkteupdate bei Stanford gemacht und das stimmt dann.....


----------



## Abductee (7. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> @Abductee: Hörst du mich keuchen und spürst du meinen feuchten Atem im Nacken ...  ...    ...    ...    ...



Jop, darf ich dir ein Pfefferminz anbieten?


----------



## davidof2001 (7. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee, wie ich das mit der Zwangtrennung vom Internetanbieter lösen kann....ich muss leider jeden Tag schauen, ob eine Server-WU in dieser Zeit fertig wird.....wenn ja, dann muss ich in meine Fritzbox gehen und die Trennungszeit ändern......ist zwar mit HFM.NET leicht zu kontrollieren, aber trotzdem.....
> Bei den den normalen SMPs ist es ja nicht so schlimm, wenn mal eine verloren geht......aber bei den BIGs wäre es schade.....



Bist du die sicher, dass der Provider trotz eines großem Upload der gerade läuft, die Verbindung kappt?
Mein Provider kennt sowas gar nicht. Ich habe seit 2 Wochen die gleiche WAN IP.


----------



## Thosch (7. September 2012)

... ich fahr mit dem V7 ... also kommen die Points nun vom Ergebnisserver odda nich ... ?     ... wenn die nicht vom Server kommen ist´s mir klar um die Diff., wenn doch verstehe ichs immer noch nicht ...  ... oder ich habe nen _*extremen*_   Denkfehler ...
Die fertige WU wird hochgeladen, angenommen und für gut befunden. Der Ergebnisserver gibt ne Punktezahl aus und die wird mir im Log dann angezeigt. Bin ich soweit richtig ??   Dann wäre die Differenz von den 21k mir schleierhaft ... 



Abductee schrieb:


> Jop, darf ich dir ein Pfefferminz anbieten?



... wird sehr gern genommen ... aber nur zuckerfrei bitte ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Bist du die sicher, dass der Provider trotz eines großem Upload der gerade läuft, die Verbindung kappt?
> Mein Provider kennt sowas gar nicht. Ich habe seit 2 Wochen die gleiche WAN IP.


Meine Fritzbox kappt die Verbindung kontrolliert, damit der Provider sie nicht irgendwann kappt......ich trau mich auch nicht, es in der Box auszuschalten....


----------



## mattinator (7. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee, wie ich das mit der Zwangtrennung vom Internetanbieter lösen kann


 
Hast Du eine Zwangstrennung zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt oder nach einer bestimmten Online-Zeit ? Wenn Du 'n Fritz-Box hast, kannst Du sicher über das Konsolen-Interface was richten. Z.B. mit PuTTY oder anderen steuerbaren Terminal-Programmen.



Thosch schrieb:


> ... ich fahr mit dem V7 ... also kommen die Points  nun vom Ergebnisserver odda nich ... ?



Also dat glaub ich nich. Der v7-Client rechnet das selbst aus (und verrechnet sich ab und zu, z.T. gewaltig).

EDIT: Im v7-Protokoll steht z.B.:

18:38:18:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 1885.00 points

Und meines Wissens heißt estimate auf deutsch "geschätzt".



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Meine Fritzbox kappt die Verbindung  kontrolliert, damit der Provider sie nicht irgendwann kappt......ich  trau mich auch nicht, es in der Box auszuschalten....


 
Steht das irgendwo, dass Dein Provider kappt ? Glaub ich nicht, maximal bei erforderlichen Wartungsarbeiten, aber dafür haben die genug Fallback-Hardware.


----------



## Thosch (7. September 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also dat glaub ich nich. Der v7-Client rechnet das selbst aus (und verrechnet sich ab und zu, z.T. gewaltig).
> 
> ...


Na siehste, danke für den Hinweis. War also doch nen _*extremer*_ Denk-/Lesefehler. 
Das liebe ich so _*extrem*_ an dem Team hier, niemand läßt einen dumm sterben wenn man penetrant genug nachfragt.


----------



## Timsu (7. September 2012)

Die Zwangstrennung vom Provider alle 24h kann man leider nicht umgehen.
Man könnte allerdings eine Notverbindung über UMTS machen, welche automatisch wenn die Verbindung getrennt wird den Datenverkehr übernimmt, bis sich das DSL Modem wieder verbunden hat.


Allerdings ist das etwas kompliziert einzurichten.


----------



## T0M@0 (7. September 2012)

Was ist denn an der Trennung so schlimm? Dann lädt er die WU halt noch mal hoch...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2012)

Ob dieses Trackingsnummer-Zeug so eine gute Sache wage ich ein Stück weit zu bezweifeln , denn zum Teil wäre es besser wenn man nicht wüsste wo seinen Paket überall war > vorallem wenn man sie sich den Weg anschaut, den meine beiden 2687W bei Fedex zurücklegen :
Paketaufgabe in ZHENGZHOU China > ~700km Richtung Norden nach BEIJING China > ~1'900km Richtung Osten nach INCHEON Südkorea > ~2'000km Richtung Südwesten nach GUANGZHOU China (~1'500km südlich von ZHENGZHOU wo das Paket aufgegeben wurde ) > ~6'000km Richtung Westen nach Köln > ~500km Richtung Westen nach Paris (wo sie sich momentan befinden) > ~700km Richtung Osten zu mir, sofern sie den direkten Weg nehmen = ~12'000km für zwei Orten die ~6'000km auseinander liegen!


----------



## mattinator (7. September 2012)

Tja, wir reden von Effizienz beim Falten und die Welt ist generell sehr weit davon entfernt.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ob dieses Trackingsnummer-Zeug so eine gute Sache wage ich ein Stück weit zu bezweifeln  ...


 
Oder anders Beispiel

Teil wird in Deuschland versandt und ist nach 3 Stunden an der Grenze (Basel)
Dort braucht dann der Zoll 6 (in Worten *sechs*) Tage um es zu bearbeiten


----------



## mattinator (8. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dort braucht dann der Zoll 6 (in Worten *sechs*) Tage um es zu bearbeiten


 
Der deutsche oder der schweizer Zoll ?


----------



## Speeedy (8. September 2012)

Nach dem ich gerade mit bekommen habe das ich big falten mit 2700k wohl doch vergessen kann, würde ich am liebsten jetzt hier bei den großen mitspielen aber das wäre finanziell wohl wahrscheinlich zu fett. 
Was wäre so Anschaffungspreis/PPD mässig empfehlenswert und noch bezahlbar, wenn ich von Mobo, CPU und RAM ausgehe?


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. September 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Nach dem ich gerade mit bekommen habe das ich big falten mit 2700k wohl doch vergessen kann, würde ich am liebsten jetzt hier bei den großen mitspielen aber das wäre finanziell wohl wahrscheinlich zu fett.
> Was wäre so Anschaffungspreis/PPD mässig empfehlenswert und noch bezahlbar, wenn ich von Mobo, CPU und RAM ausgehe?


Ich habe zwei 3930K am laufen....wenn man die auf 4200MHZ taktet, dann kann man locker die neuen BIGs mir Corehack abarbeiten......und das wäre noch die günstigste Anschaffung.....jeder Server kostet mehr.....*ausser:*
Du nimmst den Server von Abductee, der möchte seinen verkaufen zu einem Preis, der nicht weit weg ist vom 3930K-Gesamtsystem.


Abductee schrieb:


> Ich brauch was stärkeres
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...ghz-amd-opteron-16gb-ecc-ram.html#post4467667


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der deutsche oder der schweizer Zoll ?



Der schweizer Zoll


----------



## Speeedy (8. September 2012)

Denke der Server von Abductee ist von der Konfiguration schon ziemlich gut was Preis/PPD angeht und damit auch der verlockenste Server ohne Corehack für mich.

ABER ich weiß nicht ob ich wirklich so viel Geld ausgeben möchte. Denn eigentlich war vor nicht alzu langer Zeit mein Gedanke noch:
"Ich sollte mir mal ein NAS für zentrale Daten und Bachups zulegen"                       ein Paar Wochen später dann schon
"Selber nen kleinen Server basteln macht aber mehr Spaß..."                                und kurz darauf 
"Dann kann der ja auch falten und am besten BIG. Dann bau ich einen OC I7-2600K mit corehack, der ist noch bezahlbar und der erste Schritt in die BIG Welt."

Aber letzteres geht ja wohl auch nicht mehr so richtig oder zumindest wahrscheinlich bald nicht mehr. 
Jedenfalls ist es mal wieder EXTREME wie schnell man von NAS Kauf zu 1000€+ Server kommt... 

Hat Abductee schon was zu Preisvorstellungen geäussert?



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich brauch was stärkeres
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...ghz-amd-opteron-16gb-ecc-ram.html#post4467667



Der Link funtioniert bei mir nicht!??


----------



## Abductee (8. September 2012)

Ich schick dir eine PN.


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2012)

Ich wünschte wirklich ich könnte mir diesen Server im Moment leisten, besonders weil du so relativ Nah bei mir wohnst. Schließlich sitze ich fast im südöstlichsten Teil des deutschen Sprachraums, und selten kann ich Hardware persönlich abholen oder abgeben. Ich hoffe du hast Glück und findest einen Käufer um einen guten Preis. Es ist ein toller Server und ich würde mich riesig freuen, den neben mir stehen zu haben. Das Falten mit dem Spiele-PC wird einfach viel zu schnell zu einem Problem, und zwei bis drei Tage ohne Computer ist schon hier und da zu viel. 

Ich weiß jetzt wie ich die großen P8101 WUs bekomme, aber ob ich sehr bald wieder eine falte, ist fraglich. Bei der Größe und dem kurzen Zeitraum, ist es einfach so schwer diese WUs zu falten, besonders wenn ich eine wärmere Woche erwarte


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. September 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> .................
> Der Link funtioniert bei mir nicht!??


Du hast noch zu wenige Beiträge, um im Marktplatz was machen zu können, sorry war mein Fehler.....setzt Dich einfach mit Abductee per PN in Kontakt......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. September 2012)

Langsam kommen die Teile für meinen Faltserver zu mir: Gehäuse, Mainboard, RAM-Riegel und die beiden EPS-Kabel liegen beim Hardware-Dealer zur Abholung bereit (hole ich am Montag) und die beiden 2687W sind nach ihrer Weltreise in Basel angekommen (sollten am Dienstag geliefert werden).


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2012)

Ich bin wirklich sehr sehr gespannt was die Faltfarm an PPD schafft. Zwar denke ich mir, dass da 250 - 300k PPD drin sein könnten, aber ich lasse mich definitiv überraschen. Und dann bastle ich mir vielleicht etwas ähnliches zusammen


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Langsam kommen die Teile für meinen Faltserver zu mir: Gehäuse, Mainboard, RAM-Riegel und die beiden EPS-Kabel liegen beim Hardware-Dealer zur Abholung bereit (hole ich am Montag) und die beiden 2687W sind nach ihrer Weltreise in Basel angekommen (sollten am Dienstag geliefert werden).


Das ist ja wie in einem Science Fiction Film: Die Teile sammeln sich von der ganzen Erde an einem bestimmten Ort wie von einem Magneten angezogen. Und dort werden sie dann zu einem Monster......Faltmonster!
Freut mich, das die CPUs auch schon in der Schweiz gelandet sind!


----------



## Thosch (9. September 2012)

Na wenigstens gehts vorwärts mit dem BIG-Server ... 

Hab gerade gesehen das mein OptSer eine 6901 bekommen hat ...    ... hatte ich lange nicht mehr ...    ... und die PPDs sind auch nicht der Reißer ... 
Sind die 810Xer schon wieder alle ?? Oder gibts Server-Probs bei denen ??


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (9. September 2012)

Hat sich schon mal jemand mit Socket 1356 Systemen beschäftigt? Die CPUs sind anscheinend abgespeckte 2011er CPUs und dementsprechend auch günstiger. Basieren auf SB-EP mit bis zu 8 Kernen +HT und Turbo, aber nur einem Tripple Chanel MC und ein paar MB weniger L2 Cache. Davon abgesehen haben die ein paar PCIe lanes weniger und nur einen QPI link, also maximal 2 CPUs pro Board.


----------



## mihapiha (9. September 2012)

Interessanter Gedanke. Das Problem ist, dass ein 1356 System auch nicht soviel billiger ist, und dass die CPUs recht niedrig getaktet sind. Ich bezweifle wirklich dass es eine interessante Alternative darstellt. Aber ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich diese Kombination für mich selbst bis zu deinem Post auch nicht in Erwägung gezogen habe, also wird von meiner Seite weiter recherchiert, ob dass wirklich ein System für mich sein könnte.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. September 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hat sich schon mal jemand mit Socket 1356 Systemen beschäftigt? Die CPUs sind anscheinend abgespeckte 2011er CPUs und dementsprechend auch günstiger. Basieren auf SB-EP mit bis zu 8 Kernen +HT und Turbo, aber nur einem Tripple Chanel MC und ein paar MB weniger L2 Cache. Davon abgesehen haben die ein paar PCIe lanes weniger und nur einen QPI link, also maximal 2 CPUs pro Board.


Ich hab schon mal darüber nachgedacht, aber das Wort "abgespeckt" hat mir dann gar nicht gefallen.....


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mal darüber nachgedacht, aber das Wort "abgespeckt" hat mir dann gar nicht gefallen.....



Genau - bei uns muss ja Speck dran sein - sonst ist es nicht *extrem*  genug


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2012)

So, nach der Übermittlung der *BIG*_WU kann ich nun das Update den SR2-Server hier posten...

Am Samstag und Sonntag war "Bastelstunde
Also, die beiden X5675 ES laufen auf dem SR2 - mit neuestem BIOS
Witzigerweise werden sie als X5667 (4 Kerne / 8 Threads) angezeigt; allerdings mit voller Kern-/Thread-Zahl (6/12)

Gestartet unter UBUNTU 10.10 und V6 mit den flags -smp 24 -local -bigadv

Siehe da - erste WU die er sich geholt hat war eine 8102 
Die hat er nun offensichtlich erfolgreich durchgekaut; wurde übermittelt - was er nun kaut weiss ich nicht da der Server in Castle Bumblestein steht

Aber alles in allem ein *BIG*-WIN 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die beiden 5675er dem Meier "aus dem Kreuz leiern" und natürlich zuerst die 5540er verkaufen - dann steppt der Bär (wieder)


----------



## Abductee (10. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> dann steppt der Bär (wieder)


http://de.one.mmxe.net/jun12/baer_tanzt_ymca.jpg

Auf welchem Takt läuft der jetzt?
Stromverbrauch schon gemessen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch die beiden 5675er dem Meier "aus dem Kreuz leiern"


Auweija, da kommt was auf mich zu. 

Schön das der Server wieder läuft.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ..................
> Also, die beiden X5675 ES laufen auf dem SR2 - mit neuestem BIOS
> Witzigerweise werden sie als X5667 (4 Kerne / 8 Threads) angezeigt; allerdings mit voller Kern-/Thread-Zahl (6/12)
> 
> ...


Das ist ja eine tolle Lösung! *A.Meier-PS3* bringt so seine CPUs weiter und Dir ist zugleich geholfen! Jetzt kannst wieder BIGs mit dem Server falten und dann auch noch gleich die 8102er!


Abductee schrieb:


> ...........
> Auf welchem Takt läuft der jetzt?
> Stromverbrauch schon gemessen?


 Würde mich auch interessieren.......
...und kannst die dann auch noch übertakten?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Auf welchem Takt läuft der jetzt?
> Stromverbrauch schon gemessen?


und


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren.......
> ...und kannst die dann auch noch übertakten?



Laaaangsaaaam Jungs - Bumbele ist doch kein D-Zug 

- Stromverbrauch wird nächstes WE gemessen // Takt 3070 MHz
- Übertaktung werde ich versuchen wenn/falls/sobald die Prozessoren mir gehören


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2012)

Heute hab ich was zu schrauben > bis auf die beiden Xeons hab ich alles. 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Laaaangsaaaam Jungs - Bumbele ist doch kein D-Zug


Hast du was anderes erwartet?


----------



## Thosch (10. September 2012)

... nu mach ma Bumble ... wir essen _*extrem*_ zeitig ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Heute hab ich was zu schrauben > bis auf die beiden Xeons hab ich alles.


Na dann gutes Gelingen und dass die Xeons bald kommen mögen!

*Edit:* Hab jetzt mit meinem Xeon auch mal wieder eine 6901er bekommen, eine "alte" BIG-WU. Da schafft der bereits 190K PPD......wie wären dann wohl die 6903/6904er gewesen......die alten BIGs waren schon um sehr viel besser als die neuen 810X......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2012)

Leider ist mir gestern Abend was dazwischen gekommen und konnte nur noch die Teile begutachten: leider bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob der Server heute Abend wirklich auch schon läuft, weil es doch noch paar Knackpunkte gibt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Leider ist mir gestern Abend was dazwischen gekommen und konnte nur noch die Teile begutachten: leider bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob der Server heute Abend wirklich auch schon läuft, weil es doch noch paar Knackpunkte gibt.


Was für Knackpunkte?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Knackpunkte?


1. Meinem Hardware-Dealer und mir ist es gestern entgangen das die beiden EPS-Adapterkabel fehlen > Kleinigkeit, Kabel hat er am Lager.

2. Die beiden Xeon's selber > sollten heute kommen.

3. Wenn ich beide Xeon's habe, kann ich mich der größten Knacknuss widmen > die Befestigung der beider CPU-Kühler.
Die beiligenden Schrauben sind dazu gedacht durch das Board zuschrauben, nur das geht bei diesen CPU-Halter nicht: unter den Kühlerbefestigungsgewinden ist direkt das Board > zu lange Schrauben stehen am Board an. Entweder kürzere Schrauben oder bestehende abschneiden.

4. Wen das System läuft überspiel ich die Koppie des alten Linux: hoffentlich läufts, da schließlich der Server nicht nur zum falten gebraucht wird > wäre echt lässtig alles nochmal einzurichten.


----------



## mihapiha (11. September 2012)

Es wäre toll wenn du ein paar Bilder machen würdest. Mich würde dass sehr interessieren!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre toll wenn du ein paar Bilder machen würdest. Mich würde dass sehr interessieren!


Hatte ich eh vor, aber erst wenn das System komplett ist > Bilder vom Zusammenbau sind bei dem Gehäuse meiner Meinung nach überflüßig.


----------



## mihapiha (11. September 2012)

Würde ich nicht sagen. Es kann sehr hilfreich sein, das Mainboard mal ohne CPU-Kühler im Gehäuse zu sehen. Sonst kann man sich schwer vorstellen wie es bei einem selber ausschaut, und was man eventuell noch bedenken müsste hinsichtlich Verkabelung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Meinem Hardware-Dealer und mir ist es gestern entgangen das die beiden EPS-Adapterkabel fehlen > Kleinigkeit, Kabel hat er am Lager.
> 
> 2. Die beiden Xeon's selber > sollten heute kommen.
> 
> ...


1.+2. Punkt habgehakt 


@mihapiha: Ich meinte bei dem Gehäuse sei die Verkabelung eh hinter dem Mainboard-Träger, sprich nicht sichtbar > weiss es heute Abend dann genauer.


----------



## mihapiha (11. September 2012)

Das schon... Ich zeige dir mit diesem Bild was ich meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst wenn man sich das hier ansieht, merkt man erst wo die Kabel verlegt werden müssen, ob man mit Problemen rechnen muss, etc.
Vieles sehe ich persönlich erst her. Beispielsweise, dass eine saubere Verkabelung mit dem 24-Pin problematisch sein könnte, dass oberhalb der CPU noch genug oder wenig Platz ist, usw.

In deinem Fall würde mich interessieren wie knapp alles in einem eATX Gehäuse ist. Ich kann mich an meine Faltfarm erinnern, und ob wohl sie groß war/ist, ist es im Inneren doch viel knapper als man meint. Das Thermaltake Level 10 GT das ich nutze, ist ein eATX fähiges Gehäuse. Eventuell würde also ein ähnliches System bald da drin sitzen... Ich bin also über jedes Foto dankbar!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2012)

Mit einem Bild ohne CPU-Kühler wird wahrscheinlich schwierig da ich die beiden Kühler im Vorraus montieren werde, allerdings da es sich um Wakü-Kühler handelt und entsprechend klein sind sollte das der Übersichtlichkeit keinen Abruch tun.
Ich könnte auch einfach das Mainboard "lose" in das Gehäuse legen wen es dir hilft.

Achja, im Vergleich zu deinem GamePC ist das Mainboard um 90° gedreht > sämtliche Anschlüsse gehen nach oben raus.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Achja, im Vergleich zu deinem GamePC ist das Mainboard um 90° gedreht > sämtliche Anschlüsse gehen nach oben raus.



Raven-typisch halt


----------



## mihapiha (11. September 2012)

Das macht nichts. Ich bin dir auf jeden Fall dankbar für jedes Bild, dass du postest. Ich werde es mir ganz in Ruhe ansehen und mir so ein gutes Bild machen. Anhand der Schrauben mit denen das MB in das Gehäuse befestigt wird, kann man sehr leicht schätzen wo was bei einem selbst liegen wird...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2012)

Hab es lose im Gehäuse mehrfach fotografiert.

Bin gerade dabei die Gewindemuttern zum festschrauben des Boards zu setzten: es gibt für zwei Befestigungspunkte keine Montagemöglichkeit > ausgerechnet ist eine davon die zwischen den beiden CPU-Sockeln zwischen den RAM-Bänken am Rand.


----------



## Abductee (11. September 2012)

Ich musste bei meinem Define XL auch zwei Abtandshalter dazusetzen.
Der Lochabstand der Boards scheint nicht so geläufig zu sein.

Bei mir warens die hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2012)

Naja, irgendwie geht es schon.

Bin mich ja basteln gewohnt > wie bei den CPU-Kühlern. 

Edit: Was meint ihr, ist es schlimm wenn der Kupferboden der CPU-Kühler einen Rand von ~0,5mm rundherum der CPU nicht abdecken kann?


----------



## Schmidde (11. September 2012)

Naja, die eigentliche CPU ist ja sowieso immer etwas kleiner als der Heatspreader, von daher halte ich es für weniger kritisch


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie geht es schon.
> 
> Bin mich ja basteln gewohnt > wie bei den CPU-Kühlern.
> 
> Edit: Was meint ihr, ist es schlimm wenn der Kupferboden der CPU-Kühler einen Rand von ~0,5mm rundherum der CPU nicht abdecken kann?


Bei den Corsair H80/H100 Kühlern ist die fertig aufgetragende Wärmeleitpaste auch zu wenig großflächig aufgetragen für die 2011-Sockel. Ich hab sie dann abgekratzt und auf der ganzen CPU aufgetragen.....der Kühlerboden wäre nämlich groß genug....
Aber in Deinem Falle würde ich es mit gutem Gewissen lassen, da Du ja nicht vorhast, die CPUs zu übertakten und dadurch bist auch auf ein paar Grad hin oder her nicht angewiesen....


----------



## Timsu (11. September 2012)

Beim AMD Boxed wird z.b. auch nicht der gesamte Heatspreader bedeckt, da ist weit mehr als 0,5mm Abstand.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2012)

Gestern Nacht bzw. heute Morgen um 1 hab ich aufgehört am Server zu schrauben, man muß ja schliesslich auch heute wieder zur Arbeit.
Es fehlen noch drei Schraubverbindungen ausserhalb des Servers, dann kann die Wakü gefüllt werden.
Der Server sollte also heute Abend laufen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. ...
> 
> 2. ...
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ..........
> Der Server sollte also heute Abend laufen.


Müsste schon funktionieren, habe bei mir für 3 Rechner ein und dasselbe Linux verwendet(Image mit Trueimage) und funktioniert ohne Probleme....
Bitte sag uns gleich Bescheid, wenns läuft.....


----------



## mihapiha (12. September 2012)

Da der Spiele-PC eh nur faltet, hoffe ich, dass ich ihn baldmöglichst fair verkaufen kann, und mir eine richtige Faltfarm zusammenstellen kann... Hoffentlich eine entsprechende mit einigens an Kernen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2012)

Kleine Frage: Hat jemand ein Raven-Gehäuse bei sich zu Hause?

Hab da ein komisches Problem: Ich weiss nicht wieso, aber am Winkelstromstecker (230V) den man ins NT steckt kommt kein Strom an > hat es irgendwo noch einen Ein-/Aus-Schalter? 
Wenn ich den Stecker direkt ins NT ohne diesen Winkelstecker stecke geht es. Hab auch ein anderes Gerät mal eingesteckt, das gleiche.


----------



## mihapiha (12. September 2012)

Da muss was mit dem Kabel nicht stimmen. Das ist aber wirklich blöd.  Ich glaube da bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als direkt anzustecken. Ich bezweifle dass du deshalb das Gehäuse zum Händler zurückbringst...


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kleine Frage: Hat jemand ein Raven-Gehäuse bei sich zu Hause?
> 
> Hab da ein komisches Problem: Ich weiss nicht wieso, aber am Winkelstromstecker (230V) den man ins NT steckt kommt kein Strom an > hat es irgendwo noch einen Ein-/Aus-Schalter?
> Wenn ich den Stecker direkt ins NT ohne diesen Winkelstecker stecke geht es. Hab auch ein anderes Gerät mal eingesteckt, das gleiche.


Nein. hab keins......das liegt bestimmt am zu großen Winkel, da kommt der Strom nicht drum rum...


----------



## Abductee (12. September 2012)

In dem Test waren sie von dem Winkelstecker auch nicht begeistert:
SilverStone Raven 3 - Der Überflieger? - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Hast das Kabel schon durchgemessen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hast das Kabel schon durchgemessen?


Phase wird nicht durchgereicht > Erde und Nullleiter sind io.

Versuch mich gerade darin die Sicherung des Linux wieder einzuspielen.


----------



## Abductee (12. September 2012)

Zur Not würd ich das Kabel ein paar cm hinter dem Winkelstecker abschneiden und ein neues Kabel dranlöten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2012)

Werd wohl eher ein neues Kabel einziehn, so wie ich die Sache einschätze müsste ich dafür nur die Front entfernen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2012)

Damit ihr nicht vergitzlet : Der Server läuft, habe aber noch ein Problem mit dem Aufspielen der Sicherungskoppie des bestehenden Linux. 
Wir sind an der Lösung des Problems drann und hoffen das der Server heute Abend endlich faltet.


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Wir* sind an der Lösung des Problems drann und hoffen das der Server heute Abend endlich faltet.


Hilft die Familie mit?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> Hilft die Familie mit?


Nö, da hat keiner ne Ahnung von Linux.
mattinator ist mir behilflich.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ........und hoffen das der Server heute Abend endlich faltet.


Die 810X WUs haben sich bereits in Reihe aufgestellt, um von Deinem Monster gefaltet zu werden.....
Heut hab ich zum ersten Mal mit meinem 3930K eine 8102er bekommen, der macht damit 133K PPD.......


----------



## mihapiha (13. September 2012)

Unglaublich! 133 PPD. Wie hoch ist der 3930k getaktet? Das wäre toll wenn meine CPU das auch schaffen würde. Ich habe bemerkt, dass es einen Unterschied macht, welche Einstellungen ich benutze. Wenn ich 24 CPUs im V7 Clienten angebe, braucht meine CPU 33 - 34 Minuten TPF, wenn aber 12, dann sind es nur 29 Minuten 30. Ich muss also die Einstellungen jedes Mal wechseln wenn eine neue WU ankommt. Ich frage mich, ob du das auch so machst oder ob  du eine andere Lösung gefunden hast.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Unglaublich! 133 PPD. Wie hoch ist der 3930k getaktet? Das wäre toll wenn meine CPU das auch schaffen würde. Ich habe bemerkt, dass es einen Unterschied macht, welche Einstellungen ich benutze. Wenn ich 24 CPUs im V7 Clienten angebe, braucht meine CPU 33 - 34 Minuten TPF, wenn aber 12, dann sind es nur 29 Minuten 30. Ich muss also die Einstellungen jedes Mal wechseln wenn eine neue WU ankommt. Ich frage mich, ob du das auch so machst oder ob  du eine andere Lösung gefunden hast.


Der läuft mit 4,2 GHZ und V6. Aber die 8102er bringen halt viel mehr Punkte.....nur die kommen so selten......in meiner Signatur kannst es anschauen: *Folding Client Summary
*Ich benutze TheKraken, der gleicht das aus, da muss ich nichts umstellen. Ich *simuliere 16 Kerne* und falte mit "*-smp 1*2"


----------



## mihapiha (13. September 2012)

Schade, dass ich es beweist bereits im Ausland bin. Sonst hätte ich diese Einstellungen noch vornehmen können, bevor ich mich auf den Weg gemacht hatte. Jetzt ist es leider schon zu spät, aber meine CPU faltet schon an einer neun 8101er WU und leider werde ich nicht vorher nach hause kommen, um die Einstellungen noch vorzunehmen. Das heißt, dass ich damit rechnen muss, dass ich die eine WU noch fertig falte und und dann die kleinen WUs folgen. Ist jetzt aber nicht so schlimm sein, da ich noch im Arm mit ungefähr 300.000-400.000 Punkten rechnen kann, bevor ich nachhause komme. Die 8101er WU wird höchstwahrscheinlich am Samstag Nachmittag abgeschlossen sein, und dann folgen halt die kleinen WUs. Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich erst am Montagnachmittag oder Dienstagvormittag nach hause kommen um die Einstellungen zu ändern. Aber ich danke dir, dass du mich hingewiesen hast, was ich machen muss, damit alles so funktioniert wie es funktionieren soll. 

Mit etwas Glück kann ich auch meinen Spieler Rechner baldmöglichst verkaufen und mir einen entsprechenden Server kaufen, der sich mehr für das Falten eignet. Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass dieser endlich in Betrieb gehen wird. Die 350.000-400.000 PPD werden nicht bei mir gut tun sondern auch im Team.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> mattinator ist mir behilflich.


Wir waren wie die Wilden dabei und haben es nun endlich mit der verflixten LiveCD geschafft das bestehende Linux wieder zum laufen zu kriegen. 
PPD-mässig kann ich noch keine Angaben machen, da der Server erst seit gut 20min bereit ist und die gefaltete WU ne bereits gefalltene WU war.

Ich kann aber mit ein paar kleinen Zahlen dienen:
Idle ~100W
Load ~345W
CPU-Temp (1090T und beide GTX460 sind am falten): 43-57°C gemäss Xensor.


Edit: P6941 (keine BigWU) nach 11% TPF 0:50min, 141kPPD


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2012)

Da geht was weiter. Und der Verbrauch ist ja auch super sparsam. Bin schon gespannt auf eine BIG-WU!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2012)

BigWU's kommen sobald ich die Geschichte mit dem Stromkabel erledigt habe, was heute nach der Arbeit auf dem Program steht.


----------



## mihapiha (14. September 2012)

Auf jeden Fall mal gut zu hören, dass beide CPUs richtig funktionieren. Wir lassen uns dann von richtigen WUs überraschen ob wirklich die 300k PPD drin sind. Ich habe ja mit 250 - 300k gerechnet...


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall mal gut zu hören, dass beide CPUs richtig funktionieren. Wir lassen uns dann von richtigen WUs überraschen ob wirklich die 300k PPD drin sind. Ich habe ja mit 250 - 300k gerechnet...


Da wird schon mehr drinnen sein.....da schaffe ich ja mit meinem Xeon5690 ja schon 170K-250K, je nach WU. Und wenn sein Monster eine 8102 zieht, dann schiesst er mit Sicherheit *über die 300K deutlich hinaus*......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2012)

Dieser 90°-Winkelstecker (230V) macht nur Probleme : War gerade beim Elektriker und es hat sich herausgestellt das der Kabelbruch im Winkelstecker selber ist. 
Jetzt bin auf der Suche nach einem solchen Winkelstecker und finde einfach keinen der kurz genug ist > der Stecker misst in der Gesamthöhe 30mm und alle die ich finde messen um die 45mm. 
Weiss von euch jemand vielleicht wo ich so was flaches bekomme? 



Noch was anderes: Soviel ich weiss zeigt htop unter Linux die Taktfrequenz der CPU's an > ist das der aktuelle Takt oder der Grundtakt?


----------



## acer86 (14. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser 90°-Winkelstecker (230V) macht nur Probleme : War gerade beim Elektriker und es hat sich herausgestellt das der Kabelbruch im Winkelstecker selber ist.
> Jetzt bin auf der Suche nach einem solchen Winkelstecker und finde einfach keinen der kurz genug ist > der Stecker misst in der Gesamthöhe 30mm und alle die ich finde messen um die 45mm.
> Weiss von euch jemand vielleicht wo ich so was flaches bekomme?
> 
> ...


 
Könnte der hier passen? sieht sehr kurz aus. 

http://www.amazon.de/Radiostore-876-Kaltgeräte-Winkelkupplung-Schwarz/dp/B000NIYLVI

Google-Ergebnis für http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Netzkabel-Winkel-Adapter-Kaltgeraete-LAPP-Olflex-Adapterkabel-Eckadapter-90-/00/%24(KGrHqYOKi4E42icUhsKBOP!7IbbNg~~0_35.JPG


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser 90°-Winkelstecker (230V) macht nur Probleme : War gerade beim Elektriker und es hat sich herausgestellt das der Kabelbruch im Winkelstecker selber ist.
> Jetzt bin auf der Suche nach einem solchen Winkelstecker und finde einfach keinen der kurz genug ist > der Stecker misst in der Gesamthöhe 30mm und alle die ich finde messen um die 45mm.
> Weiss von euch jemand vielleicht wo ich so was flaches bekomme?
> 
> ...



Wie schaut der denn aus, irgendwie finde ich überhaupt nichts im WEB wie das dann ausschaut, wenn das Netzteil drinnen ist....? Gehts nicht ohne Winkelstecker?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wie schaut der denn aus, irgendwie finde ich überhaupt nichts im WEB wie das dann ausschaut, wenn das Netzteil drinnen ist....? Gehts nicht ohne Winkelstecker?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Winkelstecker geht es nicht, da das NT quer im Gehäuse eingebaut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@acer86: Könnte knapp gehen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2012)

Danke für die Bilder!
Ich würde da nicht mehr lange rumtun. Wennst einfach ein kleines Loch an der Seite ausschneidest und das Kabel direkt ansteckst? Das Loch kannst ja dann noch etwas verschönern, z.B. mit Klebeband einen "Rahmen" rumkleben....darf dich halt nicht stören. dass dann seitlich das Stromkabel rauskommt.....


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2012)

Hast Du keine Gewährleistung oder Garantie auf das Teil ?



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> z.B. mit Klebeband einen "Rahmen"  rumkleben....darf dich halt nicht stören. dass dann seitlich das  Stromkabel rauskommt.....


 
Das wäre aber *EXTREM *unprofessionell.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2012)

Problem ist nur das es die Seite mit dem Fenster ist und natürlich auch der Zugang ins Innere des Gehäuse. 

@mattinator: Ich müsste den Server zerlegen um das Gehäuse einschicken zu können und das finde ich übertrieben.

Edit: Hab bei Conrad den Stecker von acer86 endeckt > werd dennen wohl morgen einen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## acer86 (14. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Problem ist nur das es die Seite mit dem Fenster ist und natürlich auch der Zugang ins Innere des Gehäuse.
> 
> @mattinator: Ich müsste den Server zerlegen um das Gehäuse einschicken zu können und das finde ich übertrieben.


 
Scheint ein Silverstone eigenbau zu sein, im Silverstone Sugo SG07 und 08 ist der selbe Stecker verbaut, hab jetzt schon überall gegoogelt ob es die als Ersatz gibt auch für die Sugo Gehäuse, aber leider nichts zu finden


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Problem ist nur das es die Seite mit dem Fenster ist und natürlich auch der Zugang ins Innere des Gehäuse.
> 
> @mattinator: Ich müsste den Server zerlegen um das Gehäuse einschicken zu können und das finde ich übertrieben.


Da musst halt das Kabel ziehen, wennst das Gehäuse öffnen möchtest. Oder sitzt der Stecker so blöd, das es am Übergang vom Fenster zum nicht-Fenster-Bereich ist?


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2012)

@A.Meier-PS3

Frag doch einfach bei Silverstone nach, in Kleinigkeiten sind die Hersteller in der Regel großzügig (SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2012)

Ich statte morgen Conrad ein Besuch ab und wenn der Stecker dort nicht passt, wende ich mich an SilverStone direkt. 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Noch was anderes: Soviel ich weiss zeigt htop unter Linux die Taktfrequenz der CPU's an > ist das der aktuelle Takt oder der Grundtakt?


Ich glaube, diese Frage wurde überlesen.


----------



## Thosch (14. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ...dann schiesst er mit Sicherheit *über die 300K deutlich hinaus*......


 ... nich nur *deutlich* sondern _*EXTREM*_ ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich statte morgen Conrad ein Besuch ab und wenn der Stecker dort nicht passt, wende ich mich an SilverStone direkt.
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, diese Frage wurde überlesen.



Hab sie nicht übersehen, ich kann sie leider nicht beantworten. 
Dann beginnst heute noch nicht mit BIG-WUs?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Dann beginnst heute noch nicht mit BIG-WUs?


Wollte eigentlich noch warten bis ich diese Steckergeschichte durch habe, damit ich die BigWU in einem Rutsch durchfalten kann > ich überlegs mir noch.


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2012)

Lies mal das hier: LINUX • Thema anzeigen - [Erledigt] CPU - Reale Frequenz auslesen. Werde ich dann mal testen.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2012)

Also ich benutze *cat /proc/cpuinfo* im Terminal und das gibt die realen Takte aus (UBUNTU 10.10)


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2012)

Hängt sicher vom Kernel, den Stromsparmechanismen der CPU und ggf. aktiven Diensten im Linux ab.


----------



## Octopoth (14. September 2012)

@Bumblebee: Das funktioniert mit den Sandy Bridge's aber nicht zu 100%. Bei mir zeigt er 2001MHz an. (2000MHz snid Standard und 2300 Turbo). Ich benutze das Tool i7z und das hat 100%ige Unterstützung für Sandy Bridge CPU's.


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2012)

@A.Maier-PS3
Das sieht interessant aus: i7z - A better i7 (and now i3, i5) reporting tool for Linux - Google Project Hosting.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (14. September 2012)

besonders htop kann überhaupt keine Frequenz anzeigen.

übrigens hatte ja Temp Probleme FX-8150 hatte ich 65C° und musste da undervolten + leichtes Overclocking auf 3,8GHz.

jetzt habe ich mich beim Support gemeldet und die haben gesagt bei sowas sofort melden nicht dass das RZ abfackelt 
also hab jetzt nen 5000rpm Lüfter aufem CPU drauf 4,0GHz bei eingestellten 1,275V. (ich weck die Toten auf. Modus an)

mal sehen ob das stabil ist.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich statte morgen Conrad ein Besuch ab und  wenn der Stecker dort nicht passt, wende ich mich an SilverStone direkt.
> 
> .......


*
 @A.Meier-PS3:* Hast das Problem mit dem Stecker klären können?


----------



## mihapiha (16. September 2012)

@ A.Meier-PS3: Ich habe deine erste P8101 WU gesehen. Kann es sein dass deine Faltfarm wirklich "nur" 200k PPD durchschnittlich schafft?
Sind es wirklich 19:00 Minuten TPF?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2012)

Ja, ich hatte die erste P8101, hab aber noch nichts erwändt weil ich noch ein paar Ungereimtheiten/Probleme habe:
Die gefaltene P8101 hatte mit einer TPF ~16:35min und 244kPPD gefaltet (mit ein paar Unterbrüchen) > die aktuelle P8101 aber mit TPF ~19:20min und 199kPPD (bis jetzt ungestört) > das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen. 
Ich bin mir absolut nicht sicher ob die beiden 2687W ES auch wirklich den Turbo nutzten > i7z installieren.
Ich habe gestern Conrad ein Besuch abgestatt und mir einen 90°-Netzstecker geholt, der 40mm hoch > das Netzteil kann ich nach wie vor nicht festschrauben, aber ich bringe jetzt die Seitenwände zu ohne das Druck auf NT ausgeübt wird > kann so bleiben. 
Als ich wegen dem NT das Gehäuse geöffnet habe, musst ich leider feststellen dass das EPS-Kabel ganz schön warm wird > ich hatte zum erstellen des zweiten EPS-Steckers kurzerhand eine Weiche auf den EPS-Stecker gesteckt (aus einem EPS mach 2xEPS). Problem scheint der Stecker der Weiche selber zu sein das dieser am wärmsten wird. Es ist noch nicht so heiss das es brennt, man kan die Kabel ohne Probleme minutenlang in die Hand nehmen, aber auf Dauer trau ich der ganzen Geschichte nicht > andere Lösung muss her. 
Ich brauch doch wohl oder übel noch ne SSD > die verbaute Platte die ich noch rumliegen hatte brauch doch ganz schön lange um aufzuräumen > ~40min.


----------



## Abductee (16. September 2012)

Du könntest das EPS Kabel löten, dann würd der Übergangswiderstand vom Stecker wegfallen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die gefaltene P8101 hatte mit einer TPF ~16:35min und 244kPPD gefaltet (mit ein paar Unterbrüchen) > die aktuelle P8101 aber mit TPF ~19:20min und 199kPPD (bis jetzt ungestört) > das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.
> Ich bin mir absolut nicht sicher ob die beiden 2687W ES auch wirklich den Turbo nutzten > i7z installieren.


Hast theKraken drauf? Bei meinen Xeons hatte ich auch das Problem, das eine WU mit 22min TPF gefaltet wurde und die andere aufeinmal mit 28min.....theKraken sorgte bei mir für Abhilfe.....


----------



## mihapiha (16. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> [*]Ich brauch doch wohl oder übel noch ne SSD > die verbaute Platte die ich noch rumliegen hatte brauch doch ganz schön lange um aufzuräumen > ~40min.


 
Da das Andere bereits angesprochen wurde: Keine SSD zum Falten. Es kann die SSD schnell das Leben kosten



> BWLF.Wolf: dont no about the SSD
> BWLF.Wolf: aparently they get killed by folding



Ich habe heute mit Wolf_Team_Leader und <tear> gesprochen. Letzterer hat für die SuperMicro MBs das Bios geschrieben, mit welchem sich übertakten lässt. Man hat mich informiert, Ich soll doch lieber zum COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus greifen, und diesen leicht modifizieren. Das reicht hinsichtlich Kühlung mit einem Opteron. Außerdem brauche ich 700W wenn ich mit 4x Opteron 6180 SE falte und ein 1000W Netzteil wenn ich übertakten will. Üblicherweise seinen 2,75 GHz drin mit der Übertaktung.  





> <tear>     all folks I know w/6180s + OC are using 1200/1250W PSUs
> <tear>     HX1050 _should_ be ok
> <tear>     Supported memory configurations:
> <tear>     DDR3-1333 or faster: refclocks 200 through 250 (effective DDR3-1066 through DDR3-1333, respectively)
> ...



Nur als kleiner Zusatz. Ich werde nämlich in diese Richtung gehen


----------



## Abductee (16. September 2012)

Ich hab zum Falten eine Intel SSD mit 5 Jahre Garantie, da hab ich mit einem vorzeitigen Ableben kein Problem.

+700W im Zimmer stehend ist schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2012)

@Abductee: Vom Seasonic X-650 das im 1090T-Rechner steckt, sollte noch ein EPS-Kabel rumliegen > halbe Last auf dem Kabel macht schon viel aus > heute Abend testen.

@picar: theKracken ist bereits drauf.

@milphia: Anstelle der SSD könnte ich auch auf die eingebaut Medien-Platte (WD AV-GP 2TB) das Linux koppieren.
Bezüglich deines Opteron-Servers: Hätte sicher mehr als nur ordentliche Faltpower aber mir wäre der Stromverbrauch defintiv zu hoch.


----------



## Amigafan (16. September 2012)

@mihapiha

Warum soll das Falten SSD´s zum "Ableben" bringen?
Kennst Du die Gründe dafür oder Foren, in denen das Thema behandelt wird?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2012)

@Amigafan: Ich glaube die Annahme basiert auf der Erkentnis das die meisten rechenintensiven Berechnung sehr hohe Festplattenlast erzeugen >F@H gehört nicht dazu.


----------



## Thosch (16. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Du könntest das EPS Kabel löten, dann würd der Übergangswiderstand vom Stecker wegfallen.


 Ich hatte mir damals ein PCIE-auf-EPS-Adapter gekauft, auch oder gerade um die einzelne EPS-Schiene des NTs zu entlasten.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...
> Bezüglich deines Opteron-Servers: Hätte sicher mehr als nur ordentliche  Faltpower aber mir wäre der Stromverbrauch defintiv zu hoch.


 Ebenfalls meine Meinung, wäre mir auch etwas übers Ziel hinaus geschossen. AAAAABER ... wers kann und will ... die Punkte sind im Team sicher gern gesehen.


----------



## mihapiha (16. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bezüglich deines Opteron-Servers: Hätte sicher mehr als nur ordentliche Faltpower aber mir wäre der Stromverbrauch defintiv zu hoch.


 
Wenn ich damit an die 400k PPD herankomme ist es nicht so schlimm. Selbst bei 800W. Mein 3930k @ 4.4 GHz verbraucht über 400W jetzt. Ich sehe es so: Ich kann meine Faltleistung mindestens verdreifachen wenn nicht gar vervierfachen, und mein Verbrauch steigt nicht mal um das Doppelte...



Amigafan schrieb:


> @mihapiha
> 
> Warum soll das Falten SSD´s zum "Ableben" bringen?
> Kennst Du die Gründe dafür oder Foren, in denen das Thema behandelt wird?


 
Du kannst dir mal das [H]-Forum ansehen. Ich bekomme nämlich von ihnen meine Empfehlungen. Da sind so viele Server unterwegs, dass ich mich den Empfehlungen einfach unterstelle...


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2012)

Also, hier nun die -neuen- Daten vom SR2-Server

Die 2 Xeon-X5675 ES laufen OC mit 3340 MHz und werden dabei rund 55° warm.
Das komplette System verbraucht 430 Watt

Der Outcome:
8101 131'500 PPD / TPF 25:43
8102 192'000 PPD / TPF 20:09

Mal schauen was noch so geht...


----------



## davidof2001 (16. September 2012)

Auch wenn ich keinen Server am Start habe, aber wäre denn nich eine RAM Disk eine Möglichkeit?
Vollkommen unabhängig von der Schreiblast und Megaschnell. 
Ist mit nur gerade beim lesen der letzten beiden Seiten in den Kopf gekommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2012)

@davidof2001: Problem ist halt, Stom weg > OS weg.


----------



## wolf7 (16. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @davidof2001: Problem ist halt, Stom weg > OS weg.


 
gibt ja auch ram disks mit Backup Batterie. obwohl mir immer noch ein wenig schleierhaft ist, was das dann gerade bei f@h bringen soll. kann mir iwi net vorstellen, dass das so festplatten lastig ist...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> gibt ja auch ram disks mit Backup Batterie. obwohl mir immer noch ein wenig schleierhaft ist, was das dann gerade bei f@h bringen soll. kann mir iwi net vorstellen, dass das so festplatten lastig ist...


Einzig grosse Festplattenlast bwi F@H ist am Schluss das aufräumen bzw. komprimieren der WU > bezogen auf eine P8101 mit einer schnellen SSD unter einer Minute , mit der 2,5"-Platte die ich momentan als Systemplatte nutzte ~40min.


----------



## GBoos (16. September 2012)

> @davidof2001: Problem ist halt, Stom weg > OS weg.



Sehe ich nicht so. Die meisten kann man heute Software seitig so einstellen das sie alles realtime auch in einem img-File spiegeln/speichern. Ist wesentlich schneller als das lesen/schreiben auf einer physischen HD. Somit : Strom weg und Daten sind noch da.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Da das Andere bereits angesprochen wurde: Keine SSD zum Falten. Es kann die SSD schnell das Leben kosten


Sei mir nicht böse aber das stimmt nicht! 
Habe 5 Stück SSDs von verschiedenen Marken (Kingston, Verbatim und OCZ) in Betrieb und das seit über 9 Monaten! Hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Ja, theoretisch verkürzt der Dauerbetrieb und das Aufräumen einer fertigen WU die Lebensdauer einer SSD, aber die SSD schreibt ja auch nicht immer auf einen Bereich, sondern sie verteilt das auf den gesammten freien Bereich.....und wenn sie wirklich mal kaputt geht, dann war sie ihr Geld wert und ich kaufe eine neue! Wir falten ja *extrem*


----------



## davidof2001 (16. September 2012)

Ich hätte eher gedacht nur den V6 Client auf die RAM Disk zu kopieren und dort arbeiten zu lassen. Der V6 besteht ja quasi nur aus einem Ordner. 
OS kann ja auf eine HDD/SSD.


----------



## Schmidde (16. September 2012)

Spoiler





```
[01:49:23] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
[01:49:39] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[01:49:49] 
[01:49:49] Finished Work Unit:
[01:49:49] - Reading up to 64340496 from "work/wudata_07.trr": Read 64340496
[01:49:49] trr file hash check passed.
[01:49:49] - Reading up to 31619560 from "work/wudata_07.xtc": Read 31619560
[01:49:49] xtc file hash check passed.
[01:49:49] edr file hash check passed.
[01:49:49] logfile size: 243493
[01:49:49] Leaving Run
[COLOR=blue][01:49:50] - Writing 96364425 bytes of core data to disk...
[COLOR=blue][01:50:13] Done: 96363913 -> 91555667 (compressed to 5.8 percent)[COLOR=red][01:50:13]   ... Done.
[COLOR=red][02:31:20] - Shutting down core[02:31:20] 
[02:31:20] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[02:36:14] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[02:36:14] Sending work to server
[02:36:14] Project: 8101 (Run 8, Clone 7, Gen 28)


[02:36:14] + Attempting to send results [September 16 02:36:14 UTC]
[02:42:30] + Results successfully sent
```




Das komprimieren geht eigentlich auch mit einer normalen 2.5" Platte recht schnell (so wie ich das zumindest sehe) 
Nur dieses "Shutting down Core" braucht einige Zeit...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Nur dieses "Shutting Core down" braucht einige Zeit...


Um was handelt es sich eigendlich dabei? 


Das Stromsteckerproblem bei meinem Server konnte ich lösen, beim erwänden Seasonic vom 1090T-Rechern ist tatsächlich noch ein EPS-Kabel beigelegen.


----------



## acer86 (16. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wir falten ja *extrem*



Wer angst um die Lebensdauer seiner Hardware hat der ist nicht _*EXTREM*_ genug um bei PCGH F@H zu sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2012)

Bezüglich Turbo: Die beiden 2687W ES 3,0GHz arbeiten zwar mit dem Turbo aber sie stufen sich nur eine Stufe nach oben > 3,1GHz.
Bei den Verkaufsversionen des 2687W ist der Grundtakt schon bei 3,1GHz und haben bei voller Last auf allen Kernen 3 Turbostufen zur Verfügung > 3,4GHz.
Ich versuch mal was noch über den BCLK möglich ist.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Um was handelt es sich eigendlich dabei?
> 
> 
> Das Stromsteckerproblem bei meinem Server konnte ich lösen, beim erwänden Seasonic vom 1090T-Rechern ist tatsächlich noch ein EPS-Kabel beigelegen.


Auch um eine Art aufräumen.....und da ist eine *SSD* am *schnellsten* und *sparsamsten*. Es gibt einzelne HDDs, die es auch noch in einer sehr guten Zeit schaffen, aber eine SSD ist nicht zu schlagen!
Und dieses Thema haben wir ja hier schon zu genüge besprochen......
Haben jetzt Deine EPS-Leitungen zwei verschiedene Leitungen?
*Edit:*


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .......
> Ich versuch mal was noch über den BCLK möglich ist.


Würde ich nicht machen.....da wird das System ziemlich schnell sehr instabil.....Du kannst doch zufrieden sein mit dem Ergebnis....soll erst mal einer kommen und bei diesem Stromverbrauch max. 19min. TPF bei einer 8101er schaffen....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Haben jetzt Deine EPS-Leitungen zwei verschiedene Leitungen?


Ja, CPU-1 hängt am "regulären" CPU-Anschluss des NT, CPU-2 hängt an den Steckern dran wo man auch die Energie für die Grafikkarten holen würde.


Edit:


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> da wird das System ziemlich schnell sehr instabil


Auch wieder wahr.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ja, CPU-1 hängt am "regulären" CPU-Anschluss des NT, CPU-2 hängt an den Steckern dran wo man auch die Energie für die Grafikkarten holen würde.
> ........


So ist es perfekt! 
Meine letzten Frage:
 Schwankt Deine TPF immer noch so?


----------



## GBoos (17. September 2012)

Habe eine kurze Frage zu der ich unter diesen 170 Seiten unter Serverwahn keine Antwort gefunden habe. Ihr seit doch alle LINUX Experten. Hat jemand schon mal versucht das Folding mit alten PC's in einem "Private-Cluster" zu betreiben ? Und warum liest man oefters mal das unter Linux der Windows Client mit WINE bessere Performance bringt als der reine Linux-Client. Oder sind das alte Kamellen ?

Danke. Mike


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Meine letzten Frage:
> Schwankt Deine TPF immer noch so?


Schwierig zu beantworten, da der Server erst an der zweiten P8101 ist:
Vergleicht man die 1. P8101 mit der 2. ist ein markanter Unterschied bemerkbar, innerhalb der beiden P8101 laufen sie sehr konstant wenn sie ungestört sind.


----------



## mihapiha (17. September 2012)

Und was für TPF Nummern hast du nun für die P8101 WUs?


----------



## wolf7 (17. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Einzig grosse Festplattenlast bwi F@H ist am Schluss das aufräumen bzw. komprimieren der WU > bezogen auf eine P8101 mit einer schnellen SSD unter einer Minute , mit der 2,5"-Platte die ich momentan als Systemplatte nutzte ~40min.


 
aber wenn das schon so bremst, wie lange dauert dann erst der upload? oder sind die server für die bigs schneller? weil bei mir lädt der immer nur mit ~200kb/s hoch, was irgendwo echt langsam ist (bei möglichen 10MB/s meinerseits)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2012)

Jungs, mir sind zwei P8101 abgeschmirt: die erste mit 67%! Die Zweite mit 7% und der Meldung Unstabile Maschiene und anschliessender Faltverweigerung des V7.

Was ich verändert habe?
Im Bios hab ich gesehen das die RAM-Timings falsch ausgelesen werden > anstelle von 8-8-8-24 (hab sicherheitshalber den Aufkleber der RAM kontrolliert) wurde 9-9-9-24 eingestellt. Was liegt also näher als das manuell einzustellen?


----------



## Abductee (17. September 2012)

Garantiert der Hersteller die schärferen Zeiten vielleicht nur mit einer höheren Spannung?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Habe 5 Stück SSDs von verschiedenen Marken (Kingston, Verbatim und OCZ) in Betrieb und das seit über 9 Monaten! Hatte noch nie Probleme damit. .....und wenn sie wirklich mal kaputt geht, dann war sie ihr Geld wert und ich kaufe eine neue! Wir falten ja *extrem*


 
Sehe ich genauso und kann ich bestätigen



acer86 schrieb:


> Wer Angst um die Lebensdauer seiner Hardware hat der ist nicht _*EXTREM*_ genug um bei PCGH F@H zu sein.


 
Ganz so *extrem* würde ich es nicht formulieren - aber im Kern stimmt die Aussage


----------



## Abductee (17. September 2012)

Meine erste SSD, eine Vertex 2 die einen fürchterlichen Ruf hat, hab ich immer noch im Einsatz und funktioniert tadellos.
>4100 Betriebsstunden
>8TB Lesevorgänge
>3TB Schreibvorgänge


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> Garantiert der Hersteller die schärferen Zeiten vielleicht nur mit einer höheren Spannung?


Gibt es sowas?


----------



## Abductee (17. September 2012)

Als Beispiel:
Mein uralt DDR2 Corsair XM2 hatte die CL aus der Werbung nur bei 1,65V, nicht nach dem abgespeichertem JEDEC.

Das ist dein RAM oder?
http://geizhals.at/de/717535

Da gibt Corsair zweimal was verschiedenes an.
Laut Produktbeschreibung 8-8-8-24 
Laut Technischer Beschreibung 8-9-8-24 beide bei 1,5V

JEDEC Abgespeichert sollten sie mit 1333 bei 8-8-8-24 sein.
http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by...hannel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2x1600c8b.html
Im XMP Profil mit 1600 CL8-9-8-24


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2012)

Nicht ganz der richtige > CMZ8GX4X1600C8R 4X2GB-Kit


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2012)

Ich vermute mal, dass du den *CMZ8GX3M4X1600C8R *meinst

Die sind (SPD) spezifiziert für 9-9-9-24 bei 1.5V /1333 MHz
und *getestet* bei 8-8-8-24 / 1.5V / 1600 MHz

Beim Server würde ich kein Risiko engehen und sie genauso betreiben wie das SPD "sagt"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2012)

@Bumbelbee: Na dann lass ich ich sie auf 9-9-9-24 aber 1600MHz ist ein Muß > hab sie damit eh schon die ganze Zeit betrieben (Takt und Timings sind zwei verschiedene Menüs im Bios).


Edit: 
Das i7z-Tool hat noch ein paar interessant Infos zu den "Beschneidungen der ES" an den Tag gebracht:

Das der Grundtakt "nur" 3,0GHz beträgt wusste ich.
Der Turbo wird genutz, allerdings verfügen die ES bei Auslastung aller 8 Kerne nur über eine Turbostufe > 3,1GHz Falttakt. Die Verkaufsversionen besitzen bei Auslastung aller 8 Kerne über 3 Stufen > 3,4GHz Falttakt.
Durch die Taktbeschneidung entsprechend meine 2687W ES den 2680er.
Das erklärt natürlich auch wieso ich bis jetzt "nur" maximal auf 244kPPD gekommen bin > die Infos die ich aus dem Netzt hab sind mit den Verkaufsversionen des 2687W gemacht worden, sprich ohne die Taktbeschneidungen.
Der geringere Takt erklärt jetzt natürlich auch wieso mein System 80W weniger Verbraucht als das Testsystem von PCGH.


----------



## PAUI (17. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas?


 
ja aber du kannst die schärferen Timings mit ner erhöhten Spannung nutzen.
aber da werden die warscheinlich auch wärmer.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Na dann lass ich ich sie auf 9-9-9-24 aber 1600MHz ist ein Muß



Na ja, wie ich oben geschrieben habe - *getestet* sind sie auf 8-8-8-24 mit 1600 MHz
Eigentlich sollte man dann davon ausgehen (können), das sie mit 9-9-9-24 und 1600 MHz problemlos laufen

Ansonsten (wie PAUI geschrieben hat) allenfalls die Spannung etwas erhöhen

Was nun den Vergleich anbelangt - unter den 3000 MHz laufen die Teile doch nie - also in meinen Augen eher etwas oberhalb vom 2690er - einfach ohne grossen Turbo

Die PPD sind tatsächlich etwas unterhalb (auch meiner) Vorstellungen
Es stellt sich aber die Frage ob der *Client* letztlich für solche "Mördersysteme" ausgelegt ist oder ob er - bei 8+8+8+8 - also 32 Intel-Kernen nicht einfach ineffizient wird


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ansonsten (wie PAUI geschrieben hat) allenfalls die Spannung etwas erhöhe


Werd es mal vorsichtig nach Abschluss der aktuellen P8101 ausprobieren. 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Was nun den Vergleich anbelangt - unter den 3000 MHz laufen die Teile doch nie - also in meinen Augen eher etwas oberhalb vom 2690er - einfach ohne grossen Turbo


Nene, die 2680 sind die richtigen Gegenstücke > obwohl sie nur 2,7GHz Grundtakt haben kommen sie dank Turbo unter Volllast ebensfalls auf 3,1GHz. 

Quelle: Turbo 2.0: Die Xeon-E5-2600-CPUs können die Taktfrequenz je nach Auslastung unterschiedlich erhöhen (beispielsweise +5 bedeutet zusätzliche 500 MHz). | TecChannel.de


----------



## acer86 (17. September 2012)

Trotz dessen das die Cpu´s nicht den Vollen Turbo ausnutzen ist es der schnellste 32kern Server hier bei PCGH F@H, ist es bei den Board möglich den Turbo Multi anzuheben? oder vielleicht etwas den BLCK an heben 2-3 schritte sollten ohne Stabilitäts Verlust möglich sein. Kannst es ja mal Testen mit normalen SMP Wu´s


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumbelbee: Na dann lass ich ich sie auf 9-9-9-24 aber 1600MHz ist ein Muß > hab sie damit eh schon die ganze Zeit betrieben (Takt und Timings sind zwei verschiedene Menüs im Bios).
> 
> ..........
> [/LIST]


Aber dann betreibst Du sie ja wieder so wie vorher, oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch? 
Ich habe auch in meinem 3930K welche drinnen, die könnte ich mit 1600MHZ und CL9 betreiben, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass dadurch das Übertakten schwieriger war....jetzt laufen sie leider nur mit CL9 und 1333MHZ aber dafür stabil. Dein Server ist zwar nicht übertaktet, aber ich würde deine auch mit 1333MHZ und CL9 bei 1,5V betreiben. --> Da du gleich 2 Abstürze hintereinander gehabt hast


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Aber dann betreibst Du sie ja wieder so wie vorher, oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch?



Jupp, seine "Abschmiereinstellung" war 8-8-8-24 und 1600 MHz - oder ich habe etwas falsch verstanden 

Btw. Ich habe mal meinen Eintrag im Startpost abgeändert

Eine Frage in diesem Zusammenhang ist aber….
Basieren eigentlich alle diese Einträge auf einer *8101*??
Wenn nicht müsste man das anpassen; sonst vergleichen wir Fisch und Vogel
- oder sich untereinander mal einig werden welche BIG_SMP als Referenz dient


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2012)

Mit 8-8-8-24 und 1600MHz ist er abgeschirmt, alldings hat ich da keine Hand an die Spannung der RAMs gelegt > mich würde es wundern wenn ich die RAMs nicht mit 8-8-8-24 stabil hinbekommen würde, da Asus wohl kaum diese auf die Kompatibelitätsliste des Mainboards setzten würde wenn es nicht ginge.

Ich denke, ich werd eh mal vorübergehend keine BigWU falten um ne kleine Testphase durchzuführen was geht und was nicht > bei den Nicht-BigWUs sind maximal 2h Faltzeit hinüber wenn eine mal abschmiert.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jupp, seine "Abschmiereinstellung" war 8-8-8-24 und 1600 MHz - oder ich habe etwas falsch verstanden
> 
> Btw. Ich habe mal meinen Eintrag im Startpost abgeändert
> 
> ...


Genau, das hatte ich doch schon mal gemeint, das wir das anpassen könnten, denn manche sind da noch mit den alten Angaben drinnen und das ist dann der Vogel....

*Edit:* Ja, das wäre eine gute Idee: *Eine* BIG_SMP als Referenz verwenden, sonst wird es evtl. zuviel.....vielleicht die 8101er, denn die bekommt man eigentlich am häufigsten mit einem Server.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Und was für TPF Nummern hast du nun für die P8101 WUs?


Aktuelle P8101: TPF 17:02min bei ~243kPPD.


----------



## PAUI (17. September 2012)

Also 1,65V kannste ohne Probleme fahren ich habe aber bei sockel 1155 gelesen das der IMC das nicht mit macht.


----------



## Thosch (17. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Genau, das hatte ich doch schon mal gemeint, das wir das anpassen könnten, denn manche sind da noch mit den alten Angaben drinnen und das ist dann der Vogel....
> 
> *Edit:* Ja, das wäre eine gute Idee: *Eine* BIG_SMP als Referenz verwenden, sonst wird es evtl. zuviel.....vielleicht die 8101er, denn die bekommt man eigentlich am häufigsten mit einem Server.....


 Aber bei der 8101ern gibt es auch unterschiedich "Gute", denke ich bemerkt zu haben ...  ... wäre aber immerhin _*extrem*_ besser vergleichbar ... also dicke mit etwas dünneren Fischen ...  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Aber bei der 8101ern gibt es auch unterschiedich "Gute"


Definitiv gibt es gute und weniger gute: die 1. und die aktuelle laufen mit 243kPPD, die zweite, die mir abgeschmirrt ist nach dem ich RAM umgestellt habe, ist mit knapp 200kPPD gelaufen.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Aber bei der 8101ern gibt es auch unterschiedich "Gute", denke ich bemerkt zu haben ...  ... wäre aber immerhin _*extrem*_ besser vergleichbar ... also dicke mit etwas dünneren Fischen ...  ...



Das ist natürlich richtig
Wenn wir aber - was ich (nach wie vor) als die beste Lösung ansehe - eine 8101 als Referenz nehmen werden wir natürlich auch run/clone/gen miteintragen
Ausserdem macht es natürlich Sinn wenn wir dann alle eine "gute" auf die Liste setzen


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich richtig
> Wenn wir aber - was ich (nach wie vor) als die beste Lösung ansehe - eine 8101 als Referenz nehmen werden wir natürlich auch run/clone/gen miteintragen
> Ausserdem macht es natürlich Sinn wenn wir dann alle eine "gute" auf die Liste setzen


Und vielleicht auch eine "frische" WU, den wenn man die Punkte nicht mit HFM ausliest, was ich eigentlich bevorzuge, da der genauer ist, sondern mit V7, dann sollte man:
Eine WU verwenden, in der man noch nicht auf Pause mal gedrückt hat, denn dann zeigt der V7 fälschlicherweise manchmal zu viele PPD an....


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Und vielleicht auch eine "frische" WU, den wenn man die Punkte nicht mit HFM ausliest, was ich eigentlich bevorzuge, da der genauer ist, sondern mit V7, dann sollte man:
> Eine WU verwenden, in der man noch nicht auf Pause mal gedrückt hat, denn dann zeigt der V7 fälschlicherweise manchmal zu viele PPD an....



Und wieder stimme ich zu 
Mehr noch - ich würde es sehr begrüssen wenn "by default" über HFM ausgelesen würde und die V7-Anzeige nur benutzt wird wenn es nicht anders geht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr noch - ich würde es sehr begrüssen wenn "by default" über HFM ausgelesen würde und die V7-Anzeige nur benutzt wird wenn es nicht anders geht


Extremes Dito


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und wieder stimme ich zu
> Mehr noch - ich würde es sehr begrüssen wenn "by default" über HFM ausgelesen würde und die V7-Anzeige nur benutzt wird wenn es nicht anders geht



 Bei HFM gibt es ja den *Work Unit History Viewer*, da kann man super nachschauen, welche WUs gefaltet wurden mit welcher Zeit und auch die Run/Clone/Gene ist aufgeführt....


----------



## PAUI (18. September 2012)

dort gucke ich auch immer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2012)

Bezüglich meinen RAM-Timings: Ich habe beschlossen diese auf 9-9-9-24 zu belassen. 
Dazu bewogen hat mich die Tatsache das Asus ihre Kompatibelitätsliste angepasst hat und meine RAMs aus der Liste verschwunden sind.


----------



## Wolvie (18. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bezüglich meinen RAM-Timings: Ich habe beschlossen diese auf 9-9-9-24 zu belassen.
> Dazu bewogen hat mich die Tatsache das Asus ihre Kompatibelitätsliste angepasst hat und meine RAMs aus der Liste verschwunden sind.


 Probiers doch einfach mal aus. 
Wenn das System mit niedrigeren Timing nicht einwandfrei läuft kannst sie ja wieder zurückstellen.


----------



## Abductee (18. September 2012)

Es läuft mit den Timings ja nicht fehlerfrei.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...melthread-der-serverwahn-173.html#post4566986


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bezüglich meinen RAM-Timings: Ich habe beschlossen diese auf 9-9-9-24 zu belassen.
> Dazu bewogen hat mich die Tatsache das Asus ihre Kompatibelitätsliste angepasst hat und meine RAMs aus der Liste verschwunden sind.


Ja, würde ich auch machen. Auch eine Spannungserhöhung würde nicht optimal sein, da das System dadurch 15-20W mehr Strom braucht und auch die Rams würden deutlich wärmer....


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bezüglich meinen RAM-Timings: Ich habe beschlossen diese auf 9-9-9-24 zu belassen.



Gute Entscheidung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2012)

Bezüglich Falten läßt SSD schneller ableben: mir ist in den Sinn gekommen das sich in meinem 1090T-Rechner nun seit rund 2 Jahren ne Corsair P128 (ca. 3 jährig) befindet und vorher war die fast ein Jahr in der PS3 mit der ich ja auch gefaltet habe > Schlussfolgerung daraus ist F@H nicht zum vorzeitigen Ableben von SSD führen.


----------



## Wolvie (19. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Es läuft mit den Timings ja nicht fehlerfrei.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...melthread-der-serverwahn-173.html#post4566986


 'tschuldigung... verfolge den Thread hier nur mit einem Auge. Hab ich nicht gesehn.


----------



## Muschkote (20. September 2012)

Bezüglich der Anpassung unserer Tabelle für die Big-WU-Werte hatte ich schon mal hier gepostet http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...4980-geplanter-faltserver-naehert-sich-4.html.
War wohl der falsche Thread aber passte irgendwie gerade dahin und wurde scheinbar nicht beachtet.

Ich meine wir sollten *jedes* der Big-WU-Projekte *einzeln* erfassen, um die Unterschiede zwischen Architektur und WU besser darzustellen.


----------



## mihapiha (20. September 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich meine wir sollten *jedes* der Big-WU-Projekte *einzeln* erfassen, um die Unterschiede zwischen Architektur und WU besser darzustellen.


 
Das ist definitiv eine gute Idee. Da bin ich auf jeden Fall für!


----------



## PAUI (20. September 2012)

ich würde auch sagen das dass besser ist.

EDIT: vielleicht sollten wir da die statspage mehr mit einbinden.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. September 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich meine wir sollten *jedes* der Big-WU-Projekte *einzeln* erfassen, um die Unterschiede zwischen Architektur und WU besser darzustellen.


Ich mochte ja ungern widersprechen aber ist das nicht etwas zu umfangreich, *jedes* zu erfassen? 
Das wäre doch eher etwas für die *Stats Page*, oder? Die erste Seite hier sollte doch einfach eine Übersicht geben über die Server und das PPD/Watt-Verhältniss, also über ihre Leistung. Und damit man evtl. Schwankungen bei ähnlichem System verstehen kann, geben wir noch die Run/Clone/Gene an. So meine Meinung, aber wir können es auch anders machen.....


----------



## mihapiha (20. September 2012)

Es sind ja nur die Big-WUs. Also 8101 und 8102 zur Zeit. Vielleicht wenn man die Daten von den 6903 und 6904 WUs auch hat... Aber mehr ist es ja nicht...


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich mochte ja ungern widersprechen aber ist das nicht etwas zu umfangreich, *jedes* zu erfassen?


 
Ich teile diese Befürchtung mit dir 



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch eher etwas für die *Stats Page*, oder? Die erste Seite hier sollte doch einfach eine Übersicht geben über die Server und das PPD/Watt-Verhältnis, also über ihre Leistung. Und damit man evtl. Schwankungen bei ähnlichem System verstehen kann, geben wir noch die Run/Clone/Gene an. So meine Meinung, aber wir können es auch anders machen.....


 
Sehe ich auch so
Die erste Seite soll eine leicht lesbare Übersicht bieten - bei *zu* vielen Daten ist es eben gerade nicht mehr übersichtlich
Das soll aber nicht heissen, dass man die Daten nicht auch genauer erfassen kann/soll (aka. Stats-Page)


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. September 2012)

*@A.Meier-PS3:* Läuft Dein Server jetzt stabil mit den Rams?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> @A.Meier-PS3: Läuft Dein Server jetzt stabil mit den Rams?


An den RAMs hab ich nichts verändert.
Das ich in den letzten Tagen nicht viele Punkte erfaltet habe, liegt daran das ich eine "Festplatten optimieren - SSD einbauen - Linux abgeschmiert"-Problem hatte. Sind jetzt drann ein neues Linux einzurichten, geht nicht ganz so schnell da ich den Server auch noch anderweitig nutze.
Mir ist bei der ganzen Sache auch noch ne P8101 mit ca. 70% den Bach runter, aber er faltet jetzt wieder.
Bis alles sauber eingerichtet ist beschränk ich mich auf normale SMPs.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. September 2012)

Aha, jetzt wird optimiert...SSD.....ich hab schon gemeint, es ist was ernsteres..............dann gehts ja bald los....die große Falterei


----------



## mihapiha (21. September 2012)

Es ist wirklich schlimm zu hören was für Probleme A.Meier-PS3 hat. Einfach schade wenn man soviel Geld investieren muss und man sich dann auch noch so lange quälen muss, bevor alles so funktioniert wie man es sich erhofft. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass ab hier alles gut gehen wird.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. September 2012)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, ob wir über den selben A.Meier-PS3 reden, aber sein Server ist auf Anhieb gelaufen und der Preis ist unschlagbar billig, ich würde mir auch so einen zulegen....und gequält hat er sich bestimmt nicht....wenn man hier seine Kommentare verfolgt hat. Das ist nicht nett gegenüber A.Meier-PS3 sowas zu behaupten....


----------



## acer86 (21. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich schlimm zu hören was für Probleme A.Meier-PS3 hat. Einfach schade wenn man soviel Geld investieren muss und man sich dann auch noch so lange quälen muss, bevor alles so funktioniert wie man es sich erhofft. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass ab hier alles gut gehen wird.


 
Da hatte ich mit mein Faltserver Damals viel mehr Problem ich sag nur Shader Bug und Schlaflose Nächte wegen defekten Bios

und wie ich es auch schon oft angemerkt habe, hier bei PCGH gehen wir IMMER den Komplizierten und Mühsamen weg, Sein System kan sich mehr als sehen lassen, glaub kaum das sich jemand getraut hätte aus Zwei ES Cpu´s ein Faltserver zusammen zu bauen weil vielen das Risiko zu hoch gewesen wäre, das er jetzt etwas PPD Einbusen hat weil die CPU´s nicht ganz so hoch takten lässt sich da mehr als verschmerzen.
und er hat ja noch die Option im nächsten jahr Ivy Bridge Cpu´s drauf zu klatschen, mit PPD/Watt Verhältnis gegenüber AMD will ich garnicht erst anfangen wurde ja schon oft genug drüber geredet.

und auserdem ist es doch langweilig wen gleich alles Funktioniert, man kauft sich so ein System ja zum basteln und "Spaß" dran haben, wen es dan auch viele Punkte Abwirft um so besser. Wir Basteln halt _*EXTREM*_ gern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Aha, jetzt wird optimiert...SSD


Muss man ja fast wen die Platte 40min braucht um nach einer P8101 aufräumen. 
Das es mir dabei das Ubuntu abschiesst hätte nicht sein müssen  > auf Biegen und Brechen konnte keine Internetverbindung mehr hergestellt werden.


----------



## mihapiha (21. September 2012)

Ich empfinde es immer als unangenehm wenn ich mir teure Teile bestelle und es dann nicht reibungslos funktioniert. Ganz besonders bei einem Server - der ja für extreme Arbeiten ausgelegt ist. Außerdem ärgere ich mich immer wieder wenn ich Punkte nicht bekomme oder mir eine WU abstürzt. Das ist immer ganz besonders ärgerlich, wenn man eine riesen WU faltet. 

Es mag zwar langweilig sein wenn alles gleich funktioniert, aber mein Ziel und meine Erwartung ist es dennoch. Die neue Faltfarm wird mich so um die 3000 Euro kosten. Und das ist die obere Preisgrenze für mich. Wenn also dann einige Teile nicht so funktionieren wie sie sollen, treibt es mich in den Wahnsinn. Wer möchte schon schlaflose Nächte wegen so etwas haben?


----------



## Thosch (22. September 2012)

Moin@all.
Jaaa, ich kenne das, wenn´s nicht richtig funzt, man erst suchen und überlegen muss was, bzw. wo der Fehler liegt ...  ... lang lang ist´s her bei mir. Auf der einen Seite ist es frustrierend wenn etwas nicht so will, auf der anderen ist´s langweilig wenn man nur auf die Punkte wartet.
So ein Teil zusammen zu "schustern", um ihm danach "auf die Beine" zu helfen und dann den Lohn seiner Arbeit in Form von Punkten zu ernten ... das ist jedenfalls *extrem* erfüllend.  
... oder frustrierend, nervig, zerstörend, in den Wahnsinn treibend ... 
Aber dafür machen wir das ja, alles andere ist langweilig.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin@all.
> ..........
> So ein Teil zusammen zu "schustern", um ihm danach "auf die Beine" zu helfen und dann den Lohn seiner Arbeit in Form von Punkten zu ernten ... das ist jedenfalls *extrem* erfüllend.
> ... oder frustrierend, nervig, zerstörend, in den Wahnsinn treibend ...
> Aber dafür machen wir das ja, alles andere ist langweilig.


Du könntest bestimmt davon ein Buch schreiben, das vielleicht heisst: Mein Server 
Aber Deine Geduld zahlte sich aus!  Auch ich bin eher immer ungeduldig und versuche mir an Dir ein Beispiel zu nehmen....


----------



## Amigafan (22. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> Aber dafür machen wir das ja, alles andere ist langweilig.



*Extrem *langweilig . . .


----------



## Muschkote (22. September 2012)

Muss man bei einem 4-Sockel System eigentlich exakt 4x die gleichen CPUs einsetzen oder kann man auch geringfügig mischen?
z.B. 2x mit 2,1GHz und 2x mit 2,2GHz?


----------



## mattinator (22. September 2012)

@*Muschkote*

Habe ich noch nicht gesehen, wir haben schon solche Systeme bei Kunden installiert. Wir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Thosch (23. September 2012)

@picar81_4711: Danke für die Blumen ... 
Na ja, hat mich schon *extrem* gekrämt das ich in der Zeit wo das MoBo eingeschickt war nicht DIE Menge an Punkten "erwirtschaften" konnte. Und ich hoffe das das nicht wieder eintritt. Der Ehrgeiz ist schon da Punkte zu machen. Ärgerlich ist´s dann immer wenn mal ne Sch....-WU auftaucht oder was anderes "unproduktives" passiert.
Um das entstandene Defizit wieder aufzuholen lass ich z.Z. alles bei mir falten was geht, zumeist 24/7. Ist zwar von der HW her nicht mehr ganz so effektiv oder "vernünftig", aber was soll´s. Aktuell spiel` ich ja mit Abductee "Bäumchen-wechsle-dich", das wird auch noch ne Weile so weiter gehen bis ich ihn dauerhaft hinter mir halten kann ...  ...  

Update: ich steuere in diesem Monat auf ein "Monats-Allzeit-Hoch" zu, so *extrem* ...  ... viele Punkte hatte ich noch nie !


----------



## Abductee (23. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ass ich z.Z. alles bei mir falten was geht
> Aktuell spiel` ich ja mit Abductee "Bäumchen-wechsle-dich", das wird auch noch ne Weile so weiter gehen bis ich ihn dauerhaft hinter mir halten kann ...  ...  !



Was verbrauchst du da an Watt?
Wenns dich besser schlafen lässt, mach ich mal eine Woche Pause


----------



## Thosch (23. September 2012)

Äääähhmm ... ooooch nee, das nimmt mir *extrem* den Spass ...  ...
Watt   ... also der Opteron läuft akt. mit 315, mein eigdl. Game-PC (Ph II X6  "1070"+ 560Ti OC) nimmt sich 340W, das Notebook (i3 2350+GT630M)  20/30W  ??     ... und der Inet-PC vllt. 170/180W ... auch  
Hätte dich glaube fast schon gehabt wenn nicht die komische 69XXer WU dazwischen gekommen wäre ... aber morgen bis zum Mittag kommt wieder ein größerer "Schub" ...


----------



## mihapiha (23. September 2012)

So schlimm ist dein Verbrauch eigentlich nicht. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach. Der Server den ich mir demnächst zusammenstelle wird sich ähnlich viel nehmen, wenn nicht gar mehr. Ich lasse mich mal überraschen ob es unter 800W sein wird. 

Ich habe von Leuten aus dem [H]-Forum gehört, dass es für Multi-CPU Server am idealsten ist, wenn man Ubuntu 10.1 und den V6 Clienten mit TheKraken nutzt. So soll die Leistung eigentlich am besten sein. Ob sich diese Kombination auch für single CPU Systeme eignet, habe ich noch nicht erfahren. Außerdem habe ich noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen können warum der V6 besser sein soll...

Aber ich halte meine Lauscher offen. Vielleicht nutzten diese Informationen wem. Die [H]-Läute sind ja besessen von Server Systemen, und ich nehme an, dass die das genau durchgetestet haben..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2012)

Ich hab schlechte Nachrichten: Mir sind zwei BigWU's abverreckt (60% und 20%) , aber ich weiss jetzt wenigstens wieso > Ich hab nen faulen RAM-Riegel. 
Mir war schonmal aufgefallen das ich plötzlich nur noch 14 statt 16GB-RAM hatte, hatte damals den einen Riegel umgesteckt und er ging wieder. Wahrscheinlich ist der faule Riegel auch der Grund wieso die 8-8-8-24-Timings nicht liefen.

Ich hoffe das es mit dem Austausch schnell von statten geht.


----------



## Thosch (23. September 2012)

Ooohh das kenne ich, ich wollts damals auch nicht wahr haben das es am RAM lag. Und man sucht und denkt und verstellt und trotzdem klappts nicht. *Extrem* ärgerlich, auch oder gerade wg. den beiden WUs ...  ... Ich kann das nachvollziehen.

Also mir sind die Ges.-Watts schon zu viel, vor allem des GamePCs. Aber 800 sind bei mir undenkbar. Das wäre für mich und meine Verhältnisse *extrem* übers Ziel hinaus geschossen und der Strom dann doch zu teuer. Kostenfreier Strom ... das wäre dann ne andere Geschichte ... 

Mein Läppi hat trotz max-packet-size = small wieder ne 76er WU gefangen ...  ... man sind das Sch...dinger ...


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ... dass es für Multi-CPU Server am idealsten ist, wenn man Ubuntu 10.1 und den V6 Clienten mit TheKraken nutzt. So soll die Leistung eigentlich am besten sein..



Dann habe ich ja glücklicherweise alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Octopoth (23. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mir war schonmal aufgefallen das ich plötzlich nur noch 14 statt 16GB-RAM hatte, hatte damals den einen Riegel umgesteckt und er ging wieder. Wahrscheinlich ist der faule Riegel auch der Grund wieso die 8-8-8-24-Timings nicht liefen.


 
Das Problem hatte ich anfangs auch. Ich dachte auch erst ein Riegel sei defekt, hab auch Riegel umgesteckt getauscht, alle einzeln mit MemTest86+ testen lassen -> keine Fehler gefunden. Mir ist dann eines Tages aufgefallen, dass es immer der selbe Slot war (G1 bei mir). Das Mainboard hat zwar erkannt, dass dort ein Riegel ist, aber als 0MB angezeigt. Also kanns ja nicht an den RAM's liegen  Ich habe daraufhin die SystemAgent Spannung geringfügig angehoben und alles lief problemlos.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2012)

@Octopoth: Der RAM-Riegel um den es geht hat das Ganze in den Slot A1, E1 und F1 gemacht.
Versuchen kann ich es ja mal mit der Spannungserhöhung > Spannung der RAM ist schon unter den spezifizierten 1,5V > 1,478-1.482V.
Was allerdings für einen defekten Riegel brechen würde, ist der Umstand das der Server jetzt mit 8-8-8-24 anscheinend stabil läuft.


----------



## Octopoth (23. September 2012)

Naja wenn der Riegel in jedem Slot Zicken macht dann ist er wohl defekt.  Ist nur ärgerlich wenn man sich Kits kauft und dann alle Riegel zurückschicken muss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2012)

Er wurde mir am Anfang auch mit 0MB angegeben aber in der Zwischenzeit wird er gar nicht mehr erkannt > disabled.

Das mit den Kit ist ärgerlich, aber wenigstens nicht ganz so schlimm da ich zwei 4er-Kits verbaut habe > bekommt halt beide E5 vorübergehend nur je zwei RAM-Riegel.


----------



## Octopoth (23. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> bekommt halt beide E5 vorübergehend nur je zwei RAM-Riegel.


 
Dann gibts "nur" Dualchannel für die CPU's und etwas Performanceverlust  Aber besser als gar nicht zu falten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2012)

Also, hab es kurz mit der Spannungserhöhung versucht: er wird zwar mit gemessen 1.504V wieder erkannt aber wird mit 0MB angezeigt, hab dann die Spannung weiter erhöht aber hab es bei gemessenen 1.538V sein lassen, da noch höhere Spannung wohl kaum noch den gewünschten Erfolg bringen werden.


----------



## Amigafan (24. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> . . .
> Was allerdings für einen defekten Riegel *brechen* würde, ist der Umstand das der Server jetzt mit 8-8-8-24 anscheinend stabil läuft.



Ich wüßte ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich machen würde, wenn mein Ram-Riegel  - ich fände das auf jeden Fall *extrem* ungeil


----------



## Octopoth (24. September 2012)

Du sollst nicht die Spannung der RAM-Riegel weiter erhöhen, sondern des SystemAgents (Speichercontroller in den CPU's-> VSA_CPU). Gib denen mal 100mV mehr Spannung, aber auf keinen Fall mehr als 1,20V das ist nicht so gesund


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2012)

Octopoth schrieb:
			
		

> Du sollst nicht die Spannung der RAM-Riegel weiter erhöhen, sondern des SystemAgents (Speichercontroller in den CPU's-> VSA_CPU). Gib denen mal 100mV mehr Spannung, aber auf keinen Fall mehr als 1,20V das ist nicht so gesund


Kann ich mal am Abend versuchen sofern der RAM-Kit bis dann noch bei mir ist > hab bereits ein Mail meinem Hardware-Dealer geschickt. Offiziell arbeitet er zwar am Montag nicht, aber so 100% drann halten tut er sich auch nicht.

Gestern hab ich den faulen 4er-Kit entfernt > Minderleistung durch Dualchannel bei einer P8101 ~6% was ungefähr 15kPPD entspricht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2012)

Octopoth schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht die Spannung der RAM-Riegel weiter erhöhen, sondern des SystemAgents (Speichercontroller in den CPU's-> VSA_CPU). Gib denen mal 100mV mehr Spannung, aber auf keinen Fall mehr als 1,20V das ist nicht so gesund


Hab es kurz getestet:
RAM-Spannung des besagten Riegels von 1,478V auf 1,510V und die des SystemAgents von 0.934V auf 1,108V erhöht > leider keinen Erfolg.


----------



## Thosch (24. September 2012)

Mein Rat den ich selbst glaube sogar von dir bekommen habe: 1x neu und es funzt wieder.  Sonst weitet sich das zu sehr aus und du verlierst nicht nur *extrem* an Punkten sondern auch an Zeit die dir später vllt. fehlt wo das Heilmittel gegens "Vergessen" gefunden wird du dir dann evtl. sagen würdest "_... ach hätte ich mir damals nur gleich ein neues Kit besorgt dann hätte ichs noch rechtzeitig geschafft WUs fürs Heilmittel zu berechnen ..._"
Aber wenns denn so käme hast du das sowieso vergessen ... irwie *extrem* _schräg_ der Beitrag ...  ... ich brauch andere Medi´s ...  ...  ...  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2012)

@Thosch: Wie ich bereits mal erwänd habe, arbeitet mein Hardware-Dealer heute offiziell nicht und heute hat er sich auch drann gehalten > Wäre er heute zu Gange gewesen hätte ich im das Kit gebracht.


----------



## mihapiha (24. September 2012)

Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich aus? Deine PPD sind eigentlich noch nicht so wie man es sich erhoffen würde. Hast du eigentlich schon eine P8101 WU ohne Pausen erfaltet? Hast du vielleicht Probleme mit den WUs? Ich sehe du bekommst in letzter Zeit nur die kleineren...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2012)

@mihapiha: Hab bis jetzt nur eine P8101 durchgefaltet und selbst die nicht an einem Stück (war noch in der Zeit des Einrichtens), waren glaub ich irgendwo zwischen die 250'000 und 270'000 Punkte.
Durch den faulen RAM-Riegel sind mir in der Zwischenzeit 3 BigWUs abgeschmirrt.
Jetzt faltet er wieder ne P8101 aber halt nur im Dualchannel.


----------



## mihapiha (24. September 2012)

Was hast du für eine TPF gehabt? Bzw. was hast du für eine TPF jetzt "nur" im dual-channel?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du für eine TPF gehabt? Bzw. was hast du für eine TPF jetzt "nur" im dual-channel?


Jetzt ~17:30min, vorher ~17:05min bei den schnellen P8101, bei den langsamen weiss ich es nicht mehr.
Ein Vorteil des V6 ist das HFM 100% funktioniert > beim V7 landet nicht eine WU in der History.

In ca. 1,5h wird die aktuelle P8101 fertig.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> In ca. 1,5h wird die aktuelle P8101 fertig.



Go for it


----------



## mihapiha (25. September 2012)

Ich habe vom [H] Forum gehört ich solle mit multi-CPU Systemen absolut den V7 vorziehen. Besonders bei 4P Systemen soll der V8 noch nicht gut funktionieren. Außerdem soll ich unbedingt Ubuntu 10.1 nutzen und nicht etwas neueres. Sonst fallen die PPD weiter. Aber du wirst dich wahrscheinlich mit deinem System irgendwo um die 240 - 250k PPD einpendeln sobald alles ideal läuft. Die 8102 WUs sind leider sehr sehr selten, daher sollte das eine faire Einschätzung sein. Was verbrauchst du im Moment an Strom?

Bei mir sollten es um die 750 - 800W werden, laut den Berichten die ich gehört habe.


----------



## Amigafan (25. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> . . .
> Ein Vorteil des V6 ist das HFM 100% funktioniert > beim V7 landet nicht eine WU in der History.
> . . .



Ich weiß ja nicht unter welchem BS Du die Daten der Clients ausliest - HFM liest bei mir alle Clients korrekt aus und listet auch alle Uploads mit Punkten im "Work Unit History Viewer" auf - egal ob V634 unter Win7 64Bit, WinXP oder Ubuntu (10.4.3 LTS und 12.04 LTS) oder V7 unter Win7 64Bit oder WinXP.

Du mußt im auszulesenden V7er Clienten die entsprechende Freigabe erteilen (Reiter: Remote Access z. B. Allow 0.0.0.0/0 für den Zugriff jeder IP-Adresse! ) und nach dem Sichern der Einstellung den Clienten neu starten.

Wenn Du dann im HFM.NET bei den auszulesenden V7ern noch die richtige IP-Adresse des Computers in Deinem Netzwerk angibst, steht jeder Client ab sofort "Rede und Antwort" - nach dem Motto:

*Big brother is watching you!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2012)

@mihapiha: 345W.

@Amigafan: Aber nur wenn BigBrother die ganze Zeit on air ist, beim nachträglich Einlesen der Log versagt er beim V7.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe vom [H] Forum gehört ich solle mit multi-CPU Systemen absolut den V7 vorziehen. Besonders bei 4P Systemen soll der *V8* noch nicht gut funktionieren.



Entweder ist das ein Schreibfehler von dir und du meinst V6 und V7; ich verstehe irgend etwas falsch oder du lebst zu sehr in der Zukunft


----------



## mihapiha (25. September 2012)

Gut erkannt. Ist ein Schreibfehler. Der V6 sollte besser sein für multi CPU Systeme. Danke das du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2012)

Hab heute noch meinem Hardware-Dealer den RAM-Kit gebracht, hat bereits Ersatz bestellt und ich sollte diese im Verlauf der Woche bekommen. 


@mihapiha: Was verstehen die im [H] Forum unter "Fallen die PPD weiter" Prozentdual gesehen?  
Bezogen auf auf deinen Betrag "Außerdem soll ich unbedingt Ubuntu 10.1 nutzen und nicht etwas neueres. Sonst fallen die PPD weiter."

Gibt schliesslich Falter für die geht schon wegen einem Prozent schon fast ne Welt unter.


----------



## mattinator (25. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Amigafan: Aber nur wenn BigBrother die ganze Zeit on air ist, beim nachträglich Einlesen der Log versagt er beim V7.


 Ist das "amtlich" ? Ich versuche schon eine Weile, die v7-Projekte wieder in die HFM.NET Work Unit History zu bekommen. Geht das wirklich nur, wenn HFM.NET immer läuft oder muss es nur bei der Fertigstellung eines Projektes aktiv sein ?


----------



## Amigafan (25. September 2012)

Nachträgliches Einlesen funzt auch bei mir nicht - HFM muß "mitprotokollieren" - zumindest bei der Fertigstellung und dem Upload, damit die WU im Work Unit History Viewer auftaucht.
Was dann aber fehlten dürfte sind die "Statistiken zur WU", also z. B. die Frametimes und die PPD im Benchmarks Viewer . . .

Und das Mitprotokollieren sollte - bei einem Rechner, der sowieso 24/7 läuft, doch kein Problem darstellen - HFM verbraucht praktisch keine Resourcen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Und das Mitprotokollieren sollte - bei einem Rechner, der sowieso 24/7 läuft, doch kein Problem darstellen - HFM verbraucht praktisch keine Resourcen


Lässtig wird das Ganze wenn der HFM sich auf einem anderen Rechner befindet  > wieder ein Grund der für V6 spricht. 


Edit: Ich glaube, ich muss doch nochmal mit meinem Nachbarn reden: der würde ja gerne aus unserer 25'000-Leitung ne 50'000er machen (Maximum bei Thurcom) > mir persönlich reicht die 25'000er völlig aber was bei der 50'000er interessant wäre, ist das der Upload 4X so schnell wäre > statt 2'500kbits/s wären es 10'000kbits/s.


----------



## mattinator (25. September 2012)

@*Amigafan*
Danke für die Info, da brauche ich ja nicht mehr nach einer Lösung suchen. Habe eine Anfrage beim HFM-Entwickler laufen, vllt. wird das ja noch gefixt.


----------



## wolf7 (25. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Edit: Ich glaube, ich muss doch nochmal mit meinem Nachbarn reden: der würde ja gerne aus unserer 25'000-Leitung ne 50'000er machen (Maximum bei Thurcom) > mir persönlich reicht die 25'000er völlig aber was bei der 50'000er interessant wäre, ist das der Upload 4X so schnell wäre > statt 2'500kbits/s wären es 10'000kbits/s.


 
das bringt doch eh nix oder sind die server für größere WUs schneller? weil ganz ehrlich, mehr wie 200-300kb/s ul zu nem folding@home server hab ich iwi nie beobachten können. Sind zwar nur kleine WUs, die ich falte, aber auch für die braucht der doch eig erstaunlich lange, dafür dass 10MB/s möglich wären.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> das bringt doch eh nix oder sind die server für größere WUs schneller? weil ganz ehrlich, mehr wie 200-300kb/s ul zu nem folding@home server hab ich iwi nie beobachten können. Sind zwar nur kleine WUs, die ich falte, aber auch für die braucht der doch eig erstaunlich lange, dafür dass 10MB/s möglich wären.


Hast leider recht: die P8101 die heute zurück ging war 87,41MB gross und es dauerte 5min 6s bis sie hochgeladen war > 292kbits/s.


----------



## PAUI (25. September 2012)

ich habe das auch schon mitbekommen mit HFM.net der nimmt nur die WU´s mit, wenn hfm an ist.


----------



## mihapiha (25. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @mihapiha: Was verstehen die im [H] Forum unter "Fallen die PPD weiter" Prozentdual gesehen?
> Bezogen auf auf deinen Betrag "Außerdem soll ich unbedingt Ubuntu 10.1 nutzen und nicht etwas neueres. Sonst fallen die PPD weiter."
> 
> Gibt schliesslich Falter für die geht schon wegen einem Prozent schon fast ne Welt unter.


 
Die Leute vom [H] Forum falten hauptsächlich mit Server-Plattformen. Deswegen sind die Top-Falter auch jene die alles testen um den "Idealzustand" aus der Faltfarm zu ergattern. Wie du hier siehst falten die Top 25 - 30 Leute mit 4P Server-Plattformen. Der von mir bereits erwähnte Tear hat entsprechende BIOS Versionen programmiert, sodass sich die Server auch noch übertakten lassen. Ich denke auch TheKracken ist von ihm. Und er war so freundlich mich hinsichtlich meiner Server-Plattform zu beraten. Ich nehme an er wird es zumindest mit einem seiner zwei oder drei Faltfarmen getestet haben, und wird diesbezüglich alles richtig wissen. 

Ob sich die Informationen auch auf Intel Dual-Socket Rechner beziehen weiß ich nicht. In wie weit das einen Unterschied macht weiß ich in deinem Fall leider auch nicht. Aber ich dachte es wäre zumindest mal eine Idee. Vielleicht testest du mal und wirst deine PPD viel mehr erhöhen können als du es annimmst. Könnte aber auch sein, dass es keinen großen Unterschied macht. 

Angeblich soll ich aber als AMD und 4P Nutzer unbedingt zu Ubuntu 10.1 greifen, und den V6 benutzten. Wenn meine Hardware ankommt, werde ich aber noch exakt testen ob Ubuntu 12.4 + V7 einen Unterschied machen. Mit AMD und 4P soll aber der V7 zu Problemen führen. 

Das nächste Mal wenn ich mit ihm rede, werde ich fragen was er hinsichtlich Asus WS-Mainboard und dual Xeon empfiehlt. Man kann ja schließlich immer was dazu lernen...


----------



## Amigafan (26. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Lässtig wird das Ganze wenn der HFM sich auf einem anderen Rechner befindet  > wieder ein Grund der für V6 spricht.



Sorry - ich überwache *alle* Rechner von meinem "Spiel/Surf-Falter" aus mit HFM - wo bitte siehst Du dort ein Problem?

Der ist immer an - genau wie meine "Nur-Falter" unter WinXP bzw Ubuntu . . .
Und damit meine "Datenfestplatte" auf diesem Rechner nicht "abraucht", verwende ich eine, die von Hitachi für 24/7-Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt ist . . . 

Der Vorteil davon: Ich sehe auf einen Blick meine PPD - von allen Rechnern bereits zusammengerechnet. 
Einen schnelleren Überblick kann man sich nicht verschaffen. 


Ich habe das Gefühl, einige sehen Probleme, wo es gar keine gibt!
Aber wie heist es so schön:

Wer keine Probleme hat, macht sich welche . . .


Bitte, nur zu . . . 


*@mattinator*

Gern geschehen - wenn ich Dir mit diesen Infos helfen konnte freut es mich . . .


----------



## mihapiha (26. September 2012)

Ok gleich weiterführend: Ich habe hinsichtlich deiner Faltfarm nachgefragt. Ubuntu 12.4 passt schon, aber BFS sollte für Intel dual-Socket Systeme drauf sein. Etwas das AMD Nutzern abgeraten wird! Ob du V6 oder V7 benutzt ist deine Sache. Es soll ganz gleich sein. Der V6 wird aber aufgrund seiner Einfachheit in Linux empfohlen. 

Hier der Guide zu BSF: Ubuntu Desktop Installation Guide for F@H - [H]ard|Forum (leider nur Englisch - da wirst du durchkämpfen müssen).

TheKraken soll auch unbedingt drauf sein.

So sollen angeblich die Einstellungen für Intel Systeme dann ideal sein 

Ich hoffe es hilft dir, und du sieht den Unterschied!


----------



## PAUI (26. September 2012)

bringt das was bei meinen fx-8150 auf den v6 mit den optimierungen zu wechseln? oder soll ich bei dem v7er bleiben?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry - ich überwache alle Rechner von meinem "Spiel/Surf-Falter" aus mit HFM - wo bitte siehst Du dort ein Problem?
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl, einige sehen Probleme, wo es gar keine gibt!


Das Problem liegt da das du von einer falschen Annahme ausgehst > mein 1090T läuft nicht 24/7.
Im Durchschnitt vielleicht 2h.

Wieso auch, macht mit meinem Server wenig Sinn > Server 240kPPD bei 345W im Vergleich zum 1090T mit zwei GTX460 52kPPPD mit 400W.


@mihapiha: Was genau ist BFS?
Sagt mir leider gar nichts.


----------



## DaN_I (26. September 2012)

Ich glaube mit BFS ist das(erster Eintrag) hier gemeint.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2012)

DaN_I schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit BFS ist das(erster Eintrag) hier gemeint.



Genau so ist es


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2012)

Was mich einwenig stutzig macht: Desktop-Rechner mit weniger als 16 Kerne > ich hab bereits 16 Kerne plus HT = 32 Kerne/Threads


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was mich einwenig stutzig macht: Desktop-Rechner mit weniger als 16 Kerne > ich hab bereits 16 Kerne plus HT = 32 Kerne/Threads


 
Nun, es geht ja auch nicht um *dich* sondern um deinen Computer - wie viele Kerne du hast geht uns nichts an 

Ernsthaft jetzt
Tatsächlich scheint es so zu sein, dass es für die "kleineren" gedacht ist; jedenfalls habe ich es auch so verstanden
Weil ich nicht einsehe was es zusätzlich zum Kraken noch bringen soll habe ich es auch nicht im Gebrauch

Aber mihahipa kann da sicherlich mehr Licht ins Dunkle bringen


----------



## mihapiha (26. September 2012)

Es steht alles im Guide!



> Machine configuration recommendations:
> 1. Single processor I7 Intel - Basic Installation + BFS Installation *(Kraken is not needed)*
> 2. Dual processor Socket 1366 Intel - Basic Installation + BFS Installation + Kraken Installation
> 3. Dual or quad socket AMD G34 - Basic Installation + Kraken Installation *(do not install BFS)*



Für Intel dual Socket Rechner ist BFS hilfreich um mehr PPD zu bekommen. Aber es ist natürlich deine Sache ob du irgendeinen meinen Ratschläge befolgen willst.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Aber es ist natürlich deine Sache ob du irgendeinen meinen Ratschläge befolgen willst.



Genau, soweit kommts noch, dass ich auf jemand anderen höre 

Ich bin etwas in der Zwickmühle...
Einerseits läuft der SR2-Server wirklich superb (UBUNTU 10.10 / V6 / Kraken) und "never change a running system"
Andererseits würde es mich schon reizen zu überprüfen ob ich mit zusätzlichem BFS noch mehr herausholen könnte ...


----------



## mihapiha (26. September 2012)

Die [H] Leute sind das zweit-größte Team der Welt; bald das Erste! Und sie falten hauptsächlich auf Server Basis. EVGA faltet hauptsächlich auf GPUs, deswegen beschweren die sich bei Stanford, dass es für CPUs zuviele Punkte gibt. Stanford hat auf die Läute gehört und hat deswegen die P8102 WUs mehr limitiert. EVGA will seinen ersten Platz nicht abgeben und verlangt mehr Punkte für die GPU WUs und weniger für die CPU WUs. 30 Leute mit 4P Systemen erfalten bei [H] einfach mehr als ein paar hundert bei EVGA. Und letztere verbrauchen viel mehr Strom!

Ich denke, dass kein anderes Team es besser weiß, wie man seinen Server einzustellen hat, damit alles maximal läuft. Es ist aber eure Sache...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2012)

Ist ja nicht so das ich nicht für Vorschläge offen wäre, aber ich kläre gerne solche Sachen im Vorraus ab, nicht das ich hinterher denke hätte ich doch.

Ein Frage hab ich noch: der Guide zählt expliziet die 1366-Xeon auf, gilt das Ganze denn auch für die für die 2011?
Ist schließlich ne andere Architektur.


----------



## mihapiha (26. September 2012)

Das weiß ich leider nicht. Wolf, mit dem ich gestern sprach, hat versucht ein System auf [H] zu finden, dass deine MB + CPUs (oder zumindest 2687er) Kombination benutzt, um herauszufinden was ideal ist. Aber nochmal:



> Machine configuration recommendations:
> 1. Single processor I7 Intel - Basic Installation + BFS Installation (Kraken is not needed)
> 2. Dual processor Socket 1366 Intel - Basic Installation + BFS Installation + Kraken Installation
> 3. Dual or quad socket AMD G34 - Basic Installation + Kraken Installation (do not install BFS)


Wenn für normale i7 Prozessoren (und da wurde mit 2011 Socket sicher getestet) BFS empfohlen wird, warum sollte es dann für dual 2011 schlecht sein?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Die [H] Leute sind das zweit-größte Team der Welt; bald das Erste! Und sie falten hauptsächlich auf Server Basis. EVGA faltet hauptsächlich auf GPUs, deswegen beschweren die sich bei Stanford, dass es für CPUs zuviele Punkte gibt. Stanford hat auf die Läute gehört und hat deswegen die P8102 WUs mehr limitiert. EVGA will seinen ersten Platz nicht abgeben und verlangt mehr Punkte für die GPU WUs und weniger für die CPU WUs. 30 Leute mit 4P Systemen erfalten bei [H] einfach mehr als ein paar hundert bei EVGA. Und letztere verbrauchen viel mehr Strom!
> 
> Ich denke, dass kein anderes Team es besser weiß, wie man seinen Server einzustellen hat, damit alles maximal läuft. Es ist aber eure Sache...



Nachdem das nun schon das zweite "kritische" Posting hier ist möchte ich doch mal ganz offiziell festhalten...

... dass wir froh sind wenn wir von Anderen zusätzliche Infos bekommen
... dass wir dankbar sind wenn man uns hilft noch mehr / noch höher / noch weiter zu kommen
... dass - falls es tatsächlich mal soweit kommen sollte - die "Ablehnung" eines Vorschlages *nie* persönlich gemeint ist /* persönlich* genommen werden sollte

So, nun genug davon, btT und ich schaue mal ob ich nächstes WE die nötige Zeit für BFS finde


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nachdem das nun schon das zweite "kritische" Posting hier ist möchte ich doch mal ganz offiziell festhalten...
> 
> ... dass wir froh sind wenn wir von Anderen zusätzliche Infos bekommen
> ... dass wir dankbar sind wenn man uns hilft noch mehr / noch höher / noch weiter zu kommen
> ...


Ich glaube kaum das hier wirklich was persönlich gemeint ist, das für sind wir doch alle viel zu nett. 

An Aussagen wie " Es ist aber eure Sache..." weiss ich gar nicht was kritisch daran sein soll, ist doch eh im Sinne von "Muss jeder selber wissen ob er es testen und benutzten will oder nicht". 

Es könnte natürlich auch sein das ich schon zu stark durch das andere Forum abgehärtet bin was solche Sachen anbelangt > da wird zeitweise schon mit ganz anderen Worten diskutiert wen sich welche auf dem Kicker haben (keine Schimpfworte). 
Da gehöre ich mit meinen 30Jahren noch fast zu den jungen Wilden.


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ich schaue mal ob ich nächstes WE die nötige Zeit für BFS finde


 
Ist ja nur ein alternativer Kernel, den kann man auch parallel zum Default-Kernel installieren und bei "Nichtgefallen" zurückschicken. Eehhmm nein: den default Kernel in der Grub-Konfiguration ändern oder auch onthefly beim Boot auswählen.


----------



## mihapiha (26. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> An Aussagen wie " Es ist aber eure Sache..." weiss ich gar nicht was kritisch daran sein soll, ist doch eh im Sinne von "Muss jeder selber wissen ob er es testen und benutzten will oder nicht".


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich weiß gar nicht wie man es anders verstehen soll. Nur die wenigsten Falter haben mit ihrem Hobby auch negative Bestrebungen 

Ich bin ja selber Moderator in Foren, aber dass ist wirklich kleinlich...

Außerdem denke ich das BSF wenig negative Folgen haben kann. Schließlich verwenden es ja so viele....


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2012)

Also doch noch mal oT:

Nein, das war keine Kritik (an dir) - und somit auch nicht kleinlich
Ich wollte nur klar festhalten, dass du ruhig weiterhin "tippsen" sollst - es aber nicht persönlich nehmen sollst falls mal wer nicht "darauf einsteigt"
Nu ist aber wirklich gut


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. September 2012)

Jetzt geb ich auch noch meinen Faltsenf dazu: Ich finde, dass Linux 10.10 + TheKraken sehr viel bringen und mir reicht das, ich persönlich werde BFS nicht installieren. Irgendwann ist man halt am Anschlag und es geht nicht mehr weiter mit den PPD....
Wau, momentan ist es ja echt krass mit den 8101er: mein Xeon 5690 schafft bei denen nur noch eine TPF von 23,5min! Ich hab schon gemeint, er läuft nur auf einem Bein aber auch bei meinen 3930K sehe ich, dass die TPF deutlich schlechter wurde.......so eine Frechheit!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Jetzt geb ich auch noch meinen Faltsenf dazu: Ich finde, dass Linux 10.10 + TheKraken sehr viel bringen und mir reicht das, ich persönlich werde BFS nicht installieren. Irgendwann ist man halt am Anschlag und es geht nicht mehr weiter mit den PPD....



Genau* das* meinte ich mit meiner "Bemerkung"



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wau, momentan ist es ja echt krass mit den 8101er: mein Xeon 5690 schafft bei denen nur noch eine TPF von 23,5min! Ich hab schon gemeint, er läuft nur auf einem Bein aber auch bei meinen 3930K sehe ich, dass die TPF deutlich schlechter wurde.......so eine Frechheit!



Ich bin dir* extrem* dankbar für diese Anmerkung
Als ich gestern in Castle Bumblestein war habe ich mir echt die Augen gerieben und danach überprüft ob wirklich alle Kerne auf 100% laufen
Nun weiss ich, dass es offenbar nicht nur mir so geht und wir (mit den8101ern) wieder mal eine "Ar**karte gezogen haben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2012)

Ich sag es ja, es gibt gute und schlechte P8101 > Unterschiede bis 20%!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich sag es ja, es gibt gute und schlechte P8101 > Unterschiede bis 20%!



Immerhin gibt es auch gute... 

Es gibt keine guten 762xer


----------



## Amigafan (27. September 2012)

Wenn es Euch beruhigt: 

Bei den "normalen" WU´s wird z. Zeit auch viel Schrott verteilt - nicht nur die 762xer WU´s für die Graka 

Es ist ein deutlicher Unterschied, ob man knappe 100K PPD oder gute 115k PPD - mit demselben Equipment und denselben Einstellungen wohlgemerkt - erfaltet.  

Und so ist man der letzte uHu  unter den Top10 - fragt sich wie lange noch . . .


----------



## Thosch (27. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Immerhin gibt es auch gute...
> 
> Es gibt keine guten 762xer


 
+Amigafan
... muss ich dir/euch leider *extrem*st zustimmen ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. September 2012)

*Kann das jemand bestätigen:* Seit gestern ab ca. 19.00h dauert der download einer großen BIG-WU, also 810X rund 7-8min! 

Ich hab mir schon gedacht, meine Netzwerkverbindung spinnt, aber der Upload geht von den WUs zügig voran, max. 15min. Auch innerhalb des Netzwerkes kann ich die Daten schnell transferieren....
Aber wenn das einer bestätigen könnte, dann würde ich mich besser fühlen.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2012)

Gestern Abend um 21Uhr ging ne P8101 zurück, da waren um die 6-7min.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2012)

Kann dazu (noch) nichts sagen - muss erst zuhause sein


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend um 21Uhr ging ne P8101 zurück, da waren um die 6-7min.


Und wie lange dauerte der Download? Oder meinst du damit den Download der neuen WU?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie lange dauerte der Download? Oder meinst du damit den Download der neuen WU?


Das Zurückschicken (Upload) der durchgefaltenen P8101 ging 6-7min, wie lange der Download der neuen P8101 dauerte müsste ich heute Abend nachschauen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Und wie lange dauerte der Download?


Hab mir die Log angesehen: 28,90MB in 11s.
Upload waren 5:05min.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2012)

So, hier meine Daten; jeweils eine 8101:

SR2: Upload der vorherigen WU 6 Minuten 21 // Download der neuen WU 48 Sekunden
OPTERON: Upload der vorherigen WU 6 Minuten 11 // Download der neuen WU 50 Sekunden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2012)

@mihapiha: Ich hab das BSF auf meinem E5-Server getestet, hat zu einer Verschlechterung geführt : Mit dem "normalen" Sheduler komm ich auf eine TPF 17:20min, mit dem BSF komm ich auf 17:58min.

Getestet mit ein und der selben P8101 (Run 18, Clone 6, Gen 35) über mehrere Frames hinweg (BFS ~70%, normaler Sheduler ~10%) die der Server ungestört falten konnte.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *Kann das jemand bestätigen:* Seit gestern ab ca. 19.00h dauert der download einer großen BIG-WU, also 810X rund 7-8min!
> 
> Ich hab mir schon gedacht, meine Netzwerkverbindung spinnt, aber der Upload geht von den WUs zügig voran, max. 15min. Auch innerhalb des Netzwerkes kann ich die Daten schnell transferieren....
> Aber wenn das einer bestätigen könnte, dann würde ich mich besser fühlen.....



Komisch, dass da bei mir der Download im Verhältniss zur Datenmenge langsamer ist als der Upload? Naja, solange der Upload so schnell bleibt und der Download nicht schlechter wird als der Upload von der Zeit gesehen dann passt des schon. Wenn ich nämlich etwas anderes Downloade, also keine WU über V6 dann hab ich meine erwartete Geschwindigkeit, nur der V6 ist so langsam.....

*Update:* Auch im Terminal kann ich ohne weiteres mit voller Geschwindigkeit Daten downloaden, da muss anscheinend eine schlechte Anbindung zwischen meinem Internetanbieter und dem Stanfordserver sein.....es ist alles so rätselhaft........ warum ist der V6 auf meinen Servern so langsam beim download?


----------



## PAUI (29. September 2012)

ich musste grade den FX-8150 Server sbschalten zwecks überhitzung. der 5000rpm Lüfter ist defekt und die termperaturen schossen über 67C° hinaus.


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> der 5000rpm Lüfter ist defekt


Hallelujah, was ist das für eine Turbine?


----------



## PAUI (29. September 2012)

kein Plan. auf jeden fall höre ich davon nichts weil der 500KM von mir weg steht.
die hatten auf ein Ticket wegen zu hoher wärme einen 5000rpm Lüfter verbaut gehabt, damit waren die temps im grünen bereich nur ob das ein gehäuse oder der cpu Lüfter war kein Plan.
ich denke mal nen papst ungefähr 40db laut.

EDIT: wir haben wieder nen neuen 5000rpm Lüfter bekommen.
EDIT2: der Lüfterstecker war *extrem* locker.


----------



## Thosch (30. September 2012)

Moin.
Hab bei eine mir ungewöhnliche Meldung im Log:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind irwelche Server down ? Sind die Punkte verloren im WeltWeitenWech ?? Wie kann ich im (Ubuntu-12.04er-)v7 einen neuen Sendeversuch anschieben wenn die Punkte noch da sein sollten ?? Und warum mag der die Ergebnisse nicht ??

Edit: Und trotz SSD braucht der mir zum "cleanen" *extrem* lange ... !?!  

Edit2: Ich denke mal das wenn die Punkte *nicht* angekommen sind die WU als "verloren" gilt da sie im FaHControl-Fenster nicht mehr gelistet ist.
Das wäre dann *extrem* zum


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin.
> Hab bei eine mir ungewöhnliche Meldung im Log:
> 
> 
> ...



Habe diese Meldung noch nie gesehen; schaut aber schlecht aus für die WU
Mein Mitgefühl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin.
> Hab bei eine mir ungewöhnliche Meldung im Log:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich *extrem* mit > genau die gleiche Meldung. 
Wenn es so ist sind 280'000 Punkte futsch und als Dank hab ich gerade ne langsame P8101 bekommen > 201kPPD statt 243kPPD. 

Kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer: Er versucht immer wieder Kontakt mit einem Server aufzunehmen und das ungefähr im 5min Takt.


----------



## Amigafan (30. September 2012)

Es scheint, dass der Ergebnis-Server bereits alle "nötigen" Ergebnisse erhalten hat und deswegen die Annahme verweigert, da diese "Arbeit" beendet ist (work quit)


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. September 2012)

Boah, mir gehts genauso, jede 2. WU wird mit diesen Meldungen bei mir geuploadet: 

_[00:41:07] + Attempting to send results [September 30 00:41:07 UTC]
[00:54:07] - Server reports problem with unit.
[00:54:07] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[00:54:07] Cleaning up work directory
_
Und dann gibts natürlich auch keine Punkte, nichteinmal die Basispunkte!
Habe mein Down-Upload getestet mit einem 1GB RAR-Archiv, da ich ja zur Zeit sowieso ungewöhnliche Verhaltensweisen und Geschwindigkeiten(sehr langsam!) beim Download einer WU beobachtet habe, das Archiv wurde aber erfolgreich uploadet und danach ohne Fehler downloadet. Also der Fehler liegt nicht bei mir.....bzw. bei uns....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. September 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Es scheint, dass der Ergebnis-Server bereits alle "nötigen" Ergebnisse erhalten hat und deswegen die Annahme verweigert, da diese "Arbeit" beendet ist (work quit)


Würde das den nicht bedeuten das Standfort mehrmals die genau gleiche WU (gleicher Run/Clone/Gen) verschickt hat? 
Zumindest ist meinen Logs ist die genau gleiche WU nicht zu finden und er versucht nach wie vor Verbindung zu den Servern aufzubauen.


Edit: In den nächsten paar Minuten wird ne P7624 von der einen GTX460 fertig, mal schauen was da für ne Rückmeldung kommt.

Edit 2: Wurde anstandslos angenommen.


----------



## PAUI (30. September 2012)

ich habe diese Meldung bei meiner HD7970 auch. die fängt an für 20 sekunden zu falten und dann kommt die meldung und das wiederholt sich das 5 mal, danach steht beim slot da failed.


----------



## Thosch (30. September 2012)

Also bei mir gabs noch keine Punkte nachgereicht.   Andere WUs, egal ob smp oder gpu sind anstandslos abgerechnet worden. Und selbst wenn Standfort "zur Sicherheit" oder "Überprüfung" die eine oder andere WU nochmals berechnen läßt sollte es Punkte dafür geben !  Für lau möcht` ich`s auch nicht immer machen. Ich bin *extrem* enttäuscht über diesen Ausgang der WU-Berechnung ...  
Ansonsten könnte ich den Server auch für andere nützliche Dinge "arbeiten" lassen. Und wenn Steam/Valve (?) das wahr macht die ganzen Games für Linux zu konvertieren ... na dann abber ... und ein Ultimate hätte ich zur Not auch noch bei der Hand ...


----------



## DaN_I (30. September 2012)

Bei mir ist heut auch eine 8101 "verschollen"! 
Auszug aus log:

[01:59:56] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[02:00:03] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[02:00:03] Sending work to server
[02:00:03] Project: 8101 (Run 12, Clone 6, Gen 65)
[02:00:03] + Attempting to send results [September 30 02:00:03 UTC]
[02:06:10] - Server reports problem with unit.

Sehr ärgerlich, dass da so viele Points vom Team flöten gegangen sind!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2012)

.. Ihr fangt an mir Angst zu machen ...
Die letzten 8101er wurden ja anstandslos angenommen
Ich hoffe bloss, dass ich morgen nicht auch so ein Fiasko erlebe


----------



## Octopoth (30. September 2012)

DaN_I schrieb:


> Bei mir ist heut auch eine 8101 "verschollen"!
> Auszug aus log:
> 
> [01:59:56] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> ...


 

Ist mir gerade auch passiert, so was ist echt zum


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. September 2012)

Tja, und mit den 7min zum Downloaden einer BIG-WU hats bei mir angefangen......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. September 2012)

Wen ich so höre wer alles Probleme mit BigWU's hat, werd ich wohl meinen Server auf normale WU's umstellen. In knapp 24h sollte die aktuelle P8101 fertig werden: wen sie normal angenommen und dementsprechend auch die Punkte vergeben werden, stell ich ihn auch wieder auf BigWU um, aber so > Nein Danke!


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen ich so höre wer alles Probleme mit BigWU's hat, werd ich wohl meinen Server auf normale WU's umstellen. In knapp 24h sollte die aktuelle P8101 fertig werden: wen sie normal angenommen und dementsprechend auch die Punkte vergeben werden, stell ich ihn auch wieder auf BigWU um, aber so > Nein Danke!


Das hab ich auch vor, heute Spätabend werden gleich 3 WUs von mir fertig, wenn die alle nicht zählen, dann kommt das BIGADV bei mir auch weg....


----------



## wolf7 (30. September 2012)

das scheint aber nur die BIG-WUs zu betreffen. ich hatte bei meinem zeug bisher keine probleme...


----------



## mattinator (30. September 2012)

Das ist ja wirklich maximaler M...
Gehört hier in den Server-Thread zwar nicht unbedingt rein, die "normalen" Projekte (GPU und CPU-SMP v7) sind bei mir seit dem 28.09. ohne Probleme durchgelaufen und hochgeladen. Notepad++-Suche:


Spoiler






> Search "Sending unit results" (15 hits in 1 files)
> C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\log.txt (15 hits)
> Line 309: 21:02:28:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:OK project:7023 run:2 clone:88 gen:48 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000730001329c4dfba9fc1471f155
> Line 499: 22:40:56:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:OK project:8049 run:671 clone:8 gen:88 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000008b6652edcc5013384d0ee291c4
> ...





Scheint also "nur" die Big-Units zu betreffen, wobei "nur" wohl der falsche Ausdruck ist. Das demotiviert sicher *EXTREM*.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. September 2012)

Man sieht es auch sehr deutlich, dass es die BIGwuer betrifft, wenn man [H]ardOCP sich anschaut. Der Tagesaustoß ist deutlich gesunken.....


----------



## mattinator (30. September 2012)

Da wird es wohl ganz schön Ärger im Hause Stanford geben. Bin gespannt, was jetzt wieder schiefgelaufen ist.


----------



## sc59 (30. September 2012)

Mein Beileid an die BIG Falter.
Stanford hat wohl Server Probleme.
Folding Forum • View topic - Bigadv Collection and or Assighnment server is broken


----------



## Amigafan (30. September 2012)

Es gibt mindestens 2 Möglichkeiten, was schief gelaufen sein könnte:

1. Der Server hat Probleme, an sich "normale" Ergebnisse anzunehmen . . . 
2. Die WU´s sind "falsch gestrickt", zeigen ein falsches Ergebnis und werden deshalb vom Ergebnisserver abgelehnt . . . 

Das bedeutet: 
In beiden Fällen ist das Ergebnis *extrem *frustrierend . . .    - allen betroffenen Faltern gilt mein Mitgefühl

Edit:
Aaahh - daher stehe ich im Wochenergebnis im Augenblick auch auf Rang 2 hinter Mr. Bumble


----------



## Thosch (30. September 2012)

Na toll wie sich das hier anhört ... und meine Opterons "kauen" gerade eben wieder eine 8101er durch ... schööönen Schrank nach Standfort !!  
Sie wollen das ihnen bei ihrer Forschung geholfen wird !?!? Dann sollen sie bitte schön den "Karren" ordentlich am Laufen halten !!!!  
*EXTREM*st zum    !!!!!!!

Edit: Ich hab gerade mal das Log durchgesehen und musste wieder    ...  bis 29% eine TPF von um die 28min, danach gings bei der WU auf knapp 40 min pro % rauf !!!   
Also langsam hab ich die Schnauze voll ... will zufällig jemand nen Opteron-Server kaufen ??


----------



## Abductee (1. Oktober 2012)

Meine 8101 wurde gestern auch nicht angenommen. 
 "server did not like....."


----------



## Thosch (1. Oktober 2012)

Quer übern Daumen gepeilt sind das ja glei ma weit über ne Mille die fürn Poppes sind ... nun...sagt fein Danke zu Tante Stanfort, Kinders !!    So erhält man sich nicht seine Zuarbeiter ... *extrem*e Kacke is das ...


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2012)

Na ich hoffe mal....


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mal etwas quer durch die "Konkurrenz" gesurft
Man sieht überdeutlich welche Teams hauptsächlich auf Server/BIG_WU-falten setzen
Wir kommen dabei noch gnädig weg - dank guter Durchmischung

Und dann bin ich zufällig noch auf etwas gestossen was ich *NIE* für möglich gehalten hätte
... In rund 2 Tagen werde ich AtlasFolder überholen ...

Allerdings hat das ganze einen leichten "Cheat" drinne...
Ich überhole natürlich den "alten" AtlasFolder - der faltet ja gar nicht mehr
Der neue - bei (H)ardOCP - hat "erst" gut 80 Mio. und Rang 317


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2012)

Vor knapp 3h ging von meinem Server ne P8101 zurück > so wie es aussieht werden sie endlich wieder richtig gezählt. 
Punkte sind gutgeschrieben worden, hatte mich schon darauf eingestellt das 500'000Punkte hinüber sind.


----------



## Thosch (1. Oktober 2012)

... puuuhh ... will ich`s mal hoffen das das wieder funzt, in ca. 9h wird bei mir auch wieder eine 8101er fertig ...  ... *extrem* "böser" Vorfall ...


----------



## PAUI (1. Oktober 2012)

Also Corehack unter Debian 7 Wheezy Funktioniert, allerneuster kernel 3.2.0-3-amd64.


----------



## DaN_I (1. Oktober 2012)

Mein neuer Faltserver ….


 vor ein paar Wochen hat mich mein Cousin aus Kanada kontaktiert, er soll für einen Kunden zwei Xeon E5-2680 (ES) verkaufen und ob ich vielleicht Interesse hätte.
Ich hab hin und her überlegt und kalkuliert, was mich das Gesamtprojekt – hatte natürlich einen Faltserver auf Basis der Xeons im Sinn - so kosten würde, 

aber konnte bei einem Preis von 1100 CAD (ca. 830 €) dann doch nicht wieder stehen und hab ihm die zwei CPUs abgekauft    


 Meine Hardware Altbestände im Keller, bestehend aus Gehäuse (HAF 922), SSD (60 GB Corsair Force/SATA 2), Speicher für 1.CPU (4x 2GB Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800), 

sollten natürlich auch ihren Platz im neuen Faltserver haben. Da ich erst mal das Netzteil (BeQuiet P9 850 W) vom Spiele Rechner nehmen wollte, 

mussten also noch Motherboard (ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS), CPU Kühler (2x Corsair H100), GraKa (EVGA GT 520 Passiv) und Arbeitsspeicher für die 2.CPU (nochmal 4x 2GB Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800) bestellt werden.


 Nun sind am 29.10. die letzten Komponenten angekommen und ich hab mich gleich daran gemacht den neuen Rechner zusammen zu schrauben 

– wurde ganz schön eng in dem keinen Gehäuse (!!!), aber sonst keine Probleme ….   


Bisher läuft der Server auch ohne zu mucken – klopf auf Holz - mit AllCore TurboTakt von 3130 Mhz und Quardchannel DDR3 @ 808 Mhz bei einen Stromkonsum von 350 W !
 Werde vielleicht die nächsten Tage noch etwas mit den Spannungen (aktuell Vcore = 1.160 V) herum experimentieren, 



aber bin jetzt schon *extrem* glücklich mit dem neuen Teil       



Hier noch ein paar Werte aus dem HFM Work Unit History Viewer von gestern und heute:


 P6978 > TPF: 54sec > PPD: 128000
 P6977 > TPF: 53sec > PPD: 132000
 P6901 > TPF: 7min57sec > PPD: 263000


----------



## acer86 (1. Oktober 2012)

DaN_I schrieb:


> Mein neuer Faltserver ….
> 
> 
> vor ein paar Wochen hat mich mein Cousin aus Kanada kontaktiert, er soll für einen Kunden zwei Xeon E5-2680 (ES) verkaufen und ob ich vielleicht Interesse hätte.
> ...


 
Jetzt wird hier wohl der Serverwahn 2.0 ausgerufen, so viele High end systeme die hier in letzter zeit in Planung und Realität umgesetzt werden, erst A.Meier mit sein Sockel 2011er sys jetzt DaN_I mit seinem und in naher zukunft auch mihapiha mit sein 4 Sockel AMD Server, ist schon eine Krasse Entwicklung dieses Jahr.

Das ist mal _*EXTREM*_ End-Geil wen ich das mal so ausdrücken darf, Sehr schöner Aufbau mit den beiden H100 wakü´s (wie sieht es mit den temps aus? ) 
und wen ich die PPD Werte sehe könnt ich sofort  128000PPD bei einer 6978er wu da macht mein 2600K gerade mal 23000PPD.
und bei der alten 6901er Bigwu macht dein Sys 263000PPD das nenne ich mal in verbindung mit den gerade mal 350W ein Top wert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2012)

@DaN_I: Hab ich doch richtig vermutet: meine beiden E5-2687W ES entsprechen mit ihrer Faltleistung genau deinen beiden E5-2680. 
Danke für den Beweis.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Oktober 2012)

*@DaN_I:* Dann gehts bei Dir ja jetzt dann so richtig los!  Respekt! Das war ein guter Kauf!
So, dann pumpen wir mal die Team-PPD auf die 4 Mio. auf.....meine Rechner laufen jetzt auch wieder auf BIGs und tragen einen kleinen Teil dazu bei....


----------



## Thosch (2. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *@DaN_I:* ... auf die 4 Mio. auf.....


Na ich hoffe doch eher in Ri 5 Mille pro Tach !


----------



## DaN_I (2. Oktober 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> .... Sehr schöner Aufbau mit den beiden H100 wakü´s (wie sieht es mit den temps aus? ) ....


 
Danke, die Temps sind so zwischen 39° - 46° C (H100 Lüftersteuerung auf Stufe 1)

@ A.Meier-PS3: Gern geschehen!    

@ picar81_4711: werde die Faltleistung meiner anderen beiden Systeme jetzt etwas verringern, da mir sonst die Stomkosten doch zu hoch wären
                       - hab ja schon zwei Kids und wollte eigentlich kein drittes mit dem Namen Stanford   -


----------



## mihapiha (2. Oktober 2012)

Die 4 Millionen pro Tag sollten schon drin sein. Spätestens wenn mein Server läuft. DIe CPUs sind neu, und wurden von einem Freund von mir gestern getestet. Es liegt also kein Fehler vor, und sie werden sich demnächst auf den Weg zu mir machen. Nur hinsichtlich Speicher-Liefertermin habe ich noch nichts erfahren. 

Aber in zwei Wochen könnten auch von meiner Seite wieder um die 400 - 450k PPD kommen


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Oktober 2012)

DaN_I schrieb:


> ................
> @ picar81_4711: werde die Faltleistung meiner anderen beiden Systeme jetzt etwas verringern, da mir sonst die Stomkosten doch zu hoch wären
> - hab ja schon zwei Kids und wollte eigentlich kein drittes mit dem Namen Stanford   -


Wenn Du nicht vor hast, *A.Meier-PS3* damit einzuholen dann reicht das völlig aus....


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2012)

DaN_I schrieb:


> Mein neuer Faltserver ….



Holla die Waldfeh - ein schmuckes Teil 
Da werden wir zu neuen Höhen aufsteigen - sofern Stanford uns lässt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Oktober 2012)

DaN_I schrieb:


> Danke, die Temps sind so zwischen 39° - 46° C (H100 Lüftersteuerung auf Stufe 1)


Da haben wir den besten Beweis dafür das meine beiden MagiCool-Kühler nicht die Besten sind >  50° - 52°C 

@picar: Wenn er will, soll er ruhig > mir reicht meine aktuelle Stromrechnung.


----------



## Abductee (2. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Vor knapp 3h ging von meinem Server ne P8101 zurück > so wie es aussieht werden sie endlich wieder richtig gezählt.


 
Meine 8101er wurde auch gerade angenommen, scheint wieder zu funktionieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Oktober 2012)

Langsam fang ich echt an den V7 zu hassen: 
Der V7 ist ja darauf eingestellt sich bei 99% ne neue WU zu holen > jetzt hat der bereits bei 78% (!) ne neue WU geholt, sprich rund 6h zu früh! 

Ich überleg mir langsam echt die Rückkehr zum V6, den für mich überwiegen die Nachtteile des V7 die Vorteile.


----------



## Schmidde (3. Oktober 2012)

Bin mit meinem Gaming Rechner auch wieder zurück auf den V6 nachdem ich lieber mit meinem X6 statt mit der GTX570 falte


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir langsam echt die Rückkehr zum V6, den für mich überwiegen die Nachtteile des V7 die Vorteile.



Ich kann diese Absicht nur unterstützen; oder wie Picard (der Chef der Enterprise - nicht unser Falterfreund) sagen würde "make it so"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich muß mich ein beim V7 ein wenigt entschuldigen, so wie es aussieht hatte er sich doch nicht ne neue WU geholt > wieso schreibt er auch in die Log "Downloading P8101"?

Mehr mögen tue ich ihn deswegen trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich muß mich ein beim V7 ein wenig entschuldigen, so wie es aussieht hatte er sich doch nicht ne neue WU geholt > wieso schreibt er auch in die Log "Downloading P8101"?



Kann es sein, dass er sich die *Beschreibung* heruntergeladen hat - das tut er manchmal erst "spät"



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mehr mögen tue ich ihn deswegen trotzdem nicht.



Das macht gar nichts


----------



## mihapiha (3. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir langsam echt die Rückkehr zum V6, den für mich überwiegen die Nachtteile des V7 die Vorteile.


 
das würde die Aussagen die ich auf [H] gehört habe fast bestätigen. Es scheint wirklich als wäre der V7 noch nicht ganz ausgereift für sehr schnelle Systeme...


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Oktober 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ............Es scheint wirklich als wäre der V7 noch nicht ganz ausgereift für sehr schnelle Systeme...


Das kann ich auch bestätigen......der V6 arbeitet bei mir einwandfrei


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch bestätigen......der V6 arbeitet bei mir einwandfrei



... und auch bei mir

Nur so als Gedankenhintergrund - wenn ich wegen V7 eine SMP (oder auch GraKa-WU) verliere ist das ärgerlich, tut weh und (zornes-)rötet den Kopf
Aber eine *BIG* zu riskieren ist für mich absolut ein no-go

N.B. Stanford sorgt ja auch so dafür, dass unsere Bäume nicht in den Himmel wachsen

N.B.2 Nun ist wenigstens wieder mal eine BIG von mir angerechnet worden - und ich will gar nicht zusammenzählen wie viele Punkte wir zusammen liegengelassen haben


----------



## mihapiha (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass die BIG-WUs weniger Punkte liefern weil sich EVGA immer wieder in Stanford beschwert hat, da sie mit all den GPU Faltern, die sie haben, trotzdem an Boden gegenüber anderen Teams verlieren. Ob das stimmt oder nicht, weiß ich nicht. Aber es ist halt ein Fakt, dass man mit einer CPU Faltfarm mehr an Punkten herausholen kann bei weniger Stromverbrauch als mit einer GPU Faltfarm. Und es ist auch Fakt, dass es EVGA nicht gefallen wird seinen 1. Platz in der Weltrangliste abgeben zu müssen. Aufgrund EVGAs Beschwerden, sollen sich auch die P8102 WUs so in Grenzen halten, da der Unterschied zwischen GPUs und CPUs noch krasser wird...


----------



## PAUI (3. Oktober 2012)

das liegt nur daran das es auf GPU WU´s keine Bonus Punkte gibt, denn die Basepoints sind schon hoch angesetzt. Würde es dort Bonus Punkte geben würden die sich nicht beschweren.


----------



## sc59 (3. Oktober 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ... sagen lassen, dass die BIG-WUs weniger Punkte liefern weil sich EVGA immer wieder in Stanford beschwert hat, da sie mit all den GPU Faltern, die sie haben, trotzdem an Boden gegenüber anderen Teams verlieren..........
> Aber es ist halt ein Fakt, dass man mit einer CPU Faltfarm mehr an Punkten herausholen kann bei weniger Stromverbrauch als mit einer GPU Faltfarm. ...................
> Aufgrund EVGAs Beschwerden, sollen sich auch die P8102 WUs so in Grenzen halten, da der Unterschied zwischen GPUs und CPUs noch krasser wird...



Hallo,
ich habe grade mal die Top 20 Falter von EVGA durchgeblättert.
Da haben auch fast alle grosse CPU Falter dabei, kann man sehr gut an den Punkten erkennen.
Die würden sich durch ihre beschwerden ja die eigene Wurst vom Brot ziehen.
Effizientes falten ist bei denen mit Sicherheit nicht einfach so seitlich vorbeigegangen,
nur weil sie einen Namen eines Graka Herstelles tragen.
Und ausserdem wo würde der allgemeine Grundgedanke des Faltens hingehen wenn sich jeder beschwert über Punkte vergaben.
Verstehn kann ich das ich den ersten platz auch nicht aufgeben wollen würde.
greetz und schönen Tag noch 
sc59


----------



## Amigafan (3. Oktober 2012)

Das ist wie mit dem Punkte-Output zwischen AMD- und Nvidia-GPU´s

Von der Rechenleistung her müssten AMD-GPU´s mehr als die doppelten PPD´s gegenüber Nvidia erfalten - gegenüber Keppler wäre das Verhältnis noch höher - aber Stanford hat die AMD-WU´s punktemäßig "kastriert" . . . 
Es sähe ja schon "komisch" aus, wenn Nvidia-GPU´s - trotz Unterstützung duch den Hersteller selbst - nicht einmal die Hälfte der Punkte "erfalten" würde. 
Da wäre ein Engagement von Nvidia wohl ganz schnell vorbei . . .


----------



## PAUI (3. Oktober 2012)

mich regt es da nur auf das der amd core nicht weiter entwickelt wird. das es endlich vorwärts geht. ich glaube da würden auch paar andere mit ihren Mining Rigs mitmachen und dann gehts erst vorwärts.
z.b. sowas hier Bitcoin Mining Rig - 24 Machine Setup - 48Gh - YouTube


----------



## mihapiha (3. Oktober 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe grade mal die Top 20 Falter von EVGA durchgeblättert.
> Da haben auch fast alle grosse CPU Falter dabei, kann man sehr gut an den Punkten erkennen.



Die meisten sind mit EVGA SR2 oder SRX MB unterwegs. Eine 4P Intel oder AMD Plattform sucht man lang. Schau dir mal die Top 20 Falter auf [H] an, die falten alle nur mit 4P AMD Systemen. EVGA erfaltet mit fast 1000 aktiven Mitgliedern weniger als [H] mit seinen 30 oder 40 Faltern mit 4P Systemen. Würden sie nur P8102 WUs bekommen, würden sich die PPD noch verdoppeln. 

EVGA faltet halt fast ausschließlich auf EVGA basierten Systemen. Seinen es MBs oder Grafikkarten...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> .. aber Stanford hat die AMD-WU´s punktemäßig "kastriert" . . .



Da muss ich jetzt trotzdem kurz den "SMARTASS" anwerfen - denn so ist das nicht ganz richtig
Stanford hat nie aktiv etwas gegen die ATI-Karten unternommen; sie sehen sich einfach ausserstande die Karten Treiber- bzw. Client-mässig zu optimieren
Wenn man etwas tiefer gräbt schieben sich ATI und Stanford gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter zu

Aber an den Tatsache ändert das natürlich auch nichts - leider


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich brauch mal kurz euren Ratschlag:
Ich hab ja erwändt das sich die Temps meiner beiden E5's um die 50-52°C (einzelner Kern bis 56°C, aber im gleichen E5 einer mit maximal 38°C) bewegen> ist das auf lange Sicht Gesund?


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Oktober 2012)

Vollkommen! Brauchst Dir keine Sorgen zu machen.....wäre es ein AMD dann schon, aber Intel verträgt mehr.......und wie ich schon mal erwähnt habe: Die Spannung grillt die CPU, nicht die Temp.


----------



## PAUI (3. Oktober 2012)

was sind es für welche? bei intel cpus killst du die maximal nur mit erhöhter spannung, aber solange du nicht über 70 kommst mach dir keine pladde.

EDIT: zu langsam


----------



## Amigafan (3. Oktober 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da muss ich jetzt trotzdem kurz den "SMARTASS" anwerfen - denn so ist das nicht ganz richtig
> Stanford hat nie aktiv etwas gegen die ATI-Karten unternommen; sie sehen sich einfach ausserstande die Karten Treiber- bzw. Client-mässig zu optimieren
> Wenn man etwas tiefer gräbt schieben sich ATI und Stanford gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter zu
> 
> Aber an den Tatsache ändert das natürlich auch nichts - leider




Aktiv haben sie nichts gegen AMD/ATI gemacht - das habe ich auch nicht behauptet, aber:

Da Stanford ja frei steht, die Ergebnisse zu "bepunkten", haben Sie es gemacht wie bei anderen WU´s auch: 
Einige ergeben eine hohe Punktzahl, andere eine wesentlich niedrigere - unabhängig vom Stromverbrauch oder Rechenumfang. 
Das "warum" entzieht sich - wohlweislich und gewollt - unserer Kenntnis. 

Daher heißt es auch:
Friß oder stirb - also: Falte oder lass es sein - und begnüge Dich mit dem, was wir (Stanford) Dir "bieten" . . . 

Ob das "gerecht" ist oder nicht, steht dabei auf einem ganz anderen Blatt . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2012)

@PAUI: Geht um meine beiden E5-2687W ES, obwohl von der Faltleistung und Stromverbrauch her wäre die Bezeichnung "E5-2680 ES" die passendere.


----------



## PAUI (3. Oktober 2012)

Tcase 67C° Also brauchst dir absolut keine Pladde zu machen hat ne maxtemp von 105C°.
weil mein 3770K fast die gleiche tcase hat.

ich wäre sowieso mal angetan das jeder sein serversetup mal in de sig nimmt hab kein überblick mehr.


----------



## Abductee (3. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ich wäre sowieso mal angetan das jeder sein serversetup mal in de sig nimmt hab kein überblick mehr.



Die Idee ist gar nicht so schlecht, musste auch schon einige Male auf die Übersichtsseite zurückblättern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Tcase 67C° Also brauchst dir absolut keine Pladde zu machen hat ne maxtemp von 105C°.
> weil mein 3770K fast die gleiche tcase hat.


Danke für die Info. 



PAUI schrieb:


> Ich wäre sowieso mal angetan das jeder sein serversetup mal in de sig nimmt hab kein überblick mehr.


Wäre ich auch dafür. 
Mach ich selber auch immer seit ich einen Faltserver habe, aber mit dem neuen Server warte ich noch damit bis ich die Ersatz-RAM habe.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ich wäre sowieso mal angetan das jeder sein serversetup mal in de sig nimmt hab kein überblick mehr.



Gute Idee - hab ich doch glatt mal gemacht... ist es recht so??


----------



## Schmidde (3. Oktober 2012)

Hab bei mir einen Link zum SysProfile, sollte auch reichen 


Am Wochenende zieht mein Server auf Wunsch meines Vaters wieder in sein Büro, er meint so müsse er im Winter nicht immer die Heizung aufdrehen 
Dabei wird er gleich mal wieder grüntlich entstaubt und bekommt eine SSD spendiert


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ...................
> 
> ich wäre sowieso mal angetan das jeder sein serversetup mal in de sig nimmt hab kein überblick mehr.


Was ich am laufen hab, sieht man auch in meiner Signatur > *Folding Client Summary*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2012)

@picar81_4711: Du getraust dich das uns auf die Nase zu binden?
Ich seh nämlich einen "E5-2687W"-Server der gerade ne P8102 mit 428kPPD (auch haben will) am falten ist.

Edit: Sind die 2687W die Verkaufsversionen, sprich keine ES-CPUs?
428kPPD sind ne gewaltige Nummer und ich glaub kaum das es nur drann liegt das die P8102 schneller läuft als P8101.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @picar81_4711: Du traust dich uns das auf die Nase zu binden?
> Ich seh nämlich einen "E5-2687W"-Server der gerade ne P8102 mit 428kPPD (auch haben will) am falten ist.


 
Stimmt, sowas braucht schon Mut 
Aber wenigstens laufen 2 davon (incl. 1 x 8102) asynchron 
Das tröstet dann wieder etwas


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @picar81_4711: Du getraust dich das uns auf die Nase zu binden?
> Ich seh nämlich einen "E5-2687W"-Server der gerade ne P8102 mit 428kPPD (auch haben will) am falten ist.
> 
> Edit: Sind die 2687W die Verkaufsversionen, sprich keine ES-CPUs?
> 428kPPD sind ne gewaltige Nummer und ich glaub kaum das es nur drann liegt das die P8102 schneller läuft als P8101.



Spätestens in 5 Tagen hättet Ihr es eh gemerkt, das ich einen neuen Server am laufen habe.
Meine 2 x 3930K laufen nur noch für kurze Zeit, der 2687W ersetzt die Beiden.
Der neue Server braucht ca. 450W und ist daher ein "Echter".


----------



## PAUI (4. Oktober 2012)

und da sagst du nich mal was vorher. alles geheim.


----------



## Muschkote (4. Oktober 2012)

@picar81_4711
Ist ja unglaublich. 
Findet hier gerade eine Art "Wettrüsten" statt? Oder soll das Thema "Der Serverwahn" etwas untermauert werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2012)

@picar81_4711: Du hast zwar meine Frage mit den Nicht-ES-CPU's nicht beantwortet, aber der Stromverbrauch von 450W spricht ganz klar dafür das es sich um die Verkaufsversionen handelt > hast du die irgendwo günstig bekommen? 
Wen ich vom regulären Preis der 2687W ausgehe, schraub ich meinen Server 2,5X zusammen.


----------



## acer86 (4. Oktober 2012)

@picar81_4711 Was du hier an Hardware auffährst ist ja schon fast jenseits von gut und Böse, aber passt perfekt in das PCGH _*EXTREM*_ Forum 
Die Intel Server haben aber mal ein Geiles PPD/Watt Verhältnis 425000PPD und 450Watt Stromverbrauch, das sind ja fast 1000PPD pro Watt 

Serverwahn trifft es sehr gut hier in dem Thread, der erste große schub wo sich jeder ein 2Sockel 16kern Opteron server gebaut hat und jetzt geht der Trend ganz stark zum Intel Sockel 2011er System. Wahnsinn wie ihr alle in den Letzten Monaten hier aufgerüstet habt 

ich komm mir mit mein 2600K vor als würde ich versuchen die Wu´s mit´nem Casio Taschenrechner zu rechnen


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2012)

Sei froh, dass du nen 2600k hast , ich glaube ich spiele hier mitm Rechenschieber .


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> und da sagst du nich mal was vorher. alles geheim.



Mir war es schon fast peinlich, das ich schon wieder einen Server zusammenbaue und deshalb habe ich es nicht öffentlich gemacht. Aber ich hatte 2 Wochen Urlaub und sowas kommt dabei raus.....
Im nächsten Urlaub bleib ich nicht zu Hause, das wird sonst zu teuer.....
*@A.Meier-PS3:* Es sind die mit 3100MHZ ohne ES. Hab sie zu einem "guten Preis" bekommen....


----------



## Thosch (4. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ... hier mitm Rechenschieber .


... ooohhh, wie *extrem* hochmodern ... dann hab ich wohl nen Abakus ...    ... hier ist u.a. noch ein XP 3200+ am Falten !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *@A.Meier-PS3:* Es sind die mit 3100MHZ ohne ES. Hab sie zu einem "guten Preis" bekommen....


Das heisst also 3400MHz Falttakt.


----------



## acer86 (4. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das heisst also 3400MHz Falttakt.


 
Da sieht man mal wie Sparsam und leistungsfähig die Intels sind im Vergleich zu ein AMD System, wen der Preis nicht wäre, aber welches system schaft schon fast nee halbe Mille PPD mit nur 450W

@picar81_4711 du sprengst deine "Daily Production History"


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2012)

450W hab ich bis vor ~1,5-2 Jahren noch für ~15.000PPD verbraten... Ein Hoch auf den Kentsfield @ 3,8GHz, die G92-112 @ 700/1980/xxxx samt vMod und die 9500GT ... Nagut, jetzt sinds auch ~170W für 10.000PPD...........


----------



## PAUI (4. Oktober 2012)

so der core i7 von mir berechnet ne 8101 mal sehen was dabei rumkommt.


----------



## acer86 (4. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 450W hab ich bis vor ~1,5-2 Jahren noch für ~15.000PPD verbraten... Ein Hoch auf den Kentsfield @ 3,8GHz, die G92-112 @ 700/1980/xxxx samt vMod und die 9500GT ... Nagut, jetzt sinds auch ~170W für 10.000PPD...........


 ja stimme dir voll und ganz zu, mein Faltserver damals mit i7 920 und GTX460 + 2X GTS450 hat 600-680W verbraucht für 55000PPD
Jetzt brauch ich zwar nur 130W (CPU only) aber die PPD schwanken dank der SMP Wu´s sehr stark zwischen 21000-41000PPD


----------



## PAUI (4. Oktober 2012)

na klasse habe den 3770K auf 4,5 GHz laufen und komme nur auf ne tpf von 42 min. habe 16 kerne eingestellt ist das richtig?


----------



## acer86 (4. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> na klasse habe den 3770K auf 4,5 GHz laufen und komme nur auf ne tpf von 42 min. habe 16 kerne eingestellt ist das richtig?


 Das passt schon alles, was hast du den erwartet es sind nunmal nur 4/8kerne das reicht nicht mehr für die BIG-BIG wu´s 
Selbst Picar´s 3930K CPU´s @ 4,2ghz tuhen sich schon schwer mit 30-32min TPF.
Die Wu´s sind nicht umsonst 16kern+ 
Die BigWu zeit für intel 4/8 cpu´s ist seit der Umstellung anfang des jahres vorbei, das einzige was dein CPU schaffen würde wäre eine 6901er wu der alten Bigwu aber die sind Extrem selten geworden.

http://home.arcor.de/picar81/summary.html


----------



## Amigafan (4. Oktober 2012)

16 simulierte Kerne sind richtig - warum Dein 3770K aber 42 min braucht, ist mir schleierhaft. 
Mein 2700K lag bei 4.24 GHz bei 36 Min (bester Frame lag bei 35:57!). . . 
Liegt es vielleicht am Speicher? Meiner läuft leicht übertaktet bei 1884 MHz mit 9-10-9-28 2t . . .


Edit:
Vielleicht hast Du auch eine schlecht laufende 8101er WU bekommen, und ich hatte eine gut laufende WU - größere Unterschiede wurden hier ja schon erwähnt


----------



## Schmidde (4. Oktober 2012)

Wie wärs damit?

ASUS ROG Maximus V Extreme OC 7.1843GHz CPU World Record With Liquid Helium! - YouTube

3770K bei 7.18GHz 



Achja, noch ein  an Picar!
Was der hier an "Geschützen" auffährt 
Bei dem PPD ausstoß werden sogar meine zwei Opterons blass vor Neid


----------



## PAUI (5. Oktober 2012)

also habe 1600er bei 7 8 8 24 laufen.
verstehe das aber auch nicht mein fx-8150 ist bei 45 min.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ich gebe zu: *Das kann man Serverwahn nennen* oder einfach *ein sehr kostspieliges Hobby für einen guten Zweck!*
Und ein kleiner Trost: Meine Stromrechnung müsste dadurch eigentlich sinken......auch wenn sich es nie rechnen würde mit den Anschaffungskosten.......

Wegen Bigs mit 4 Kernen: Ist fast unmöglich und wenn, dann muss man wirklich eine sehr gute Big-WU erwischen. Aber was brings, wenn die 2. dann wieder zu lang wird, da ja auch "nicht so gute WUs" verteilt werden.
Ein guter Speicher macht schon auch gleich bis zu 1 Minute aus.....
Und was ich gemerkt habe, dass 32kerner öfters eine 8102er bekommen als (simulierte)16kerner. Und diese wäre ja dann in der Bonuszeit faltbar! Also sollte man 32 Kerne simulieren?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit?
> 
> ASUS ROG Maximus V Extreme OC 7.1843GHz CPU World Record With Liquid Helium! - YouTube
> 
> 3770K bei 7.18GHz



Nöö, danke, ist mir einfach zu viel Rauch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ich gemerkt habe, dass 32kerner öfters eine 8102er bekommen als (simulierte)16kerne.


Und wo sind meine? Hab bis jetzt nicht eine gehabt.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wo sind meine? Hab bis jetzt nicht eine gehabt.



Hehe - ausgezeichnete Frage 
Meine bisher einzige 8102 lief auf dem SR2- (2x6x2) 24-Kerner-Xeon und nicht auf dem OPTERON- (2x16) 32-Kerner


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Oktober 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hehe - ausgezeichnete Frage
> Meine bisher einzige 8102 lief auf dem SR2- (2x6x2) 24-Kerner-Xeon und nicht auf dem OPTERON- (2x16) 32-Kerner



Das schmeisst natürlich meine Theorie wieder aufn Haufen......

Mein neuer Server.......ich darfs ja gar nicht laut sagen, aber mich würde auch mal die TPF von einer 8101er interessieren.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das schmeisst natürlich meine Theorie wieder aufn Haufen......
> 
> Mein neuer Server.......ich darfs ja gar nicht laut sagen, aber mich würde auch mal die TPF von einer 8101er interessieren.....


Wir können ja mal ein bis'chen tauschen.


----------



## PAUI (5. Oktober 2012)

so erste 8101 fertig geworden, probiere aber nicht noch eine aus.
die upload zeit krank:

```
16:49:13:WU01:FS00:Uploading 87.28MiB to 128.143.231.201
16:49:13:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.201:8080
16:49:27:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
```
ist ne 1Gbit anbindung (wie bestellt) hab es auch schon ausgetestet.
nur der stanford Server drosselt, sonst wäre die WU in 1 sekunde oben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Oktober 2012)

@PAUI: Standfort drosselt den Upload auf ~300kbit/s.


----------



## PAUI (5. Oktober 2012)

rein rechnerisch sind es aber bei mir 6,23 MB/s


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Oktober 2012)

Wau! Von diesen Uploadzeiten kann ich nur träumen, ich brauche ca. 13min für einen Upload.......


----------



## wolf7 (6. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> rein rechnerisch sind es aber bei mir 6,23 MB/s


 
hexerei! ich hätte auch theoretisch 10mb/s ul und was kommt raus? ~300Kb/s wie picar81_4711 schon sagte. Egal wie groß die WU ist. (~13MB waren so die größten, die er hochladen musste)


----------



## PAUI (6. Oktober 2012)

hmm aber 87.28/14 = 6,23 MB/s


----------



## wolf7 (6. Oktober 2012)

```
13:40:14:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.99MiB to 171.64.65.101
13:40:14:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.101:8080
13:41:36:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
```

macht gerade mal ~170kb/s


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2012)

Im Schnitt dauert das Hochladen ein P8101 bei mir um die 5min. 

Wird wahrscheinlich auch davon abhänig sein wieviele Falter gerade ne WU hochladen und PAUI hatte wohl Glück das er geradezu solo hochgeladen hat.


----------



## PAUI (6. Oktober 2012)

die netload bei dem Server steht bei 0 also wird das schon passen was du sagst.


----------



## Octopoth (6. Oktober 2012)

Man hey von solchen Uploadzeiten kann ich nur träumen  Für ne 8101 brauche ich über 30 min  Hab leider nur 300-400 kbit/s Upload.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Oktober 2012)

So, jetzt hab ich eine 8101 bekommen......
Bitte ergänzen/hinzufügen, vielen Dank!
Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) --.---/--.---/127.000(P8101,R8,C6,G47) 350W Ubuntu 10.10
EVGA Classified SR-2 | 2x Intel Xeon X5690 @ 4,2 GHz (12/24) --.---/--.---/184.000(P8101,R13,C6,G79) 490W Ubuntu 10.10 
Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2687W @ 3,1 GHz (16/32) ------/--.---/304.000(P8101,R2,C10,G50) 460W Ubuntu 10.10

Hab jetzt mal die Run/Clone/Gen auch mit aufgeführt......


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2012)

Schööööne Zahlen 

Einträge erledigt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2012)

@picar81_4711:  Über 100kPPD Unterschied zwischen P8101 und P8102.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @picar81_4711:  Über 100kPPD Unterschied zwischen P8101 und P8102.


Jo, ist schon krass. Bei der 8102 komm ich unter einem Tag für die Falterei, deshalb steigen die PPD dann auch so drastisch an......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2012)

@picar81_4711: Man sieht jetzt auch schön bei der P8101 das die schnellsten E5s nicht automatisch das beste PPD/Watt-Verhältnis haben:
Deine 2687W ~660PPD/Watt
Meine "2680 ES" ~700PPD/Watt

Aber 660PPD/Watt sind natürlich auch sehr sehr gut.


----------



## mihapiha (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe das ich auch hin und wieder eine P8102 WU bekomme. Wäre wirklich cool. Die sollen bei einem 4P Server sogar die PPD verdoppeln...

Wären in meinem Fall mit 8:12 Minuten TPF sogar noch über 700k PPD. Diese WUs sollen aber sehr sehr selten sein....


----------



## acer86 (6. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @picar81_4711: Man sieht jetzt auch schön bei der P8101 das die schnellsten E5s nicht automatisch das beste PPD/Watt-Verhältnis haben:
> Deine 2867W ~660PPD/Watt
> Meine "2680 ES" ~700PPD/Watt
> 
> Aber 660PPD/Watt sind natürlich auch sehr sehr gut.


 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch jemand der sich auf der Basis des Sockel´s 1567 ein 40/80Kern Faltserver baut und damit das PPD/Watt verhältniss auf atem beraubende 1000PPD+ /Watt Anhebt, leider sind die CPU´s teuer wie Goldstaub


----------



## Octopoth (6. Oktober 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch jemand der sich auf der Basis des Sockel´s 1567 ein 40/80Kern Faltserver baut und damit das PPD/Watt verhältniss auf atem beraubende 1000PPD+ /Watt Anhebt, leider sind die CPU´s teuer wie Goldstaub



Ich glaube nicht das diese CPU's ein besseres PPD/Watt Verhältnis als die aktuellen Sandy Bridge haben. Die Westmere-EX Plattform basiert schließlich immer noch auf der Nehalem Architektur und diese Plattformen waren schon im Desktop Segment echte Stromfresser.


----------



## mihapiha (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt wo sich meine Faltfarm am Ende einreihen wird. Aber ich nehme mal an es dürfte nicht all zu schlecht sein. Vielleicht 500 PPD/Watt...  Aber ich kann es jetzt kaum erwarten bis die Faltfarm zum ersten Mal in Betrieb gehen wird!


----------



## PAUI (6. Oktober 2012)

mit sockel 1567 wollte ich auch schon sagen. hätte sich am besten mihapia holen sollen.
guckt euch das hier mal an, 2 davon sollten reichen 

E7-2870 Intel Xeon 10-Core 2.4GHz 30MB AT80615007266AA LGA1567 CPU | eBay
nur so zur info *einer* kostet 3700€

und die E7 sind erst absolut neu, vor nem Monat waren die noch nicht gelistet bei geizhals. laut berichten die ich gelesen hab sollen die die beste effizenz haben.
http://www.tecchannel.de/server/pro...800_4800_8800_westmere_ex_gegen_opteron_6100/


----------



## mihapiha (6. Oktober 2012)

Naja. Das ging doch etwas über mein Budget 

Außerdem wollte ich etwas haben, das sicher funktioniert.


----------



## PAUI (6. Oktober 2012)

board X8QB6-F kostet 2493
2x E7-2870 ES 602,02

und macht bestimmt 1 MPPD

zur not kann man später auch noch auf 4x E7-8870 von ebay wechseln.

die funktionieren auch sicher, eine auktion drunter hatten die 4x davon auf nem supermicro board getestet, mit cinebench screen.


----------



## mihapiha (6. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ...eine auktion drunter hatten die 4x davon auf nem supermicro board getestet, mit cinebench screen.


 
Wo hast du das gefunden? Das CineBench-Ergebnis interessiert mich sehr. Ich werde auf meinen Server wahrscheinlich Windows Server 2012 drauf tun (darf man testen) und wollte bei der Gelegenheit den OC finalisieren sowie ein paar Benchmarks machen...


----------



## PAUI (6. Oktober 2012)

oh sry schreibfehler. war bei den E7-8870 sind ja aber baugleich nur das man 8 CPU´s verbinden kann (übelst krank 160 Threads)
Intel Xeon E7-8870 ES 10C20HT LGA1567 2.4Ghz 30M/L3 Q4ZK Fully Tested, Working | eBay

EDIT: windows server unterstüzt aber nur 2 CPU´s

EDIT:2 windows server 2012 unterstüzt nur in der Datacenter edition unendlich cpu´s.
ansonsten nur 2


----------



## mihapiha (6. Oktober 2012)

Wirklich? Ich war mir sicher das Windows Server 2012 mehr als 2 CPUs unterstützt, und nur Windows 7 Business und Ultimate die 2-CPU Unterstützung hat.

Muss ich sofort recherchieren ob ich da falsch informiert bin!


----------



## PAUI (6. Oktober 2012)

nur bei der datacenter sind unendlich war auch schon bei 2008 so glaube.
download.microsoft.com/download/0/4/B/04BD0EB1-42FE-488B-919F-3981EF9B2101/WS2012_Licensing-Pricing_Datasheet.pdf


----------



## Z28LET (6. Oktober 2012)

Ist es nicht vorallem so, das FaH nicht so viele Threats unterstützt?!
Also es bringt nix, alle auf eine WU rechnen zu lassen.

Ich meine vor einem oder anderhalb Jahren mal was dazu gelesen zu haben.


----------



## PAUI (6. Oktober 2012)

warum sollte das so sein? unter linux gibt es keine threadbegrenzung. deswegen gibt es bigs auch nur unter linux.

zur not kann man auch 1 client mit bigs auf der hälfte der threads laufen lassen.


----------



## mihapiha (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann bei meine Testversion von Windows Server 2012 auch die DataCenter-Version wählen. Aber ich muss gestehen ich bin schon etwas konfus.  Bei der 2008er Version brauche ich nur Standard und es werden 4 Prozessoren unterstützt. Bei 2012 habe ich noch nichts befriedigendes Gefunden. So wie ich es im Moment verstehe, braucht man je zwei CPUs eine Win Lizenz.  Aber selbst Microsoft traue ich solch dreiste Maßnahmen nicht zu... 

Es muss sich daher um einen Irrtum meinerseits handeln. 

Vielleicht bekomme ich von Microsoft auch eine 2008er Testversion. Wenn nicht, dann muss ich halt auf die netten Tests verzichten...


----------



## PAUI (6. Oktober 2012)

die 2008er r2 kannste von mir kriegen mit highspeed dl.
hab ich zufällig aufem server 
193.192.58.69/WindowsServer2008R2.iso


----------



## mihapiha (6. Oktober 2012)

Da brauch ich aber noch die Lizenz oder nicht?


----------



## PAUI (6. Oktober 2012)

nee kannste glei so testen 

180Tage geht es ohne lizenz.


----------



## Schmidde (6. Oktober 2012)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was der Paketdienst mit den drei Buchstaben mit meiner SSD will damit man die lagern muss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...vielleicht zu faul gewesen die mir heute noch zuzustellen 



Gibt es eigentlich einen nennenswerten (Falt-)Leistungs unterschied zwischen Mint und Ubuntu 10.10?
Mint würde mir von der Desktopgestaltung etwas besser gefallen


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Nim aber von Mint die Debian Version.


----------



## PAUI (6. Oktober 2012)

jop debian rockt sags ja immer wieder.


----------



## Z28LET (6. Oktober 2012)

@Schmidde
Vielleicht ein Streik?
Meine lieferung kam auch heute nicht, obwohl die normalerweise schon gester da wäre...


----------



## mihapiha (7. Oktober 2012)

Oh nein! Die Deutschen streiken?! Dann kann sich ja das mit meiner Faltfarm noch sehr sehr in die Länge ziehen wenn das stimmt 

Im Moment sind ja drei Pakete auf deutschem Boden auf dem Weg zu mir ins Ösi-Land, und die CPUs kommen auch sicher über Frankfurt ...

Wenn ich aber alles schnell bekommen sollte, was zwar unwahrscheinlich ist, aber hoffen darf man ja, könnte es bereits Ende nächster Woche so weit sein, dass die erste WU durch die Faltfarm berechnet wird....  Da muss aber alles schnell kommen. Meines Wissens sind die CPUs schon ein paar Tage auf den Weg, also könnte es durchaus sein, dass da was ankommt ...


----------



## PAUI (7. Oktober 2012)

haste dich kundisch gemacht wegen windows server?


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Oktober 2012)

*Cinebenchergebnisse*?  Mit meinem Server 2x2687W schaffe ich *25,6 Punkte*......
Ja, der Paketdienst war gestern(_*Samstag*_) irgendwie komisch, ich habe ein Netzteil für Freundins Laptop bestellt, das kam per DHL-Express......_*um 17.00h!
*_Express stellt normalerweise bis 12.00h zu und am Samstag so spät nicht mehr......aber es kam wenigstens noch......


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> nee kannste glei so testen
> 
> 180Tage geht es ohne lizenz.


 
->


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> 4.4 Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Habs mal entschärft - auch wenn wir alle wissen, wie der Unlock funst und er mehr oder weniger in einer Grauzone stattfindet, da mehr oder weniger "offiziell": Gehört hier nicht hin .


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Oktober 2012)

Meine Server besitzen ja alle eine SSD aber die letzte, die ich mir gekauft habe, war sehr einzigartig: Als der Server noch in meiner Wohnung stand(jetzt ist er im Keller) wegen zusammenbauen und testen, da kam immer die Meldung unter Ubuntu 10.10, dass die Festplatte versagen könnte und ich solle sie doch auswechseln....die war aber neu!
Seit dem er im Keller steht, ist die Meldung weg......warum?
Man glaubt es kaum aber in meiner Wohnung wars der SSD zu kalt.....die Betriebstemperatur ging von 25 Grad bis 40 Grad.......und da ich immer die Balkontüre offen habe, wars der einfach nur zu kalt....


----------



## PAUI (7. Oktober 2012)

@ nfsgame danke für die editierung. dachte ich hätte es schon so konform geschrieben. aber die 180 tage testen sind ja rechtens.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2012)

@picar81_4711: Ne SSD der zu kalt ist > was neues. 
Model?


----------



## wolf7 (7. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Meine Server besitzen ja alle eine SSD aber die letzte, die ich mir gekauft habe, war sehr einzigartig: Als der Server noch in meiner Wohnung stand(jetzt ist er im Keller) wegen zusammenbauen und testen, da kam immer die Meldung unter Ubuntu 10.10, dass die Festplatte versagen könnte und ich solle sie doch auswechseln....die war aber neu!
> Seit dem er im Keller steht, ist die Meldung weg......warum?
> Man glaubt es kaum aber in meiner Wohnung wars der SSD zu kalt.....die Betriebstemperatur ging von 25 Grad bis 40 Grad.......und da ich immer die Balkontüre offen habe, wars der einfach nur zu kalt....


 
hast mal geguckt, ob sie schon paar defekte Sektoren hat? weil darauf reagieren ja Programme mitunter recht empfindlich. Gerade bei SSDs ist das aber nix ungewöhnliches oder gefährliches. Vllt ist dem Betriebssystem dann klar geworden, dass es sich um SSD handelt und hat deswegen die Meldung ausgeblendet.


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2012)

Auf die SMART-Werte außerhalb des Empfohlenen wird immer reagiert, egalb wie wichtig oder unwichtig die sind.
Ist gut möglich das er auch auf die Temperatur reagiert.

Bei irgendeinem Testprogramm hab ich auch schonmal die Warnung bekommen das von der SSD keine Temperatur ausgelesen werden kann und das sie wohl bald das Zetiliche segnet


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Oktober 2012)

Es ist eine Kingston SSD 64GB. Aber es war wirklich nur die Temperatur. Ich hab die SMART-Werte ausgelesen und da stand die Temp. auf Alarm. Aber jetzt gehts ja, also der Temp.Fühler ist nicht defekt....


----------



## PAUI (7. Oktober 2012)

lol bei meiner samsung 470 und meiner corsair performance pro geht auch keine Temperatur auszulesen.


----------



## wolf7 (7. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> lol bei meiner samsung 470 und meiner corsair performance pro geht auch keine Temperatur auszulesen.


 
das liegt daran, dass die wenigsten SSDs überhaupt einen Temperatursensor haben... wozu auch? Meine zwei Intel SSDs haben auch keinen. Ne SD Karte und nen USB Stick brauchen ja auch keinen.


----------



## PAUI (7. Oktober 2012)

so die erste 8101 ist beim server abgekackt. schade um die lange Falt zeit.


----------



## acer86 (7. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Es ist eine Kingston SSD 64GB. Aber es war wirklich nur die Temperatur. Ich hab die SMART-Werte ausgelesen und da stand die Temp. auf Alarm. Aber jetzt gehts ja, also der Temp.Fühler ist nicht defekt....


 
Kenn ich auch von meiner Samsung 830er in mein Mini Faltrechner mit E450 APU, der wird dank passiv Kühlung so warm das die SSD beim Falt betrieb 60C° warm wird. SSD Tool zeigt zwar auch zu hohe Temp aber egal wird sie schon aushalten.


----------



## Amigafan (7. Oktober 2012)

Da sind die sog, Magnetfestplatten wesentlich empfindlicher, was Temperaturen anbelangt  - 60°C sind noch "erträglich" - siehe mal GPU´s mit bis zu 105°C!

SSD heist außerdem nicht: *S*ind *S*chnell *D*efekt - eher noch: *S*au *S*chnelle *D*inger


----------



## Abductee (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken bei meinem Server noch eine Grafikkarte zum GPU-Falten nachzurüsten.
Würd das die CPU`s merkbar belasten?
Bzw. die PPD so sehr nach unten Drücken das die 10-15kppd von der GPU aufgefressen werden?
Bei den ATI-Karten sollte man ja einen Kern abzweigen, sollte man das auch bei NVIDIA machen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken bei meinem Server noch eine Grafikkarte zum GPU-Falten nachzurüsten.
> Würd das die CPU`s merkbar belasten?
> Bzw. die PPD so sehr nach unten Drücken das die 10-15kppd von der GPU aufgefressen werden?
> Bei den ATI-Karten sollte man ja einen Kern abzweigen, sollte man das auch bei NVIDIA machen?
> .............


Da wirst höchstwahrscheinlich soviel PPD verlieren, dass Dir die Grafikkarte nichts bringt.....bei einem Server gehört eigentlich keine Grafikkarte zum Falten rein.....


----------



## Abductee (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mir sowas schon gedacht, dann betreib ich mal weiter meine Hirngespinste zwecks GPU-Folding.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich könnte fast heulen:
Gestern Abend hatte ich um 20Uhr einen kleinen Stromausfall, sollte ja kein Problem sein > denkste! Der V7 hat mir ne P8101 mit der Meldung unstabile Maschiene abgeschossen und das bei 80%!
21h für nix und wieder nix.

Warum ich nur fast heule? Hab ein kleines Trösterli bekommen > P8102.


----------



## mihapiha (8. Oktober 2012)

8102 ist ein guter Trost. Was hast du für TPF auf diesen WUs?

Ich denke ich habe so ungefähr insgesamt an 2 millionen Punkten bisher verloren. Also fast 10% all meiner Punkte. Das meiste ging vor ungefähr ein oder zwei Monaten verloren. Über 1 Million verlor ich weil der Client aus irgend einem Grund die Resultate nicht verschicken wollte. Es summiert sich halt mit der Zeit. Ich glaube am Ende wird sich Stanford am meisten Ärgern. Sie haben ein Packet von einigen 100 WUs und wenn eine Fehlerhaft ist, müssen alle neu berechnet werden. Wenn man das bedenkt, werden unsere mickrigen Zahlen schnell relativ...

Ich weiß wie das ist. Ich ärgere mich jedes mal wenn ich keine Punkte bekomme, ganz besonders bei den massiven WUs, die bisher immer 3 Tage gefaltet werden mussten....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> 8102 ist ein guter Trost. Was hast du für TPF auf diesen WUs?


13:30min > ~350kPPD


Edit: Mit einer P8102 knackt meiner Server die 1'000PPD/Watt-Grenze > ~1'014PPD/Watt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> I..............
> 
> Warum ich nur fast heule? Hab ein kleines Trösterli bekommen > P8102.



Soso, jetzt bekommst *Du* die 8102er.......ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum ich sie nicht mehr bekomme......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2012)

War leider nur eine, hätte gerne ein paar mehr gehabt  > wo bekommt man sonst 1'014PPD/Watt.


----------



## mihapiha (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann nur hoffen dass zumindest eine 8102er WU pro Woche für mich drin ist. Wolf sagte er bekommt fast nie welche...


----------



## Abductee (9. Oktober 2012)

Kann es sein das beim Arbeitsspeicher nach den abgespeicherten JEDEC-Profilen kein 1333MHz CL7 gibt?
Meinen Nachforschungen nach gibts CL7 nur bei 1066MHz, 1333MHz/CL9 alles andere sind XMP-Profile.
Ich such gerade einen neuen RAM für mein KGPE-D16 und dort kann ich ja nur die fertigen Profile aufrufen.
Weiß jemand ob das KGPE-D16 auch XMP-Profile unterstützt?


----------



## PAUI (9. Oktober 2012)

was? das heißt du kannst die ram timings nicht manuell einstellen?

bei den hier die ich habe G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ist xmp profil cl7 bei 1333 MHZ
jedec ist cl9


----------



## Abductee (9. Oktober 2012)

Nein, ich kann nur die drei fertig abgespeicherten JEDEC-Settings auswählen.


----------



## PAUI (9. Oktober 2012)

und was ist wenn du ecc ram mit cl7 nimmst?
der wird das doch im jedec drinne haben weil dort gibt es kein xmp profil.

http://geizhals.de/795627


----------



## mihapiha (9. Oktober 2012)

warum ist so schwer wenn man einfach die richtigen Einstellungen im BIOS/UEFI selbst manuell einstellt?! 
Dauert doch im Regelfall vielleicht 2 Minuten...


----------



## PAUI (9. Oktober 2012)

geht ja nicht, habe ich ja auch schon gefragt.

er kann nur die jedec profile laden.


----------



## Abductee (9. Oktober 2012)

Quasi wie ein OEM-Mainboard vom Mediamarkt


----------



## PAUI (9. Oktober 2012)

na klasse dachte es ist nen asus? haste das neueste bios drauf?
es ist Version 3001 rausgekommen mal updaten?


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Oktober 2012)

Moin Ihr Serverfalter 

Ich habe auf Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich nun alle Server-CPU's angelegt, die ihr hier im ersten Thread genannt habt. Ihr könnt also nun die CPU's eintragen. (wenn 2 CPU's verwendet werden, dann steht immer 2x davor...)


----------



## mihapiha (9. Oktober 2012)

Kann man sich da einfach anmelden, oder soll man nur die eigenen Resultate eintragen?


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Oktober 2012)

anmelden, dann Resultate eintragen


----------



## DaN_I (9. Oktober 2012)

@Bumblebee
@nfsgame
...hier die Werte von meinem Server, bitte eintragen...

DaN_I Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2680 ES @ 2,7 Ghz (16/32) ---.---/---.---/260.000 (P8101,R21,C8,G27) 350W Mint 11

*Danke!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2012)

@DaN_I: Wie hoch takten deine E5-2680 ES beim falten?


Edit: Gerade vorhin schickte mein Server ne durchgefaltete P8101 zurück an Standfort > das Hochladen der P8101 dauerte 5:07min.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> .........
> 
> er kann nur die jedec profile laden.


Ich auch, da hat man keine Möglichkeit, etwas einzustellen......


----------



## DaN_I (10. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @DaN_I: Wie hoch takten deine E5-2680 ES beim falten?
> 
> 
> Edit: Gerade vorhin schickte mein Server ne durchgefaltete P8101 zurück an Standfort > das Hochladen der P8101 dauerte 5:07min.



Hab den BLCK auf 102, d.h. der Falttakt liegt bei 3160 Mhz (AllCore Turbo Multi = 31) und Vcore bei 1.150 V.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2012)

DaN_I schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den BLCK auf 102, d.h. der Falttakt liegt bei 3160 Mhz (AllCore Turbo Multi = 31) und Vcore bei 1.150 V.


Danke für die Info.

Kleine Frage noch: mit was liesst du den Vcore aus?


----------



## DaN_I (10. Oktober 2012)

Hab unter Linux bisher keine Software zum auslesen der aktuell anliegenden Vcore Spannung gefunden.
Der Wert von 1.150 V bezieht sich auf die Einstellung im Bios.
Beim testen unter Win7 Pro lag die anliegende Vcore Spannung bei 100% Auslastung zwischen 1.110 V und 1.120 V (ausgelesen mit AIDA64 und CPU-Z).


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Oktober 2012)

Jo, so mach ich es auch immer. Mit Windows + CPU-Z. Wenn dann alles passt, kommt Linux drauf.....


----------



## mallkuss (10. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich beim meinem Falter auch so gemacht, vor allem für die Übertakerei viel bequemer! wobei ich mit sensors unter ubuntu auch einige Werte ausgelesen bekomme...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2012)

Was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz verstehe: obwohl Linux beliebt und nahezu alles möglich ist, wieso gibt es dann kein Diagnose-Tool das alle wichtigen Werte anzeigen kann?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2012)

Seit gestern Abend ist auf meinem Server wieder der V6 am Start: bei P8101 dauert ein Frame 10s länger als beim V7 was ungefähr 1% entspricht.


----------



## Abductee (11. Oktober 2012)

Wer findet den Unterschied?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc59 (11. Oktober 2012)

RAM Bestückung


----------



## Abductee (11. Oktober 2012)

Richtig 

Upgrade von Dual Channel 1,5V auf Quad Channel 1,35V (vorher wie nachher 1333 CL9)
Der Stromverbrauch ist gleich geblieben und die TPF hat sich wie es momentan aussieht auf über eine Minute verbessert.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> Upgrade von Dual Channel 1,5V auf Quad Channel 1,35V (vorher wie nachher 1333 CL9)
> Der Stromverbrauch ist gleich geblieben und die TPF hat sich wie es momentan aussieht auf über eine Minute verbessert.



Sauber


----------



## mihapiha (11. Oktober 2012)

bei quad-Socket MBs soll der Unterschied zwischen single und quad Channel gewaltig sein, und Wolf hat gemeint ich solle Linux nicht installieren bevor nicht alle Speichermodule da sind.


----------



## Thosch (11. Oktober 2012)

Was für Speicher hast du drauf "gezimmert" ??


----------



## Abductee (11. Oktober 2012)

G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3L-10667U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3L-1333) (F3-10666CL8D-4GBECO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das mit dem Stromverbrauch hat mich echt überrascht, das wär praktisch die Hälfte was die verbrauchen würden.
Die TPF hat sich laut History von ca. 27:30 auf 26:20min verbessert.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Seit gestern Abend ist auf meinem Server wieder der V6 am Start: bei P8101 dauert ein Frame 10s länger als beim V7 was ungefähr 1% entspricht.



Das muss aber nicht am V6 liegen, jede WU ist anders.....sogar wenn ich den V6 beende und neu starte, dann hat er eine andere TPF bis zum Ende, meistens komischerweise sogar besser.


----------



## Thosch (12. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> ...
> Die TPF hat sich laut History von ca. 27:30 auf 26:20min verbessert.


Bin ich mal gespannt was hinten bei rum kommt ... muss ich mir jetzt bezüglich der Platzierungen Gedanken machen ... ??  



Abductee schrieb:


> ...
> Das mit dem Stromverbrauch hat mich echt überrascht, das wär praktisch die Hälfte was die verbrauchen würden.
> ...


Nicht nur Leistung zählt, auch Effizienz ist wichtig.  



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das muss aber nicht am V6 liegen, jede WU  ist anders.....sogar wenn ich den V6 beende und neu starte, dann hat er  eine andere TPF bis zum Ende, meistens komischerweise sogar besser.


Das mit den TPF-Zeiten ist mir auch schon aufgefallen ... Gründe ...?


----------



## Schmidde (12. Oktober 2012)

Also ich weiß gerade nicht weiter 
Mint bootet wie es soll von meinem USB Stick in den Live Modus, beim klick auf "Install Linux Mint" auf dem Desktop will es aber ein Passwort von mir  
Der Standartuser (Mint) hat aber kein Passwort, wenn ich die Passwortzeile allerdings leer lasse bricht er mir die Installation ab mit der Meldung dass das Passwort falsch sei...


Edit: Wenn ich dem User "Mint" selbst ein Passwort verpasse nimmt er zwar das Passwort an, bricht aber trotzdem ab da ich nicht genügend Rechte für die installation hätte?



Ich hab mal verschiedene Tut´s im Internet angeschaut, da wird gar keine Passwortabfrage gestartet


----------



## PAUI (12. Oktober 2012)

folgendes es wird so sein das für den root kein password festgelegt ist. man muss aber ein password eingeben, leere passwörter sind für den root nicht zulässig.
also mach ein *sudo passwd root
*und vergib ein root pw*.

*ist bei ubuntu live genauso.


----------



## Schmidde (12. Oktober 2012)

Da bekomm ich die Meldung

mint (also der User) is not in the suoders file.


Edit:
ich glaube ich weiß wo der Fehler liegt. Ich habe jetzt zwar ein Password für den User "mint", kann damit aber nichts anfangen weil ich mit dem Benutzer 0 Rechte habe.
Weiß nur nicht wie so je Mint installieren soll?!


----------



## Abductee (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich konnte das Mint (Debian Edition) mit dem fertigen Image problemlos installieren.
Allerdings braucht es zwingend einen User (Admin) mit einem PW.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sieht einfach momentan etwas verwirrent aus,  deine machen mit dem gleichen Takt deutlich mehr als meine.
> 
> Wie wärs es mit der goldenen Mitte > 3300MHz.
> 
> ...


Die Temps liegen so um die 60 Grad mit einem Corsair H80 Kühler auf Stufe 2. 
Besser lassen die sich nicht kühlen bei diesem Stromverbrauch.....aber das ist aber auch meiner Meinung nicht der Grund für den Turbowechsel, sondern die Belastung ist einfach zu hoch für so viel Turbo beim falten...
Ich muss jetzt in die Arbeit....morgen früh schau ich nochmal wegen Stats Page.....


----------



## PAUI (12. Oktober 2012)

Linux Mint - Teil 1.2 Installation per Live - CD - YouTube


----------



## Schmidde (12. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich konnte das Mint (Debian Edition) mit dem fertigen Image problemlos installieren.
> Allerdings braucht es zwingend einen User (Admin) mit einem PW.


 
Jup, habs jetzt auch noch (über Umwege) hinbekommen #



Edit:
So nachdem ich es installieren konnte hängt er jetzt nach dem Bios Screen fest und bootet nicht 
Einzig der Cursor oben links blinkt fröhlich vor sich hin...


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Oktober 2012)

@Schmidde: Wenns Dich recht ärgert und Du nicht unbedingt das Mint haben musst, probier doch Ubuntu 10.10. Das lief bei mir bis jetzt auf jedem System auf Anhieb.....
Hier der Link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte ja - im Zuge der "die 5540er können keine BIG's mehr falten"-Untersuchung auch MINT installiert
Das lief da ohne Probleme; hat aber bekanntlich auch nichts gebracht gehabt

Bin aber auch wieder zurück auf UBUNTU 10.10 gegangen - ist einfach, zusammen mit dem V6 und (für XEONs) theKraken, die beste Lösung


----------



## Schmidde (13. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> @Schmidde: Wenns Dich recht ärgert und Du nicht unbedingt das Mint haben musst, probier doch Ubuntu 10.10. Das lief bei mir bis jetzt auf jedem System auf Anhieb.....
> Hier der Link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso


 
Irgendwie hab ich es gestern doch noch zum laufen gebracht 

Heute morgen gleich mal wieder den Kraken und F@H drauf installiert - lief überrschenderweiße problemlos 
Hatte dann nur noch ein paar Probleme mit der Freigabe meiner HDDs im Netzwerk, da saß das Problem aber nicht im-, sondern vor dem Rechner


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Oktober 2012)

Wahsinn.....jetzt gibt es anscheinend gar keine 8102er mehr.......schade. Aber irgendwann gehen ihnen die 8101er aus und dann kommen hoffentlich die 2er.....


----------



## Thosch (15. Oktober 2012)

Hatte nur einmal ne 8102, sonst nur die 01er. Und zwischendurch mal wieder ne 69xx. Aaaaber es läuft ...


----------



## Hanisch1982 (15. Oktober 2012)

Mal eine Frage zu den client(V7smp).

Ist es möglich das ein z.B. Blade System damit läuft? 
Bzw. Vieviele Kerne werden unerstütz? 
Ich meine bei einem Blade System mit 10 Blades, jeweils 2 Quadcore CPUs erkennt der Client dieses als 1 System mit insgesammt 80 Kerne oder nur 10 einzelne Systeme mit je 8 Kerne? HT usw. is jetzt mal nebensächlich.

Währe nämlich


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hanisch1982 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu den client(V7smp).
> 
> Ist es möglich das ein z.B. Blade System damit läuft?
> Bzw. Vieviele Kerne werden unerstütz?
> ...


Ja, das wäre wirklich 
Aber es wird nicht funktionieren, da der Client höchstwahrscheinlich das System nicht als ganzes ansieht.....man könnte sehr viele SMPs laufen lassen, aber BIGs sind eher nicht möglich....


----------



## Timsu (15. Oktober 2012)

Jede Blade ist doch ein Computer für sich, sie teilen sich doch nur Unterbringung und Netzteil.


----------



## PAUI (16. Oktober 2012)

jop das funktioniert nicht.
es gibt da auch sowas hier
TYAN - Server Barebones : FM65B5511 (B5511F65X18-160V2R) 4U Server Barebones: Intel Xeon E3-1200, i3-2100 (32nm / 22nm) series processors, LGA 1155


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2012)

Falls noch jemand mit einem übertakteten i7-39xx Big's versuchen will: die aktuelle Version von VirtualBox (https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads) kann max. 32 virtuelle CPU-Kerne in einer VM (Review: VMware Workstation 9 vs. VirtualBox 4.2 | Virtualization - InfoWorld). Bei meinem i7-3770K sind es 16 virtuelle Kerne. Mit einem vorbereiteten Image von hier (Folding@Home - Oracle Sun VirtualBox and Folding - LinuxForge.net) könnten dann mit den i7-39xx bei ausreichender Übertaktung vllt. Big Projekte ohne Core-Hack machbar sein ([Windows 7] -bigadv Hexacore SB-E Guide). Wie effizient die VirtualBox-VM arbeitet, werde ich vllt. noch mit normalen Projekten testen. Zumindest wird bei mir durch ein aktuelles virtuelles Ubuntu 12.10 mit 16 Kernen im Desktop-Idle kaum CPU-Last erzeugt (<1%).


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre wirklich
> Aber es wird nicht funktionieren, da der Client höchstwahrscheinlich das System nicht als ganzes ansieht.....man könnte sehr viele SMPs laufen lassen, aber BIGs sind eher nicht möglich....


Das ganze würde über ScaleMP funktionieren , bei [H] wird da immer wieder spekuliert  Leider sind die Lizenzen derart teuer dass es günstiger ist 4P Systeme zu kaufen ohne die Lizenzkosten.

Früher hätte das soweit ich weiß funktionieren können auch ohne ScaleMP , dank MPI bzw. DeinoMP die das ja prinzipiell unterstützten und auch für diese Zwecke eingesetzt werden.

Abgesehen von den Lizenzkosten müsste man auch darauf achten dass die Kommunikation unter den Nodes sehr schnell ist, man sieht ja bei BIG Adv. WUs dass sogar der Wechsel von DDR-1333 auf 1600 was bringt bzw. Dual auf Quad Channel. Um solche Bandbreiten zu erreichen ist man aber schnell bei Infiniband und das wird idR. teuer. Wäre fah darauf ausgelegt auf Clustern zu arbeiten würden beide Probleme wegfallen und das ganze wäre in der Praxis recht einfach mit handelsüblichem Ethernet zu bewerkstelligen.

Gerade die Jungs von [H] brennen ja scho lange darauf mal einen Supercomputer mit richtig vielen Kernen zu betreiben , und scheiterten bisher nur an ScaleMP


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wie effizient die VirtualBox-VM arbeitet, werde ich vllt. noch mit normalen Projekten testen. Zumindest wird bei mir durch ein aktuelles virtuelles Ubuntu 12.10 mit 16 Kernen im Desktop-Idle kaum CPU-Last erzeugt (<1%).


 Habe mal "spaßeshalber" ein 8101 ziehen lassen:


> 19:23:06:WU00:FS00:Starting
> 19:23:06:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/beta/Core_a5.fah/FahCore_a5 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 2746 -checkpoint 3 -np 16 -forceasm
> 19:23:06:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 2856
> 19:23:06:WU00:FS00:Core PID:2860
> ...



Wenn ich ein paar Prozent habe, "gebe ich noch mal Laut".
ps: Irgendwie ist die Interpretation von ": P" im Log lustig.


----------



## Hanisch1982 (16. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> jop das funktioniert nicht.
> es gibt da auch sowas hier
> TYAN - Server Barebones : FM65B5511 (B5511F65X18-160V2R) 4U Server Barebones: Intel Xeon E3-1200, i3-2100 (32nm / 22nm) series processors, LGA 1155


 
Das hab ich auch nicht gemeint.
Das was du da meinst is ein ganz "normales" Barebone im 19" format für Sockel 1155 CPUs.

Ich meinte eher so etwas:

Supermicro | Products | Processor Blade | SBI-7227R-T2

in dem passenden Gehäuse:

Supermicro Products - SuperBlade® Enclosure

sind bei 10 doppelten Einschüben (Twinblade) zusammen *40! Intel Xeon E5-26.. CPUs! *

Würde man dann die 8 Kernv. nehmen währen dies *320 echte Kerne! In einem 19" Gehäuse mit 7 Höheneinheiten!*

*Ah Fehler entdeckt! Sorry!*

Ob es funktioniert?


----------



## Timsu (16. Oktober 2012)

Was hätte es denn für Nachteile einfach auf jeder Blade eine einzelne Instanz des Clients laufen zu lassen?
Ist es soviel performanter einen "großen" Server zu simulieren?

Im Vergleich zu den Blades ist Infiniband sogar recht günstig, die Karten kosten gebraucht nur 100€/Stück.
Allerdings sind Switches extrem teuer, man muss also entweder auf eine Punkt-zu-Punkt Verkabelung setzen oder einen Computer mit vielen Infinibandkarten als Switch nutzen.


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2012)

http://geizhals.at/de/747250
Ich seh da keinen Vorteil, das Gehäuse und die Einschübe (Mainboards) kosten im Set ~11k€
Da hab ich noch keine CPU`s und leise ist das Ding mit Sicherheit nicht.

Generell erkaufen sich die ganzen Server den kompakten Platz (Höheneinheiten) mit einer turbinenhaften Lautstärke.
Zitat eines nicht näher genannten Besitzers eines (noch) humanen Servers:
Wird es noch wärmer, schaltet der Lüfter in den "Ich-weck-die-Toten-auf"-Modus. 

Bei den Gehäusen lassen sich auch fast keine Veränderungen vornehmen.
Will ich es leiser haben, nützt es einfach nichts wenn ich den 60er Lüfter mit 10krpm gegen einen mit 8krpm tausche.
Oder ich will auf WAKÜ umbauen, die Sockel sind mit fast nichts am Markt kompatibel.


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein paar Prozent habe, "gebe ich noch mal Laut".


 
O.k., so richtig effizient scheint die Variante nicht zu sein, zumindest mit meinem i7-3770K@4.4GHz Turbo:


> 19:30:04:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
> 21:15:12:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)


Ich hatte zwar in der Zeit noch ein paar Dinge im System gemacht, aber auch ohne zusätzliche Aktivitäten schwankt die CPU-Auslastung der einzelnen Kerne im Windows 7 ganz schön hin und her (teilweise bis 97% runter). Aber den Versuch war es wert. Evtl. gibt es irgendwann später noch mal eine Chance mit der optimierten VM und normalen SMP-Projekten. Jetzt switche ich erstmal wieder auf v7 nativ unter Windows 7 zurück.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Was hätte es denn für Nachteile einfach auf jeder Blade eine einzelne Instanz des Clients laufen zu lassen?
> Ist es soviel performanter einen "großen" Server zu simulieren?
> 
> Im Vergleich zu den Blades ist Infiniband sogar recht günstig, die Karten kosten gebraucht nur 100€/Stück.
> Allerdings sind Switches extrem teuer, man muss also entweder auf eine Punkt-zu-Punkt Verkabelung setzen oder einen Computer mit vielen Infinibandkarten als Switch nutzen.


Bei solch "großen" Einzelnodes ist es vermutlich besser jeweils eine BigAdv WU laufen zu lassen. Mit 64Threads ist der fah Client ohnehin schon sehr gut ausgelastet bzw. ist die Multicore Effizienz noch recht gut. Man munkelt dass bei mehr Threads irgendwann der Client nicht mehr zusammenkommt.

Bei den wirklich großen Systemen mit mehr als 64 Threads gibt es leider kaum Erfahrungswerte , ich weiß nur von einem Westmere-EX System mit 80 Kernen und 160 Threads wo fah aber viel schlechter performt hat als man vermuten würde. Dort wurde aber auch leider Win Server 2008 verwendet welches soviele Kerne nicht mehr wirklich effizient verwalten kann. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann  Finde leider den Thread gerade nicht mehr :/

Interessant wäre es halt mehrere 1 oder 2P Systeme kombinieren zu können und so BigAdv zu stemmen auch wenn die einzelnen Rechner dazu nicht in der Lage wären


----------



## PAUI (16. Oktober 2012)

@ matti das kannste vergessen hatte das auch bei 4,5GHz probiert tpf war zu hoch das geht nur mit 39xx.

@ Hanisch1982 les mal richtig das sind 18 x sockel 1155 prozzies, max TDP 45Watt, also 72 echte kerne aka 144 Threads.

und bei son nem Blade sind die InfiniBand karten plus Kabel das billigste an der ganzen Sache. 

EDIT: ich habe bei youtube nen video gesehen da hatte einer ein F@h cluster gebaut und gestartete und es lief. ich such mal.

und so nen Server lässt man auch nicht bei sich zuhause laufen, sowas hätte ich sofort zu G-Portal in nem Rack gestellt da ist der strom auch viel viel günstiger + mega Anbindung.
da muss ich mir keine pladde um die Lautstärke machen.


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> @ matti das kannste vergessen hatte das auch bei 4,5GHz probiert tpf war zu hoch das geht nur mit 39xx.


 Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Allerdings skaliert die VirtualBox scheinbar wirklich nicht so gut. Vllt. rafft sich noch mal jemand mit 'nem 39xx auf und testet mit der VirtualBox.


----------



## PAUI (16. Oktober 2012)

also ich hatte glaube 45 min TPF aber stark schwankend.

@Mastermaisi777 http://www.tecchannel.de/server/pro...00_westmere_ex_gegen_opteron_6100/index7.html


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Oktober 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Allerdings skaliert die VirtualBox scheinbar wirklich nicht so gut. Vllt. rafft sich noch mal jemand mit 'nem 39xx auf und testet mit der VirtualBox.


Schon alles probiert, Vmware ist sehr viel besser als Virtualbox.....deshalb wird auch immer Vmwareplayer zum falten empfohlen.....


----------



## Malkolm (17. Oktober 2012)

Mein 3930K bringt in der VBox grob 10% weniger PPD als unter nativem Linux, aber immernoch grob 15% mehr PPD als direkt in Windows.
VBox hat mit 12 Threads absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> immernoch grob 15% mehr PPD als direkt in Windows.


 Mit welchen Client ? Ich dachte, die Unterschiede sind inzwischen verschwunden. Da könnte man ja direkt wieder 'ne Folding-VM einsetzen.


----------



## Malkolm (18. Oktober 2012)

aktueller V7.
Die Unterschiede kommen ja auch nicht vom Client, sondern vom OS.


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ist beim v6 auch so


----------



## mattinator (18. Oktober 2012)

Also mit meinem Sys für SMP wieder 'ne Linux-VM aufsetzen, oder was meint Ihr ?


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du lust und Zeit hast


----------



## mattinator (18. Oktober 2012)

Werd's noch mal testen. Wenn es wirklich so um die 15% Plus sind, lohnt sich der Aufwand doch.


----------



## mihapiha (18. Oktober 2012)

Langsam wird es aber Zeit dass die CPUs bei mir ankommen. Schon so lange nichts


----------



## Abductee (18. Oktober 2012)

Hast eine Paketnummer?


----------



## davidof2001 (18. Oktober 2012)

Und ich wollt schon fragen, wie es bei dir aussieht.
Aber den Rest hattest schon zusammen, oder?


----------



## mihapiha (19. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hast eine Paketnummer?


 
Leider nicht...



davidof2001 schrieb:


> Und ich wollt schon fragen, wie es bei dir aussieht.
> Aber den Rest hattest schon zusammen, oder?



Ja. Der Rest ist da und wartet nur auf die CPUs


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Oktober 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Leider nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> Ja. Der Rest ist da und wartet nur auf die CPUs



Kannst Dir keine Paketnummer zukommen lassen?


----------



## mihapiha (19. Oktober 2012)

Mein Freund war sehr krank die letzen zwei Wochen und hat mir erst heute die Tracking-ID zu kommen lassen. Laut Tracking-ID hat das Paket 4.10. Miami, FL in Richtung Europa verlassen. Mehr sehe ich auch auf der Tracking Homepage nicht...


----------



## Abductee (19. Oktober 2012)

Apropo Amerika 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab bei 12°C Außentemperatur 26°C in meinem (ungedämmten) 35m² Wohnzimmer 
Der Heizungsthermostat ist irgendwo bei 20°C eingestellt, unglaublich was so ein Rechner heizen kann.
Wie überlebt ihr solche Temperaturen in (teilweise) kleine Büros?


----------



## bingo88 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich heize mit meinem Kisten den Keller. Als mein Faltrechner aufgrund eines Netzteildefekts jetzt ein paar Tage ausgefallen war, ist es richtig kalt geworden ^^


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Oktober 2012)

Seitdem meine zwei 3930K im Keller nicht mehr falten, wurde es auch merklich kühler....habs gemessen: ca. 2-3 Grad.
Der neue Server, der als Ersatz dient für die zwei, braucht weniger Strom und ist deutlich effizienter und das merkt man.....


----------



## Malkolm (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab meiner WaKü extra-lange Schläuche verpasst.
Sobald es drinnen zu warm wird stelle ich den Radi raus in den Schatten. Zwar steigen dann im Hochsommer auch die Temps der Hardware, aber besser als unter LuKü ists allemal noch


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Oktober 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich hab meiner WaKü extra-lange Schläuche verpasst.
> Sobald es drinnen zu warm wird stelle ich den Radi raus in den Schatten. Zwar steigen dann im Hochsommer auch die Temps der Hardware, aber besser als unter LuKü ists allemal noch


Wie lang sind denn dann die Schläuche?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2012)

Nach 4 Wochen hab ich endlich meinen Ersatz-RAM-Kit bekommen:
Hab ihn eingebaut, allerdings musste ich wieder so einen seltsamen Kampf führen das alle 8 Riegel sauber erkannt wurden  > unter 1333MHz alle erkannt aber unter 1600MHz wurde einer wieder nur mit 0MB angegeben. Damit alle 8 erkannt wurden musste ich beide Kit's mischen. 

Was auffälig am neuen Kit war, das eine andere Revisionsnummer draufstand > der bereits verbaute Kit 2.18 und der neue 3.19.

Jetzt läuft die Sache, aber so ganz beruhigt bin ich noch nicht. 
Mal schauen wie sie die TPF entwickeln.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2012)

Mein Server hat in den letzten paar Stunden ein paar Frames der angefangenen P8101 gefaltet und die RAMs liefen mit den gleichen Einstellungen (1600MHz und 8-8-8-24):
Dual-Channel TPF 17:10min ~243kPPD
Quad-Channel TPF 16:35min ~256kPPD
ergibt ein Leistungsplus von 3,4% bei den TPF und 5,3% bei den PPD. 

Hoffen wir dass das Ganze stabil läuft.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Server hat in den letzten paar Stunden ein paar Frames der angefangenen P8101 gefaltet und die RAMs liefen mit den gleichen Einstellungen (1600MHz und 8-8-8-24):
> Dual-Channel TPF 17:10min ~243kPPD
> Quad-Channel TPF 16:35min ~256kPPD
> ergibt ein Leistungsplus von 3,4% bei den TPF und 5,3% bei den PPD.
> ...


 Ja, ich drück Dir alle Daumen!
Schöne TPFs hast Du jetzt mit Quadchannel


----------



## mihapiha (24. Oktober 2012)

mihapiha SuperMicro H8QGi+-F *ohne OC*| 4x AMD Opteron 6180 SE @ 2,5 GHz (48/48) .../370.000 (P6901) /375.000 (P8101) 650W Ubuntu 10.1

Bitte hinzufügen. Ich werde mich selber noch in die SMP Seite eintragen, wenn meine Werte nach ein paar WUs dann wirklich genau stimmen


----------



## Thosch (24. Oktober 2012)

*Extrem* nette Maschinen sind hier mittlerw. zusammen gekommen.  
Wie weit kann man das nun weiter "treiben" / "spinnen" ?? Ab wieviel CPUs/Kernen ist denn nun Schluss mit der Falterei ? Was "erträgt" der Client u. Betriebs-Sys nun max. ?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> mihapiha SuperMicro H8QGi+-F *ohne OC*| 4x AMD Opteron 6180 SE @ 2,5 GHz (48/48) .../370.000 (P6901) /375.000 (P8101) 650W Ubuntu 10.1
> 
> Bitte hinzufügen. Ich werde mich selber noch in die SMP Seite eintragen, wenn meine Werte nach ein paar WUs dann wirklich genau stimmen



Hinzugefügt und ein weiteres  für das System


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. Oktober 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> *Extrem* nette Maschinen sind hier mittlerw. zusammen gekommen.
> Wie weit kann man das nun weiter "treiben" / "spinnen" ?? Ab wieviel CPUs/Kernen ist denn nun Schluss mit der Falterei ? Was "erträgt" der Client u. Betriebs-Sys nun max. ?


Linux ist quasi unlimited , 512 Kerne gehen ohne Probleme , Kernelseitig.

Beim Client gibt es ab 64Kernen keine wirklichen Daten mehr , da dann nur noch Intels Socket 1567 in Frage kommt den kaum jemand verwendet weil 4P 2011 schneller ist als 4P 1567.8P 1567 ist derart teuer und selten dass es da keine zuverlässigen Daten gibt da bei dem einen Fall der mir bekannt ist leider Windows Server verwendet wurde. Man darf also gespannt auf IB-EP mit über 10 Kernen auf Socket 2011 warten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich fürchte mein Server läuft doch nicht stabil: heute Morgen um ca. 9Uhr hätte die aktuelle P8101 fertig werden sollen, aber bis jetzt wurde sie nicht gezählt.


----------



## mihapiha (24. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte mein Server läuft doch nicht stabil: heute Morgen um ca. 9Uhr hätte die aktuelle P8101 fertig werden sollen, aber bis jetzt wurde sie nicht gezählt.


 
 Das ist aber sehr bedauerlich. Da investiert man soviel Geld und am Ende geht nicht alles wie erwünscht. 

Mein Server scheint wunderbar zu funktionieren - zwar noch ohne OC, aber immerhin ... Seit Mitternacht wird eine P8101 WU gefaltet. Die sollte heute am späten Abend fertig sein..


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte mein Server läuft doch nicht stabil: heute Morgen um ca. 9Uhr hätte die aktuelle P8101 fertig werden sollen, aber bis jetzt wurde sie nicht gezählt.


Wurde sie abgegeben?

Ich würde wirklich die Timings vom Ram entschärfen, also CL9 draus machen mit 1600MHZ. Mit wieviel Spannung hast Du die RAMs betrieben? Mein 2687W-RAM läuft auch mit 1600MHZ/CL9/1,5V.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wurde sie abgegeben?
> 
> Ich würde wirklich die Timings vom Ram entschärfen, also CL9 draus machen mit 1600MHZ. Mit wieviel Spannung hast Du die RAMs betrieben? Mein 2687W-RAM läuft auch mit 1600MHZ/CL9/1,5V.


Server war abgestürzt. 

Wahrscheinlich ist auch die WU hin, aber mit Sicherheit sagen kann ich es noch nicht, da ich die FAHlog bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden habe.

Hab jetzt die RAM-Timings entschärft, also jetzt auch 1600MHZ/CL9/1,5V.
Gemäss Bios werden die RAMs mit 1.490V betrieben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .......
> Gemäss Bios werden die RAMs mit 1.490V betrieben.


Stell doch lieber die Spannung manual auf 1,5V. Auch wenn die richtige angezeigt wird.....ich trau dem Board nicht, dass die Spannung automatisch evtl. verändert wird bei Belastung.....ich weiß, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber alles ist relativ....

*Fr.Edit:* Die Timings machen viel aus. hatte mal kurzzeitig den Server statt mit CL9 mit CL11 am laufen, da ich komischerweise die Einstellung im Bios für die Timings nicht gefunden hatte. Da stürzte er nach ein paar WUs ab.....obwohl die CL11 ja eigentlich lockerer sind als CL9......wird aber dadurch auch instabil......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2012)

Damit die Spannung auch wirklich 1,5V hat musste ich leicht erhöhen > 1,515V bzw. 1,520V.
Hab die CL9 jetzt auch manuell eingestellt.


Edit:
Hab die Log gefunden: wen ich sie richtig verstanden habe, ist mir der Server genau abgestürzt nachdem er die P8101 fertig gefaltet und komprimiert hatte und bevor er sie hochladen wollte.  



Spoiler



06:18:54] Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
[06:35:30] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
[06:35:42] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[06:35:52] 
[06:35:52] Finished Work Unit:
[06:35:52] - Reading up to 64340496 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 64340496
[06:35:52] trr file hash check passed.
[06:35:53] - Reading up to 31556864 from "work/wudata_02.xtc": Read 31556864
[06:35:53] xtc file hash check passed.
[06:35:53] edr file hash check passed.
[06:35:53] logfile size: 223632
[06:35:53] Leaving Run
[06:35:53] - Writing 96281868 bytes of core data to disk...
[06:36:08] Done: 96281356 -> 91521040 (compressed to 5.8 percent)
[06:36:08] ... Done.

--- Opening Log file 
[October 24 16:02:18 UTC] 

# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################
Folding@Home Client Version 6.34
Folding@home - HomePage
###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /var/lib/folding
Executable: /var/lib/folding/fah6
Arguments: -bigadv -verbosity 9 -smp 32 

[16:02:18] - Ask before connecting: No
[16:02:18] - User name: A.Meier-PS3 (Team 70335)


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2012)

Also nee - wie brutal ist das denn - ich leide mir dir


----------



## mihapiha (24. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Damit die Spannung auch wirklich 1,5V hat musste ich leicht erhöhen > 1,515V bzw. 1,520V.
> Hab die CL9 jetzt auch manuell eingestellt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe den gleichen Fehler... Aber ich hatte das Problem schon mal... Und da lag es an dem Clienten. Vielleicht neu installieren... 
Ich habe auf SMP WUs umgeschaltet und lasse den Server nicht BIG WUs falten, solange nicht's upgeloaded wird... Außerdem bin ich noch am OC testen... 
Leider erwiesen sich 15% als auch 12.5% OC als zuviel... Ich teste gerade mit 10% OC...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2012)

Schlecht Nachrichten: Ich bekomme den Server einfach nicht stabil hin mit mehr als zwei RAM-Riegel pro CPU > weder mit vier noch drei RAM-Riegel pro CPU. 

Den Server betreibe ich nun wieder im Dual-Channel, da ist er wenigstens faltstabil. 

Langsam hege ich den Verdacht das ich beim Montieren der CPU-Kühler mit den langen Schrauben ne Leiterbahn der RAM-Bänke beschädigt habe > ich hatte ja eine mal von Hand lose eingeschraubt um zu schauen ob es so gehen würde und dabei gemerkt das die Schraube am Mainboard anstösst > da reicht ne scharfe Kante und schon hätte man den Salat. 

Andere Möglichkeit wäre das ich einfach Pech gehabt habe mit den ES, was ich allerdings eher weniger glaube.


@mihapiha: Liegt defintiv nicht am Client > der Server ist auch abgestürzt ohne das der Client lief.

Ich hab für heute genug >


----------



## mihapiha (25. Oktober 2012)

mihapiha SuperMicro H8QGi+-F *mit OC* | 4x AMD Opteron 6180 SE @ 2,75 GHz (48/48) 200.000/450.000 (P6901) /.... 700W Ubuntu 10.1

OC scheint erfolgreich gewesen zu sein. Um 10% konnte ich übertakten, und der Unterschied ist schon massiv, meiner Meinung nach. Ich kann mich mit den PPD Angaben noch etwas irren, da nach und nach die WUs nun fertig gestellt werden, und ich dann erst ganz genaue Ergebnisse angeben kann. Mit OC habe ich auch noch keine P8101 WU bekommen, die ich hätte bewerten können, aber immerhin sind ja die Ergebnisse mal gut. Ich erwarte aber bei der P8101 zwischen 11:40 vielleicht 11:30 TPF was in rund 420k PPD resultieren könnte. 

Sobald ich mehr weiß, lasse ich es euch wissen. Wenn aber so weiter gefaltet wird, sind meine PPD mit nur einem System gewaltig gut. Außerdem ist der Verbrauch mit der Übertaktung etwas gestiegen, obwohl die Spannung nicht verändert werden kann. Aber es ist möglich, dass das WU bezogen ist, und dass die P8101 WU "nur" 650W braucht. Die jetzigen Angaben beziehen sich hauptsächlich auf eine P6901 WU...

Siehe Bild unten


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ................
> 
> Andere Möglichkeit wäre das ich einfach Pech gehabt habe mit den ES, was ich allerdings eher weniger glaube.
> 
> ...



Nein, das glaub ich auch nicht, dass es die CPUs sind. Dann bleib doch bei Dualchannel.....wenn er so stabil läuft, dann verzichte auf die max. 15K PPD....
Denn das ganze Board deswegen auszutauschen ist auch wieder mit viel Aufwand verbunden, oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Denn das ganze Board deswegen auszutauschen ist auch wieder mit viel Aufwand verbunden, oder?


Aufwand ginge ja noch, aber das wäre dann ja kein Garantiefall und noch mal ein Mainboard (~420Euro) zu kaufen zu wäre defintiv zu teuer für 13kPPD.


----------



## wolf7 (25. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aufwand ginge ja noch, aber das wäre dann ja kein Garantiefall und noch mal ein Mainboard (~420Euro) zu kaufen zu wäre defintiv zu teuer für 13kPPD.


 
wenn selbst du nicht genau die beschädigte Leiterbahn sehen kannst, wie soll das dann der Mainboardhersteller? nen defekter Ram slot ist jetzt nicht so ungewöhnlich. von daher... obwohl man doch nur durch reinschrauben einer Schraube keine Leiterbahnen beschädigen können sollte. (so lange man die nicht fallen lässt)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2012)

@wolf7: Du lässt drei Sachen ausser Acht:
1. Die von mir verwendeten CPU-Kühler sind nie für den 2011-Sockel gedacht gewesen.
2. Die CPU-Halter haben keine Sicherung gegen zuweites eindrehen der Schrauben.
3. Der Erfolg einer RMA ist nicht Garantiert.

Zur genauen Begutachtung der Leiterbahnen müsste ich beide CPU-Halter entfernen, aber ob das der Garantie so zuträglich ist?

Was man auch nicht vergessen darf, um jede Woche Faltausfall (sofern die RMA erfolgreich ist) zu kompensieren braucht der Server 4 Monate > 3 Wochen und das ist nichts ungewöhnliches sind wir schon bei einem Jahr!


----------



## Malkolm (25. Oktober 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Verbrauch mit der Übertaktung etwas gestiegen, obwohl die Spannung nicht verändert werden kann.



Alles andere wäre ja auch physikalisch unmöglich und damit Magie


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Oktober 2012)

@A.Meier-PS3: Mit Dual-Channel läuft das System ja stabil oder? Dann würde ich es so lassen. Bei über ca. 240K PPD machen dann 15K PPD den Sauerteig auch nicht mehr süß.......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2012)

@picar81_4711: Ja, der Server läuft jetzt wieder stabil im Dual-Channel mit 1600MHz und CL8. 

Achja, mit Tripel-Channel sprich drei RAM-Riegel pro CPU hab ich es auch probiert > leider auch nicht stabil. 

Ich versteh ja wolf7 wenn er sagt das sind ja ganze 13kPPD die fehlen (entspricht der Faltleistung meines 1090T bzw. einer meiner beiden GTX460er ), aber eben wie bereits erwänd lohnt sich die ganze RMA unterm Strich wohl kaum > solange er stabil läuft, ändere ich nichts drann. 


@Bumbelbee & nfsgame: Bitte auch mein Server auf der Startseite eintragen > Danke im Vorraus 
A.Meier-PS3 Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2687 ES @ 3,0 Ghz (16/32) 150.000/---.---/245.000 (P8101,R4,C0,G182) 345W Ubuntu 12.04 LTS


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @picar81_4711: Ja, der Server läuft jetzt wieder stabil im Dual-Channel mit 1600MHz und CL8.
> 
> Achja, mit Tripel-Channel sprich drei RAM-Riegel pro CPU hab ich es auch probiert > leider auch nicht stabil.
> 
> ...


Hauptsache man hat ein stabiles System Auch wenn man meint, es könnten ja noch mehr Punkte rausspringen.....unter dem Strich macht es wirklich nicht viel aus, da hast recht!
Ein stabiles System mit Dualchannel macht mehr Freude als ein System mit Quadchannel und Abstürzen...
*Und:* Dein PPD/Watt-Verhältniss bleibt ungeschlagen! 

Edit: Ok, *DaN_I* kommt auch auf Dein PPD/Watt Verhältniss.


----------



## mihapiha (26. Oktober 2012)

245k PPD? Ist doch eh ganz gut. Jedoch doch etwas unter deinen Erwartungen. Ich hoffe zumindest, dass ich mich in Richtung 430 - 450k bewegen kann um die Erwartungen meines Systems zu erfüllen...

Eine längere Testphase wird aufschlussreich sein....


----------



## Thosch (26. Oktober 2012)

Sooooo ... wer wird sie als erstes testen die neuen G34-Piledriver-CPUs ... ??  Deren Leistung interessiert mich *extrem* ...


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich will... Ich will ...

Also bitte an mich schicken - ich teste sie dann


----------



## Octopoth (26. Oktober 2012)

Weiss jemand das Release Datum der Opteron 63xx? Hatte nämlich auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt so eine Plattform aufstellen, vorrausgesetzt das P/L Verhältnis stimmt.

Edit: Hab gerade auf der Main gesehen, dass sie im November kommen sollen


----------



## Raspo (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab was von November gehört.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> 245k PPD? Ist doch eh ganz gut. Jedoch doch etwas unter deinen Erwartungen.


Meine Minimalerwartung war 250kPPD und die hat er ja  > das Quad-Channel nicht richtig funktioniert ist halt Pech sonst wären es ja 256kPPD. 

250kPPD dauerhaft würde ich wahrscheinlich auch so zu Stande bringe > auf Ubuntu 10.10 wechseln, kein miniDLNA und den BLC 2-3 Schritte auf ein faltstabiles Niveau erhöhen. 

Meine Wunscherwartungen von gegen 300kPPD waren schliesslich auch noch von der Annahme ausgegangen das die 2687W ES gleich hoch getaktet sind wie die Verkaufsversionen, aber auch dann wäre sie ja nicht ganz erreicht worden > picar's 2687W falten momentan an eine P8101 mit rund 273kPPD.


----------



## mihapiha (26. Oktober 2012)

Naja, mal sehen wie es bei mir sein wird. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das meine "Wunscherwartung" von 450k PPD auch nicht zu Stande kommt. Erwartet habe ich jedoch über 400k PPD... Es sieht so aus als würde ich nur minimal über meine Erwartungen hinauskommen. Die letzte WU wurde mit nur 12:00 TPF (P8101) gefaltet. Ich hoffe mit der nächsten wird es besser, denn ich habe 11:30 schon für einige Prozent gesehen, und weiß nicht warum ich plötzlich 30 Sekunden eingebüßt habe...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mit der nächsten wird es besser, denn ich habe 11:30 schon für einige Prozent gesehen, und weiß nicht warum ich plötzlich 30 Sekunden eingebüßt habe...


Neustart des System hilft  > Neustart des Clienten reicht leider nicht. 

Normalerweise faltet mein Server die P8101 um die 17:10min, aber es passiert regelmässig das wen er sich ne neue WU geholt hat, das er dann bis zu 2:30min höhere TPF hat > Neustart des Servers und es sind wieder die gewohnten 17:10min.


----------



## mihapiha (26. Oktober 2012)

Das habe ich schon gemacht. Werde aber es gleich nach dieser WU neu versuchen. Zunächst möchte ich mal abwarten und sehen, wie lange der upload jetzt dauert... Vielleicht lief TheKraken auch noch nicht 100%ig und wird erst mit der neuen WU richtig laufen...

Ich warte also noch eine Stunde ab, und mache dann einen Neustart wenn sich nichts ändert  Aber danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .......
> Meine Wunscherwartungen von gegen 300kPPD waren schliesslich auch noch von der Annahme ausgegangen das die 2687W ES gleich hoch getaktet sind wie die Verkaufsversionen, aber auch dann wäre sie ja nicht ganz erreicht worden > picar's 2687W falten momentan an eine P8101 mit rund 273kPPD.


 Tja, das ist mal wieder eine WU, die sehr schlecht zu falten ist. Mit manchen 8101er komm ich sogar über 300k PPD.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2012)

Der Meier kann es einfach nicht lassen :
Wenn der Quad-Channel nicht stabil läuft dreh er einfach am BCLK. 

RAM-Timings auf 9-9-9-24 entschärft und nun seit 3,5h läuft 105MHz stabil was einen CPU-Takt von 3,25GHz (+150MHz) ergibt, dabei kommen die gleichen Werte wie beim Quad-Channel heraus > TPF 16:37min und 256kPPD. 

Schauen wir mal ob es stabil bleibt.


----------



## mattinator (27. Oktober 2012)

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Meier kann es einfach nicht lassen :
> Wenn der Quad-Channel nicht stabil läuft dreh er einfach am BCLK.
> 
> RAM-Timings auf 9-9-9-24 entschärft und nun seit 3,5h läuft 105MHz stabil was einen CPU-Takt von 3,25GHz (+150MHz) ergibt, dabei kommen die gleichen Werte wie beim Quad-Channel heraus > TPF 16:37min und 256kPPD.
> ...


Jo, gute Idee! 
Wenn es evtl. nicht stabil läuft, kannst immer noch langsam runtergehen mit dem BCLK-Takt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2012)

Bis jetzt (22h) läuft der Server mit 105MHz absolut stabil. 
In 4h wird die aktuelle P8101 (was den sonst? ) fertig, da war ja mir der Server mit dem Quad-Channel abgestürzt aber ich bin guter Dinge.


----------



## Thosch (28. Oktober 2012)

Maaaahlzeit. Für die die die Meldung noch nicht gelesen haben: Supermicro stattet Boards mit Overclocking-Funktionen aus: Wprime-32M-Rekord mit 16 Kernen erzielt


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Maaaahlzeit. Für die die die Meldung noch nicht gelesen haben: Supermicro stattet Boards mit Overclocking-Funktionen aus: Wprime-32M-Rekord mit 16 Kernen erzielt



GOOOIL  - auch wenn es nicht viel ist ...


----------



## Abductee (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich würd mich schon über eine Möglichkeit zum Undervolten freuen.....


----------



## mihapiha (28. Oktober 2012)

Naja von 104 auf 106 ist ja auch nicht die Welt. Ich finde es aber bemerkenswert, dass der mit 16 Kernen so viel schneller ist als ich auf 48 Kernen... mihapiha`s wPrime 32m score: 3sec 697ms with a Opteron 6176


Immerhin beim 1024M ist mein System schneller: dhenzjhen`s wPrime 1024m score: 53sec 959ms with a Xeon E5 2687W vs. mihapiha`s wPrime 1024m score: 43sec 414ms with a Opteron 6176 

Aber kann mich jemand aufklären warum das so ist?!


----------



## Abductee (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich vermute das wprime mit sovielen Kernen überfordert ist.
Die Arbeit will ja auch verteilt werden.
Die Benchmarks hier im Forum zeigen auch das die hochgetakteten CPU`s schneller sind als die Opterons mit mehr Kernen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/233668-ranking-wprime-benchmark.html

Edit:
So wie ich das lese dürfte das mit der Arbeitsverteilung auch stimmen, f@h wird da als Alternative genannt 
http://www.wprime.net/About/


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich vermute das wprime mit sovielen Kernen überfordert ist.
> Die Arbeit will ja auch verteilt werden.
> Die Benchmarks hier im Forum zeigen auch das die hochgetakteten CPU`s schneller sind als die Opterons mit mehr Kernen.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/233668-ranking-wprime-benchmark.html
> ...


Nein nein da steht nur dass sie mit ihrer Weise die Arbeit zu teilen , nämlich dass jeder Thread 1/n Teile der Arbeit übernimmt ähnliche Resultate erzielen wie in "Real World" Anwendungen wie z.B. fah 

Einen unterschied könnten noch Tweaks machen , WinXP ist manchmal schneller als neuere Betriebsysteme , Hintergrundtasks , Deaktiviertes Aero usw. Wobei bei Wprime soweit ich mich erinnern kann Win7x64 immer am schnellsten war.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2012)

So wie es aussieht läuft er mit BCLK 105MHz stabil. 
Jetzt faltet er bei der neuen P8101 sogar mit 263kPPD. 
Stromverbrauch ist um 5W auf 350W gestiegen aber das tut der Falteffizienz gar keinen Abruch > statt 700PPD/W sind jetzt sogar 750PPD/W.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht läuft er mit BCLK 105MHz stabil.
> Jetzt faltet er bei der neuen P8101 sogar mit 263kPPD.
> Stromverbrauch ist um 5W auf 350W gestiegen aber das tut der Falteffizienz gar keinen Abruch > statt 700PPD/W sind jetzt sogar 750PPD/W.


Sauber! Da werde ich ja gleich neidisch bei diesem PPD/W-Verhältniss......


----------



## mihapiha (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe das mit dem PPD/W-Verhältnis jetzt schon ein paar mal gelesen weiß aber nicht wie gut die 614 - 640 PPD/W sind. Verglichen mit A.Meier scheint es schlecht zu sein, aber wie ist es verglichen mit anderen Systemen? Wie ist es verglichen mit deinen picar81_4711? Gibt ein anderes System hier, dass ähnliche Werte produziert sodass ich vergleichen könnte?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2012)

@mihapiha: Dein PPD/W-Verhältnis ist auch sehr gut, Sandys sind extrem effizient > mein ehemaliger Dell-Server 2XE5645 (als er noch BigWU fallten konnte) kam zum Beispiel auf 360PPD/W.

Auf Seite 1 sind ja viele Systeme zum Errechnen der Falteffizienz.


----------



## mihapiha (29. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auf Seite 1 sind ja viele Systeme zum Errechnen der Falteffizienz.



 wie peinlich. Habe ich komplett vergessen.... Danke

Bei der Gelegenheit, fällt mir das auch ein: Bitte eintragen...

mihapiha SuperMicro H8QGi+-F *mit OC* | 4x AMD Opteron 6180 SE @ 2,75 GHz (48/48) ..../490.000 (P6901)/435.000 (P8101) 700W Ubuntu 10.1


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2012)

Tue ich es mal mihapiha gleich > A.Meier-PS3 Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2687 ES @ 3,25 Ghz (16/32) *mit OC* ---.---/---.---/263.000 (P8101,R3,C4,G134) 350W Ubuntu 12.04 LTS


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2012)

Eingetragen


----------



## mihapiha (29. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Eingetragen


 

hmm.... Was ist mit mir?

Warum hast du meine Werte ohne OC gelöst?



mihapiha schrieb:


> mihapiha SuperMicro H8QGi+-F *ohne OC* | 4x AMD Opteron 6180 SE @ 2,5 GHz (48/48) ..../370.000 (P6901)/375.000 (P8101) 650W Ubuntu 10.1


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2012)

Bin ich durcheinander gekommen, sorry .


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bin ich durcheinander gekommen, sorry .


Das ist ja kein Wunder, bei so vielen neuen Servern!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hab einen kleinen Nachteil an meinem Server gefunden: Obwohl er 50W mehr verbraucht als mein ehemaliger Dell-Server taugt er als Heizung nur bedingt > damit es in meinem Büro angenahm warm wird muss ich mit den beiden GTX460 gelengentlich nachheizen.


----------



## acer86 (30. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab einen kleinen Nachteil an meinem Server gefunden: Obwohl er 50W mehr verbraucht als mein ehemaliger Dell-Server taugt er als Heizung nur bedingt > damit es in meinem Büro angenahm warm wird muss ich mit den beiden GTX460 gelengentlich nachheizen.


 
das nenne ich "Falterholics" Probleme


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab einen kleinen Nachteil an meinem Server gefunden: Obwohl er 50W mehr verbraucht als mein ehemaliger Dell-Server taugt er als Heizung nur bedingt > damit es in meinem Büro angenahm warm wird muss ich mit den beiden GTX460 gelengentlich nachheizen.


Tja, die Energie geht jetzt in die Falterei und nicht mehr in die Luft.....


----------



## Thosch (1. November 2012)

Habe jetzt mal wieder zwei 8102er WUs nacheinander, die erste ging mit 251.426 durch, die andere "werkelt" noch. Macht ein Plus von ~25k Points. Klasse WUs.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal wieder zwei 8102er WUs nacheinander, die erste ging mit 251.426 durch, die andere "werkelt" noch. Macht ein Plus von ~25k Points. Klasse WUs.



Also gibt es sie doch noch - sch****ade, dass ich schon soooo lange keine mehr gesehen habe


----------



## mihapiha (1. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal wieder zwei 8102er WUs nacheinander, die erste ging mit 251.426 durch, die andere "werkelt" noch. Macht ein Plus von ~25k Points. Klasse WUs.


 
Ich wünschte ich könnte auch mal eine 8102er WU bekommen. Ich hab noch nie eine bekommen. Mich interessiert was für ein TPF ich bei der WU habe...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2012)

Ich hätte auch gerne wieder mal eine, würde mich nämlich interessieren wie schnell die auf meinem Server mit dem OC läuft.


----------



## Amigafan (1. November 2012)

Tja - wer hätte wohl nichts gegen eine 8102? 

(Eine Szene aus: Findet die 8102)
Ich höre Euch schon alle "Meins . . . Meins . . . Meins" schreien


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2012)

Wenn ich meine Monatsbilanz mit der vor 11 Monaten vergleiche, ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied festzustellen :
Nov. 2011: 1'388'470 Punkte mit 406 WU's > durchschnittlich 3'420 Punkte pro WU
Okt. 2012: 6'999'996 Punkte mit 65 WU's > durchschnittlich 107'690 Punkte pro WU

> Punkte X5 , WU's 1/6 , Durchschnitt pro WU X31


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Monatsbilanz mit der vor 11 Monaten vergleiche, ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied festzustellen :
> Nov. 2011: 1'388'470 Punkte mit 406 WU's > durchschnittlich 3'420 Punkte pro WU
> Okt. 2012: 6'999'996 Punkte mit 65 WU's > durchschnittlich 107'690 Punkte pro WU
> 
> > Punkte X5 , WU's 1/6 , Durchschnitt pro WU X31


Und wennst jetzt noch den Stromverbrauch dazu anschaust, wirst auch eher glücklich als unglücklich sein, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2012)

... das kann ich auch ...

Nov. 2011: 14,279,501 Punkte mit 12,032 WU's > durchschnittlich 1187 Punkte pro WU
Okt. 2012: 26,034,720 Punkte mit 07,407 WU's > durchschnittlich 3515 Punkte pro WU

Dummerweise hat diese Statistik - zumindest in meinem Fall - einen gewaltigen Fehler
Die "ich falte 2% und crashe dann_schicke zurück was ich habe"-Orgie die aber jede dieser verunglückten Versuche mitgezählt hat

Trotzdem, spannend anzusehen und erhöht nochmals zusätzlich den -Effekt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Und wennst jetzt noch den Stromverbrauch dazu anschaust, wirst auch eher glücklich als unglücklich sein, oder?


Sicher bin ich glücklicher > statt 550W "nur" noch 350W.


----------



## Thosch (1. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... das kann ich auch ...


 
... na isch erschd:
Nov. 2011: 0.328.310 P. ->  079 WUs  =  ~04.156 P./WU

Okt. 2012:   4.228.982 P. -> 206 WUs  =  ~20.529 P./WU


----------



## Amigafan (1. November 2012)

. . . wer nicht: 

Aber - ich nutze einen anderen Zeitraum

Aug. 2011: deutlich unter 100.000 Punkte (und CPU-Falten noch ohne Passkey)
Juli 2012:  5.849.100 P. -> 151 WU´s =~38.736 P./WU  - und eine Steigerung um über 500%


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2012)

P8102: TPF 13:03min ~368kPPD (+18kPPD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> P8102: TPF 13:03min ~368kPPD (+18kPPD)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich dich hasse???


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich dich hasse???


Wieso, ist doch auch erste meine Zweite.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. November 2012)

Ich hab auch grad eine 8102er bestellt...... mal schauen, ob ich sie auch bekomme....


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch grad eine 8102er bestellt...... mal schauen, ob ich sie auch bekomme....


 
.. ich weiss schon: *-smp48 -bigbeta -local -gimme 8102 *


----------



## Thosch (3. November 2012)

Moin@all !
Also ich muss/will mal ein wenig "Schwarzmalen". Hab mittlerweilen die Xte    8*1*02 bekommen und muss nun feststellen das die TPF bei mir *extrem* gestiegen ist. Sonst hatte ich bei den 8101ern immer um die 26min, hier "kräpelts" bei 32min rum. Weiß jetzt aber nicht, weil ich noch nicht in älteren Logs nachgesehen habe, wie´s bei den 8102ern so lief. Auf jeden Fall sind im Moment die PPDs von ü. 250k auf 215k gefallen. Scheint auch hier so zu sein das es "gute" und "schlechte" von denen gibt. 

Edit: verbessert wg. einigen "Krümelsuchern"


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin@all !
> Also ich muss/will mal ein wenig "Schwarzmalen". Hab mittlerweilen die Xte  8002 bekommen und muss nun feststellen das die TPF bei mir *extrem* gestiegen ist. S


 
Hab mal nachgeschaut - bisher auf *keiner* Kiste eine 8002 gehabt



Thosch schrieb:


> Sonst hatte ich bei den 8101ern immer um die 26min, hier "kräpelts" bei 32min rum.


 
Meine 8101er waren/haben bisher auf beiden Servern so um 26-27 Minuten TPF



Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. ich weiss schon: *-smp48 -bigbeta -local -gimme 8102 *


 
 Hat irgendwie funktioniert  (Zufall ist was Schönes) 
 heute morgen um 05:44:00 hat sich der SR2-Server eine geholt


----------



## mihapiha (3. November 2012)

Kann man wirklich irgendwie P8101 WUs umgehen?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Kann man wirklich irgendwie P8101 WUs umgehen?



Nicht dass ich wüsste ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2012)

@Thosch: Ich geh davon aus das du mal den Server neugestartet hast. 
Werden noch alle RAM-Riegel erkannt? 



mihapiha schrieb:


> Kann man wirklich irgendwie P8101 WUs umgehen?


Eine Möglichkeit gibt es > keine BigWU's falten. 

Im Ernst: Was willst du sonst falten? Ausser 8101 und 8102 gibts es ja sonst nichts an BigWUs und die 8102 zählt ja schon als Glücksfall.


----------



## mihapiha (3. November 2012)

Die P6903 soll es noch geben - aber sehr sehr selten, und bisher habe ich relativ oft auch die P6901 WU bekommen. Die 8101 sind einfach schlecht was die Punkteausbeute betrifft...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2012)

@mihapiha: Würde mich mal interessieren wie du an die P6901 gekommen bist > seit der Umstellung auf 16-Core-BigWUs hatte ich keine mehr.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @mihapiha: Würde mich mal interessieren wie du an die P6901 gekommen bist > seit der Umstellung auf 16-Core-BigWUs hatte ich keine mehr.



Auch bei mir wird des öfteren eine P6901 gefaltet. Momentan auch wieder.....


----------



## Amigafan (3. November 2012)

Auch haben will - sowohl 8102 als auch 6901 

*@Tosch*
8002er WU´s gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht - nur 8001 und 8004er WU´s. 
Und das sind keine big-WU´s . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Tosch*
> 8002er WU´s gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht - nur 8001 und 8004er WU´s.
> Und das sind keine big-WU´s . . .



Also gemäss Stanford ist die 8002 vom selben "Kalliber" wie 8001,8003 und 8004


----------



## Amigafan (3. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also gemäss Stanford ist die 8002 vom selben "Kalliber" wie 8001,8003 und 8004




[Klugscheißer ein]
Dem stimme ich nicht zu, denn:
Wenn man als Projekt die 8002 eingibt, erhält man zwar eine allgemeine Beschreibung dieses Projekts, als WU´s werden aber *ausschliesslich* die Nummern 8001 und 8004 erwähnt.
 Die von Dir erwähnten WU´s 8002 und 8003 existieren nicht.
[Klugscheißer aus]


Es zeigt sich einmal mehr:

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil . . .


----------



## Thosch (3. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin@all !
> Also ich muss/will mal ein wenig "Schwarzmalen". Hab mittlerweilen die Xte    8*1*02 bekommen und muss nun feststellen das die TPF bei mir *extrem* gestiegen ist. Sonst hatte ich bei den 8101ern immer um die 26min, hier "kräpelts" bei 32min rum. Weiß jetzt aber nicht, weil ich noch nicht in älteren Logs nachgesehen habe, wie´s bei den 8102ern so lief. Auf jeden Fall sind im Moment die PPDs von ü. 250k auf 215k gefallen. Scheint auch hier so zu sein das es "gute" und "schlechte" von denen gibt.
> 
> Edit: verbessert wg. einigen "Krümelsuchern"



... muss ich sonst noch was zu schreiben ?!?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> [Klugscheißer ein]
> Dem stimme ich nicht zu, denn:
> Wenn man als Projekt die 8002 eingibt, erhält man zwar eine allgemeine Beschreibung dieses Projekts, als WU´s werden aber *ausschliesslich* die Nummern 8001 und 8004 erwähnt.
> Die von Dir erwähnten WU´s 8002 und 8003 existieren nicht.
> ...


 
Jein 
Wenn du nämlich eine Nummer eingibst die nicht existiert dann sagt er dir das
Es ist aber gut möglich, dass die 8002 und 8003 nicht public sind und somit nicht gefaltet werden können

Das Problem hat sich aber eh erledigt da es sich ja nur um einen Schreibfehler gehandelt hat

@Thosch
"Hab mittlerweilen die Xte  8102 bekommen ..."
Nachdem wir alle nach dem Teil lechzen ist es nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass wir nicht mit einem Schreibfehler gerechnet haben - oder?
Sei also nicht sauer deswegen
Allerdings stimme ich dir zu - 32 Minuten für eine 8102 sind grob zuviel
Bei deinem System müssten das so 21-22 Minuten sein - denke ich mal


----------



## Thosch (3. November 2012)

Ich nehms gelassen ...    ... regt sich doch keiner wg. nem Schreibfehler auf  oder ?!? 

Mich regen ganz andere Sachen z.Z. auf ... apropos auf ... ich muß vermtl. das GPU-Falten aufgeben. Meine 560Ti produziert mehr NANs als ich je WUs berechnen ließ. Hätte nie gedacht das die HW soooo gefordert wurde, bzw. die GraKa schlapp macht. Hab jetzt nochmals 10MHz Takt runter genommen, mal sehen wie es über Nacht aussieht. Ansonsten schalte ich den GPU-Teil ab. Brauch den "Rest" der Karte noch´n bissel zum Zocken. Aber endgültig entscheide ich das kommende Woche.
Und das mit der *extrem* verkorksten 8*1*02, dem werde ich evtl. morgen mal nachgehen.
Denn mal gute N8 !!


----------



## Amigafan (4. November 2012)

*@Tosch*

Krümelsuchen macht aber Spass  - vor allem, wenn man damit Diejenigen "auf die Schippe" nehmen kann 
Es soll eigentlich der "Auflockerung" dienen.
Aber:
Wer dieses zu Ernst nimmt, ist selber Schuld . . .


----------



## Thosch (4. November 2012)

Na daraus entwickelte sich eine Diskussion welche sich seeeeehr weit weg bewegte ... und von Auflockerung war danach auch recht weeeenig zu sehen. 

Aber Spass muss sein, sonst geht keiner zu ner Beerdigung mit ... 

... oouuhhh ... ich glaub der war zu "schwarz" für ne Auflockerung ...  ...


----------



## mihapiha (4. November 2012)

So ein Glückspilz! Mein Freund Wolf_Team_Leader bekommt gerade eine P8102 WU nach der anderen. Momentan 8 in Folge. Siehe PPD: WOLF_TEAM_LEADER - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Warum bekomme ich keine?! Ich würde auch noch seine Punkte sehr radikal überbieten... Wäre wirklich toll zu sehen ob ich mit einer Woche P8102 WUs sogar den 2. Platz im Team schaffe....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2012)

@Amigafan&Thosch: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> So ein Glückspilz! Mein Freund Wolf_Team_Leader bekommt gerade eine P8102 WU nach der anderen ....



Ist wohl grad etwas 8102-Ausverkauf
Ich hab - nach Ablieferung der 8102 - gleich noch eine bekommen

... Nicht dass ich mich deswegen beklagen würde


----------



## Amigafan (4. November 2012)

Na dann wird es Zeit, dass auch ich mal eine 8102 "abgreife"


----------



## nfsgame (4. November 2012)

Mal eine Frage aus dem schmalen Geldbeutel, so rein interessehalber (): Kann man Boards, die mehr als einen Sockel besitzen auch erstmal nur mit einer CPU bestücken um dann später aufzustocken ? Ich meine das ging bei nem bestimmten Sockel, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher...


Edit: Wo ich die Preise gerade sehe stellt sich eher die Frage: Opteron 4280 (C32), 6128 oder 6212 (beide G34) und welches Board... ?


----------



## mattinator (4. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kann man Boards, die mehr als einen Sockel besitzen auch erstmal nur mit einer CPU bestücken um dann später aufzustocken ?


 Bei Intel-Xeons ging das schon immer. Zumindest seitdem ich beruflich mit Multisockel-Systemen zu tun habe (und das sind schon einige Jahre). Sollte auch bei Opterons kein Problem sein.


----------



## Amigafan (5. November 2012)

Opterons sind grundsätzlich sowohl einsockel- als auch mehrsockelfähig - was man von Xeons nicht grundsätzlich sagen kann.
Denn bei diesen gibt es Ausführungen nur für Einsockelsysteme, die mit einem weiteren Xeon nichts "anfangen können" sowie Ausführungen für Mehrsockelsysteme, die allerdings auch alleine betrieben werden können.
Dabei unterscheidet man zwischen Xeons für ein Dual-Sockelsystem, welche für bis zu 4 Sockeln und auch welche für bis zu 8 Sockeln. 
Letzten Endes entscheidet aber das Mobo bei Mehrsockelsystemen über die "Bestückungsmöglichkeiten".


----------



## mihapiha (5. November 2012)

Ich denke ein C32 System zahlt sich nicht wirklich aus. Es mag zwar den Schein haben, als ob es schnell ist, ist es aber in Wirklichkeit nicht. Bedenke das 2x Opteron 6128 (hatte ich ja) etwa nur die Faltleistung eines weit übertakteten 2600k aufweisen. Am Ende wird so ein System zu langsam sein um big WUs zu falten, und ohne Big-WUs macht es wirklich wenig Sinn soviel Geld in einen Server zu stecken

Wenn das Budget zu knapp ist, um einen schnelleren PC zusammen zu stellen, würde ich Richtung gebrauchten 3930k tendieren. Mit guter Kühlung (rund 4.2 GHz brauchst du für die 8101 WUs) kommst du auf wesentlich mehr PPD, bei ungefähr gleichem Verbrauch...


----------



## Thosch (5. November 2012)

Ich dächte mal ne Meldung gelesen zu haben wo auch neue CPUs für den C32 geplant wären. Weiß auch nicht mehr obs noch die Bulldozer`s oder neuere Kerne waren. Finde die News nicht mehr, nur eine über die neuen Piledriver-CPUs: Bis zu 16 Kerne: AMD stellt die Opteron-6300-Serie mit Piledriver-Architektur vor 

btw.: Hab hier ne News wo bei den 62xxern Opterons "_All-Core Turbo Frequency"_ und _"Max Turbo Frequency"_ "gelistet" ist. Hat das wer bei den betreffenden Maschinen schon wer gefunden ?!?    Die News dazu: AMD stellt Bulldozer-Opterons der 6200- und 4200-Serie vor Im Bild 7 u. 9 bei dieser News wird auch von Turbocore geschrieben.  :hä:  Da sollte doch was dran und machbar sein ...


----------



## Abductee (5. November 2012)

Die "alten" 6200er haben auch schon einen Turbo, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das der bei der neuen Variante direkt beeinflussbar ist.


----------



## Thosch (5. November 2012)

Und wieso "sieht" man davon nix ?? Brauchts nen bestimmtes MoBo ??

@Abductee: Was faltet so nebenbei mit bei dir ?? Oder hast du deinen Server auf "small-smp" umgestellt ??


----------



## Abductee (5. November 2012)

Ein 3930k @ 4GHz
Ich teste gerade verschiedene Konfigurationen durch, das optimale Setting für mich hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden.
Der Kühlaufwand für die CPU ist aber enorm.


----------



## bogomil22 (5. November 2012)

Bei uns an der Uni im Stundenwohnheim ist Strom,  Wasser etc alles inkl. (in der Miete). Es gibt auch keine Stromzähler fuer jede Wohnung. Dort könnte man sehr günstig ein paar (oder auch mehr) KWatts für F@H abzwacken ohne das es jemand merkt. 
Die Hardware fehlt nur


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2012)

Das wurde hier im Team sogar schon gemacht . Haben leider niemanden mehr, bei dem man was unterstellen könnte  .


----------



## Amigafan (5. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ein 3930k @ 4GHz
> Ich teste gerade verschiedene Konfigurationen durch, das optimale Setting für mich hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden.
> Der Kühlaufwand für die CPU ist aber enorm.



Ein Scythe Mine 2 reicht selbst für einen Betrieb mit 4.2 GHz aus  - wenn man kein Problem damit hat, die CPU bei etwa 70-75° C zu betreiben.
Steht der Rechner dabei in einem kühlen (< 20°) Raum, sinken die Temperaturen auch locker unter 70°C - also kein "besonderer" Aufwand . . . 
Und dieser Lüfter ist bereits in Angeboten für unter 20.-€ zu haben, allerdings mit einer Lautstärke von etwa 2,6 Sone nicht unhörbar.


----------



## Abductee (5. November 2012)

70-75°C ist mir viel zu viel für 24h.
Die H80 röhrt bei 1500rpm, 4GHz 1,3V bei 65°C, ~22-24°C Raumtemperatur.


----------



## Octopoth (5. November 2012)

So liebes Team habe gute Nachrichten: Gerade eben 2 neue CPU's bestellt  Anstatt der 2 Xeon E5 2620 werden nun 2 E5 2665 ES in meinem Server werkeln  Hoffe dass der Versand nicht so lange dauert


----------



## mihapiha (5. November 2012)

Ich möchte noch mals aufklärend bemerken, dass Bulldozer-basierende CPUs nicht so gut sind, trotz vieler Kerne und hoher Frequenzen. Die Preise spiegeln das wieder. AMD hat es mit den neuen CPUs etwas verbockt, und diese sind - auch für uns Falter - hauptsächlich zu umgehen. Eine C32 basierte Faltfarm bringt nicht die Leistung, die man für eine entsprechende Investition haben sollte. Für budgets um 1200 - 1500 Euro, wäre eine 3930k basierte Faltfarm die bessere Lösung. Vor allem da man Leistungstechnisch an ähnliche Werte anknüpft. Die G34 basierten Faltfarmen sind in diesem Forum nicht unpopulär, daher kann man relativ leicht einschätzen, ob sich eine Investition in diese Richtung auszahlt. 

Ich sehe aber aufgrund der schlechten P8101 WUs, die man jetzt hauptsächlich bekommt, wenig Gründe in eine C32 Faltfarm zu investieren. Auch finde ich eine dual-Socket G34 Faltfarm auch nicht sonderlich interessant... Der Vorteil der 2011 basierten Faltfarmen ist im Moment einfach gigantisch, da mit 3930k CPU @ 4GHz man big-WUs falten kann, und außerdem (sollten sich die bonus-Punkte für GPU WUs durchsetzen) einiges an GPUs verwendet werden kann. Vom Wiederverkaufswert mal ganz abgesehen. 

Ihr könnt mir glauben, dass es viel schwieriger ist für einen C32 oder G34 Rechner einen Käufer zu finden als für einen 2011 Rechner ähnlichen Wertes....


----------



## wolf7 (5. November 2012)

ich wohn noch im Wohnheim, mit strom flat und allem. Nur sind die Sicherungen net unbedingt sattelfest, in letzter Zeit is zwar lange nix rausgeflogen aber na ja...


----------



## Amigafan (5. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> 70-75°C ist mir viel zu viel für 24h.
> Die H80 röhrt bei 1500rpm, 4GHz 1,3V bei 65°C, ~22-24°C Raumtemperatur.



Vielleicht habe ich eine für das Übertakten "geeignetere" CPU - diese Läuft mit 1,280 (Bios) bzw 1,2630-1,2658V (real) auf 4,2GHz faltstabil  - mir wären auf Dauer 1,3V V-Core zu hoch

Aber - auch ich plane, diese CPU per Wasser zu kühlen . . .


----------



## Abductee (5. November 2012)

Mit oder ohne LLC? 
Mit LLC brauch ich auch 0,03V weniger.


----------



## DaN_I (5. November 2012)

Bei mir läuft der eine 3930K mit 1,265V (LLC aus) @ 4,2 Ghz mit Wasser (360 Radi) gekühlt bei max. 45°C und der
andere 3930K mit 1,275V (LLC aus) @ 4,2 Ghz mit H100 gekühlt bei max. 57°C.

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme / LLC Einstellung: Regular
Gigabyte X79UD3 / LLC Einstellung: Normal


----------



## Amigafan (5. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne LLC?
> Mit LLC brauch ich auch 0,03V weniger.


 
Da ich Bei LLC mehrere Einstellungen habe nur eine "Mittlere" - soweit ich mich recht entsinne . Müsste aber noch einmal ins Bios schauen . . .


----------



## bogomil22 (5. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Das wurde hier im Team sogar schon gemacht . Haben leider niemanden mehr, bei dem man was unterstellen könnte  .



 
Ihr habt das schonmal gemacht? 
Wie genau?
In den Semesterferien könnte man 24/7 ein paar maschinen laufen lassen.
Während des Semesters ist es doch wegen einem guten Platz wo der Geräuschpegel erträglich bleibt erwas schwer, oder?^^

PS: mal eine frage: ist es nicht viel effizienter mit gpus zu falten?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2012)

bogomil22 schrieb:


> mal eine frage: ist es nicht viel effizienter mit gpus zu falten?


Aus heutiger Sicht defintiv Nein. 

In nicht allzuferner Zukunft ändern sich zwar die Punkteausbeute der GPU's, aber dies wird kaum reichen um die Server im Bereich der Effizienz zu schlagen.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2012)

bogomil22 schrieb:


> PS: mal eine frage: ist es nicht viel effizienter mit gpus zu falten?



Im Prinzip nein
Kommt aber natürlich darauf an welche CPU du als Referenz nimmst
Eine ganz moderne (Ivy-3770K @ 4.5 GHz) erfaltet im Schnitt locker ca. 27'000 PPD bei ca. 200 Watt Leistungsaufnahme


----------



## Amigafan (6. November 2012)

. . . und eine nicht mehr ganz so moderne CPU (Sandy - i7 2700K @ 4,3 GHz) unter Linux im Schnitt gute 30.000 PPD bei unter 170 Watt Leistungsaufnahme (gesamter PC!)


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> . . . und eine nicht mehr ganz so moderne CPU (Sandy - i7 2700K @ 4,3 GHz) unter Linux im Schnitt gute 30.000 PPD bei unter 170 Watt Leistungsaufnahme (gesamter PC!)


 
Stimmt, obwohl natürlich die Sandy durchaus auch noch ein modernes Mädel ist 
Stimmt2 - ich hätte oben noch erwähnen sollen unter *WINDOWS (7)*


*==> weiter gehts in der RuKa <==*


----------



## Thosch (6. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...
> In nicht allzuferner Zukunft ändern sich zwar die Punkteausbeute der GPU's, aber dies wird kaum reichen um die Server im Bereich der Effizienz zu schlagen.


 *zustimm*  
Mag sein das die GPUs dann mehr Punkte bringen aber auch zu weit höheren Energiekosten. Und nur das scheint wohl, im Mom jedenfalls, *extrem* sicher zu sein.  ...  ...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> *zustimm*
> Mag sein das die GPUs dann mehr Punkte bringen aber auch zu weit höheren Energiekosten. Und nur das scheint wohl, im Mom jedenfalls, *extrem* sicher zu sein. ...  ...


 
noch einer der zustimmt
Wir sind damit auch wieder in dem "Allzeit-Thema" angelangt - es lautet WIE FALTE ICH

- ich quetsche maximal viele Punkte aus aller meiner Hardware (KILLER)

- ich ersetze ineffiziente Hardware und quetsche dann  (BUMBLEBEE)

- ich versuche mit optimalem Stromverbrauch ein optimales Resultat zu erreichen  (VERNÜNFTIGER)


----------



## Thosch (6. November 2012)

... ääähhm .. ich nehm die 3 ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2012)

Ich laß die Falteffizienz meines Servers für sich sprechen.


----------



## Thosch (6. November 2012)

...  ... du hörst deinen Falter sprechen ...  ...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ...  ... du hörst deinen Falter sprechen ...  ...


 
Ja, mit der Zeit passiert das....

Steht aber im Beipackzettel des Clienten drinne:   (frei übersetzt) 

Wenn ihr Server anfängt mit ihnen zu sprechen sollten sie sich einen zweiten anschaffen
Der erste ist dann nicht so alleine und kann sich mit dem zweiten unterhalten

Und ja - meine zwei labern auch die ganze Zeit zusammen


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2012)

Jaja, so nen kleiner Dachschaden kann schon ganz nett sein   .


----------



## Thosch (6. November 2012)

Ein *extrem*er Dachschaden mach aber das ganze Leben viieel einfacher ...


----------



## mihapiha (6. November 2012)

Toll. Meine Faltfarm hat sich jetzt gut warm gelaufen und funktioniert jetzt so wie sie soll..
Auch kommt von mir heute die erste richtige Punkte-Granate mit rund 530k Punkten.  So soll's weiter gehen! 

Leider aber noch immer ohne P8102 WUs, die mich in Richtung 600k PPD katapultieren würden


----------



## ernei (6. November 2012)

Hallo,


			
				bogomil22 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: mal eine frage: ist es nicht viel effizienter mit gpus zu falten?



Kann ich eindeutig ja sagen.
In meinem Hauptsystem habe ich einen CORE i7-920@3,3 und eine 560Ti.
Der I7 hat in den letzten 5 Tagen 296 Punkte per SMP gemacht.
Das sind nicht mal 50 PPD.
Die GPU hat in der selben Zeit fast 5000 Punkte abgeliefert.
CPU lohnt nur bei vielen Stunden Laufzeit.

Edit: bezogen auf einen 24/7 Server(siehe Thema) natürlich nein.


----------



## Amigafan (6. November 2012)

Ihr vergesst alle, das Kleingedruckte zu lesen, denn dort steht zum Falten (natürlich *extrem* klein geschrieben):

Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie nicht Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker - die stecken Sie höchstens in eine Zwangsjacke . . .  

Denn wenn man sieht, wie viele sich gezwungen sehen, einen Faltserver zu bauen - epidemieartig - ja schon fast "pandemiefähig"


----------



## Abductee (6. November 2012)

Hab gerade bei meinem 3930k ULV-RAM eingebaut, vier Riegel 1333 CL9 1,5V gegen vier Riegel 1600 CL9 1,35V.
Spart laut meinem Steckdosenmessgerät 4W


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ...  ... du hörst deinen Falter sprechen ...  ...


Ja, er hat mir mitgeteilt er möchte mal wieder ne Abwechslung beim Falten, P8101 seien auf Dauer langweilig. 
Standfort hat ihn erhört und ihm was unbekanntes gegeben > P6901 (TPF 8:15min ~249kPPD)


----------



## Amigafan (6. November 2012)

Mein 3930K sagt mir nix dazu - aber ich sage: * Auch haben . . . *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Mein 3930K sagt mir nix dazu


Höhr genau hin, er sagt "Ich will einen Zwilling!"


----------



## Amigafan (7. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Höhr genau hin, er sagt "Ich will einen Zwilling!"



Nee, lieber nicht hinhören . . .


----------



## Thosch (7. November 2012)

Das heeesd "Bruder" nisch Zwilling, geht doch im Nachhinein nich !!  

Edit: Hab irwo gelesen das der Piledriver wohl doch die letzte CPU für den G34 werden soll/wird. Also hat der dann doch nicht sooo lange ne Zukunft wie ich dachte ...


----------



## Octopoth (7. November 2012)

Soo... heute ist schonmal die erste 2665 ES CPU angekommen   Die andere hängt leider immer noch in Zhengzhou fest, aber vlt kommt sie ja noch diese Woche  Zur Leistung: Beim P7165 macht sie schon mal knapp 40k PPD


----------



## sc59 (7. November 2012)

nice  bei welchem Takt läuft der?
greetz


----------



## Octopoth (7. November 2012)

2,3 ghz @ stock und 2,4 @ turbo


----------



## Amigafan (7. November 2012)

Ich hätte gerne Zugriff auf *TITAN*, der im Oak Ridge National Laboratory seinen Testbetrieb aufgenommen hat.

Er besteht aus 18688 Knoten, jeder davon "bestückt" mit einem Opteron 6274 und einer Nvidia Tesla K20-GPU. 
Dieser dürfte in der neuen Top 500 der Supercomputer "nur" den 1. Platz belegen.  

Mit dessen Hilfe dürfte man wohl innerhalb von nur einigen Tagen den Platz 1 der Einzelfalter einnehmen . . . [träum] 

Siehe z. B. hier: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...yYHADA&usg=AFQjCNGeJSme0yO-gNGL0LJQbWb3JH-l4Q


----------



## mihapiha (8. November 2012)

Das ist wirklich unglaublich wie sehr die TPF zwischen P8101 WUs bei mir variieren. Zwischen 11:30 und 12:10 ist alles drin. Ok üblicherweise sind um die 11:40; aber trotzdem ist es unglaublich, dass es da so einen großen Unterschied geben kann. Bin ich der einzige dessen TPF so variieren?!


----------



## Thosch (8. November 2012)

Nee, der Eindruck hat sich mir auch schon *extrem* aufgedrängt. Und das nich nur bei der 8101, auch bei der 8102 hatte ich diese "Erscheinung".


----------



## Muschkote (8. November 2012)

Bei mir sind Schwankungen von 28 - 29min/Frame drin. Meistens liege ich um 28:30min/Frame.
Ich finde das aber nicht übertrieben stark, ich denke da gibt es andere unter uns, die mit weitaus grösseren Schwankungen kämpfen.


----------



## mihapiha (8. November 2012)

es ist komisch weil am Ende die Punkte zwischen den P8101 WUs so sehr variieren. Bei mir sind zwischen 344k alles drin..


----------



## Amigafan (8. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> es ist komisch weil am Ende die Punkte zwischen den P8101 WUs so sehr variieren. Bei mir sind zwischen 344k alles drin..


 

Ich würde mich auch ärgern, wenn zwischen 344k alles drin ist - nämlich nichts!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch ärgern, wenn zwischen 344k alles drin ist - nämlich nichts!



Da verkneif ich mir mal einen Kommentar und dann springt ein anderer in die Lücke - das ist Teamwork 

... hab ja auch versucht nachzurechnen ....


----------



## mihapiha (9. November 2012)

Spannend. Ich verstehe nicht wohin die zweite Zahl verschwunden ist. Ich habe sie mit Sicherheit eingetippt... Ok dann halt noch einmal: Zwischen 344k und 355k ist alles drin. Also ein recht großer Unterschied...


----------



## T0M@0 (9. November 2012)

Prozentual gesehen finde ich den Unterschied nicht sooooo groß


----------



## nfsgame (9. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Spannend. Ich verstehe nicht wohin die zweite Zahl verschwunden ist. Ich habe sie mit Sicherheit eingetippt...


 
Das ist die Ursprungsfassung, da wurde nichts bearbeitet . Das können Bumblebee und Ich unter anderen sehen .


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Spannend. Ich verstehe nicht wohin die zweite Zahl verschwunden ist. Ich habe sie mit Sicherheit eingetippt...



... wurde möglicherweise irrtümlich an Stanford übermittelt und nicht gezählt


----------



## Octopoth (10. November 2012)

Gestern ist endlich die zweite CPU angekommen Läuft alles wunderbar stabil, musste allerdings den Speichertakt von 1600 auf 1333MHz runtersetzen, da das System sonst immer nach spätestens 10 min abgestürzt ist  
Deshalb bitte einmal meinen Servereintrag im Startpost editieren:

Octopoth Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2665 ES @ 2,4 GHz (16/32) ------/------/180.000 (P8101,R1,C0,G130) 260W Lubuntu 12.04 

Was mich ebenfalls erfreut, ist die Effizienz des Systems 260W für 2 Octal-Core CPUs sind top    692 PPD/Watt


----------



## mihapiha (10. November 2012)

Woooooot!!!

Meine erste P8102er WU!!! Endlch. TPF 8:16!!! Damit kann meine Faltfarm im ideal-fall ganze 700k PPD erfalten. Wie geil 

EDIT:

Damit bin ich mit einem Verbrauch von 700W denke ich auch ganz oben auf der PPD/Watt liste oder? 1000 Punkte/Watt ist doch unglaublich gut?!


----------



## Amigafan (10. November 2012)

Habe es heute Nacht endlich geschafft, dem 3930K eine "saubere" Faltumgebung zu installieren. 

Bisher lief dieser auf einer älteren Installation, die bereits drei anderen Hardwareumgebungen als Faltsystem gedient hatte.
Lohn der Mühe:
Eine im Vergleich zur letzten 8101er WU reduzierte Faltzeit von etwa 50 Min - auch Dank installiertem "thekraken" und Malkolms guter Anleitung.  

BTW:
Wer schon einmal den 6er Clienten und langouste installiert hat, kann diese Ordner einfach aus einer vorhandenen Installation übernehmen und in den persönlichen Ordner kopieren - das spart eine Menge Zeit.
Dasselbe gilt auch für "thekraken", nur darf man die beiden bin-Dateien, die bei der Erstinstallation ins /usr/bin-Verzeichnis kopiert wurden, nicht vergessen . . .
Dann noch den Scripten und dem Clienten sowie langouste3 die nötigen Rechte "verpassen" (mit: sudo chmod +x  . . . ) und dem "Faltvergnügen" steht nichts mehr im Wege 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... wurde möglicherweise irrtümlich an Stanford übermittelt und nicht gezählt



Hast Du - ehrlich gefragt - etwas anderes erwartet . . .


----------



## Raspo (13. November 2012)

Mal ne andere Frage an die Opteron 61xx-Besitzer: Hat einer mal probiert ob k10stat läuft? Im Netz finde ich nur, es sollen nur ein paar wenige Opterons laufen.


----------



## mihapiha (13. November 2012)

k10stat? Ich mag es missverstehen, aber ist es nicht für Cool'n'Quiet? 
Ich denke es ist nicht für F@H gedacht, zumal Opteron-Server (bzw. Server prinzipiell) für Folding@Home auf Linux-basis laufen. Ich bezweifle mal das jemand hier Opterons nutzt und mit Windows faltet. 

Und um die Leistung zu maximieren, kann man ja bei den Energie-Einstellungen in Windows auch "Höchstleistung" auswählen und so CnQ deaktivieren - sollte es wirklich im BIOS nicht die entsprechende Funktion geben. Zwar gibt es hier viele Server auf Opteron basis, aber der Gebrauch drängt uns in eine andere Richtung und somit wird k10stat uninteressant... 

Ich habe es auch für meinen Server noch nicht verwendet...


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> .... Ich denke es ist nicht für F@H gedacht, zumal Opteron-Server (bzw. Server prinzipiell) für Folding@Home auf Linux-basis laufen. Ich bezweifle mal das jemand hier Opterons nutzt und mit Windows faltet...
> Ich habe es auch für meinen Server noch nicht verwendet...



Dem gibt es - ausser einem *ditto* - nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Raspo (13. November 2012)

Theorie war, wenn es klappt, die VCore senken zu können...


----------



## mihapiha (13. November 2012)

Raspo schrieb:


> Theorie war, wenn es klappt, die VCore senken zu können...


 
Nicht uninteressant! Definitiv eine interessante Option für Leute mit Opteron Maschinen; in meinem Fall jedoch nutzlos, da ich übertaktet habe. Ich würde mir sogar wünschen, die Spannung leicht anheben zu können...


----------



## PAUI (13. November 2012)

mit K10stat kann man auch übertakten, was ich in dem Fall getan habe, bei meinem 1090T system.


----------



## T0M@0 (13. November 2012)

Geht aber nur wenn der Multi offen ist.


----------



## Raspo (14. November 2012)

Kann das mal einer auf nem G34-System probieren ?
Photo Album - Imgur
Auf C32 scheints zu klappen mit PhenomMSRTweaker.
(Quelle: http://hardforum.com/archive/index.php/t-1588934.html)

Mein G34-Sys läuft leider (immer noch) nicht .

Boah, da scheint einiges zu gehen, okay ist nen ES aber immerhin :
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3995514&postcount=61
http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/3637/cpuz32.jpg
(Quelle: http://www.setiusa.us/archive/index.php/t-982.html)


----------



## Thosch (14. November 2012)

Nettes PRG ... abbor ... die meisten (oder alle) G34-Sys laufen doch hier unter Linux ...


----------



## mihapiha (14. November 2012)

Raspo schrieb:


> Kann das mal einer auf nem G34-System probieren ?
> Photo Album - Imgur
> Auf C32 scheints zu klappen mit PhenomMSRTweaker.
> (Quelle: C32 [Archive] - [H]ard|Forum)
> ...



Ich nähme mal, dass das mit den normalen CPUs kaum geht. Der Multiplikator ist bei meinen CPUs nicht offen und 12,5 ist der Maximalwert für 6100 Opterons (denke ich). Aber ich kann ja in Linux trotzdem übertakten. Wenn ich will sind 2,9 GHz drin. Aber halt leider nicht stabil. Ich komme leider nicht über 2.75 GHz stabil, da ich die CPU Spannung nicht anheben kann. Aber hinsichtlich F@H-Leistung geht es mit einem Opteron-System eigentlich nicht viel besser als mit dem PC, den ich zusammengebaut habe. (Siehe Signatur) 

Aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich von dem Resultat nicht wirklich beeindrucken lasse, da XMP (extreme-memory-profile) nicht funktioniert, da es ES CPUs mit einem freien Multiplikator sind und da es nur ein Frequenz-Ergebnis ist. Die leute auf xtremesystems.org sind halt Übertakter und da ist die Stabilität nicht immer im Vordergrund. Für mich steht halt die Stabilität im Vordergrund, da ich mit dem Gerät falten will. Außerdem ist aufgrund der SMP WUs (also der kleineren WUs) in Windows übertakten so oder so uninteressant. Ich müsste meine Frequenz mehr als verdoppeln, um die gleichen Ergebnisse erreichen zu können wie unter Linux.

Ich werde mir mal überlegen ob ich, dass Program auf meinem SuperMicro Mainboard testen will. Ich habe ja auch ein komplett non-standard BIOS drauf um übertakten zu können (Supermicro H8QGi/6 and H8QGL Next Generation OC BIOS - [H]ard|Forum). Im Moment jedoch läuft Folding@Home so gut (siehe wieder Signatur ), das ich mich nur schwer überwinden, konnte den Prozess aufzuhalten um zu testen...  




Thosch schrieb:


> Nettes PRG ... abbor ... die meisten (oder alle) G34-Sys laufen doch hier unter Linux ...


 
Naja, ich habe neben Linux aber auch Windows auf eine Festplatte installiert. Man weiß ja nie, für was was Windows brauchen kann. Ich wollte unbedingt mit dem Computer mal benchen. Ich dachte es wäre genial zu sehen wie rd läuft, da es sich in meinem Fall schon etwas mehr um ein Ausnahmegerät handelt...


----------



## Raspo (15. November 2012)

Für Linux gibt es k10ctl. 
Ob das funktioniert, keine Ahnung... 

Turion Power Control scheint wohl zu alt zu sein.


----------



## mihapiha (15. November 2012)

Dann muss ich es ausprobieren. Vielleicht bekomme ich so 2,9 GHz zum laufen...


----------



## mihapiha (16. November 2012)

Raspo schrieb:


> Für Linux gibt es k10ctl.
> Ob das funktioniert, keine Ahnung...
> 
> Turion Power Control scheint wohl zu alt zu sein.


 
Ich habe etwas nach recherchiert. Ich kann es auf meinem MB nicht testen, da der Spannungswandler nachgibt, wenn ich eine höhere Spannung für die CPUs verwende.  Du wirst dich an wen anders wenden müssen um zu testen. Vielleicht werden die Spannungswandler auf dem Asus KGPE-D16 nicht so heiß. Außerdem nutze ich die 6180 SE CPUs, die schon das hoche TDP von 140W haben... 2x 8-Pin bei 4 CPUs sind da leicht grenzwertig...

Leider. Man hat mir empfohlen die Finger davon zu lassen, da das Mainboard sonst kaputt wird.


----------



## Raspo (16. November 2012)

Danke für die Infos und Recherche. 

Bei meinen 2x 6166HE-Modellen und dem KGPE D16 könnte das interessant werden.


----------



## mihapiha (16. November 2012)

Raspo schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos und Recherche.
> 
> Bei meinen 2x 6166HE-Modellen und dem KGPE D16 könnte das interessant werden.


 
Habe noch von einem Freund erfahren, dass das Program nur im Zusammenhang mit ES CPUs arbeiten soll. Also für retail-CPU sei es nicht brauchbar


----------



## PAUI (21. November 2012)

habe neues folgendes Problem beim 7.2.9 er wenn er ne 10083 faltet, wenn die WU anfängt zu berechnen verliere ich den Kontakt zum F@H client.

wenn ich jetzt den Client neustarte mit

/etc/init.d/FAHClient restart       (habe das Flag pause-on-start=true gesetzt)

dann zeigt er mir den Client auch an mit der WU und dem Prozenten die er fertig ist.
wenn ich per ftp gucke dann zeigt er auch im Log den fortschritt.

habe mal im Htop nachgeguckt da er gibt sich folgendes Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Kern berechnet irgend was anderes, kann das jemand mal nachgucken.


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> habe mal im Htop nachgeguckt da er gibt sich folgendes Bild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der FAHClient selbst greift sich einen kompletten Kern, die anderen werden vom Folding-Core-Prozess genutzt. Sieht wie ein Bug im FAHClient aus, so viel Last sollte er nicht ziehen. Ist das Bild nach dem Restart des Dienstes oder vorher ?


----------



## PAUI (21. November 2012)

der screenshot ist, wie vor und nachher. sobald er restartet wurde und er anfängt die WU an passiert das Phänomen das der client nicht mehr abgerufen werden kann, er kann auch nicht wirklich gestoppt werden sondern nur per sigsys im htop gekillt werden.

hatte ich oben vergessen zu schreiben.


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2012)

Welche Version hast Du installiert ? Der Client scheint irgendwie in eine Loop zu laufen. Am besten nach dem Ende eines Projektes den Dienst beenden sowie den Work-Ordner und die Queue leer machen.


----------



## PAUI (22. November 2012)

also jetzt hat er sich komplett abgeschossen. er hat die wu fertig gerechnet und danach keine neue geholt. trotzdem rechnet der eine Kern immernoch. es ist die Version 7.2.9


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> also jetzt hat er sich komplett abgeschossen. er hat die wu fertig gerechnet und danach keine neue geholt. trotzdem rechnet der eine Kern immernoch. es ist die Version 7.2.9



Und was sagt der Taskmanager dazu??


----------



## mihapiha (22. November 2012)

du hast die richtige Kernzahl auch manuel eingegeben?


----------



## wolf7 (22. November 2012)

also ich kenn das von der Windows V7er Version auch, dass sich das teil manchmal wieso auch immer nen kompletten kern genemigt, aber das ist nach einem Neustart eig gegessen.


----------



## PAUI (23. November 2012)

hatte mal nen reboot gemacht jetzt funzt wieder alles.


----------



## Amigafan (23. November 2012)

Mein 3930K hat eine 6901er WU bekommen . . . 
Diese "generiert" etwa 10K weniger PPD als eine 8101 - ist das normal?


----------



## mihapiha (23. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Mein 3930K hat eine 6901er WU bekommen . . .
> Diese "generiert" etwa 10K weniger PPD als eine 8101 - ist das normal?


 
Kann durch aus sein. Die 6901 WU falte ich auch gerade. In meinem Fall ist es die bessere WU. Könnte sein dass es bei dir anders ist, aber der Unterschied ist so oder so nicht so groß. Einzig die P8102 WU scheint wirklich was besonders zu sein..

Was für TPF hast du mit der 6901er? Und wie lange dauert es bei dir um die Resultate zu senden und neue zu bekommen... In meinem Fall sinds bei der 6901er circa 7 - 8 Minuten... Vielleicht ist letzteres ein Grund warum die 8101er in meinem Fall schlechter ist.


----------



## Amigafan (24. November 2012)

TPF für die 6901 sind stabile 16:06, die Uploadzeit hab ich noch nicht . . .


----------



## mihapiha (24. November 2012)

Ich muss gestehen, dass das für deine CPU tolle TPF sind, und ich kann mich noch gut an die Leistung meines 980X und meiner alten Faltfarm erinnern. Obwohl ich mit dem 3930k gefaltet habe, habe ich nie eine P6901 WU bekommen. Mit letzteren kann ich also nicht vergleichen. Aber ich kann dir sagen, dass die PPD mit der P6901 WU ganz toll sind. 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle sogar die P6901 den P8101 WUs vorziehen. Letztere sind so groß und haben so eine knappe Deadline, dass man aufgrund kleinster Probleme die Deadline verpassen kann, und dann bekommt man nur die Basepoints für 3 Tage falten... Passierte mir zumindest ein paar mal...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2012)

Bei der letzten P8101 war es ne echte Zitterpartie ob Standfort sie wollte oder nicht: normalerweise dauert der Upload ~5min (~300kbit/s) > dieses mal waren es 55min (~27kbit/s)! 

Bei Standfort selber auf der Statistikseite wurde sie gezählt, aber es werden sicher etwas über 10'000Punkte hinüber sein zusätzlich zu der 1h Faltstillstand. 

Genaueres weiss ich sobald PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats das nächste Update um 19Uhr bringt.


Nachtrag: Mit der 1h Faltausfall mitgerechnet sind es wohl um die 15'000Punkte die fehlen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .....................
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: Mit der 1h Faltausfall mitgerechnet sind es wohl um die 15'000Punkte die fehlen.


Das ist schade aber wenigstens wurde sie gezählt....auch wenns mal etwas länger dauert......


----------



## mihapiha (25. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei der letzten P8101 war es ne echte Zitterpartie ob Standfort sie wollte oder nicht: normalerweise dauert der Upload ~5min (~300kbit/s) > dieses mal waren es 55min (~27kbit/s)!
> Nachtrag: Mit der 1h Faltausfall mitgerechnet sind es wohl um die 15'000Punkte die fehlen.


 
Komisch. Ich dachte das Problem hatte nur ich. Bei mir waren es aufgrund der Stunde aber "nur" rund 10.000 Punkte


----------



## Malkolm (26. November 2012)

Um die Uploadzeit nicht komplett zu verlieren empfehle ich unter V6 immernoch langouste zu nutzen, oder aber gleich den V7 zu nutzen, der zumindest bei mir nicht langsammer läuft als der V6.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Uploadzeit nicht komplett zu verlieren empfehle ich unter V6 immernoch langouste zu nutzen, oder aber gleich den V7 zu nutzen, der zumindest bei mir nicht langsammer läuft als der V6.


Ich bin vom V7 weg weil ich damit meine Probleme hatte (weiterfalten nach Stromausfall, HFM) > mit dem V6 bin ich zufrieden.

Dieses lange Uploaden hatte ich zum ersten mal > solange es bei dem einem mal bleibt ist langusto überflüßig für mich.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. November 2012)

Jo, meine Rede. V6 ist einfach gut und langusto ist eher eine Fehlerquelle als das es was bringen würde....


----------



## Amigafan (26. November 2012)

Auch ich hatte schon Probleme mit langouste - aber erst, seit ich thekraken verwende.
Vorher hat langouste fehlerlos seine "Arbeit" verrichtet, mit thekraken "vergisst" es schon mal den Upload nach dem Start einer neuen WU - das erfolgt dann erst ein paar Stunden später


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Dezember 2012)

Damit man hier auch mal wieder einen Grund zum Schreiben hat, habe ich alle meine Server wieder angeschmissen....
Die werden jetzt ca. 1 Monat laufen, also bis Neujahr und dann bremse ich wieder......man kann es einfach nicht lassen, es muss ein Virus sein
Und den 2 Platz in der Produktionsliste vermisse ich auch sehr.....


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Damit man hier auch mal wieder einen Grund zum Schreiben hat, habe ich alle meine Server wieder angeschmissen....
> Die werden jetzt ca. 1 Monat laufen, also bis Neujahr und dann bremse ich wieder......man kann es einfach nicht lassen, es muss ein Virus sein
> Und den 2 Platz in der Produktionsliste vermisse ich auch sehr.....



 - oh ja - das kenne ich gut, das Leiden 

Btw. bin mächtig froh, dass du nochmal anschiebst


----------



## mihapiha (4. Dezember 2012)

Eine Frage habe ich: Wie oft sollte man einen Server eine Pause gönnen und ihn abschalten oder neu-starten? Bzw. sollte man überhaupt abschalten?
Ich habe nämlich meinen Server heute nach zwei oder drei Wochen für eine Minute oder so komplett abgeschaltet, und frage mich ob das nötig war bzw. ob es überhaupt klug war das zu tun.  

@ picar: Freut mich!


----------



## Malkolm (4. Dezember 2012)

Serverkomponenten sind dafür ausgelegt 24/7 über Jahre zu laufen, wobei jedes Bauteil natürlich nur eine begrenzte Lebenserwartung hat.
Erfahrungsgemäß sind Festplatten (HDDs, aber auch SSDs) sowie Netzteile die ersten Opfer langer Laufzeiten, daher werden diese i.d.R. redundant verbaut.
Hardwaretechnisch macht es keinen wirklichen Unterschied, ob die Teile zwischendurch mal eine kleine Pause bekommen oder nicht. Entscheidend ist, dass der Server immer innerhalb seiner spezifizierten Umgebungsvariablen betrieben wird, sprich kühl und trocken.

Softwaretechnisch kann es Vorteile bringen den Server ab und an mal zu rebooten, wobei das sehr stark vom eingesetzten OS und der Qualität der Treiber/Firmware abhängt. Windows-User können da sicher ein Lied von singen, Linux ist aber auch nicht perfekt in diesem Punkt.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Dezember 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich: Wie oft sollte man einen Server eine Pause gönnen und ihn abschalten oder neu-starten? Bzw. sollte man überhaupt abschalten?
> Ich habe nämlich meinen Server heute nach zwei oder drei Wochen für eine Minute oder so komplett abgeschaltet, und frage mich ob das nötig war bzw. ob es überhaupt klug war das zu tun.
> 
> @ picar: Freut mich!


 
Mir ist nicht ganz klar, warum man einen Server ausschalten sollte


----------



## mihapiha (4. Dezember 2012)

Mir war schon klar das Server für hohe Belastungen gebaut worden sind, aber ich dachte, dass es im Sinne der Hardware sei, vielleicht einmal monatlich das Gerät zumindest neu zu starten...


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Dezember 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Mir war schon klar das Server für hohe Belastungen gebaut worden sind, aber ich dachte, dass es im Sinne der Hardware sei, vielleicht einmal monatlich das Gerät zumindest neu zu starten...


Also ich starte meine Server schon einmal im Monat neu, damit sich der Arbeitsspeicher und die Lüfter mal säubern. Die Lüfter deshalb, da die beim Corsair H80/100 beim starten kurz voll aufdrehen und somit der grobe Staub mit über 2000 U/min hinausgeblasen wird.


----------



## Thosch (6. Dezember 2012)

... wenn nicht ein Update einen Neustart fordert läuft dad dursch ...  ... ich hatte auch mal gehört das der Start z.Bsp. einer HDD das stressigste für die ist ...  ...


----------



## mattinator (6. Dezember 2012)

Bei unseren Kunden laufen Linux-Server mit Uptimes von über 400 Tagen. Ist zwar nicht die Regel, aber viele laufen mehrere Monate ohne reboot.


----------



## mihapiha (7. Dezember 2012)

Ok gut zu wissen. Dann werde ich künftig den Server nicht mehr ausschalten. Die Staubfilter sind magnetisch, die reinige ich eigentlich fast wöchentlich und muss dazu keine Schraube am Gehäuse entfernen.... 

@ Torsch: Ich habe keine HDD im Computer; nur eine SSD... Irgendein Gedanke diesbezüglich?


----------



## wolf7 (7. Dezember 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... wenn nicht ein Update einen Neustart fordert läuft dad dursch ...  ... ich hatte auch mal gehört das der Start z.Bsp. einer HDD das stressigste für die ist ...  ...


 
das dachte ich hängt von der Platte ab. normale non server Platten können ohne Probleme häufiger neugestartet werden. nur echte serverplatten stört ein neustart eher. Dafür soll man die normalen halt nicht 24/7 laufen lassen. zu SSDs: ich wüsste nicht, wieso die nicht durchlaufen können sollen.


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Dezember 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> @ Torsch: Ich habe keine HDD im Computer; nur eine SSD... Irgendein Gedanke diesbezüglich?


 

Auf keinen Fall defragmentieren


----------



## mihapiha (7. Dezember 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> zu SSDs: ich wüsste nicht, wieso die nicht durchlaufen können sollen.


 
Ich habe die Updates deaktiviert da ich auch eine ältere Ubuntu Version zum Falten nutze. Aber gut zu wissen. Der Server bleibt dann mal aktiv; zumindest bis zur nächsten Strom-Rechnung 



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall defragmentieren


 
Das war schon klar.  Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Dezember 2012)

Komisch: Immer wenn ich meine, ich mache viele Punkte fürs Team, dann gehen die PPD fürs Team runter, jetzt sind wir bald unter 6 Mio. PPD.
Lehnt ihr Euch dann zurück und denkt: "Dann lassen wir den picar mal falten......" ?


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. Dezember 2012)

Nö, die 8057er gehen aus und das merkt man extrem.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Nö, die 8057er gehen aus und das merkt man extrem.



Ist schon heftig wie wir droppen - hoffentlich kommen bald wieder bessere (GPU-)Zeiten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2012)

Wird Zeit das viele, idealerweise alle von uns Server-Faltern viele P8102 bekommen > so halten wir garantiert die 6Mio-AVG-PPD. 

Nein, ich jammere nicht das ich gerne eine hätte, hatte letzte Woche zwei direkt nacheinander.


----------



## Amigafan (7. Dezember 2012)

Und ich mit meinem 3930K leider immer noch keine  - das ist sooooo ungerecht


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Und ich mit meinem 3930K leider immer noch keine  - das ist sooooo ungerecht


Denk da nigs, ich mit meinem 3930K auch noch nie. Und momentan hab ich 4 Server am laufen, kein einziger hat eine 8102er.....die Wahrscheinlichkeit wäre ja theoretisch 4mal so hoch.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe nicht um eine P8102 gebettelt (!), hab aber trotzdem eine bekommen.


----------



## Amigafan (8. Dezember 2012)

Tja - bei Manchem reicht auch schon ein "erbarmungswürdiges" Erscheinungsbild


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Dezember 2012)

...und ich hab seit heute früh auch eine 8102er


----------



## mihapiha (8. Dezember 2012)

Nur noch 10 Plätze in der Weltrangliste und ich überhohle mich selber 

Wie genial!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht um eine P8102 gebettelt (!), hab aber trotzdem eine bekommen.


Noch eine.


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Dezember 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Nur noch 10 Plätze in der Weltrangliste und ich überhohle mich selber
> 
> Wie genial!!!



Da musst Du aufpassen, dass Du dir selber nicht über den Weg läufst, sonst bricht das Universum zusammen.....




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Noch eine.



Aha, Du hast ein Abo.......


----------



## PAUI (8. Dezember 2012)

so ich melde mich auch mal wieder. mein server streikt grade wegen nem update von libc6 was die grundkomponente vom kernel ist dadurch natürlich beim booten hängen bleibt (sehr ärgerlich).

die KVM funktioniert nicht mehr richtig, nach nem 2 ten Login hängt sich die Karte auf, dadurch auch kein Reset mehr, ne neue ist schon bestellt.

und die schlechte nachricht, ich werde nur noch nen monat aktiv 24/7 mitfalten. weil der server gekündigt ist. alleine zahle ich den nicht weiter.
und der kumpel hat kein bock mehr.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Dezember 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> so ich melde mich auch mal wieder. mein server streikt grade wegen nem update von libc6 was die grundkomponente vom kernel ist dadruch natürlich beim booten hängen bleibt (sehr ärgerlich).
> 
> die KVM funktioniert nicht mehr richtig, nach nem 2 ten Login hängt sich die Karte auf, dadurch auch kein Reset mehr, ne neue ist schon bestellt.
> 
> ...



Das ist aber schade. 
Und wennst Dir einen 2600K in einem ITX-Gehäuse zulegst statt den Server? Der braucht ca. 95W undervoltet und schafft mind. 20K PPD. Wennst einen Gebrauchten suchst der billig hergeht, ich kenn da jemand, einfach bei mir per PN melden.


----------



## PAUI (9. Dezember 2012)

naja, hab ja noch meinen 3770K zuhause der auf 4,5GHz läuft mit ner HD7970 zusammen. der wird auch ab und zu mal falten.

normalerweise so wie der server jetzt grade betrieben wird geht es garnicht billiger.

1 GBit anbindung, KVM-over-ip, Klimatisiert, eine rießen USV wo es kein Stromausfall gibt und die Unterkunft für nur 50€ im monat.
aber es geht nunmal nicht anders, will auf meine wohnung sparen. naja mal sehen.


----------



## mihapiha (9. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Da musst Du aufpassen, dass Du dir selber nicht über den Weg läufst, sonst bricht das Universum zusammen.....


 
Ich finde es schon unglaublich. Mit diesem Server habe ich so viele Punkte in den letzten eineinhalb Monaten erfaltet wie zuvor über ein oder zwei Jahre. insgesamt. Das ist wirklich unglaublich wenn ich daran denke, dass ich mit dem Server den du jetzt hast (seinerzeit mit anderen CPUs), noch die 5 Millionen Punkte gewaltig gefeiert habe. 

Mit der nächsten WU habe ich für das 70335er Team mehr geleistet als für mein altes Team. 

Das habe ich noch nicht innerlich verarbeitet! Man kann so schnell mit so einem Gerät mehr "Einsatz" zeigen kann als zuvor über Jahre hinweg mit 24/7 Falteinsatz mit 5 Computern; das widerspricht irgendwo der der Logik.


----------



## Thosch (9. Dezember 2012)

Hab das schon bei anderen beobachtet, es tauchen *extrem* vermehrt 69XXer WUs für die Server auf ...  ...
btw. ... hab gerade gelesen das ich Spyware als BS nutze ...  ...  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Aha, Du hast ein Abo.......


Ich frag mich wie gross das Abo ist > die Dritte in Folge 



@Thosch: Interessantes BS


----------



## Thosch (10. Dezember 2012)

Jo ... lt. ner PCGH-News lässt sich UBUNTU - Linux in die Kat. Spyware einordnen ... weil es Daten sammelt und über Canonical an Amazon wg. Werbung verschickt ....  ...
... liest du hier: Ist Ubuntu-Linux Spyware? Richard Stallman meint ja!


----------



## PAUI (10. Dezember 2012)

zum Glück nutz ich debian.


----------



## Abductee (10. Dezember 2012)

Das mit der Spyware bezieht sich aber nur auf die Versionen wo Amazon integriert ist, die Alten die wir hier meistens nehmen sind davon nicht betroffen.

Linux  Mint


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Dezember 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das mit der Spyware bezieht sich aber nur auf die versionen wo Amazon integriert ist, die Alten die wir hier meistens nehmen sind davon nicht betroffen.
> 
> Linux Mint



Genau - UBUNTU 10.10 - in meinem Fall


----------



## Leandros (10. Dezember 2012)

*Springt in den Thread* * ArchLinux * *Springt unauffällig wieder raus*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab zwar das 12.04 am Start, aber Amazon wird nicht glücklich > hab die Suchfunktion noch nie gebraucht.


----------



## Thosch (10. Dezember 2012)

Und ich hab ausser dem F@H-Client und dem Aktualisierungs-PRG nur noch sensors oder so ähnliches gestartet, erst recht noch nie nen `_Brauser´ ...  ..._


----------



## Muschkote (10. Dezember 2012)

Und ich sehe nur weisse Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie gross das Abo ist > die Dritte in Folge


Die Vierte


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Vierte


Ja, mach weiter so.....klingt gut!


----------



## PAUI (11. Dezember 2012)

so Server läuft wieder. 

dazu noch en kleines biddel an der Taktschraube gedreht, läuft jetzt auf 4,0GHz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2012)

Fünfte


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2012)

Aber dann nicht jammern, wenns keine mehr gibt   !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2012)

Nö, ich freu mich über den Segen  > bis jetzt war spätestens nach zwei Schluss.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nö, ich freu mich über den Segen  > bis jetzt war spätestens nach zwei Schluss.



Ich freue mich mit dir - vor allem (auch) für das Team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2012)

Sechste


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2012)

Siebte


----------



## mattinator (13. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Siebte


 Kannst'e nicht mal bei Stanford bescheid sagen, dass ich das gleiche für meine GPU's haben will (8057-er am Stück).


----------



## mihapiha (14. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Siebte


 
Wow. Bei mir waren es einmal 8... In meinem Fall waren es 5 Tage. Ich hoffe du kommst an die Wolf_Team_Leader Vorgabe von 3 Wochen ran...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2012)

Achte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbi1204 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich sag mal: "läuft"


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Dezember 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Wow. Bei mir waren es einmal 8... In meinem Fall waren es 5 Tage. Ich hoffe du kommst an die Wolf_Team_Leader Vorgabe von 3 Wochen ran...


Das ist ja noch gar nichts, mein Opteron-Server bekam die 8102er mal über einen Monat lang!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Achte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Nee, neee, neeee - so ein glücklicher Glückspilz ein glücklicher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (14. Dezember 2012)

so Server faltet wieder durchgängig, 4 GHz waren aber nicht drin, stable.


----------



## mihapiha (14. Dezember 2012)

Es ist komisch, das die 8102er nicht in Paketen kommen. Immer bekommen es ein paar und viele andere nicht. Noch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich alle paar 8101er WUs wieder 8102er bekommen während andere ohne auskommen mussten, und jetzt bleibt es bei mir bei den 8101ern und andere bekommen die 8102er. Man würde meinen es stünde ein System hinter den WUs. Vielleicht das die einen im Verhältnis zu anderen stünden, oder das zu einer gewissen Tageszeit das eine oder andere Projekt hervorgehoben wird...

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht wie das mit den Projekten funktioniert. 

Aber ich muss es nicht verstehen. Ich bin am überlegen den "-bigbeta" tag zu löschen und mich über die Ferien auf SMP WUs zu werfen. Es ist mir klar das halb so viele Punkte drin sind, aber mich interessiert es etwas, die SMP-WU Tageswerte zu sehen... Außerdem ist von den Plätzen her nicht sonderlich viel mehr möglich  Was meint ihr?


----------



## Abductee (14. Dezember 2012)

Die Punkteausbeite mit "nicht Big WU`s" steht im Verhältnis äußerst schlecht dar, würd auf den Faktor 4 schätzen was du weniger Punkte machst.
Big`s FTW


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Dezember 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> Aber ich muss es nicht verstehen. Ich bin am überlegen den "-bigbeta" tag zu löschen und mich über die Ferien auf SMP WUs zu werfen. Es ist mir klar das halb so viele Punkte drin sind, aber mich interessiert es etwas, die SMP-WU Tageswerte zu sehen... Außerdem ist von den Plätzen her nicht sonderlich viel mehr möglich  Was meint ihr?



 Warum verwendest du "-bigbeta" ? Das ist ein alter Parameter. Es geht jetzt mit "-bigadv" genauso.....

Und von den Plätzen kannst schon noch aufsteigen, mit deiner Punkteausbeute.......


----------



## PAUI (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde auch gern mal sehen, wieviel du mit normal smp Punkte machst.


----------



## mihapiha (15. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Warum verwendest du "-bigbeta" ? Das ist ein alter Parameter. Es geht jetzt mit "-bigadv" genauso.....
> 
> Und von den Plätzen kannst schon noch aufsteigen, mit deiner Punkteausbeute.......



Keine Ahnung hinsichtlich bigbeta. Vielleicht habe ich Glück und es kommen mal neue BIG-WUs die ohne Beta-tag nicht kommen... 



PAUI schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern mal sehen, wieviel du mit normal smp Punkte machst.


 
Deshalb habe ich auch gedacht mal den Parameter weg zu lassen. Die Frage ist nur: mache ich das noch vor Weihnachten oder erst nach Neujahr. Ich möchte schon ein bisschen was verändern sonst wird das langsam zu fad und verkaufe meine Faltfarm wieder.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2012)

Neunte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Dezember 2012)

Sechzehnte  . . . 8101


----------



## Thosch (15. Dezember 2012)

... ich weiß gar nicht wann ich die letzte 8102 hatte ... *extrem* enttäuschend ...  ...


----------



## mihapiha (15. Dezember 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Punkteausbeite mit "nicht Big WU`s" steht im Verhältnis äußerst schlecht dar, würd auf den Faktor 4 schätzen was du weniger Punkte machst.
> Big`s FTW



Ich denke es sollten so um die 150 - 180k PPD trotzdem noch drin sein. Aber ich würde es sehr gerne testen, nicht nur um die Zahl gefalteter WUs hier zu erhöhen.

Ab 30 Millionen Punkten gibt es halt in unserem Team große Lücken, und selbst mit meiner Punkteausbeute werde ich Wochenlang keinen besseren Platz erreichen. Ich verreise am 19. Dezember. Daher wird die Testphase nur zwei bis 3 Tage dauern können, da ich vor meiner Abreise sicher wieder bigbeta aktiviere. In 20 Minuten ist die nächste P8101 WU fertig und ich denke ich werde daher da umschalten, und mal mit "big SMP" ein paar Tage falten. 

Lassen wir uns überraschen. Vielleicht sind sogar 200k PPD drin, vielleicht nicht mal 100k... Man kann nie wissen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich denke es sollten so um die 150 - 180k PPD trotzdem noch drin sein. Aber ich würde es sehr gerne testen, nicht nur um die Zahl gefalteter WUs hier zu erhöhen.


Ich tippe auf 200kPPD. 

Mein Server erfaltet mit den normalen SMP-WU's ohne OC um die 135kPPD.


----------



## mihapiha (15. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf 200kPPD.
> 
> Mein Server erfaltet mit den normalen SMP-WU's ohne OC um die 135kPPD.


 
Ich weiß nicht auf was die kleinen WUs ausgelegt sind. Könnte ja sein, dass da Intel schneller ist. Auf jeden Fall möchte ich meine Ergebnisse in die SMP-Liste eintragen. Bis her durfte ich mich über korrekte Einschätzungen freuen, und jetzt habe ich absolut keine Ahnung was mich erwartet. Wenn jemand den Build-Log nochmal liest, sieht man, dass ich aufgrund WOLF's System recht gut einschätzen konnte, was mich mit BIGWUs an PPD erwartet bevor ich das System bestellt habe...

Das Bild hat zwar jetzt mit dem Thema nichts zu tun, aber könnte unter Umständen hier und da jemanden interessieren.


----------



## PAUI (15. Dezember 2012)

du könntest ja Paralleler falten mit 4x 12 smp workers.
vielleicht springt da mehr bei raus.


----------



## mihapiha (15. Dezember 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> du könntest ja Paralleler falten mit 4x 12 smp workers.
> vielleicht springt da mehr bei raus.


 
Ist ne Idee. Aber ich kann es mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Immerhin geht es ja um den Bonus oder nicht? Ich könnte mir vorstellen das pro 12 Kerne nur 30 - 40k PPD drin sind..


----------



## PAUI (15. Dezember 2012)

hmm, ob der Bonus höher ist als 4 gleichzeitige wu´s? keine Ahnung


----------



## mihapiha (16. Dezember 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> hmm, ob der Bonus höher ist als 4 gleichzeitige wu´s? keine Ahnung


 
Ich kann es ja mal testen. Vielleicht mit 2x 24 Kernen zuerst. Aber erst im Neujahr. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich es mir aber nicht vorstellen. Immerhin ist es besser zwei Xeon CPUs zusammen falten zu lassen als getrennt...

Edit:

Ich muss die Testphase anscheinend unterbrechen... von den kleinen SMP WUs kommen zu selten welche. Ich werde wieder auf BIGWUs umschalten. Ich mache aber sicher einen zweiten Versuch nach Neujahr!

Edit #2:

War der Router. Scheint nicht am Client gelegen zu sein. Naja jetzt habe ich wieder umgestellt. Ich denke ich werde mich wirklich erst im Neujahr damit ernsthaft auseinander setzen. TPF konnte ich zumindest für eine WU bekommen... Da sind also rund 160k PPD drin - wenn das langfristig überhaupt stimmt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2012)

Alles Schöne geht auch mal vorbei so wie bei mir der P8102-Segen > ich bedanke mir herzlichst bei Standfort für den Punktesegen. 

Dank den P8102 bin auch wieder mal unter den Top4-Punkteproduzenten unseres Teams gewesen. 
Gestern hab ich sogar meine Tagesproduktionsgrafik gesprengt, die letzten Tage immer um die 350'000Punkte, gestern knappe 700'000Punkte. 

Ich hoffe das auch alle anderen Falter immer wieder mal so einen P8102-Segen bekommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Alles Schöne geht auch mal vorbei so wie bei mir der P8102-Segen > ich bedanke mir herzlichst bei Stanford für den Punktesegen.


 
Ich bediene mich mal kurz bei dir....

*Achte* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - in Folge - Opteronserver


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich bediene mich mal kurz bei dir....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scherz beiseite, bedien dich ruhig, hab noch jede Menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Achte*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (16. Dezember 2012)

Mit was für Flags faltet ihr denn? 

Die letzte 8102er die ich hatte war Anfang November....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2012)

@Schmidde: Hab keine ungewöhlichen Flags im V6 drin > -bigadv -verbosity 9 -smp 32


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Schmidde: Hab keine ungewöhlichen Flags im V6 drin > -bigadv -verbosity 9 -smp 32


 
Dasselbe hier - normale flags ohne verbosity


----------



## mihapiha (16. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Schmidde: Hab keine ungewöhlichen Flags im V6 drin > -bigadv -verbosity 9 -smp 32


 
-smp -bigadv bei mir. Hatte auch noch -bigbeta für ein paar Tage glaube ich...


----------



## Amigafan (17. Dezember 2012)

Jaaaaa 

Endlich - die erste 8102 hat meinen 3930K "beglückt"  

Vielleicht ist das ja der "schweizer Bonus", der mir zugute kommt - hab heute schon wieder einmal die Eidgenossen besucht . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2012)

... Ich bediene mich nochmal 

*ZEHNTE * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (18. Dezember 2012)

...und ich geh immer noch leer aus 


Allerdings faltet mein Server auch nur noch bis zum Wochenende, danach geht es für 4 Wochen erst einmal ins warme Australien


----------



## mattinator (18. Dezember 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> danach geht es für 4 Wochen erst einmal ins warme Australien


 
Wenn ich einen Server am Falten hätte, würde ich gerne tauschen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Server am Falten hätte, würde ich gerne tauschen.


Ich verzichte freiwillig. 



@Bumblebee:


----------



## Amigafan (18. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... Ich bediene mich nochmal
> 
> *ZEHNTE *
> 
> ...




Ich "bediene" mich auch mal . . . 

*ZWEITE * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe noch genug Smileys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> ...und ich geh immer noch leer aus
> 
> 
> Allerdings faltet mein Server auch nur noch bis zum Wochenende, danach geht es für 4 Wochen erst einmal ins warme Australien


Denk dir nichts, ich hätte momentan 4 Server am laufen und ich gehe auch leer aus.....wahrscheinlich bremst mich Stanford ein, denn sonst käme ich auf über 1000K PPD und das wäre ja zuviel......

@Schmidde: Ja, da hast recht. Ich wünsche Dir eine schöne Zeit in Australien und es würde mich freuen, wenn Du nach den 4 Wochen Dich wieder zu uns gesellst.


----------



## PAUI (19. Dezember 2012)

so, hab erst mal nen neuen Kernel compiliert, hab jetzt den 3.6.6 drauf. Versuche aber noch den neuen stable 3.7.1 drauf zu machen.
und hab den Bulli doch auf 4 GHz gezähmt mit 1,35V.


----------



## mihapiha (19. Dezember 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Allerdings faltet mein Server auch nur noch bis zum Wochenende, danach geht es für 4 Wochen erst einmal ins warme Australien


 
Schönen Urlaub. Da wird es nicht nur warm sondern brutal heiß. Ist ja jetzt hoch-Sommer auf der Südhalbkugel


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2012)

Kommt es nur so vor oder haben die aktuellen P8101 leicht höhere TPF?

Bei den letzten drei P8101 hat mein Server 30-45s länger pro Frame.


----------



## Schmidde (19. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> @Schmidde: Ja, da hast recht. Ich wünsche Dir eine schöne Zeit in Australien und es würde mich freuen, wenn Du nach den 4 Wochen Dich wieder zu uns gesellst.



Aber natürlich doch 



mihapiha schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub. Da wird es nicht nur warm sondern brutal heiß. Ist ja jetzt hoch-Sommer auf der Südhalbkugel



Naja, im Süden um Sydney, Melbourne,... (wo wir uns aufhalten werden) gehts noch, da liegen die Temperaturen wie bei uns im Sommer bei ~30°. Außerdem weht an der Küste auch immer ein leichter Wind 
Weiter in den Norden würde ich mich im (Australischen) Sommer aber auch nicht wagen


----------



## PAUI (19. Dezember 2012)

jetzt endlich den Kernel 3.7.1 drauf war in 14 Minuten compiliert auf 4 GHz  , das ist garnicht so schwer wie ich es mir erst vorgestellt habe.

Übrigens es gibt nen neuen Kraken

AMDZone.com • View topic - The Kraken: affinity wrapper for a3 and a5 FahCores

http://darkswarm.org/thekraken-0.7-pre15.tar.gz

EDIT: http://darkswarm.org/thekraken/thekraken-current.tar.gz

der funktioniert da jetzt auch auf den Core A4 wu´s


----------



## Amigafan (20. Dezember 2012)

Die *Dritte *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nenne ich Kontinuität:

Auf WU8102 (0,16,152) folgt WU 8102 (0,16,153) 




PAUI schrieb:


> jetzt endlich den Kernel 3.7.1 drauf war in 14 Minuten compiliert auf 4 GHz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welches Linux verwendest Du?


*@Schmidde*

Was hälst Du von weiter nordwestlich - dem Outback?


----------



## PAUI (20. Dezember 2012)

Debian 6.0 squeeze
Geht aber Mit jeden Linux zu kompilieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2012)

*ZWÖLFTE*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2012)

@Bumblebee: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (20. Dezember 2012)

soll ich nen Thread aufmachen zum Kompilieren?
wenn der kernel doch nicht funzt, kann beim booten wieder auf den alten gegangen werden. also man hat dann immer 2 kernel drauf.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Dezember 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> .........
> 
> Übrigens es gibt nen neuen Kraken
> 
> ...


Aber da würde ich noch etwas aufpassen, der ist noch im "pre"-Stadium, also könnte noch Fehler machen.....ich bin mit 0.6 vollkommen zufrieden. Ich verwende ihn eh nur bei BIGs, bei normalen SMPs hab ich ihn nicht installiert.


----------



## PAUI (21. Dezember 2012)

jop, hab ihn schon am laufen aufem Bulli damit es nich so schwankt. autorestart geht leider net.

EDIT: autorestart geht doch. man muss ihn nicht mehr setzen, geht automatisch.


----------



## Amigafan (22. Dezember 2012)

Die *Vierte* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- natürlich Kontinuität wahrend (0,16,154) 

ich hätte nichts dagegen, diese Reihe bis Gen 200 durchzufalten - auch darüber hinaus


----------



## Thosch (22. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kommt es nur so vor oder haben die aktuellen P8101 leicht höhere TPF?
> 
> Bei den letzten drei P8101 hat mein Server 30-45s länger pro Frame.



 Hatte ich auch erst bei mir gedacht gesehen zu haben aber mittlerw. läufts wieder "normal".


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2012)

*Vierzehnte* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2012)

@Bumblebee: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Dezember 2012)

Die *Fünfte *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (0,16,155) und die *Sechste *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (0,16,156)


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal bei meinen WUs(8101er) nachgeschaut, die gefaltet werden: Da bekomm ich auch immer die gleiche RUN+CLONE-Nummer, nur die letzte Zahl(GEN) ändert sich, und da ist es auch immer die nächste folgende.....das kann dann ja lange dauern, bis ich mal 8102er bekomm......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2012)

@Amigafan: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich frag mich nach welchem Schema die Clones verteilt werden: Amigafan's P8102 sind aus der 16er-Reihe, meine waren aus der 39er-Reihe.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss nun leider vermelden, dass die Serie zu Ende ist
Nach 8102 Nr. 15 kam eine 6901 und nun kaut der Opteron an einer.. na?? - klar - *8101*


----------



## Amigafan (27. Dezember 2012)

Mein Mitgefühl, Bumblebee . . . 


*@A.Meier-PS3*

Mir ist das "Warum" egal - viel wichtiger ist in meinen Augen, dass es "läuft" mit den 8102ern, egal wie


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2012)

... es kommt noch fetter ...

Diese Nacht habe ich den INTEL-Server verloren 
Eine Verbindung zum Radiator ist abgegangen (weiss der Teufel wie das geht) und die ganze "Sauce" hat sich ins Gehäuse entleert 

Nun ist erstmal trocknen angesagt und dann Teststart


----------



## Muschkote (28. Dezember 2012)

Na hoffentlich hat der keinen Schaden davongetragen.


----------



## RG Now66 (28. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... Diese Nacht habe ich den INTEL-Server verloren
> 
> Nun ist erstmal trocknen angesagt und dann Teststart



 
Mein Beileid und ich hoffe das nichts kaputt gegangen ist ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2012)

@Bumblebee: 15. Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Beileid zum erneuten "Wasserproblem" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wen du Wakü-Anfänger gewesen wärst, hätte ich gesagt du hast den Schlauch beim Anziehen nicht festgehalten damit er sich nicht verdreht und das sich nun diese Verdrehung in Kombination mit einem Anschluss mit kurzem Gewinde gereicht hat um es wieder herrauszudrehen oder das Gewinde beim Anziehen überdreht > trau ich dir als Profi beides nicht zu.
Fabrikationsfehler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe nur das die Notabschaltung des Servers genug schnell reagiert hat.


----------



## wolf7 (28. Dezember 2012)

so lange es ordentliches destilliertes Wasser war, stehen die chancen gut, dass die Hardware noch lebt^^ viel glück auf jeden fall...


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2012)

Wie geschrieben - keine Ahnung warum...

"Fabrikationsfehler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " ...lässt sich ausschliessen, die Kühlung hatte ja vorher bereits mit den Xeon E5540 einiges an Laufleistung
Beim Wechsel auf die Xeon X5675 ES blieb sie unangetastet; lediglich die CPUs wurden ausgetauscht


----------



## Amigafan (28. Dezember 2012)

*@Bumblebee*

Mein Mitgefühl - und Daumendrücken dafür, dass Deine Hardware diesen "Tauchgang" überlebt. . . 


Bei mir sind jetzt auch wieder die 8101er "eingezogen" - nach sechs 8102ern . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2012)

..... *ERFOLG* 

Der (SR2-) Server läuft wieder und faltet eine 8101 (was sonst  )
Gestorben ist bei der "Befeuchtung" lediglich die GraKa (GTS250) - habe aber genug davon rumliegen
Nach Ersatz alles im *Grünen*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2012)

@Bumblebee: Schwein gehabt.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2012)

*ERFOLG 2* 

Der Opteron-Server hat wieder eine 8102


----------



## PAUI (29. Dezember 2012)

da haste aber wirklich schwein gehabt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *ERFOLG 2*
> 
> Der Opteron-Server hat wieder eine 8102


Ja, mein Opteron-Server hat jetzt auch eine 8102........


----------



## mihapiha (31. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, mein Opteron-Server hat jetzt auch eine 8102........


 
Interessant. Zuvor habe ich sehr sehr viele 8102er bekommen und jetzt im ganzen Monat Dezember fast keine. 
Immerhin habe ich meine 430k PPD durchschnittlich über einen längeren Zeitraum bestätigt bekommen und eine neue persönliche Bestwertung erzielen können. Ich war noch nie unter den Top 1000 Faltern. Vor einem Jahr war ich mit 24 Millionen noch 1024. und jetzt braucht man fast 10 Millionen Punkte mehr für einen ähnlich hohen Rang.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, mein Opteron-Server hat jetzt auch eine 8102........



... und meiner wieder die *ZWEITE *


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Januar 2013)

....und ich bin jetzt wieder bei meinen 8101er.......


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2013)

*Vierte*


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2013)

*Fünfte *


----------



## Thosch (7. Januar 2013)

...  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2013)

@Thosch: P8102 bekommen und nun Freudentränen?

Edit: Mein Beileid, verdammte NANs.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> ...  ...


 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid, verdammte NANs.



Wie nun  NAN's beim Server??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wie nun  NAN's beim Server??


Thosch heult hier auch wegen der NANs in der Ruka > falsche Ecke hier dafür.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2013)

.. grundsätzlich sind NAN's immer 

- und so nötig wie ein Furunkel am Ar***

Aber (gottseidank) sind es keine SERVER-NAN's


----------



## mihapiha (7. Januar 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ....und ich bin jetzt wieder bei meinen 8101er.......


 
Ich bin mittlerweile bei rund 45 8101er in Folge. Bis auf ein paar 6901er die auch sehr selten sind, habe ich jetzt über einen Monat keine 8102er mehr gesehen. Ich frage mich ob ich etwas an den Einstellungen am Clienten ändern sollte; vielleicht den PC neustarten? Der PC läuft nun seid dem 15. Dezember oder so ununterbrochen... 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Januar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile bei rund 45 8101er in Folge. Bis auf ein paar 6901er die auch sehr selten sind, habe ich jetzt über einen Monat keine 8102er mehr gesehen. Ich frage mich ob ich etwas an den Einstellungen am Clienten ändern sollte; vielleicht den PC neustarten? Der PC läuft nun seid dem 15. Dezember oder so ununterbrochen...
> 
> Was meint ihr?


 
Also ich würde schon mal neustarten, auch wenn es theoretisch keinen Sinn macht. Praktisch hab ich aber das Gefühl, es würde dem Server gut tun.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2013)

Mein "8102-Server" läuft seit (gefühlt) Oktober nonstop durch.


----------



## Amigafan (8. Januar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mein "8102-Server" läuft seit (gefühlt) Oktober nonstop durch.



 - wie war das mit den Bauern und den Kartoffeln . . . ?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> - wie war das mit den Bauern und den Kartoffeln . . . ?



Du meinst sicherlich "die grössten Bauern haben die dümmsten Kartoffeln" - oder?? 

Ich habe mich aber ernsthaft schon gefragt ob die "Kiste" so viele 8102er bekommt *weil *ich sie nie rebootet habe


----------



## Muschkote (8. Januar 2013)

Zu meinem Server hat sich auch seit geraumer Zeit (2 Monate oder so (ich kann schon nichtmal mehr sagen wann ich die letzte hatte )) keine 8102 verirrt. 
Auch ein Neustart hat nichts an der Sittuation verändert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2013)

Ich sag es ja: Reine Glückssache.


----------



## mihapiha (8. Januar 2013)

Ich schaffe ja 8 bis 9 8101 pro Woche; das heißt rund 40 - 45 WUs wurden abgeschickt ohne eine 8102er. Das ist schon eine menge. Mein Server ist relativ schnell und eigentlich müsste ich nach picar81_4711 und Bumblebee (und ich weiß nicht mal ob Bumblebee mehr mit SMP erfaltet) statistisch gesehen ich derjenige sein, der relativ oft eine P8102 WU bekommt. Ich denke das Muschkote ähnlich viele WUs erfaltet hat ohne 8102er wie ich.


----------



## Amigafan (8. Januar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich "die grössten Bauern haben die dümmsten Kartoffeln" - oder??



 Mist . . . durchschaut  


*@mihapiha*

Wie heist es so schön:
*Der Herr gabs den Seinen . . . *

Irgend etwas machen wir wohl falsch


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Januar 2013)

Tja, ich hatte jetzt 1 Monat lang 4 Server am laufen, da bekam ich auch nur 1x eine 8102er.....


----------



## Thosch (9. Januar 2013)

... was war die 8102 gleich noch ...  ... kann mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern ...  ...  ...


----------



## mihapiha (9. Januar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mein "8102-Server" läuft seit (gefühlt) Oktober nonstop durch.


 
Frage: Heißt das, dass du den PC nicht neu gestartet hast und dass du den Clienten auch nie beendet hast, oder nur dass der PC seid Oktober nicht neu gestartet wurde


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Frage: Heißt das, dass du den PC nicht neu gestartet hast und dass du den Clienten auch nie beendet hast, oder nur dass der PC seid Oktober nicht neu gestartet wurde



Nie neu gestartet und nie Clienten beendet


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Januar 2013)

Ob man seinen Server neu gestartet hat oder nicht hat sicherlich keine Auswirkungen auf die Projektvergabe. Warum auch? Solche Informationen werden nirgends gespeichert.


----------



## mihapiha (10. Januar 2013)

Man kann ja nie wirklich wissen was hilft. Konstante Ergebnisse sind einfach etwas fad.  
Außerdem nahm ich an, dass mal wieder eine P6901 oder P8102 den Weg auf meinen Server finden könnte.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Man kann ja nie wirklich wissen was hilft.



Das ist genau der Punkt...
Natürlich hat picar recht - Neustart oder nicht *sollte* absolut keinen Einfluss haben

Trotzdem ist es seltsam wenn 2 Server die höchstens 2 Meter voneinander entfernt stehen und beide am selben Netzwerk hängen derart unterschiedlich falten


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Januar 2013)

*@mihapiha:* Jetzt lässt Du einfach mal Deine Kiste mind. 1 Jahr laufen, denn ich habe gehört, das man nach einem Jahr ganz viele 8102er bekommt.......


----------



## Amigafan (10. Januar 2013)

*@picar81_4711*

Jetzt fängst Du einfach mal an, ein Märchenbuch zu schreiben, denn ich habe gehört, Du erzählst welche . . .


----------



## mihapiha (10. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube weniger dass mein Server noch sehr lange falten wird. Ich denke ich beginne demnächst mit dem Verkauf, da ich sowieso annehmen muss, dass ich für ein paar Monate keinen Käufer finden werde... 

Der Plan mit einem Jahr durchfalten wird sich also mit Sicherheit nicht ausgehen. Aber vielleicht komme ich ja auf ein Quartal


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Januar 2013)

Aber Dein Server ist doch ein reiner Faltserver. Wäre gut, wenn Du ihn an einen Falter verkaufen würdest/könntest. Denn die Leistung macht er ja mit den Anzahl der Kernen und somit ist er für andere Zwecke eher ungeeignet.
Deshalb tendiere ich eher zu Intel mit 2-Sockel-Systemen. Sowas kann man auch hervorragend als überdimensionierter Spiele-PC bzw. Hochleistungs-PC verwendnen. 
Hast Du ein anderes Projekt ins Auge gefasst?


----------



## mihapiha (11. Januar 2013)

Wer meinen Server zukünftig für was verwendet ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich möchte nur um einen fairen Preis verkaufen... Ich warte aber noch tendenziell auf die passende Hardware. 

Gedacht ist optisch etwas ähnliches wie das: Singularity Beast II Build Log Part 18 - YouTube (siehe ab 11:00)

Aber wahrscheinlich in einem kleineren CaseLabs Merlin ST10 Gehäuse. Ich nähme an, dass ich circa ein oder zwei Monate auf Gehäuse und Wakü Teile warten müsste. Deshalb denke ich, dass die Wakü zum großen Teil vorher eingebaut werden muss; ich will nämlich wissen ob ich die gleiche Pumpen-AGB Lösung auch ins kleine Gehäuse Packen kann. 

Die Hardware ist da eher zweitrangig, den es geht mir vor allem um die Optik. Ich brauche eigentlich keinen PC und daher ist alles noch weit im Hinterkopf.

Es wird wahrscheinlich eh eine lange Zeit dauern bis ich einen Käufer für meinen Server finden kann. Sehr wenige sind bereit soviel Geld in einen gebrauchten PC zu stecken...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Es wird wahrscheinlich eh eine lange Zeit dauern bis ich einen Käufer für meinen Server finden kann. Sehr wenige sind bereit soviel Geld in einen gebrauchten PC zu stecken...



Das dürfte tatsächlich der "Stolperstein" werden


----------



## mihapiha (12. Januar 2013)

Es ist auf jeden Fall noch jedes Projekt einige Monate weg. Unter umständen warte ich auf ein neues Intel-Socket, oder gehe komplett in eine andere Richtung die im Moment noch nicht mal in Gedanken gefasst habe. Im Moment scheint es außerdem überaus dämlich soviel Geld in einen "alten" Socket zu stecken. Kann ja sein das ich statt neuen PC lieber einen langen Urlaub mache... 

Auch muss eine gewisse Motivation für Investitionen der Art vorhanden sein, die im Moment noch fehlt...


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> . Kann ja sein das ich statt neuen PC lieber einen langen Urlaub mache...


 
Das ist mal ein sinnvolle Idee (Ernst gemeint!) ! Abschalten und auf neue/andere Gedanken kommen und voller neuem Schwung zurück ans Werk .


----------



## Thosch (12. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit mal wieder.
Frage: Hat es irgeneinen Vor- oder Nachteil wenn das FaHControl läuft, bzw. eben nicht ? Oder frißt der, wenn auch nur minimal, nur Leistung ?  Frage bezieht sich jetzt auf den Opteronserver mit 12.04er Ubuntu ...  ...


----------



## mihapiha (12. Januar 2013)

Ich habe 12.04 Ubuntu samt V7 nur mit dem 3930k verwendet. Da war es von Vorteil FahControl auszuschalten. Ich habe bessere TPF bekommen wenn gar nichts lief...


----------



## mattinator (13. Januar 2013)

Unter Linux dient FAHControl ausschließlich der Überwachung und dem Handling (Start / Stop) des Clients. Der v7-Client läuft als Server quasi von allein, da bremst jeder weitere Prozess nur, also auch FAHControl.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Januar 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Mahlzeit mal wieder.
> Frage: Hat es irgeneinen Vor- oder Nachteil wenn das FaHControl läuft, bzw. eben nicht ? Oder frißt der, wenn auch nur minimal, nur Leistung ?  Frage bezieht sich jetzt auf den Opteronserver mit 12.04er Ubuntu ...  ...


 Ich würde es ausschalten, wenn das möglich ist.  Ich falte meine BIGs mit V6 und da läuft nur der Client und TheKraken.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> .... Ich falte meine BIGs mit V6 und da läuft nur der Client und TheKraken.



Genauso wie bei mir


----------



## Thosch (13. Januar 2013)

Ok, das sind mal brauchbare Aussagen. Dachte immer das FaHControl ähnliche oder rudimentäre Aufgaben wie TheKraken erfüllt, aber das ist ja im v7 verankert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2013)

Nach einem knappen Monat, einer P6901 und 26 P8101 kommt jetzt wieder ne P8102.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nach einem knappen Monat, einer P6901 und 26 P8101 kommt jetzt wieder ne P8102.



Na dann erst mal ein  - hoffentlich bleiben sie dir ein wenig erhalten


----------



## Amigafan (14. Januar 2013)

Manch kleine Veränderung hat große Wirkung . . . 

In der letzten Zeit hatte mein 3930K Probleme, eine 8101er WU in der angegebenen Zeit von 2,4 Tagen mit Bonus zu berechnen (die letzte "abgegebene" WU ging mit etwa 10 Minuten "vor Torschluß" - also noch mit Bonus - an den Server ).
Obwohl ich zwischendurch - zur Feststellung von möglicherweise besseren Einstellungen des Bios´ - auch smp-WU´s berechnet habe, wollte sich die Berechnungszeit nicht unter 33m48s pro Frame "drücken" lassen (und das bei 4,348GHz)

Aber - nach dieser WU habe ich noch einmal die Einstellungen des Bios geändert - und wohl den richtigen "Ver-Stellknopf" gefunden (EPU-Stromspareinstellung!)
Waum ich diese falsche Einstellung "übersehen" habe -  
Anschliessend bekam ich eine 8102, welche in guter Zeit von unter 25 Minuten pro Frame berechnet wurde und - endlich - die jetzige 8101er faltet wieder mit einer um mehr als 3 Minuter pro Frame verkürzten TPF von 30m46s.  


Jetzt kann ich auch wieder versuchen, die "Taktschraube" zu verstellen, denn bei 1,3V CPU-Spannung schafft er auf jeden Fall 4,35 GHz - mit Luftkühlung   (aber WaKü ist geplant)


----------



## bingo88 (14. Januar 2013)

Was hattest du den bei der EPU eingestellt? Bei mir murkst der nur mit der Spannung rum und lässt den Takt in Ruhe, zumindest ohne dieses AI Suite 2 Gedöns...


----------



## Amigafan (15. Januar 2013)

Es gibt den Menüpunkt:*EPU Power Saving Mode*

Ist er eingeschaltet, wirkt er bremsend auf den Prozessor - auch ohne AI-Suite, da das Mobo unter Ubuntu10.10 faltet und dort alle Zusatzprogramme nicht einsetzbar sind . . .


----------



## bingo88 (15. Januar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Es gibt den Menüpunkt:*EPU Power Saving Mode*
> 
> Ist er eingeschaltet, wirkt er bremsend auf den Prozessor - auch ohne AI-Suite, da das Mobo unter Ubuntu10.10 faltet und dort alle Zusatzprogramme nicht einsetzbar sind . . .


Ich habe das auf Max Power Saving stehen und der hat mir meinen 3770k nur ein wenig undervolted (etwa 0.1 V je nach Last). Takt ist normal (3.50 GHz), Turbo ist auch noch an (3.70 bis 3.90), RAM taktet ebenfalls normal (1600 MHz XMP Profil). Wenn es Leistung frisst, würde ich es auch sofort wieder abschalten, muss ich mal testen, wenn mein neuer Kühler da ist. Ich weiß nicht, wie Intel es schafft, den Boxed Kühler für 95 W TDP zu spezifizieren. Bei Prime95 ist der mit meiner CPU (77W TDP) schon kurz vor der Kernschmelze


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie Intel es schafft, den Boxed Kühler für 95 W TDP zu spezifizieren. Bei Prime95 ist der mit meiner CPU (77W TDP) schon kurz vor der Kernschmelze



Obwohl die Frage eher rhetorischer Natur ist (denke ich mal)...

-a)  weil mehr, aka "besserer Kühler" = mehr Kosten
-b)  weil da auch gut ein Intel-WaKü-System draufpasst


----------



## bingo88 (15. Januar 2013)

Hatte Intel nicht mal auch Tower-Kühler bei einigen CPUs dabei? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, sowas schon mal gesehen zu haben... aber ja, die Kosten sind vermutlich das Hauptargument für diesen Haufen Altmetall. Hab mir jetzt einen Prolimatech Megahalems Black bestellt, vielleicht bekommt der gute dann auch noch ein wenig mehr Takt. Dann faltet es sich auch noch etwas besser


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2013)

Nach der P8102 ist jetzt ne zweite P6901 in Folge drann > bin mal gespannt was sich der Server Morgen früh holt.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Januar 2013)

*@bingo88*
Bei einer nicht übertakteten CPU wird das Energiesparen auch nicht drosseln - bei einer übertalteten CPU aber sehr wohl . . . 


Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass der 3930K wieder "in gewohnten Bahnen" läuft - mit einer TPF zwischen 30:38 und 30:43 bei einer 8101 . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2013)

War ein kurzes Hallo der P8102 mit den beiden P6901 > wollte wohl mitleilen das es ihn immernoch gibt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Januar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> War ein kurzes Hallo der P8102 mit den beiden P6901 > wollte wohl mitleilen das es ihn immernoch gibt.


Ja, ich bekomm auch nur immer eine P8102 wenn überhaupt......


----------



## bingo88 (16. Januar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@bingo88*
> Bei einer nicht übertakteten CPU wird das Energiesparen auch nicht drosseln - bei einer übertalteten CPU aber sehr wohl . . .


 Gut, dann muss ich nichts abschalten, zumindest momentan nicht.


----------



## Thosch (16. Januar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ... bin mal gespannt was sich der Server Morgen früh holt.


 Da hab ich keinerlei Probleme damit, bzw. ich brauch mir keinen Kopf drüber machen. Sind alles nur die 01er ... mal die besseren, mal die schlechteren ... halt "Wetter-like" ...  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2013)

Nächste P8102 ist am falten > als nächstes wieder zwei P6901?


----------



## mattinator (17. Januar 2013)

Wenn alles klappt, wird ein neuer Kunden-Server wenigstens eine 8101 beisteuern (2 x Xeon E5-2667).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nächste P8102 ist am falten > als nächstes wieder zwei P6901?


Erste P6901


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Januar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Erste P6901


Ich will auch solche Dinger....... Ich arbeite eine 8101er nach der anderen ab, wie in einem Bergwerk, wo man nur Steine abbaut und keine Kohle......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2013)

Die zweite P6901 hat sich verkrümelt > direkt P8101.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die zweite P6901 hat sich verkrümelt > direkt P8101.


 
Na ja - mein Opteron-Server kann nun auch schon länger nicht mehr zählen - bzw. kann nur bis 8101 zählen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2013)

@picar81_4711: Irgenwan kommen sie auch wieder, nur optimistisch bleiben. 
Viel verpassen bei den P6901 tust du eh nicht > die gleichen PPD wie bei den P8101. 

@Bumblebee: Optimistisch bleiben > zwischen der drittletzten P8102 und der zweitletzten P8102 lagen bei mir auch fast einen Monat dazwischen (15.12 bzw. 14.1 ).


----------



## Thosch (20. Januar 2013)

Ach ... es gibt noch andere WUs für die Opteron-Server als die 810*1*er ... ?? ...  ...  ...


----------



## Abductee (20. Januar 2013)

Jo, hab vor ein paar Tagen eine einzelne 8102er bekommen.
Das war glaub ich in meiner ganzen Laufzeit die zweite oder dritte


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2013)

... dafür hatte sich der SR2-Server diese Nacht "verkrümelt" 
 warum

Wieder gestartet, läuft normal  (seit 2 Stunden)


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2013)

Also hält sich der Server für ein (Ver-)Krümelmonster?


----------



## mihapiha (20. Januar 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ach ... es gibt noch andere WUs für die Opteron-Server als die 810*1*er ... ?? ...  ...  ...


 

Ich habe schon ein oder zwei P6901 gesehen. Die 8102er sind aber seid Ende November verschollen...


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2013)

Was haltet Ihr den davon, einen neuen Thread aufzumachen mit dem Titel: 

*8102 - die unbekannte WU*  -  oder  -  *8102 - verzweifelt gesucht  *?? 

Dort hat jeder die Möglichkeit, allen anderen Faltern sein persönliches Leid zu klagen - sprich: unsere "persönliche Klagemauer"


----------



## Thosch (20. Januar 2013)

... ach ... nöööö ... hier jammert´s sich *extrem* besser ...  ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Januar 2013)

Sowas nennt man mal eine konstante Produktion(ab 10.01)........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr den davon, einen neuen Thread aufzumachen mit dem Titel:
> 
> *8102 - die unbekannte WU*  -  oder  -  *8102 - verzweifelt gesucht  *??
> 
> Dort hat jeder die Möglichkeit, allen anderen Faltern sein persönliches Leid zu klagen - sprich: unsere "persönliche Klagemauer"


 
"8102 sucht Server" (an was angelehnt ?)...


----------



## Amigafan (21. Januar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> "8102 sucht Server" (an was angelehnt ?)...



Bauer sucht . . . ähmmm Kuh?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2013)

"Poster sucht *Topic*" *Zaunpfahl wieder wegpack*


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Januar 2013)

Jetzt hat sich mein 2687W eine 8102er geholt und es kommen dabei 437K PPD raus, sowas muss ich genießen.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2013)

Schon wieder ne P6901 > scheint irgendwo ein Nest zu sein.


----------



## Amigafan (21. Januar 2013)

Mein 3930K faltet z. Zt auch eine 8102 . . .


----------



## Amigafan (22. Januar 2013)

Und als Anschluß hat er sich . . . eine 8102 geholt


----------



## Amigafan (24. Januar 2013)

Aller guten Dinge sind drei - aber es dürfen auch 3x3(x3 ) werden.
Vielleicht ein vorgezogenes Butzeltagsgeschenk?  - Egal, Hauptsache es folgen weitere 8102er . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Egal, Hauptsache es folgen weitere 8102er . . .



Go for it


----------



## Thosch (25. Januar 2013)

... und meine Opteron-Kiste läuft auch ... müßte mal wieder schauen was er macht ...  ...


----------



## Schmidde (26. Januar 2013)

Also irgendwas läuft bei mir nicht richtig.
War jetzt schon den zweiten Abend dass mir auffiel das die TPF ins unermessliche steigt 



Spoiler





```
[12:27:58] Project: 8101 (Run 20, Clone 7, Gen 104)
[12:27:58] 
[12:27:58] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[12:27:58] Entering M.D.
[12:28:05] Mapping NT from 32 to 32 
[12:28:11] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
[12:32:47] g NT from 32 to 32 
[12:33:20] Resuming from checkpoint
[12:33:26] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[12:33:26] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[12:33:26] Verified work/wudata_01.xtc
[12:33:26] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[12:33:28] Completed 280 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
[12:57:41] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
[13:24:58] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
[13:52:14] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
[14:19:28] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
[14:46:39] Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
[15:13:53] Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
[15:41:06] Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
[16:08:26] Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
[18:10:05] Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
[20:32:09] Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
```






Die Temps der Prozessoren sind ganz normal, und auch laut _-cpufreq-info_ laufen die CPUs ganz normal auf 2.1Ghz.
Wenn ich den Server neu starte ist die TPF wieder bei ~25-26min...


----------



## mattinator (26. Januar 2013)

Mal mit dem top die Prozess-Liste prüfen und in's dmesg schauen.


----------



## mihapiha (26. Januar 2013)

Ich musste meinen Server jetzt neu Starten. Der Client hat gemeldet, dass ihm der Speicher ausgeht. Ich nehme mal an es war der Auslagerungsspeicher gemeint. Ich habe mich nicht groß mit beschäftigt und habe den PC einfach neu gestartet. Nach circa einem Monat ist es ja auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## mattinator (26. Januar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich ein Memory-Leak in irgendeinem Service.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich streiche die P6901 von der Liste der seltenen WUs > hatte schon wieder eine.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Januar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich streiche die P6901 von der Liste der seltenen WUs > hatte schon wieder eine.



Ich auch - nach der 3. und letzten (vorerst, hoffe ich ) 8102 . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2013)

Hab mich gewundert wieso ich plötzlich nur noch ein AVG von 209kPPD habe: Mein Server hat mir was Neues von der Sorte gezeigt die man nicht sehen will > P8101 mit 83% zerschossen (UNSTABLE_MACHINE)


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> > P8101 mit 83% zerschossen (UNSTABILE_MACHINE)



Mein Beileid - das ist (immer wieder)


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Januar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab mich gewundert wieso ich plötzlich nur noch ein AVG von 209kPPD habe: Mein Server hat mir was Neues von der Sorte gezeigt die man nicht sehen will > P8101 mit 83% zerschossen (UNSTABLE_MACHINE)


Da würde ich was an den Bioseinstellungen ändern. Als bei mir die Clocks falsch eingestellt waren wegen Automatik im Bios hatte ich dieselbe Meldung. Oder ist Dein Server noch übertaktet? Würde ich auch rausmachen....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2013)

Ich warte mal noch ab was der Server weiterhin macht > solange es bei einer einzelnen WU bleibt schiebe ich noch keine unötige Panik.


----------



## Amigafan (29. Januar 2013)

Habe mich heute gewundert, warum mein 3930K immer wärmer und die TPF der z. Zt. berechneten 8101 immer länger wurde . . . 
Konnte aber schnell den Lüfter als Ursache ausmachen - der lief nicht mehr sauber im Lager. 
Da ich mehrere Scythe Mine 2 in Betrieb habe, war ein Auswechseln des Lüfters kein Problem.
Das Lager des Lüfters habe ich anschließend leicht geölt und ihn in einem Rechner verbaut, dessen Prozessor nicht so viel Leistung "verbrät"  

Was lernen wir daraus?

Es wird Zeit, dass mein 3930K endlich eine WaKü "spendiert" bekommt. 
Spenden dafür werden gerne entgegengenommen . . .


----------



## Abductee (29. Januar 2013)

Ich würd daraus lernen in 24h-Maschinen nur hochwertige Lüfter zu verwenden.
Die Wakü wird ja auch nicht ohne Lüfter auskommen.


----------



## Thosch (30. Januar 2013)

Doch ... kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestädigen. Ohne Pumpe und ohne Lüfter, weil kein Strom drauf, weil Stecker nicht eingesteckt nach Wartung und es funzte trotzdem. Das Surfen im Inet zumindest, "schwerere" Sachen werden sicherlich mit BSoD "bedacht" ...


----------



## Amigafan (30. Januar 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd daraus lernen in 24h-Maschinen nur hochwertige Lüfter zu verwenden.
> Die Wakü wird ja auch nicht ohne Lüfter auskommen.



Aber warum soll ich den originalen Lüfter, zumal er regelbar ist, durch einen Anderen ersetzten? 
Und dass irgendwann einmal jeder Lüfter seine Probleme bekommt ist doch normal . . .


----------



## mihapiha (30. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte in letzter Zeit ein bisschen Probleme mit meinem Server. Komischerweise wurde die TPF von WU zu WU schlechter. Nach einem erneuten Neustart läuft wieder alles - hoffentlich zumindest wie zuvor. Leider waren aber die letzen paar WUs alle weniger als 350.000 Punkte wert, was normalerweise nicht sein sollte.


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich hatte in letzter Zeit ein bisschen Probleme mit meinem Server. Komischerweise wurde die TPF von WU zu WU schlechter. Nach einem erneuten Neustart läuft wieder alles - hoffentlich zumindest wie zuvor. Leider waren aber die letzen paar WUs alle weniger als 350.000 Punkte wert, was normalerweise nicht sein sollte.


Ja, nach einem Neustart sind die TPFs meistens besser....aber momentan sind wirklich schlecht zu faltende 8101er unterwegs, das merke ich auch sehr stark. Da kommen oft 30-40K PPD weniger dabei raus. 
Das liegt nicht an Deinem Server.....


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, nach einem Neustart sind die TPFs meistens besser....aber momentan sind wirklich schlecht zu faltende 8101er unterwegs, das merke ich auch sehr stark. Da kommen oft 30-40K PPD weniger dabei raus.
> Das liegt nicht an Deinem Server.....


 

Diese WU´s müssen erst "niedergerungen" werden, bevor sie sich falten lassen - und das dauert seine Zeit . . .


----------



## Thosch (31. Januar 2013)

Aber Sys-Neustart ist wohl 1x pro Monat auch bei LINUX nicht verkehrt ...  ...


----------



## mihapiha (31. Januar 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, nach einem Neustart sind die TPFs meistens besser....aber momentan sind wirklich schlecht zu faltende 8101er unterwegs, das merke ich auch sehr stark. Da kommen oft 30-40K PPD weniger dabei raus.
> Das liegt nicht an Deinem Server.....


 
In diesem Fall war es der Server, da die TPF von 11:40 auf zunächst 12:00 dann 14:00 und dann 17:40 waren. Nach dem Neustart waren es wieder 11:40... Irgendwas lief nicht richtig


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Januar 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Aber Sys-Neustart ist wohl 1x pro Monat auch bei LINUX nicht verkehrt ...  ...


 Sehe ich nicht so.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## nfsgame (31. Januar 2013)

fac3l3ss, da läuft was falsch. Dein Client faltet nicht !


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2013)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so.
> . . .
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 

Das hängt ja wohl auch damit zusammen, was auf dem Server läuft.
Manche Dinge sind halt nicht so stressig für Hard- als auch Software - im Vergleich zum Falter!
Denn:
Nicht umsonst wird *folding@home* als "Stresstest" für Server verwendet! 


A propos Neustart:

Musste meinen 3930K nach einer beendeten 8101 wegen einer kleinen Änderung auch kurz ausschalten bzw. neustarten.
Und was hat er im Anschluß bekommen?

Eine *8102*


----------



## Muschkote (31. Januar 2013)

Du elender Cheater. 

Das ist echt langsam die Härte, ich hab seit Monaten keine von der Sorte bekommen.


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2013)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Du elender Cheater.



Cheater??? 

Ich sehe das als Ausgleich:  
Meine nVidias "kauen" z. B. seit Tagen immer nur 807xer WU´s, während Andere die (punktemäßig) besseren 762xer bekommen.
Das bedeutet dann mal schlappe 16K PPD weniger . . . 

Außerdem:
Solange mir die 8102er zugewiesen werden, werde ich mich gegen deren Berechnung/Faltung nicht wehren . . .


----------



## Thosch (31. Januar 2013)

A propos 762xer: mein Schlepptop-GT630M faltet gerade eine ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht haben wir Glück und sehen Licht am Ende des Tunnels > momentan faltet mein Server eine der schnellen P8101 (~40s schneller pro Frame).


----------



## mihapiha (1. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte langsam auch nichts gegen eine P8102 einzuwenden. Nach den letzten zwei Monaten und circa 80 P8101 denke ich habe ich mir auch wieder mal ein P8102 Packet verdient. Ich möchte auch in diesem Monat wieder meine 13M Punkte... Und ohne P8102 geht's sicher nicht


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2013)

Ich würde es dir (und mir, und den anderen) gönnen mögen...


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Februar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> fac3l3ss, da läuft was falsch. Dein Client faltet nicht !


 Der ist eh nur ein vServer. 
Ich könnte mit einem Raspberry Pi und einer PS3 falten... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> A propos 762xer: mein Schlepptop-GT630M faltet gerade eine ...


 
Grrrrr . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2013)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Der ist eh nur ein vServer.
> Ich könnte mit einem Raspberry Pi und einer PS3 falten...
> 
> 
> ...


PS3 kann seit Ende letztes Jahres nicht mehr falten > keine Unterstützung mehr. 
Ob beim Raspberry Pi gross was rauskommt bezweifle ich, wohl kaum mehr als bei meinem Nettop.


----------



## mihapiha (8. Februar 2013)

So ein Mist! 

Bei der Faltfarm hat etwas begonnen verkohlt zu riechen. Sieht nach dem DVD-Laufwerk aus. Ich hoffe die anderen Komponenten sind verschont geblieben. Ich habe versucht jetzt seit 6h den Server zum Laufen zu bringen, und ich bin kurz vorm Aufgeben.

Wenn es jetzt nicht bald klappt, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Das OC ist schon auf jeden Fall weg. Denn [H] hat ein update-Programm entwickelt. Die alten Datein gibt es nicht (mehr). Bios update war erfolgreich, aber ich muss Ubuntu neu aufsetzen ... Und dass kann dauern bis alles wieder läuft.

Ich nehme an meine Falfarm wird auch noch die nächsten paar Stunden (vielleicht gar Tage) nicht mehr falten... 

----------Update------------

Naja, ein Speichermodul scheint es erwischt zu haben. Ich hoffe mal das der Rest jetzt stabil bleibt und weiter arbeitet. Auf jeden Fall verzichte ich mal auf die großen BIG-WUs.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe mal, dass du 04:50 dann wirklich schlafen gegangen bist; und hoffentlich auch gut geschlafen hast
Für den Rest wünsche ich dir Glück


----------



## mihapiha (8. Februar 2013)

JA ich bin dann gegen 5 Uhr schlafen gegangen. Sieht soweit gut aus. Zumindest faltet die Maschine noch... vielleicht kann ich band wieder auf BIGWUs umstellen... Dann werde ich sehen was ein Speicher-Modul weniger bewirkt. Ist ja jetzt nicht mehr Quad-Channel...


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ist ja jetzt nicht mehr Quad-Channel...



.. dafür riecht es jetzt wieder weniger streng


----------



## mihapiha (8. Februar 2013)

Ich teste noch die neue OC-Software. Wenn ich Glück habe, bleiben die jetzt eingestellten 2.8 GHz stabil...
Mal sehen; zuvor waren 2,8 GHz nicht drin. Vielleicht ist das neue Bios samt Software soviel besser.

Nach ein paar SMP WUs bin ich schlauer...


----------



## mihapiha (9. Februar 2013)

----------Update------------

So, 2,8 GHz ist nicht stabil. Für die kleinen SMP WUs würde es reichen, aber nicht für die 8101er. Ich musste wieder auf 2,75 GHz zurück takten, was sicher stabil ist. Mit etwas Glück kommen aber in der nächsten Woche die Speicher, dann kann ich wieder "normal" falten...

Jetzt denke ich, dass die nächste P8101 wieder fertig gefaltet wird. Die letzte ist bei rund 30% abgebrochen... 

Nur noch eine Frage bleibt: Wird sich mein TPF sehr verschlechtern aufgrund des fehlenden quad-Chanel Betriebs? Zuvor waren es ja um 11:40 (+-5 Sekunden üblicherweise); ich hoffe mal dass ich unter 12 Minuten bleiben kann...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Nur noch eine Frage bleibt: Wird sich mein TPF sehr verschlechtern aufgrund des fehlenden quad-Chanel Betriebs?


Ne richtige Prognose ist bei deinem System schwierig, aber es werden sicher ein paar Punkte fehlen. 
Bei meinem Server macht der Unterschied zwischen Quad und Dual-Channel ~13kPPD aus.


----------



## Muschkote (9. Februar 2013)

Bei mir lag der Unterschied bei ca. 10% besserer Frametime gegenüber Dualchannel.
Wenns bei Dir auch so viel ausmacht, dann wirds schwierig unter 12min/Frame zu bleiben.


----------



## mihapiha (9. Februar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ne richtige Prognose ist bei deinem System schwierig, aber es werden sicher ein paar Punkte fehlen.
> Bei meinem Server macht der Unterschied zwischen Quad und Dual-Channel ~13kPPD aus.


 
Ich kann es jetzt bei der P8101 WU schon sagen... Statt 11:40 bin ich auf 11:55 (immer wieder +- 5 sekunden) 

Was das in PPD bedeutet weiß ich noch nicht. Die WU läuft jetzt, aber ob das wirklich 100% stabil ist


----------



## Amigafan (9. Februar 2013)

Was ich nicht verstehe:

Wenn doch nur ein Speicherriegel defekt ist - warum last Ihr das System nicht mit 3 Speicherriegeln laufen? 
Das Entfernen von gleich 2 Riegeln und damit Umstellung auf Dual-Channel ist zumindest für die 2011er-Sockel Intel völliger Quatsch, da der Prozessor mit jedem Speicherriegel mehr auch ein Mehr an Speicherbandbreite nutzt und diese letzten Endes auch in ein Mehr an Punkten sicherstellt. 
Und ich bin mir sicher, dass dieses Vorgehen auch bei Opterons angebracht wäre . . .


----------



## mihapiha (9. Februar 2013)

Ich habe ja 3 Speicherriegel drin. Ich habe nur den einen fehlerhaften entfernt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Februar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe:
> 
> Wenn doch nur ein Speicherriegel defekt ist - warum last Ihr das System nicht mit 3 Speicherriegeln laufen?
> Das Entfernen von gleich 2 Riegeln und damit Umstellung auf Dual-Channel ist zumindest für die 2011er-Sockel Intel völliger Quatsch, da der Prozessor mit jedem Speicherriegel mehr auch ein Mehr an Speicherbandbreite nutzt und diese letzten Endes auch in ein Mehr an Punkten sicherstellt.
> Und ich bin mir sicher, dass dieses Vorgehen auch bei Opterons angebracht wäre . . .


 Naja, ob das wirklich soviel bringt? Triplechannel wird vom 2011er meines Wissens nicht unterstützt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2013)

@Amigafan: Es ist relativ einfach wieso mein Server im Dual-Channel ist > er läuft weder im Tripel- noch im Quad-Channel stabil, auch nicht ohne OC.


----------



## Amigafan (10. Februar 2013)

*@mihapiha*

Das ging leider aus Deinen Infos nicht klar hervor, stellt aber aus meiner Sicht auch die sinnvollste Konfig dar . . . 


*@picar81_4711*

Aber selbstverständlich unterstützt *jede* Sockel-2011-CPU auch den Triplechannel-Modus. 
Quadchannel ist nur die bestmögliche Konfig (es wird von Single- bis Quadchannel  jede Konfig unterstützt) durch die Nutzung der größtmöglichen Speicherbandbreite und damit auch die schnellste Option.




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Amigafan: Es ist relativ einfach wieso mein Server im Dual-Channel ist > er läuft weder im Tripel- noch im Quad-Channel stabil, auch nicht ohne OC.



In Deinem Fall ist die Sachlage klar, aber unbefriedigend . . .


----------



## mihapiha (12. Februar 2013)

Ok Server läuft nun wieder mit 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher. Mal schauen ob die TPF wieder auf 11:40 fällt. vielleicht muss ich die Übertaktung neu eingeben...

----------Update------------

Leider ist mit der Änderung die P8101 mit einem Fehler belastet worden. Die rund 15 oder 20% mussten nachgeholt werden. Es läuft aber wieder sehr gut. Die TPF liegt bei rund 11:35 im sehr guten grünen Bereich. Nach dieser WU sollten sich meine 430k PPD durchschnittlich wieder normalisieren


----------



## Thosch (17. Februar 2013)

Hiiiilfe ... bekomme nur noch solche 69xxer WUs ...


----------



## Amigafan (17. Februar 2013)

Beruhige Dich - ich habe gerade auch eine fertiggestellt und hochgeladen - da gibt es schlimmere Szenarien . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> - da gibt es schlimmere Szenarien . . .



Wo er recht hat hadder recht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2013)

Wie verteilt eigentlich Windows die CPU-Teillast bei Dualsockel-Systemen?

Nemmen wir als Beispiel eine Anwendung die 4 Threads erzeugen kann, werden alle 4 auf einer CPU bearbeitet oder werden die auf beide CPU's verteilt?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie verteilt eigentlich Windows die CPU-Teillast bei Dualsockel-Systemen?
> 
> Nemmen wir als Beispiel eine Anwendung die 4 Threads erzeugen kann, werden alle 4 auf einer CPU bearbeitet oder werden die auf beide CPU's verteilt?



Ich "fürchte" in diesem Fall wird CPU 0 voll mallochen und CPU 1 idelt sich einen ab


----------



## mihapiha (18. Februar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie verteilt eigentlich Windows die CPU-Teillast bei Dualsockel-Systemen?
> 
> Nemmen wir als Beispiel eine Anwendung die 4 Threads erzeugen kann, werden alle 4 auf einer CPU bearbeitet oder werden die auf beide CPU's verteilt?



In Windows nutze ich ProzessLasso. Da stelle ich einfach ein, welche Kerne und Priorität welche Anwendung bekommen... Tolles Programm...


----------



## Amigafan (18. Februar 2013)

Da ich bis jetzt noch kein 2-SockSys  mein Eigen nennen kann verbliebe mir nur der Blick in meine Glaskugel - doch die ist gerade zur Reparatur  . . .


----------



## wolf7 (18. Februar 2013)

ich hab auch kein 2-SockSys aber mal ne doofe frage, wieso sollte denn Windows überhaupt zwischen den zwei CPUs unterscheiden? ich würde vermuten, dass der sheduler das so wie bei windows üblich random über alle cpu threads verteilt, egal zu welcher cpu die jeweiligen gehören. Windows unterscheidet ja auch nicht zwischen virtuellen und echten Kernen mit hyperthreading...


----------



## mattinator (18. Februar 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Windows unterscheidet ja auch nicht zwischen virtuellen und echten Kernen mit hyperthreading...


 Unter Windows 7 schon. MS hat für den Bulldozer auch ein Scheduler-Update herausgebracht, um deren Leistung besser abrufen zu können (AMDs Bulldozer: Scheduler-Update für Windows 7 zum Download - Update: Hotfix offline, teilweise Leistungsverlust [News des Tages]). Unter Windows 8 wurde evtl. noch mehr optimiert (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Bulld.../Test-Windows-8-Bulldozer-Benchmarks-1035723/).


----------



## mihapiha (20. Februar 2013)

Yeah 

Endlich wieder P8102er WUs. Nach so langer Zeit freue ich mich wirklich riesig über die zusätzlichen Punkte. 
Nur schade das ich nicht zuhause bin um es mitzuerleben. Ich habe es erst jetzt gesehen als ich mich mal wieder in die Stats verirrt habe. Hoffentlich gibt es ein größeres Packet. 2 WUs sind schon fertig!


----------



## mihapiha (21. Februar 2013)

Woot vierte!!!


----------



## bingo88 (21. Februar 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ich hab auch kein 2-SockSys aber mal ne doofe frage, wieso sollte denn Windows überhaupt zwischen den zwei CPUs unterscheiden? ich würde vermuten, dass der sheduler das so wie bei windows üblich random über alle cpu threads verteilt, egal zu welcher cpu die jeweiligen gehören. Windows unterscheidet ja auch nicht zwischen virtuellen und echten Kernen mit hyperthreading...


 Zumindest HT kann man programmtechnisch herausbekommen (Unterscheidung in "echte" und "logische" CPUs). Multi-Sockel wird auch irgendwie funktionieren, das habe ich allerdings selbst noch nicht gemacht. Du hast ja verschiedene Speichermodelle bei Multi-Sockel Geschichten, da gibt es dann auch Optimierungsbedarf. Beispielsweise kann es ungünstig sein, auf Speicher zuzugreifen, der dem anderen Prozessor "gehört" (NUMA). Auch Caching ist bei Multi-Sockel nicht ganz trivial.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Woot vierte!!!



Na supie  - deine TPF würde mich mal interessieren; muss ja abartig sein


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Februar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na supie  - deine TPF würde mich mal interessieren; muss ja abartig sein


Seine TPF wird mit den 8102ern in den Minusbereich gehen......


----------



## mihapiha (21. Februar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na supie  - deine TPF würde mich mal interessieren; muss ja abartig sein


 
Kann man sich ausrechnen: Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator

Für 412,000 Punkte pro WU muss die TPF bei rund 8 Minuten 25 liegen. Up- und Download dauert ja circa 15 minuten...  
Wären also im Idealfall fast 700k PPD durchschnittlich 

Nachschauen kann ich leider nicht da ich im Ausland bin...


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Februar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> .........
> Wären also im Idealfall fast 700k PPD durchschnittlich
> ......


Das ist eine schöne Hausnummer! Mit meinem 2687W komm ich mit der P8102er auf max. 430K PPD.


----------



## Amigafan (22. Februar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> . . .
> Wären also im Idealfall fast 700k PPD durchschnittlich
> . . .


 




picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das ist eine schöne Hausnummer! Mit meinem 2687W komm ich mit der P8102er auf max. 430K PPD.






Ich bin froh, wenn ich gute 140K mit meinem 3930K schaffe   - aber vielleicht kann ich mit Wakü noch ein bisschen mehr "herauskitzeln".  
Die wird nämlich heute noch installiert


----------



## mihapiha (22. Februar 2013)

Über 100k PPD mit einem 3930k ist eh super. Du kannst ja nicht mit solchen Systemen vergleichen. Immerhin habe ich ja 48 wirkliche Kerne; 

------update-------

Schade. Nach 4x 8102 WUs ist es auch wieder vorbei mit dem Punktesegen...
Immerhin glichen die vier 8102 WUs den Verlust der letzten Woche fast aus. 

Ich habe im F@H Bonus Calculator eine P8103 WU entdeckt. Hat die schon jemand bekommen? Ist die der 8102 oder der 8101 gleich?!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe im F@H Bonus Calculator eine P8103 WU entdeckt. Hat die schon jemand bekommen? Ist die der 8102 oder der 8101 gleich?!



Noch nie bekommen, und ja - ist wie die 8101 und 8102
Also 22607.00 Base-points, preferred deadline 2.40 Tage, final deadline 4.00 Tage mit dem GRO-A5 FAH core


----------



## mihapiha (22. Februar 2013)

Ich meinte eigentlich im Sinne von PPD. Aber ok


----------



## Amigafan (23. Februar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich im Sinne von PPD. Aber ok


 
Lass Dich überraschen . . .  
Vielleicht verhält es sich mit dieser WU wie z. B. mit der WU 7613: sie existiert zwar, aber leider bekommt sie kein "Normalsterblicher" z. Zt zu Gesicht   
Außerdem taucht sie zwar als Beschreibung, aber noch nicht als (Beta-) WU in der Liste der Projekte auf.


----------



## Amigafan (23. Februar 2013)

Erste "Auswirkungen" sind seit Wakü-Einbau, Quad-Channel-Ram und 44MHz mehr Takt (vorher:33x132=4356MHz, jetzt 44x100=4400MHz, aber vollem Speichertakt von 1866MHz) erkennbar:
WU 6901 vorher: TPF von 16:26 mit etwa 88,7K PPD, z. Zt TPF von 15:23 mit etwa 97,8K PPD


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2013)

Weltrekord mit 64 Kernen auf 4,6 GHz: Opteron 6276 auf Server-Mainboard um 2 GHz übertaktet

Opterons ohne gesperrten Multi


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Weltrekord mit 64 Kernen auf 4,6 GHz: Opteron 6276 auf Server-Mainboard um 2 GHz übertaktet
> 
> Opterons ohne gesperrten Multi



Heftig.. *H E F T I G*


----------



## mihapiha (23. Februar 2013)

wenn ich die Spannungswandler gut kühlen könnte, würde ich auch noch etwas weiter übertakten und so vielleicht sogar die 500k PPD Marke knacken... 

Aber die Spannungswandler geben leider beim MB relativ schnell nach. 

Jedoch ein tolles Ergebnis. Würd mich interessieren was so ein Ding bei F@H zerreist


----------



## mattinator (23. Februar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Jedoch ein tolles Ergebnis. Würd mich interessieren was so ein Ding bei F@H zerreist


 Der Verbrauch ist dann doch etwas zu hoch, wohl nicht richtig "alltagstauglich".


----------



## Amigafan (23. Februar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> . . .
> Jedoch ein tolles Ergebnis. Würd mich interessieren was so ein Ding bei F@H zerreist



Wohl nur sich selber . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Jedoch ein tolles Ergebnis. Würd mich interessieren was so ein Ding bei F@H zerreist



Ich mach mal eine Rechnung auf; natürlich rein theoretisch...

Meine beiden Opteron 6272 falten auf default-clock (also 2.1 GHz) gerade eine "schlechtere" 8101
Dabei haben sie eine TPF von 27.07 Min. und erfalten so eine PPD von 122820 // Credit 231284 und verbrauchen ca. 340 Watt

Wenn ich nun dieses "Über"-System nehme und erst mal die CPUs verdopple komme ich auf rund 245000 PPD und rund 460000 Credit
Nun takten diese 4 CPU auch noch mehr als doppelt so schnell - Milchmädchenrechnung ==> alles nochmal mal 2

Das wären dann rund 500000 PPD und 950000 Credit; das bei angenommenen ca. 900 Watt


----------



## Amigafan (23. Februar 2013)

*@Bumblebee*

Die Rechnung gleicht eher einem Erstklässler  als dem berühmten Milchmädchen.  Warum so kompliziert?
Dein Opteron-Gespann braucht (gerundet) etwa 28 min, der 4-Sockel-Rechner ist mehr als 4x so schnell.
Laut Bonuscalc2 ergibt das - incl. einer Uploadzeit von 15 Minuten - zwischen 910 bis knapp 1000K PPD - das Ganze bei einem Verbrauch von etwa 1,2 KW . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Februar 2013)

*Muschkote *gibt ordentlich Gas und faltet jetzt mir einem 2. Server?


----------



## mihapiha (24. Februar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 
> Die Rechnung gleicht eher einem Erstklässler  als dem berühmten Milchmädchen.  Warum so kompliziert?
> Dein Opteron-Gespann braucht (gerundet) etwa 28 min, der 4-Sockel-Rechner ist mehr als 4x so schnell.
> Laut Bonuscalc2 ergibt das - incl. einer Uploadzeit von 15 Minuten - zwischen 910 bis knapp 1000K PPD - das Ganze bei einem Verbrauch von etwa 1,2 KW . . .


 
naja, es steht ja im Bericht das 1200W Netzteil hätte seinen Dienst bei 4,7GHz verweigert. Aufgrund der Bonuspunkte dürfte diese Lösung dennoch so ziemlich alles im PPD/Watt Verhältnis in den Hintergrund stellen. Ich frage mich ob so eine Lösung (bei sagen wir mal 4 GHz) allzeittauglich ist. Wenn ich meine CPUs auf rund 3 Ghz übertakten könnte, wäre es sicher Interessanter als cooler Spielerechner, da ja auch die Grafikkarten heutzutage nicht sonderlich bei "normalen" Auflösungen überfordert werden..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *Muschkote *gibt ordentlich Gas und faltet jetzt mir einem 2. Server?


Wollte wohl nicht von mir überholt werden  > Wir freuen uns über die zusätzlichen Punkte.


----------



## Amigafan (24. Februar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wollte wohl nicht von mir überholt werden  > Wir freuen uns über die zusätzlichen Punkte.



Der gleiche Gedanke ist mir auch gekommen, als ich die "Zuwächse" sah . . .


----------



## Muschkote (24. Februar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte wohl nicht von mir überholt werden  > Wir freuen uns über die zusätzlichen Punkte.


Verdammt, ich bin enttarnt.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Februar 2013)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich bin enttarnt.




Tja, mein Lieber,
da nützt kein Fluchen -  
da hilft nur:
bess´re Tarnung suchen  

Denn auch hier trifft zu:
Big brother is watching *YOU*


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Februar 2013)

*@Muschkote:* Dann leg mal Deine Karten auf den Tisch und sag uns, was bei dir so faltet....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich tippe nach dem Punkteausstoß in Richtung E5-2670-Server.


----------



## Muschkote (26. Februar 2013)

Guter Tip, nur ganz knapp daneben. 

Ich denke ich muss etwas weiter ausholen um meine Gedankengänge in Richtung des 2. Servers etwas zu verdeutlichen. 
Eigentlich ging es darum, meinen in die Jahre gekommenen i7-920 Spielerechner der auch gefaltet hat gegen etwas effizienteres zu ersetzen, da ja der X58 Unterbau selbst im Idle mehr aus der Dose zieht als ein aktueller i7 unter Last.
Meine erste Überlegung ging in die Richtung, den Prozessor durch einen 6 Kerner vom Schlage eines 970, 980 oder ähnliches zu tauschen. Leider waren diese nicht wirklich zu einem angemessenem Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis aufzutreiben, und selbst wenn, hätte es die Effizienz nicht wirklich verbessert.
Dann sieht man in unserem Team einige Leute, die sich Rechner mit E5-Xeons zusammenbauen und fängt an zu suchen und findet Prozessorangebote von E5-Xeons, die eigentlich kaum teurer aber schneller sind als die alten 6 Kerner wie oben erwähnt.
Und da fing das "Faltgehirn" an zu grübeln.
Man könnte ja ein Asus  Z9 PE-D8 WS kaufen und einen von mehreren verfügbaren E5-2680 bestellen und erstmal sehen ob die auch funktionieren und sich die Option offen halten eine 2. CPU später nach zu rüsten.
Also was solls, es ist eh Weihnachten, da kann man sich mal was gönnen und sich selbst beschenken. 
Gedacht, getan, gekauft und getestet, sieht man wie die Angebote an E5-2680 deutlich schwinden und denkt sich: mist, was wenn ich das gleiche Modell von dem Prozessor nicht mehr bekomme?
Ach was solls, ist ja Weihnachten, der 1. Prozzi läuft wunderbar also gleich den 2. geordert, falls es später keine mehr gibt.

Und so besteht nun mein neuer "Spielerechner-Falt-Hybrid" aus 2x E5-2680 auf dem Asus  Z9 PE-D8 WS nebst 2x4x4GB RAM, GTX660Ti, in nem Coolermaster HAF 932 Advanced und dem vorher verwendetem Netzteil Corsair AX750 sowie 1x SSD für Win 8 pro zum zocken und eine 2. SSD mit Linux zum Falten.

Ich hab erstmal genug getippt, Feinheiten und Bilder können noch folgen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2013)

@Muschkote: Hab das OC von meinem Server vergessen abzuziehen dann hätte es gepasst > deine 2680er und meine 2687W ES takten beide unter Vollast auf 3,1GHz. 

Schreibe bitte wie deine Erfahrungen sind mit dem Server als Spielerechner , bin schon ne Weile am überlegen ob dies für mich später mal eine Option wäre wen ich den 1090T mal ersetzten muss.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Februar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Muschkote: Hab das OC von meinem Server vergessen abzuziehen dann hätte es gepasst > deine 2680er und meine 2687W ES takten beide unter Vollast auf 3,1GHz.
> 
> Schreibe bitte wie deine Erfahrungen sind mit dem Server als Spielerechner , bin schon ne Weile am überlegen ob dies für mich später mal eine Option wäre wen ich den 1090T mal ersetzten muss.


Hier mal ein Spiele-Test mit dem E5-2687W: 16 Kerne im Test: Doppelter Xeon E5-2687W plus Asus Z9PE-D8 WS


----------



## mihapiha (27. Februar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe im F@H Bonus Calculator eine P8103 WU entdeckt. Hat die schon jemand bekommen? Ist die der 8102 oder der 8101 gleich?!


 
Und nun habe ich eine P8103 bekommen. Die sind der P8102 gleich. TPF liegt bei mir bei 8:25  Toll! Damit ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gestiegen eine gute WU zu bekommen  

Woot! Jetzt faltet der Server schon die *3.* P8103 in Folge!!!


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2013)

"Nachtrag" zur "Wakü:

Die durchschnittliche Faltzeit bzw. TPF hat sich signifikant geändert:
Während die TPF bei 4,356GHz mit Lukü im Bereich von etwa 30m45s lag, hat sie sich jetzt mit 4,4GHz bei etwa 29m30s "eingependelt" - das macht bei einer durchschnittlichen 8101 ein mehr von etwa 8K PPD.  
Die Steigerung bei einer 8102er WU dürfte noch höher liegen, die genaue Höhe kann aber, wegen "Ermangelung" einer 8102,  noch nicht abschließend festgesetzt werden . . . 

Edit:
Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an Stanford: Ich brauche dringend eine 8102 - oder gleichwertig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an Stanford: Ich brauche dringend eine 8102 - oder gleichwertig


Könnte schwierig werden > hab schon mit dem gesamtem Zaun gewunken das ich ne 8103 haben möchte.


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Könnte schwierig werden > hab schon mit dem gesamtem Zaun gewunken das ich ne 8103 haben möchte.


 
Du hast vergessen: 
Klasse macht´s, nicht Masse - und mein Zaunpfahl ist aus besonders schön gemasertem Hartholz - damit er nicht so schnell zerbricht, wenn winken nichts mehr hilft . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2013)

... könnte auch die Winkart sein ...

Der eine winkt von rechts nach links - der andere von links nach rechts
Ich vermute mal (auch aus der Beschreibung des Pfahls), dass du von oben nach unten in die hohle Hand "winkst"


----------



## Amigafan (3. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... könnte auch die Winkart sein ...
> 
> Der eine winkt von rechts nach links - der andere von links nach rechts
> Ich vermute mal (auch aus der Beschreibung des Pfahls), dass du von oben nach unten in die hohle Hand "winkst"




Du unterstellst mir aber ne komische Art zu winken - sie zeugt eher von "hohler Birne"  statt hohler Hand - und mit Beidem kann ich nicht dienen


----------



## nfsgame (4. März 2013)

Ganz ehrlich? Manchmal scheint die Taktik nötig. Sei es nur um wieder auf das einhalten der topic hin zu weisen .


----------



## mihapiha (5. März 2013)

Ich wollte fragen ob ich weiterhin der Einzige bin, der die P8103 WUs erhält. Denn ich falte jetzt schon wieder die 3. 
Meine PPD sind schön gestiegen und wenn ich weiterhin der Einzige bin, könnte es daran liegen, dass ich -bigbeta statt -bigadv nutze.

Ich schlage vor, dass der Eine oder Andere von euch mal umstellt, vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich wollte fragen ob ich weiterhin der Einzige bin, der die P8103 WUs erhält. Denn ich falte jetzt schon wieder die 3.
> Meine PPD sind schön gestiegen und wenn ich weiterhin der Einzige bin, könnte es daran liegen, dass ich -bigbeta statt -bigadv nutze.
> 
> Ich schlage vor, dass der Eine oder Andere von euch mal umstellt, vielleicht hilft es ja



Wäre durchaus mal einen Test wert...


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. März 2013)

Ich hab jetzt mal auf -bigbeta umgestellt....ich berichte, sobald sich etwas ändert....

*Update:* Hab jetzt auch eine P8103er bekommen, die TPF ist wie bereits erwähnt wurde, mit der 8102er gleichzusetzen....


----------



## Thosch (5. März 2013)

Kann/sollte man während die WU noch rechnet auf_bigbeta_ umstellen ?? Oder sollte die WU zwingend fertig sein ?


----------



## mihapiha (5. März 2013)

Ich ändere prinzipiell nur Einstellungen wenn eine WU abgeschlossen ist. Alles andere kann zu Fehlern führen. Muss nicht, aber kann...


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. März 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Kann/sollte man während die WU noch rechnet auf_bigbeta_ umstellen ?? Oder sollte die WU zwingend fertig sein ?


Ich hab im V6 die STRG+C gedrückt, damit beendet er sich. Hab dann auf -bigbeta umgestellt und dann den Clienten wieder gestartet. Die Parameteränderung wird meines Wissens und Erfahrung mit der nächsten WU wirksam. Geht auch genauso von BIG-WU auf SMP-WU, einfach das -bigadv rauslöschen und bei der nächsten WU wird die Änderung angewendet.
*@Alle die BIGs falten:* Ich würde "-bigbeta" sehr Empfehlen! Bei mir war die erste WU mit -bigbeta eine 8103er, komm dabei wieder auf meine 400K PPD!


----------



## mihapiha (5. März 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *@Alle die BIGs falten:* Ich würde "-bigbeta" sehr Empfehlen! Bei mir war die erste WU mit -bigbeta eine 8103er, komm dabei wieder auf meine 400K PPD!


 
Freut mich, dass ich mit meiner Vermutung recht hatte. -bigbeta ist im Moment einfach die bessere Lösung


----------



## Schmidde (5. März 2013)

Nice, werde ich heute Abend gleich mal machen


----------



## Muschkote (5. März 2013)

Ich möchte ja ungern Eure Euphorie hemmen, aber bei mir hat es heute Morgen und heute Nachmittag nicht zu der erhofften Wirkung geführt. 
Vieleicht bei den nächsten WUs.


----------



## Amigafan (5. März 2013)

Ist trotz Deiner "Fehlversuche" ein lohnender Versuch - es kommt dann irgendwann mit Sicherheit eine 8103 vorbei


----------



## Abductee (5. März 2013)

Ich hab seit Jahresbeginn schon die zweite 8101er die beim Upload bei gut 99% hängen geblieben ist 
Hattet ihr das auch schon?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Jahresbeginn schon die zweite 8101er die beim Upload bei gut 99% hängen geblieben ist
> Hattet ihr das auch schon?


Mein Beileid. 
Wen ich mich recht entsinne 1X, das war glaub ich Dezember oder Januar.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Jahresbeginn schon die zweite 8101er die beim Upload bei gut 99% hängen geblieben ist
> Hattet ihr das auch schon?



Schwierig zu sagen...

Auf meiner Seite ist alles immer sauber rausgegangen; keine Fehlermeldungen, Stillstände was auch immer
Aber *gezählt* wurden (letztes Jahr) 4-5 BIG's definitiv nicht


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. März 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Jahresbeginn schon die zweite 8101er die beim Upload bei gut 99% hängen geblieben ist
> Hattet ihr das auch schon?


Mit dem V6 ist bei mir auch immer alles erfolgreich rausgegangen. Aber letztes Jahr wurden mal einige nicht gezählt. Dieses Jahr hatte ich noch keine Probleme....


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Jahresbeginn schon die zweite 8101er die beim Upload bei gut 99% hängen geblieben ist
> Hattet ihr das auch schon?


 
Glücklicherweise gab es dieses Problem - bis jetzt - noch nicht.
Mir ist zwar meine letzte 8101 bei gut 99% "hängengeblieben", aber nach einem Neustart problemlos beendet und "verschickt" worden


----------



## Muschkote (6. März 2013)

Juhu, jetzt hab ich auch eine 8103 bekommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2013)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Juhu, jetzt hab ich auch eine 8103 bekommen.



Grats


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. März 2013)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Juhu, jetzt hab ich auch eine 8103 bekommen.


Na dann kanns ja losgehen, jetzt wird 70335 mal wieder so richtig befeuert....


----------



## Schmidde (7. März 2013)

Ich noch keine....vielleicht die nächste?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (8. März 2013)

Ich auch nicht - aber dafür zumindest eine 8102  - nach einer 6901 . . . 

Dat mit die Beta-WU will nich so richtich - oder handelt es sich um eine Beter-WU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

???


----------



## Thosch (8. März 2013)

Aber ich kann eine 03er vermelden ... mal schauen was bei rum kommt ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. März 2013)

Ich glaub, es ist Weihnachten:         Ich hab zwar keine P8103 mehr bekommen, aber dafür eine P8102er....


----------



## Schmidde (9. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht - aber dafür zumindest eine 8102  - nach einer 6901 . . .
> 
> Dat mit die Beta-WU will nich so richtich - oder handelt es sich um eine Beter-WU
> 
> ...


 

Es hat, zumindest bei mir, geholfen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Laut Bonus Point Calculator ca. 170k PPD, kann sich doch sehen lassen


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. März 2013)

*@Schmidde:* Wenn Du im HFM.NET bei den Einstellungen/WebSettings die "psummary.html" auf "psummaryC.html" änderst und dann ein Web-Update(Tools>Download Projects....) machst, dann zeigt es dir die Punkte von der P8103 an.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2013)

Auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat bei mir bisher nicht geholfen ... aber ich bleibe optimistisch


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2013)

Und auch ich lasse mich mal überraschen, was mir nach der 8102 in die "Pipeline" geschoben wird - mit den knapp 150K PPD (für einen 3930K@4,4GHz unter Wakü) bin ich mehr als zufrieden. 
Bitte mehr davon . . .


----------



## Thosch (9. März 2013)

Joo ... und das wars dann auch schon wieder bei mir. Nächste WU, wo sonst auch immer, ne 8101 ...  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2013)

Hab bis jetzt noch keine P8103 gehabt, dafür jetzt ne P8102.


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2013)

Welche WU´s bringen denn die meisten Punkte ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Welche WU´s bringen denn die meisten Punkte ?


P8102 und P8103, lässt aber nur mit einem Multi-Sockel-System oder einem sehr hochgetackteten K39** und Core-Hack unter Linux falten.


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> P8102 und P8103, lässt aber nur mit einem Multi-Sockel-System oder einem sehr hochgetackteten K39** und Core-Hack unter Linux falten.


 
Danke, und was wäre mit 3570K + HD 6870 möglich ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. März 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Danke, und was wäre mit 3570K + HD 6870 möglich ?


Keine Bigs, sondern nur SMPs.....mein 2600K faltet die auch, kommen dabei so um die 21K PPD rum...


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Keine Bigs, sondern nur SMPs.....mein 2600K faltet die auch, kommen dabei so um die 21K PPD rum...


 
Danke. Schaun wir mal . Ich bin erst gestern, still und heimlich, in das PCGH-Faltteam eingestiegen .


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt noch keine P8103 gehabt, dafür jetzt ne P8102.



Dann geht es Dir wie mir:
8102er WU beendet, aber keine 8103er bekommen 
 Dafür aber die "Anschluß-WU" - natürlich 8102


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Dann geht es Dir wie mir:
> 8102er WU beendet, aber keine 8103er bekommen
> Dafür aber die "Anschluß-WU" - natürlich 8102


Dir geht es besser > nach der P8102 kam wieder ne P8101.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2013)

... und mir noch "schlechter" - zwei 8101er


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2013)

*@A.Meier-PS3 und Bumblebee*

Wenn ich Zeit habe, bedauere ich Euch  - hab aber im Augenblick leider keine Zeit  
Muß mich um guten "Anschluß" meiner 8102 kümmern  


Scherz beiseite: Ich gönne Jedem die "besten" WU´s für Sein System - aber leider hat nur Stanford Einfluß auf die Vergabe.
Also muß man es so nehmen, wie es kommt . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Scherz beiseite: Ich gönne Jedem die "besten" WU´s für Sein System



.. und wir gönnen dir die deinen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2013)

@Amigafan: Ich will ja nicht jammern (lieber ne P8101 als ne P6901 ), aber ich würde gerne wissen (wie jeder Server-Besitzer) was mein Server bei einer P8103 reissen kann.


----------



## mihapiha (10. März 2013)

na also. Mit all den 8103er WUs könnt ihr meine Abwesenheit ohne Probleme gutmachen


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> na also. Mit all den 8103er WUs könnt ihr meine Abwesenheit ohne Probleme gutmachen



Mag sein - aber mit dir wärs noch toller


----------



## Amigafan (10. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Amigafan: Ich will ja nicht jammern (lieber ne P8101 als ne P6901 ), aber ich würde gerne wissen (wie jeder Server-Besitzer) was mein Server bei einer P8103 reissen kann.


 
Verstehe ich vollkommen - das war ja auch bei mir die Intention und der Wunsch, eine 8103 zu "erwischen" . . . 
Es hat dafür zwar noch nicht gereicht, aber die Aussage der Anderen läßt darauf schließen, dass die Ergebnisse von 8102 und 8103 in etwa dieselben sind - bezogen auf "erreichbare" PPD.
Denn: 
Sollte ich weiterhin keine 8103 bekommen  , muß ich "versuchen", damit zurechzukommen (das ist ja alles sooo ungerecht - snief)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2013)

Ich hab eine bekommen. 

Die PPD's bewegen sich aktuell im Bereich von 360kPPD, ~10kPPD unter der P8102. 
Hab den Server jetzt neugestartet um zu schauen ob dies auch das Maximum ist, heute Abend weiss ich mehr.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine bekommen.



Hey - das ist scheeeee


----------



## Amigafan (11. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine bekommen.
> 
> Die PPD's bewegen sich aktuell im Bereich von 360kPPD, ~10kPPD unter der P8102.
> Hab den Server jetzt neugestartet um zu schauen ob dies auch das Maximum ist, heute Abend weiss ich mehr.




Glückwunsch meinerseits . . . 

Dafür hat es bei mir natürlich mal wieder nicht gereicht  - ist "nur"  die Folge-Generation der letzten beiden 8102   - und damit Nr. 3


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. März 2013)

Ich bin leider wieder auf die 8101er umgestiegen. Hab jetzt aber meinen 3930K wieder angeschmissen, sodass ich nichts merke vom Punkteeinbruch und freue mich stattdessen..... 
Tja, so ist der Mensch: *Hauptsache das Ergebnis stimmt!(Ergebnis: 400K PPD)*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2013)

Die PPD sind gleich geblieben, sprich 360kPPD. 

@Amigafan: Die P8103ers statten dir sicher auch noch einen Besuch ab, kannst mir ja dafür deine P8102 zu mir schicken.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2013)

Mein Server kann die P8103 nicht zurücksenden! 



Spoiler



[22:06:34] Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
[22:19:49] Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
[22:33:06] Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
[22:46:21] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
[22:46:32] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[22:46:42] 
[22:46:42] Finished Work Unit:
[22:46:42] - Reading up to 64407792 from "work/wudata_00.trr": Read 64407792
[22:46:42] trr file hash check passed.
[22:46:42] - Reading up to 31750204 from "work/wudata_00.xtc": Read 31750204
[22:46:43] xtc file hash check passed.
[22:46:43] edr file hash check passed.
[22:46:43] logfile size: 215000
[22:46:43] Leaving Run
[22:46:46] - Writing 96533872 bytes of core data to disk...
[22:47:00] Done: 96533360 -> 91757916 (compressed to 6.0 percent)
[22:47:01] ... Done.
[22:52:40] - Shutting down core
[22:52:40] 
[22:52:40] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[22:53:21] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[22:53:21] Unit 0 finished with 77 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[22:53:21] Updated performance fraction: 0.731031
[22:53:21] Sending work to server
[22:53:21] Project: 8103 (Run 1, Clone 43, Gen 17)

[22:53:21] + Attempting to send results [March 11 22:53:21 UTC]
[22:53:21] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[22:53:21] (Read 91758428 bytes from disk)
[22:53:21] Connecting to Folding@home Work Server - 7.0.10
[22:58:31] Posted data.
[22:58:31] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~289 kB/s
[22:58:31] - Averaged speed for that direction ~296 kB/s
[22:58:31] + Results successfully sent
[22:58:31] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[22:58:31] + Number of Units Completed: 136
[23:00:33] Trying to send all finished work units
[23:00:33] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[23:00:33] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[23:00:33] Cleaning up work directory
[23:01:15] + Attempting to get work packet
[23:01:15] Passkey found
[23:01:15] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[23:01:15] - Connecting to assignment server
[23:01:15] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[23:01:16] Posted data.
[23:01:16] Initial: 8F80; - Successful: assigned to (128.143.231.201).
[23:01:16] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[23:01:17] Loaded queue successfully.
[23:01:17] Sent data
[23:01:17] Connecting to Folding@home Work Server - 7.0.10
[23:01:17] Posted data.
[23:01:17] Initial: 0000; - Error: Bad packet type from server, expected work assignment
[23:01:17] - Attempt #1 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[23:01:35] + Attempting to get work packet
[23:01:35] Passkey found
[23:01:35] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[23:01:35] - Connecting to assignment server
[23:01:35] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[23:01:36] Posted data.
[23:01:36] Initial: 8F80; - Successful: assigned to (128.143.231.201).
[23:01:36] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[23:01:36] Loaded queue successfully.
[23:01:36] Sent data
[23:01:36] Connecting to Folding@home Work Server - 7.0.10
[23:01:36] Posted data.
[23:01:36] Initial: 0000; - Error: Bad packet type from server, expected work assignment
[23:01:36] - Attempt #2 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[23:01:48] + Attempting to get work packet
[23:01:48] Passkey found
[23:01:48] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[23:01:48] - Connecting to assignment server
[23:01:48] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[23:01:49] Posted data.
[23:01:49] Initial: 8F80; - Successful: assigned to (128.143.231.201).
[23:01:49] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[23:01:49] Loaded queue successfully.
[23:01:49] Sent data
[23:01:49] Connecting to Folding@home Work Server - 7.0.10
[23:01:50] Posted data.
[23:01:50] Initial: 0000; - Error: Bad packet type from server, expected work assignment
[23:01:50] - Attempt #3 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[23:02:22] + Attempting to get work packet
[23:02:22] Passkey found
[23:02:22] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[23:02:22] - Connecting to assignment server
[23:02:22] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[23:02:23] Posted data.
[23:02:23] Initial: 8F80; - Successful: assigned to (128.143.231.201).
[23:02:23] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[23:02:23] Loaded queue successfully.
[23:02:23] Sent data
[23:02:23] Connecting to Folding@home Work Server - 7.0.10
[23:02:23] Posted data.
[23:02:23] Initial: 0000; - Error: Bad packet type from server, expected work assignment
[23:02:23] - Attempt #4 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[23:03:18] + Attempting to get work packet
[23:03:18] Passkey found
[23:03:18] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[23:03:18] - Connecting to assignment server
[23:03:18] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[23:03:19] Posted data.
[23:03:19] Initial: 8F80; - Successful: assigned to (128.143.231.201).
[23:03:19] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[23:03:19] Loaded queue successfully.
[23:03:19] Sent data
[23:03:19] Connecting to Folding@home Work Server - 7.0.10
[23:03:19] Posted data.
[23:03:19] Initial: 0000; - Error: Bad packet type from server, expected work assignment
[23:03:19] - Attempt #5 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[23:04:50] + Attempting to get work packet
[23:04:50] Passkey found
[23:04:50] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[23:04:50] - Connecting to assignment server
[23:04:50] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[23:04:51] Posted data.
[23:04:51] Initial: 8F80; - Successful: assigned to (128.143.231.201).
[23:04:51] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[23:04:51] Loaded queue successfully.
[23:04:51] Sent data
[23:04:51] Connecting to Folding@home Work Server - 7.0.10
[23:04:51] Posted data.
[23:04:51] Initial: 0000; - Error: Bad packet type from server, expected work assignment
[23:04:51] - Attempt #6 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[23:07:34] + Attempting to get work packet
[23:07:34] Passkey found
[23:07:34] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[23:07:34] - Connecting to assignment server
[23:07:34] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[23:07:34] Posted data.
[23:07:34] Initial: 8F80; - Successful: assigned to (128.143.231.201).
[23:07:34] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[23:07:35] Loaded queue successfully.
[23:07:35] Sent data
[23:07:35] Connecting to Folding@home Work Server - 7.0.10
[23:07:35] Posted data.
[23:07:35] Initial: 0000; - Error: Bad packet type from server, expected work assignment
[23:07:35] - Attempt #7 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[23:13:09] + Attempting to get work packet
[23:13:09] Passkey found
[23:13:09] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[23:13:09] - Connecting to assignment server
[23:13:09] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[23:13:10] Posted data.
[23:13:10] Initial: 8F80; - Successful: assigned to (128.143.231.201).
[23:13:10] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[23:13:10] Loaded queue successfully.
[23:13:10] Sent data
[23:13:10] Connecting to Folding@home Work Server - 7.0.10
[23:13:10] Posted data.
[23:13:10] Initial: 0000; - Error: Bad packet type from server, expected work assignment
[23:13:10] - Attempt #8 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[23:23:56] + Attempting to get work packet
[23:23:56] Passkey found
[23:23:56] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[23:23:56] - Connecting to assignment server
[23:23:56] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[23:23:57] Posted data.
[23:23:57] Initial: 8F80; - Successful: assigned to (128.143.231.201).
[23:23:57] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[23:23:57] Loaded queue successfully.
[23:23:57] Sent data
[23:23:57] Connecting to Folding@home Work Server - 7.0.10
[23:23:57] Posted data.
[23:23:57] Initial: 0000; - Error: Bad packet type from server, expected work assignment
[23:23:57] - Attempt #9 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[23:45:32] + Attempting to get work packet
[23:45:32] Passkey found
[23:45:32] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[23:45:32] - Connecting to assignment server
[23:45:32] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[23:45:33] Posted data.
[23:45:33] Initial: 8F80; - Successful: assigned to (128.143.231.201).
[23:45:33] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[23:45:33] Loaded queue successfully.
[23:45:33] Sent data
[23:45:33] Connecting to Folding@home Work Server - 7.0.10
[23:45:34] Posted data.
[23:45:34] Initial: 0000; - Error: Bad packet type from server, expected work assignment
[23:45:34] - Attempt #10 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[23:53:18] - Autosending finished units... [March 11 23:53:18 UTC]
[23:53:18] Trying to send all finished work units
[23:53:18] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[23:53:18] - Autosend completed
[00:28:14] + Attempting to get work packet
[00:28:14] Passkey found
[00:28:14] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[00:28:14] - Connecting to assignment server
[00:28:14] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[00:28:15] Posted data.
[00:28:15] Initial: 8F80; - Successful: assigned to (128.143.231.201).
[00:28:15] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[00:28:16] Loaded queue successfully.
[00:28:16] Sent data
[00:28:16] Connecting to Folding@home Work Server - 7.0.10
[00:28:16] Posted data.
[00:28:16] Initial: 0000; - Error: Bad packet type from server, expected work assignment
[00:28:16] - Attempt #11 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[00:57:01] ***** Got a SIGTERM signal (15)
[00:57:01] Killing all core threads
Folding@Home Client Shutdown.

--- Opening Log file [March 12 00:58:26 UTC] 

# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################
Folding@Home Client Version 6.34
Folding@home
###############################################################################
###############################################################################
Launch directory: /var/lib/folding
Executable: /var/lib/folding/fah6
Arguments: -bigbeta -verbosity 9 -smp 32 
[00:58:26] - Ask before connecting: No
[00:58:26] - User name: A.Meier-PS3 (Team 70335)
[00:58:26] - User ID: 61B0B43A5DBEE15D
[00:58:26] - Machine ID: 1
[00:58:26] 
[00:58:27] Loaded queue successfully.
[00:58:27] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[00:58:27] Cleaning up work directory
[00:58:27] + Attempting to get work packet
[00:58:27] Passkey found
[00:58:27] - Autosending finished units... [March 12 00:58:27 UTC]
[00:58:27] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[00:58:27] Trying to send all finished work units
[00:58:27] - Connecting to assignment server
[00:58:27] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[00:58:27] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[00:58:27] - Autosend completed
[00:58:27] - Could not CosmHTTPOpen
[00:58:27] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[00:58:27] Connecting to http://assign2.stanford.edu:80/
[00:58:27] - Could not CosmHTTPOpen
[00:58:27] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[00:58:27] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[00:58:27] - Attempt #1 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[00:58:38] + Attempting to get work packet
[00:58:38] Passkey found
[00:58:38] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[00:58:38] - Connecting to assignment server
[00:58:38] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[00:58:39] Posted data.
[00:58:39] Initial: ED82; - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.237).
[00:58:39] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[00:58:39] Loaded queue successfully.
[00:58:39] Sent data
[00:58:39] Connecting to http://130.237.232.237:8080/
[00:58:45] Posted data.
[00:58:45] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 24864651)
[00:58:53] - Downloaded at ~3035 kB/s
[00:58:53] - Averaged speed for that direction ~2875 kB/s
[00:58:53] + Received work.
[00:58:53] + Closed connections
[00:58:53] 
[00:58:53] + Processing work unit
[00:58:53] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[00:58:53] Core found.
[00:58:53] Working on queue slot 01 [March 12 00:58:53 UTC]
[00:58:53] + Working ...
[00:58:53] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 01 -np 32 -priority 96 -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 1482 -version 634'
[00:58:53] 
[00:58:53] *------------------------------*
[00:58:53] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[00:58:53] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[00:58:53] 
[00:58:53] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:58:53] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:58:53] - Created dyn
[00:58:53] - Files status OK
[00:58:55] - Expanded 24864139 -> 30796292 (decompressed 123.8 percent)
[00:58:55] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=24864139 data_size=30796292, decompressed_data_size=30796292 diff=0
[00:58:55] - Digital signature verified
[00:58:55] 
[00:58:55] Project: 6901 (Run 6, Clone 13, Gen 61)
[00:58:55] 
[00:58:55] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[00:58:55] Entering M.D.
[00:59:02] Mapping NT from 32 to 32 
[00:59:04] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
[01:03:26] ***** Got a SIGTERM signal (15)
[01:03:26] Killing all core threads
Folding@Home Client Shutdown.

--- Opening Log file [March 12 01:05:07 UTC] 

# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################
Folding@Home Client Version 6.34
Folding@home
###############################################################################
###############################################################################
Launch directory: /var/lib/folding
Executable: /var/lib/folding/fah6
Arguments: -bigbeta -verbosity 9 -smp 32 -send all 
[01:05:07] - Ask before connecting: No
[01:05:07] - User name: A.Meier-PS3 (Team 70335)
[01:05:07] - User ID: 61B0B43A5DBEE15D
[01:05:07] - Machine ID: 1
[01:05:07] 
[01:05:07] Loaded queue successfully.
[01:05:07] Attempting to return result(s) to server...
[01:05:07] Trying to send all finished work units
[01:05:07] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[01:05:07] ***** Got a SIGTERM signal (15)
[01:05:07] Killing all core threads
Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


Wie man in der Log sieht hab ich es auch mit -send all versucht, aber es geht nicht > Was ist los? 

Momentan faltet er an einer P6901.


----------



## Amigafan (12. März 2013)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Ich muß Dich "leider" enttäuschen: 
Die WU ist korrekt ge-uploaded und gezählt - hier der entsprechende Auszug aus Deiner Log:



Spoiler



[22:53:21] (Read 91758428 bytes from disk)
[22:53:21] Connecting to Folding@home Work Server - 7.0.10
[22:58:31] Posted data.
*[22:58:31] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~289 kB/s
[22:58:31] - Averaged speed for that direction ~296 kB/s
[22:58:31] + Results successfully sent 
[22:58:31] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[22:58:31] + Number of Units Completed: 136*



Das Einzige, was "schief gelaufen" ist, ist der Versuch, sofort eine neue WU zu bekommen . . .


----------



## Muschkote (12. März 2013)

@Amigafan
Genauso sehe ich das auch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@A.Meier-PS3*
> 
> Ich muß Dich "leider" enttäuschen:
> Die WU ist korrekt ge-uploaded und gezählt - hier der entsprechende Auszug aus Deiner Log:
> ...


Diese fünf Zeilen habe ich übersehen. 
Auf diese Art werde ich lieber entschäuscht als so wie ich es verstanden hatte > so gehen wenigstens keine Punkte der BigWU verloren.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2013)

also neee  wie konntest du das übersehen
Ich hab fast einen Herzkasper gekriegt als ich dein Post gelesen hatte

Nun hat sich alles in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst  - freut mich für dich (und uns_wegen der Punkte  )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2013)

Es tut mir leid. 
Stadfort hat mir die Möglichkeit gegeben um ein bis'chen die Stimmung zu heben > nach der P6901 faltet er wieder ne P8103.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid.
> Stadfort hat mir die Möglichkeit gegeben um ein bis'chen die Stimmung zu heben > nach der P6901 faltet er wieder ne P8103.


 Da kann ich mithalten: 3930K: 8102er, 2687W: 8103er


----------



## Amigafan (13. März 2013)

Jetzt ist es passiert (oh Schreck . . . ) 

Stanford hat mir doch glatt nach Abschluß der 3. 8102er eine 8103er "beschert"


----------



## mihapiha (13. März 2013)

Toll freut mich für euch. Scheint jetzt mal toll zu laufen mit den guten großen WUs.

Ich bastle grad am Netzwerk. LTE soll kommen. 100/40 Mbit-Verbindung. Bin gespannt ob das einen großen Unterschied macht beim up und downloaden der großen WUs. 
Und ob ich das überhaupt in Linux zum Laufen bringe...


----------



## Abductee (13. März 2013)

Was hattest du davor?
Als langfristige stabile Verbindung eignet sich solche UMTS/HSDPA/LTE-Modems eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## PAUI (13. März 2013)

Doch das eignet sich sehr gut. Wenn der Empfang stimmt. Denn bei UMTS/HSDPA Verbindungen ist der upload höher als bei einer herkömmlichen DSL Leitung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2013)

Wird nur beim Upload nichts bringen > theoretisch könnte ich mit 1'000kB/s hochladen (gemäss speed.io wären 1050kB/s möglich), aber ~300kB/s scheint das Maximum zu sein. 

Mein Server faltet die 3. P8103.


----------



## Amigafan (13. März 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was hattest du davor?
> Als langfristige stabile Verbindung eignet sich solche UMTS/HSDPA/LTE-Modems eigentlich gar nicht.



Komisch - dann läuft bei mir irgend etwas gewaltig "schief" - ich Up- und Downloade nur über UMTS/HSDPA-HSUPA - und das, seit ich falte 
Ich bin echt erschüttüttütt . . . ert - so sehr, dass ich ninicht mehr  sau bär  schrei ei ben  kann


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. März 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> Denn bei UMTS/HSDPA Verbindungen ist der upload höher als bei einer herkömmlichen DSL Leitung.


"Herkömmlich" ist natürlich ne Definitionsfrage. Ich hab 100 Mbit down und 6 Mbit up. Da wird´s wohl eng mit UMTS.


----------



## Thosch (13. März 2013)

Na und ist doch gar nix ... mein Kabel zur nächsten dig.Vermittlung ist viiieeel länger als eure !!!!!  

...


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. März 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> "Herkömmlich" ist natürlich ne Definitionsfrage. Ich hab 100 Mbit down und 6 Mbit up. Da wird´s wohl eng mit UMTS.


 Dann wirds mal Zeit dass du Bigs faltest... Die flutschen dann grad so weg.....


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. März 2013)

Fehlt nur noch der *Server* ... um mal den Ball aufzunehmen und die Brücke zum eigentlichen Thema zu schlagen


----------



## PAUI (14. März 2013)

@Uwe64LE
bei LTE sind Theoretisch bei uns 100mbit möglich, aber einer von meinen Leuten kriegt in nem Gebiet wo es eigl. kein LTE gibt, 26Mbit down und 11Mbit up hin laut Speedtest.net.
da wird eher deine Leitung eng.


----------



## mihapiha (14. März 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Dann wirds mal Zeit dass du Bigs faltest... Die flutschen dann grad so weg.....


 

Die Leitung die ich jetzt habe ist über DSL. 30 down und 4 MBits up. Das ist nicht nur Theoretisch schnell sonder auch praktisch (siehe unten). Das Problem ist nur das der Router recht weit weg ist von der Faltfarm. Ich gehe deswegen über Strom weiter. Dadurch schmilzt die Geschwindigkeit schon krass. Ich müsste aber mal genau testen, denn einen Stromstecker weiter habe ich gar keine Netzwerkverbindung mehr... Aber immerhin sind es über oder um die 4 MBits, denn die Verbindung bricht schon etwas zusammen für ein paar Minuten wenn die WU upgeladen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte gehofft die relativ langsame Internetverbindung meines Servers durch wenig Einsatz etwas verbessern zu können. Dann würde ich sehen ob es überhaupt einen Unterschied macht. Wahrscheinlich eh nicht. Dafür sind die WUs doch viel zu groß...


----------



## Amigafan (14. März 2013)

Stanford ist großzügig und beschert mir eine weitere 8103


----------



## mihapiha (14. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Stanford ist großzügig und beschert mir eine weitere 8103


 

Die scheinen recht konstant nun zu kommen. In der letzten Woche war eine Abwesenheit von meiner Faltfarm gar nicht zu spüren. 
Die Punkte des Teams sind auch nicht gefallen. Meine Faltfarm hat ja auch nicht soviel erfaltet, dass ein großes Team wie dieses die Abwesenhaft nicht verkraften würde.


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Die scheinen recht konstant nun zu kommen. In der letzten Woche war eine Abwesenheit von meiner Faltfarm gar nicht zu spüren.
> Die Punkte des Teams sind auch nicht gefallen. Meine Faltfarm hat ja auch nicht soviel erfaltet, dass ein großes Team wie dieses die *Abwesenhaft* nicht verkraften würde.




Es geht nicht darum, dass wir die fehlenden Punkte ausgleichen können - es fehlt in aller erster Linie der Mensch, der dafür "verantwortlich gemacht werden kann"   
Denn mit jeder Person, die das Forum nutzt, "lebt" das Forum ein bisschen mehr - und macht es für jeden noch ein bisschen interessanter . . . 


Daher wird beschlossen: Du bekommst keine *Abwesenhaft*, sondern eine Anwesendhaft - basta


----------



## mihapiha (15. März 2013)

Mal sehen. Vielleicht finde ich einen Käufer. Am Ende bleibe ich doch länger hier als erwartet. Es wäre schon schön die magischen 100 Millionen Punkte zu erreichen....


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass wir die fehlenden Punkte ausgleichen können - es fehlt in aller erster Linie der Mensch, der dafür "verantwortlich gemacht werden kann"
> Denn mit jeder Person, die das Forum nutzt, "lebt" das Forum ein bisschen mehr - und macht es für jeden noch ein bisschen interessanter . . .



Wohl gesprochen  - und mir aus der Seele 

Nachdem ich nun wieder in Castle Bumblestein bin ein kleines Update:
Beide Server haben je eine 8103 durchgekaut und falten seither nur noch 6901er - sind wohl erschrocken


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Beide Server haben je eine 8103 durchgekaut und falten seither nur noch 6901er - sind wohl erschrocken


Gehört zum Lieferumfang der P8103 > mein Server faltet immer abwechslungsweise eine P8103 und dann eine P6901.


----------



## Thosch (15. März 2013)

*gezeichnet* 

Nach einer 8103 kommt bei mir auch immer eine "halbe" BigWU ...    ...  bei mir sinds um die 23k Punkte mehr gegenüber einer 8101 ...    ...


----------



## Schmidde (15. März 2013)

Ich bekomm seit der 8103 *nur* noch 6901er


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2013)

Offensichtlich hat die P8103 nicht so einen hohen Resourcenbedarf wie die anderen BigWU's:
Als ich vorhin ins Zimmer kamm hatte ich schon Angst das der Server nicht mehr faltet da es so ungewöhnlich kalt im Zimmer war, aber alles in Ordnung. 
Man sieht es auch gut an den Kerntemperaturen an das die P8103 einen nicht ganz so hohen Resourcenbedarf hat > normalerweise erreicht der wärmste Kern 62°C, jetzt kommt er aber nicht über 52°C hinaus.


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> . . .
> Man sieht es auch gut an den Kerntemperaturen an das die P8103 einen nicht ganz so hohen Resourcenbedarf hat > normalerweise erreicht der wärmste Kern 62°C, jetzt kommt er aber nicht über 52°C hinaus.




Der Ärmste - hoffentlich friert er jetzt nicht und holt sich deswegen einen Schnupfen . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Der Ärmste - hoffentlich friert er jetzt nicht und holt sich deswegen einen Schnupfen . . .


Ne, er will damit sagen "Ich bin bereit, holt den Sommer hervor!"


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. März 2013)

Jo, ich hab momentan auch "nur" 6901er.....


----------



## Thosch (16. März 2013)

Und mir ist´s mit den Server egal, hauptsache er faltet. Groß ändern kann ich eh nix ...


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hat die P8103 nicht so einen hohen Resourcenbedarf wie die anderen BigWU's:



Kann ich bestätigen
Der SR-2 hat sich letzte Nacht auch wieder eine 8103 geholt; dabei werden die Kerne im Schnitt 7° weniger warm
Gemäss Bonus-Calculator ergibt das - bei einer TPF von 20:04 - 193241 PPD.... nicht so öööbel - würd ich meinen


----------



## Amigafan (16. März 2013)

Entzückend !

Meine zweite 8103 ist abgeliefert, und die Dritte befindet sich im "Faltprozess" - Danke, Stanford  

Glücklicherweise ist der Punkteunterschied zwischen 8102 und 8103 bei mir nicht besonders groß - weniger als 5k für die ganze WU . . .


----------



## Abductee (17. März 2013)

Ich möcht mich jetzt mal beschweren 
Der Hardwaremarkt im Serverbereich ist in letzter Zeit extrem langweilig geworden.
Wo bleibt der Opteron mit >16 Kernen oder >3GHz Grundtakt?
Wo bleiben die Xeons mit >8 Kernen? In der älteren Generation gabs auch 10-Kerner mit HT.

Ich träum schon länger von einer sinnvollen "Einzel-CPU-Lösung" und wirklich was interessantes gibts irgendwie nicht.
Der E5-2687W ist irgendwie so unspektakulär.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. März 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> I........
> 
> Ich träum schon länger von einer sinnvollen "Einzel-CPU-Lösung" und wirklich was interessantes gibts irgendwie nicht.
> Der E5-2687W ist irgendwie so unspektakulär.


Unspektakulär? Find ich nicht.


----------



## mihapiha (17. März 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich möcht mich jetzt mal beschweren
> Der Hardwaremarkt im Serverbereich ist in letzter Zeit extrem langweilig geworden.
> Wo bleibt der Opteron mit >16 Kernen oder >3GHz Grundtakt?
> Wo bleiben die Xeons mit >8 Kernen? In der älteren Generation gabs auch 10-Kerner mit HT.
> ...


 
Das stimmt meiner Meinung nach schon. Meine Faltfarm ist auch unspektakulär mittlerweile. Wäre auch schön wenn man irgendwo was finden könnte was so ein Mittelding zwischen F@H und alltags-PC sein würde. Aber da gibt es eigentlich nichts. Mein blödes Ding kann kein 3D (und es fehlt auch an Slots um es "Alltagsnutzbar" zu machen); die E5-2687W kosten ein Vermögen, und single CPU-Lösungen sind einfach für die BigWUs zu langsam... Und nach einem Jahr stehen wir hardwaremäßig auch nicht wo anders. Da der Bulldozer so ein Reinfall war, schein Intel auch nicht mehr wirklich viel in den Markt zu werfen solange die Krone unumstritten ist. Blöd für uns 


Ob ich mein Ding auch noch irgendwann mal los werde ist auch eine Frage. Die Freude am Ding ist mir schon mächtig vergangen....


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. März 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ob ich mein Ding auch noch irgendwann mal los werde ist auch eine Frage. Die Freude am Ding ist mir schon mächtig vergangen....



Da hilft nur Eines: ein Z I E L !

Du hast doch letztens von 100 Mille geträumt, also weiter falten und Ziel erreichen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich träum schon länger von einer sinnvollen "Einzel-CPU-Lösung" und wirklich was interessantes gibts irgendwie nicht.
> Der E5-2687W ist irgendwie so unspektakulär.





picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Unspektakulär? Find ich nicht.


Als Singel-CPU ist der E5-2687W nicht allzu berauschend > als Doppelpack das momentan Beste was man im Dual-Bereich bekommen kann. 


Irgendwan kommt bestimmt wieder was Interressantes, den ewig kann sich Intel auch nicht auf seinen Loorberen ausruhen.


----------



## mihapiha (18. März 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Da hilft nur Eines: ein Z I E L !
> 
> Du hast doch letztens von 100 Mille geträumt, also weiter falten und Ziel erreichen.


 
Auf die 100 Millionen komme ich wahrscheinlich noch bis Ende dieses Monats, falls ich sie nicht schon überschreitet habe. Schließlich habe ich nicht nur mit einem Benutzernamen bzw. für ein Team gefaltet. Auch denke ich dass ich mittlerweile sogar über 10.000 WUs zu verbuchen habe. Recht viel für jemanden der hauptsächlich SMP WUs faltet. Diese Ziele sind also nur halb so interessant ehrlich gesagt.

Ich mag einfach nicht mehr falten, da es ist einfach ein viel zu teurer Spaß ist, den ich mir einfach nicht mehr leisten kann. In ein oder zwei Jahren sieht es bei mir finanziell wieder etwas rosiger aus, und dann kann ich es mir vielleicht wieder leisten zu falten. Momentan ist aber das einfach nicht mehr drin. Wenn ich einen Käufer finden kann, werde ich mir auch keinen "Spiele-Rechner" kaufen (können). Die Zeiten haben sich für mich sehr schnell sehr geändert.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2013)

@mihapiha

Erstmal tut es mir natürlich leid, dass es bei dir offensichtlich nicht ganz so fluffig läuft
Selbstverständlich kommt die Falterei in der Prioritätenliste relativ weit hinten - auch bei mir
Auch ich musste ja mit dem Systemen etwas zurückfahren

Du hast mein vollstest Verständnis


----------



## Amigafan (18. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @mihapiha
> 
> Erstmal tut es mir natürlich leid, dass es bei dir offensichtlich nicht ganz so fluffig läuft
> Selbstverständlich kommt die Falterei in der Prioritätenliste relativ weit hinten - auch bei mir
> ...




Dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Als Singel-CPU ist der E5-2687W nicht allzu berauschend > als Doppelpack das momentan Beste was man im Dual-Bereich bekommen kann.
> 
> 
> Irgendwan kommt bestimmt wieder was Interressantes, den ewig kann sich Intel auch nicht auf seinen Loorberen ausruhen.


Das stimmt schon. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist der 2687W als Singel-CPU so Leistungsstark wie ein 3930K mit 4,2GHZ.

P8101:
1x3930K@6x4,2GHZ > ca. 31min. TPF
2x2687W@8x3,1GHZ > ca. 15,5min TPF (also ist eine CPU so schnell wie der 3930K)


----------



## Abductee (18. März 2013)

Und das ist mir persönlich fast zu knapp mit der Deadline.
Etwas mehr Puffer wär da super, +2 Kerne mit einem vernünftigen Takt und ich würd sofort den Nachfolger vom 2687W kaufen.
Bei einer TDP <130W wär mir das auch einen höheren Kaufpreis wert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist der 2687W als Singel-CPU so Leistungsstark wie ein 3930K mit 4,2GHZ.
> 
> P8101:
> 1x3930K@6x4,2GHZ > ca. 31min. TPF
> 2x2687W@8x3,1GHZ > ca. 15,5min TPF (also ist eine CPU so schnell wie der 3930K)


Ich sag ja nicht das der 2687W als Singel-CPU schlecht ist, aber als Singel-CPU wäre er mir defintiv zu teuer da ich mit dem Geld gleich drei 3930K's kaufen könnte. 
Ein 2687W macht nur im Doppelpack Sinn  > alles andere wäre eine Verschwendung.


----------



## acer86 (18. März 2013)

Im 3 Quartal sollen ja die Ivy Brigde´s für sockel 2011 rauskommen bei den Desktop CPU´s wird es wahrscheinlich nur 8/16kern geben aber bei den Xeon´s ist erst bei 15/30kern Schluss und das dan mit 30Mb cach


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2013)

acer86 schrieb:


> Im 3 Quartal sollen ja die Ivy Brigde´s für sockel 2011 rauskommen bei den Desktop CPU´s wird es wahrscheinlich nur 8/16kern geben aber bei den Xeon´s ist erst bei 15/30kern Schluss und das dan mit 30Mb cach


Was die wieder kosten werden.


----------



## acer86 (18. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was die wieder kosten werden.


 
Die werden wieder kräftig zu langen das steht fest^^ wobei der 8/16kern Ivy in der Desktop Version für Sockel 2011 sicher durchaus in der Lage sein sollte ein BIG-Wu zu schaffen und der ist dan auch nicht soooooo teuer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2013)

acer86 schrieb:


> Die werden wieder kräftig zu langen das steht fest^^ wobei der 8/16kern Ivy in der Desktop Version für Sockel 2011 sicher durchaus in der Lage sein sollte ein BIG-Wu zu schaffen und der ist dan auch nicht soooooo teuer


Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, mir wäre es lieber wen die Dinger keine BigWU's schaffen würden > was ist das letzte Mal passiert als sehr viele Desktop-Falter BigWU's gefaltet haben? 

Vielleicht schrecken auch die vierstelligen Beträge für die 8/16-Ivy's ab.


----------



## sc59 (19. März 2013)

Moin,
gibt es da inzwischen eine Bestätigung das Ivy im Desktop mit 8/16 kernen kommt?
Habe bisher immer nur von 6/12 Kernen gelesen für Desktop.
Alles Darüber soll dann im EP (Server) Bereich sein.


----------



## acer86 (19. März 2013)

sc59 schrieb:


> Moin,
> gibt es da inzwischen eine Bestätigung das Ivy im Desktop mit 8/16 kernen kommt?
> Habe bisher immer nur von 6/12 Kernen gelesen für Desktop.
> Alles Darüber soll dann im EP (Server) Bereich sein.




Leider noch nicht aber der 15kern Xeon ist Bestätigt, der Jetzige 6kerner für Desktop ist ja bereits ein 8kerner mit 2 Deaktivierten Kernen, da es die neuen Xeon auch als 10kerner geben wird könnte man sich schon vorstellen das Intel wieder diesen nimmt und 2Kerne Deaktiviert um für den Desktop Bereich ein 8kerner zu erhalten.


----------



## sc59 (19. März 2013)

wünschen würde ich mir das natürlich auch einen 8 Kerner+HT für den Desktop.
Nur es ist SOOOOOOOO still in der gerüchteküche das ich nicht daran glaube.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. März 2013)

Mein 2687W beendete eine WU bei 54% mit der Meldung:

[20:35:42] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[20:35:42] CoreStatus = 7A (122)

Na super. Das war das 2. Mal, seit dem ich ihn habe, dass er eine WU so beendete. Und mein anderer Server hatte dies auch einmal.
Wenn man es auf die abgegebenen WUs umrechnet, dann ist vielleicht von 100 WUs 1 dabei......also sehr selten.....
Ich glaube, es liegt an der WU....warum sollten denn 100 WUs funktionieren und auf einmal würde das System nicht mehr stabil laufen.....das nicht übertaktet ist......und dann funktionieren wieder 100 WUs.....
Und das einzige, was ich austauschen könnte, wäre der Ram......dazu habe ich aber jetzt wirklich keine Lust....


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es liegt an der WU....warum sollten denn 100 WUs funktionieren und auf einmal würde das System nicht mehr stabil laufen.....das nicht übertaktet ist......und dann funktionieren wieder 100 WUs.....



Sehe ich auch so - "bad-WU"
Da gibt es nix auszutauschen/anzupassen


----------



## mihapiha (21. März 2013)

Meine Faltfarm hat in der letzten Woche ganze 622.907 Punkte durchschnittlich erwirtschaften können. Die neuen P8103 WUs sind wirklich ein Traum.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2013)

Nimm das bitte nicht als Kritik - ist nicht böse gemeint - aber...



mihapiha schrieb:


> Meine Faltfarm hat in der letzten Woche ganze 622.907 Punkte durchschnittlich erwirtschaften können. Die neuen P8103 WUs sind wirklich ein Traum.



Schade, dass du sie nicht für uns erwirtschaftest


----------



## Muschkote (21. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so - "bad-WU"
> Da gibt es nix auszutauschen/anzupassen



Das sehe ich genauso. Solche seltsamen Abbrüche hab ich auch schon gehabt, 1:100 könnte etwa stimmen.


----------



## mihapiha (21. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nimm das bitte nicht als Kritik - ist nicht böse gemeint - aber...
> 
> Schade, dass du sie nicht für uns erwirtschaftest


 
Wie bereits erwähnt kann ich die Kosten der Faltfarm nicht mehr selber decken. Aber ich denke es ist wichtig, dass die Faltfarm überhaupt noch läuft.
Alternativ müsste ich den Computer abstecken und in den Schrank stellen... Da jemand anderes die Kosten deckt, läuft sie zumindest ja noch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Da jemand anderes die Kosten deckt, läuft sie zumindest ja noch


Ich gebs ganz offen zu: Ich hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Kosten für den Betrieb zu übernehmen, aber mit der Strommenge die das Teil in 24h verbrät, könnte ich an 4 Tagen mit unserem Twizy an die Arbeit und zurück fahren.


----------



## Speeedy (21. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich gebs ganz offen zu: Ich hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Kosten für den Betrieb zu übernehmen, aber mit der Strommenge die das Teil in 24h verbrät, könnte ich an 4 Tagen mit unserem Twizy an die Arbeit und zurück fahren.



Bei mir wären die Stromkosten gering aber dafür müsste es bei mir falten und abkaufen ist mir leider zu teuer.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2013)

Speeedy schrieb:


> .... abkaufen ist mir leider zu teuer.



Geht mir leider genauso


----------



## mihapiha (22. März 2013)

Vielleicht muss ich den Server auseinandernehmen. Ich gebe euch Recht, dass der Anschaffungswert einfach zu hoch ist...

Mit den jetzigen 620k PPD müsste man doch einen Käufer leichter finden können. Scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein.

Für all jene die wissen wollen wohin meine Faltfarm jetzt die Punkte verschickt: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=633778


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2013)

Mein Server konnte sich schon wieder keine neue WU holen. 


Spoiler



[17:22:14] Trying to send all finished work units
[17:22:14] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[17:22:14] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[17:22:14] Cleaning up work directory
[17:22:47] + Attempting to get work packet
[17:22:47] Passkey found
[17:22:47] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[17:22:47] - Connecting to assignment server
[17:22:47] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[17:22:48] Posted data.
[17:22:48] Initial: ED82; - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.237).
[17:22:48] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[17:22:48] Loaded queue successfully.
[17:22:48] Sent data
[17:22:48] Connecting to http://130.237.232.237:8080/
[17:22:48] Posted data.
[17:22:48] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 512)
[17:22:48] Conversation time very short, giving reduced weight in bandwidth avg
[17:22:48] - Downloaded at ~1 kB/s
[17:22:48] - Averaged speed for that direction ~2120 kB/s
[17:22:48] + Received work.
[17:22:48] Trying to send all finished work units
[17:22:48] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[17:22:48] + Closed connections
[17:22:48] 
[17:22:48] + Processing work unit
[17:22:48] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[17:22:48] Core found.
[17:22:48] Working on queue slot 04 [March 22 17:22:48 UTC]
[17:22:48] + Working ...
[17:22:48] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 04 -np 32 -priority 96 -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 1489 -version 634'


Das wiederholt sich nun seit rund 10min > die fertig gefaltene P8103 wurde ganz normal zurück geschickt.

Hab ihn nun neugestartet und er hat sich sofort ne P8101 geholt.
Wen das im Sommer kurz nach dem ich aus dem Haus gegangen bin passiert, hab ich 12h Faltausfall.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Server konnte sich schon wieder keine neue WU holen.
> > die fertig gefaltene P8103 wurde ganz normal zurück geschickt.



Mein SR2-Server will sich auch nix neues holen; ebenfalls nach Abliefern einer 8103
Allerdings bockt er mit FILE_IO_ERROR

Auch Neustart hat nix gebracht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2013)

Hab mir gerade nochmal die neue Fahlog angeschaut, beim ersten Versuch sich ne WU zu holen gab es auch einen FILE_IO_ERROR > ist da schon wieder was bei Standfort im Busch?


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. März 2013)

Jetzt gehts anscheinend wieder, meiner hat sich gerade eine P6901 geholt ohne zu meckern.......


----------



## Schmidde (22. März 2013)

Mein Dicker hat heute auch kleine Probleme gehabt. Nach dem Upload einer 8103 hatte er Probleme sich mit dem assignment server zu verbinden.
Nach ~15min ohne Verbindung zog er sich dann eine normale SMP WU und hat die auf die schnelle durchgekaut. Die is nun fertig und er faltet wieder an einer 6901...


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2013)

Bruder SR2 hatte laaaange Probleme damit
Gemäss LOG hat er sich erst um 02:00 beruhigt und dann eine 8102 geholt - an der kaut er jetzt


----------



## Abductee (23. März 2013)

Und wieder ist eine 8101er bei >99% upload stehen geblieben und beim Wiederversuch die zu senden hats der Server gedumpt.


----------



## mihapiha (23. März 2013)

Komisch, bei mir scheint es keine Probleme der Art zu geben. Die PPD meiner Faltfarm sind recht konstant über 600k PPD geblieben...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2013)

Da ist aber definitiv was bei Standfort im Busch bei den ganzen Problemen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da ist aber definitiv was bei Standfort im Busch bei den ganzen Problemen.


Schon wieder passiert: letzte P8101 erfolgreich hochgeladen und sich wieder während über 10min keine neue WU holen können. 

Hab den Client jetzt manuell neugestartet und er hat sich sofort ne P8102 geholt.

Langsam wird das "WU nicht holen können" echt lästig.


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. März 2013)

Weltweit gingen heute um 20.30h für 1h die Lichter aus: Earth Hour: Um 20.30 gehen weltweit Lichter aus - WinFuture.de

............Bei mir gingen sie für 2 Wochen an: Folding Client Summary


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2013)

@picar81_4711: Ein bis'chen Bumblebee ärgern?


----------



## Amigafan (24. März 2013)

Bei mir gabs die letzten Male keine Probleme mit dem Holen einer neuen WU - aber leider alles 6901er


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2013)

Der SR2-Server war diesmal wieder folgsam

8102 abgeliefert und ohne Anstände 8103 geholt


----------



## mihapiha (24. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs die letzten Male keine Probleme mit dem Holen einer neuen WU - aber leider alles 6901er



Sind die leicht schlechter für dich als die 8101er? Ich freue mich über jede 6901er. Ich wünschte ich könnte dir die abnehmen...


----------



## Amigafan (24. März 2013)

Der Unterschied zwischen 6901 und 8101 macht etwa 10K, zur 8102 sind es etwa 50K und zur 8103 etwa 45K PPD - daher ist mir jede andere WU als die 6901 recht . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2013)

Nach der P8102 hat er sich ohne Knurren und Murren direkt wieder ne P8102. 

Ich wird echt nicht schlau aus dem Verhalten ob sich nun direkt selber ne WU holt oder nicht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. März 2013)

So, was ist jetzt denn wieder los_?  _Ich bekomme mit den Parametern "-smp -bigbeta" nur noch SMP-WUs auf meinen Servern....seit ca. 19.00h fing das ganze an und jeder Server, der sich jetzt eine neue WU holt, bekommt eine SMP-WU(P8533/P8532). Supertoll......
Wie ist es bei Euch?


----------



## Amigafan (25. März 2013)

Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen, dass nach dem -smp nur *ein* Leerzeichen vorhanden ist und das Folgende als "Ausprägung" genommen wird - denn wenn Du die Anzahl der Cores bei -smp angibst, wird die Ziffer genau mit *einem* Leerzeichen von Flag getrennt - also verwende ein zweites Leerzeichen..
Wenn das keinen Erfolg haben sollte, gib zum Flag -smp die Corezahl an - dann sollte es auf jeden Fall funzen .


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. März 2013)

Aber ich habe jetzt doch immer schon so gefaltet und jetzt aufeinmal funktioniert es nicht mehr?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2013)

Bei mir auch so was komisches:
18:45Uhr ladet er die fertig gefaltene P8102 hoch was problemlos geht > 15min später beschliesst er nach weiss ich wie vielen FILE_IO_ERROR's sich den A3-Core zu holen und mal so auf die schnelle zwei SMP-WU's (P8552+P6943) zu falten > im Anschluss hat er sich ne P8103 geholt und faltet diese als wäre nie was gewesen.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2013)

Nun, da ich ja nicht in Castle Bumblestein bin kann ich bei meinen 2 Servern nicht direkt nachschauen

Aber bei all den "Fehlermeldungen" die ihr hier meldet (incl. meinem eigenen FILE_IO_Erlebnis) ist *definitiv* was im Busch
Ich *vermute* mal, dass der "BIG-SMP-WU-Vergabe-Server" eine Daten-Diarrhoe hat - deshalb die FILE_IO_ERROR's
Um die Server nicht "trockenzulegen" wurde wohl zum fixen auf einen normalen SMP-Vergabe-Server umgeleitet

Hoffen wir, dass es nun gut ist....


----------



## Amigafan (26. März 2013)

Seht das Ganze mal von dieser Seite:

Wenn früher der "Big-WU-Server" ein Problem hatte, idelten Eure Server nutzlos rum - jetzt erhaltet Ihr - und damit gut für die Wissenschaft" - Ersatz, bis der Server wieder bereit ist - ein deutlicher Fortschritt in der Nutzung der vorhandenen Ressourcen.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Seht das Ganze mal von dieser Seite:
> 
> Wenn früher der "Big-WU-Server" ein Problem hatte, idelten Eure Server nutzlos rum - jetzt erhaltet Ihr - und damit gut für die Wissenschaft" - Ersatz, bis der Server wieder bereit ist - ein deutlicher Fortschritt in der Nutzung der vorhandenen Ressourcen.



Genau so isses


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Seht das Ganze mal von dieser Seite:
> 
> Wenn früher der "Big-WU-Server" ein Problem hatte, idelten Eure Server nutzlos rum - jetzt erhaltet Ihr - und damit gut für die Wissenschaft" - Ersatz, bis der Server wieder bereit ist - ein deutlicher Fortschritt in der Nutzung der vorhandenen Ressourcen.


 Genau! Und sie haben es wieder gut gemacht, da jetzt 3 von 4 Server eine 8103er bekommen haben.....


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2013)

So Leute es wird ernst...

Wie ihr sicherlich mitbekommen habt, habe ich meinen Punkteausstoß etwas zurückgeschraubt in letzter Zeit. Ich habe ja immer mit meinem Büroknecht gefaltet. Irgendwann ging mir aber das Rumgeruckel im Browser auf die Nerven. Jetzt soll aber eh ein Homeserver her - der kann dann auch falten. Das finanzielle Budget ist erstmal egal, das Budget für den Stromkonsum ist da eher entscheidend: Dieser sollte nicht über den Verbrauch eines leicht undervolteten Phenom 2 X6 1090T + Geforce 9500GT liegen. Ich denke mal, dass ich auf CPU-Only gehen werde im Server. Für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden? Mir schwebt da zwar schon was vor, aber mehrere Meinungen sind manchmal ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Special_Flo (26. März 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So Leute es wird ernst...
> 
> Wie ihr sicherlich mitbekommen habt, habe ich meinen Punkteausstoß etwas zurückgeschraubt in letzter Zeit. Ich habe ja immer mit meinem Büroknecht gefaltet. Irgendwann ging mir aber das Rumgeruckel im Browser auf die Nerven. Jetzt soll aber eh ein Homeserver her - der kann dann auch falten. Das finanzielle Budget ist erstmal egal, das Budget für den Stromkonsum ist da eher entscheidend: Dieser sollte nicht über den Verbrauch eines leicht undervolteten Phenom 2 X6 1090T + Geforce 9500GT liegen. Ich denke mal, dass ich auf CPU-Only gehen werde im Server. Für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden? Mir schwebt da zwar schon was vor, aber mehrere Meinungen sind manchmal ganz hilfreich.


 
Vll. nen Xeon auf 1155  ? z.b Xeon Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1245V2

mfg Flo


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So Leute es wird ernst...
> 
> Dieser sollte nicht über den Verbrauch eines leicht undervolteten Phenom 2 X6 1090T + Geforce 9500GT liegen. Ich denke mal, dass ich auf CPU-Only gehen werde im Server.



Nur damit wir vom selben sprechen....

Du möchtest einen Single-CPU-Server mit einem Stromverbrauch von < / = 350 Watt - richtig??

Da fällt mir spontan ein Core i7 auf einem 1155er Board ein (zB Z77er)
Onboard-Grafik reicht ja dann; wahrscheinlich sogar noch OC innerhalb der Watt-Grenze möglich


----------



## Amigafan (26. März 2013)

. . . und wenn es etwas mehr sein darf:

Sockel 2011er Board,
I7 3930k oder i7 3960X,
0815-Graka (nur zur Anzeige) und 16 (8) GB Quadchanel-Ram unter Linux 


Edit:



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Genau! Und sie haben es wieder gut gemacht, da jetzt 3 von 4 Server eine 8103er bekommen haben.....



 . . . und ich eine 8102 - meine liebste Big


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur damit wir vom selben sprechen....
> 
> Du möchtest einen Single-CPU-Server mit einem Stromverbrauch von < / = 350 Watt - richtig??


Rüschtüsch . Fest eingeplant in das Verbrauchsbudget sind schon fünf 750gb-1tb-Platten +RAID-Controller und eine SSD fürs Betriebssystem. Aber das haut ja nicht so rein. 



> Da fällt mir spontan ein Core i7 auf einem 1155er Board ein (zB Z77er)
> Onboard-Grafik reicht ja dann; wahrscheinlich sogar noch OC innerhalb der Watt-Grenze möglich


 In die Richtung dachte ich auch schon.


----------



## Abductee (26. März 2013)

Willst du eine Wasser- oder Luftkühlung?
Ein i7 3930k auf 4,4GHz unter Luft ist schon ganz schön laut für den Wohnbereich.
Und mit weniger Takt hast du keine Sicherheitsreserve mehr für eine Big-WU.


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2013)

Es gäbe die Möglichkeiten Keller oder einen von zwei Abstellräumen im Erdgeschoss oder im Obergeschoss . Wird eh ein reiner Server. Die CD-Sammlung (an die 800 CDs) will eh mal gesichert werden und per DLNA zugänglich gemacht werden, die RAWs aus den Kameras sollen zentral gesichert werden, ... . An dem Ding wird nicht gearbeitet, das kann in Timbuktu stehen solange es stabil läuft .


----------



## Abductee (26. März 2013)

Warum eigentlich eine Single-CPU? 
Mein Doppelter 6272er braucht <310W bei einer wohnzimmertauglichen Geräuschkulisse.

Ich auch schonmal darüber nachgedacht nur einen einzelnen 6376er zu kaufen.
http://geizhals.at/de/amd-opteron-6376-os6376wktgghkwof-a862698.html
http://geizhals.at/de/supermicro-h8sgl-f-sockel-g34-quad-pc3-10667r-reg-ecc-ddr3-a521405.html

In der Anschaffung extrem günstig.


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2013)

Bei zwei Sockeln wird es dann doch zu bunt mit den Anschaffungskosten, ich hätte mich oben nicht so schwammig ausdrücken sollen .


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. März 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bei zwei Sockeln wird es dann doch zu bunt mit den Anschaffungskosten, ich hätte mich oben nicht so schwammig ausdrücken sollen .


Ich würde auch einen 3930K empfehlen, wenn die Anschaffungskosten so um die 1300 Euro betragen dürfen, da kommst mit Übertaktung (4,2GHZ) auf ca. 290W Und mit H100 Wasserkühlung ist der angenehm leise.
Als Alternative den von *Special_Flo* erwähnten.....der ist nicht so teuer...


----------



## Abductee (26. März 2013)

Ich bekomm zum vierten mal in Folge eine 6098er


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. März 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich bekomm zum vierten mal in Folge eine 6098er


Ich hab die letzen Tage auch viele SMPs bekommen, auch die Umstellung auf "-bigadv" bewirkte nichts.....keine Änderung.


----------



## mihapiha (26. März 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzen Tage auch viele SMPs bekommen, auch die Umstellung auf "-bigadv" bewirkte nichts.....keine Änderung.


 
Auch bei mir schleichen sich die ersten SMP WUs ein. Das ist ungewohnt... Bisschen schade wenn man einen Server hat, und der nun "nur" SMP WUs faltet...


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. März 2013)

Ich bekomme nach einer BIG-WU meistens immer eine oder zwei SMP-WUs und dann folgt wieder eine BIG.....so lässt sich das gut aushalten und die kleinen WUs werden somit auch abgearbeitet.....und bei einem Server sind die ja eh schnell durch


----------



## Thosch (30. März 2013)

... z.Z. auch nur 6098er WUs auf´n Opterons ...


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2013)

Meine Opterons sind willig - nach einer 8102 nun eine 8103


----------



## Abductee (1. April 2013)

Wie werden eigentlich solche Server mit Blade- oder Einschubkarten logisch zusammengefügt?
Kann man die als ein System verwalten oder arbeitet da jedes eingeschobene Board für sich?


----------



## Abductee (1. April 2013)

Hat sich erledigt, es sind einzelne Systeme.

Das hier wäre ja auch zu pervers gewesen.
Ein Server mit 8x Intel Atoms D525 mit je 4 Threads
Falls die zusammengearbeitet hätte, wären das ja 32 atomare Threads gewesen 

Super Micro Computer, Inc. - Products | SuperServers | 2U | 2015TA-HTRF
Super Micro Computer, Inc. - Products | Motherboards | Pineview Boards | X7SPT-DF-D525


----------



## acer86 (1. April 2013)

Wer ein etwas Geld übrig hat könnte vielleicht hier zuschlagen, der super Computer ist zwar schon 5 Jahre alt aber 1.06Peta Flops sind immer noch nee Hausnummer.

IBM Roadrunner: Supercomputer wird abgeschaltet - Engadget German


----------



## Abductee (1. April 2013)

Und wieder ist eine 8101er bei 99,87% Upload stehen geblieben.
Aber ich bin jetzt glaub ich der Lösung näher gekommen. 
Ich glaub das ist ein Bug im V7, gezählt wurde die WU mit der vollen Punktzahl.
Das freut mich jetzt zuerst mal sehr, mit den "Leichen" kann ich noch irgendwie leben, die werden nach einem Client restart gedumpt.
Vielleicht ist der Bug ja mit der nächsten Version behoben.

Bei meiner heutigen Server-Reinigung hatte ich aber auch zwei Faltopfer zu beklagen.
Bei zwei RAM`s ist der Kühlkörper (Blechstreifen) abgefallen. Hat die 24h Wärme wohl nicht überstanden.
Hab sie wieder fest angedrückt, mal schaun wie lange sie diesmal halten. Ansonsten kommen die runter.
Mit 1,35V werden die ja nur lauwarm.


----------



## Thosch (2. April 2013)

Hee, abgefallene RAM-Kühler ...   ... kenne ich ...    ...  stellen sich mir 2 Fragen: 1.  Wenn die Riegel nicht sehr warm werden, warum sind die abgefallen !?  2.  Wenn die nur 1,35V brauchen, warum haben die Kühler dann überhaupt drauf ??  Marketing, oh Marketing ...?


----------



## Amigafan (2. April 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hee, abgefallene RAM-Kühler ...   ... kenne  ich ...    ...  stellen sich mir 2 Fragen: 1.  Wenn die Riegel  nicht sehr warm werden, warum sind die abgefallen !?  2.  Wenn die nur  1,35V brauchen, warum haben die Kühler dann überhaupt drauf ??   Marketing, oh Marketing ...?




So isses . . . 

Stelle Dir selber die Frage:
Wenn  Du zwei paar Speicher zur Auswahl hättest - das Eine mit Kühlkörper,  das Andere ohne - zu welchem würdest Du bei Preisgleichheit greifen . . .  ?


----------



## Thosch (2. April 2013)

Mittlerweile ganz sicher zu den mit "ohne"!  Denn einen ähnlichen Vorfall hatte ich meinem Gaming-/Falt-PC auch schon gehabt. Und da sind die an Kabeln hängen geblieben i.d. Nähe des MoBos. Also ich bin davon eigendl. geheilt ...


----------



## Abductee (2. April 2013)

Die G.Skill Eco waren mit dem Heatspreader billiger als vergleichbare Riegel ohne Kühlkörper 
Aber Nutzwert haben die praktisch Null, selbst der RAM mit 1,5V wird nur lauwarm.


----------



## Amigafan (3. April 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> . . .
> Aber Nutzwert haben die praktisch Null, selbst der RAM mit 1,5V wird nur lauwarm.




O.T.an
Aber bei einigen OC-Rams ist ein Kühlkörper "angebracht" bzw. zweckmäßig - bei allen anderen Rams erhöht der Kühlkörper zumindest die Wiedererkennung.
Als "schönes" Beispiel sei mal nur der Kühlkörper des G.Skill Sniper (in "Gewehrsilhouette") erwähnt . . .  

O.T. aus


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. April 2013)

So, werde jetzt meine zwei "Server"(3930K+X5690) wieder abschalten, da mir das sonst zu teuer wird.....aber der Opteron und der 2687W laufen natürlich weiter..... 

Ich arbeite auf einer pulmologischen Station im Krankenhaus und kann wirklich sagen, das die Krankheiten, vor allem Krebs, immer agressiver werden(Auch bei Nichtraucher+Nichttrinker!). Deshalb habe ich kein schlechtes Gewissen, des öfteren mal alle meine Server anzuschmeissen bzw. zwei weiterhin laufen zu lassen. 
Letztens habe ich mich mit meiner Arbeitskollegin unterhalten und sie sagte, ihr wäre das viel zuviel Geld monatlich....aber sie gab dann auch zu, dass sie mönatlich für Zigaretten auch sehr viel Geld ausgibt, etwas mehr als 1/3 meiner Stromkosten...........und ich habe mindestens genauso viel Spaß(Genuss) wie sie, wenn ich die Punkte purzeln sehe....


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> So, werde jetzt meine zwei "Server"(3930K+X5690) wieder abschalten, da mir das sonst zu teuer wird.....aber der Opteron und der 2687W laufen natürlich weiter.....



Da bin ich froh; kamst meiner Tagesproduktion immer näher 



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ... kann wirklich sagen, das die Krankheiten, vor allem Krebs, immer agressiver werden(Auch bei Nichtraucher+Nichttrinker!). Deshalb habe ich kein schlechtes Gewissen, des öfteren mal alle meine Server anzuschmeissen bzw. zwei weiterhin laufen zu lassen.



Ja, ganz grundsätzlich werden die Krankheiten mehr, agressiver und treffen immer häufiger immer jüngere Menschen
Obwohl ich durchaus mit Falten viel Strom "verbrate" bin ich mir sicher, dass das Resultat den Aufwand rechtfertigt


----------



## mihapiha (4. April 2013)

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es billiger wäre wo anders zu falten. Die Strompreise in Österreich bzw. in Graz kommen ja vom Staat. Ich habe mir ausgerechnet, dass die Faltfarm pro Monat so um die 80 Euro verbrät. Doch viel mehr als ich zunächst annahm. Ich habe ja lang mit mehreren Maschinen gefaltet und da ist mir das gar nicht aufgefallen, zumal ich die Stromrechnungen nur einmal pro Quartal zu Gesicht bekam. Es ist aber schon viel, wenn man bedenkt das rund 2/3 meines Stromkonsums nur von diesem einem Computer kommen. 

Glücklicherweise habe ich jemanden Gefunden, der zumindest die Kosten für März und April übernommen hat. Durch die guten WUs zur Zeit arbeitet meine Falfarm recht regelmäßig im 600,000 PPD Durchschnittsbereich.  

Ich hoffe mal, dass sich meine finanzielle Situation demnächst wieder etwas erholt und ich wieder normal falten kann. Zur Zeit kann ich es mir zumindest auf diese Weise leisten, den PC zu behalten.


----------



## Amigafan (4. April 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> Ich arbeite auf einer *pulmol*ogischen Station  . . .




Ist das die Station, in der man(n) oder Frau Pullmoll statt Globuli bekommt . . . ? 


Ob Du als Nichtraucher beurteilen kannst, welchen "Genuss" das Rauchen einer Zigarette bereiten kann, bezweifel ich mal - das können nur (Ex-) Raucher . . .


----------



## Amigafan (7. April 2013)

Geht doch - nach 4 normalen SMP-WU´s wieder einmal eine Big  - leider "nur" eine 8101 . . . 


Edit.
Kein Wunder:
Die komplette 690xer-Bigs sind nicht mehr vorhanden und auf dem "normalen" Big-Server (128.143.231.201) sind z. Zt nur 108 WU´s verfügbar - und bei einem WU-Stand von unter 100 verfügbaren WU´s stopt die "Ausgabe" solange, bis wieder mehr als 100 verfügbar sind . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2013)

Mein Server hat sich gerade einer dieser ominösen P8104 geholt: TPF 10:45min, 325kPPD was ~10% weniger als bei einer P8103 ist. 

Diese Werte können sich allerdings noch leicht ändern da erst 3% gefaltet sind. 


Edit:
Nach 11% TPF 10:16min ~348kPPD


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. April 2013)

Ja, ich hab auch bei meinen Opteron-Server eine P8104 bekommen, rund 180K PPD....


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab auch bei meinen Opteron-Server eine P8104 bekommen, rund 180K PPD....



.. woraus ich 2 Schlüsse ziehe:

- wenn bei mir so eine 8104 auftaucht werden das dann wohl auch ca. 180KPPD werden
- brutal wie viel weniger das ist - verglichen mit Meier's Server


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2013)

Mein Server hat sich gleich im Anschluss nochmal ne zweite P8104 geholt.


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2013)

Ich hab hier gerade ein System mit zwei Xeon DP L5430 (S771, je 4x2,67GHz, 333MHz FSB). So weit so gut. Allerdings kommt das Ding nicht aus den Pötten... Die PPD schwankt zwischen 2500 und 5000PPD (P8084) unter Windows 7 x64 Pro bzw Server 2008 x64. Nach unserer CPU-Statistik sollte selbst nen Q6600 an die 6000PPD machen... Ideen zur Beseitigung der Bremse?


----------



## Amigafan (9. April 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Server hat sich gleich im Anschluss nochmal ne zweite P8104 geholt.




Typisch . . . 

Meiner holt sich nach der 8101 eine "normale" Wu und dann . . . eine 8101 
Sch . . . ade, hätte gerne auch eine Beta-WU - mit entsprechender "Belohnung"  


*@nfsgame*

Sorry, da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen - aber die "Renner" sind diese Xeons wohl nicht . . .


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2013)

"nicht die Renner" ist bei der Büchse beinahe geschmeichelt ... 

Ab und zu kegelt das Board auch USB-Geräte raus. Aber einem geschenkten Gaul... Der Takt bleibt übrigens fix bei 2,66GHz; kein Eingreifen von EIST oder ähnlichem.


----------



## mihapiha (9. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber in letzter Zeit gibt es für mich keine guten WUs mehr. Entweder kleine SMPs oder P8101 ziehen sich schon jetzt über ein paar Tage hindurch. Durch die SMP WUs fällt der PPD Wert zusehends weiter nach unten. Seit nunmehr fast einer Woche komme ich über die 500k Punkte Marke nicht mehr drüber. So schlecht war es eigentlich noch nie, da es mit P8101 WUs eigentlich ganz Konstant jeden 4. Tag auf 700k Punkte hoch ging. Ich hoffe mal, dass es nur bei mir so ist...


----------



## Amigafan (9. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> "nicht die Renner" ist bei der Büchse beinahe geschmeichelt ...







nfsgame schrieb:


> Ab und zu kegelt das Board auch USB-Geräte raus. Aber einem geschenkten Gaul... Der Takt bleibt übrigens fix bei 2,66GHz; kein Eingreifen von EIST oder ähnlichem.





Das "Herauskegeln" könnte bedeuten, dass es Ressoucenkonflikte gibt oder dass ein Chip des Mobo´s nicht mehr "richtig will" - und dadurch die CPU´s kräftig ausgebremst werden . . . 

Hast Du mal einen Ram-Test durchlaufen lassen? 
Es könnte nämlich auch ein defekter Ram-Riegel sein, der durch ständige Fehlerkorrektur (ECC-Ram) das gesamte System bremst.
Wird - sofern vorhanden - der Dual-Channel-Modus genutzt?
Ist das Bios "sinnvoll" eingestellt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2013)

Nach der zweiten P8104 hat sich ne P6944 und gleich im Anschluss wieder eine P8104.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. April 2013)

Mein 2687W hat jetzt auch eine P8104 bekommen, 425K PPD......

*Edit:* Er hat vorher mal wieder eine WU (P8101) bei ca. 60% verloren mit der Meldung: *mdrun returned 255 
* Diese Meldung hatte ich noch nie, mal was neues.......


----------



## mihapiha (10. April 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nach der zweiten P8104 hat sich ne P6944 und gleich im Anschluss wieder eine P8104.


 
Ich habe auch eine P8104 bekommen. Auf meinem Server heißt das TPF: 6:25

Die 8104er sind also auch ungefähr gleich gut wie die 8102 und 8103 WUs...


----------



## Schmidde (10. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....geb ich auch mal meinen Senf zu


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> ....geb ich auch mal meinen Senf zu



... ich mag guten Senf


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. April 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine P8104 bekommen. Auf meinem Server heißt das TPF: 6:25
> 
> Die 8104er sind also auch ungefähr gleich gut wie die 8102 und 8103 WUs...


Bei mir sind die 8104er etwas besser als die 8102/8103er.........


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die 8104er etwas besser als die 8102/8103er.........


Bei mir ist es umgekehrt, die beste WU ist nach wie vor die P8102 gefolgt von der P8103. 

Ich tippe mal darauf das die P8104 mehr vom Quad-Channel profitieren kann als die anderen beiden BigWU's und nun bei mir Platz 3 belegt da bei mir nur der Dual-Channel am Start ist > eine tolle WU ist sie allemal.


----------



## Amigafan (11. April 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die 8104er etwas besser als die 8102/8103er.........





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es umgekehrt, die beste WU ist nach wie vor die P8102 gefolgt von der P8103.
> 
> . . .


 

Ich wünschte, dass ich dazu auch Angaben machen könnte - aber eine derartige WU hat sich bis jetzt vor dem Falten gedrückt  
Es ist aber zumindest eine 8103er geworden - nach den beiden 8101ern . . . 


Edit:
Kein Wunder . . . 
Projekt 8104 verläßt den Beta-Status und ist nun nur noch mit -bigadv-Flag zu erhalten.

Original-Info: Folding Forum; View topic - project 8104 -> bigadv


----------



## Thosch (11. April 2013)

Gibts die nun nicht mehr mit _bigbeta_ ...  ... wenn ich jetzt schon _bigadv _eingebe, ist dann die akt. WU im A...llerwertesten ?? ...  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Gibts die nun nicht mehr mit _bigbeta_ ...  ... wenn ich jetzt schon _bigadv _eingebe, ist dann die akt. WU im A...llerwertesten ?? ...  ...


Nein, die wird ganz normal fertiggefaltet, sprich die Änderung tritt erst bei der nächsten WU in Kraft. 

Ps: Neustart des Clienten nicht vergessen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ...................
> Projekt 8104 verläßt den Beta-Status und ist nun nur noch mit -bigadv-Flag zu erhalten.
> 
> Original-Info: Folding Forum; View topic - project 8104 -> bigadv


*Nur noch mit* *"bigadv"* ist glaube ich nicht ganz richtig, eher *auch mit "bigadv"*,denn sonst würde ich ja keine einzige 8101er bekommen mit "bigbeta".....


----------



## Thosch (12. April 2013)

...  ... DAS nehme ich ...


----------



## Muschkote (12. April 2013)

Ich bekomme die 8104 auch weiterhin mit "*bigbeta*" 

2x Opteron 6172: etwa 16:50 / 165k ppd
2x Intel 2680 ES: etwa  9:20 / 400k ppd


----------



## DaN_I (12. April 2013)

Muschkote schrieb:


> 2x Intel 2680 ES: etwa  9:20 / 400k ppd



Wow - wie machst du das (CPU-Takt?)?
 Meine beiden E5-2680 schaffen bei der 8104 "nur" ca. 376k PPD / TPF 9:45.

btw.: 
der 3930k@4,2 Ghz macht bei der 8104 ca. 137k PPD / TPF 19:08.


----------



## Amigafan (12. April 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *Nur noch mit* *"bigadv"* ist glaube ich nicht ganz richtig, eher *auch mit "bigadv"*,denn sonst würde ich ja keine einzige 8101er bekommen mit "bigbeta".....



Sorry - da muß ich Dir (und mir selber) widersprechen . . . 
Mittlerweile bin ich klüger  (hoffe ich doch ) 

Es gibt eine "zweistufige Priorität" bei der Zuweisung der Big-WU´s:
1. Stufe: Flag -bigadv
 - man erhält - soweit vorhanden - "öffentlich" freigegebene Big-WU´s

2. Stufe: Flag: -bigbeta
 - man erhält - soweit verfügbar - Beta-WU´s, die "offiziell" nur für die angemeldeten Tester des Beta-Teams zur "Optimierung (PPD) und Fehlersuche" freigegeben sind.
Sind aber keine Beta-WU´s verfügbar, "schalten" die WU-Server auf Stufe 1 zurück, man erhält normale Big-WU´s.

Sind aber insgesamt zu wenige Big-WU´s "online"  - der "Vergabe-Server" (Server-Nr. 57 derzeit in der Serverübersicht) hat weniger als 100 WU´s - erhält man normale - nicht-big - WU´s . . . 

Daher ist meine Aussage, ich bekäme mit  -bigbeta keine 8104, weil diese bereits dem "Beta-Stadium" entschlüpft seien - falsch


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Sorry - da muß ich Dir (und mir selber) widersprechen . . .



Passiert mir auch hin und wieder 



Amigafan schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich klüger  (hoffe ich doch )



Auch ich strebe diesen (Optimal-)Zustand an 

... ansonsten: Die sollen einfach eine zusätzliche Programmzeile einbauen
So was wie* if team = 70335 then WU=8104  *


----------



## Muschkote (12. April 2013)

@DaN_I

Ich hab den Basistakt auf 103MHz erhöht, müsste etwa 3193MHz ergeben.

edit: Scheint im 1. Moment nicht viel aber der Arbeitsspeicher arbeitet dementsprechend auch etwas schneller.

Habe zwar keinen Vergleich mit einer 8104er mit 100MHz aber hier ein paar andere Beispiele:

8101 von 16:04 auf 15:42 runter  270kppd / 280kppd
8102 von 12:52 auf 12:28 runter  376kppd / 395kppd
8103 von 12:58 auf 12:25 runter  372kppd / 397kppd

Wenn man nun bedenkt, dass viele unsere Falter diese Differenz als Tagesleistung abliefern finde ich den Unterschied allein durch diese *3* MHz mehr schon enorm.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2013)

@Muschkote: Das i7z kann den Tak und vieles mehr auslesen.
103MHz das Maximum oder noch am testen?
Bei mir lauf 105MHz stabil.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. April 2013)

Jetzt gibt es auch schon P8105er, hab aber noch keine bekommen.....mein HFM.NET hat es mir verraten bei einem Projekt-Update.......


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es auch schon P8105er ...



Jupp, selbe Eckdaten wie 8104


----------



## Amigafan (13. April 2013)

Jetzt hat auch die 8104 bei mir "Einzug gehalten".
Mit einer TPF von 18:34 und etwa 143K PPD "liegt" sie etwas schlechter als eine 8103 (~146K) bzw eine 8102 (~148K) - aber trotzdem hervorragend gegenüber einer 8101 (~108K)


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Jetzt hat auch die 8104 bei mir "Einzug gehalten".
> Mit einer TPF von 18:34 und etwa 143K PPD "liegt" sie etwas schlechter als eine 8103 (~146K) bzw eine 8102 (~148K) - aber trotzdem hervorragend gegenüber einer 8101 (~108K)



Meine Opterons kauen auch eine durch; nach 25% ergibt sich eine PPD-Rate von 173991


----------



## mihapiha (16. April 2013)

Ich habe eine neue Art der P8101er WU bekommen. Unglaublich aber wahr: die TPF liegt unter 10 Minuten. Ich habe jetzt zum ersten Mal 9:45 gesehen.
Das ist für mein System unglaublich schnell, hatte ich doch zuvor nur 11:30 - 11:55 TPF Raten gesehen.


----------



## Amigafan (16. April 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe eine neue Art der P8101er WU bekommen. Unglaublich aber wahr: die TPF liegt unter 10 Minuten. Ich habe jetzt zum ersten Mal 9:45 gesehen.
> . . .


 
In wieweit wirkt sich die gesunkene TPF auf die resultierenden PPD aus?
Wenn sich nämlich bei den PPD nichts wesentliches ändert, ist die gesunkene TPF zwar "schön anzuschauen", aber ziemlich . . .


----------



## mihapiha (16. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Die WU ist erst zu 50% gefaltet. Morgen am Vormittag werde ich Rede und Antwort stehen können


----------



## Amigafan (17. April 2013)

Ab heute sind die Big-8105er mit "offiziellem" Beta-Status freigegeben.

Quelle: Folding@home Support Forum


----------



## mattinator (17. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ab heute sind die Big-8105er mit "offiziellem" Beta-Status freigegeben.


Wo hast Du das gefunden (Link) ? Ich sehe auf der Projekt-Seite (Folding@Home Projects Summary) nur das 8104, für das eine bigadv-Ankündigung vom 11.04. im Support-Forum existiert (Folding Forum • View topic - project 8104 -> bigadv).

EDIT: Hab's gefunden: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=24122.


----------



## mihapiha (17. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> In wieweit wirkt sich die gesunkene TPF auf die resultierenden PPD aus?
> Wenn sich nämlich bei den PPD nichts wesentliches ändert, ist die gesunkene TPF zwar "schön anzuschauen", aber ziemlich . . .


 
Erstaunlicherweise bekam ich nur 277.000 Punkte für diese WU. Das ist wirklich komisch. Schneller fertig als sonst und 70.000 Punkte weniger 

Ich musste nochmal erstaunt feststellen das es sich tatsächlich um eine P8101 handelte...


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. April 2013)

Na super, und wieder gibt es mal anscheinend Probleme....: 

[18:14:51] + Attempting to get work packet
[18:14:51] Passkey found
[18:14:51] - Connecting to assignment server
[18:14:53] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[18:14:53] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[18:14:53] - Attempt #14  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Na super, und wieder gibt es mal anscheinend Probleme....:
> QUOTE]
> 
> .. wir sind einfach zu viele und zu gut; wir machen die immer leer


----------



## Amigafan (18. April 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Na super, und wieder gibt es mal anscheinend Probleme....:
> . . .








Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. wir sind einfach zu viele und zu gut; wir machen die immer leer


 



Wundert mich - der Vergabe-Server für Big-WU´s (Nr 57 in der Server-Übersichtsliste) läuft ohne Probleme und hat z. Zt. 197 WU´s verfügbar - also mehr als genug . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. April 2013)

So, hab jetzt 8105er bekommen, die sind um ca. 30K PPD schlechter als die P8101er....(2687W) Hab gleich mal wieder das "bigbeta" auf "bigadv" umgewandelt....


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2013)

Mein Dual-771-(Bastel-)Sys läuft nun auch fixer... Einmal Speicher durchgetauscht -> ~800ppd mehr; Lüfter über Ram-Bänke, Northbridge und Spannungswandler -> 1200ppd mehr... Irgendwas ist da nicht ganz frisch . Original läuft alles "passiv" (nur der 4500rpm-120er im Heck)... Ein anderes Netzteil ist auch dran. Aber nur, weil mir das andere aufn Zwirn ging *föhn*.


----------



## Muschkote (19. April 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> die sind um ca. 30K PPD schlechter als die P8101er....



Das ist ja pervers, dass die noch schlechter sind als 8101.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2013)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Das ist ja pervers, dass die noch schlechter sind als 8101.


Und das ist noch milde ausgedrückt.


----------



## Amigafan (20. April 2013)

Info für alle, die bereits "Bekanntschaft" mit der Big-WU 8105 gemacht haben - Besserung ist "in die Wege geleitet" 

Siehe:
*Re: new bigbeta project 8105*

             by *kasson* » Fri Apr 19, 2013 9:26 pm 
                            We have* increased the base points value for 8105 slightly to 22606*.  We will continue to monitor.  Thanks again for testing.


----------



## mihapiha (20. April 2013)

Ich habe auch eine P8105er WU bekommen. In meinem Fall liegt die TPF bei  8:50 was in rund 600k PPD resultieren würde falls der Bonus Calculator  recht hat. Damit ist die P8105 zwischen P8102/03/04 und P6901 für mich  anzusiedeln. Krassester Außenseiter bleibt für mich weiterhin die P8101  die gar weitere 60k PPD weniger einbringt als die P6901. 




Amigafan schrieb:


> Siehe:
> *Re: new bigbeta project 8105*
> 
> by *kasson* » Fri Apr 19, 2013 9:26 pm
> We have* increased the base points value for 8105 slightly to 22606*.  We will continue to monitor.  Thanks again for testing.


 
Laut bonus-calculator waren es bei mir jedoch 21503 base points. Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass die zwei E5-2687W da nicht auf mehr Leistung kommen. Hat vielleicht Stanford das wirklich AMD-optimiert oder bin ich der Sonderfall mit dem Quad-Socket System?


----------



## Amigafan (20. April 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> . . .
> Laut bonus-calculator waren es bei mir jedoch 21503 base points. Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass die zwei E5-2687W da nicht auf mehr Leistung kommen. Hat vielleicht Stanford das wirklich AMD-optimiert oder bin ich der Sonderfall mit dem Quad-Socket System?



Bonus-calc liegt falsch  - Kasson ist der "Betreuer" der Big-WU´s und damit sind seine Infos maßgeblich . . . 
Er ist für alle Änderungen diesbezüglich verantwortlich (K-Faktor, Berechnungszeitraum und base-points) als auch für die Entscheidung über den Status einer Big-WU (beta bzw. advanced).


----------



## mihapiha (20. April 2013)

Ich habe für die letzte P8105 WU 397.527 Punkte bekommen. Jetzt kommt die nächste. Der bonus calculator hat rund 383.000 vorhergesagt. Wahrscheinlich also der Basepoint Unterschied den der calculator noch falsch eingestellt hat. Ich denke so weit weg war der gar nicht. Das man sich auf den nicht zu 100% verlassen kann, ist schon klar.

Es wundert mich nur, dass die anderen Systeme mit der WU solche Probleme haben. Bzw. Probleme ist eigentlich falsch. Es wundert mich, dass die P8101 besser sein soll in Sachen von Punkte ausbeute. Es kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass der Unterschied so krass ist zwischen dual und quad-Socket...


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2013)

Nun läuft auch auf meinem SR2-Server eine 8105
Werte (nach 8%) TPF 19:58 / PPD 181093


----------



## mihapiha (21. April 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun läuft auch auf meinem SR2-Server eine 8105
> Werte (nach 8%) TPF 19:58 / PPD 181093


 
Ist das besser oder schlechter als eine P8101 in deinem Fall?


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. April 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt 8105er bekommen, die sind um ca. 30K PPD schlechter als die P8101er....(2687W) Hab gleich mal wieder das "bigbeta" auf "bigadv" umgewandelt....


 Jetzt komm ich nicht mehr mit.     Laut HFM (Work Unit History Viewer) hat der 2687W über 400K PPD für die 8105er geschafft. Sollte das so sein, dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.....oder HFM hat die neuen Berechnungswerte für die 8105er auch in die History übernommen und ist deshalb anders als vorher?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ist das besser oder schlechter als eine P8101 in deinem Fall?



Besser


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. April 2013)

Jetzt ist es bald soweit, ich werde umziehen und meine Server müssen sich einen Raum teilen, der ca. 2m breit und 4m lang ist.
Das Fensterloch (lichtes Maß) ist ca. 90x55cm groß. Da hab ich mir jetzt für die Raumbelüftung folgendes ausgedacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Plexiglas kommt direkt auf den Fensterstock und der Schlauch soll verhindern, dass die frische Luft von draussen gleich wieder rausgesaugt wird, sondern auf den Boden gelangt, wo die Server stehen...
Das ganze wird mit einem Temperaturregler gesteuert, damit die Lüfter im Winter oder an kälteren Tagen nicht immer laufen....


----------



## Thosch (28. April 2013)

Nachdem ich meine Opterons wg. den neuen WUs auf _bigadv_ umgestellt hatte, habe ich nur noch die ********* 810*1*er bekommen.   Und so hab ich jetzt wieder zurück auf _bigbeta_ "gestellt". Als "Belohnung" gabs gleich ne 810*3*er ...  ...  ...

@Abductee: Hast du auch eine WU doppelt angerechnet bekommen ...  ...  ...

@picar81_4711: Wie, bzw. mit was wurde denn nun die 810*5*er angerechnet ?


----------



## Abductee (28. April 2013)

Jop und das nicht zum ersten mal.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2013)

@picar81_4711: Ich würde mir noch die Option offenhalten das du bei Bedarf noch einen Lüfter direkt in den Schlauch einbauen kannst > falls die Lüfter die Kühlluft aus der Wohnung saugen anstelle durch den Schlauch.

Alternative dazu wäre wohl die Türe abzudichten. 


Ps: Was wurde eigentlich aus der Option in die Tür Öffnungen zu machen um mit den Servern im Winter die Wohnung zu heizen?


----------



## Thosch (28. April 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @picar81_4711: Ich würde mir noch die Option offenhalten das du bei Bedarf noch einen Lüfter direkt in den Schlauch einbauen kannst > falls die Lüfter die Kühlluft aus der Wohnung saugen anstelle durch den Schlauch.
> ...


 Also ich habe das so verstanden: die 2 Lüfter ziehen die warme (Raum-)Luft nach aussen und durch den Schlauch soll kühlere (Aussen-)Luft zum Boden gelangen damit die nicht gleich von den beiden (Maueröffnungs-)Lüftern wieder abgesaugt wird.  
Effektiv wäre auch die Maueröffnung für einen zentralen Wärmetauscher für eine größere WaKü zu nutzen ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also ich habe das so verstanden: die 2 Lüfter ziehen die warme (Raum-)Luft nach aussen und durch den Schlauch soll kühlere (Aussen-)Luft zum Boden gelangen damit die nicht gleich von den beiden (Maueröffnungs-)Lüftern wieder abgesaugt wird.


Das habe ich auch so verstanden , aber die Luft (die faule Sau ) geht bekanntlich den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes, was heisst das nun (was am wahrscheinlichsten ist da wir die Gegebenheit nicht genau kennen):
Da so ein Schlauch doch einen verhältnismässig hohen Widerstand bietet wird die Luft wohl eher durch die Spalten zwischen Tür und Türrahmen hindurchgesaugt das diese höchstwahrscheinlich den geringeren Widerstand bietet (eine Tür in der Wohnung ist nicht besonders dicht) > deshalb mein Vorschlag sich die Möglichkeit offen zu halten einen Lüfter in den Schlauch zu integrieren. 



Thosch schrieb:


> Effektiv wäre auch die Maueröffnung für einen zentralen Wärmetauscher für eine größere WaKü zu nutzen ...


Gute Idee , aber bitte das Frostschutzmittel nicht vergessen je nach Luftzug von aussen könnte es gefrieren.
Die Frage ist nur ob es dann im Winter nicht fasst zu kalt im Raum wird.


----------



## Abductee (28. April 2013)

Axiallüfter mit 10m Schlauch-Box, Röhrenlüfter, Gebläse, Baulüfter, Bautrockner | eBay


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Axiallüfter mit 10m Schlauch-Box, Röhrenlüfter, Gebläse, Baulüfter, Bautrockner | eBay


Wen er mal alle Systeme in den Raum stellt und wieder mal auf Bumblebee-Jagd geht sicher sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen er mal alle Systeme in den Raum stellt und wieder mal auf Bumblebee-Jagd geht sicher sehr hilfreich.



Dazu ist jeder herzlich eingeladen - solange es der Wissenschaft dient


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dazu ist jeder herzlich eingeladen - solange es der Wissenschaft dient


Könnte schwierig werden ohne wissenschaftlichen Nutzen Jagd auf dich zu machen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. April 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> @picar81_4711: Wie, bzw. mit was wurde denn nun die 810*5*er angerechnet ?


Die erste mit der alten (schlechten) Rechnung, alle weiteren mit 175K PPD(Opteron).


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @picar81_4711: Ich würde mir noch die Option  offenhalten das du bei Bedarf noch einen Lüfter direkt in den Schlauch  einbauen kannst > falls die Lüfter die Kühlluft aus der Wohnung  saugen anstelle durch den Schlauch.
> 
> Alternative dazu wäre wohl die Türe abzudichten.
> 
> ...


Nöö, Türe wird nicht zersägt und auch nicht abgedichtet. Im Winter ist es sowieso im Serverraum kälter durch die kalten Aussentemperaturen, dann ist es nicht so schlimm, wenn etwas warme Luft durch die Türe kommt. Und im Sommer ist der Hausgang eh kühler als der Serverraum, da darf auch etwas Luft angesaugt werden durch die Spalten.
Wir heizen im Winter das Wohnzimmer mit Holz, da ist es sehr warm, da muss nicht auch noch der Hausgang beheizt werden, deshalb mach ich keine Löcher in die Türe.
Lüfter im Schlauch? Mal schauen, werde den Schlauch soweit verlegen, dass wirklich die kalte Luft quer durch das Zimmer muss, um an die Lüfter zu gelangen.


----------



## Thosch (1. Mai 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Die erste mit der alten (schlechten) Rechnung, alle weiteren mit 175K PPD(Opteron).
> ...


Seit ich wieder auf´s "Beta-Flag" umgestellt habe kommen wieder die "besseren" WUs, und im Mom auch eine 810*5*er.


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Mai 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Seit ich wieder auf´s "Beta-Flag" umgestellt habe kommen wieder die "besseren" WUs, und im Mom auch eine 810*5*er.


Ja, hab auch die Beta-Flag drinnen, kommt mir auch besser vor....


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Mai 2013)

sry....


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Mai 2013)

Bin grad dabei, dass ich auf meine Server das Ubuntu 12.04 LTS drauf mache, da das Ubuntu 10.10 ja nicht mehr unterstützt wird und dadurch konnte ich nicht einmal lm-sensors nachträglich installieren.(Ich ziehe doch um, da sind die Temps interessant.)
Das 12.04 LTS läuft bis jetzt auf 2 Servern. Läuft einwandfrei und PPD haben sich nicht viel geändert, wobei man es ja auch nicht genau vergleichen kann, da jede WU anders ist....
Und lm-sensors läuft jetzt auch 
Aber mit dem V7 konnte ich mich (immer noch) nicht anfreunden, der V6 ist einfach zu praktisch und gut.
Der 2687W entwickelt ganz schön Wärme(max. 61 Grad Celsius), kommt fast an den übertakteten X5690 mit seinen 63 Grad ran.....beide werde mit Corsair H80/100 Wasserkühlung(Lüftergeschw. Stufe 2 von 3) gekühlt.

*Nachtrag:* Hat einer von Euch schon mal erfolgreich TheKraken im V7 installiert? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Mai 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch schon mal erfolgreich TheKraken im V7 installiert? Wenn ja, wie?



Möglicherweise hilft dir das weiter The Kraken & Linux v7 client? - bit-tech.net Forums


----------



## PAUI (11. Mai 2013)

den kraken im V7 er zu installieren ist kein Problem, würde da aber den neuesten empfehlen. hab ich selber unter debian gemacht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Mai 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> den kraken im V7 er zu installieren ist kein Problem, würde da aber den neuesten empfehlen. hab ich selber unter debian gemacht.


Naja, so einfach ging es im Ubuntu 12.04 LTS dann auch wieder nicht, da der A5/A4/A3-Core nicht zu finden ist und man es mit einem bestimmten Befehl suchen muss: 
"sudo  stat /proc/$(ps -eocomm=,pid= | awk '/^FahCo[^[]/ { print $NF }')/exe | head -1 | cut -f 3 -d \` | sed s=cores.*\$=cores/="
Der hier ausgegebene Pfad, der nur bei laufendem V7 gefunden werden kann, kann bei der Installation dann angegeben werden.


----------



## Abductee (12. Mai 2013)

Falls ihr keine Scheu habt es zurückzuschicken:
HP ML350p Gen8 Intel Xeon E5-2670 Processor Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
(ich würd auch einen nehmen!)


----------



## nfsgame (12. Mai 2013)

Was läuft denn da falsch?


----------



## Abductee (12. Mai 2013)

Der Kit beeinhaltet laut der Artikelnummer von HP die CPU.
Eventuell das sie es falsch ausgezeichnet haben und nur den Kühler meinen.
Der Bestellversuch würd mich aber schon jucken.


----------



## Thosch (12. Mai 2013)

Na denn ...  ... mehr als ne Absage oder die CPU kann ja nich kommen ...


----------



## mattinator (12. Mai 2013)

Sicher nur der VRM-Modul und Kühlkörper + ggf. zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter. Den Versuch kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Loetkolben666 (12. Mai 2013)

Ab wie viel teraflop hat man eigentlich einen Server?


----------



## PAUI (13. Mai 2013)

Also bei mir liegen die Cores unter "/var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64"


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. Mai 2013)

Der Versuch mit dem Xeon wäre mir zu stressig:


> Detaillierte Verkäuferinformationen
> Geschäftsname: WORKWEB SRL
> Geschäftsart: Limited - Gmbh - SRL
> Handelsregisternummer: PE144967
> ...


Hört sich nach Ärger bei der Rückgabe an.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Mai 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> Also bei mir liegen die Cores unter "/var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64"


Bei mir:  "/home/.FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64"
Nur das war ein versteckter Ordner, im nachhinein bin ich drauf gekommen: Mit STRG+H hätte ich es auch gefunden..... Aber warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht.....


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Mai 2013)

Welche Version vom TheKraken verwendet Ihr? Ich verwende die V0.6er. Ich frage deshalb, da es ja bereits die 0.7pre15 gibt.....


----------



## Amigafan (16. Mai 2013)

Bei mir läuft ebenfalls noch Version 0.6 - und ich sehe keinen Grund, umzustellen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft ebenfalls noch Version 0.6 - und ich sehe keinen Grund, umzustellen . . .



Bei mir genau so


----------



## PAUI (17. Mai 2013)

ich nehme 0.7pre15 , obwohl es kaum sinn bei mir macht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Mai 2013)

Ich hab doch jetzt auf meinen Servern überall das Ubuntu 12.04 drauf, aber auf dem 2687W wollte es nicht so laufen. Jetzt hab ich wieder Ubuntu 10.10 drauf.....das lauft auch nicht mehr so.....hab Memtest laufen lassen......Speicherfehler.......na super.....irgendwie haben die von Anfang an etwas gezickt aber jetzt muss ich sie aussortieren bzw. durchtesten......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich hab doch jetzt auf meinen Servern überall das Ubuntu 12.04 drauf, aber auf dem 2687W wollte es nicht so laufen.


Komisch, bei mir läuft es problemlos.


----------



## PAUI (19. Mai 2013)

wenn es Speicherfehler gibt, definitiv nicht. 
hatte ich auch schon gehabt, nur bei mir wurden die fehler, auf die Platte ins Dateisystem geschrieben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Mai 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir läuft es problemlos.


Bei mir ja eigentlich auch, wären da nicht diese Speicherfehler....auf den anderen Servern läuft es problemlos....


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Mai 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bei mir ja eigentlich auch, wären da nicht diese Speicherfehler....auf den anderen Servern läuft es problemlos....


So, Speicherfehler sind wie weggeblasen nach neuer Anordnung der RAM-Riegel.....war bestimmt bloß ein "Wackler" oder so....
Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Ubuntu 10.10 zum Falten besser läuft auf meinem 2687W und das hab ich jetzt auch wieder drauf.

*Nachtrag:*
So, 2687W ist jetzt wieder von selber ausgegangen. Die Fehlersuche scheint noch nicht beendet zu sein. Werde mal WIN7 drauf tun.....
Ich werde mal das Netzteil tauschen.....hoffentlich hat das Mainboard keinen Defekt.....


----------



## Amigafan (23. Mai 2013)

*@picar81_4711*

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es sich nur um Kleinigkeiten handelt, die diese Probleme verursachen und die ohne großen finanziellen Aufwand beseitigt werden künnen . . .


----------



## Thosch (23. Mai 2013)

So fing das Anfang vorigen Jahres bei mir auch an ... ganz am Ende, nach dem Tausch des MoBos liefs wieder. Die Fehlersuche gestaltet sich schwierig wenn man keine "Austausch-Test-Teile" hat.


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Mai 2013)

Na super: Beim Ausbau des Netzteiles habe ich den Fehler entdeckt: Das EPS-Adapterkabel ist durchgeschmort.  Mein Netzteil hatte nämlich nur einen EPS-Stecker, der 2. wurde über den 6 Pin von der Grafikkarte buchstäblich befeuert.....hoffentlich nahm das Mainboard keinen Schaden.
Das erste Netzteil hätte zwei EPS-Stecker gehabt, funktionierte aber nicht. Das zweite, also das aktuelle, lief einwandfrei bis jetzt......jetzt hab ich mir wieder eins mit 2 x EPS bestellt....mal schauen.....


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2013)

Ich drück dir die Daumen 

Hab mir beim Netzteilkauf mit zwei EPS-Steckern auch schwer getan, aber mein Corsair HX 750 läuft immer noch problemlos.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen
> 
> .. aber mein Corsair HX 750 läuft immer noch problemlos.



Ebenso wie meine beiden


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Mai 2013)

Da mein letztes Corsair 850W mit 2xEPS nicht funktioniert hat, hab ich mir jetzt mal ein OCZ-ZX850W-UN bestellt. Die Meinungen über OCZ-Netzteile gehen auseinander.....aber ich habe schon eines am laufen und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2013)

.. OCZ - vor allem die High-End-Teile - haben mich auch noch nie enttäuscht


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Mai 2013)

So, der 2687W läuft wieder!   Die angefangene P8103er schaffe ich leider nicht mehr in der Deadline(ca. 4h zu spät), wäre ja auch ein Kunststück gewesen......aber er läuft und ich bin . 
Die WU wird aber trotzdem gefaltet denn es werden keine WUs gelöscht nur weil es keine Bonuspunkte gibt....
Bin sehr begeistert vom OCZ-Netzteil, die Molex-Stecker sowie die vom Mainboard waren sehr gut zu verbinden, ist nicht immer so. 
Es macht beim Einschalten ein angenehmes Klick, als ob einer einen Schalter umgelegt hätte und der Server rennt...und: Er braucht 20W weniger Strom! Von Bronze auf Gold ist doch ein Unterschied......

*Nachtrag:* Bitte den Stromverbrauch ändern von 460W auf 440W, vielen Dank:  
picar81_4711 Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2687W @ 3,1 GHz (16/32) ------/--.---/304.000(P8101,R2,C10,G50) 440W Ubuntu 10.10


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *Nachtrag:* Bitte den Stromverbrauch ändern von 460W auf 440W, vielen Dank:
> picar81_4711 Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2687W @ 3,1 GHz (16/32) ------/--.---/304.000(P8101,R2,C10,G50) 440W Ubuntu 10.10



Ääärrlääädigt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2013)

Das diese Adapterkabel zu warm werden hatte ich ja auch feststellen müssen  > ich habe das Gefühl das liegt in erster Linie daran dass diese Stecker, im Speziellen die EPS-Adapter, in der Regel keine Goldkontakte haben.


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2013)

Ich hab bei meinem 2x das Kabel hier verbaut und bisher funktioniert es problemlos.
http://www.amazon.de/BitFenix-Verl%C3%A4ngerungskabel-8-Polig-EPS12V-schwarz/dp/B004J3P8SS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369474404&sr=8-1&keywords=eps+kabel


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinem 2x das Kabel hier verbaut und bisher funktioniert es problemlos.
> BitFenix Verlängerungskabel , 45 cm schwarz/schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Das ist ja nur ein Verlängerungskabel. Aber ein Adapterkabel macht aus 6pin > 8pin. Da müssen 2pins auf zwei aufgeteilt werden und das mit einem sehr dünnen Kabel. Und der 2687W frist viel Strom über dieses Kabel.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2013)

@Abductee: Du darfst aber nicht vergessen das Picar's E5-Server etwa 70W mehr als deiner verbraucht, sprich jedes Kabel ist mit ~35W mehr belastet und das kann genau den Ausschlag geben.


Edit:
Auweija!!! 

So ein Adapterkabel hatte ich am Anfang auch drin und es wurde auch ganz schön warm obwohl mein Server 70W weniger verbraucht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Mai 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Abductee: Du darfst aber nicht vergessen das Picar's E5-Server etwa 70W mehr als deiner verbraucht, sprich jedes Kabel ist mit ~35W mehr belastet und das kann genau den Ausschlag geben.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


So schnell kanns gehen und hätte sich nicht das Netzteil abgeschaltet, wäre evtl. das Mainboard und ähnliches auch kaputt gegangen oder so entstehen auch die berühmten Zimmerbrände...


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2013)

So eine Optik hatte ich auch mal mit einem Molex->EPS-Kabel ... Mal sehen ob ich noch irgendwo ein Bild davon habe. SOllte ich damals aber auch in der Ruka gepostet haben...


----------



## mattinator (25. Mai 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Und der 2687W frist viel Strom über dieses Kabel.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Das sieht ja wirklich böse aus.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Mai 2013)

Das sieht mir danach aus, dass eine "unsaubere" Quetschverbindung zwischen Kabel und Stecker der Auslöser ist . . .


----------



## Abductee (26. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub ich hab auch ein 24h-Opfer zu beklagen.
Ich kann seit ca. einem Monat sporadisch keine WU`s mehr hochladen.
Nach einem Rechnerneustart gehts wieder.
Alle paar Tage macht er mir auch ein Fenster auf und will das WLAN-Passwort neu eingegeben haben.
Bei der heutigen PW-Eingabe nimmt er mir das PW gar nicht mehr. Rechner neu gestartet, alles gut.
Da wird wohl die WLAN-Karte den Geist aufgeben?


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> .................
> Da wird wohl die WLAN-Karte den Geist aufgeben?


Ja, würde ich jetzt auch als erstes mal tauschen....nach den Symptomen nach kanns ja am Betriebsystem fast nicht liegen.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Mai 2013)

Router mal stromlos gemacht?


----------



## Amigafan (26. Mai 2013)

Bessere WU-Verteilung?

Ich beobachte schon seit unserer Team-Falt-Aktion eine Veränderung in der Zuweisung von Big-WU´s:
Während ich bei der Aktion ausschließlich nicht-8101er WU´s bekam, erhalte ich z. Zt auch max. eine 8101, grundsätzlich gefolgt von einer oder mehreren anderen WU´s (8102 - 8105). 

Ist das nur bei mir der Fall oder können andere Big-WU-Falter meine Beobachtung "stützen"?


----------



## Abductee (26. Mai 2013)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Router mal stromlos gemacht?


 
Der Windowsrechner der parallel dazu faltet hat die Probleme nicht.
Zwei verschiedene Mint-Varianten und Xubuntu zeigen das gleiche Phänomen.
Ich werd mal die WLAN-Karte tauschen, das geht eh fix.

@Amiga
Ich bekomme alles kunterbunt durchgemischt, kann da kein Muster erkennen.
8101, 3 und 4, eine 2 und 5 hab ich noch nie bekommen.


----------



## Abductee (26. Mai 2013)

Ich hab den WLAN-Adapter thermisch etwas aufgewertet, bin mal gespannt obs was hilft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2013)

@Amigafan: Kann bezüglich der BigWU-Verteilung keine Auffälligkeiten feststellen, alles schön durchmischt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab den WLAN-Adapter thermisch etwas aufgewertet, bin mal gespannt obs was hilft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schaut aus wie ein Spoiler.....


----------



## Amigafan (27. Mai 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Amigafan: Kann bezüglich der BigWU-Verteilung keine Auffälligkeiten feststellen, alles schön durchmischt.




Genau das meine ich: früher gab es teilweise wochenlang nur eine einzige WU - die 8101.
Mittlerweile wird sehr gut durchgemischt - von 8101 bis 8105


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Mai 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> .......................
> 
> Ist das nur bei mir der Fall oder können andere Big-WU-Falter meine Beobachtung "stützen"?


Ja, kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich bekomme gut durchgemischt die WUs von 8101-8105.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich bekomme gut durchgemischt die WUs von 8101-8105.



Ich ebenfalls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Mai 2013)

Mir hat es heute Morgen 5:30Uhr eine P8104 bei 41% zerschoßen.
Ich wollte gerade auf den Weg zur Arbeit als kurz das Licht flakerte und das hatte gereicht um die WU zu killen.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mir hat es heute Morgen 5:30 Uhr eine P8104 bei 41% zerschoßen.
> Ich wollte gerade auf den Weg zur Arbeit als kurz das Licht flackerte und das hatte gereicht um die WU zu killen.



Ja, sowas kann passieren 
Sind aber auch oberheikel - die Teile


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht weiß einer einen Kommentar dazu......http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-problem-mit-asus-z9pe-d8-ws.html#post5320591


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mir hat es heute Morgen 5:30Uhr eine P8104 bei 41% zerschoßen.
> Ich wollte gerade auf den Weg zur Arbeit als kurz das Licht flakerte und das hatte gereicht um die WU zu killen.



Nun können wir uns (einmal mehr) die Hand reichen
Letzte Nacht (02:30) wegen exorbitanten Regenfällen kurzer Stromausfall - hat eine 8104 (auf dem Opteron) gehimmelt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2013)

@Bumblebee: Mein Beileid 

@picar81_4711: Werden die RAMs im Bios sauber erkannt?


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Juni 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht (02:30) wegen exorbitanten Regenfällen kurzer Stromausfall ...


Bei dir ist aber extrem oft Stromausfall.

In den letzten Jahren kann ich mich sowohl in Wiesbaden, als auch in Leipzig nicht an sowas erinnern,
außer einen, den ich letzten Sonnabend selbst mit meinem Bohrhammer verursacht habe.

Natürlich kurz bevor 2 WU beendet waren ... gesendet werden konnten die dann erst, als der Bonus weg war


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Bei dir ist aber extrem oft Stromausfall.



1) Na ja - geht so - es bleibt zu bedenken, dass "hier bei mir" die Berner Alpen sind - also per se etwas "rauere Bedingungen"
2) Der Unterschied diesmal - es war ein *regionaler* Ausfall; einfach Strom weg - es sind auch keine Sicherungen rausgeflogen


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juni 2013)

*@Bumblebee und A.Meier-PS3
*
Ihr habt beide mein Mitgefühl.

Nichts ist ärgerlicher, als Geld und "Herzblut" zu investieren und dann . . .  

Glücklicherweise bleibt mein 3930K "schön stabil" - auch wenn mal das Licht flackert.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 2) Der Unterschied diesmal - es war ein *regionaler* Ausfall; einfach Strom weg - es sind auch keine Sicherungen rausgeflogen


 
Ohja, das kenne ich im Moment... Wir durften die letzten Tage nur abgekochtes Wasser trinken, weil eine Kläranlage unter Wasser stand... Ist immer noch nen Abenteuer wenn man nach Salzgitter/Braunschweig/Peine rein will - man muss erstmal ne Straße finden, die nicht gesperrt ist wegen Wasser oder Folgeschäden ... Strom und Internet ist zwischendurch immer mal wieder weg .


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Juni 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Mein Beileid
> 
> @picar81_4711: Werden die RAMs im Bios sauber erkannt?


Ja, die Rams werden immer erkannt. Wäre es bei mir auch *nur* ein Stromausfall.....
Jetzt hab ich mal das Bios geupdatet, mal schauen was passiert. Ich meine fast, dass jetzt laut Bios andere Spannungen im Vcore anliegen.....etwas höhere......
...aber was definitiv sich geändert hat sind die PPD, nämlich um ca. 10K PPD mehr. Das würde schon *für* eine Unterversorgung der Spannung des Vcores vor dem Biosupdate sprechen....


----------



## PAUI (2. Juni 2013)

kann aber auch an der WU liegen.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2013)

Ich hab gerade vorhin bei meinem Asus KGPE-D16 ein Bios-Update durchgeführt.
Mit der Version 3103 wurde die Temperaturauswertung geändert. (3201 ist das Aktuellste)
Bei der CPU-Temp zeigt er jetzt keine °C mehr an, sondern nur noch so was wie einen Sensorwert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ab 0 wird gedrosselt und ab -30 erfolgt die Notabschaltung.

Vermutlich haben sie gemerkt das die Temperatursensoren vom Opteron so bescheuert sind das eine °C-Anzeige gar nichts bringt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (5. Juni 2013)

Und sonst was weltbewegendes Neues in dem BIOS ??


----------



## Abductee (5. Juni 2013)

Sonst ist mir nichts aufgefallen.

Ich hab vom 3002 auf 3201 upgedatet.
Da hat sich laut Changelog geändert:
1) Update BMC System Event Log Sensor Name for CPU Tctl Margin. 
2) Max bootable device change from 12 devices to 32 devices.
3) For customer using RAID card, Max Virtual Bootable Devices/HDD support up to 31 devices.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Juni 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Sonst ist mir nichts aufgefallen.
> 
> Ich hab vom 3002 auf 3201 upgedatet.
> Da hat sich laut Changelog geändert:
> ...


Mein 2687W hab ich jetzt auch mit dem aktuellen Bios am laufen, bis jetzt ohne Fehler.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mein 2687W hab ich jetzt auch mit dem aktuellen Bios am laufen, bis jetzt ohne Fehler.....


Welches ist die aktuelle Version?


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Juni 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Welches ist die aktuelle Version?


Die 3506er. 
Hab leider immer noch Probleme....hab jetzt mal die VSA-Spannung um 0,1V angehoben, da die immer nur so um die 0,87V anzeigte. Bereich liegt bei 0,8V-1,5V. Mit 1,0V läuft er momentan wieder....


----------



## Thosch (10. Juni 2013)

Soooo, ich bin dann mal wech vom Faltfenster ... nun schon zum 2. Mal hat sich (vermtl.) das KGPE verabschiedet. Hab wie jeden Tag nachsehen wollen was ob das Sch...-Teil es noch macht und gesehen das die Watt-Anzeige recht tief war. Also Neustart versucht, negativ. Hab mich ins BIOS begeben und mittlerweilen denke ich das da auch nur noch 1 CPU aufgeführt war. Denn bei nem nächsten Versuch ins BIOS zu kommen sah ich das nur die Lüfter von CPU 2 liefen. Und seit dem hat kein Start mehr funktioniert, auch nix mit ins BIOS.
... langsam spüre ich selbst die geplante Obsoleszenz ... nich mal bei ASUS bekommt man was anständiges ... wenn ich das noch auf Garantie geregelt bekomme dann nehme ich es weiter ansonsten schaue ich mich bei Supermicro um ...


... Geplante Obsoleszenz | MURKS? NEIN DANKE!


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. Juni 2013)

Gehört zwar nicht hierher- außerdem halte ich nicht viel von diesen Verschwörungstheorien- aber wenn es Obsoleszenz wäre, müsste ja die Garantie definitiv vorbei sein.

Trotzdem extrem ärgerlich.
Hoffentlich bekommst du das schnell und kostengünstig geregelt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Juni 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Soooo, ich bin dann mal wech vom Faltfenster ... nun schon zum 2. Mal hat sich (vermtl.) das KGPE verabschiedet. Hab wie jeden Tag nachsehen wollen was ob das Sch............
> 
> 
> ... Geplante Obsoleszenz | MURKS? NEIN DANKE!


Sowas ist sehr ärgerlich, ich kann dich verstehen. Mein 2687w macht immer noch Mücken. Irgendetwas stimmt da noch nicht/nicht mehr. Ich probiere es noch mit der Spannung zu kompensieren aber sonst werde ich das Board auch einschicken, da es von Anfang an etwas gefuchst hat. Wenn das nicht auf Garantie geht, dann wird der 2687w länger nicht laufen.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Soooo, ich bin dann mal wech vom Faltfenster ... nun schon zum 2. Mal hat sich (vermtl.) das KGPE verabschiedet.



Das ist natürlich maximal sch...ade
Trau mich fast nicht anzumerken, dass mein KGPE seit Tag 1 problemlos läuft

Bin wohl doch der dümmste Bauer mit den grössten Kartoffeln


----------



## Amigafan (10. Juni 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht hierher- außerdem halte ich  nicht viel von diesen Verschwörungstheorien- aber wenn es Obsoleszenz  wäre, müsste ja die Garantie definitiv vorbei sein.
> . . .




OT an:

Es wäre schön, wenn es nur eine "Verschwörungstheorie" wäre - es ist bewiesene Tatsache.
Der  Beginn dieser "geplanten Obsoleszenz" liegt bereits mehr als 100 Jahre  zurück und war nachweislich eine Übereinkunft der damahligen  Glühbirnenhersteller, diese mit einer Lebensdauer von nur 1000 Stunden  "auszustatten" - und diese Übereinkunft gilt bis heute (normale  Glühlampen) . . . 

OT aus




Bumblebee schrieb:


> . . .
> Bin wohl doch der dümmste Bauer mit den grössten Kartoffeln



Kein "Eigenlob", bitte  

Außerdem:
Man bekommt "Titel" verliehen und reißt sich diese nicht aus purem Egoismus "unter den Nagel"   - vieleicht bist Du ja hier nicht der Einzige, der diesen Titel für sich in Anspruch nehmen möchte . . .


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2013)

Jaja, davon kann ich gerade nen Liedchen singen... Mein RME Fireface 800 (>1300€-Audiointerface) hat heute den Dienst quitiert - kurz nach Garantieende. Sämtliche Elkos in der Ausgangssektion hochgegangen. Kurze Analyse: Da wurden die billigsten Dinger verbaut, die die Temperaturen im Gerät nicht aushalten (CPU des Interface in direkter Nähe)...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juni 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht hierher- außerdem halte ich nicht viel von diesen Verschwörungstheorien- aber wenn es Obsoleszenz wäre, müsste ja die Garantie definitiv vorbei sein.


Die "geplanten Obsoleszenz" gibt es definitiv. 
Schau dich nur mal um wie viele Geräte kurz nach der Ablauf der Garantie den Geist aufgeben.

Ich find leider den Link nicht mehr, aber der krasseste Fall den ich kenne hat sich bei einer deutschen Behörde abgespielt:
Die besagte Behörde hat sich 200 Samsung LCD-Monitore gekauft und 3 Monate nach Ablauf der Garantie liefen 150 Stück nicht mehr!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2013)

Ist es möglich das Standfort wieder mal Serverprobleme hat oder sind ihnnen die BigWUs ausgegangen?

Mein Server kriegt keine Verbindung bzw. keine WU und selbst ein Neustart des Servers brachte keine Beßerung.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Juni 2013)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

 
Wenn es Probleme gab, waren diese gegen 08:45 Uhr behoben - zu dem Zeitpunkt hat mein 3930K eine 8104 hoch - und gegen 09:10 Uhr eine 8105 runtergeladen.


----------



## Thosch (11. Juni 2013)

Soooo ... RMA angeschoben ... nehme erst mal den Tausch/Rep., bei einer Zeitwertgutschrift gäbe es nur noch 219,xx €.

Btw. ... MoBos von Supermicro "schaffen" 1600MHz RAMtakt ...    ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2013)

@Amigafan: Problem ist jetzt nur das ich momentan nicht weiß ob mein Server am falten oder sich am langweilen ist, da ich als es heute Morgen merkte auch schon auf den Weg zur Arbeit mußte.


----------



## PAUI (11. Juni 2013)

erstens mal, ist Asus kein Purer Serverhardware Hersteller, was aber zum Beispiel Supermicro ist.
Außerdem sind die Mobos von denen auch Billiger, wenn man vom Leistungsumfang mit Ausgeht.

z.b. das hier würde doch auch reichen Supermicro H8DGU-F, AMD SR5670 (dual Sockel-G34, quad PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: das mit den 1600MHz stimmt aber auch nicht ganz, siehe hier http://www.supermicro.com/aplus/memory/aplus_memory_support.cfm?pname=H8DGU%28-F%29 es kommt auf die Bestückung drauf an


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juni 2013)

Asus ist nicht der heilige Gral... Schon gar nicht bei Serverhardware - da ists sogar "nur billig" .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2013)

Leider hat sich der Server bis jetzt noch keine neue WU geholt. Gemäss Log faltet er schon seit 16h nicht mehr. 

In der Log steht folgendes:


Spoiler



[15:24:11] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:24:11] Passkey found
[15:24:11] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[15:24:11] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:24:11] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[15:24:12] Posted data.
[15:24:12] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:24:12] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:24:12] - Attempt #24 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


 
Was genau ist das Problem?


----------



## Amigafan (11. Juni 2013)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Versuche mal, die im Spoiler vorhandene Web-Adresse: http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/ bzw http://assign.stanford.edu:80/ per Browser zu öffnen - Du solltest eine leere Seite mit einem *OK* oben links erhalten.

Wenn dem so ist, hast Du grundsätzlich eine Verbindung mit dem Server.
Dann würde ich zum Neustart des Clienten (V6.34 nehme ich an) raten, aber vorher aus dem folding-Ordner die Dateien: *MyFolding.html*, *queue.dat* und *unitinfo.txt* löschen.
Es handelt sich um einen bekannten Fehler des Clienten, der sporadisch auftritt - die genaue Ursache dafür ist unbekannt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2013)

@Amigafan: Er faltet wieder, hat sich ne P8101 geholt. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Juni 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Amigafan: Er faltet wieder, hat sich ne P8101 geholt. Danke für die Hilfe.



Bitte, gern geschehen 

Für irgend etwas muß es ja gut sein, dass ich mittlerweile Tausende von Seiten des Folding Forums in Englisch "durchgekaut" habe . . .


----------



## Amigafan (15. Juni 2013)

Hab gestern fast 30K PPD bei einer 8105 "verloren"

Kaum  war ich gestern früh aus dem Haus, hat mein 3930K "die Arbeit  eingestellt" und 8 Stunden lang "die Arbeit verweigert", bis ich  zurückkam und dies bemerkte. 

Hoffentlich beginnt er nicht auch für höheren Lohn zu streiken . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2013)

.. und ich eine komplette 8104 - der SR2-Server stand im Login ...


----------



## PAUI (15. Juni 2013)

Also bei mir foldet er auch ohne login, sobald er hochgefahren ist, ist er Faltbereit. muss nur per FAHControl den Slot starten.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Juni 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. und ich eine komplette 8104 - der SR2-Server stand im Login ...



Noch schlimmer . . .  - mein Mitgefühl hast Du.

Damit sowas bei mir nicht passiert, habe ich in Linux die automatische Anmeldung gewählt.
Sollte also mal der Strom ausfallen, startet mein 3930K sofort wieder, wenn Strom vorhanden wird (Bios-Einstellung: Verhalten nach "Power-failure") und der Client setzt einfach seine "Arbeit" fort.
Dieselbe Einstellung nutze ich auch für meine "nur-CPU-Falter" - egal ob unter WinXP oder Linux . . .

Das hilft dann auch, wenn der Rechner "mal abschmiert" - nach dem automatischen Neustart geht´s weiter


----------



## Thosch (16. Juni 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> Also bei mir foldet er auch ohne login, sobald er  hochgefahren ist, ist er Faltbereit. muss nur per FAHControl den Slot  starten.




Ist er nun bei dir ohne Login am Falten oder musst du den Slot im Client erst starten ... "sind 2 Paar Schuhe" ... und nur ersteres faltet schon ...
Ich habs bei meinem 24h-Falter ebenso eingestellt das nach Neustart weiter faltet. Bei meinen "Ab-und-an-Faltern" stehts auf "*pause-on-start
-true*" ...  ...

Bei mir ists ne 8105er die wohl den Bach runter gehen wird weil das MoBo eben mal wech ist ...


----------



## Amigafan (16. Juni 2013)

Ohne Login ist kein Falten möglich - das geschieht automatisch (weil von mir so bei der Installation eingerichtet).

Ich nutze entweder (für CPU-only) den Client V6.3.4 (autostartend per Script) oder ich lasse auch den Clienten autostarten (v7.3.6 Installationsauswahl).

Und wenn ich verhindern will, dass z. B.  ein (eingerichteter) GPU-Slot mitstartet, erreiche ich dies mit dem Flag: pause-on-start=true.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juni 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ohne Login ist kein Falten möglich


Bist du dir da sicher?

Wenn dem so ist möchte ich wissen was mein Server dann treibt dass der WaKü-Schlauch mit der Abwärme etwa gleich warm wird wie wenn er am falten ist.

Am Morgen mach ich mir nicht die Mühe und schalt irgend ein Gerät ein um zu überprüfen ob mein Server faltet > ich berühre kurz beide Schläuche der Wakü, den der Temperaturunterschied ist beim falten sehr gut zu erfühlen.


----------



## PAUI (16. Juni 2013)

Falten ist ohne Login möglich. bei mir faltet er ohne jeglichen Login. Server bootet hoch und los geht´s
das Folding startet sich durch die Inet.d, ist also wie Autostart. ich habe aber auch Pause-on-start = true drinne. deswegen muss ich den cpu slot noch manuell starten per fahcontrol.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Juni 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> Falten ist ohne Login möglich. bei mir faltet er ohne jeglichen Login. Server bootet hoch und los geht´s
> das Folding startet sich durch die Inet.d, ist also wie Autostart. ich habe aber auch Pause-on-start = true drinne. deswegen muss ich den cpu slot noch manuell starten per fahcontrol.


 
Du arbeitest also mit einem BS, welches keinen Desktop, sondern nur eine Shell öffnet und ein Skript startet, welches wiederum den Clienten startet?


----------



## PAUI (16. Juni 2013)

korrekt, ich arbeite mit debian 7.0. sobald er hochgefahren ist steht nur die login shell da und der Folding@home client startet sich von alleine. kann man ja bei der Installation auswählen. ich brauche keinen Desktop, mache alles per Terminal.

ist extrem Ressourcenschonend, so braucht debian nur 300mb ram


----------



## Amigafan (16. Juni 2013)

Wenn Du wenig Arbeitsspeicher hast mit Sicherheit eine gute Lösung - da bei mir ausreichend vorhanden, ziehe ich eine grafische Oberfläche vor - und da muß ein Login (wenn auch automatisch) stattfinden . . .

Ich könnte zwar den Clienten auch per telnet steuern, bin aber zu faul, mit der Shell zu arbeiten


----------



## Abductee (16. Juni 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich könnte zwar den Clienten auch per telnet steuern, bin aber zu faul, mit der Shell zu arbeiten



Das funktioniert auch über einen Starter auf dem Desktop.
Du kannst dort deinen Befehl in die Zeile reinschreiben und dann über eine Konsole ausführen lassen.
Das funktioniert bei mir wunderbar um den Client zu starten und zu beenden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Juni 2013)

Melde mich nach erfolgreicher standesamtlicher Heirat zurück.....
So, meine 2687W haben jetzt ein neues Mainboard(war schon kurz davor, alles zu verkaufen), einen Speicherriegel habe ich ausgemustert wegen Speicherfehler(nach langem Testen endlich entdeckt) und momentan läuft der Server mit Triplechannel und einem BLC von 104MHZ. Macht dabei genauso viele PPD wie mit Quadchannel(425K PPD mit P8103). Ersatzspeicher ist unterwegs....bin schon gespannt, wieviele PPD dann rauskommen...
Was so ein Kurzschluss eines Kabel alles kaputt machen kann, obwohl sich das Netzteil gleich abgeschaltet hat.....


----------



## mattinator (16. Juni 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Melde mich nach erfolgreicher standesamtlicher Heirat zurück.....


Viel Glück. Hoffentlich reicht dann das Geld noch für Deine teure Hardware.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Melde mich nach erfolgreicher standesamtlicher Heirat zurück.....



Na das ist ja mal was...

Grats und viel Glück


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juni 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Melde mich nach erfolgreicher standesamtlicher Heirat zurück.....


Willkommen im Club


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir vielleicht jmd helfen?

Facts:

2 x Opteron 6272 als Workstation für Videoedit, Grafik & Co.
Hatte vorher 2 x 6128. Nach dem Biosupdate gingen dann die beiden 6272er, dass System startete..

Leider ging der Rechner dann nach 1 oder 2 Stunden aus. War einfach nebenbei an - und irgendwann halt nicht mehr ..

Nun habe ich das beobachtet. Temperatur erst so zw. 43 und 47°C und dann steigt das ziemlich schnell an. Bei 60°C im Leerlauf! Schalte ich dann lieber ab.

System:

2 x 6272 - Kühler Dynatron A6 - Mainboard Tyan S8230 - 

Ist das Board unpassend?
Kühlerpaste habe ich jetzt schon 2mal erneuert und extrem dünn und sauber gearbeitet (ca. 1000 Anleitungen online gelesen..)
Lüfter am Gehäuse und Kühler gereinigt usw..

gibt es da vielleicht eine BIOS-Einstellung?
CPU laufen mit ca. 1,1 Volt im Leerlauf.
Ist es ein unpassendes Mainboard?
TYAN
Unter dem Link ist der 6272 bei dem S8230 auch nicht explizit aufgeführt?!

Hier ist der Link zur verwendetet BIOS-Version:
TYAN - Download BIOS: TYAN (S8230)
Habe die zweite von eben genommen: V2.04
Mit der aktuellsten ging gar nichts.

Da ich in ein paar Tagen was schneiden muss und der Rechner da perfekt laufen müsste, 
bin ich über Hilfe seeehr! dankbar.
In anderen Foren gab es bisher keine Antwort.

Danke, gute Nacht (weiterhin) und Gruß,
Hauke


----------



## Abductee (17. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub nicht das die extrem hohe CPU-Temperatur die Schuld vom Mainboard ist.
Als Vergleich zu deinen Temperaturen, meine 6272`er haben zusammen mit dem großen Noctua im Leerlauf bei 18-20° Raumtemperatur 16-18°C Kerntemperatur.
Unter Volllast hab ich dann 35-38°C.

Nach dem Bios-Update hast du auch einen Bios-Reset durchgeführt?
Lauft der Kühler auf 100%? Lüftersteuerung im Bios?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2013)

Nun, deine Dynatron A6 sind mit den CPU's am Anschlag; sollten es aber gerade noch packen
Adductee denkt in die gleiche Richtung wie ich - also:

Drehen die beiden Lüfter voll an den Anschlag??
Lass auf alle Fälle mal das Gehäuse offen beim booten/kontrollieren

Die WLP hast du ja gewechselt und "ordentlich" aufgetragen - daran sollte es also nicht liegen
Btw. meine Opterons laufen auch mit Noctua's


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

nein, habe kein BIOS-Rest durchgeführt. Was ist das genau und wie geht sowas? Mein Adminfreund wusste von einem BIOS-Rest nichts.
Er sagte, dass es ja automatisch "resetted" is durch das update.
Habe aber jetzt online schon öfter von einem Reset gelesen..?!
Also wie mache ich das? Kann ich da viel falsch machen? Und was kann denn jetzt dazu führen, dass sie so warm werden, wenn noch kein Reset gemacht wurde?

Also mit den 6128ern kamen die Dynatron A6er gut zurecht. Zumindest dachte ich das bisher immer. Waren im so zwischen 35 und 44°C ?!

Und nein, die werden komischerweise nicht schneller, auch wenn die Temp auf 60°c hochgeht.
Wenn ich den Rechner hochfahre, gehen sie ja für ein paar Sekunden auf Vollgas - dann denkt man da startet ein ferngesteuertes Luftkissnenboot.
Also die können schon mehr, bleiben aber die ganze Zeit gefühlt im Leerlauf - habe das natürlich auch mut Seitendeckel offen beobachtet.

Also 16-18 Grad im Leerlauf sind ja der Hammer.. Naja.

Was würdet ihr mir jetzt empfehlen? Ein Reset? Und wenn ja, wie und was genau?
Und oder gewisse Einstellungen im BIOS?

Danke soweit für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2013)

Also erst mal zum Thema BIOS-Reset

- Geh beim booten ins BIOS-Menue *==> EXIT* wähle *Load Optimal Defaults* und verlasse es danach mit *Save Changes and Exit*



blockpasser schrieb:


> Also mit den 6128ern kamen die Dynatron A6er gut zurecht. Zumindest dachte ich das bisher immer. Waren im so zwischen 35 und 44°C ?!
> Und nein, die werden komischerweise nicht schneller, auch wenn die Temp auf 60°c hochgeht.
> 
> *Wo sind die Lüfter eingesteckt??*
> ...


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Ok, cool! Danke!

Soll ich dieses Reset in JEDEM Fall machen?


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Ok, habe gelesen, dass du schreibst, dass ich es auf jeden Fall machen soll ... dann schau ich mal!

Wo die Lüfter eingesteckt sind?
Ich denke doch da, wo sie eingesteckt sein sollten..

Kann ja auch mal ein paar Fotos machen - wenn das was aussagt!

ich mache jetzt erstmal das RESET::!


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Also, bin jetzt gerade im BIOS und sehe, dass da als "target temp 55°C" steht und irgendwas, dass der lüfter dass auch so zulässt - ist esd as vielleicht? Naja, ich resete jetzt erstmal!


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Also, habe das BIOS wie beschrieben resetted..
Erst war auch alles soweit stabil bei ca. 42-49°C in PC Wizard zeigt er jeden einzelnen kern an.
Systin war da 61°C und cputin ca. 41°C

dann habe ich ein video gerendert, einige youtubevideos gestartet und so weiter.
Alles laufen lassen, nochmal gecheckt und plötzlih war die Temp sogar auf teilweise 68°C (einzelne kerne..)

habe aber nachdem reset auch etwas verstellt. und zwar bei smart fan auf temp fan irgwas..
habe dann auf starttemp 30°c gesetzt und maximal temp auf 55°C
trotzdem ist er wieder so hoch gegangen und die lüfter sind wieder nicht hochgefahren!

irgendwelche ideen?


----------



## PAUI (17. Juni 2013)

du weißt aber was der Noctua für nen rießen Kühler ist? und was der kleine Dynatron nur für einer ist.

zum Vergleich:

Noctua NH-U12DO A3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

die CPU Temp ist schon grenzwertig, laut CPU-world, Maximum operating temperature 55°C - 69°C

einen Bios Reset kriegt man auch hin, wenn man die Batterie aufem Mainboard rausnimmt und ihn dann mal versucht einzuschalten. aber unbedingt Netzstecker ablassen!!!

lass mal Probehalber auf voller Lüfter geschwindigkeit laufen oder aber besseren Kühler kaufen.


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Jetzt lasse ich ihn gerade ohne last laufen - und er geht sogar einen grad runter auf ca. 40 grad.
Bleibt jetzt immerhin schonmal im leerlauf stabil!

Komischerweise zeigt er im Bios 1,2 Volt an - nennt ds aber OK
Und...
Die CPU-Temperatur wird bei beiden im BIOS mit 0°C betitelt - wird also nicht erkannt!

Ja, bin weiterhin offen für Einstellungsvorschläge usw...!

In 2 tagen muss das Ding laufen!


----------



## PAUI (17. Juni 2013)

Also das die Spannung im Leerlauf höher ist, ist normal, weil sie mit Last einbricht auf 1,1 z.b.
Probiere doch jetzt mal das Aktuelle Bios, ein Bios reset muss in jedem fall immer gemacht werden.
weil im alten Bios Einstellungen getätigt wurden, die im neuen Bios nicht übernommen werden können und das steht dann im Konflikt. deswegen startet er dann nicht oder läuft unrund.


----------



## Special_Flo (17. Juni 2013)

> Die CPU-Temperatur wird bei beiden im BIOS mit 0°C betitelt - wird also nicht erkannt!



Da liegt das Problem ! also fix mal die Lüfter auf 100% und teste noch mal.

mfg Flo


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Bei SMART_Fan disabled laufen die Lüfter durchgehend auf 100% - sehr laut aber immerhin sind damit fast alle Kerne bei 29°C - 
das ist Cooling-Rekord!

@Special_Flo:
Da liegt das Problem, sagst du - was heißt es denn genau, dass 0°C im BIOS für die CPUs angegeben werden?!

@PAUI:
Du meinst also, dass das aktuelle BIOS jetzt laufen könnte?

Und.. ich kaufe ja auch geren größere Kühler - nur, will ich vor allem wissen, ob da was nicht stimmt - denn:

Die Chipsatztemperatur ist bei den letzten Versuchen kontinuierlich gestiegen und wurde dann zuletzt im BIOS mit 90°C angegeben..
Ist das normal? Was läuft da falsch?!


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Ach..

und ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 6128 und 6272 so gravierend?
Obwohl beide offiziell den gleichen TDP von 115W haben?
Will ja "nur" verstehen, warum das vorher passte und jetzt nicht mehr..!
Muss vor allem


----------



## Special_Flo (17. Juni 2013)

Jop das Problem liegt darin das die Regelung nicht regeln kann da für das mainboard die cpu immer 0°C hat und darauf wartet das diese wärmer wird. Darum einmal Regelung aus machen und lüfter auf 100 % fixen.



> Prozessorprozeß 45 nm vs. 32nm



da liegt der unterschied.

mfg Flo


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Das heißt, dass die CPUs mit dem Mainboard nicht harmonieren?
Oder kann man das einstellen?!

Bzw. ein BIOS-Update machen?


----------



## Special_Flo (17. Juni 2013)

blockpasser schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass die CPUs mit dem Mainboard nicht harmonieren?
> Oder kann man das einstellen?!



Das mit dem Tempsensor kann man nicht einstellen... entweder das kommt mit nem BIOS update dazu oder "Pech gehabt" und du hast neh boing im Zimmer.

mfg Flo


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Das mit dem Tempsensor kann man nicht einstellen... entweder das kommt mit nem BIOS update dazu oder "Pech gehabt" und du hast neh boing im Zimmer.
> 
> mfg Flo



heißt genau? durch das neue BIOS kann es BOING machen?
Und liegt das an den Prozessoren? Also die 6128er einbauen und es funzt wieder?

Und warum wird der Chipsatz SR5670  so heiß 90 °C??


----------



## PAUI (17. Juni 2013)

das mit boing heißt das es laut wird wegen Lüfter auf 100% (Flugzeug)
ob das mit dem neuen Bios klappt wissen wir nicht. vielleicht gibt es da nen changelog.

zwischen 6272 und 6128 ist nen Architekturwechsel, das heißt das entweder der Temperatursensor nicht ausgelesen werden kann oder der AMD Temp Sensor Bug vorhanden ist.


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> das mit boing heißt das es laut wird wegen Lüfter auf 100% (Flugzeug)
> ob das mit dem neuen Bios klappt wissen wir nicht. vielleicht gibt es da nen changelog.
> 
> zwischen 6272 und 6128 ist nen Architekturwechsel, das heißt das entweder der Temperatursensor nicht ausgelesen werden kann oder der AMD Temp Sensor Bug vorhanden ist.


 
Und warum wird der Chipsatz so warm? Oder ist 90°C normal?
eher nicht, wenn mir der tyansupport empfiehlt, einen lüfter vor den chip zu stellen..

Oder wisst ihr das nicht?


----------



## PAUI (17. Juni 2013)

SR5670Spec




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bei der seite von Tyan stehen übrigens die änderen vom Bios mit da.

EDIT: warum machst du vor den chip da kein Lüfter?


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Mmmmhh, kann ich natürlich machen.
Aber ich habe noch 1 Jahr Pickup-Garantie auf das Gerät.
Ist von einer Firma zusammengebaut worden.
Und lief bisher immer mehr als stabil.

Ich möchte da nicht mehrere evtl. Fehler haben und das künstlich im Rahmen halten.
Das soll alles top und stabil laufen - und ich frag mich gerade, ob es niemanden gibt, 
der da 100% Plan von hat.
Bisher dachte ich immer, es gibt gerade in solchen Bereichen Leute, die einem z.B. sagen können, warum der Chip plötzlich zu heiß ist.
Ist ja Technik - da müsste es ja eig eine Antwort geben, weil es ja auch einen grund gibt.

Könnte demnach auch Noctua-Kühler kaufen und die kühlen dann schon im Idle? so gut, dass der fehlende Sensor nicht weiter stört?


----------



## PAUI (17. Juni 2013)

den Sensorfehler wirst du nicht beheben können weil es Höchstwarscheinlich an den CPU´s liegt weil das Mainbaord von den Interlagos die Temp nicht auslesen kann.
die sind bei Tyan nicht mit aufgeführt, also müssen nicht unbedingt kompatibel sein.
und es können dir auch nur welche helfen, die haargenau das gleiche System wie du haben und das ist selten der Fall, weil hier keiner ein system mit nem Tyan MB hat.
Maximal mit nem Supermicro.

Edit:

außerdem wird deine CPU erst seit v2.04 unterstützt "Update AGESA 1.0.0.0-1 for interlagos processor support." der 6272 ist nen Interlagos.
probiere doch mal das neue Bios aus.

laut Tyan flash manual, muss auch ein Bios reset gemacht werden "

Clear the CMOS.  Reboot system and the flashed version of the BIOS should now be present on your monitor."


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> den Sensorfehler wirst du nicht beheben können weil es Höchstwarscheinlich an den CPU´s liegt weil das Mainbaord von den Interlagos die Temp nicht auslesen kann.
> die sind bei Tyan nicht mit aufgeführt, also müssen nicht unbedingt kompatibel sein.
> und es können dir auch nur welche helfen, die haargenau das gleiche System wie du haben und das ist selten der Fall, weil hier keiner ein system mit nem Tyan MB hat.
> Maximal mit nem Supermicro.
> ...


 
Also den Rechner jetzt so wie er ist hochfahren, ins BIOS und dann diese Sache mich

"*Load Optimal Defaults*"  machen..

Dann aus und das BIOS-Update?
Oder in welcher Rehenfolge genau?!

Danke...


----------



## PAUI (17. Juni 2013)

jop genau richtig, erst mal nen cmos machen (load optimal defaults)
danach neues bios drauf machen.
also genau so vorgehen wie es von tyan verlangt wird.

danach am besten server ausmachen. stromkabel trennen und paar sekunden warten bzw. mehrmals einschalten.
danach Bios Batterie kurz entfernen (in unmittelbarer nähe von den 2 USB anschlüssen)
danach 1xmal kurz einschalten (ohne strom)
batterie wieder einsetzen und stromkabel wieder anschließen
damit sind alle Einstellungen im Bios gelöscht.
diese vorgehensweise wird als cmos clear bezeichnet, bei bestimmten Mainboards gibt es dafür extra Button´s.

EDIT: oder hier in Natura http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/Tyan-S8230.jpg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habt ihr ein Bild vom Mainboard mit markierter Batterie und Clear CMOS Jumper.


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Das ist mal eine schöne Beschreibung!

Und wenn dann nichts läuft, sehe ich derzeit folgende Möglichkeiten:

+ Vorletzte Version (jetzige) wieder rauf und

1. Riesenkühler rauf, die schon im entspannten Modus alles handeln

oder

2. Alte 6128er wieder rauf und die müsste er ja eigentlich erkennen

Oder noch andere Möglichkeiten?

Und warum wird jetzt der Chip einfach immer wärmer? Da eine Idee oder noch besser eine Erklärung?


----------



## PAUI (17. Juni 2013)

ist der Chip vorher nicht auch schon so warm geworden? weil das ist doch die Southbridge oder?


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Und was mache ich mit dem CLEAR Jumper? Den hast du nicht wirklich in dem Ablauf erwähnt - oder kann ich den ignorieren?


----------



## PAUI (17. Juni 2013)

der Clear jumper ist das gleiche wie batterie rausnehmen. einfach die steckbrücke umsetzen auf 1-2 pin und dann mal kurz auf den startknopf drücken (aber ohne stromkabel ganz wichtig)
danach wieder steckbrücke wieder auf 2-3 und stromkabel wieder dran.

wenn du die steckbrücke falsch hast (1-2) und das mainboard mit (strom) startest zerhauts dir den bios chip.


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

1.) Also reicht es, wenn ich die "Batterie-Action mache" und den Jumper so lasse, wie er ist?

2.) Kann sein, dass der Chip vorher auch schon so warm war - habe ich nie drauf geachtet!


----------



## PAUI (17. Juni 2013)

1.) ja geht auch, aber mit dem Jumper ist es komfortabler, weil die batterie meist schwer raus geht.
2.) also alles was warm wird sollte man schon gut kühlen, oder der gehäuse airflow reicht nicht.
bei dem Noctua muss es ja auch nicht der ganz große sein, es reicht auch der 90er CPU-Kühler mit Hersteller: Noctua, Sockel: G34 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschlan http://geizhals.at/p/928055.jpg


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

1.) Also die selbe Aktion und dann statt Batterie raus - Jumper umsetzen, right? Obwohl ich ja froh war, dass mit der Batterie verstanden zu haben. Denn bei falschem Jumpern..
2.) Also großer Lüfter und dann kann ich die beiden 16-Kerner betreiben? Keine Gefahr?!
3.) Habe ein großes Lian-Gehäuse, da passem wohl auch die großen Lüfter - und der 10er merh pro Lüfter ist net entscheidend.
- der größere ist schon besser, oder?


----------



## PAUI (17. Juni 2013)

1.)ja korrekt, aber nachdem du kurz auf den powerknopf gedrückt hast, den jumper wieder zurücksetzen, mach das am besten mit der Batterie.
2-3.) ein größerer kühler ist immer besser, wusste ja nicht was du für nen gehäuse zwecks Platz hast.
viellei kannste den da auf 900rpm laufen lassen, dann hörste den garnicht und kannst rendern.

EDIT: die Southbridgekühlung löst Supermicro z.b. so http://geizhals.at/p/928055.jpg


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Ok, also dann große Raketenkühler...

Da Bild sagt mir jetzt nicht viel.. Meinst du den kleinen Lüfter auf dem Board? Muss dann nur noch rausfinden, wo der Chip sitzt - ist bei dem Board leider fest verlötet...

EDIT: Achso..
Wie stellt man denn die 900 rpm ein? Extra Software oder im BIOS?


----------



## PAUI (17. Juni 2013)

ja ich meinte nur, das der bei Supermicro gekühlt ist und bei dir Passiv ist.
da ham se wieder eingespart.


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Eine Sache fällt mir grad noch ein. "Mein Admin" habe ich gerade gesprochen..
Da fiel mir ein:

Die Grundfrequenz ist ca. 1,4 GHz laut PC Wizard 2012 - und nach dem booten wird teilweise noch 3GHz angezeigt - kann das sein?

Er sagte eben am Telefon, dass 1,4 GHz im Leerlauf etwas hoch ist..

Was meint ihr?


----------



## PAUI (17. Juni 2013)

die 1,4 GHz hauen schon hin. bei meinem FX-8120 sind es 1600MHz im idle glaube, oder 1900
die 3 GHz sind nur wenn unter 8 Kerne voll ausgelastet sind (ist der Turbo Boost), auf allen kernen Vollast hast du 2,4 GHz.


----------



## blockpasser (17. Juni 2013)

Ok! Herzlichen Dank erstmal soweit. Morgen machen wir dann mal das Update und schauen mal, was so geht...
I let you know!
Angenehmen Abend..


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Juni 2013)

blockpasser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir vielleicht jmd helfen?
> 
> ...


 Warum nimmst du so ein System zum Videoedit und Co. ?
Ich würde z.B. einen 6kerner, z.B. einen 3930k verwenden, da hast dann immer noch 12 Threads und deutlich mehr Leistung pro Kern.


----------



## blockpasser (18. Juni 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du so ein System zum Videoedit und Co. ?
> Ich würde z.B. einen 6kerner, z.B. einen 3930k verwenden, da hast dann immer noch 12 Threads und deutlich mehr Leistung pro Kern.


 
hatte damals ein budget was begrenzt war und brauchte innerhalb von ca. 10 tagen einen rechner.
und habe das ganze system mit 2x27" samsung und co zemlich günstig bekommen. fast neu zum preis von zwei 3930k..

und jetzt gab es die 6272er auch sehr günstig - und das soll es bringen..
und bin sehr zufrieden damit - hast du erfahrung mit so einem system?


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Juni 2013)

blockpasser schrieb:


> hatte damals ein budget was begrenzt war und brauchte innerhalb von ca. 10 tagen einen rechner.
> und habe das ganze system mit 2x27" samsung und co zemlich günstig bekommen. fast neu zum preis von zwei 3930k..
> 
> und jetzt gab es die 6272er auch sehr günstig - und das soll es bringen..
> und bin sehr zufrieden damit - hast du erfahrung mit so einem system?


Meine Faltfreunde hier haben schon alle Tips gegeben, die ich dir auch gesagt hätte.
Habe zwar einige Server am laufen(falten 24/7) aber meine Lüfter werden alle NICHT vom Mainboard geregelt, sondern mit einer externen Lüftersteuerung von Corsair. Dann ist es egal, wenn das Mainboard falsche Temps ausliest.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Juni 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Melde mich nach erfolgreicher standesamtlicher Heirat zurück.....


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu. 

Und viel Erfolg bei der Reparatur Deines Servers


----------



## Amigafan (20. Juni 2013)

Auch mein 3930K-Falter hat sich verabschiedet  - was genau der Auslöser ist, muß ich noch feststellen . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Juni 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Auch mein 3930K-Falter hat sich verabschiedet  - was genau der Auslöser ist, muß ich noch feststellen . . .


Auweia, hoffentlich ist es nur eine Kleinigkeit, die nicht viel kostet. Bei meinem Server hatte ich davor auch Angst, denn man hat ja kein Ersatzteillager zu Hause...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Auch mein 3930K-Falter hat sich verabschiedet  - was genau der Auslöser ist, muß ich noch feststellen . . .


Ich dir die Daumen das es nix Schlimmes ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich dir die Daumen das es nix Schlimmes ist.



.. und ich addiere nochmal 2 Daumen dazu


----------



## mattinator (20. Juni 2013)

Wünsche allen von der Defekt-Hexe betroffenen viel Glück. Die Temperaturen sind im Moment aber auch extrem.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wünsche allen von der Defekt-Hexe betroffenen viel Glück. Die Temperaturen sind im Moment aber auch extrem.



Ja, das war ein paar Tage lang pure Härte
Hier in der Schweiz soll es nun etwas abkühlen - und sich dann natürlich gleich mit Gewitter, Sintflut und Hagelschlag ins Gegenteil verkehren


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Juni 2013)

Ja, zuerst wird man fast ertränkt, dann gegrillt und zum Schluss vielleicht noch vom Blitz getroffen.....(denkt sich mein Server.....)

*Update: *Mein 2687W läuft jetzt wieder mit Quadchannel und einem BLC von 104MHZ. Dabei kommen mit einer P8104er stolze 465K PPD raus. So lasse ich ihn mal....sollte er dabei instabil werden, gehe ich auf 103MHZ runter aber normalerweise dürften die 4MHZ noch nichts ausmachen. 
Meinen 2600k hatte ich sogar mal mit 106MHZ stabil falten lassen....(Das Mainboard war zu billig, um mit dem Multi übertakten zu können)


----------



## Amigafan (20. Juni 2013)

Ich konnte den 3930K sogar mit 107,0 MHz BLC-Takt stabil betreiben - bei 107,1 MHz war es dann aber mit der Stabilität vorbei 

Aber im Augenblick . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Juni 2013)

Was vermutest Du, was deinem Patienten fehlt?


----------



## Amigafan (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte zuerst das NT in Verdacht, denn das Mobo zeigte bei der 5V-Spannung 5,56V an - also mehr als 10% über dem "Soll".
Das Nachmessen mit meinem MM ergab aber lediglich 5,09V - also Falsch-"Interpretation" des Mobos.

Das  war aber der letzte Zeitpunkt, bei dem ich noch ins Bios kam -  anschließende Bootversuche stürzten "reproduzierbar" bei immer gleicher  Bios-Fehlercode-Anzeige ab.
Leider komme ich nicht dazu, die genaue  Ursache festzustellen - ausgerechnet dieses WE muß ich noch nach Holland  fahren (einfache Strecke: 750km) und liefern . . .   

Bearbeiteter Naturstein für´n "Paddelboot"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juni 2013)

Mir hat es gestern wieder mal ne WU P8101 bei ~50% wegen einer Stromschwankungsgeschichte verblasen:
Als am Mittwoch nach Hause kam hab ich gesehen das meine Stereoanlage blinkte > immer wenn sie Blinkt (Uhrzeit blinkt) weiß ich wir hatten wieder mal Stromschwanken/-ausfall.
Ich hatte da nur via HFM auf den Server zugegriffen und er faltet ganz normal.
Gestern Abend wollten wir ein Film per DLNA schauen aber es ging nicht > Server hatte sich wohl am Mittwoch selber neugestartet und faltete brav weiter aber das DLNA nicht.
Als ich das beheben wollte bekamm ich kein Bild, was will man da schon machen als den Reset zu drücken. Gesagt getan aber leider hat es mir die WU gekillt > nächstes mal warten bis er die WU zurükgeschickt hat.

Ps.: Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal, wenn ich etwas flüßiger bin mir Gedanken über ne USV machen.


----------



## Abductee (22. Juni 2013)

@Meier  
Eine kleine USV würde bei dir schon ausreichen, das kostet kein Vermögen und die haben auch alle einen sehr guten Blitz/Überspannungsschutz integriert.
APC Back-UPS Pro 900VA Schuko, USB (BR900G-GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~240 Fränkli
APC Back-UPS Pro 1200VA Schuko, USB (BR1200G-GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~330 Fränkli


Ich hab mir bei meinem KGPE-D16 mal Gedanken um die Chipsetkühlung gemacht.
Da ich die Chipsettemperatur leider im Betriebssystem nicht auslesen kann hab ich neu gestartet und im Bios nachgesehen: ~75°C
Ich hab noch einen kleinen 60er Noiseblocker rumliegen und hab den Kurzerhand mal montiert.
Der Lüfter hat von einem BlackNoiseblocker die Gummifüße bekommen und dann mit einem Kabelbinder auf die Haltespange befestigt.
Die Klassische Befestigung wäre ja einfach eine Schraube zwischen die Kühlrippen geschraubt, das wollte ich aber nicht wegen der Garantie.
Jetzt hat der Chipset ~48°C 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Juni 2013)

Hast du keinen großen Lüfter im Seitenteil vom Gehäuse(?), der kühlt bei mir auch das Mainboard


----------



## Abductee (22. Juni 2013)

Nein, das Seitenteil ist mir heilig.
Nur ein 140er und ein 120er in der Front.

Edit:
Hast ja Recht, ich hab ins Seitenteil noch einen 140er reingebaut und die Temperatur ist jetzt bei ~65ºC.
Damit kann ich leben. Gleichzeitig ist die Temp von der zweiten CPU auch noch um 3ºC gesunken.


----------



## Thosch (23. Juni 2013)

Du hast doch auf dem KGPE 2 Anschlüsse für Temp-Fühler ... ich habe bei mir eine Zalman ZM-FMC3 verbaut und da kann ich mir die Temp im Display anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2013)

Was ist eine Zalman FMC3?

Das KGPE hat zwei Anschlüsse für Temperatursensoren die man mit der Remote-Software auslesen kann, kann leider kein anderes Tool.
Was hast du da jetzt wo angesteckt?


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. Juni 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was ist eine Zalman FMC3?



Sieht nach nem Tippfehler aus. Könnte das sein:

Zalman ZM-MFC3 Lüfter-Controller ZM-MFC3 Zubehör-Kühler/Lüfter-Lüftersteuerung | eBay


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> @Meier
> Eine kleine USV würde bei dir schon ausreichen, das kostet kein Vermögen und die haben auch alle einen sehr guten Blitz/Überspannungsschutz integriert.
> APC Back-UPS Pro 900VA Schuko, USB (BR900G-GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~240 Fränkli
> APC Back-UPS Pro 1200VA Schuko, USB (BR1200G-GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~330 Fränkli


An sich ne gute Idee als USV, aber als Blitz-/Überspannungsschutz für mich nicht zu gebrauchen da diese viel zuwenige Anschlüße haben > wen ich den Server Blitzschutzsicher haben will muß ich auch zwangsweise den 1090T auch absichern, da diese sich die Wakü  und den Monitor teilen.


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Juni 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> An sich ne gute Idee als USV, aber als Blitz-/Überspannungsschutz für mich nicht zu gebrauchen da diese viel zuwenige Anschlüße haben > wen ich den Server Blitzschutzsicher haben will muß ich auch zwangsweise den 1090T auch absichern, da diese sich die Wakü  und den Monitor teilen.


 
Zur Not kannst da noch nen Verteiler dran machen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2013)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Zur Not kannst da noch nen Verteiler dran machen


Mit einem Verteiler ist es nicht getan > minimum noch ein zusätzlicher LAN-Switch, einen Blitzschutz für USB und die USV müßte dann auch noch genug Power (min. 800W) für die anderen Geräte haben die auch noch dran hängen.
Man muß ja schließlich alles absichern sonst nützt es nichts.

Ps.: Lässt eigentlich ein Blitzschutz die Signale von DLAN durch?


----------



## Thosch (24. Juni 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Sieht nach nem Tippfehler aus. Könnte das sein:
> 
> ...


 

Na ich hatte die beiden mitgelieferten Temp-Sensoren am Board angesteckt. Aber mittlerw. frage ich mich mal WOZU ?? ...  ... Weiß nicht mehr ob die wenigstens in BIOS was angezeigt hatten ...  ...
Gute Nachricht von meinem Board, ist voraussichtlich am 27.06. im Versand. Hoffe mal das es an dem ist ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Juni 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> .......
> Gute Nachricht von meinem Board, ist voraussichtlich am 27.06. im Versand. Hoffe mal das es an dem ist ...


 
Dann drücke ich dir alle Daumen die ich habe, damit alles gut geht....


----------



## PAUI (26. Juni 2013)

@Abductee warum hast du keine Bios Batterie drin


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2013)

Das ist kein Halter für eine Batterie, da kann man einen Taster nachrüsten.


----------



## Thosch (26. Juni 2013)

...

btw, will zufällig jemand ein KGPE kaufen, neu ... Umtausch/RMA ...  ...  ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Juni 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> ...
> 
> btw, will zufällig jemand ein KGPE kaufen, neu ... Umtausch/RMA ...  ...  ...


Vielleicht auf Reserve..... Nein, lieber nicht.....


----------



## DjangOC (27. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, ende Jahr gehöre ich auch zu den geilen Psychos auf dieser Liste, 2 Xeon X5670/80/90 als 2hand und ein sr 2, dazu kauf ich mir im laufe des Jahres 24GB Dominator GT Rams.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Juni 2013)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ende Jahr gehöre ich auch zu den geilen Psychos auf dieser Liste, 2 Xeon X5670/80/90 als 2hand und ein sr 2, dazu kauf ich mir im laufe des Jahres 24GB Dominator GT Rams.


Super, *willkommen im Club!* Ich betreibe unter anderem auch einen *X5690 mit 4200MHZ* und ein *SR2*


----------



## DjangOC (27. Juni 2013)

Und da ich an bizu 120L PN2 kostenlos rankomm, können Holger und ich bestimmt mal zusammen benchen, aber erst wird das SubZero benchen am armen q6600 erlernt.


----------



## Schmidde (27. Juni 2013)

Da wärst im HWBot Forum aber besser damit aufgehoben


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Da wärst im HWBot Forum aber besser damit aufgehoben



Definitiv - ja


----------



## DjangOC (28. Juni 2013)

Ich weiss, ich muss mir überlegen ob 12GB auch reichen werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juni 2013)

@DjangOC: Kommt drauf an für was alles du den Server brauchen willst > wen du "nur" damit falten willst reichen schon 6GB völlig. 
In meinem eigenen Server stecken 8GB und es sind praktisch nie über 50% belegt (nebenbei läuft ein DLNA-Server mit).

Was ich einfach empfehle ist das du alle 6 RAM-Bänke belegst um den Trippel-Channel zu nutzen, den dieser bringt nochmal einen guten Punkteschub.
Bei den aktuellen RAM-Preisen würde ich auch in Richtung 12GB (6X2GB) gehen.


----------



## Abductee (28. Juni 2013)

Für Tripple Channel reichen drei Riegel.


----------



## DjangOC (28. Juni 2013)

Jepp, da ich die Maschine ja eigentlich als meine Bench/Game-Warmachine verwenden werde, wird 6×2GB die beste Combi sein, dachte an Dominator GT 2000MHz CL8, und dann etwas oc, bzw latenzen straffen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juni 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Für Tripple Channel reichen drei Riegel.


Mit 6X2GB meinte ich auch für beide zusammen > pro Xeon 3X2GB.


----------



## DjangOC (28. Juni 2013)

So dachte ichs mir auch


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Juni 2013)

Naja, der Dominator-Ram läuft dann mit 1,65V bei diesen Latenzen(CL8), wäre mir etwas zu heiß für 24/7 Betrieb
Aber wenn man es zum Gamen/Benchen verwendet, sind es genau die Richtigen.....


----------



## Abductee (28. Juni 2013)

Sind 1,65V für den Sockel 1366 nicht normal?
Da war der Ram-Controller doch noch am Mainboard?


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Juni 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Sind 1,65V für den Sockel 1366 nicht normal?
> Da war der Ram-Controller doch noch am Mainboard?


Nein, habe Rams drinnen(weiß momentan nicht welche), die laufen mit 1,5V 1333MHZ und CL8


----------



## Abductee (28. Juni 2013)

Das die kleinere Spannung ok ist, ist klar.
Ich meine die max. empfohlene Spannung.
Wenn mich mein Gedächtniss nicht trügt war das zu der Zeit absolut in Ordnung.
Vom Prinzip her ist weniger natürlich besser, keine Frage.
Nach meiner Erfahrung nach braucht ein Ram mit 1,35V die Hälfte an Watt gegenüber einem mit 1,5V.
Bei 1,65V müsste der Unterschied noch größer sein.


----------



## DjangOC (29. Juni 2013)

Aber nun, werden 12GB reichen? Ich find die dominator GT 2000MHz CL8 nur mit 2GB pro Ramriegel.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juni 2013)

Das reicht locker, was willst du denn sonst noch mit dem Rechner machen?
Mein Faltserver hat 16GB und der reale Verbrauch liegt mit Xubuntu bei weniger als 3GB


----------



## DjangOC (29. Juni 2013)

SketchUp 8 Pro wird darauf laufen.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juni 2013)

Da reichen 12GB sicher locker aus.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2013)

Hier schreibt jemand der 16GB RAM locker (!) mit Bildbearbeitung füllt . Also nicht verallgemeinern .


----------



## DjangOC (29. Juni 2013)

Hey, was hat es mit dem "Falten" auf sich?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2013)

Jetzt willst du uns wirklich trollen, oder?


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...me-vor-dem-erstellen-neuer-threads-lesen.html


----------



## DjangOC (29. Juni 2013)

Hey ich werd 15, ich weiss nicht, was 2004 gestartet wurde.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2013)

Pinnis sind aber nicht zum Spaß da. Da schützt auch Alter (ob Jung oder Alt) nicht...


----------



## PAUI (30. Juni 2013)

Besonders, warum Schreibst du dann das du Ende des Jahres auf der Liste mit bist, wenn du nicht mal weißt was Folding@Home überhaupt ist?

das ist kein Benchmark oder so, sondern du stellst deine Rechenleistung zur Verfügung um Projekte berechnen zu lassen.
deswegen kam uns das wie Trollen vor, das du hier Rechenleistung zur Verfügung stellst und nich mal nen Plan hast für was genau.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juni 2013)

Hat sich wohl ausgetrollt hier. Der ist gerade u.a. in der News zum NSA-Skandal dabei (Rechenleistung Hackern zur Verfügung stellen etc.). 

BTT !


----------



## DjangOC (1. Juli 2013)

Ne, ich dachte die Liste sei, um zu sehen wer alles so eine Warmachine besitzt, nichts mit Rechenleistung zur verfügung stellen.

Ne, ich bekomme mein SYS in Etappen,  damit wird aber gebencht. Und natürlich gezockt.

SSDs und HDD ist schon da, grosses Selfmade case bin ich grad am designen, natürlich auf Wakü ausgelegt. Irgendwie muss die Wärme ja weg.
Rams werd ich mir demnächst kaufen. Dann werden die TridentX 2.4GHz CL10 verkauft und vlt. Wird dann das Thougpower 1200W noch gegen ein CM M2 1200W (oder ein neues 1500W) ausgetauscht.
Dann wird das Case gebaut.
Dann bekomm ich zum B-Day ein nigelnagelneues SR-2 + nen gebrauchten X5670/80/90 von meinem Vater (an seinem Arbeitzplatz sind die nur am Schimmeln, da schon 2011 Xeons in den Workstations stecken, werden die 1366 zum Preis der akt. MWST. von in der CH 8% vertickt.)
Dann wird aktueller FX 8120 + GB 990FXA-UD5 vertickt. Das Geld kommt dann auf die Seite.
Dan gibts zu X-Mas den zweiten Xeon + ~ 250-350CHF, die in ne (bis dahin hoffentlich schon drausen seiende) HD8970 Lightning gesteckt werden. Die GTX 590 wird dann verkauft.
Dann wird gesparrt.
In den Frühlingsferien nen Ferienjob gemacht, und dann wird mal das nötigste für Wakü gekauft und verbaut.
Die Wakü wird dann ergänzt.

So sieht der Plan aus.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2013)

Schön. In der Rumpelkammer gibt es einen Laberthread. Mit "Warmachine" hat das herzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2013)

Kleiner Hinweis: Zum Gamen nützen dir die vielen Kerne so gut wie gar nichts, da kaum ein Spiel mehr als 6 Kerne nutzen kann > hohe Taktraten bringen mehr als viele Kerne.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2013)

Lass ihm seinen Spaß . Ich glaubs eh erst, wenn ich das System sehe.


----------



## DjangOC (1. Juli 2013)

Das mit den Kernen weiss ich.

Warmachine nen ich das Teil weil es jeden Ivy und das andere Mainstrem XOC-Zeugs kalt macht, CPU-Score mässig.

Ob ihr mir glaubt oder nicht ist mir eigentlich Sche.....al. Ende Jahr können wir ja darüber sprechen wer wem mal was glauben sollte


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2013)

Und so lange darfst du dich hier gerne zurückhalten. Viel Sinnbringendes hast du hier schließlich noch nicht beigetragen. Zur Info: Das war eine Verankündigung weiteren Spam zu löschen .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2013)

Zurück zum Toppic:
Kriegt ihr momentan auch so viele P8101 wie ich momentan?
Auf eine Nicht-P8101 kommen gleich 3-4 P8101.


----------



## Schmidde (1. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte eigentlich den ganzen Juni durch einen schönen Mix aus 8101/-3/-4/-5er


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2013)

Also ich vermerke auch ein Ansteigen der 8101er


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Juli 2013)

DjangOC schrieb:


> .................
> 
> Warmachine nen ich das Teil weil es jeden Ivy und das andere Mainstrem XOC-Zeugs kalt macht, CPU-Score mässig.
> 
> ..................


Nöö, mein 2x2687W ist noch deutlich schneller...CPU-Score mässig natürlich...ist das dann auch eine Warmaschine? 
Ich möchte damit eigentlich Leben retten/verlängern/erträglicher machen und nicht War.......


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Nöö, mein 2x2687W ist noch deutlich schneller...CPU-Score mässig natürlich...ist das dann auch eine Warmaschine?
> Ich möchte damit eigentlich Leben retten/verlängern/erträglicher machen und nicht War.......



Make fold - not war - sozusagen 

Und das ist die richtige Einstellung


----------



## PAUI (12. Juli 2013)

mal ne Frage, zu was würdet ihr eher Raten.
nen 2P System oder nen 4P System in Sachen Stromkosten und späterem eventuellen Verkauf?


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2013)

Am besten wäre eine einzelne CPU, auch wenn die CPU etwas mehr kostet.
Die Stromrechnung, die Kühlung, Mainboardauswahl und die Netzteilauswahl wirds dir danken.
1x Intel Xeon E5-2687W, 8x 3.10GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80621E52687W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wirft schon mächtig Punkte ab und ist BigWu tauglich.

Mihapi versucht schon länger sein vier Sockel System zu verkaufen und bekommt es nicht weg.
Eine einzelne CPU und alles drumherum ist viel leichter wieder zu verkaufen.
Wenn du wirklich ein mächtiges System mit sehr hohen Stromkosten haben willst , sind vier Sockel natürlich eine Macht.
Quad-Socket Server (für Folding@Home), günstig kaufen und gratis inserieren auf willhaben.at!


----------



## PAUI (12. Juli 2013)

ich hatte da an folgendes gedacht, es sollte aber ein 1U Server sein:

2P
1x 6017R-TDAF
2x Intel Xeon E5-2689
64GB ECC RAM
4x Samsung SSD RAID 5

oder

4P
1x 8017R-7FT+
4x Intel Xeon E5-4640
64GB ECC RAM
3x Samsung SSD RAID 5


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> ich hatte da an folgendes gedacht, es sollte aber ein 1U Server sein:
> 
> 2P
> 1x 6017R-TDAF
> ...


Wenn dann das 2689-System da diese viel effizienter mit der Energie umgehen als die 4640.


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2013)

Wofür soll das System sonst noch genutzt werden?

Ich würde lieber einen Bigtower statt einer Höheneinheit nehmen.


----------



## PAUI (12. Juli 2013)

Also es soll hauptsächlich gefaltet werden, aber es soll auch nen TS Server und en paar minecraft Server drauf laufen, eine MySQL Datenbank sowie einen web Server soll auch drauf.

Hab ich derzeit auch auf den FX-8120 Server drauf. Der Server soll aber zu g-portal, dort gehen aber auch Tower Server.
Das 2p system würde mich um die 93€ im Monat kosten und das 4p 150€ (Stromkosten + housing + Klima + usv)


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2013)

Achso, du willst den mieten.
Dachte du stellst dir das Serverrack daheim irgendwo hin.
In dem Fall ist die Akustik natürlich völlig egal, da kannst auch das Rack nehmen.

Das 2P-System ist da schon OK.


----------



## PAUI (12. Juli 2013)

Nee nich mieten, nur unterstellen bei denen. Nur die Stromkosten sind ganz schön fett, das 4p um die 600 Watt und das 2p um die 300 Watt, es sollen nur Server Komponenten benutzt werden. Es gibt aber von supermicro auch Tower barebones.

Edit: wie hoch sind denn bei euch die Stromkosten? Die müssen doch auch abnormal hoch sein.


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2013)

Meine gut 300W kosten ~40€ im Monat.


----------



## PAUI (12. Juli 2013)

ich würde halt sehr günstig an die e5-4640´s ran kommen, die e5-2689´s sind da nicht so günstig.

die TDP zwischen den beiden Prozessoren ist ja auch anders, von daher kann man nicht wirklich, die Effizienz vergleichen.
ansonsten ist es die gleiche Plattform nur unterschiedliche Taktung.

ich könnte mir ja auch den Twin-Server von Supermicro holen? wenn es wegen effizienz wäre
Supermicro | Products | SuperServers | 1U | 1027TR-TF


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2013)

Ganz schlau werd ich da noch nicht daraus.
Du gibst G-Portal deine Hardware und die binden den dann ans Netz an?
Nach was berechnen die den Stromverbrauch?


----------



## Amigafan (13. Juli 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> . . .
> Nach was berechnen die den Stromverbrauch?



Nach dem Stromverbrauch . . . ??


----------



## PAUI (13. Juli 2013)

Korrekt, er wird nur untergestellt. Dadurch hat er ne usv, ne 1 Gbit Anbindung, Klima und er geht mir durch die Lautstärke nicht aufen Sack. Stromverbrauch = 300 Watt = 0,3kwh * 24 Stunden * 31 Tage * 24,5 ct / 100 = €

+ 39€ Housing Gebühr = Klima, usv, Unterstellung (Rechenzentrum), Techniker vor Ort.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Juli 2013)

Ich würde einen 3930k empfehlen wenn der Verbrauch unter 300w liegen soll und die Anschaffung so um die 1000 Euro.
Ansonsten wäre natürlich ein 2-Kern System schon besser(ppd) und ist auch sehr sparsam aber die Anschaffung fast doppelt so hoch.


----------



## PAUI (13. Juli 2013)

um die Anschaffung geht´s net, nur um die Folgekosten . nen 4P System wäre nicht das Problem, nur 150 für Strom + Housing ist schon fett. deswegen überlege ich auf 2P zu gehen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Juli 2013)

Dann frag doch mal Mihapiha, der verkauft seine 4P-Warmachine() noch immer.....jetzt für einen annehmbaren Preis.....etwas über 2000Euros....und es wäre schade, wenn die nicht mehr faltet......oder sogar zerlegt würde......


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. August 2013)

So, mein 2687W faltet wieder....wir sind jetzt umgezogen, _*meine Frau die Falter und ich*_. Hier hab ich zwar nur noch ein 3000er DSL (Landgebiet) aber dafür habe ich Landwirtschaftstarif bei der Stromabrechnung, die ich meinem Vermieter zahle und nicht dem Stromanbieter.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2013)

Schön, dass du wieder on bist - nun können unsere Punkte wieder steigen..


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2013)

Hast du jetzt alle Faltrechner mitgenommen?
Funktioniert deine Klimaanlage schon?


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. August 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt alle Faltrechner mitgenommen?
> Funktioniert deine Klimaanlage schon?


Ich wohne jetzt nicht mehr dort, wo die Server in einem engen Raum standen. Jetzt haben sie einen kühlen Keller. Klimaanlage ist nicht mehr erforderlich.....
Ja, habe alle Faltrechner mitgenommen.....bis jetzt läuft aber nur der 2687W, der Grund sind die Kosten......erst wenn sich alles wieder eingespielt hat, schmeisse ich die anderen auch an.....


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. August 2013)

Da ich nicht so recht weiß wie ihr es gerne hättet, hier mein Server einfach mal die Daten runter gerattert:
Dell PowerEdge 2900 (5HE 19" Rack Version) (Tower kann ja jeder)
1x Intel Xenon 5060 3,2GHz Dualcore (mit SMT) (Erweiterbar auf noch so ein Teil, vielleicht wenn ich mal betrunken genug bin) 
8GB ECC DDR2-SDRAM 667MHz Samsung CL5
2x 300GB Maxtor Atlas SAS HDDs mit 10.000U/min
PERC 5/i SAS/ S-ATA RAID Controller
ATI ES 1000 16;B 2D Grafik on Board
DVD-ROM IDE Laufwerk
3,5" Floppy
2x Redundante 930W Netzteile HotSwap fähig
Windows 7 Professionell 64 Bit

Nachtrag: (So wolltet ihrs)
IdefixWindhund | Dell PowerEdge 2900 | 1x Intel Xenon 5060 @ 3,2GHz (2/ 4) | | 235W | Windows 7 Professionell 64Bit

Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (11. August 2013)

Da wäre ich mal gespannt was das Teil "reißt" ... Willkommen im Club !


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2013)

Willkommen im Club. Erwarte aber nicht zu viel, hatte selber ne Zeit lang die Doppelbestückung 5060er laufen und außer Wärme kam da nicht viel (-> 6000ppd) bei rum... Liegt noch zerlegt im Nebenraum. Die Kacheln haben übrigens nix mit Licht zu tun...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. August 2013)

Hab ich gemerkt, hatte Server u. i7 Spiele System mal parallel laufen, das i7 System schluckt den Server (ja gut, dank der GTX570) 10x. Verbraucht dafür aber fast doppelt so viel Strom


----------



## Bumblebee (12. August 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.



Jupp - sag ich auch 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Erwarte aber nicht zu viel....



Leider nur zu wahr.
Meine beiden Server sind nun nicht die "Spitze der Schöpfung"; aber doch ganz ordentlich
Verglichen damit (und weil es ja jeweils *2* CPU's sind) leistet dein Server etwa 8% davon

Das ist leider weit weg vom BIG-WU-falten 

Nichts desto trotz denke ich, dass die Faltleistung in etwa einem Phenom II X6 1090t entspricht
Und das ist schliesslich ja auch nicht so übel


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2013)

Ein Phenom II X6 1055T @ Stock leistet im Schnitt 4000-5000ppd mehr als zwei 5060 . Habe zuhause den Direktvergleich...


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. August 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Habe zuhause den Direktvergleich...


Dann stoße ich jetzt mal frech in´s Wespennest: und warum liegen die seit 2 Monaten auf der faulen Haut?


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2013)

Wärme, Geld .


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. August 2013)

Also falls es jemals je die Steuerberaterin fertig bringt, der FS abgezahlt ist, kommen 2x Quad Core Xeons in den Server. Die gibt es ja schon zwischen 50 - 80 TDP. Ist nur doof das ich für einen noch einen Kühlkörper brauche. Arbeitsspeicher juckt F@H scheinbar nicht die Bohne.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. August 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Arbeitsspeicher juckt F@H scheinbar nicht die Bohne.


Auf die Menge an RAM kommt es nicht an (6GB ist selbst für BigWUs mehr als ausreichend), was aber was ausmacht ist wie schnell sie sind und im welchen Modus sie sind > macht einen ordentlichen Unterschied aus. 

Kleines Beispiel an meinem eigenen Server (2X E5-2687W ES, 3,1GHz Falttakt ohne OC) mit einer BigWU:
P8101: RAM im Dual-Channel > ~240kPPD
P8101: RAM im Quad-Channel > ~263kPPD > +23kPPD

P8102: RAM im Dual-Channel > ~350kPPD
P8102: RAM im Quad-Channel > ~368kPPD > +18kPPD

Beim RAM handelt es sich um Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 4X2GB > wen mir der Quad-Channel stabil laufen würde wären es 8X2GB.


----------



## Thosch (14. August 2013)

Mal ne Frage: Reicht ein 120er Single-Radiator um die 6272er Opterons ausreichend kühl zu halten ? Einfacher Kreislauf (Pumpe - 2 CPU-Kühler - Radi - Ausgleichsbehälter) mit 1, vllt. 2. Lüftern ...  ...


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2013)

Könnte eventil knapp werden - kommt auch auf Radi und Lüfter drauf an
Ich habe meine beiden unter guter Luftkühlung am Laufen


----------



## Abductee (14. August 2013)

Ich hab die 6272er auch unter Luft und mit dem 120er Noctuakühler langweilen sich die Lüfter bei 800rpm.
Zum Luftkühlen sind die CPU`s spitze.
Könnte aber auch damit zusammenhängen das die Temperatursensoren locker 8°C zu wenig anzeigen.


----------



## Thosch (14. August 2013)

Na die 120er hab ich ja auch noch drauf z.Z., aber da ich bald meinen Game-PC erneuere/austausche bleibt 1 WaKü-Satz "über". Der Radi könnte der Phobya G-Charger 120 V.2 oder der Alphacool NexXxos Monsta 120 werden. Tendenz zum ersteren weil ca. 24€ preiswerter. Bei den Kühlleistungen, lt.diesem Test: Das große 120mm Radiator Roundup (Update: 25.01.2012) - Review-Center.de, ist der Monsta geringfügig besser. Aber beide sind oberhalb des Durchschnitts, vor allem mit 2 Lüftern.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jetzt fehlt nur noch der zweite CPU Heatsink für den PowerEdge 2900. Der gurkt irgendwo in Erlanger/ Kentucky/ USA herum.


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2013)

Helft mir mal bitte schnell ...
Hab mein neues ASUS (Austausch-)"Brett" KGPE nun endlich mal verbaut. Und wie solls auch anders sein läuft das Teil, natürlich, *NICHT* !! Ich habe da noch so was im Hinterkopf betreffend der Lauffähigkeit von bestimmten CPU´s. Da kam es auf einen Buchstaben bei der Seriennummer (?) auf der Verpackung an. Irgendwas mit nem *T* oder so. Kann das sein ??  
Und müsste der bei deakt. Onboard-GraKa und PCI-E-GraKa ein Bild bringen ?? Oder muss ich das erst über die Onboard-K. im BIOS aktivieren ?
THX4Help.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. August 2013)

Normalerweise stellt sich das BIOS automatisch auf die dedizierte Grafikkarte ein.


----------



## Abductee (19. August 2013)

Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher ob die Onboardgrafik ohne eine unterstützte CPU startet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2013)

Also die 62er sollten schon mal funzen, habs "T". Dann muss ich morgen noch mal alles abbauen und die Kiste öffnen und schauen ob ich alle Jumper richtig gesteckt habe. Sollten sie eigendl. denn ich habe beim Ausbau alles fotografiert ...    ...  Das Teil läuft an aber es will partou kein Bild auf dem Monitor erscheinen ...    ...  und die SSD bringt auch keine Laufwerksgeräusche, dafür das DVD-LW ...    ...    ...
THX !!


----------



## Abductee (19. August 2013)

Jumpern kann man bei dem Mainboard extrem viel.
Ramspannung 1,5 oder 1,35V
Onboardgrafik aus/ein
Lüftersteuerung jeder Kanal 3- oder 4-Pin
LAN 1 und 2 aus/Ein
Remotezugriff aus/ein?


----------



## Schmidde (19. August 2013)

...steht aber auch im mighty Handbuch  

Ich drück beide Daumen das es läuft, wäre ja mehr als besch...eiden wenn nach so langer Wartezeit auch das Austauschboard nicht will


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2013)

@Thosch: Ich drück dir auch beide Daumen das es endlich reibungslos läuft.


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2013)

Langsam vergeht mir bei dem Teil die Lust an der Sache ...  ... die Luft ist irwie raus ...  ...


Abductee schrieb:


> Jumpern kann man bei dem Mainboard extrem viel.
> Ramspannung 1,5 oder 1,35V
> Onboardgrafik aus/ein
> Lüftersteuerung jeder Kanal 3- oder 4-Pin
> ...


 Fehlen da nich´n paar ...?


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Langsam vergeht mir bei dem Teil die Lust an der Sache ...  ... die Luft ist irwie raus ...  ...
> 
> .............


Nur nicht den Mut verlieren.....mein AMD-Server ist der einzige Server, den ich nicht selber zusammengebaut habe(Mihapiha) und deshalb kenn ich mich da auch nicht so aus......


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. August 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> ...  und die SSD bringt auch keine Laufwerksgeräusche, dafür das DVD-LW ...    ...    ...
> THX !!


 Öhm ...  SSDs machen aus Natura keine Geräusche. Das es nun ein Server Board ist, mein Fehler, habe auf dem Handy nicht nach dem Board geschaut. Was steht den im Handbuch zu den 2 PCIe x16 Slots? Grafikkarte ja, oder eben nicht weil nur für Zusatzkarten wie fette RAID Karten oder so ein Gedöns.

Im PDF steht auch, dass es irgendein BIOS Update will, gerade wenn nichts im Monitor erscheint.

Nachtrag:
Also laut Asus BIOS Liste, AMD Opteron der 6200 Serie wird ab dem BIOS 2005 supporded, und mit dem BIOS 3001 versteht es sich sogar mit Opteron 6300 Serie CPUs.


----------



## Thosch (20. August 2013)

Soooooo ... hab mal die Jumper kontr., alles soweit i.O. Die Lüfter von CPU2 laufen an, die von CPU1 nicht. Testweise an ein Chassiefan angeschlossen --> laufen. Wäre nur die Frage ob der CPUFan-Anschluss zwingend benutzt/angeschlossen werden muss.


----------



## Abductee (20. August 2013)

Hast du mal die CPU`s einzeln getestet?


----------



## Thosch (20. August 2013)

Nee, einzeln noch nicht wg. dem Arbeitsaufwand. Werd ich wohl aber nicht drum rum kommen wenn sich keine anderen Lösungsvorschläge auftun. Hab aber eben mal die Onboard-GraKa aktiviert. Ändert sich aber auch nix.
Bleibt immer noch die Frage ob ein Lüfter zwingend am CPUFan 1 angeschlossen sein muss das die Kiste anläuft.
Beim CPU-Test, muss da weil es meiner Vermutung nach die CPU1 ist ich die CPU2 testweise in "Slot1" einbauen oder funzt das wenn die in der 2 bleibt ??


----------



## Abductee (20. August 2013)

Ich "glaube" das ist egal, du kannst im Bios die einzelnen CPU`s ja einzeln deaktivieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2013)

@Thosch: Ich würde einen Lüfter anschließen und mal testen ob so startet > mein Asus Croßhair 4 zum Beispiel startet nicht ohne Signal am CPU-Fananschluß.


----------



## Thosch (20. August 2013)

Aber das muss doch auch nen Zusammenhang geben warum der Lüfter am CPU1Fanconnector nicht anläuft ...    ...
Ich bau jetzt mal die 1 aus ...   ...
Kann man eigendl. die Noctuas *zu* fest anziehen ??



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Thosch: Ich würde einen Lüfter anschließen  und mal testen ob so startet > mein Asus Croßhair 4 zum Beispiel  startet nicht ohne Signal am CPU-Fananschluß.


 Bringt ja nix an CPUFan1 einen anzuschliessen, da funzt ja keiner, bzw.  die Kühlerlüfter laufen an dem nicht an. Am REAR_FAN-Connector aber  schon. Also einen Defekt der Kühlerlüfter kann ich ausschliessen.


----------



## Thosch (20. August 2013)

*Ohne* CPU1 ist zwar Saft auf dem Board (LED unten bei den PCI-Leisten) aber nix läuft an, auch kein Lüfter von CPU2. Die werde ich jetzt mal in So1 einbauen. Sch... Sackgang, weil Kühlerverschraubungen unter den Lüftern (90° gedreht) ...    ...
...
Ich wohne im 5.Stock ... vllt. teste ich mal die Fallgeschwindigkeit eines Servers, oder was es mal sein sollte ...


----------



## Abductee (20. August 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Kann man eigendl. die Noctuas *zu* fest anziehen ??



Nein, da die Halterung mit Federn vorgespannt wird.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. August 2013)

Es gibt Boards da ist es egal. Dann welche die motzen bei jedem Start. Und wieder andere halten beim POST an und geben eine Warnmeldung raus. Ja man kann so jeden Lüfter zu fest anziehen.


----------



## Schmidde (20. August 2013)

Die beiden Stecker vom Netzteil für die CPUs sind aber da wo sie sein sollten?
Als ich bei mir einen vergessen hatte traten die gleichen Symptome auf= Board + 1 CPU Lüfter sprangen nicht an.


----------



## Thosch (20. August 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Die beiden Stecker ...





Aaaalsoooo ... scheine den Fehler, besser gesagt den Defekt gefunden zu haben. Es ist der PCI-E -> ATX12-Adapter ! Das Teil ist auf einem Pin doch recht verschmorrt. Nicht so das es einem gleich auffällt. Hatte die CPU- (ATX-) Kabel mal gewechselt und siehe da der So1-, inkl. -Lüfter scheinen Saft zu bekommen. Habe dann den Adapter von PCI-E-Kabel getrennt und da blieb ein Pin des Steckers in der Buchse. Beim genaueren Hinsehen waren dann die enspr. Kabel nicht mehr gelb sondern braun.  Plastikkrümel bröseln aus der Buchse ...  ... 
Geht nun die Suche wieder los nach einem ATX12-Kabel, bzw. Adapter.   

... ich mag nich mehr ... 



Abductee schrieb:


> Nein, da die Halterung mit Federn vorgespannt wird.


 
Da ist unten, über dem Gewinde ein E-Ring in einer Nut. Die begrenzt den Weg und dementspr. den Druck auf die CPU mMn.  

btw. ... Kabel beim "großen Fluss" gefunden, Bestellung ausgelöst. Will mir trotzdem nicht in den Schädel das so ein Kabel "wegschmorrt" obwohl es dafür hergestellt/ausgelegt ist ...    ...


----------



## Abductee (20. August 2013)

Ein abgeschmortes Kabel hatten wir doch schon mal bei uns oder?


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. August 2013)

Ja, und zwar bei mir: Mein 2687W.  Da ging dabei das Mainboard und ein Ramriegel kaputt. Ich empfehle: Ein* Netzteil mit zwei ATX12V* Anschlüssen....


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. August 2013)

Ihr macht Sachen  Das kenne ich in meiner Karrierelaufbahn gar nicht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. August 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ihr macht Sachen  Das kenne ich in meiner Karrierelaufbahn gar nicht.


Beim 2687W kann ich es ja verstehen mit 150W TDP aber beim AMD-Server....


----------



## RG Now66 (20. August 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ihr macht Sachen  Das kenne ich in meiner Karrierelaufbahn gar nicht.


 
Jaja, du bist ja auch bei PCGH EXTREM. 

Ich habe auch mal durch fah mein ATX12V Kable angeschmort, dabei ist das Mobo auch kaputt gegangen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. August 2013)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Jaja, du bist ja auch bei PCGH EXTREM.
> 
> ......


So ist es....


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. August 2013)

Macht mich nicht Schwach, zur Zeit ist wegen Führerschein Ebbe in der Portokasse, ein neuer PC wäre ne finanzielle Katastrophe  Ich wundere mich jetzt schon wie das Netzteil vom Spiele PC das eigentlich macht, 90% + Auslastung, aber bist jetzt ... es läuft noch Tapfer.  Wenn die HDDs noch aktiv sind trennen mich noch 40W von der 100% Auslastungsmarke. Und das (arme) NT bekommt noch den Dampf der Graka ab. Ich will wieder ein Gehäuse wo das NT wieder oben sitzt. Aber finde da mal was


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. August 2013)

Ja, Netzteil unten muss nicht immer gut sein....von wegen, unten sei die kalte Luft.....bei mir im Rechner ist es auch unten am wärmsten.....


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. August 2013)

Ich frage mich eh die ganze Zeit, wer sich diese Verkünstelung ausgedacht hat??? Der Stecker für den Prozessor liegt in meinem Xigmathek Pantheon fast straff von unten nach oben wo der Anschluss am Motherboard ist.

Bei meinem neuen Spiele PC wollte ich mir mal ein BigTower Gehäuse leisten, aber wer weiß überhaupt ob die Strippen des NTs nach oben reichen. Oder Haswell Motherboards habe die NT Stecker alle unten, bzw. alle in der Mitte. Hänge noch bei X58 ... also Sockel 1366 Bloomfield Zeiten herum.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. August 2013)

Mein 3930K mit 4,2GHZ faltet jetzt wieder(natürlich BIGs), gemeinsam mit 2687W sind sie jetzt schon zu zweit im Maschinenraum...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. August 2013)

Ich nehme mal an, bei der Power fliegt hier die Sicherung raus  Denen traue ich nicht mehr viel zu.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle: Ein* Netzteil mit zwei ATX12V* Anschlüssen....



Dem schliesse ich mich maximal an 



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Bei meinem neuen Spiele PC wollte ich mir mal ein BigTower Gehäuse leisten, aber wer weiß überhaupt ob die Strippen des NTs nach oben reichen.



Da muss man sich einfach vorher schlau machen
Bei einem guten Netzteil sind die Kabellängen immer ausgewiesen
Einige haben da auch Überlängen - Andere eine zusätzliche Verlängerung (zumindest beim ATX 12V)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Beim 2687W kann ich es ja verstehen mit 150W TDP aber beim AMD-Server....


Meine 2687W ES haben nur 130W, aber selbst bei denen wurde der "PCI-E -> ATX12"-Adapter sehr warm  > hab es zum Glück früh genug gemerkt und dank zweier Seasonic-NT's mit Kabelmanagement einfach regeln können (überzähliges ATX12V-Kabel vom 1090T-Rechner an des NT des Servers angeschlossen). 

Oder wenn man eh ein NT kaufen muss eines mit zwei ATX12V-Steckern.



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, Netzteil unten muss nicht immer gut sein....von wegen, unten sei die kalte Luft.....bei mir im Rechner ist es auch unten am wärmsten.....


Ich kann euch da das Gehäuse meines Servers wärmsten empfehlen (SilverStone Raven SST-RV03B-W): NT ist zwar auch unten verbaut, aber es zieht sich durch ein Luftgitter unter dem NT kühle Aussenluft.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. August 2013)

Das hab ich ja bei meinem Xigmatek Pantheon auch, allerdings bläst dann halt die Graka aufs Gehäuse des NTs wo in der Regel das ganze Klump vom NT sitzt. Und da nichts raus saugt, freut sich die Southbridge (Ja so etwas gibt es noch bei X58 Boards) über etwas extra wärme ... nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2013)

Beim Raven meines Servers gibt es das Problem nicht, da das Board um 90° gedreht ist > Grakka sind vertikal verbaut.

Ps.: Klick in meiner Signatur auf Faltserver, da findest du Fotos.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. August 2013)

Öh , so was hab ich auch noch nie gesehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2013)

So wie ich mitbekommen habe scheint das 90° gedrehte Mainboard bei den Raven-Gehäusen die Regel zu sein (ist mein erstes Raven).


----------



## Thosch (21. August 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ... Ich empfehle: Ein* Netzteil mit zwei ATX12V* Anschlüssen....


 Das NT ist schon für bis zu 2 CPUs ausgelegt, nur halt das 2. Kabel war nicht mit in der Ausstattung drinnen. Stand/steht ja eher selten in den Beschreibungen. Nur deswegen ein neues NT holen ...    ... hab so schon genug Stress mit dem Teil.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss leider vermelden, dass der SR2-Server für eine Weile nicht faltet 
... eine Wasserkühlung ohne funktionierende Pumpe ist nicht zielführend


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

Ärgerlich, hatte ich damals auch mal (noch zu Kentsfield-Zeiten)...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2013)

Mein Beileid


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. August 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich muss leider vermelden, dass der SR2-Server für eine Weile nicht faltet


Das ist ja Mist. Was wünscht man? Maximalen Reparaturerfolg ...

Dann wird wohl die 30 Tages Prognose ein paar Tage eher eintreffen und wir werden auf Platz 15 abrutschen.
Irgendwie ist momentan der Wurm drin.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. August 2013)

Irgendwie schon, ich warte immer noch auf meinen Headsink. Ich möchte mal den zweiten Xeon falten sehen.


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

Ich hätte noch einen hier liegen für den Sockel 771 .......


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. August 2013)

Für den Server den ich habe?


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

Kühler für Sockel 771 sind "genormt", ist ein Intel-Vollkupfertopdownkühler mit dem 92(?)mm-Deltaföhn drauf. Befestigung durch Verschrauben mit dem Gehäuse (wie bei allen 771-Kühlern). Oder hast du die ekelhafte Plastikklammerbefestigung von hp?


----------



## Abductee (23. August 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich muss leider vermelden, dass der SR2-Server für eine Weile nicht faltet
> ... eine Wasserkühlung ohne funktionierende Pumpe ist nicht zielführend


 
Eine defekte Pumpe ist keine Entschuldigung 
Dann musst du halt auf Handbetrieb umsteigen: http://images.wiltec.info/50/50740/50740-1.jpg


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Eine defekte Pumpe ist keine Entschuldigung
> Dann musst du halt auf Handbetrieb umsteigen: http://images.wiltec.info/50/50740/50740-1.jpg



Wie heisst es doch so schön?

.. Wer den Schaden hat muss für den Spott nicht sorgen .. 

Aber ich kann das ab - ich tapferer kleiner Indi.. erm Falter


----------



## Abductee (23. August 2013)

Eventuell etwas unpassend (ich drück dir die Daumen das alles schnell wieder heile ist), aber dennoch ganz interessant wie sich eine Wasserkühlung im 24h Betrieb so verhält.
Wie lange hast du das System schon am laufen?

Schäden an der Kühlung bisher?
Abgegangener Schlauch und eine defekte Pumpe?

Eine möglichkeit gäbs noch, du stellst deine Kühlung auf Frischwasser um.
Schlauch an den Wasserhahn und ganz wenig aufdrehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Eventuell etwas unpassend (ich drück dir die Daumen das alles schnell wieder heile ist), aber dennoch ganz interessant wie sich eine Wasserkühlung im 24h Betrieb so verhält.
> Wie lange hast du das System schon am laufen?
> 
> Die Pumpe lief seit Dezember 2011 nahezu nonstop
> ...



Läuft wieder - mit temporärer Bastellösung


----------



## mattinator (23. August 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist momentan der Wurm drin.


 Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund.

@*Bumblebee* Wünsche Dir eine schnelle Reparatur. Mein Austausch-Mainboard (s. RuKa) ist auch da, aber einer der zwei GTX 660 Ti tut immer noch mit halber PCIe-Leistung. Entweder ist wieder der Brücken-Chip der defekt oder ...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. August 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kühler für Sockel 771 sind "genormt", ist ein Intel-Vollkupfertopdownkühler mit dem 92(?)mm-Deltaföhn drauf. Befestigung durch Verschrauben mit dem Gehäuse (wie bei allen 771-Kühlern). Oder hast du die ekelhafte Plastikklammerbefestigung von hp?


 Die Klammerbefestigung von Dell  so ähnlich wie bei AMDs Retention Module.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (23. August 2013)

*@Bumblebee*

Drücke Dir ebenfalls beide Daumen - für eine schnelle und kostengünstige Reparatur.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. August 2013)

Hier die Bilder vom Defekt, und dem Zusammenbau, gleich mit zweiter CPU:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (25. August 2013)

Das Löten hat gut funktioniert?


----------



## nfsgame (25. August 2013)

Hier gehts um Bilder? Eins hab ich auch... Geht wieder online sobald es kühler ist...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. August 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das Löten hat gut funktioniert?


 Ging, hab schon ewig nichts mehr gelötet. Sieht jetzt auch nicht so glatt und elegant aus. Aber es hält, u. ist nun mehr als ausreichent. Bevor es da wieder was aus den Ösen zieht, verreckt eher das Board


----------



## Schmidde (28. August 2013)

So, mich hat es auch erwischt 
Mein Server startet sich in (un)regelmäßigen Abständen einfach neu. Woran das liegt werde ich heute mal schaun. Die letzten zwei Tage hatte ich, jedes mal wenn ich nach dem kleinen geschaut habe, nur das Anmelde Fenster von Mint vor die Nase bekommen.

.....uncool


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, mich hat es auch erwischt
> Mein Server startet sich in (un)regelmäßigen Abständen einfach neu.



Hatte ich auch mal ne Zeit lang (mit dem SR2)
Lag an Überhitzung - ein Lüfter hatte den Geist aufgegeben und so lief er *langsam* heiss
Er lief manchmal tagelang ohne Probleme und dann - wie bei dir - Loginscreen


----------



## Amigafan (28. August 2013)

Solange der Server nur zum Falten benutzt wird - warum  habt Ihr kein Auto-Login gewählt?

Das hat den Vorteil, dass nach einem Absturz - bei Autostart des Clienten - der Faltvorgang fortgesetzt wird.
Das ist gerade für Big-WU-Falter wichtig, da dort die Deadlines knapp bemessen sind.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Solange der Server nur zum Falten benutzt wird - warum habt Ihr kein Auto-Login gewählt?



In meinem Fall ist die Antwort simpel
Die Server stehen in Castle Bumblestein - wo ich unter der Woche *nicht* bin
Wenn es also ein (gravierendes) Problem gibt will ich eben genau *NICHT* dass er wieder automatisch startet


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. August 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Castle Bumblestein


  Schöne grüße aus Canis Casa Sektor One (Offline) und Two (Aktiv), zwischen SSID "icanhearuhavesex" und "EasyBox-597C30" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. August 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ......................
> Wenn es also ein (gravierendes) Problem gibt will ich eben genau *NICHT* dass er wieder automatisch startet


Sonst gleicht er einem Roboter, der immer wieder an eine Wand stößt....immer wieder.......und wieder......


----------



## Schmidde (28. August 2013)

Nachden ich den guten mal sauber gemacht hab erste Erkenntnisse:

-Lüfter laufen alle und auch die CPU Temperaturen sind im normalen bereich

- im"idle" lief der Server jetzt 2h stabil, sobald ich F@H starte -> nach ein paar Sek Absturz.
Mit mPrime/Prime95 hällt er etwas länger durch -> Ergebnis ist aber das selbe 

Fehlermeldung o.ä gibt es auch nicht. 

Eigentlich hab ich auch überhaupt keine Zeit um jetzt die Nadel im Heuhaufen zu suchen....aber das muss sich wohl einrichten lassen...



Edit:
OK, nun startet der Server gar nicht mehr, sondern bringt nur noch die Meldung "Invalid Memory configuration on CPU 2"
Ich denke ich weiß wo ich demnächst anfangen werde zu suchen


----------



## Thosch (28. August 2013)

Memtest ...  ... solche Defekte find ich max. zum    und   
Meine gekauften Kabel lassen mittlerw. 1 Woche auf sich warten ... nervt auch langsam ... dafür gehts meiner 560Ti mit den 78er WUs so gut das ich wieder was höher takten kann.


----------



## Schmidde (29. August 2013)

Der Server faltet wieder, leider nur SMP WU´s 

Nachdem ich den kompletten RAM von CPU1 mit CPU2 gewechselt hatte kam immer noch der gleiche Fehler "Invalid Memory configuration on CPU 2".
Im BIOS des KGPE lässt sich "zum Glück" die CPU 2 seperat abschalten, und siehe da, der Server läuft. Egal mit welchen oder mit wie vielen RAM Riegeln.


Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, ist dass er unter CPU 1 die Arbeitspeicher (in der Liste) normal erkennt und die Node Speed auf die Taktfrequenz einstellt (schätze die Nodes werden die beiden Channels sein!?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter CPU 2 erkennt er die eingesteckten Riegel zwar genauso, die Node Speeds stehen aber auf "N/A"?! Keine Ahnung ob das so gehöhrt und er die automatisch gleich den Nodes in CPU 1 einstellt oder ob da irgendetwas faul ist.
Hab da im Internetz auch noch keine Info dazu gefunden, wäre also recht schick wenn demnächst jemand mit einem KGPE-D16 Board beim Server-Neustart kurz im BIOS unter Main Menü --> System Information --> Memory System Information mal nachschauen könnte 



Nichts desto trotz gehts demnächst ans CPU tauschen.....kaputter Arbeitsspeicher wäre mir irgendwie lieber gewesen


----------



## Abductee (29. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


RAM-Timings auf Auto.

Die RAM-Spannung ist bei dir aber eh korrekt mit 1,5V gejumpert?


----------



## Schmidde (29. August 2013)

Jup, und auch der Rest sieht bei mir exakt gleich aus wie bei dir, bis auf die besagten CPU 2 Node Speeds.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. August 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Memtest ...  ... solche Defekte find ich max. zum    und
> Meine gekauften Kabel lassen mittlerw. 1 Woche auf sich warten ... nervt auch langsam ... dafür gehts meiner 560Ti mit den 78er WUs so gut das ich wieder was höher takten kann.


Dank Memtest läuft mein 2687W wieder absolut fehlerfrei, man muss halt lange genug testen, damit die Fehler auch endeckt werden.....


----------



## Abductee (29. August 2013)

Hast du mal probiert mit nur einem RAM-Riegel pro CPU zu starten?


----------



## Schmidde (29. August 2013)

Nope, das nicht, hab gleich alle viere getauscht.
Werde ich morgen mal noch machen


----------



## Thosch (29. August 2013)

Das das Board nicht per Power-Taster abzuschalten ging hatte ich erst letztens mit meinem KGPE. Und es war das Adapter von PCIe -> ATX12V. Es gab also nicht den ordngem. "Saft" ans Board für die CPU weiter. Server ließ sich auch nur per Steckerleistenschalter "abwürgen". Auf die Spur bin ich dem gekommen weil der CPU-Lüfter am CPUFan-Anschluss nicht anlief, an einem anderen Fan-Anschluss dagegen schon.
Inwieweit das deine Konstellation betrifft ...    ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2013)

Ich muss mich jetzt für eine Woche verabschieden, wir fahren in den Urlaub. Ab den 10.09.13 bin ich wieder mit meinen Servern online!


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2013)

Erholsamen Urlaub !


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2013)

Jooo - schöne Ferien
Btw. ich hatte an meinen 14 Ferien-Tagen die Kisten laufen lassen


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2013)

Bumble winkt mit der Holzhandlung ...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. September 2013)

Der Server läuft und läuft und läuft, mittlerweile ergab sich der Trend, dass alle 3 - 4 Tage mal dem Infordisplay was nicht passt. Zuletzt hat es wegen der Soundkarte herum geheult, die flog dann einfach raus. Den zusätzlichen IDE Brenner, nutzlos aber schön, sobald ich die Blende schwarz "lackiert" habe. 

Und was sagt mir das Strommessgerät: knapp 207,5h (Mit Wartungsstandzeit) a knapp 71kWh *such such rechne rechne* 15€ schon verbraten  Ich glaube ich komme billiger wenn ich mir einen neuen Spiele PC baue u. den alten Falten lasse


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2013)

Ich bin seit heute auch für ne Woche  im Urlaub, aber mein Server faltet zu Hause fleißig weiter.

Handhabt jeder anderst wenn man in den Urlaub fährt.


----------



## mattinator (2. September 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> wir fahren in den Urlaub.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit heute auch für ne Woche  im Urlaub


 
Gute Erholung bei ausreichend Abstand vom Job.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit heute auch für ne Woche im Urlaub ...



Schöne Ferien 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ... aber mein Server faltet zu Hause fleißig weiter.


 
Guuuut - der Mann


----------



## Raspo (4. September 2013)

@ Abductee 

Ich würde mich mit dem Asus Support für Serverhardware in Verbindung setzen. 
Die holen das Board kostenlos ab und geben Dir nen Neues, wenn's nen Hardwaredefekt ist. 

Oder reparieren es. 

Hab ich alles durch. 

Welche Revision hast Du? 1.03?
Ich habe 1.04, läuft wie es soll...


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2013)

Auf welchen Beitrag beziehst du dich?
Mein Großer läuft wie ein Uhrwerk.


----------



## Thosch (4. September 2013)

...    ...


----------



## Raspo (5. September 2013)

Äh, ich meinte natürlich Schmidde


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2013)

Raspo schrieb:


> Äh, ich meinte natürlich Schmidde



Sind ja auch so leicht zu verwechseln


----------



## Thosch (5. September 2013)

Soooooo ...  ... ich melde mich mal vorsichtig unter die BigWU-Faltern zurück. Mal sehen für wie lange diesmal ...  ...  ... ASUS sei gedankt ...  ... und hat sich gleich ne 810*3* gezogen ...  ...

Werde aber nicht mehr 24/7 falten, da ist bei mir irwie "die Luft raus ist", nur noch die Bereitschaftswochen wo eh immer ein PC laufen muss. Und die knapp 500€ Nachzahlung waren auch reichlich "Gesprächsstoff" genug.


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Und die knapp 500€ Nachzahlung waren auch reichlich "Gesprächsstoff" genug.


 Uuupppsss. Du meinst wirklich die Stromrechnung ? Bei mir waren es nur um 80€, und die auch nur durch Preiserhöhung. Den Verbrauch konnte ich im Vergleich zum Vorjahr auf Grund sparsamerer Hardware senken.


----------



## Thosch (6. September 2013)

Na ja ... da liefen der Server mit seinen ca 325W *und* der Spiele-PC mit seinen damals 365W über fast 3 o. 4 Monate 24/7. Zwischendrinnen noch´n bisschen das Laptop ...  ...
Ansonsten bin ich schon sparsam im Stromverbrauch (gewesen) ...  ... sicher war da auch die Preiserhöhung mit drin.    Wenn man aber vorher wenig verbrauchte dann kommts halt zu so einer Nachzahlung.  
Mittlerweilen schaue ich auch mehr nach dem Verbrauch neuer HW.


----------



## Abductee (7. September 2013)

Da mein Wunsch auf einen großen Xeon immer größer wird, push ich nochmal meinen Großen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...kerne-amd-opteron-6272-16gb-quad-channel.html


----------



## Thosch (8. September 2013)

Wird nicht einfach das Teil zu verkaufen, leider. Vllt. bei ebay ...     ... aber dann zu welchem Preis ... da treibts einem die Tränen in  die Augen. Schade um den mit Herzblut zusammen gebauten Rechner. Müßtest  den 32C dort anbieten wo solche Maschinen eher benötigt/benutzt werden,  wo solche Mehrkerner von Nutzen sind ...  ... Profibereich, BOINC vllt., F@H nicht zu vergessen, SETI auch noch ...    ...
Würde ja mein Teil auch "lostreten" wollen und dann vom Erlös nen "besseren" GamingPC zusammen zu stellen ... der dann auch nebenbei ordendlich falten kann ...  ...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. September 2013)

Ich würde auch gerne, ne Workstation von Dell mit Platz für ne Grafikkarte, aber den PowerEdge 2900 kann zur Post tragen wer will. Der hat seine 30kg, für so ein unhandliches Teil extrem schwer. Passt aber wiederum keine Grafikkarte ins 2900 19" System rein.

@Abductee
Bei Ebay mal versuchen zu Verkaufen, da gibt es genug Firmen und Enthusiasten die bestimmt rollig auf dein System sind. Hatte auch schon Architektenbüros/ Werkstätten die mir ein Laptop oder PC schon abgekauft haben.


----------



## Raspo (8. September 2013)

Abductee, stell ihn auch bei Planet3dnow ein, da gibt's auch paar Enthusiasten


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. September 2013)

Bin wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub! Meinen Server schmeisse ich die Tage auch wieder an....


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. September 2013)

Ich verkaufe nun meine Server Komponenten, vom Chef bekomme ich nun mittlerweile meinen 5. wenn nicht sogar 6. PC, wohin damit  Und ich möchte gerne eine Workstation mit 2 CPUs mit Platz für eine oder zwei podentere Grafikkarten im Sli Betrieb u. modernere Quad Xeons.

Die 2x Intel Xeon 5060 mit 3,2GHz bringen mir kaum was. Außer eine "gute" Raumwärme, und eine horrende Stromrechnung pro PPD.


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2013)

Gibt es unter Linux eigentlich einen vernünftigen Weg den aktuellen CPU-Takt angezeigt zu bekommen?
Alle Konsolenbefehle haben mir bisher nur den "normalen" Takt ausgespuckt.
In meinem Fall die 2,1GHz
Die CPU besitzt aber einen Turbotakt und unter Windows wird auch brav auf den umgeschalten, bzw. angezeigt.
Sprich 2,4GHz auf alle Kernen und sporadisch 3,0GHz auf den vier Modulen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2013)

Ich benutze das i7z was mit meinen Xeons nahezu perfekt funktioniert, weiß aber nicht wie gut es mit Opterons funktioniert.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2013)

Ja, i7z hab ich auch mal ausprobiert.....
Ich schau einfach auf die PPD. Ist zwar etwas ungenau, aber es geht. Meiner schwankt auch immer mit dem Turbo. Durch die Übertaktung des BLCs hüpft der Turbo bei den 8101ern eher runter als bei den anderen BIGs....scheinen rechenintensiver zu sein.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. September 2013)

Hier ist ja momentan nicht viel los.....
Unter die Top100 weltweit zu kommen ist echt schwer.....Bin momentan wieder etwas gefallen auf Platz 114. 
Da werde ich mal meinen 3.Server antreten müssen, damit das etwas beschleunigt wird....der Opteron6272 läuft jetzt auch wieder mit *Folding Client Summary*


----------



## sc59 (17. September 2013)

Hey picar81
es gibt ja inzwischen upgrademöglichkeiten für deinen E5-2687W.

hatt zum beispiel bei "upgrademonkey" schon mal jemand geordet?
greetz sc59


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. September 2013)

sc59 schrieb:


> Hey picar81
> es gibt ja inzwischen upgrademöglichkeiten für deinen E5-2687W.
> 
> .................
> greetz sc59


Ja, wäre sehr verlockend! Ivy mit 8x3,4GHZ und 25MB Cache! Und würde auf dem Board auch laufen.....
.....aber der 2687W läuft jetzt so gut, der wird nicht zerlegt, solange alles fehlerfrei läuft. 
Hatte ja erst große Probleme mit einem Kurzschluss, musste komplettes Board und einen RAM austauschen. Darum bleibt der so, wie er ist. 
Auch für die anderen Komponenten(Corsair H80 Kühlung) ist es nicht gut, die ewige Verbiegerei beim Aus- und Einbau, nicht dass mir die undicht werden....
Und eine Preisfrage ist es ja auch, da ich für meine 2687W nur noch gut die Hälfte bekomm......

Wenn dann baue ich einen neuen Server zusammen....


----------



## Amigafan (22. September 2013)

Für all unsere "Serververrückten"   eine kleine Info zu dem neuen IvyBridge-Xeon E5-2697v2:

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=24966

Man beachte die Effizienz . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2013)

Geil!!! 

Leider sauteuer >  ab 3'050Euro 

Ps: ES-Versionen in der Bucht für 1'064Euro  > mir leider viel zu teuer.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Geil!!!
> 
> Leider sauteuer > ab 3'050Euro
> 
> Ps: ES-Versionen in der Bucht für 1'064Euro  > mir leider viel zu teuer.



... nicht nur dir ...


----------



## Amigafan (23. September 2013)

Wenn ich aber den Preis der ES-Version in Relation zu 2 Opterons 6272 setze und den Energie-Minderverbrauch betrachte . . .  (haben wollen . . . ) 
Man(n) kann ja mit "nur" Einem starten . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2013)

Hast ja schon irgendwie recht - Amigafan *zustimm*
Gerade ein "Starter" könnte es durchaus so machen

Aber für mich macht es *zusätzlich* (zumindest momentan) wenig Sinn


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber den Preis der ES-Version in Relation zu 2 Opterons 6272 setze und den Energie-Minderverbrauch betrachte . . .  (haben wollen . . . )


Bei Neuanschaffung eines Servers geb ich dir recht.

"Nur" zum Aufrüsten zu teuer.


----------



## Amigafan (23. September 2013)

*@Bumblebee und A.Meier-PS3*

Genau so wollte ich das auch verstanden wissen . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Für all unsere "Serververrückten"   eine kleine Info zu dem neuen IvyBridge-Xeon E5-2697v2:
> 
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=24966
> 
> Man beachte die Effizienz . . .


Die im Link angegebenen 395K PPD mit dem 2687W und einer P8104 stimmen nicht ganz oder er hat ein sehr schlechtes System......meiner schafft 460K PPD!


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. September 2013)

Welche Projekte bekommt Ihr momentan als "BIGADV" - Falter?
Ich bekomme sie relativ ausgeglichen von P8101 bis P8105. Manchmal überwiegen die P8101er......aber sehr selten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Welche Projekte bekommt Ihr momentan als "BIGADV" - Falter?
> Ich bekomme sie relativ ausgeglichen von P8101 bis P8105. Manchmal überwiegen die P8101er......aber sehr selten


Die gleiche Projektvergabe.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2013)

... Bunte Mischung ...


----------



## Thosch (29. September 2013)

Diese Woche 1 einzelne 8101er, ansonten 8103er und -04er.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. September 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Diese Woche 1 einzelne 8101er, ansonten 8103er und -04er.


Freut mich, dass Du wieder etwas faltest.....


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2013)

@Tosch
Wie gehts deinem Großen? 
Läuft er wieder?


----------



## Thosch (1. Oktober 2013)

Komisch, eigendl. hatte ich schon die Tage mal eine Antwort verfasst ... die ist aber gar nicht (mehr) da ...    ...

Ja der "Große" läuft schon etwas länger wieder (Anfang Sept.    ). Lustig ist u.a. das jetzt, da ich auf dem neuen Board die RAM-Spannung bei _Default_ (1,5V) belassen habe, die Riegel als DDR3-*1600*  und nicht mehr als 1333er laufen. Hatte beim vorherigen MoBo "Spar-RAM"  mit 1,25V drinnen, dieser lief nicht zufriedenstellend bzw. hatte beim  Falten Fehler geschmissen. Und hab dann 2GB-Module gekauft und die  reingepflanzt. *Extreme* Zuwächse kann ich aber deswegen nicht vermerken, bzw. sind mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Komisch, eigendl. hatte ich schon die Tage mal eine Antwort verfasst ... die ist aber gar nicht (mehr) da ...    ...


 
Gelöscht ist nichts, das würde ich ansonsten (trotzdem) sehen...


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Oktober 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gelöscht ist nichts, das würde ich ansonsten (trotzdem) sehen...



Wurde zusammengefaltet......


----------



## Schmidde (12. Oktober 2013)

*The Rig is on fire!* ....fast 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das "Invalid Memory configuration on CPU 2" Mysterium scheint fast gelöst....nachdem ich seit langem mal die Zeit und Lust hatte mir die Sache nochmal anzuschauen 
Auf dem Bild sieht man meinen 2x Molex auf 8Pin ATX12V Adapter, dazwischen noch zwei Molex auf 3Pin (Lüfter) Adaper, wobei letztere nach zwei Jahren den benötigten Strom für die 2. Cpu anscheinend nicht mehr mitmachen wollten 
Die waren im innern teilweise schon so verformt/leicht zusammengeschmolzen das ich ne Zange brauchte um die Stecher auseinander zu bekommen. Hab jetzt mal einen PCI-E auf 8Pin ATX12V bestellt, kommt Anfang nächste Woche 
Ich hoffe nur das der Rest soweit heile geblieben ist, zumindest die angeschlossenen Lüfter laufen noch und auch einen Kurzschluss innerhalb der Stecker kann ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2013)

@Schmidde: Wen ich es richtig im Gedächnis habe, sind genau diese PCI-E-ATX-Adapter schon hier zwei drei Faltern durchgeschmort!


----------



## Schmidde (12. Oktober 2013)

Hm ok. 
Naja ein neues Netzteil will ich mir nicht unbedingt kaufen, wenn dann müsste ich sehen ob ich das 2. ATX12V Kabel für mein Seasonic irgendwo herbekomme. Das lässt sich direkt an der PCIE Buchse am Netzteil einstöpseln.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Oktober 2013)

@Schmidde: Ich kann auch nur strengstens von einem Adapter abraten, mich kostete es einen Ram-Riegel und das Mainboard und das war ein schleichender Tod über 6 Monate. Hier sollte man nicht an Geld sparen anfangen...


----------



## Thosch (13. Oktober 2013)

Moin@all.
@picar81_4711:Stimme ich dir erst mal zu. Aaaaber ... wenn man das NT nun schon mal hat muss man mit dem Adapter leben ... klingt komisch, ist aber so.  

@Schmidde: Die Adapter, so wie einer bei mir schon "verbacken" den Geist aufgegeben hatte, gibts beim "großen Fluss". Hatte mich für solch einen entschieden da ich annahm das über PCIE einiges an Saft (stabil) laufen kann. Im Nachhinein würde ich es sicher auch anders machen und ein NT mit 2x 8Pin-ATX12V kaufen. Hätte ich jedenfalls nicht gedacht das so ein Adapter mal ein Problem sein würde. Zumal die AMD Server-CPUs eigendl. nicht hoch taktend sind und um die 115W ziehen (lt. "sensors").   
Aber "etwas gewagt" ist dein 4-Stecker-Adapter für mich dann schon ...  ...


----------



## Schmidde (13. Oktober 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Aber "etwas gewagt" ist dein 4-Stecker-Adapter für mich dann schon ...  ...


 

Naja, sind 2x Molex auf 4 Pin ATX12V Adapter (natürlich jeweils an einem anderen Molex Stecker vom Nezteil angeschlossen!) welche ich noch daheim hatte.
Nur ist bei denen, genau wie bei den PCIE Adaptern, das Problem das die eine 12V Leitung in zwei "aufsplitten", und das der Stecker wohl nicht so mitmacht.
Obwohl der Molex Stecker meines Wissens nach 1A abkann, was mehr als ausreichen sollte!?

Abgeraucht ist mir ja allerdings der mittlere Adapter für den Lüfter, der den hohen Strom an den Kontakten nicht mehr mitmachte (war auch nicht mehr der neueste )

Ich werds jetzt mal mit dem PCIE Adapter versuchen, und wenn die restliche Hardware heile ist wohl ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2013)

@Schmidde: Wenn die Hardware heile ist, würde ich versuchen den bereits von dir erwähnden zweiten Kabelsatz für das Seasonic-NT zu bekommen > so habe ich es bei meinem Server auch gelöst.


----------



## Schmidde (13. Oktober 2013)

Worüber hast du den bestellt? Den EU Support? 
Deutschen Support gibt es ja soweit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Thosch (13. Oktober 2013)

Bekommt man denn nachträglich nen 2. Kabelsatz, wenn ja wo ? Ich würde ein 2. CPU-Kabel gerne nehmen ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab gar nix bestellt > dadurch das ich ein zweites Seasonic-NT habe (1090T-Rechner), hatte ich auch das entsprechende Kabel über. 

Ob man es bestellen kann weiß ich nicht. 

Ich würde mal nachfragen und falls möglich ist eines zu bekommen mit den Kosten für ein neues NT mit zwei ATX-Steckern abwägen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. Oktober 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Worüber hast du den bestellt? Den EU Support?
> Deutschen Support gibt es ja soweit ich weiß nicht.


Vom Support bekommst du ne Mail, dass Seasonic in Deutschland RMA über Sander Computer abwickelt.
Die haben auch Kabel. Wenn du das passende hier nicht findest, ruf doch mal dort an:

| sander-europe.eu |


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2013)

Bei uns auffer Arbeit geht demnächst nen Schwung DL360G7 (Je 2x Xeon E5540) aus dem "Produktivbetrieb"... Rennen dann als Testsysteme für die IT (bestehend aus meinem Kollegen und mir) unter Linux weiter - 24/7... Mal sehen was sich da falten lässt.
Als Stabilitätstest hab ich Folding bei uns schon eingeführt, die neuen Server (Sandy-Basis) durchlaufen nen zweiwöchigen Stresstest inkl Folding...


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Oktober 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bei uns auffer Arbeit geht demnächst nen Schwung DL360G7 (Je 2x Xeon E5540) aus dem "Produktivbetrieb"... Rennen dann als Testsysteme für die IT (bestehend aus meinem Kollegen und mir) unter Linux weiter - 24/7... Mal sehen was sich da falten lässt.
> Als Stabilitätstest hab ich Folding bei uns schon eingeführt, die neuen Server (Sandy-Basis) durchlaufen nen zweiwöchigen Stresstest inkl Folding...


 Dann halte uns bitte auf dem laufendem, was und wann bei Dir/Euch so faltet...und wieviel PPD dabei rausspringen


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bei uns auffer Arbeit geht demnächst nen Schwung DL360G7 (Je 2x Xeon E5540) aus dem "Produktivbetrieb"... Rennen dann als Testsysteme für die IT (bestehend aus meinem Kollegen und mir) unter Linux weiter - 24/7... Mal sehen was sich da falten lässt.
> Als Stabilitätstest hab ich Folding bei uns schon eingeführt, die neuen Server (Sandy-Basis) durchlaufen nen zweiwöchigen Stresstest inkl Folding...



Tönt doch schon mal ganz gut


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Oktober 2013)

Mit meinen 3 Servern schaffe ich momentan "nur" 570k ppd Hab 8101er am laufen....
Aber in 24h überhole ich Harlam357, den Macher von HFM.net


----------



## Schmidde (16. Oktober 2013)

So, Käbelchen ist angekommen und gerade eben eingebaut.....Server?! Läuft 
Mal sehen wie er die Nacht übersteht


----------



## Amigafan (16. Oktober 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, Käbelchen ist angekommen und gerade eben eingebaut.....Server?! Läuft
> Mal sehen wie er die Nacht übersteht


 
Ich drück Dir die Daumen . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, Käbelchen ist angekommen und gerade eben eingebaut.....Server?! Läuft
> Mal sehen wie er die Nacht übersteht


Kabel cool geblieben?


----------



## Schmidde (17. Oktober 2013)

Jup, und was noch wichtiger ist, der Server läuft bis jetzt absolut stabil 
Die Hardware scheint also in Ordnung zu sein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2013)

Bei meinem Server und Mora zeigen sich auch langsam Abnutzungserscheinungen:
Heute Morgen was es ungewöhnlich laut im Büro > bei beiden meldet sich je ein Lager eines Lüfters.
Hab nun heute Abend was zu tun.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Server und Mora zeigen sich auch langsam Abnutzungserscheinungen:
> Heute Morgen was es ungewöhnlich laut im Büro > bei beiden meldet sich je ein Lager eines Lüfters.
> Hab nun heute Abend was zu tun.



Ja, das ist so

Dauerläufer die dauernd laufen laufen dauernd und nützen sich ab 

Mit der Hardware die ich mit F@H schon "verschlissen" habe könnte man eine grosse Kiste füllen


----------



## Abductee (18. Oktober 2013)

Wir könnten ja eine Spendenbox einführen.
Falter in Not 

Ich hab noch einige OEM-Lüfter rumliegen die ich nicht mehr brauche.
Wenn ich hilfsbedürftige Falterknechte unterstützen kann und nicht am Porto sitzen bleibe räum ich gern meine Wühlkiste.

Ich bin die nächsten zwei Wochen in Vorarlberg, wenn ich es über die Grenze schaffen sollte ohne auf eine Schoki-Tretmine zu steigen, oder von einer Toblerone Selbstschussanlage erwischt zu werden komm ich auch auf ein schweizer Postli.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2013)

Die Lager der beiden Lüfter sind momentan ruhig: ich lass mal die Schraubaktion sein solange sie ruhig bleiben. 
Habe momentan echt keine Lust an meiner Hardware herumzuschrauben obwohl ich noch eine grössere Baustelle hätte (Wakü-Kühler der einen 460er die WP erneuern ).


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Oktober 2013)

Defekte Lüfter sind echt langweilig und nerven...bis jetzt läuft alles rund......die angegebenen Laufzeiten der Lüfter stimmen auch oft nicht....


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hoffentlich bekommen wir die Punkte nach dem geplanten Shutdown nachgeschrieben.....


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekommen wir die Punkte nach dem geplanten Shutdown nachgeschrieben.....



Ja, da summiert sich ganz schön was zusammen


----------



## Schmidde (23. Oktober 2013)

So, das 2. CPU Kabel von Seasonic ist unterwegs (kostenfrei ), so lange wird der Adapter wohl noch halten 
...und in den Top 20 bin ich seit langem auch wieder zu sehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, das 2. CPU Kabel von Seasonic ist unterwegs (kostenfrei ), so lange wird der Adapter wohl noch halten
> ...und in den Top 20 bin ich seit langem auch wieder zu sehen


Das nenne ich Service.

Ich freue mich für dich.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. November 2013)

*@Schmidde*: Ist das kostenlose Kabel angekommen?


----------



## Schmidde (3. November 2013)

Jup, schon leztzte Woche 
Verrichtet auch schon seine Arbeit, und ich hoffe das ich jetzt wieder eine weile Ruhe mit meinem "dicken" habe


----------



## Muschkote (20. November 2013)

Bitte meinen Xeon-Falter mit in unsere Liste eintragen.

Muschkote Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2680 ES @ 3,1 Ghz (16/32) 150.000/---.---/280.000 (P8101) - 400.000 (8104) 400W Ubuntu 13.04

Danke


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2013)

Erledigt .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2013)

Das langweillige Thema:
Hab herrausgefunden welcher Lüfter im Server zeitweise Lärm macht > es ist der im NT.
Was kann ich da machen?

NT auf Garantie wechseln (Seasonic X-560)?

Wäre mit einem Falltausfall von mehreren Tagen bis Wochen verbunden da ich kein NT mehr rumliegen habe und ich finaziell ein Sparkurs fahren muß.


----------



## Abductee (23. November 2013)

Wenn du einen elektrischen Beruf gelernt hast, würd ich ja sagen tausch ihn gegen einen anderen.
Andererseits hast du ja noch Garantie drauf und es wäre schade die verfallen zu lassen.

Hat das Netzteil nicht so einen semi-passiven Betrieb?
Was passiert wenn du einen anderen Lüfter auf den jetzigen drauflegst?
Oder beim Auslass einen Lüfter zum ansaugen hinstellst?
Springt der Lüfter dann noch an?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2013)

Das Problem mit dem semi-passiven Betrieb ist das der Lüfter nur aus ist wen die Last unter 50% ist und ich bin mit 350W ein ganzes Stück darüber. 
Die Frage ist jetzt ob die Lüftersteuerung an diese 50% gekoppelt ist oder ob er erst ab einer gewissen Temperatur anspringt.

Ich werd es wohl mal mit einem aus dem NT saugenden Lüfter versuchen, da ein in das NT blasender Lüfter mehr als schwierig werden würde > siehe Bild von meinem Server in der Seitenansicht, NT ist unten rechts verbaut und zwischen Gehäuseboden und Schreibtisch sind grade mal 4cm abzüglich des Luftfilters. 

Das NT ist noch nicht ganz 2 Jahre alt, folglich sind noch mehr als 3 Jahre vorhanden.


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. November 2013)

Warum auch immer der Netzteillüfter kaputt gehen muss....den kann man ja so super austauschen......man muss nichts ausbauen bzw. abschalten......

Das kenne ich auch.....alles andere läuft super.....


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. November 2013)

So, es ist so weit. Meine 2 Server werde ich heute auslaufen lassen....also die WU beenden mit "-oneunit" und dann abschalten.
Dann wird nur noch der 2687W sein Werk tun. Denn über 10.000 KW pro Jahr wäre mir ein bisschen zuviel!
Habe heute mal alle Server abgesaugt nach ca. 3 Monaten aber ich muss sagen, im Keller kommt fast kein Staub zusammen und der vorhanden ist, den hat es anscheinend durchgesaugt durch die Lüfter+Kühler.
Schlimmer ist der Zimmerstaub, der macht immer gleich alles dicht....


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2013)

Welche beiden sind das denn dann?


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. November 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Welche beiden sind das denn dann?


Der opteron6272 und der X5690. Die sind vom PPD/W - Verhältniss am "schlechtesten".....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2013)

Langsam kommt es mir so vor als wolle Standfort uns Serverfalter auf die kommende Kernbegrenzung der BigWU's vorbereiten: 
 In den letzten 2 Wochen waren es 1X P8104, 3X P8103 und mit der aktuellen 10X P8101.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Dezember 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Langsam kommt es mir so vor als wolle Standfort uns Serverfalter auf die kommende Kernbegrenzung der BigWU's vorbereiten:
> In den letzten 2 Wochen waren es 1X P8104, 3X P8103 und mit der aktuellen 10X P8101.


Naja, bei mir war es ziemlich ausgeglichen, also: von allem etwas......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2013)

Langsam wird es langweilig > die sechste P8101 in Folge


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Dezember 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Langsam wird es langweilig > die sechste P8101 in Folge


Ärgerlich Mein Beileid 

Auch bei mir hat jetzt die 8101er-Folge anscheinend begonnen....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2013)

Nach 7 P8101 ist endlich was anderes gekommen (P8104).


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Dezember 2013)

Dafür ist die "Welle" jetzt wohl bei mir 
Nur noch 8101er


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Dezember 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dafür ist die "Welle" jetzt wohl bei mir
> Nur noch 8101er


 und bei mir....eine P8104 auf drei P8101......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2013)

Nach der P8104 hab ich auch wieder ne P8101 bekommen, hoffe das es in 2h was anderes wird.


----------



## mattinator (3. Januar 2014)

Einfach mal unkommentiert eine hier vllt. interessante Seite, auf die ich heute in der Fa. gestoßen bin: Chapter 11. Power Management.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Januar 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Einfach mal unkommentiert eine hier vllt. interessante Seite, auf die ich heute in der Fa. gestoßen bin: Chapter 11. Power Management.


 Interessant....


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Januar 2014)

Ich lege mal auf unbestimmte Zeit eine Faltpause ein. Grund: Stanford.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2014)

Wieso das?
Standfort hat "noch" keine Hand an die BigWU's gelegt.

Wäre sehr schaaaaaaaaaaaade.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich lege mal auf unbestimmte Zeit eine Faltpause ein. Grund: Stanford.



Ooooch nööö - sch...ade eigentlich

Komm bald wieder - *wir* ( und die Forschung ) brauchen dich


----------



## Loetkolben666 (29. Januar 2014)

Hat immer noch keiner einen GPU-Server am Start?
Ich hab mal einen Vergleich gemacht.

Testsystem:

3960X @ 4500MHz
2x R9 290X @ 1050/1375, PT @ 100%
2x Liang D5
12x 120mm Lüfter

idle ~ 155W

1 x GPU ~300W ~173000
2 x GPU ~470W ~346000

Die Effizienz PPD/Watt sollte mit mehreren GPUs, Non OC-Board und ohne Wakü also steigen?
Zum Vergleich braucht mihapiha`s Server, 700W für 490000 PPD. Schon mit einer dritten GPU wäre man bei ~549000 PPD bei ~670W.

Oder GPU-Server hier nicht erlaubt?

*Kopiert*


----------



## RonRonsen (31. Januar 2014)

Hi... Wollte mal fragen, ob es mit dem möglich wäre was zu reißen?   HP ProLiant BL460c G6 | 2x Xeon QuadCore E5520 | 16x 2,26 GHz | 12 GB RAM (ECC) | eBay
Schließlich wäre das ein unschlagbarer Preis, aber sicherlich ohne GPU. Hab bloß keine Ahnung ob man da so ohne weiteres ein OS drauf bekommt.

MfG Ronny


----------



## bingo88 (31. Januar 2014)

RonRonsen schrieb:


> Hi... Wollte mal fragen, ob es mit dem möglich wäre was zu reißen?   HP ProLiant BL460c G6 | 2x Xeon QuadCore E5520 | 16x 2,26 GHz | 12 GB RAM (ECC) | eBay
> Schließlich wäre das ein unschlagbarer Preis, aber sicherlich ohne GPU. Hab bloß keine Ahnung ob man da so ohne weiteres ein OS drauf bekommt.
> 
> MfG Ronny


 Das ist ein Blade Server. Dafür benötigst du ein passendes Chassis (HP c3000 oder c7000; sehr teuer!), da man den nicht stand alone betreiben kann (steht auch in fetter grüner Schrift oben im Angebot). Kannst du also vergessen, zumal die CPU auch nicht mehr ganz so frisch ist (Leistung/Stromverbrauch).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2014)

Da BigWU nicht geht, werden wohl 30-40kPPD bei den normalen SMP's drin sein.


----------



## RonRonsen (31. Januar 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Blade Server. Dafür benötigst du ein passendes Chassis (HP c3000 oder c7000; sehr teuer!), da man den nicht stand alone betreiben kann (steht auch in fetter grüner Schrift oben im Angebot). Kannst du also vergessen, zumal die CPU auch nicht mehr ganz so frisch ist (Leistung/Stromverbrauch).


 


Gegenbeweis  :   HP Blade server*bl460*first boot* - YouTube


----------



## bingo88 (31. Januar 2014)

Ich arbeite mit so nem Zeugs, ich kann dir sagen, out of the box läuft das defintiv nicht.

1. Kein Netzteil. Bladeserver werden durch das Chassis versorgt. In der Regel gibt es einen fetten Stecker an der Rückseite des Blades, darüber läuft dann Stromversorgung und I/O (z.B. Netzwerk, USB, etc. gibt es nicht direkt am Blade).

2. Keine Kühlung. Die Blades selbst haben keine Kühlung, sondern werden durch Lüfter im Chassis gekühlt. Deswegen ist der Spaß auch so wohnzimmerkompatibel.
Dieser hier hat eine aktive Kühlung unter dem schwarzen Plastikcover.

In dem Video kannst du sehen, dass sowohl eine externe Kühlung als auch eine externe Stromversorgung gebastelt wurde. Wenn du dich auf so etwas einlassen möchstest, werde ich dich nicht davon abhalten, aber leicht wird das nicht.


----------



## RonRonsen (31. Januar 2014)

Sorry das original Adapter Kabel von HP zeigt ja mehr wie eindeutig das da ein Anschluss für ein normales Netzteil vorhanden ist. Also ich muss mich grad Fragen ob du damit arbeitest. Aber jeder Blade Server hat hinter den CPU's min 3 bis 4 Lüfter die die Passiv Heatsinks befeuern.


----------



## bingo88 (31. Januar 2014)

Aha. Dann kauf dir das Teil doch, wenn du es besser weißt. Aber dann brauchst du dich hinterher auch nicht beschweren 

Hier sind Bilder des Blades: https://www.theserverstore.com/content/hp-bl460c-g6-blades
-  Keine Lüfter Stimmt nicht, unter den schwarzen Plastikabdeckungen sind neben dem RAM noch Lüfter versteckt.
- Kein ATX Netzteil oder Anschluss dafür
- Die Kabelpeitsche ist nur KVM, also Tastatur, Video und Maus.

Du verwechselst das vielleicht mit Rack-Servern.


----------



## RonRonsen (31. Januar 2014)

Unboxing World of Warcraft Server Blade - Deutsch - wowszene.de - YouTube
Guck mal bei ca 4:52min . Wenn Du sagst das die Belüftung im Center stattfinden soll, dann erkläre mir mal wie der Wind in das Blade Server Gehäuse kommen soll? Ich will ja nich alles abstreiten aber vieles....


----------



## bingo88 (31. Januar 2014)

Das ist auch nicht das Blade, dass du dir ausgesucht hast, sondern eins deutlich älterer Bauart.

Edit: Mea culpa, ich nehms zurück. Unter den schwarzen Plastikcovern sind neben dem RAM noch jeweils zwei kleine CPU-Lüfter. Das Netzteilproblem löst das aber nicht


----------



## RonRonsen (31. Januar 2014)

Ist richtig. Aber wenn Du Dir das oben gezeigte Video nochmal anschaust und vielleicht hinhörst wirst Doch jeder Laie feststellen, dass da paar Kleine Lüfter losheulen. Oder was soll der Krach Deiner Meinung nach sonst sein?
Naja ich glaub auch der Aufwand steht in keiner Relation. Höchstens zum Schlachten, 2 x CPU bekommste sonst nich für das Geld anderes MOBO dazu dann wird viell. ein Schuh draus.


----------



## bingo88 (31. Januar 2014)

RonRonsen schrieb:


> Ist richtig. Aber wenn Du Dir das oben gezeigte Video nochmal anschaust und vielleicht hinhörst wirst Doch jeder Laie feststellen, dass da paar Kleine Lüfter losheulen. Oder was soll der Krach Deiner Meinung nach sonst sein?


 Siehe mein Edit von vorher  (Ton hatte ich keinen an, daher ist mir das nicht aufgefallen)


----------



## RonRonsen (31. Januar 2014)

Naja sind uns einig . Aufwand nutzen steht in keiner Relation. Das Ding kaufen ein Dual Sockel schiessen für ca 150€ dann ne workstation zusammenbasteln für unter 400€ is aber ne Ansage. Vorteil davon man bekommt noch 1-2 Grakas unter. Falten kann losgehen.


----------



## bingo88 (31. Januar 2014)

Das wiederum klingt schon eher sinnvoll


----------



## Abductee (31. Januar 2014)

Wär nicht ein normales ATX-Mainboard (3x GPU) mit einer stromsparenden CPU sinnvoller?


----------



## RonRonsen (31. Januar 2014)

Maybe. Aber was fressen 3x Gpu + System für Strom? Auf lange Sicht bestimmt besser. Man weiß es nich. Und eine vernünftige Gpu kostet wie das oben genannte System . Da willst Du 3?


----------



## Abductee (31. Januar 2014)

Man kann genau so µATX mit zwei GPU`s nehmen.
Wofür wolltet ihr sonst den Server?
Aber nicht für CPU-Folding?
Die alten Xeons fressen euch arm.


----------



## bingo88 (31. Januar 2014)

Das stimmt wohl, ich habe mein Folding letztes Jahr auch eingestellt, da das einfach zu teuer wurde (und die beiden Opteron 2378 dafür viel zu wenig PPD lieferten).


----------



## RonRonsen (31. Januar 2014)

Ich bin halt zu lange raus hier. Ich weiß nicht einmal ob es noch Big WUs gibt... Ich weiß aber eines, dass hier viele schönmalerei betreiben. Wenn ich hier lese 180.000PPD und 1000watt und das das 180PPD / Watt sind. Lol 180k PPD resultieren aus 24h die 1000W sind 1 h. Das bedeutet wenn der Faltrechner 24h läuft sind 24KW Strom weg. Im Schnitt kostet 1 KW/H 0,25cent x 24 x 365 = 2190€/Jahr. Das bei deinen 3 Graka System. Das Dual Sockel System frisst die hälfte. Mit 2 x 6 Kerne + HT


----------



## mattinator (31. Januar 2014)

@*RonRonsen*

Hmm, mit den Einheiten hast Du's wohl nicht so sehr ? Das Ergebnis Deiner Rechnung ist zwar prinzipiell korrekt, aber in Deinen Rechenweg haben sich doch einige Fehler eingeschlichen.

[Klugscheiss]



RonRonsen schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber eines, dass hier viele  schönmalerei betreiben. Wenn ich hier lese 180.000PPD und 1000watt und  das das 180PPD / Watt sind.


Bei den Werten geht es um Faltleistung bezogen auf elektrische *Leistung*saufnahme des Systems. Ist der Maßstab für die Falt-Effizienz des Systems und absolut vergleichbar.
Btw., welches System hat beim Falten eine Leistungsaufnahme von 1000W (s. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/190185-sammelthread-der-serverwahn.html) ?



RonRonsen schrieb:


> Lol 180k PPD resultieren aus 24h die 1000W  sind 1 h. Das bedeutet wenn der Faltrechner 24h läuft sind 24KW Strom  weg.


Die umgesetzte (verbrauchte) elektrische *Energie* pro Tag wären (bei einer *Leistung*saufnahme von 1000W) korrekterweise 24 KW*h*.



RonRonsen schrieb:


> Im Schnitt kostet 1 KW/H 0,25cent x 24 x 365 = 2190€/Jahr.


Wenn die *Leistung* von 1 KWh 0,25 *€* kostet, ergäbe das bei einer Leistungsaufnahme von 1000W und 24/7-Betrieb jährliche (elektrische) Energiekosten von: 24 KWh * 365 * 0,25 *€* / KWh = 2190 *€*.

[/Klugscheiss]


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2014)

Ich grab den Severwahn wieder mal aus > letzter Beitrag ist ja schon fast ein Monat alt. 


Mein Server macht nach +20WU's bzw. ~3 Wochen Dauerbetrieb immer wieder Probleme (seit Anfang Jahr) > er killt mir BigWU's. 

Bis er die 20-23 BigWU's durchgefaltet läuft er anstandslos, aber dann fängt es mit den Problemen an.

Hier mal die letzten 3 gekillten WU's:
P8105 (0,38,393)


Spoiler



[03:16:49] Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps (64%)
[03:30:02] Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps (65%)
[03:43:16] Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps (66%)
[03:56:28] Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
[03:58:05] - Autosending finished units... [February 27 03:58:05 UTC]
[03:58:05] Trying to send all finished work units
[03:58:05] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[03:58:05] - Autosend completed
[04:07:49] CoreStatus = 8B (139)
[04:07:49] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x8b
[04:07:49] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[04:11:04] Trying to send all finished work units
[04:11:04] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[04:11:04] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[04:11:04] Cleaning up work directory
[04:11:44] + Attempting to get work packet
[04:11:44] Passkey found



7 WU's wieder fehlerfrei gefaltet

P8104 (0,44,344)


Spoiler



[20:31:16] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
[20:41:37] Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
[20:51:55] Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
[20:59:50] CoreStatus = 8B (139)
[20:59:50] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x8b
[20:59:50] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[21:02:49] Trying to send all finished work units
[21:02:49] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[21:02:49] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[21:02:49] Cleaning up work directory
[21:03:31] + Attempting to get work packet
[21:03:31] Passkey found



Direkt davor

P8104 (0,64,384)


Spoiler



[19:19:17] Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
[19:29:37] Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
[19:39:55] Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
[19:44:59] mdrun returned 255
[19:44:59] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=250000
[19:44:59] Work fraction=844.1787 steps=250000.
[19:45:03] logfile size=98492 infoLength=98492 edr=25 trr=1
[19:45:03] logfile size: 98492 info=98492 bed=25 hdr=1
[19:45:03] - Writing 99030 bytes of core data to disk...
[19:45:03] Done: 98518 -> 12262 (compressed to 12.4 percent)
[19:45:03] ... Done.
[19:48:06] 
[19:48:06] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
[19:48:06] CoreStatus = 72 (114)
[19:48:06] Sending work to server
[19:48:06] Project: 8104 (Run 0, Clone 64, Gen 384)

[19:48:06] + Attempting to send results [February 16 19:48:06 UTC]
[19:48:06] - Reading file work/wuresults_08.dat from core
[19:48:06] (Read 12774 bytes from disk)
[19:48:06] Connecting to http://128.143.231.201:8080/
[19:48:07] Posted data.



Und hier kommen wieder 3 Wochen problemloses Falten da ich hier den Server neu gestartet habe.


Was meint ihr, einfach nur dumme Zufälle oder ist da was im Busch?


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. März 2014)

@*A.Meier-PS3* CoreStatus = 8B (139) habe ich auch immer gehabt, als ich damals die Probleme mit meinem Server hatte. Bei mir waren es ein defekter Speicher, den ich fast nicht entdeckte(mal defekt, mal wieder nicht).
Auslöser bei mir war ein durchgeschmortes Kabel....
Aber auch bei meinem X5690 bekam ich diese Meldung, als er noch nicht stabil lief(OC). *Hast du noch OC drinnen? Mein 2687W lief bei 104MHZ FSB einwandfrei.....*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2014)

@picar81_4711:
 Ja, hab OC noch drinn (105MHz FSB).

 Hab gestern mal alles geupdatet und neu gestartet > wenn die Probleme wiederkommen werde ich mal die RAM's durchtesten.
 Falls einer der RAM-Riegel faul sein sollte hätte ich noch einen Satz rumliegen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2014)

Sind momentan faule P8102 im Umlauf? 

Mein Server hat sich ne P8102 (0/1/577) geholt und hat damit stundenlang "FILE_IO_ERROR Core-Status: 75(117)" produziert weil er ständig die Gleiche wieder bekommen hat. 

Nach Neustart des Servers plus nochmal Neustart des Clienten hat er endlich ne P8578 bekommen > zwar keine BigWU aber er faltet wenigstens wieder.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sind momentan faule P8102 im Umlauf?



Bisher ist mir nicht aufgefallen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2014)

Das Problem mit der genau gleichen P8102 ist wieder da: 
Nachdem er die P8578 fertig gefaltet hatte, bekommt er wieder diese P8102 und produziert wieder "FILE_IO_ERROR Core-Status: 75 (117)" am Stück. 

Jemand ne schlaue Idee wie ich verhindern kann das er sich immer diese eine P8102 holt? 


Edit:
Jetzt faltet er wieder (P8105) nach unzähligen Neustarts des Clienten > hab die MaschinID auf 2 geändert.


----------



## wolf7 (31. März 2014)

ist es punktemäßig eig immer noch besser mit ner VM + Ubuntu 10.10 und dem 6.34 Client zu falten, als mit dem aktuellen V7er und windows 7? (cpu folding versteht sich)

edit: wieso hab ich das in diesen Thread geschrieben? kann das nen Mod vllt in den Quatsch Thread kopieren? löschen scheint ja net zu gehen... Danke.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2014)

Jetzt ist es schon wieder passiert nachdem 5 WU fehlerlos gefaltet wurden:
Dieses mal mit einer P8105 (0/42/345)

 Hier der Eintrag aus der Log der sich ständig wiederholt:


Spoiler



[18:12:03] 
[18:12:03] *------------------------------*
[18:12:03] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[18:12:03] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[18:12:03] 
[18:12:03] Preparing to commence simulation
[18:12:03] - Looking at optimizations...
[18:12:03] - Created dyn
[18:12:03] - Files status OK
[18:12:03] Couldn't Decompress
[18:12:03] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=0 data_size=0, decompressed_data_size=0 diff=0
[18:12:03] -Error: Couldn't update checksum variables
[18:12:03] Error: Could not open work file
[18:12:03] 
[18:12:03] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR
[18:12:04] CoreStatus = 75 (117)
[18:12:04] Error opening or reading from a file.
[18:12:04] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[18:12:04] Trying to send all finished work units
[18:12:04] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[18:12:04] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[18:12:04] Cleaning up work directory
[18:12:04] + Attempting to get work packet
[18:12:04] Passkey found
[18:12:04] - Will indicate memory of 7968 MB
[18:12:04] - Connecting to assignment server
[18:12:04] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[18:12:05] Posted data.
[18:12:05] Initial: 8F80; - Successful: assigned to (128.143.231.201).
[18:12:05] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[18:12:05] Loaded queue successfully.
[18:12:05] Sent data
[18:12:05] Connecting to http://128.143.231.201:8080/
[18:12:05] Posted data.
[18:12:05] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 512)
[18:12:05] Conversation time very short, giving reduced weight in bandwidth avg
[18:12:05] - Downloaded at ~1 kB/s
[18:12:05] - Averaged speed for that direction ~1 kB/s
[18:12:05] + Received work.
[18:12:05] + Closed connections
[18:12:10] 
[18:12:10] + Processing work unit
[18:12:10] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[18:12:10] Core found.
[18:12:10] Working on queue slot 03 [April 2 18:12:10 UTC]
[18:12:10] + Working ...
[18:12:10] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 03 -np 32 -priority 96 -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 4763 -version 634'



Vorschläge?


Edit:
Hab jetzt mal einen RAM-Test gestartet, glaube zwar nicht das es daran liegt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. April 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es schon wieder passiert nachdem 5 WU fehlerlos gefaltet wurden:
> Dieses mal mit einer P8105 (0/42/345)
> 
> Hier der Eintrag aus der Log der sich ständig wiederholt:
> ...


 Ich würde einen Hardwarefehler leider nicht ausschließen. 
Zitat: _*These errors indicate an I/O hardware problem or perhaps an AV program preventing FAH from writing/reading certain work files.

*_Ich werde jetzt mal für eine begrenzte Zeit meine(n) Server die nächsten Tage anschmeissen. Damit sie nicht einrosten.......hoffe, das sie auch für einen sinnvollen Zweck verwendet werden. Bin ja momentan nicht so begeistert von Stanford.....leider......


----------



## mattinator (4. April 2014)

@*A.Meier-PS3*
Schau mal in's dmesg und /var/log/syslog. Festplatten- oder RAID-Fehler sollten dort zu sehen sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> @*A.Meier-PS3*
> Schau mal in's dmesg und /var/log/syslog. Festplatten- oder RAID-Fehler sollten dort zu sehen sein.


Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, sind keine Festplattenfehler vorhanden, nur in der syslog sind ein paar Sensorfehler drin:

dmesg:


Spoiler



[    5.068857] ata1.00: ATA-9: SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series, CXM03B1Q, max UDMA/133
[    5.068960] ata1.00: 250069680 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA
[    5.069345] ata2.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HTS543216A7A384, ES1OA70F, max UDMA/133
[    5.069458] ata2.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA
[    5.069662] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    5.069884] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG SSD 830  CXM0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    5.069946] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[    5.069947] EDD information not available.
[    5.070443] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[    5.070455] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 250069680 512-byte logical blocks: (128 GB/119 GiB)
[    5.070539] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    5.070856] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    5.070958] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    5.071135] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    5.071245] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54321 ES1O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    5.071384] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)
[    5.071413] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[    5.071414] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    5.071424] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    5.071481] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
[    5.074358]  sda: sda1
[    5.074763] ata3.00: ATA-8: WDC WD20EURS-63S48Y0, 51.0AB51, max UDMA/133
[    5.074868] ata3.00: 3907029168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA
[    5.075303] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[    5.081849] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    5.082054] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD20EURS-63S 51.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    5.082426] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
[    5.082434] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.81 TiB)
[    5.082438] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 4096-byte physical blocks
[    5.082534] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
[    5.082536] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    5.082553] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    5.096068]  sdc: sdc1
[    5.096073] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.096110] ata13: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.096142] ata11: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.096196] ata9: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.096230] ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.096276] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
[    5.096337] ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.096404] ata12: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.097018] ata14.00: ATAPI: MARVELL VIRTUALL, 1.09, max UDMA/66
[    5.097381] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk
[    5.097427] ata14.00: configured for UDMA/66
[    5.104657] scsi 13:0:0:0: Processor         Marvell  Console          1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5


 syslog:


Spoiler



SYSTIN: 41.0 C (limit = 0.0 C, hysteresis = 0.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: CPUTIN: 123.5 C (limit = 80.0 C, hysteresis = 75.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Chip: nct6776-isa-0290
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Adapter: ISA adapter
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Vcore: +0.00 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +1.74 V)
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   in1: +0.19 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   AVCC: +3.26 V (min = +2.98 V, max = +3.63 V)
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   +3.3V: +3.26 V (min = +2.98 V, max = +3.63 V)
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   in4: +0.82 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   in5: +2.04 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   3VSB: +3.31 V (min = +2.98 V, max = +3.63 V)
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Vbat: +3.28 V (min = +2.70 V, max = +3.30 V)
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   fan1: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   fan2: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   fan3: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   SYSTIN: 41.0 C (limit = 0.0 C, hysteresis = 0.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   CPUTIN: 123.5 C (limit = 80.0 C, hysteresis = 75.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   AUXTIN: 41.0 C (limit = 80.0 C, hysteresis = 75.0 C)
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   cpu0_vid: +1.708 V
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Chip: coretemp-isa-0000
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Adapter: ISA adapter
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Physical id 0: 55.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 0: 52.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 1: 51.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 2: 38.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 3: 43.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 4: 55.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 5: 49.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 6: 46.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 7: 45.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Chip: coretemp-isa-0001
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Adapter: ISA adapter
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Physical id 1: 54.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 0: 54.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 1: 46.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 2: 52.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 3: 54.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 4: 45.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 5: 50.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 6: 52.0 C
Apr  4 19:07:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord:   Core 7: 47.0 C
Apr  4 19:08:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in1: +0.19 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:08:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in4: +0.82 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:08:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in5: +2.04 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:08:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan1: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:08:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan2: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:08:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan3: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:08:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: SYSTIN: 41.0 C (limit = 0.0 C, hysteresis = 0.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:08:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: CPUTIN: 123.5 C (limit = 80.0 C, hysteresis = 75.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:09:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in1: +0.19 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:09:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in4: +0.82 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:09:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in5: +2.04 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:09:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan1: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:09:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan2: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:09:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan3: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:09:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: SYSTIN: 41.0 C (limit = 0.0 C, hysteresis = 0.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:09:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: CPUTIN: 123.5 C (limit = 80.0 C, hysteresis = 75.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:10:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in1: +0.19 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:10:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in4: +0.82 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:10:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in5: +2.04 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:10:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan1: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:10:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan2: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:10:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan3: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:10:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: SYSTIN: 41.0 C (limit = 0.0 C, hysteresis = 0.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:10:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: CPUTIN: 123.5 C (limit = 80.0 C, hysteresis = 75.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:11:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in1: +0.19 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:11:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in4: +0.82 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:11:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in5: +2.04 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:11:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan1: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:11:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan2: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:11:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan3: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:11:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: SYSTIN: 41.0 C (limit = 0.0 C, hysteresis = 0.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:11:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: CPUTIN: 123.5 C (limit = 80.0 C, hysteresis = 75.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:12:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in1: +0.19 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:12:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in4: +0.82 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:12:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in5: +2.04 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:12:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan1: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:12:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan2: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:12:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan3: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:12:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: SYSTIN: 41.0 C (limit = 0.0 C, hysteresis = 0.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:12:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: CPUTIN: 123.5 C (limit = 80.0 C, hysteresis = 75.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:13:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in1: +0.19 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:13:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in4: +0.82 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:13:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in5: +2.04 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:13:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan1: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:13:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan2: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:13:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan3: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:13:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: SYSTIN: 41.0 C (limit = 0.0 C, hysteresis = 0.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:13:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: CPUTIN: 123.5 C (limit = 80.0 C, hysteresis = 75.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:14:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in1: +0.19 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:14:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in4: +0.82 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:14:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in5: +2.04 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:14:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan1: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:14:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan2: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:14:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan3: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:14:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: SYSTIN: 41.0 C (limit = 0.0 C, hysteresis = 0.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:14:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: CPUTIN: 123.5 C (limit = 80.0 C, hysteresis = 75.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:15:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in1: +0.19 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:15:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in4: +0.82 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:15:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in5: +2.04 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:15:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan1: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:15:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan2: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:15:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan3: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:15:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: SYSTIN: 41.0 C (limit = 0.0 C, hysteresis = 0.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:15:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: CPUTIN: 123.5 C (limit = 80.0 C, hysteresis = 75.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:16:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in1: +0.19 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:16:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in4: +0.82 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:16:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in5: +2.04 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:16:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan1: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:16:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan2: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:16:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan3: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:16:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: SYSTIN: 41.0 C (limit = 0.0 C, hysteresis = 0.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:16:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: CPUTIN: 123.5 C (limit = 80.0 C, hysteresis = 75.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:17:01 Z9PE-D8 CRON[4674]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
Apr  4 19:17:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in1: +0.19 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:17:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in4: +0.82 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:17:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: in5: +2.04 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:17:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan1: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:17:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan2: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:17:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: fan3: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:17:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: SYSTIN: 41.0 C (limit = 0.0 C, hysteresis = 0.0 C) [ALARM]
Apr  4 19:17:08 Z9PE-D8 sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip nct6776-isa-0290: CPUTIN: 123.5 C (limit = 80.0 C, hysteresis = 75.0 C) [ALARM]


Vielleicht seht ihr ja was, was ich aus Unwissenheit übersehe.


----------



## mattinator (4. April 2014)

Den sensord würde ich deaktivieren oder so konfigurieren, dass die Sensoren ohne vernüftige Werte keinen Alarm auslösen. Bremst nur das System. Die "SATA link down"-Meldungen sollten jedoch maximal beim Systemstart erzeugt werden, ansonsten gibt es vllt. ein Problem mit den Kabeln.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. April 2014)

Hab gestern mal den NACL auf meinem 2xX5690 ausprobiert, wie zu erwarten sehr schlecht. Der NACL ist für kleinere CPUs mit weniger Kernen ausgelegt. Zu beachten ist allerdings, dass alle 24 Kerne ausgelastet(100%) wurden, er aber trotzdem keine Bäume ausgerissen hat.... Dabei war nicht der häufige Up- und Download das Problem, sondern die Projekte wurden auch nicht recht viel schneller fertiggestellt als bei kleineren CPUs .....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2014)

Letzte Woche haben wir meinen Server vom V6 auf dem V 7.3.6 umgestellt und seit da fast nur noch P8101.

Habt ihr auch so viele oder hab ich momentan einfach sehr viel Pech bei der Projektvergabe?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2014)

Meine laufen immer noch auf  V6 - und gemischte Projekte


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. April 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Meine laufen immer noch auf  V6 - und gemischte Projekte


 Ja, meine laufen auch mit V6 Bin voll zufrieden!


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. April 2014)

Bin für 4 Tage im Urlaub in Südtirol. Danach bin ich wieder da......mein Server auch


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bin für 4 Tage im Urlaub in Südtirol. Danach bin ich wieder da......mein Server auch



Schönen Urlaub - und danke für deinen Server


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. April 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub - und danke für deinen Server


Der Server ist zu schade, um im Keller zu stehen und nichts zu tun.......und zu geizig darf man bei den Stromkosten auch nicht werden. (haben eh Landwirtschaftstarif )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2014)

Ich war jetzt auch drei Tage weg (BMW K Treffen bei Wunderlich in Sinzig), aber mein Server lief durch.


----------



## Abductee (27. April 2014)

Den hattest du ja auch im Topcase


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal den NACL auf meinem 2xX5690 ausprobiert, wie zu erwarten sehr schlecht. Der NACL ist für kleinere CPUs mit weniger Kernen ausgelegt. Zu beachten ist allerdings, dass alle 24 Kerne ausgelastet(100%) wurden, er aber trotzdem keine Bäume ausgerissen hat.... Dabei war nicht der häufige Up- und Download das Problem, sondern die Projekte wurden auch nicht recht viel schneller fertiggestellt als bei kleineren CPUs .....


Mit wie vielen NaCl hast du getestet?

Nur mit einem der alle 24 Kerne auslastete oder hast du auch mit mehreren NaCl getestet?
Zum Beispiel mit 2 das jeder X5690 seinen eigenen NaCl hat.


----------



## Timmy99 (30. April 2014)

NaCl erlaubt bei mir nur unfreiwillig 2 Instanzen. Wenn ich die eine starte, pausiert die andere und umgekehrt. Ich bekomme beide gleichzeitig nur nach etwas hin und her dazu bewegt zu rechnen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Mai 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit wie vielen NaCl hast du getestet?
> 
> Nur mit einem der alle 24 Kerne auslastete oder hast du auch mit mehreren NaCl getestet?
> Zum Beispiel mit 2 das jeder X5690 seinen eigenen NaCl hat.


 Mit einem Nacl. Der hat alle Kerne zu 100% ausgelastet. Mit zwei nicht probiert bzw. funktioniert nicht....


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Mai 2014)

Jetzt wurde die Anzahl der Kerne für BIG-WUs auf 24 angehoben: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/24-core-threshold-for-ba-jobs/


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde die Anzahl der Kerne für BIG-WUs auf 24 angehoben



Noch kann das SR2 mitfalten.... *N O C H*


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Mai 2014)

Erscheint eigentlich *hier *mal wieder etwas neues über unser Team? Es hat sich ja bereits auch viel getan.....


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Mai 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Erscheint eigentlich *hier *mal wieder etwas neues über unser Team? Es hat sich ja bereits auch viel getan.....



Bekommen ich hier keine Antwort?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Mai 2014)

Ist doch bekannt das unser Muttermagazin nur sehr bedingt Interesse an uns hat und solange keiner der Redakteure selber faltet wird sich das auch leider wohl kaum ändern. 

Siehst ja selber wie groß der zeitliche Abstand zwischen den letzten beiden Einträge ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ist doch bekannt das unser Muttermagazin nur sehr bedingt Interesse an uns hat und solange keiner der Redakteure selber faltet wird sich das auch leider wohl kaum ändern.



Das ist leider wahr; das "kritisiere" ich ja auch seit langem
Trotzdem, habe mal noch eine PM an "den Grauen" und nfs rausgelassen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juli 2014)

Wieder mal den Serverthread ausgraben:
Gibt es neues Infos bezüglich des Gerüchts vom Ende der BigWUs per Ende Jahr.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Juli 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieder mal den Serverthread ausgraben:
> Gibt es neues Infos bezüglich des Gerüchts vom Ende der BigWUs per Ende Jahr.


 Ich habe nichts neues gehört. Wenn ich dann nächstes Jahr SMPs mit meinem 2687W falten muss, dann ist das schon etwas komisch. Meine R9-290X braucht für eine WU fast 9h und der Server würde die SMPs dann in einer guten Stunde runterhauen.......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2014)

Falls per Ende Jahr wirklich keine BigWUs mehr geben sollte, werd ich mir wohl überlegen müssen wie ich in Zukunft falten werde > keine Angst, Aufhören steht nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Juli 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Falls per Ende Jahr wirklich keine BigWUs mehr geben sollte, werd ich mir wohl überlegen müssen wie ich in Zukunft falten werde > keine Angst, Aufhören steht nicht zur Debatte.


 Viel Unterschied ist es nicht:
980x+ 290x und es faltet nur die Grafikkarte: 400W bei 200k ppd
2x2687w mit smp: 450W und ca. 175k ppd
Da kann ich meinen Server auch weiterlaufen lassen. Und eine Grafikkartenfarm habe ich nicht zu bauen vor....da würden die ppd zum Stromverbrauch noch steigen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Viel Unterschied ist es nicht:
> 980x+ 290x und es faltet nur die Grafikkarte: 400W bei 200k ppd
> 2x2687w mit smp: 450W und ca. 175k ppd
> Da kann ich meinen Server auch weiterlaufen lassen. Und eine Grafikkartenfarm habe ich nicht zu bauen vor....da würden die ppd zum Stromverbrauch noch steigen


Entschieden ist noch nichts, aber ich spiele unter anderem auch mit dem Gedanken meine 780er in den Server einzubauen und diesen dafür auch als Hauptrechner zu gebrauchen.


----------



## MESeidel (28. Juli 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> 980x+ 290x und es faltet nur die Grafikkarte: 400W bei 200k ppd


Dann greift sich der Prozessor aber ordentlich Strom.
Bei mir sind es 265W mit kleiner 54W TDP CPU.

[EDIT]gerade noch einmal geschaut.
Projekt 9201 sogar nur 245W (bei angeblich 240PPD, wahrscheinlich nur ein kurzer Sprung).
Taktet runter auf 1,3 GHz.

Wenn du einen OC Prozessor mit mehr Spannung und deaktiviertem EIST hast ist GPU only natürlich nicht perfekt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Juli 2014)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Dann greift sich der Prozessor aber ordentlich Strom.
> Bei mir sind es 265W mit kleiner 54W TDP CPU.
> 
> [EDIT]gerade noch einmal geschaut.
> ...


Das ist ein 980x mit einem alten Mainboard, der ist nur auf Leistung ausgelegt.
Wie ein alter Sportwagen.....Verbrauch ist egal.....
Mit Übertaktung zieht er noch mehr Strom. Leerlauf: 160W Prime95: 350W Falten mit Grafikkarte: 400W


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2014)

Ich grab mal wieder den Serverwahn-Thread aus und schalte dazu alle meine Server ein: *Folding Client Summary  
*


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. September 2014)

Immer noch keine Bigs in Aussicht, schade.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2014)

Ist echt komisch wen der Server nur noch ~40% der gewohnten Punkte erzeugt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2014)

Sehr gerade dass sich mein Server vor knapp 2h endlich ne BigWU (P8103) geholt hat.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. September 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sehr gerade dass sich mein Server vor knapp 2h endlich ne BigWU (P8103) geholt hat.


 Ja, meine falten auch wieder BIGs......Stanford will uns wahrscheinlich mit den kurzzeitigen SMP-Projekten schon mal auf den endgültigen Umstieg auf SMPs vorbereiten....


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2014)

Hier das selbe - gestern ne 05er bekommen


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Oktober 2014)

Es wurde ja, gesagt, dass erst ab nächstes Jahr die BIGs auslaufen sollen....Bekomm jetzt wieder 6095er WUs, wenn es so weitergeht, werde ich mal eine große Faltpause einlegen......und die 17er WUs für meine Grafikkarte gehen auch noch nicht.
Vor 2 Tagen konnte mein Server nach dem Senden einer BIG-WU sich keine neue mehr holen....musste den Clienten neu starten. 
Schau mir das ganze noch ein paar Tage an, aber wenns nicht besser wird, werd ich meine Falterei pausieren.


----------



## Thosch (6. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir läuft auch nach einigen BIGs eine 6069er ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2014)

Meiner hat vor einer Stunde ne BigWU in Form einer P8103 bekommen.


----------



## Thosch (7. Oktober 2014)

Nach der gestrigen 6069 hat der Server ca.30min versucht eine 10090 (R 40, Cl 79, G 19) Core 0xa4 zu falten. Dabei kam immer im Wechsel Core-Shutdown: 1.) Unstable_Mashine  (122=0x7a) und 2.) Interrupted  (102=0x66).    Dann wurde doch noch eine 8101 Core 0xa5 "gefunden" und zugeteilt.


----------



## sc59 (8. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich in auf der Suche nach Rat!
BIG Wu´s laufen bald aus, dennoch bin ich am überlegen noch so günstig wie möglich an ein dual setup zu gelangen das ab und an eine Wu falten soll.
Das Z9PA-D8 von Asus ist im Moment eine Überlegung von mir .(als B-Ware annehmbarer Preis)
 Zur Kühlung würde ich gerne den True Spirit 140 einsetzen. (P/L bei guter Kühlung) 
Da die RAM Bänke im 90° Winkel zur Montagerichtung liegen und das sehr nahe an den Sockel, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das vom Platz ausreicht um alle RAM Bänke zu bestücken bzw es zu Kontakt selbiger am Kühler kommt.

Welche Luftkühler werden von euch auf dem aüßerst beliebten Z9PE-D8 WS  eingesetzt.

Hatte ihr wenn vorhanden Probleme mit Erkennung der CPU im C1 stepping? 
CPU´s sind vorhanden ,Funktion noch nicht bestätigt.

mfg sc59


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Oktober 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


> ..............
> 
> Welche Luftkühler werden von euch auf dem aüßerst beliebten Z9PE-D8 WS  eingesetzt.
> 
> ...



 Finde ich super, dass Du dir einen Server bauen möchtest!
Hab keine Luftkühler sondern die Corsair H80/H100 Wasserkühlung. Und Probleme hatte ich mit der CPU-Erkennung nicht.
Welche CPUs hast Du? Bei meinen 2687Ws tut die Wasserkühlung sehr gut ihre Dienste, denn die werden schön warm bei einer TDP von max. 150W.
Beim Falten so ca. 60 bis 65 Grad warm.


----------



## sc59 (8. Oktober 2014)

Es sind  laut: QFBF --> e5-2690 ES  --> 135Watt
Die AOI´s arbeiten bestimmt sehr gut jedoch im Standard Trimm auch nicht ganz leise. 
Hatt mich bis jetzt noch keine so Richtig überzeugt, ohne je eine bessesen zu haben .Mein wissen kommt da aus Reviews und tests.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


> Welche Luftkühler werden von euch auf dem äußerst beliebten Z9PE-D8 WS eingesetzt.



Habe ja ein SR2
 Und darauf ebenfalls WaKü - "volle Hütte" mit XSPC RayStorm und dem ganzen Zugemüse
 Kann also leider nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2014)

Hallo sc59

 Ich hab ja auch ES-CPU's (E5-2687W ES), allerdings im Stepping 2 und hab keine Probleme damit. 

 Luftkühlung kann ich nicht mitreden, da meine mit einer richtigen Wakü gekühlt werden > siehe meine Signatur 

 Frag mal DaN_I oder Muschkote wie sie ihre Xeon's kühlen, soviel ich weiss haben beide auch je einen Server mit einem Z9PE-D8 WS-Mainboard.

 Gruss


----------



## mallkuss (9. Oktober 2014)

Kommentar von meiner Seite: Intel Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six-Core SLBV3 Processor 0675901039147 | eBay
Hab ich inzwischen in meinem Desktop PC, vielleicht ne gute Quelle?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Kommentar von meiner Seite: Intel Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six-Core SLBV3 Processor 0675901039147 | eBay
> Hab ich inzwischen in meinem Desktop PC, vielleicht ne gute Quelle?


Wie macht man ne Generalüberholung an einer CPU?  


Ich wusste gar nicht das noch P8102 im Umlauf sind, mein Server hat gerade eine bekommen.


----------



## mallkuss (9. Oktober 2014)

ich denke das heisst höchstens ich hab sie sauber gemacht und probiert ob sie noch geht


----------



## sc59 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Z9PE-D8 WS Ownerclub 
welche RAM Bestückung läuft auf euren boards? (Hersteller/Bezeichnung)
in den 326 Seiten finde ich die Angaben nicht mehr 
Danke im voraus
sc59


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


> Hallo Z9PE-D8 WS Ownerclub
> welche RAM Bestückung läuft auf euren boards? (Hersteller/Bezeichnung)
> in den 326 Seiten finde ich die Angaben nicht mehr
> Danke im voraus
> sc59


Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 (CMZ8GX3M4X1600C8R) 4X2GB
 Bei mir läuft leider weder der Quad noch der Trippel-Channel stabil > hab vermutlich bei der Montage der CPU-Kühler eine der Leiterbahnen beschädigt 

Click mal in meiner Signatur auf "Faltserver"


----------



## sc59 (9. Oktober 2014)

merci , 
Hatt jemand den unterschied getestet wieviel Perfomance dual zu quad channel ausmacht?
edit Antwort: 13K PPD


----------



## sc59 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hallo PCGH Folding@Home Team 70335,
Hier meine Umsetzung des F@H 2P E5-2690

Komponenten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Board: Asus Z9PA-D8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU: 2x E5-2690 (ES)
Kühler: 2x Noctua NH-U12S

RAM: G.Skill F3-12800CL7Q-8GBECO RAM läuft im dualchannel Betrieb da ich (nur!) vier Riegel besitze. 
Vieleicht hole ich mir noch einen Packen.  

Momentan wir der Rechner von einem 
PSU : Seasonic X-Serie - 650W
befeuert und wander später wieder in den Gaming PC.
Zur Bildausgabe nutze ich in der Testpahse eine GTX 660 OC WF von Gigabyte.

Ein Thermaltake Soprano hatt gestern schon seinen HDD Käfig mit der Flecks verloren,
und soll anschließend die Heimat meinens kleinen Fußwärmers werden.
Hier der Zusammenbau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

CPU Paste  RAM und Kühler in/auf den Sockel,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ganz schön eng,
 eine alte HDD anklemmen.
Wer installiert schon WIn7 neu, um Treiberproblemen aus dem Weg zu gehen
es geht mir ja auch erstmal darum ob CPU BOARD und RAM erkannt werden.
Clear CMOS Reset durchgeführt und 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  juhu.
also rein ins Bios nix Verstanden.... ich will falten....
Mal schaun was WIN7 macht .
Nach gefühlten 10min einigen Beeps, Neustarten und auf die 7-Segmentanzeige starren bin ich auf dem gewohnten Desktop.
Im Hintergrund rödelt es und es werden treiber usw versucht zu aktualisieren.
Mir egal Chrome für NaCal geladen. ein e5-2690 mit 8Kernen/16Threads Voll langsam.
Also schnell auf 16/32 aufrüsten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wieder in booten juhu die zweite CPU wird auch erkannt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Erste gehversuche mit SMP Temp sehr gut alles ausgelastet. so reibungslos hatte ich mir es nicht vorgestellt.
Langsam ging mir "Bitte bestätigen Sie die Echtheit....... auf den Sack "
Linux Mint  17 installieren.
Hier habe ich jetzt auch ein paar probleme. X-orgserver wird nicht richtig geladen bw startet nicht.
Austricksen über Recovery mode DPK aktualisieren und zack im Desktop.
V7 downloaden und ab geht die Luzi

1: Max-packet-size -->small
0xA4 ; Wu 7808 ; TPF 2:55 ; PPD 105K

2:Max-packet-size -->normal
0xA3 ; Wu 6096 ; TPF 2:48 ; PPD 115K

3:Max-packet-size -->big ; client-type --> bigadv



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sc59 Asus Z9PA-D8 | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2690 ES @ 3,3 Ghz (16/32) --/--/315K (8103) ----W LinuxMint17

Den Verbrauch liefer ich noch nach.
Ich bin begeistert 2p macht richtig spaß.
Hoffe nur meine Internet Verbindung dem Upload stand hält und die Big´s abliefern kann.
Das Board wurde als B-Ware verkauft, hatte so schieß das ,das Teil nicht geht. --> Ja es war schon mal benutzt aber "geringfüge Schönheitsfehler" konnte ich auch nach langer suche keine finden.  

greetz sc59


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2014)

Superbericht  Supersystem  - Danke *sc59*


----------



## Thosch (17. Oktober 2014)

Wenn denn wirklich die BIGWUs auslaufen ... was wird dann mit den "überzüchteten Energiewandlern" werden ? Bitcoining ? SETI ?  Sollte man nicht nen Bettelbrief schreiben damits weiter geht ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mit dabei *@Bumblebee:* Leg doch mal ein gutes Wort für uns alle ein


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dabei *@Bumblebee:* Leg doch mal ein gutes Wort für uns alle ein



Schaden kanns ja nicht ....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe momentan drauf das sie bei den SMP-WUs den Bonus entsprechend anpassen, weil das sonst ein großes Eigentor für Standfort geben könnte > wenn viele der ehemaligen BigWUler aufhöhren, geht viel Faltkraft verloren und das kann wohl kaum ihn ihrem eigenen Interesse sein.


----------



## mattinator (18. Oktober 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe momentan drauf das sie bei den SMP-WUs den Bonus entsprechend anpassen


 Ich hatte kürzlich ein Projekt, das mit meinen i7-3770k auf 7 Kernen @4.4GHz ca. 40K PPD gebracht hat. Leider habe ich mir die Nummer des Projektes nicht gemerkt, aber ansonsten habe ich so ungefähr 24K PPD mit der CPU. Wenn man das auf die Server umrechnet, sollte der Drop dann nicht ganz so extrem ausfallen. Genau habe ich das jedoch nicht durchgerechnet, müsst Ihr mal selbst vergleichen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn man das auf die Server umrechnet, sollte der Drop dann nicht ganz so extrem ausfallen. Genau habe ich das jedoch nicht durchgerechnet, müsst Ihr mal selbst vergleichen.


Hoffen wir es mal , denn wenn ich momentan auf die PPD schaue was mein Server gerade so erfaltet (3. SMP in Folge), hab ich echt meine Mühe dran zu glauben > BigWU ~300kPPD vs. SMP ~130kPPD (P8824/8834/8816)


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hab auch wieder SMPs für meinen Server bekommen...


----------



## Thosch (20. Oktober 2014)

Hab heute wieder den "32-Core" angeschmissen und er konnte/wollte sich nicht verbinden. Also deinst., war glaube ich der 7.1.3.xx (?) und den 7.4.4.xx (?) drauf gemacht und soweit alles eingetragen was rein gehört (Name,T-#, PK). Dann habe ich unter _Expert_ ->_ Extra client options_ einige Sachen "gefunden" die ich so beim alten Client nicht gesehen hatte. So z.Bsp. _fold-anon true_ ,  _child true_. Von Hand hab ich nur _client-type bigbeta_ eingetragen. Das Rest stand, u.a. sich aber selbst erklärenden (Args?) Sachen wie gesagt schon drinnen. Gibts irwo ne Liste wo all die Features aufgelistet sind ? Habe selbst nur die gefunden: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientDifferencesV6ToV7.
Hoffe ja das er nach der 7809er wieder mit ner BIG weiter macht.
Schon mal ruhige Woche @all !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2014)

@Thosch: Bei meinem Server stehen drei Flags drin:
client-type=bigadv 
next-unit-percentage=100
max-packet-size=big

Ruhige Woche kann ich echt gebrauchen:
Am Donnerstag ist die Beerdigung einer meiner besten Freunde (an Diabetes gestorben). 

Und ein weiterer trauriger Motivationsgrund mehr zu falten.


----------



## Thosch (21. Oktober 2014)

Danke dir und mein Beileid. Ich komme auch langsam dahin wo es anfängt das die Reihen sich lichten ... so ist der Werdegang, leider.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2014)

Danke fürs Beileid.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2014)

Ja, es ist hart wenn man Menschen gehen lassen muss; Menschen die einem etwas bedeuten

 Darum, *lebt* euer Leben *heute* - es ist (leider) vergänglich
 Und wenn man etwas positives bewirken kann - so wie wir es hier versuchen - dann ist das wertvoll
 So wertvoll wie die Menschen die wir gehen lassen müssen


----------



## Stefan84 (21. Oktober 2014)

@A.Meier-PS3:
Auch von mir mein herzlichstes Beileid  Kann gut nachvollziehen wie es dir geht, ich hab innerhalb der letzten 3 Jahre auch 3 geliebte Menschen verloren...
Und meine Oma liegt ganz aktuell seit knapp 4 Monaten nach einem Schlaganfall in der Klinik. 

Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich mich dazu entschlossen habe, der Forschung "behilflich" zu sein... Das Ergebnis eines Einzelnen wird nicht viel bringen, aber die *MASSE* macht den Unterschied. Und aus diesem Grunde bin ich auch dem Team von PCGH beigetreten und mache keine eigene Sache.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt Tage wie heute da möchte man den ganzen Folding-Kram echt hinschmeissen. 

 Wollte mir heute einen schönen Tag machen aber mein Faltserver hatte da was dagegen:
 Heute Morgen als ich am PC sass schaltete der Server einfach ab. 

 Ihr kennt ja sicher selber das Ganze (Alles kontrolliert, geschauen usw.) und die Stunden verstrichen. 

 Relativ bald liess sich zwar der Server wieder einschalten aber es ging nicht weiter so wie wenn das BIOS zerschossen wäre. 
 Nach einer Weile hatte ich zuverlässiger geachtet das einer der beiden 180mm-FAN's im Boden sich nicht drehte und da war klar was los war > Die eine Sicherheitsabschaltung hatte reagiert (kein Tachosignal am CPU-FAN1-Anschluss). 
 Was mich allerdings erstaunte das der die LED-Anzeige des Mainboards deswegen keinen Fehlercode ausgab.  

 Problem ist jetzt nur das ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen kann ob der Fehler weg ist, da er noch mit drei anderen Lüfter auch auftrat.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Oktober 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Es gibt Tage wie heute da möchte man den ganzen Folding-Kram echt hinschmeissen.
> 
> Wollte mir heute einen schönen Tag machen aber mein Faltserver hatte da was dagegen:
> ..........................


Das kenne ich....wo man eigentlich überhaupt keine Lust hat, muss man den Server untersuchen/reparieren....
Bitte nicht hinschmeissen, wir stehen Dir auch mental bei.....
Mir ging es so, als das 12V Kabel bei meinem 2687W durchgeschmort war. Musste alle Speicher durchprobieren, welcher jetzt fehlerhaft sei. Und dann noch das komplette Mainboard austauschen......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht hinschmeissen, wir stehen Dir auch mental bei.....


Da musst du keine Angst haben, nach der Geschichte (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...melthread-der-serverwahn-327.html#post6890027 ) kann ich erst recht nicht hinschmeissen > das würde ich schon fasst als Verrat an meinem verstorbenen Freund werten. 
In der Todesanzeige stand eh, man wohle keine Blumen für auf das Grab (Urnengrab dadurch akuter Platzmangel), man solle einer gemeinnützigen Organisation freier Wahl spenden > für wen ich mich entschieden habe ist ja klar.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich könnte langsam echt die Wände hoch > genau jetzt hat sich der Server schon wieder abgeschaltet und streikt wieder mit den selben Symptomen wie gestern.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Oktober 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich könnte langsam echt die Wände hoch > genau jetzt hat sich der Server schon wieder abgeschaltet und streikt wieder mit den selben Symptomen wie gestern.


 Wenn Du die Überwachung ausschaltest, wenn das möglich ist?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hab ihn jetzt gerade versucht zu überlisten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Der Lüfter der auf dem Foto zu sehen ist bekommt sein Strom von einem Molex-Anschluss, hat aber zusätzlich ein FAN-Stecker mit einer Tacholeitung dran > auch so wie im Hintergrund zu sehen ist (LED-Anzeige mit den Codes bleibt schwarz) lässt er sich nicht überreden zu starten.

 Ich glaube ja kaum das noch zusätzlich ne Überwachung des Stromverbrauchs dranhängt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Oktober 2014)

Du kommst logischerweise auch nicht ins Bios dann, oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2014)

Nein. 

Bios-Reset hatte ich gestern schon versucht (Jumper umgesetzt und/oder Batterie herausgenommen), aber irgendwie wollte gestern das Bios nicht in die Werkseinstellungen zurück.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hast noch Garantie auf dem Mainboard? Ich habe meins zurückgeschickt und Geld rausbekommen, mir dann ein neues gekauft und Gewinn gemacht von 20 Euro.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2014)

Versuche ich gerade rauszufinden wie lange es Garantie hat > vorletzte Woche wurde es 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ok, der eingebaute Zerstörungs-chip hat dann seine Arbeit getan..........könnte man fast meinen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hab die Quittung gefunden: Gekauft am 10.9.2012
Mein Vorstellungsthread des Server wurde vorletzte Woche 2 Jahre alt
Gemäss Onlineshop meines Hardware-Dealers hat das Board 3 Jahre Garantie 

Werde ihn wohl morgen mal kontaktieren müssen, denn ich bin gerade ziemlich ratlos. 

 Faltet halt solange der Server nicht läuft mein 1090T und meine GTX780 24/7 > wenigsten da ein paar Punkte.


----------



## Thosch (28. Oktober 2014)

Weil wir gerade beim Sterben sind ... ist auf keinen Fall zu vergleichen aber wenn man makaber genug denkt passt es.
Habe  ja meinen 32-Core nur noch laufen wenn ich Bereitschaft habe.  Jedenfalls habe ich die letzte WU noch finishen lassen und wollte heute  früh den Knecht ausschalten. Hab also den Monitor angeschaltet und lt.  Watt-Anzeige war der Rechner im Idle also fertig mit der WU. Wollte nur  im Client schauen was an Punkten rübergekommen ist und das Icon  angeklickt. Aber nix passierte. Nochmal angeklickt und dabei fror das  Bild ein. Also Resetschalter gedrückt und gewartet. Kommt ausser der  Fehlermeldung das man ein bootables Laufwerk/Medium einlegen und eine  Taste drücken soll nur noch ein komischer "verbrutzelter" Geruch durch  den Deckellüfter raus.   ... sag ich mir ... und suche eine  Silberscheibe zur Reparatur des Bootloaders raus. War ja nicht das erste  mal, schnell erledigt und alles funzt wieder ...  ... gesagt - getan, Scheibe rein, Live-Sys geladen, Rep-PRG angeschmissen und ...   ... kryptische Fehlermeldung bekommen. Jooaarr ... kenne ich ja bereits  also nochmal von vorn -> am Ende wieder (für mich) Zeichenmüll auf  dem Schirm.
Okaaay denke ich, schraubste mal auf und steckst das Datenkabel in nen anderen Anschluss, hat ja auch schon mal geholfen. Kann ich auch gleich mal dem Geruch nachgehen und suchen. 
Ich staune ja schon auf Arbeit über so manche Sache in der Technik aber das war mir mal wieder was neues. -> siehe Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab  mittlerweilen auch versucht die SSD an verschiedenen  SATA->USB-Adaptern zu lesen, die scheints aber auch mit "verbraten"  zu haben.  ...  ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Oktober 2014)

Der Anhang geht leider nicht.....


----------



## Thosch (28. Oktober 2014)

wenn ich drauf klicke gehts ...

edit: dafür jetzt 2x2 Bilder ...  ...
edit2: So wie´s scheint hats dann doch nicht die letzte WU abgeliefert ...  ... hätte spätestens jetzt angezeigt werden sollen ...   ...


----------



## Abductee (28. Oktober 2014)

Uh, das schaut aber böse aus


----------



## Haxti (28. Oktober 2014)

Da muss aber was gröberes falsch gelaufen sein, dass die ssd den stecker so zurichten konnte


----------



## Thosch (28. Oktober 2014)

Verstehe aber auch nicht wie das passieren kann, hat ja auch keiner an dem Teil gerüttelt oder so. Wie kann eine SSD so einen Schaden anrichten ... ? Hab auch mal versucht und gesucht das evtl. ein Kabel durchgescheuert ist und nen Kurzen gegeben hat. Ohne Ergebnis. Egal wie schlimm der Schaden ist, wenn man aber nicht weiß wo die Ursache lag dann ist das etwas beunruhigend. Zumal das Teil ja immer 1 Woche durchläuft. Nich das die Hütte mal abfackelt ...  ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Oktober 2014)

Mein Stecker sah so ähnlich aus. aber da konnte ich es verstehen: 12V EPS Stecker, da kommen über 100W beim 2687W durch.
Bei einer SSD ist das komisch. Da muss es ja einen gewaltigen Kurzschluss gegeben haben.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2014)

Autsch!  

Nur gut das die Stecker nicht ganz so leicht entflammbar sind. 



Hab heute noch mit meinem Hardware-Dealer telefoniert:
Normalerweise würde er auf ein Test bestehen, aber aufgrund nicht vorhandener Kühler für den 2011er-Sockel verzichtet er aufgrund meiner Schilderungen drauf > er hat keine passende CPU-Kühler, noch einen WaKü-Radis rumliegen und ich müsste extra die WaKü vom Wohnzimmer-PC zerlegen um an einen ranzukommen und der MoRa 3 ist mir zu gross um den extra mitzuschleppen. 

Bin dann heute Abend mal damit beschäftig das Mainboard auszubauen und bring es ihm Morgen dann vorbei.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2014)

Tosch - das sieht ja brutalst aus

 Kann mir auch überhaupt nicht vorstellen was da schief ging


----------



## Abductee (28. Oktober 2014)

Was war das nochmal für eine SSD?


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht lag es ja nicht an der SSD? Der Stecker war vielleicht minderwertig/ oder ein Kontakt beschädigt/verbogen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich gesell mich mal zu Thosch > hab beim Zerlegen auch einen verschmorten Stecker gefunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EPS 12V-Stecker vom CPU-Steckplatz 1

Dachte ich hätte am Sonntag alle Stecker kontrolliert, aber den hab ich offensichtlich nicht kontrolliert. 

Bin mal gespannt was Asus für die Reparatur will > neues Board würde ~400Euro kosten.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (28. Oktober 2014)

Kann das sein dass die Kabel zuwenig Querschnitt haben um über eine lange Zeit immer die fast max Strommenge zu liefern?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Kann das sein dass die Kabel zuwenig Querschnitt haben um über eine lange Zeit immer die fast max Strommenge zu liefern?


Nicht die Kabel sind das Problem, sondern die Steckverbindung selber > sonst wären ja die Kabel selber verschmort und nicht die Stecker.

Frage in die Runde:
Ich hätte zwar nochmal so ein zweiteiliges EPS-Kabel, aber ich möchte nach der Geschichte hier lieber ein einteiliges Verbauen > wo bekomme ich so eins? 
Seasonic direkt anfragen?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (28. Oktober 2014)

Also müsste man doch eigentlich Stecker haben die mehr Kontaktfläche haben um dieses Problem zu umgehen. Wird es aber nicht geben. Wird denn vom Hersteller das nicht garantiert?

Alternative Stecker und Buchsen abmachen und Kabel direkt aufs Board löten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde:
> Ich hätte zwar nochmal so ein zweiteiliges EPS-Kabel, aber ich möchte nach der Geschichte hier lieber ein einteiliges Verbauen > wo bekomme ich so eins?
> Seasonic direkt anfragen?


¨
 Korrektur:
 Ich hab kein zweites zweiteiliges EPS-Kabel mehr, das verbrannte stammte von meinem Seasonic X-750, beim X-560 lag kein zweiteiliges bei.


----------



## mattinator (28. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht ja hier wirklich übel aus. Da traut man sich gar nicht, in den eigenen Rechner zu schauen.
@*A.Meier-PS3* Viel Erfolg mit dem Mainboard, hoffentlich wird es nicht zu teuer.



Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Also müsste man doch eigentlich Stecker haben die mehr Kontaktfläche haben um dieses Problem zu umgehen.


 Das Problem ist i.d.R. nicht die Größe der Kontaktfläche, die ist normalerweise genormt. Der flächige Kontakt wird durch die Federwirkung des verwendeten Blechs erzeugt, und diese ist von der Qualität der Legierung abhängig. D.h., bei minderwertigen Legierungen reduziert sich die Federkraft mit der Einsatzdauer. Das Ganze dürfte auch noch durch größere fließende Ströme und höhere Temperaturen versträrkt werden. In der Konsequenz "schaukelt" sich das dann hoch: weniger Federkraft -> weniger Kontaktfläche -> höherer Wiederstand -> höhere Temperatur -> stärkere "Alterung" des Blechs -> weniger Federkraft ... Hatte ich vor "Urzeiten" mal an den Molex-Steckern eines billigen Netzteils beobachten können.

@*Thosch* Könnte durch einen ähnlichen Effekt zu einem Kurzschluss im Stromstecker der SSD gekommen sein.


----------



## sc59 (29. Oktober 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ¨
> Korrektur:
> Ich hab kein zweites zweiteiliges EPS-Kabel mehr, das verbrannte stammte von meinem Seasonic X-750, beim X-560 lag kein zweiteiliges bei.


 
Meines wissens gibt es das 8Pin EPS Kabel erst ab der X-650 Watt klasse dazu.
Ich stehe auch vor demselben Problem.
Von meinem X-650 habe ich dieses über, für den 2P Rechner suche ich ein NT. Überlegt habe ich das G-450 zu nehmen würde voll langen und mit max 350W belastet werden. 
--> 24Pin ATX , 4+4Pin fest verbaut. Dazu das 8Pin Eps vom X-650 an die Modulare 12V Schiene + 1x Sata 
greetz sc59


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo sc59

Hab gestern noch Seasonic ein Mail geschrieben und um ein Ersatzkabel gebeten, mal schauen ob ich eins bekomme.


----------



## Thosch (29. Oktober 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was war das nochmal für eine SSD?


 Ist ne Corsair Force 60GB SATA3 (lt.Label a.d.SSD), die war neu und unbenutzt, nirgens verbaut. 



mattinator schrieb:


> ...
> @*Thosch* Könnte durch einen ähnlichen Effekt zu einem Kurzschluss im Stromstecker der SSD gekommen sein.


Gute Frage ... aber eigdl. war auch der Adapter neu, eben alles neu. Kann es nicht genau sagen aber alles in allem kein Jahr alt, bzw in Benutzung. Das sollte eigdl. noch Spannung haben und vertragen. Und soooviel Saft läuft doch bei ner SSD gar nicht ...  ...



sc59 schrieb:


> Meines wissens gibt es das 8Pin EPS Kabel erst ab der X-650 Watt klasse dazu.
> ...


Kann ich bestädigen. Ich habe ein Seasonic X-560 verbaut, ich hatte kein 2. Kabel mit im Lieferumfang, auch lt. HB nicht vorgesehen. Musste mir eines besorgen, bzw. später ein weiteres weil das am durchschmoren war.

Es ist eine nicht zu unterschätzende Sache mit den Kabeln, aber (mir) schon etwas zu sehr "am Rande der Gewinnmaximierung" der Hersteller selbiger. Ich ziehe jedenfalls die Schlussfolgerung daraus öfters als bei einem Defekt in die Kiste zu schauen und zu schnuppern / zu kontrollieren.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Oktober 2014)

Weil wir hier momentan beim PC-Sterben sind: Das war mein EPS-Kabel(Adapter 2x6pin auf 1x8pin): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach durchgeschmort......


----------



## Thosch (30. Oktober 2014)

Kenn ich ebenfalls, wenn auch nicht ganz so heftig verbrutzelt ...

@A.Meier-PS3 : Gibts von Drittanbietern auch, glaub nicht das Seasonic da eins raus rückt ...  ... und wenn doch könnt´s teuer werden.  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/54670-a-meier-ps3.html


----------



## bingo88 (30. Oktober 2014)

Waah, da kriegt man ja Angst, dass einem die Bude kokelt  Jetzt muss ich auch mal in meinen Server gucken, ob der nicht auch derartige Spuren aufweist.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2014)

**MÄCHTIGES HOLZKLOPF** Bisher niemals nicht nie so etwas gehabt

Allerdings habe ich auch noch nie mit solchen EPS-Kabeln (z.B. Adapter 2x6pin auf 1x8pin) gearbeitet
Die waren immer entweder als fixe Installation oder als steckbare Lösung (Kabel-Management) ein Teil vom Netzteil


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist mal nen 4-Pin Stecker durchgeschmort. War allerdings meine Schuld, da das auf nem Board steckte, was nen E8600 @4,2GHz 24/7 versorgt hat .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2014)

@Thosch:
Mein Hardware-Dealer meinte eventuell hab er noch ein originales Seasonic-Kabel im Keller rum liegen.

Wen nicht schreib ich Seasonic nochmal ne Mail > mein Mail-Programm hat wieder mal ne Mail nicht verschickt.

@Bumblebee:
Aber wie du an meinem Fall siehst, ist selbst mit dem originalen Kabel vom Hersteller des NTs keine Garantie das nichts passiert.


----------



## bingo88 (30. Oktober 2014)

Zumal Seasonic ja nicht gerade ein Billighersteller ist...


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Oktober 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .................
> @Bumblebee:
> Aber wie du an meinem Fall siehst, ist selbst mit dem originalen Kabel vom Hersteller des NTs keine Garantie das nichts passiert.


 Dem kann ich zustimmen, auch wenn es in meinem Fall ein Adapter war....


----------



## Thosch (31. Oktober 2014)

... die sogen. "Gewinnmaximierung" ... Die gehen vom "normalen" Nutzer  aus und nehmen die Materialwertigkeiten, -stärken, Materialdicke auf ein  Minimum runter. Wenn wer was "stabileres" oder "haltbareres" haben will  (bei einigen Firmen heißt das z.Bsp."Military-Class") muss das extra  bezahlen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. November 2014)

*@A.Meier-PS3: *Wie gehts Dir mit Deinem Mainboard/gibt es was neues?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2014)

@*picar81_4711*: 
Warte noch auf Bescheid meines Hardware-Dealers > er meinte so wie er Asus kenne, werde ich wohl am Dienstag ein Austauschboard erhalten.


----------



## Abductee (1. November 2014)

Die Serverboards werden von Asus innerhalb 1-2 Tagen ausgetauscht.
Kommt mit DHL-Express aus Tschechien, hab so mein KGPE-D16 auch schonmal getauscht.

Der Business-Emailkontakt ist super, kein Vergleich mit den Normalsterblichen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Serverboards werden von Asus innerhalb 1-2 Tagen ausgetauscht.
> Kommt mit DHL-Express aus Tschechien, hab so mein KGPE-D16 auch schonmal getauscht.
> 
> Der Business-Emailkontakt ist super, kein Vergleich mit den Normalsterblichen.


 Dann hab ich einfach schlichtwegs Pech:
 Hab ihm das Board am Mittwoch-Abend gebracht > Gestern am Samstag war bei uns hier Feiertag und am Montag hat er geschlossen.


----------



## Abductee (2. November 2014)

Wenn du das neue Board hast, schau es dir genau an.
Den Express-Austausch realisiert Asus mit gebrauchten, bzw. aufbereiteten Mainboards.
Auf meinem war beim CPU-Sockel WLP rundherum verschmiert.

Außer dein Händler bekommt auf anderem Wege einen Neuaustausch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2014)

@*Abductee*:
 Hattest du direkt Kontakt zu Asus oder lief das auch über ein Händler? 

 Weil das widerspricht sich mit der Aussage meines Händlers, er sagte mir Asus betreibe schon gar nicht mehr den Aufwand einer Reparatur sondern tausche gleich direkt gegen ein Neues aus.

 Was eventuell sein könnte ist das Asus einen Unterschied macht was für ein Händler die Reparatur beantragt > meiner gehört zu den Golden Service Partnern (oder so ähnlich) und wirbt damit im Laden (Asus Zertifikat im Laden aufgestellt).


----------



## Abductee (2. November 2014)

Ich hab den Support direkt angeschrieben: tsd[ät]asus.com.tw (deutsch)
Der Typ hat nach ein paar Fragen ein Ersatzboard zum Versand fertig machen lassen und 1,5 Tage später war das DHL-Paket da.
Die Paketnummer kam dann von: advance.rma.eu[ät]asus.com

Vielleicht ist der Service den ich nutzte auch nur dafür gedacht das Firmen schnell wieder flott gemacht werden.
Ich hoffe das dein Händler ein neues Mainboard bekommt.
Mein Ersatzboard kam übrigens nackig ohne Zubehör, ich hätte auch nur das nackige Mainboard zurückschicken müssen.
So was kann man dann aber sehr einfach kontrollieren in dem man die Seriennummer von der Mainboardschachtel mit dem vom Mainboard vergleicht.


----------



## Thosch (2. November 2014)

Bei mir lief der Austausch über den Online-Händler. Bei mir hat dieses  "Glück" schon 2 mal zugeschlagen. Hat auch immer ne ganze Weile  gedauert. Und ich denke mal das er das Teil auch nur nach Tschechien  geschickt hatte. Zurück gabs meist ein Neuteil. Von der Quali der  ASUS-Boards bin ich etwas enttäuscht ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @*picar81_4711*:
> Warte noch auf Bescheid meines Hardware-Dealers > er meinte so wie er Asus kenne, werde ich wohl am Dienstag ein Austauschboard erhalten.


 Und? Board erhalten?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2014)

Leider Nein. 

 Ich vermute da ich ihn nicht erreicht habe, dass er heute wieder mal ne PC-Schulung gibt (sein Hauptgeschäft).


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. November 2014)

*Hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht (recht eigennützig und nur mal auf die Punkte/Watt bedacht):*

Mein Server schafft mit SMPs so ca. 175K PPD mit 450W.(388 Punkte/Watt)
Meine GTX970 macht zur Zeit 40K bis 240K PPD, also rund 140K PPD bei 300W (466 Punkte/Watt).

Wenn bei der Punkteverteilung nicht großartig etwas geändert wird ab nächstes Jahr, dann werde ich meinen Server auch ohne BIGs noch weiter laufen lassen. Denn bei der Grafikkarte kann es schon mal sein, dass sie wieder nur 40K bis 70K Punkte PPD bei 300 Watt produziert und das für mehrere Tage....da lasse ich lieber den Server laufen....
*
Aber natürlich machen wir alle Projekte durch, auch wenn sie noch so wenig Punkte abwerfen....*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2014)

Hab heute meinem Hardware-Dealer angerufen und das was ich gehört habe, tönt ja nicht gerade berauschend: 
Die Jungs vom Asus-Support wollen nichts von einem Vorabtausch wissen weil angeblich das Z9PE-D8 WS sein "End of Life" erreicht haben soll  und nun wollen sie als erstes das Mainboard kontrollieren ob es wirklich defekt ist > Nix mit schneller Regelung. 

So wie sich mein Hardware-Dealer ausgedrückt hat, ist nicht mal so sicher ob ich wieder ein Z9PE-D8 WS bekomme, da dieses ja angeblich sein "End of Life" erreicht haben soll > könnte unter Umständen lustig werden ein passendes Board zu finden, da ich schliesslich ES-CPUs habe.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. November 2014)

Hm das sind ja nicht gerade erfreuliche Nachrichten die du da hast...


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab heute meinem Hardware-Dealer angerufen und das was ich gehört habe, tönt ja nicht gerade berauschend:
> Die Jungs vom Asus-Support wollen nichts von einem Vorabtausch wissen weil angeblich das Z9PE-D8 WS sein "End of Life" erreicht haben soll  und nun wollen sie als erstes das Mainboard kontrollieren ob es wirklich defekt ist > Nix mit schneller Regelung.
> 
> So wie sich mein Hardware-Dealer ausgedrückt hat, ist nicht mal so sicher ob ich wieder ein Z9PE-D8 WS bekomme, da dieses ja angeblich sein "End of Life" erreicht haben soll > könnte unter Umständen lustig werden ein passendes Board zu finden, da ich schliesslich ES-CPUs habe.


Des kanns wohl auch nicht sein. Und des Board wird aber noch überall verkauft! Dann können die doch nicht sagen, es hat das Ende seines Lebens erreicht....
Ich würde mir noch schnell ein neues kaufen und wenn Du wirklich ein Austauschboard bekommst, dann dieses verkaufen.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2014)

Gleich mal eins auf Vorrat zu kaufen finde ich übertrieben.
Hab gestern Abend noch hier umgeschaut > viele Händler haben noch welche auf Lager.


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2014)

Lass Dich nicht hinhalten, die ASUS-Server- und -Workstation-Boards haben eigentlich auch Direkt-Support von ASUS für den Endkunden. Wenn die Garantie noch gültig ist, sollte ASUS auch ein Ersatz-Board haben. Und wenn sie im Ernstfall eins vom Händler zurückkaufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Lass Dich nicht hinhalten, die ASUS-Server- und -Workstation-Boards haben eigentlich auch Direkt-Support von ASUS für den Endkunden. Wenn die Garantie noch gültig ist, sollte ASUS auch ein Ersatz-Board haben. Und wenn sie im Ernstfall eins vom Händler zurückkaufen.


Danke für die Info.
Ich werd meinen Hardware-Dealer heute drauf ansprechen, geh heute eh hin meine neue SSHD holen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gleich mal eins auf Vorrat zu kaufen finde ich übertrieben.
> Hab gestern Abend noch hier umgeschaut > viele Händler haben noch welche auf Lager.


 Ich habe ja nur gemeint eines zu kaufen, um weiterfalten zu können....(man bedenke: PCGH-Extreme-Forum)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2014)

Hab mit meinem Hardware-Dealer telefoniert (meine SSHD ist noch nicht gekommen):
 So wie ich das Ganze verstanden habe, gibt es den schnellen Austausch-Service von Asus nur wen ich mich als Endkunde direkt mit Asus in Verbindung gesetzt hätte.
 Dadurch das ich über den Händler gehe, dauert das Ganze länger. 

 Liebes Asus-Team

 Die Verpackung könnt ihr ja wunderbar in Deutsch verfassen, aber wieso ist so was Wichtiges wie die Garantiebestimmungen nur in Englisch dabei?  
 Mein Englisch reicht nun mal dafür nicht. 


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nur gemeint eines zu kaufen, um weiterfalten zu können....(man bedenke: PCGH-Extreme-Forum)


Sag jetzt bloss mein 1090T und die GTX780 reichen nicht als vorübergehender Ersatz.


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Liebes Asus-Team
> Die Verpackung könnt ihr ja wunderbar in Deutsch verfassen, aber wieso ist so was Wichtiges wie die Garantiebestimmungen nur in Englisch dabei?
> Mein Englisch reicht nun mal dafür nicht.


 Es gibt doch hier im Forum einen ASUS-Bereich, kannst doch dort mal posten, vllt. helfen sie auf dem kurzen Wege. Evtl. habe ich von meiner ASUS-Korrospondenz auch noch deutsche Kontakte, leider kann ich da nur vom Windows ran, im Moment bin ich jedoch im Linux. Übrigens: Beim Einsenden ohne Zubehör und wenn Du die originale Verpackung behalten willst, einen andern Karton. Habe ich gerade noch gefunden: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Finden Sie Ihr Servicecenter vor Ort..



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sag jetzt bloss mein 1090T und die GTX780 reichen nicht als vorübergehender Ersatz.


Na ja, mal grad so.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Es gibt doch hier im Forum einen ASUS-Bereich, kannst doch dort mal posten, vllt. helfen sie auf dem kurzen Wege. Evtl. habe ich von meiner ASUS-Korrospondenz auch noch deutsche Kontakte, leider kann ich da nur vom Windows ran, im Moment bin ich jedoch im Linux. Übrigens: Beim Einsenden ohne Zubehör und wenn Du die originale Verpackung behalten willst, einen andern Karton. Habe ich gerade noch gefunden: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Finden Sie Ihr Servicecenter vor Ort..


Hätte ich es früher gewusst, hätte ich es anders machen können, aber das Board ist leider schon unterwegs. 
Hoffen wir mal das Beste und keine lange Wartezeit. 



mattinator schrieb:


> Na ja, mal grad so.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind ja noch 4 Jahre bis du mich eingeholt hast  und die Betonung liegt ja auf "*vorübergehender Ersatz*" > Hauptsache ich falte weiter.


----------



## Abductee (6. November 2014)

Auf der anderen Seite könntest du ja Schwein haben und dadurch ein neues Board bekommen.
Bei dem Express-Austausch hättest du zwar schnell ein neues Mainboard, allerdings gebraucht wo keiner weiß was mit dem schon alles getrieben wurde.

Ich drück dir beide Zehen 

Funktionieren deine ES-CPU`s mit jeder Bios-Version? 
Würde das Bios einen Downgrade zulassen wenn du zurückrudern müsstest?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Funktionieren deine ES-CPU`s mit jeder Bios-Version?
> Würde das Bios einen Downgrade zulassen wenn du zurückrudern müsstest?


Bin ich leider überfragt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2014)

Ich hoffe Asus kommt endlich in die Gänge, denn sonst erfahren mein Punkteoutbut übernächstes WE nochmal einen Drop, den dann werd ich die 780er ihrem angedachten Einsatzspektrum zuführen > Gaming.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2014)

Bin heute bei meinem Hardware-Dealer gewesen:
 Mein bestellte SSHD hab ich bekommen 
 Vom Mainboard leider nichts neues


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2014)

Oh mann - das ist sch***ade


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...............
> Vom Mainboard leider nichts neues


 Des kann ja wohl nicht sein.....


----------



## Stefan84 (13. November 2014)

Unschön


----------



## Thosch (13. November 2014)

... is leider so, kenne ich und schon 2x erlebt.  Dauert schon mal nen Monat oder auch länger.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2014)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... is leider so, kenne ich und schon 2x erlebt.  Dauert schon mal nen Monat oder auch länger.


Hab ich gestern meinem Händler gesagt, das ich nicht ganz dran glaube das ich das Mainboard noch diesen Monat bekomme > sein Reaktion war das Asus dann ein Problem mit ihm habe, da er ein Golden-Service-Partner sei.

Mal schauen ob es was nutzt.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob es was nutzt.



Na da drück ich dir alle erreichbaren Gliedmassen - du weisst schon - die hier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2014)

Heute kann ich endlich mal was kleines Positives von meinem Faltserver vermelden: 
Mein Händler meinte ja er hätte eventuell noch so ein Kabel rumliegen und da ich mir da nicht so sicher war ob dies so sei, hab mich vor drei Tagen direkt beim den Seasonic-Support gemeldet > heute hab ich kostenlos das Ersatzkabel bekommen. 

Das nenn ich Service!


----------



## Icebreaker87 (22. November 2014)

Dann kann man ja nur noch hoffen dass das MB auch bald mal ankommt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2014)

Letzte Woche hatte mein Händler eine Anfrage bei Asus gestartet was mit meinem Mainboard sei:
Es ist zwar noch nicht hochoffiziell, aber gemäss Auskunft werden wir eine Gutschrift in Höhe des Neupreises des Boards erhalten. 
Sobald mein Händler die offizielle Bestätigung hat, wird ein neues bestellt > wenn alles klappt sollte ich am Montag oder Dienstag ein neues Board in den Händen halten.


----------



## mattinator (27. November 2014)

"Gefällt mir" gibt's ja (erstmal ?) nicht mehr, aber es gefällt mir trotzdem. Da drücke ich Dir die Daumen. Man sagt zwar: was lange währt, wird gut, aber etwas schneller hätten die es wirklich hinbekommen können.


----------



## Thosch (30. November 2014)

Ich denke mittlerw. das ich das ASUS-Board hätte lieber NICHT nehmen sollen ... da bin ich schon enttäuscht von. Hatte besseres erwartet.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. November 2014)

Naja, ich könnte jetzt nichts negatives uber Asus sagen....hab aber auch nie Kontakt gehabt mit Kundenservice, mache alles über Amazon....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2014)

Mal abgesehen davon dass Asus der einzige Hersteller ist (denn ich noch auf die Schnelle gefunden habe und das Board auch noch erhältlich ist), der ein Mainboard anbietet der sich nicht auf die minimale Ausstattung eines klassischen Servermainboards beschränkt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2014)

Mein Händler hat vorhin angerufen:
Gutschrift eingetroffen, neues Board ist unterwegs und sollte morgen bei ihm eintreffen.

5 Wochen weil man über den Händler ging.


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat vorhin angerufen:
> Gutschrift eingetroffen, neues Board ist unterwegs und sollte morgen bei ihm eintreffen.
> 
> ............


Super, das freut mich! *"Gefällt mir!!!"*


----------



## mattinator (1. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gutschrift eingetroffen, neues Board ist unterwegs und sollte morgen bei ihm eintreffen.


Super ! Wenn die anderen Komponenten des Servers noch laufen und das Linux-System noch auf der SSD ist, einfach Plug & Play. Wenn's doch "stottern" sollte, einfach PN.


----------



## Abductee (1. Dezember 2014)

Für eine Gutschrift würd ich immer eine längere Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen 
Beim Sofortaustausch hättest du mit Sicherheit ein aufbereitetes Mainboard bekommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2014)

Entweder ist das neue Board auch hin oder sonst was los auf das ich nicht komme. 

Mit beiden Xeons startet das Teil kurz und nach 2-3 Senkunden stellt er wieder ab und wiederholt das alle 5 Sekunden.
Mit einem Xeon (egal welcher von beiden ich nehme) startet er, ich komme ins Bios und so aber im Linux friert er mir nach 2-3 Minuten ein.
Hab schon mit nur einem RAM-Riegel versucht und diesen getestet aber wieder das Gleiche. 

Ich bin am Ende von meinem Latein. 

Morgen werde ich mich mal mit meinem Händler unterhalten ob er mal schauen will > hab mir vor ~2 Wochen in der Bucht einen 360er-Radiator geschossen und jetzt könnte zur Not mal die beiden Singel 120er-Radis an den Server dran hängen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Dezember 2014)

Bios-Version zu neu? probiers mal mit einmem älterem Bios....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2014)

und mit welchem der 15 Stück soll ich es versuchen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Dezember 2014)

ich schau mal schnell...welches haste drauf?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2014)

5404 ist drauf.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab 3302 drauf; probiere das mal....hab damals auch nicht das neueste drauf gemacht, ich konnte nämlich die cpu sonst nicht mehr übertakten..... war auch sehr komisch.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2014)

So rein vom Erscheinungsdatum her müsste ich eine noch ältere Version draufgehabt haben, wahrscheinlich 3109 oder noch älter. 

Ich probiere das Ganze Morgen Abend aus > ist schon spät und ich muss ich knappen 4h wieder raus.

Gute Nacht und danke für den Tipp.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Dezember 2014)

Bis Abend dann. Gute Nacht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2014)

Mir ist noch was aufgefallen auf das ich mir keinen Reim machen kann:
Wenn der zweite Xeon nicht im Sockel ist, sollte es doch eigentlich keine Rolle spielen ob der dazugehörige EPS-Stecker eingesteckt ist oder nicht > ohne EPS des zweiten Sockels startet das Board nicht mal mit nur einem Xeon, sprich schaltet zwar ein aber startet nicht (LED-Anzeige bleibt schwarz).

Für die Bedienungsanleitung reicht mein Englisch leider nicht (Deutsche hab ich keine gefunden) und aus irgendwelchen Gründen hat Asus ihre Online-Anleitung mit einem Kopierschutz versehen so das ich kein Übersetzungsprogramm nutzen kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mir ist noch was aufgefallen auf das ich mir keinen Reim machen kann: ...



Ja, die "Verstromkabelung" der Server-Boards ist manchmal echt *sportlich*

Als Beispiel kann ich anfügen, dass beim SR2 keine CPU auf Sockel 1 sein muss um zu booten - der EPS-Strom muss aber (auch für den leeren Sockel) vorhanden sein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2014)

Beim Z9PE-D8 WS muss CPU 1 und RAM-Bank A belegt sein zum booten.


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2014)

@ A.Meier hast du schon mal das Netzteil unter verdacht gehabt bzw. getauscht, den 24/7 Dauerbetrieb machen Normale Computer Netzteile oft nicht lange mit kann durchaus sein das da nee Rail nicht mehr das liefert was sie soll, oder die Elkos schon am nachlassen sind.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2014)

@acer86:
Bis jetzt noch nicht, aber nach 2,5 Jahren schon durch wäre für ein Seasonic X-560 mit etwa 60% Last schon etwas kurz.

Ich könnte mein X-750 nehmen zum testen, müsste es aber ausbauen und das hat auch etwa gleichviel 24/7-Stunden hinter sich.


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86:
> Bis jetzt noch nicht, aber nach 2,5 Jahren schon durch wäre für ein Seasonic X-560 mit etwa 60% Last schon etwas kurz.
> 
> Ich könnte mein X-750 nehmen zum testen, müsste es aber ausbauen und das hat auch etwa gleichviel 24/7-Stunden hinter sich.



Will dir da keine angst machen aber gerade das X-560 hat zumindest eine zeit lang Probleme mit den Primär Elkos gehabt das die sich auf blähen.
siehe dazu: http://www.overclock.net/t/1134771/attention-seasonic-x560-owners


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich kanns ja heute Abend bevor ich mich ans BIOS wage noch kurz testen mit dem X-750, glaube aber weniger das es daran liegt, das es vor dem verschmorten Stecker problemlos lief.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich geh dann mal schrauben (würde lieber DA:I spielen).

Edit:
Server startet auch nicht mit dem X-750.
Das X-560 hab ich mal zum testen in den 1090T-Rechner gesteckt > für Last sorgt selbstverständlich F@H und läuft bis jetzt problemlos.

Edit 2:
Ich denke 45min sollten reichen zum das X-560 als Fehlerquelle auszuschliessen.


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal schrauben (würde lieber DA:I spielen).
> 
> Edit:
> Server startet auch nicht mit dem X-750.
> ...



Ja sollte reichen, ein versuch war es wert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich hab 3302 drauf; probiere das mal....hab damals auch nicht das neueste drauf gemacht, ich konnte nämlich die cpu sonst nicht mehr übertakten..... war auch sehr komisch.....


Ich würde mir mal das neuste BIOS-Updates anschauen > OC-Profile 

Frage ist jetzt nur ist es nur nettes, unnützes Beiwerk oder lassen sie die Xeons nun wirklich übertakten. 


Edit:
Hab jetzt alle installierbaren BIOS-Versionen durchgetestet (unterhalb 3404 geht nicht, vermutlich weil es das Sicherungs-BIOS ist) und leider alle mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. 

Jetzt weiss ich echt nicht mehr weiter  und werde Morgen meinen Händler fragen ob er sein Glück versuchen will > er macht auch PC-Reparaturen (bei ihm bekommt man nur individuelle PC's).


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir mal das neuste BIOS-Updates anschauen > OC-Profile
> 
> Frage ist jetzt nur ist es nur nettes, unnützes Beiwerk oder lassen sie die Xeons nun wirklich übertakten.
> 
> ...


Danke aber nein, werde mir nicht das neueste Bios drauf machen. OC habe ich ja eh schon mittels FSB gemacht.(manual mode). Das im letzten Bios ist ja nur ein Profile, halte nicht viel davon....

Wenns das Netzteil nicht ist, die Speicher nicht sind und die CPUs auch ausgeschlossen werden können, dann kanns ja fast nur am Board liegen. Entweder unterstützt es die ES nicht mehr(BIOS oder Hardware kanns sein), oder das Board hat auch einen Defekt....
Hast es bestimmt auch schon ohne HDDs und sowas versucht, oder?
Oder das Unmögliche:Hat Deine Grafikkarte einen Defekt und spinnt deshalb alles?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2014)

Zum Testen bin ich fasst auf das absolute Minimum runter:
Alle SATA-Kabel entfernt und die Stromverbindungen am X-560 getrennt.
Alle Lüfter bis auf die beiden an den CPU und selbst diese zur Sicherheit mal durch zwei andere ersetzt.
Nur so viele RAM-Riegel wie nötig verwendet und die hab ich vorher getestet.
Die GTS520 hatte ich auch draussen und hab die On-Board verwendet.

Wie so nur fasst Minimum? Hab vergessen die beiden USB 3-Stecker und das LAN-Kabel am Panel zu trennen.

Langsam glaub ich das Board ist faul.

Frage:
Angenommen die ES würden nicht unterstützt werden, würde das Board überhaupt laufen?

Ich hatte bis jetzt einmal das Problem das ein BIOS eine CPU nicht kannte und da liess sich das Board erst nach einem BIOS-Update mit der CPU starten (musste mir ne CPU leihen).


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2014)

Mann ist das  - ich leide mit dir
Spontan fällt mir auch grad kein weiterer Lösungsvorschlag ein - aber ich denke weiter nach


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Zum Testen bin ich fasst auf das absolute Minimum runter:
> Alle SATA-Kabel entfernt und die Stromverbindungen am X-560 getrennt.
> Alle Lüfter bis auf die beiden an den CPU und selbst diese zur Sicherheit mal durch zwei andere ersetzt.
> Nur so viele RAM-Riegel wie nötig verwendet und die hab ich vorher getestet.
> ...


Ob es laufen würde, kann man sehr schwer sagen. Aber das es in Linux wie du sagst in kurzer Zeit einfriert ist nicht normal. Wenn es die ES nicht unterstützen würde, würde es meiner Meinung gar nicht so weit kommen....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2014)

Hab jetzt heute Nachmittag mein Server meinem Händler gebracht da ich am Ende von meinem Latein bin > hoffe das er mehr Glück hat. 

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt da ich alles ausgeschlossen habe, dass (auch wenn sehr unwahrscheinlich) das neue Board auch ne Macke hat.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Dezember 2014)

Mein erstes Server-Board von meinem 2xX5690 war auch defekt. War ein EVGA SR2. Habe wirklich sehr aufgepasst beim einbauen. Als ich dann wirklich nicht mehr weiter wusste, brachte ich den Server auch zu meinem PC-Fachgeschäft. Der bestätigte mir den Verdacht, dass es das Mainboard war. Neues Board bestellt und alles lief einwandfrei. Das Fachgeschäft verlangte zwar ein paar Euros aber das war es mir wert.....

Ich hoffe, das Dein Server bald wieder läuft, da ich weiß, wie ungut sowas sein kann. Das hat nichts mehr mit Bastelei zu tun.....eher mit Ärgerei...


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt heute Nachmittag mein Server meinem Händler gebracht da ich am Ende von meinem Latein bin > hoffe das er mehr Glück hat.
> 
> Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt da ich alles ausgeschlossen habe, dass (auch wenn sehr unwahrscheinlich) das neue Board auch ne Macke hat.


Hast etwas von Deinem Händler gehört?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hast etwas von Deinem Händler gehört?


Nein, aber ich rechne auch nicht damit das ich vor Dienstag was höre (hat Weihnachtstress). 

Edit:
Man könnte langsam echt meinen jemand habe was gegen meine Pläne den Server in Zukunft auch als Gaming-System zu nutzen.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2014)

Wie ich soeben feststellen musste hat sich mein zweiter Server verabschiedet (Netzteil)
Der ist wohl angepisst, dass es mit den Server-WU's zu Ende geht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2014)

@Bumblebee:
Mein Beileid

NT kann man wenigstens relativ leicht ersetzten.


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wie ich soeben feststellen musste hat sich mein zweiter Server verabschiedet (Netzteil)
> Der ist wohl angepisst, dass es mit den Server-WU's zu Ende geht


Ich rede jetzt meinem Server schon jeden Tag gut zu, dass er nicht aufgibt....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hab heute meinem Händler angerufen:
Aufgrund des Weihnachtstresses ist er noch nicht dazu gekommen meinen Server ausführlich durchzutesten, aber nach dem was er bis jetzt gesehen hat, meint er das es wahrscheinlich an einer Inkompatibilität mit den ES-Xeon's liegen wird. 


Ich hatte ja alle BIOS-Version ab 3404 aufwärts durchgetestet und hatte ja keinen Erfolg.
Welches BIOS beim alten Board installiert war kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich vermute vom Kaufdatum her (10.9.2012) wird es wohl das 0503 gewesen sein.

Da ich keine ältere BIOS-Version als das 3404 installieren konnte, hab ich jetzt mal im Asus-Support-Bereich (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-ws-mit-es-xeons-post7020330.html#post7020330) ne Anfrage gestellt ob es ne Möglichkeit gibt ein so altes BIOS zu installieren.


----------



## mattinator (9. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> aber nach dem was er bis jetzt gesehen hat, meint er das es wahrscheinlich an einer Inkompatibilität mit den ES-Xeon's liegen wird.


Dann würde ich mir von ihm aber einen supporteten Prozessor mit dem Board  vorführen lassen. Da die Betriebsparameter und die Firmware der ES sich wohl nicht wesentlich von den "normalen" CPU's unterscheiden, finde ich das Argument schon etwas simple.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2014)

So wie es aussieht haben wir das Problem gefunden:
Bei den ES-Xeon's gibt es mehrere Versionen und meine der ersten "Generation" lauf nur maximal mit der BIOS-Version 0503. 

Einzige Möglichkeit das Ganze zum laufen zu bekommen, ist mir einen Händler zu suchen der BIOS-Chips mit Wunsch-BIOS verkauft (hab schon ne Anfrage am Laufen).


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bios-Version zu neu? probiers mal mit einmem älterem Bios....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also lag ich gar nicht so falsch am Anfang. Habe ja vorgeschlagen, ein älteres Bios drauf zu machen....aber dass das nur begrenzt möglich ist, ist schade....
Hoffentlich findest Du ein älteres Bios....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2014)

Meine Gaming-Pläne mit dem Server kann ich auch so gut wie zu Grabe tragen, den ich steh am Bios an:
Damit meine ES-Xeon's laufen brauche ich die Version 0503, nur diese unterstützt nur bis maximal zur GTX580.

Damit meine GTX780 laufen würde, müsste ich die Xeon's austauschen und das lohnt sich nicht > der Austausch des 1090T kommt günstiger und macht aus Gaming-Sicht auch mehr Sinn.


----------



## Abductee (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich würds mit fixierten PCIe 2.0 zumindest mal ausprobieren ob deine 780er läuft.


----------



## sc59 (10. Dezember 2014)

@A.Meier
hast ne PN von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würds mit fixierten PCIe 2.0 zumindest mal ausprobieren ob deine 780er läuft.


Den Test kann ich mir sparen > das Problem ist nicht die Anbindung sondern das 0503-Bios kommt mit der Kepler-Familie nicht klar.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meine Gaming-Pläne mit dem Server kann ich auch so gut wie zu Grabe tragen, den ich steh am Bios an:
> Damit meine ES-Xeon's laufen brauche ich die Version 0503, nur diese unterstützt nur bis maximal zur GTX580.
> 
> Damit meine GTX780 laufen würde, müsste ich die Xeon's austauschen und das lohnt sich nicht > der Austausch des 1090T kommt günstiger und macht aus Gaming-Sicht auch mehr Sinn.


Auweia. So eine Zwickmühle. Ab nächstes Jahr würden ja 2xGTX9xx eh mehr Punkte machen als ein Server. Und wozu brauchst du einen Server, um 2 Grafikkarten zu betreiben? Ich würde eine gute Single-CPU-Maschine mir zulegen und da gute Grafikkarten reinbauen. Die ES würde ich verkaufen...und noch ein wenig Geld rausschlagen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich werd jetzt nix überstürzen: wer sagt den das Stanford nicht den Bonus der normalen SMP anpasst wenn die Bigs verschwinden?

Müssen sie ja fasst > wenn fasst alle BigWu'ler ihre Systeme verkaufen aufgrund bescheidener Punkteausbeute bei den normalen SMP (wo Stanford eh schon jammert das zu wenige diese falten) kann nicht in ihrem eigenen Interesse sein.


Edit:
Hab einen Händler gefunden der mir einen Bios-Chip mit meinem Wunsch-Bios liefern kann > inklusive Versand 12€. 

Den Chip bestelle ich heute Abend.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hab gerade mir einen neuen Bios-Chip bei www.bios-chip24.com bestellt, inklusive Chipzange, Märchensteuer und Versand in die Schweiz 19.09 Euro.


----------



## Abductee (10. Dezember 2014)

Welche Bios-Version hast jetzt genommen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Welche Bios-Version hast jetzt genommen?


0503 hab ich bestellt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Dezember 2014)

Sehr interessant! Hatte auch noch nicht gewusst, das man sowas bestellen kann...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant! Hatte auch noch nicht gewusst, das man sowas bestellen kann...


Es ist allerdings nicht immer so einfach wie beim Z9PE-D8 WS den Bios-Chip zu ersetzten, denn bei den meisten Boards ist der Chip verlötet (billiger in der Fertigung).


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Dezember 2014)

Aso. Und bei diesem ist er gesteckt? Ist so eine Chipzange notwendig oder könnte man den auch anders entfernen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2014)

Ja, beim Z9PE-D8 WS ist er gesteckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher könntest du ihn auch mit was anderem als einer Chipzange herausnehmen, aber ich finde diese 3.80Euro für die Zange wären am falschen Ort gespart.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Dezember 2014)

Viel Glück ! Alex  

Möge der Hareware Gott bei dir sein


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir ein kräftiges Daumendrücken! Das mit dem Chiptausch bringt Deinen Server hoffentlich wieder zum laufen


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2014)

.. und noch ein Satz Daumen die mitgedrückt werden


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mir einen neuen Bios-Chip bei www.bios-chip24.com bestellt, inklusive Chipzange, Märchensteuer und Versand in die Schweiz 19.09 Euro.


Das ist ja super, dass die Chips so billig sind. Dafür kostet das Mainboard ja eine ganze Stange Geld....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2014)

Hoffe nur dass das Paket bald kommt > ist gestern raus und ich hoffe das der CH-Zoll keinen unnötigen Ärger macht (bin zum Glück noch im zollfreien Bereich).

Noch was zum Thema Gaming auf dem Server:
Im Asus Z9PE-D8 Owner's thread Forum nehmen sie sich das Z9PE-D8 WS-Board ja ziemlich zur Brust und die haben mich noch zu einer Idee gebracht wie ich vielleicht die GTX780 doch zum laufen bekommen könnte. 

Wenn ich die GTX780 nicht zum laufen bekomme, könnte ich immer noch zum Plan B übergehen > mein altes GTX460-SLI-Gespann würde laufen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hoffe nur dass das Paket bald kommt > ist gestern raus und ich hoffe das der CH-Zoll keinen unnötigen Ärger macht (bin zum Glück noch im zollfreien Bereich).



... Meine Daumen sind immer noch im "Drück-Modus"



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Noch was zum Thema Gaming auf dem Server:
> Im Asus Z9PE-D8 Owner's thread Forum nehmen sie sich das Z9PE-D8 WS-Board ja ziemlich zur Brust und die haben mich noch zu einer Idee gebracht wie ich vielleicht die GTX780 doch zum laufen bekommen könnte.
> 
> Wenn ich die GTX780 nicht zum laufen bekomme, könnte ich immer noch zum Plan B übergehen > mein altes GTX460-SLI-Gespann würde laufen.



Wär dann aber schon arg ineffizient - nach heutiger Sicht ...

Ach ja, das noch ...

Der zweite Server läuft wieder und hat gleich ne 8105 bekommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wär dann aber schon arg ineffizient - nach heutiger Sicht ...


Die beiden 460er wären auch nicht zum falten gedacht, sondern zum Gamen:
Bei meinem aktuellen Spiel (DA:I) steh ich an meinem 1090t an > die GTX780 wird nur teilweise belastet, drum denke ich dass das alte 460er-SLI-Gespann es stemmen könnte.

Selbst wenn ich die 780er auf dem Server zum Laufen kriegen würde, hab ich eigentlich nicht vor mit ihr zu Falten > 350W verbraucht der Server jetzt schon und nochmal ~210W zusätzlich wird mir persönlich zu viel des Guten. 

Ps:
Momentan ist in meiner IT-Kasse nicht sehr viel drin , sonst würde ich mir einen E3-1231 V3 zulegen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die beiden 460er wären auch nicht zum falten gedacht, sondern zum Gamen:



Das war mir schon klar


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hoffe nur dass das Paket bald kommt > ist gestern raus und ich hoffe das der CH-Zoll keinen unnötigen Ärger macht (bin zum Glück noch im zollfreien Bereich).
> 
> Noch was zum Thema Gaming auf dem Server:
> Im Asus Z9PE-D8 Owner's thread Forum nehmen sie sich das Z9PE-D8 WS-Board ja ziemlich zur Brust und die haben mich noch zu einer Idee gebracht wie ich vielleicht die GTX780 doch zum laufen bekommen könnte.
> ...


Welche Idee wäre das? Ist ja leider alles auf Englisch.....und so viel Text.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Welche Idee wäre das? Ist ja leider alles auf Englisch.....und so viel Text.


Der Google-Übersetzter lässt grüssen > hab Dank diesem etwa 110 von den 180 Seiten durchgelesen. 

Es wird vermutet das die neueren GPU-Generation aufgrund eines Ressourcenkonflikt innerhalb der 0***-Versionen nicht funktionieren (ab 3109 geht es ja) und das Ganze durch die Onboard-Grafik verursacht wird:
Schon bei ein paar anderen Problemen konnte man durch die Reduzierung vom VRAM von 256MB auf 128MB geholfen > leider hat das niemand getestet ob das auch bei den neueren GPU-Generation hilft und genau das will ich nun testen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Dezember 2014)

Da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2014)

Bios-Chip ist heute gekommen.
Leider kann ich ihn erst Morgen einbauen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bios-Chip ist heute gekommenen.
> Leider kann ich ihn erst Morgen einbauen.


Das ist aber schön! Halte uns auf den laufenden....


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das ist aber schön! Halte uns auf den laufenden....



Ich hoffe, dass wird keine "Zangengeburt"


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass wird keine "Zangengeburt"


Solange es keine Sectio wird....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass wird keine "Zangengeburt"


Lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden: 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Solange es keine Sectio wird....


Hoffentlich nicht, 7 Wochen Ausfall sollten jetzt aber mal endlich genug sein.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ist das Kind schon da?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ist das Kind schon da?



Ich hoffe es strampelt nicht mit den Füsschen  *MUAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ja und 2X Nein:
Dank bei Bios-Chip läuft er.

Linux ist irgendwie beleidigt, startet nicht richtig.

Da er hardwareseitig läuft hatte kurz testweise ne GTX750 TI von meinem Händler drin > bleibt mit Fehlercode schon bei Initialisieren hängen.

Muss mal erst alles sauber anschließen und dann sehe ich weiter.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ja und 2X Nein:
> Dank bei Bios-Chip läuft er.
> 
> Linux ist irgendwie beleidigt, startet nicht richtig.
> ...


Freut mich, dass er schon mal läuft. [emoji106] Also werden beide ES wieder erkannt?


----------



## mattinator (16. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ja und 2X Nein:
> Dank bei Bios-Chip läuft er.


Das gefällt mir. Hätte ich so nie vermutet, man lernt nie aus.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Linux ist irgendwie *beleidigt*, startet nicht richtig.


Das gefällt mir nicht. Btw., wusste gar nicht, dass Software Gefühle haben kann. Darfst Du die 750 Ti behalten ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Dezember 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> 
> Das gefällt mir nicht. Btw., wusste gar nicht, dass Software Gefühle haben kann. ........


Ich dachte immer, es würde nur das Windows Gefühle haben aber anscheinend auch Linux.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2014)

@picar:
2. ES wird auch wieder erkannt. 


@mattinator:
Was will ich mit einer GTX750 TI? 
Noch mehr Strom fürs Falten investiere ich nicht und ausserdem was nutz mir ne neue Karte wen mein 1090T schon meine GTX780 nicht auslasten kann > wenn was ersetzt wird dann der 1090T mit Mainboard.


Nachtrag:
Das Problem ist definitiv Linux-seitig (beim regulären Start bleibt er hängen), über Umwege bekomme ich ihn unter Linux zum falten > faltet natürlich solange Linux nicht sauber läuft keine BigWU's da sonst der Punkteverlust bei Absturz zu gross wäre.


Übrigens:
So wie es momentan aussieht bekomme ich wenn ich das OC von 5 auf 4% zurücknehme und die RAM-Timings leicht entschärfe, sogar alle 8 RAM-Riegel zum laufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2014)

Frage an meine Faltkollegen:

Scheinbar hat es beim verschmoren des EPS-Kabel auch das Ubuntu zerschossen und ne Reparatur lohnt sich nicht wirklich und jetzt braucht es eine Neuinstallation. 

Jetzt die grosse Frage in die Runde, welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frage an meine Faltkollegen:
> 
> Scheinbar hat es beim verschmoren des EPS-Kabel auch das Ubuntu zerschossen und ne Reparatur lohnt sich nicht wirklich und jetzt braucht es eine Neuinstallation.
> 
> Jetzt die grosse Frage in die Runde, welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?


Ich würde noch immer das Ubuntu 12.04 LTS nehmen.


----------



## Abductee (18. Dezember 2014)

Linux Mint Mate 17  (LTS bis 2019)
Linux Mint 17.1 "Rebecca" - MATE (64-bit) - Linux Mint


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2014)

@*A.Meier-PS3*: Läuft Dein Server jetzt mit 8 Ram-Riegel? Ich habe auch 4% OC drinnen..... Hatte das Board vorher eine Delle, dass nicht alle Ramriegel funktionierten?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> @*A.Meier-PS3*: Läuft Dein Server jetzt mit 8 Ram-Riegel? Ich habe auch 4% OC drinnen..... Hatte das Board vorher eine Delle, dass nicht alle Ramriegel funktionierten?


Ein oder zwei Riegel sind leider faul (zum Glück vom gleichen Set) > muss ich morgen meinem Händler bringen. 

Der eine der 60mm-Lüfter ist auch durch, könnte es höchstens noch mit Teflonspray probieren da WD40 nicht hilft.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2014)

War vor 2 Stunden bei meinem Händler wegen den RAM:
1. 4X2GB-Sets gibt es anscheinend von Corsair nicht mehr > bin mal gespannt was ich aus der RMA bekomme.
Läuft der Server überhaupt wenn er mit verschieden grossen RAM's bestückt wird? 
Gleiches Modell gibt es, aber anstelle von 2GB sind nur 4GB und grösser erhältlich? 

2. Kann mir mal einer sagen was mit den RAM-Preisen in den letzten 2 1/4Jahren passiert ist? 

Als ich damals die RAM's zusammen mit den Mainboard gekauft hatte, hab ich pro 8GB-Set (4X2GB) 56SFr. gezahlt > heute würden 8GB in Form von 2X4GB 95SFr. kosten sprich ein Plus von 70%!


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Dezember 2014)

Die Preise für den RAM haben leider schon seit einiger Zeit wieder angezogen 
Ich hab ja auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt meinen RA gegen anderen, schnelleren auszutauschen, aber bei den Preisen momentan herrscht eher Ebbe in der Geldböse als das ich mir das leisten könnte.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> War vor 2 Stunden bei meinem Händler wegen den RAM:
> 1. 4X2GB-Sets gibt es anscheinend von Corsair nicht mehr > bin mal gespannt was ich aus der RMA bekomme.
> Läuft der Server überhaupt wenn er mit verschieden grossen RAM's bestückt wird?
> Gleiches Modell gibt es, aber anstelle von 2GB sind nur 4GB und grösser erhältlich?
> ...



Ja, die RAM-Preise sind stark gestiegen. Als ich vor 2 Jahren für meinen Server nach dem Kurzschluss einen neuen RAM mir gekauft habe, waren sie schon teuerer aber jetzt......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2014)

So Jungs, ich denke der Server läuft wieder stabil inklusive 5%-OC. 
Ich lasse die aktuelle WU noch fertig falten, mach ein Backup und stell ihn dann wieder auf BigWU's ein.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (20. Dezember 2014)

Schön dass er wieder läuft


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So Jungs, ich denke der Server läuft wieder stabil inklusive 5%-OC.
> Ich lasse die aktuelle WU noch fertig falten, mach ein Backup und stell ihn dann wieder auf BigWU's ein.


Super, freut mich! 5% OC ist ja eh super! Wie gesagt, meiner läuft mit 4%, mehr geht bei mir auch nicht....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2014)

Beim Punkte-Update von 16Uhr wird bei mir endlich wieder einmal eine BigWU (P8104) drauf sein.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Dezember 2014)

Laufen bei Dir jetzt alle RAMs im Quadchannel?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Laufen bei Dir jetzt alle RAMs im Quadchannel?


Wird schwierig mit nur 4 Riegeln (2/Xeon) > Der eine 4er-Kit ist in der RMA und denn werd ich wohl kaum noch dieses Jahr wieder bekommen vorausgesetzt ich bekomme noch einen Kit mit 4X2GB.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2014)

Würde gerne was mit den RAM's testen, für den Fall der Fälle das ich andere RAM's aus der RMA bekomme und hab da mal ne Frage (die Test-RAM's sind aus dem 1090T-Rechner):

Wie erkenne ich in welchen Channel die RAM's sind? 
Ich find zwar im BIOS ne Einstellung welcher Channel genutzt werden soll (Auto, 1-way, 2-way, 3-way, 4-way) aber welcher aktuell genutzt wird sehe ich nicht > gibt es da ne Möglichkeit von Linux aus?

Die RAM's aus dem 1090T haben zwar leicht andere Timings aber wenn ich die auf die langsameren Werte einstelle sollten die laufen.

Spannungsmässig sind sie sofern ich sie bei 1333MHz betreibe gleiche (1,5V), wenn ich 1600MHz will müsste ich die Spannung bei den 1090T-RAM's auf 1,65V erhöhen aber das ist ja kein Problem, da man beim Z9PE-D8 WS die Spannung Pärchenweise anpassen kann.


----------



## Special_Flo (23. Dezember 2014)

@A.Meier-PS3 vll. mit CPU-G ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de ? noch nicht getestet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2014)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3 vll. mit CPU-G ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de ? noch nicht getestet


Teste ich heute Abend mal.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2014)

War heute Abend nach dem Weihnachtsessen mal so frei und hab die RAM's aus dem 1090T-Rechner in den Faltserver geschraubt um zu schauen ob es mit denen im Quad-Channel funktionieren würde > was soll ich sagen?  
 Bei der aktuellen P8105 sind 20-30kPPD mehr drin.


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Dezember 2014)

Na das ist doch mal ne Ansage


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> War heute Abend nach dem Weihnachtsessen mal so frei und hab die RAM's aus dem 1090T-Rechner in den Faltserver geschraubt um zu schauen ob es mit denen im Quad-Channel funktionieren würde > was soll ich sagen?
> Bei der aktuellen P8105 sind 20-30kPPD mehr drin.



Ja, auch Ramtakt und Timings beschleunigen um einiges auch hier beim Falten !


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> War heute Abend nach dem Weihnachtsessen mal so frei und hab die RAM's aus dem 1090T-Rechner in den Faltserver geschraubt um zu schauen ob es mit denen im Quad-Channel funktionieren würde > was soll ich sagen?
> Bei der aktuellen P8105 sind 20-30kPPD mehr drin.


Das kann ich bestätigen. Macht echt viel aus.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ja, auch Ramtakt und Timings beschleunigen um einiges auch hier beim Falten !


Leider nur kann ich die ganz scharfen Timings die im XMP-Profil hinterlegt sind nicht verwenden > die vertragen sich mit dem 105MHz FSB nicht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Leider nur kann ich die ganz scharfen Timings die im XMP-Profil hinterlegt sind nicht verwenden > die vertragen sich mit dem 105MHz FSB nicht.


Da würde ich dann schon lieber den FSB lassen....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2014)

Wir hatten ja noch Probleme mit dem Ubuntu 14.04 LTS auf meinem Server:

1. Haben wir auf den Text-Modus umgestellt > die grafische Oberfläche ist immer nach ein paar Tagen abgestürzt.

2. Irgendwie scheint der aktuelle Linux-Kernel (3.13.irgendwas) nicht gerade faltstabil zu sein:
Immer wieder brach vom Start weg der einer neuen WU die PPD's auf etwa 50% ein und einzige was half war ein Neustart des Servers (Neustart des Clients reichte nicht).
Hab jetzt einen älteren Kernel am Start (3.2.0-67) und der läuft bis jetzt stabil und es kommen auch mehr PPD's raus > man mags kaum glauben aber zwischen diesen beiden Kernel sind über 30kPPD verloren gegangen. 

3. Hab ich die GT520 ausgebaut (braucht es auch nicht wirklich beim Text-Modus) > Stromverbrauch ist um ~15W auf ~335W gesunken (wird zwar wieder leicht ansteigen wenn die anderen vier RAM-Riegel dann im Januar wieder reinkommen  ) .


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Dezember 2014)

Warum hast nicht 12.04 LTS genommen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2014)

Weil wir jetzt keine Neuinstallation gemacht haben.  
Dadurch das ich das gleiche Board wieder verwende, läuft das Linux anstandslos weiter  > das Problem mit der grafischen Oberfläche und dem nicht allzu faltfreundlichen Linux-Kernel bestand schon vor dem Austausch des Boards. 

Ganz ursprünglich hatte ich ja das 12.04 LTS mal drauf, aber wer halt die Updates macht weil gewisse Nicht-Falt-Anwendungen nicht so richtig liefen landet halt man irgend wann beim 14.04 LTS > ok, ob es der Sprung vom 13.04 LTS zum 14.04 LTS gebracht hat, kann man drüber streiten. 

Aber ich glaube wir können das System jetzt so sein lassen, den bis jetzt hab ich keinen Grund zu klagen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich mache nur die Updates für 12.04LTS, die Upgrades auf neue Versionen habe ich deaktiviert.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Leider nur kann ich die ganz scharfen Timings die im XMP-Profil hinterlegt sind nicht verwenden > die vertragen sich mit dem 105MHz FSB nicht.



Welche Speicherspannung hast du anliegen ? 
Du kannst nämlich auf 1,65V hoch bei einem 2011 System, dann nochmal versuchen mit den Timings.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2014)

Habe heute mal aus Neugierde mein Ubuntu 10.10 Image auf den 3930K@4200MHZ drauf gemacht. Mit dem Corehack funktioniert das immer noch einwandfrei(24 Kerne) und habe den Clienten dann mit "-smp 12 -bigadv" gestartet. Der 3930k schafft es sogar noch in der Bonuszeit, es kommen 100K PPD raus (8101) und es bleiben 6h Puffer. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, das er es noch in der Zeit schafft.....die haben doch mal die Deadlines verschärft, oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Welche Speicherspannung hast du anliegen ?
> Du kannst nämlich auf 1,65V hoch bei einem 2011 System, dann nochmal versuchen mit den Timings.


1,5V liegen an weil das die Spannung ist für die sie spezifiziert worden sind > auch die schärfen Timings sollten gemäss Corsair mit 1,5 V laufen.

Andererseits wird noch gross ein Unterschied zwischen 9-9-9-24 und 8-8-8-24 sein? 

Könnte mir auch vorstellen dass das Ganze wenn es blöd geht instabiler wird (Bad-WUs). 


@picar: Ja, haben sie mal verschärft, aber scheinbar hat dein 3930K genug Power um auch die kürzeren Deadlines zu schaffen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es vielleicht noch 10-15K PPD sein könnten. Aber die Stabilität wäre mir auch wichtiger....


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1,5V liegen an weil das die Spannung ist für die sie spezifiziert worden sind > auch die schärfen Timings sollten gemäss Corsair mit 1,5 V laufen.
> 
> Andererseits wird noch gross ein Unterschied zwischen 9-9-9-24 und 8-8-8-24 sein?
> 
> ...



Wenn du wüstet für was Arbeitsspeicher in Wirklichkeit spezifiziert ist weinst du  Die Hersteller gebe sogar über 2.0V für DDR3 frei 

Jeder, absolut jeder Arbeitsspeicher auf dem Markt macht locker 1,65V DRAM Spannung ! Und bisher ist auch noch kein IMC an der Spannung drauf gegangen.

Hast du Quadchannel bei beiden CPU auf deinem ASUS Board ? Hoffe ich dann bringen niedrigere Latenzen sehr viel !

Welchen Speicher hast du drin ? Dann schaue ich mal wie weit der geht und welche Rambausteine verbaut worden sind.

Ich biete dir an bei mir im "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak" (Signatur Link) mal bei mir vorbeizuschauen. Bin ab dem 5 Januar dort wieder anzufinden.
Dann zeig ich dir wie das wirklich gemacht wird Alex und wir hohlen da noch mehr raus !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2014)

@MehlstaubtheCat:
Danke fürs Angebot, aber lass mal. 

Das Ganze um die RAM's herum kenn ich im Grossen und Ganzen schon > vieles ist Lug und Trug und noch mehr Einheitsbrei durch gleiche Chips. 

Hab es gestern noch selber versucht die 8-8-8-24 Timings zu verwenden, aber selbst bei 1,65V wollten sie sich nicht dazu überreden lassen damit stabil zu falten > das Komische ist aber das bereits ab 1,55V der memtest fehlerlos durchlief.

Entweder hab ich einen sehr schlechten Satz Riegel erwischt oder meine ES-Xeons sind diesbezüglich heikel.

Ich könnte noch testen wie die Xeons auf die "7-8-7-20"-Timings meiner Mushkin Cooperheads reagieren um die Xeons als Fehlerquelle auszuschliessen und die Corsair Riegel in den 1090T-PC zu stecken um zu testen ob da die "8-8-8-24"-Timings gehen.

Andererseits haben auch die 1,5V die jetzt anliegen ihre Vorteile > kühler und weniger Stromverbrauch was bei einem 24/7-System auch nicht schlecht ist. 

Quadchannel geht momentan nicht weil ja nach wie vor einer der beiden 4er-Kit (Corsair Vegance CMZ8GX3M4X1600C8R) in der RMA ist > mit 4 Riegeln sprich 2 pro Xeon geht es nun mal nicht. 


Nachtrag:
Hab jetzt mal testweise die RAM's unter Systemen getauscht, sprich die Mushkins sind im Server und die Corsair im 1090T-PC > ich geh jetzt mal Schneeschaufeln  und dann sehe ich nachher an was es liegt.

Achja, alle RAM's werden mit 1600MHz betrieben.


Nachtrag 2:
Die Mushkin's laufen im Server, aber kommerischweise sind sie langsamer mit 7-8-7-20 als die langsameren Corsair mit 9-9-9-24  (TPF 13:54min vs 14:06min). 

Die Corsair im 1090T-Rechner laufen mit 8-8-8-24 bis jetzt problemlos.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2014)

Xeons - speziell die ES-Modelle - sind manchmal durchaus heikel bei den RAM-Timings


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2014)

Bin jetzt wieder Zuhause und nach weiteren 2,75h Falten kein anderes Bild. 

Wie Bumblebee schon sagte, nutzten schärfere Timings als 9-9-9-24 bei meinem Server nichts mehr > ich tausche jetzt die RAM-Riegel wieder zurück.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Xeons - speziell die ES-Modelle - sind manchmal durchaus heikel bei den RAM-Timings



Und auch beim übertakten, meine gehen "nur" bis 104MHZ FSB. Sobald ich auf 105 MHZ gehe, geht gar nichts mehr. Ich darf das BIOS reseten!
Auch nach öfterem ein aus ausschalten merkt das Bios nicht, das es auf Standard zurückgehen könnte....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Und auch beim übertakten, meine gehen "nur" bis 104MHZ FSB. Sobald ich auf 105 MHZ gehe, geht gar nichts mehr. Ich darf das BIOS reseten!
> Auch nach öfterem ein aus ausschalten merkt das Bios nicht, das es auf Standard zurückgehen könnte....


Ist das mit dem schlechten Übertakten nicht Sandy-typisch?
Soweit ich mich erinnere sind auch die Consumer-Varianten der Sandys nicht gerade sehr übertaktungsfreudig.

Da ist meiner zum Glück nicht so heikel: 
Wenn ihm die Bios-Einstellung nicht passt, einmal ausschalten und er fragt nach dem Neustart bevor die Auswahl des Linux kommt was er tun soll > mit Default weiterarbeiten oder ins Bios gehen.  


So, ist wieder alles beim Alten sprich die Corsair im Server und umgekehrt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Dezember 2014)

Das stimmt nicht Alex ! 

Sandy Bridge E lassen sich besser übertakten als alle anderen 2011er Prozessoren.

Besser als Ivy E oder Haswell E.

Im Januar kümmer ich mich mal um deinen PC ich zeig dir wie man das richtig macht.
Das ganze machen wir dann über Teamspeak.

Nicht gleich aufgeben, ich weiß was da zu machen ist 

Es liegt auch z.B an deiner VCCSA Spannung. Gib noch vieles zu tweaken


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2014)

@MehlstaubtheCat:
Ich glaub ich muss mal ein paar Sachen klar stellen (nicht böse gemeint):
1. OC was schlussendlich "nur" 20-30kPPD mehr bringt aber den Verbrauch unnötig in die Höhe treibt brauch ich nicht. 
2. Neure BIOS-Versionen gehen aufgrund Inkompatibilität mit meinen ES-Xeons nicht > gilt auch für die Interessanten mit den OC-Profilen. 
3. Offen Multi gibt es selbst bei den ES-Xeons nicht und die Idee für alle Kerne die maximale Turbostufe zu nutzen hab ich auch schon probiert.

Und zu guter Letzt noch die Fragen aller Fragen:
Was nutz das Ganze wenn der Server nicht mal in seiner endgültigen Hardware-Konfiguration ist? 
Es fehlen nach wie vor noch 4 RAM-Riegel und ich weiss noch nicht was bei der RMA rauskommt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Dezember 2014)

Viel Glück !


----------



## Abductee (8. Januar 2015)

An die Opteron/FX-Falter unter uns die keine Möglichkeit haben zu undervolten:
Multiplattform-Undervolting mit TurionPowerControl | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2015)

Danke für den Link - interessant ..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2015)

Vor einer guten Stunde hat mein Händler wegen den RAM angerufen und es gibt gute und schlechte Nachrichten:
Gute Nachricht > Defekt wurde bestätigt 
Schlechte Nachricht > Es gibt leider keinen Ersatz sondern "nur" eine Gutschrift in der Höhe von ~45Euro. 

Jetzt bin ich etwas ratlos was ich machen soll und habe folgende Möglichkeiten:

Möglichkeit 1: Server weiter mit nur 4 RAM-Riegeln betreiben, verzichte aber so auf 20-30kPPD's. 

Möglichkeit 2: Ich baue die Mushkin Riegel aus dem 1090T in den Server und kaufe für den 1090T neue Riegel > hätte zwar den Vorteil das ich weiss das die Mushkins im Server wahrscheinlich laufen (hatte sie nur 2h drin), aber es wäre schade um den tollen RAM. 

Möglichkeit 3: Ich kaufe für den Server neue Riegel.

Wie gesagt, die 2. Möglichkeit gefällt mir nicht wirklich. 


Was meint ihr?


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Januar 2015)

Rein vom logischen her würde da ja nur Variante 3 übrig bleiben


----------



## sc59 (16. Januar 2015)

@ A.Meier -PS3
Bedenke das die Big-WU´s auslaufen,
 was danach kommt weis bis jetzt jeder von uns
->SMP-WU´s für unsere schönen 2P Maschinen.
mein Vorschlag für dich ist solange es noch Bigs gibt, baue den Ram aus deinem 1090T ein. (8 Riegel = QuadChannel)
wenn es nur noch SMP gibt und der drop der PPD erfolgt ist, kommt es auf die 20K PPD auch nicht mehr darauf an.
also danach die Mushkin wieder in den Gamer und den 2P mit insgesamt 4 Ram Riegel = dualChannel wie momentan fahren.
Mir Der Gutschrift aus der RMA, kannst dann in eine billige GTX 970 erstehen und steckst diese dann zur PPD Kompensation in den Server
greetz sc59


----------



## brooker (16. Januar 2015)

... würde mit der vorhandenen Hardware bestmöglich weiterarbeiten, denn die Investition würde ins Leere gehn.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo sc59

Nicht böse gemeint, aber die Vorschläge sind für mich überhaupt nicht praktikabel.

RAM hin und herzügeln und das täglich (ich brauch den 1090T täglich) > wie lange das wohl gut geht?

Bezüglich 970er: Bevor ich auch nur einen € bzw. SFr. in eine neue Grafikkarte investiere, wird erst mal der Unterbau gewechselt, sprich den 1090T

Ich bin jetzt an einem RAM-Kit aus der Bucht dran.

Gruss

Edit:
Nachtrag 970er:
Im Server sind alle Grafikarten oberhalb GTX580/590 nicht lauffähig > ich bräuchte dafür ein neueres BIOS, aber dann laufen meine ES-Xeon's nicht mehr.


----------



## sc59 (17. Januar 2015)

böse gemeint !!
bestimmt nicht . das passt schon . 
RAM hin und her bauen  nein nein das macht kein SInn.
viel glück in der Bucht.
Mist, ES und Bios (in-)kompatibilitäten ist schade


----------



## Muschkote (18. Januar 2015)

> Im Server sind alle Grafikarten oberhalb GTX580/590 nicht lauffähig >  ich bräuchte dafür ein neueres BIOS, aber dann laufen meine ES-Xeon's  nicht mehr.



Das ist ja grosser Mist, ich hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, meinen mit ein paar neueren Karten zu bestücken.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Das ist ja grosser Mist, ich hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, meinen mit ein paar neueren Karten zu bestücken.


Ich frag mal im anderen Forum nach ob deine E5-2680 ES auch von dem Problem betroffen sind > vielleicht hast du ja Glück.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2015)

Was ich schon mal ausgetestet hatte - der SR2 "verträgt" moderne GraKa's


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Das ist ja grosser Mist, ich hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, meinen mit ein paar neueren Karten zu bestücken.


Hab es abgeklärt:
Das Problem besteht nur mit den ES mit dem B0-Stepping und gemäss dieser* Liste* gibt es bei den 2680 ES keine mit dem B0-Stepping > hast also Glück 


Nachtrag:
Hab mir gerade in der Bucht "Mushkin Redline XP3-12800 12GB Kit (6X2GB)" relativ günstig geschossen.


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2015)

... never to stop ...


----------



## Muschkote (19. Januar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab es abgeklärt:
> Das Problem besteht nur mit den ES mit dem B0-Stepping und gemäss dieser* Liste* gibt es bei den 2680 ES keine mit dem B0-Stepping > hast also Glück



Danke für Deine Bemühungen, da besteht ja doch noch Hoffnung. Ich habe C0.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2015)

Heute bzw. Gestern kamen übrigens die Mushkin-RAMs aus der Bucht:
Läuft selbst ohne Timing-OC schon bei einer P8101 1:20min/Frame schneller was selbst bei der "schlechtesten" BigWU schon ein Plus 30kPPD bedeutet.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Januar 2015)

Mit welchen Timings laufen die mit wieviel MHZ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mit welchen Timings laufen die mit wieviel MHZ?


Momentan noch mit 9-9-9-24 bei 1600MHz


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2015)

Bei 100MHZ BCLK ?

Das muss noch hoch und die Timings runter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Bei 100MHZ BCLK ?
> 
> Das muss noch hoch und die Timings runter


105MHz BCLK


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2015)

Supiiii !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Supiiii !


Die Bilder die ich gestern vom BIOS hochgeladen habe, entsprechen genau den aktuellen Einstellungen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2015)

Schaue ich mir gleich mal an  Danke !

EDIT:

Top Bilder ! Da geht noch viel mehr  

Zeig ich dir aber alles


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2015)

Meld dich wenn du Zeit hast.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2015)

Uff, morgen Abend wird es sehr schwer, da Freitags am meisten los ist.
Hast du Samstag oder Sonntag Abend ab ca. 18 Uhr Zeit ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2015)

Müsste ich kurzfristig schauen, da ich an den beiden Tagen unterwegs bin und noch nicht weiss wann ich wieder zu Hause bin.

Ich denke mal nicht dass du Zeit hast, aber ich erwähne es mal kurz am Rande (nicht das es doch gepasst hätte ) > Morgen hätte ich ausnahmsweise mal gar keine Maloche sprich bin den ganzen Tag zu Hause.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2015)

Wie ist es am Montag ab ca.18 Uhr bei dir ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wie ist es am Montag ab ca.18 Uhr bei dir ?


20Uhr könnte ich einrichten.

Edit:
Sa wie auch So sollte ich eigentlich auch ab 20Uhr einrichten können (18Uhr werden wir wohl erst nach Hause kommen und erst mal was essen).


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2015)

Ok, dann Montag 20 Uhr ! Passt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2015)

OK, Montag. 

Ich gehe jetzt schlafen, die 7h Autofahrt heute hat ganz schön geschlaucht (bei einem deutschen Hersteller Werksbesichtigung).


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Uff, morgen Abend wird es sehr schwer, da Freitags am meisten los ist.



Ich zitiere mal frei aus einem alten Hit

"Mehlstaub ist der Mann der Freitags nie kann" 

Danke für deinen hilfsbereiten Einsatz, es sind (auch) diese "Sonderdienste" die unser Team so speziell machen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Januar 2015)

Bitte, macht ich sehr sehr gern ! 

Wer ebenso Hilfe benötigt "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak" (Signatur Link)
Bitte in diesem Thread melden ! Danke


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Januar 2015)

Wie machst du das, wenn du z.B. eine Änderung im BIOS vornehmen musst, das geht ja dann nicht über Teamviewer?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Januar 2015)

Teamspeak über einen zweiten PC oder Smartphone !

Ich arbeite aber auch generell nicht mit Teamviewer


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Januar 2015)

Also machst du alles "blind"? Nur mit Ansage?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Januar 2015)

Nein   Ich benötige dazu Bios Bilder, dann kann ich genau über Teamspeak sagen was einzustellen ist ! 
Aber bei vielen gängigen Biosen kann ich das nahezu 100% "blind" Übung macht den Meister


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2015)

... kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## sc59 (31. Januar 2015)

Das Ende BIG´s ist nahe.
bin mal gespannt was sich Stanford ausgedacht hatt um unsere Systeme von den PPD´s aus gesehne nicht ganz so extrem zusammenbrechen zu lassen.
bzw.: ob optimierte WU´s auf vielKernCPU falten ausgelegt werden.
denn die Skalierung der SMP WU´s auf grösser 24Core Maschinen ist ja momentan noch nicht so toll.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2015)

Ich bin noch vorsichtig optimistisch dass es bei denn SMP's eine Anpassung des Bonus geben wird :
Ohne werden sicher einige der aktuellen BigWU-Falter ihre System verkaufen und dass kann nicht im Sinne von Standfort sein > die jammern eh schon rum das zu wenige SMP falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2015)

So, die erste "normale" WU ist am falten

Der Dual- Opteron faltet mit der 8823 eine GRO-A3 mit einer TPF von 4 Min. 09

HFM meldet 65985 PPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2015)

Hab gerade das Problem das mein Sever sich weigert von sich selbst aus die normalen SMP's zu holen > muss den also umstellen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Februar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab gerade das Problem das mein Sever sich weigert von sich selbst aus die normalen SMP's zu holen > muss den also umstellen.



Habe auch das "-bigadv" wegmachen müssen, also nur noch "-smp", damit er sich die WUs holt.
Macht momentan mit einer A3-WU 175k PPD.


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2015)

... das hört sich doch nicht schlecht an!


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Februar 2015)

*@alle, die mal BIGs gefaltet haben:* Faltet ihr jetzt mit V6 weiter oder benutzt ihr V7?
Ich falte momentan mit V6 weiter, da ich bei diesem auch TheKraken drauf habe und der bringt doch ein wenig mehr Performance. Es gibt ihn zwar auch für V7 aber hab noch keinen Grund, ihn umzustellen.
Ich bin ja gespannt, was passiert, wenn mal eine A4-WU kommt, denn diese wird von meinem Kraken noch nicht unterstützt....


----------



## sc59 (1. Februar 2015)

Ich habe den V7 laufen . Im V7 werden auch xA4 cores mit TheKraken unzerstützt.
V6 oder V7 ich sehe keinen grossen unterschied in der performance.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

Gibt es andere WU´s als die 0xa4 für CPU´s ? Hatte noch nie eine andere


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2015)

Ich hab aktuell nur A3 am Start.
A5 sind die gestern ausgelaufenen BigWU's.


----------



## sc59 (2. Februar 2015)

BIGADV wieder aktivieren.
habe eine 8108 mit 311K PPD auf 0xA5


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Februar 2015)

sc59 schrieb:


> BIGADV wieder aktivieren.
> habe eine 8106 mit 311K PPD auf 0xA5


Habe gerade gemacht.....

Habe jetzt auch eine P8106er bekommen, hat ca. 30MB für die WU runtergeladen....


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Februar 2015)

...und da kommen über 480K PPD rüber....


----------



## sc59 (2. Februar 2015)

hui 480 k PPD
wünscht ich hätt auch so eine. habe mich oben verschrieben ich habe eine 8108.ppd bei 311K bleibt.
die WU war 30Mb im Download groß.
wieviel Down war es bei dir?


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Februar 2015)

30mb für eine P8106. Warum schreiben die dann, die BIGs sind zu ende? Das sind Bigs......aber vielleicht heissen sie jetzt anders......
*Ich aktualisiere meine ppd für 8106:  509k ppd*


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2015)

... hier ist was los, hier geht was ab! Das hört sich gut an!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hier ist was los, hier geht was ab! Das hört sich gut an!



definitiv


----------



## sc59 (2. Februar 2015)

Auszug aus FoldingForum:

Re: Last day of bigadv today ... https://foldingforum.org/styles/prosilver/imageset/icon_post_target_unread.gifby *kasson* » Sat Jan 31, 2015 8:08 pm 
                            Please note Prof. Pande's blog post as of today  (linked above and below).  The -bigadv flags will no longer be linked to  the bigadv program (i.e. no separate points scheme) but will direct  clients to work units that should scale well on large-core machines.   The diversity of these work units is expected to expand in the future.   At the moment, we don't have a roadmap we can share for this particular  mechanism, but we will continue to do our best to ensure that large-core  machines are matched with work units that they perform well on.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Februar 2015)

Ich bekomme fast keine Punkte für die P8106. gerade mal 6K. pro WU. Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.....von wegen Bonuspunkte. HFM sagt zwar etwas anderes.... Ich stelle wieder auf SMP um.....das ist mir zu unsicher. Da rechnest für eine WU einen halben Tag und dann fast Null Punkte.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme fast keine Punkte für die P8106. gerade mal 6K. pro WU.


----------



## sc59 (3. Februar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme fast keine Punkte für die P8106. gerade mal 6K. pro WU. Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.....von wegen Bonuspunkte. HFM sagt zwar etwas anderes.... Ich stelle wieder auf SMP um.....das ist mir zu unsicher. Da rechnest für eine WU einen halben Tag und dann fast Null Punkte.....



Dann hoffe ich für dich das die Punkte nachgereicht werden.
Eventuell mit dem Log im FoldingForum (Issues with a specific WU)melden und Druck machen .
Kann ja nicht sein.
mein 8108 wurde angerechnet.

Gerade das gefunden:
*Missing credit for 3 x P8106?*

es werden wohl alle Wuś überprüft und Credits nachgereicht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Februar 2015)

Solange mir die WU nicht angerechnet wird, werde ich mit smp weiterfalten


----------



## sc59 (3. Februar 2015)

Verstehe ich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2015)

Mein Server faltet jetzt auch wieder mit > mit dem OC machen wir in einer Woche weiter


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2015)




----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2015)

Einzige was ich momentan unschlüssig bin was besser ist zu falten > SMP oder BigWU ala 8106.

Im verlinkten Forum oben scheinen fasst alle ihr Punkte bekommen zu haben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Februar 2015)

Ich werde noch einen Tag warten, dann probiere ich es nochmal mit "bidadv"  denn habe bis jetzt keine Punkte gesehen.....


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich werde noch einen Tag warten, dann probiere ich es nochmal mit "bidadv"  denn habe bis jetzt keine Punkte gesehen.....



... und falls bi*d*adv nichts bringt probier es mit buyadv


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Februar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und falls bi*d*adv nichts bringt probier es mit buyadv



da bidadv nicht funktionierte probierte ich bigadv und jetzt gehts....
Habe es doch wieder probiert, wenns wieder NULL Punkte gibt, dann stelle ich wieder um auf SMP


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Habe es doch wieder probiert, wenns wieder NULL Punkte gibt, dann stelle ich wieder um auf SMP


Ich warte gespannt auf deinen Bericht. 

Das momentanen "nur" 150kPPD rumkommen, muss man sich echt erst mal gewöhnen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Februar 2015)

Bekomme momentan mit "-smp - bigadv" auch nur A3 WUs, es hat sich also etwas getan......


----------



## sc59 (5. Februar 2015)

Ja der Server wurde auf Accepting geschaltet , keine WU´s vorhanden.
Sobald das Problem behoben ist sollte es dann wieder mit Bigadv klappen hoffe ich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2015)

An meine Server-Kollegen:
Wenn ihr ein paar Punkte mehr haben wollt bis die neuen grossen SMP's verfügbar sind, müsst ihr eure Clienten von bigadv auf advanced umstellen > ich bekomme so fasst nur A4-Projekte und die bringen je nach Projekt gegenüber den A3 bis zu 10% mehr PPD.


----------



## Thosch (7. Februar 2015)

Hi@all.  Sollte ich es also doch (noch) mal versuchen den 32-Core anzuschmeißen ?!? Hatte ja nachdem mir die SSD darin abgefackelt wurde diesen noch nicht wieder in Betrieb ...  ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Februar 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hi@all.  Sollte ich es also doch (noch) mal versuchen den 32-Core anzuschmeißen ?!? Hatte ja nachdem mir die SSD darin abgefackelt wurde diesen noch nicht wieder in Betrieb ...  ...



Ja, bald kommen dann auch noch die neuen SMPs, da gibt es wieder noch mehr Punkte.....
Schmeiss ihn an.....


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2015)

Dies 10% gibt es, seit der A4-Core on ist. 
Diese werden aber nicht in HFM oder im Client angezeigt, sondern automatisch von Stanford "gutgeschrieben".


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2015)

... sagt mal, kann ich eigentlich ein Synology Nas-Server DS213j auch zum Folden nutzen. Oder ist die CPU-Power zu gering?


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... sagt mal, kann ich eigentlich ein Synology Nas-Server DS213j auch zum Folden nutzen. Oder ist die CPU-Power zu gering?


Da wird es am Betriebsystem scheitern oder?


----------



## mattinator (7. Februar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Da wird es am Betriebsystem scheitern oder?



Betriebssystem ist eher kein Problem, wird wohl ein Linux sein. Allerdings vermute ich einen ARM-Prozessor, für den es wohl (noch) keinen Folding-Client gibt.

EDIT: Stimmt wohl: Welchen Prozessortyp besitzt mein System? â€“ Synology Wiki.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2015)

... wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, morgen Abend, schaue ich mal nach. Wäre schön, wenn das funken würde.


----------



## Thosch (9. Februar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bekomme momentan mit "-smp - *bigadv*" auch nur A3 WUs, es hat sich also etwas getan......



Bin schon etwas aus der Materie raus ... kommt das bei den "Extra-Slot-Options" oder bei "Extra-Client-Options" rein ?
Habe gesehen das es für Android 4.4.x einen Cl. gibt ...... zückt eure Smartphones ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> Bin schon etwas aus der Materie raus ... kommt das bei den "Extra-Slot-Options" oder bei "Extra-Client-Options" rein ?
> Habe gesehen das es für Android 4.4.x einen Cl. gibt ...... zückt eure Smartphones ...


Kommt unter "Extra-Slot-Options" rein (client-type). 
Wie bereits erwähnt würde ich bis die neuen "Gross-SMP's" verfügbar sind mit advanced falten > bringt ein paar Punkte mehr aufgrund der A4-Projekte. 

Für Android gibt es einen Clienten, aber der ist momentan nur für gewissen Sony-Geräten verfügbar > ist noch in der Testphase.


----------



## Hatschi (10. Februar 2015)

HI Leute,

ich wollte ja einsteigen mit einem mehr Sockel Server...
Doch dann kam die Info mit BigADV und ich Schloss mich ja etwas mit euch kurz und man kam zu dem Konsens das sich nur GPU´s lohnen. Doch GPU Lösung ist für mich echt nicht praktikabel und wollte den 30.1 abwarten. Jetzt ist der Stichtag vergangen und wollte fragen ob es gute Infos über die Zukunft von Server gibt, die letzten Post´s lesen sich gut?!

Gruß Hatschi


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo Hatschi

Es sollen in absehbarer Zeit große SMP-WUs speziell für Systeme mit hoher Kernzahl kommen, sozusagen BigWU-Nachfolger.

Wann diese genau kommen wissen wir noch nicht, aber wird wahrscheinlich in naher Zukunft > Picar hat schon eine (P8106).

Gruss


----------



## Hatschi (10. Februar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hallo Hatschi
> 
> Es sollen in absehbarer Zeit große SMP-WUs speziell für Systeme mit hoher Kernzahl kommen, sozusagen BigWU-Nachfolger.
> 
> ...



Danke dir, genau das hat mir Hoffnung gemacht, das es da eine rossige Zukunft für die großen gibt, wusste aber nicht ob man es Festmachen kann und ich dachte vielleicht wisst ihr mir.
Da ihr etwas tiefer drin steckt.

Ansich kann ich dann Loslegen :p


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2015)

Hatschi schrieb:


> Danke dir, genau das hat mir Hoffnung gemacht, das es da eine rossige Zukunft für die großen gibt, wusste aber nicht ob man es Festmachen kann und ich dachte vielleicht wisst ihr mir.
> Da ihr etwas tiefer drin steckt.
> 
> Ansich kann ich dann Loslegen :p


Hier noch der Link zum Beitrag von sc59 in dem über die neuen "Gross-SMP's" berichtet wird > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...d-der-serverwahn-post7150730.html#post7150730


----------



## sc59 (11. Februar 2015)

Versprecht euch von den bigSMP nicht zuviel diese werden an das normale SMP benchmark schema angepasst.
ist scho unötig eigentlich .
denn wenn man sich die Daten dieser Projekt ansieht ist es ein überprüfung der ehmaligen Big´s.
und das mit SMP Punkten.
OH großer Aufschrei.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2015)

Schaun wir mal - bevor wir nichts konkretes haben können wir  eh nur Kaffeesatz-lesen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2015)

Wenn die "BigSMP's" nicht mehr Punkte als die normalen SMP's generieren, werd ich diese nach Möglichkeit nicht falten:
Ich falte lieber viele Kleine um auf die gleiche Punktzahl zu kommen als eine Grosse > wen es ein Problem gibt ist nur 1-3h Faltzeit hin als gleich ein ganzer Tag im schlimmsten Fall.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Februar 2015)

Es gibt einige, die deswegen nicht mehr falten, ich vermute mal auch der hier: Grandpa - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Februar 2015)

Ich finde es schon krass, wie manche eher der Kompetition als dem guten Zweck interherweinen.

Was solls wenns keine Big mehr gibt, dann bekommt man halt weniger Punkte, sind die abgelieferten WU dann weniger Wert? Ich finde nicht. Jede WU egal ob gross klein, a4, core15, core17, core18...  trägt zur Forschung von der Behandlung der teils noch unheilbaren Krankheiten bei! Das ist das einzige was zählen sollte.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Februar 2015)

Ja, das sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen mit den Punkten, da hast recht. Ich vergleiche es immer zu früher:
Mein 980X faltete mit 4,2GHZ mit 350W und es kamen 50-60K PPD raus, ich war voll begeistert, wieviele Punkte das waren.
Jetzt bekomme ich mit 450W(Server) ca. 160K-170K PPD. Dafür hätte ich früher mit über 700W falten müssen! Also: Bin zufrieden und der Server rennt wie eine Eins.
Einstein sagte schon: Es ist alles relativ....


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Februar 2015)

Das stimmt, wenn ich ans Falten mit meiner GTX580 zurückdenke... da waren meine beiden GTX680 schon erstaunlich effizient und nun mit Maxwell einfach nur WOW!

Allerdings will ich nicht wissen wieviele Core15 WU's ich in den letzten Tagen gefaltet haben, welche Hitze, Spulenfiepen... provozieren und die Punkteausbeute sehr gering ist... Aber diese WU's scheinen ja noch gebraucht zu werden, dann werden sie halt abgearbeitet...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon krass, wie manche eher der Kompetition als dem guten Zweck hinterherweinen.



Da hast du schon recht - irgendwie
In seiner "Urform" ist der "ich will möglichst viele Punkte-Falter" eher geduldet als geliebt

Bloss muss man - vor Werfen des ersten Steines - alle Fakten zusammentragen

- Gross = "hat mehr (!wissenschaftlichen!) Wert" ist eine Ableitung die nachvollziehbar ist; ob das nun stimmt oder nicht
 dafür auch mehr Punkte zu bekommen wird dementsprechend als fair empfunden

- Gross = "ist dringend - Resultate werden schnell erwartet" ist auch eine Ableitung die nachvollziehbar ist; wieder unabhängig vom Wahrheitsgehalt
 auch dafür mehr Punkte zu bekommen wird dementsprechend schon wieder als fair empfunden

Und dann - um nicht zu lang zu werden - gleich zum "Killerargument"
Solche "Donnerbüchsen" werden/wurden (von privat) - für teuer Geld notabene - nur zum "Hochleistungsfalten" angeschafft
Und die lässt man *im Moment* am langen Arm verhungern

Trotzdem, da hast du wirklich recht, sollte natürlich die Punkteausbeute ein netter Nebeneffekt sein und nicht das Mass aller Dinge


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Februar 2015)

@Bumblebee

Stimme dir schon zu. Ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass die Uni Stanford schon weiss, was sie brauchen und wann sie was möchten. Sprich geben sie keine Big-WU's mehr raus, wird das schon einen Grund haben und sicherlich nicht, dass sie manche User am langen Arm verhungern lassen wollen.

Wenn nun jeder mit seinem Dual-CPU 2011 System aufhört WU's abzuarbeiten, nur weil die Ausbeute zu gering ist, dann bewegen wir uns rückwerts.

Würden sie aber Big-WU's ohne Nutzen rausgeben, nur um manche User zufrieden zu stellen, wäre es eine reine Verschwengung von Strom!

Und ich denke eine Universität welche zum wohl der Menschheit forsch, kein Interesse an einer nutzlosen Erderwärmung hat.


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Und ich denke eine Universität welche zum wohl der Menschheit forsch, kein Interesse an einer nutzlosen Erderwärmung hat.


Zu wünschen wäre es zumindest, behalte Dir Deinen Glauben. Aber: der Mensch irrt, solang er strebt. Auch Stanford oder die Mitarbeiter des Projektes haben nicht die absolute Wahrheit für sich gepachtet. Ein weiterer Aspekt ist, dass jede noch so human erscheinende Aktivität nicht gänzlich ohne kommerziellen Aspekt funktioniert. Dass dieser nicht zwangsweise der Erhaltung unseres Planeten bzw. des Ökosystems dient, ist wohl keine allzu neue Erkenntnis. Die Wahrheit liegt wie immer dazwischen.


----------



## Hatschi (12. Februar 2015)

arcDaniel ich gebe dir voll recht!
Ich hab das Gefühl als hättest du mich in die Ecker der Punktesammler geschoben?
Doch wer einen Hand soll ich weiter benutzen, zum wohle anderer und oft steckt auch ein privat Grund dahinter (bei mir auch, wenn es soweit ist werde ich mich vorstellen).
Was ist aber wenn man anfängt alles aufzubauen? Macht es wirklich dann Sinn aus Kosten/Effizenz/Nutzen/... ein Sys aufzubauen was 2000€ kostet, wenn ein Sys für 1500 praktisch fast gleich stark ist und eben 100W weniger zieht?!
Einen Server mit 2 Graka´s kann ich aber auch nicht in meien Wohnung stellen und 24h laufen lassen. Die Kosten und der Wille wäre da, aber aus Zukünftigen Gründen wäre es nicht umsetzbar außer man kann gescheite Graka´s passiv umbauen?!


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2015)

... ich bräuchte mal Eure Unterstützung:

Ich möchte mir für 24/7 einen kleinen Server mit der Option einer GPU installieren um so ca. 10K ppds am Tag mit möglichst wenig Energie zu erfolden.

Ich habe *das* rausgefunden. Was denkt Ihr, funktioniert das?

Weiterhin habe ich Fragen:
- wie hole ich aus dem Teil das meiste raus?
- muss ich beide Slots belegt haben?
- reichen auch 2GB Speicher?
- kennt Ihr Systeme, wo ein herkömmlicher Anschluss von einem PC-Netzteil ausreicht? so könnte ich ein altes NT nutzen 

Danke.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## Abductee (12. Februar 2015)

Ob du mit dem PCIe x1 glücklich wirst?

Ein 8-Kern Atom schafft ~18kPPD bei 30W.
Mainboards mit CPU mit CPU-Hersteller: Intel, integrierte CPU: Intel Atom C2750, Prozessorkerne: Octa-Core, PCIe x8: ab 1x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(Und dann mit einem Raiser-Kabel auf den mechanischen x16-Slot)


----------



## LikZ (12. Februar 2015)

Der Celeron nimmt sich nichts zum Pentium bei den Asrocks Brooker. Das Geld kannst du noch sparen


----------



## Icebreaker87 (12. Februar 2015)

Also ich habe exakt das gleiche Board. Ich lass aber nur eine GPU falten. Cpu habe ich bisher nicht versucht da ich ihn nur als sehr stromsparenden Unterbau nutze.
In der Hinsicht erledigt er zu meiner vollen Zufriendeheit seinen Dienst. Ich komme mit einer 270X auf ca 68k PPD bei etwas mehr als 50W verbraucht (wenn man dem Messgerät glauben schenken kann)

Edit:
Mir währe der vierfache Preis einfach zuviel wenns nur ums Falten geht. Wenn der noch andere Sachen machen soll siehts ev wieder anders aus
Der Atom bietet ja auch nur PCIe 2.0 x8


----------



## brooker (13. Februar 2015)

@all: danke für das schnelle Feedback.

@Icebreaker: passt passt ja gut!  - wäre das für Dich ok mal auszuprobieren, was das gute Stück mit dem NaCl macht. Mir reicht die Zeit für die Fertigstellung einer WU. Wäre super. Ich möchte wenn möglich vorerst ohne GPU falten mit dem Teil falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich bräuchte mal Eure Unterstützung:
> 
> Ich möchte mir für 24/7 einen kleinen Server mit der Option einer GPU installieren um so ca. 10K ppds am Tag mit möglichst wenig Energie zu erfolden.
> 
> Ich habe *das* rausgefunden. Was denkt Ihr, funktioniert das? ..



Ja, das ist exakt die Richtung die ich meinte.
Allerdings, wie geschrieben, das ASUS c8hm70-i hat einen PCIe 2.0 *x16* - Slot
Obwohl es nicht zwingend ist mit x16 zu falten - x1 ist dann doch arg wenig


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Februar 2015)

Habe meinen Server jetzt mal leider ausgeschaltet. Der hat bei den SMPs und V6 immer wieder Fehler produziert und zwar ganz am Anfang, also noch vor dem Falten. Sehr ärgerlich....
Mein HFM habe ich aktualisiert, der K-Faktor der P8106 und 8108 wurde um das 10fache verkleinert.
Also werden da dann auch nicht mehr so viele Punkte abfallen. Aber das ist momentan nicht mein Problem, sondern das mit den Fehlern.....
Das ist erst, seit dem die SMPs gefaltet wurden. Werde mal V7 probieren, hab aber momentan keine Zeit dafür....


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2015)

Drück dir alle Daumen picar

Dieses WE werde ich den (OPTERON-)Server mal komplett neu aufsetzen (incl. GPU-Folding)


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Februar 2015)

V7 läuft....mit: *max-packet-size:big* und *client-type:bigadv*
Hoffe, das die Fehler jetzt weg sind.....


----------



## Babbavs (13. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen liebes Falter - Team

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin , habe da eine Frage.
Macht es Sinn oder ist es Unsinn eine GTX 670 in einem x8 slot laufen zu lassen

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2015)

Babbavs schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebes Falter - Team
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin , habe da eine Frage.
> Macht es Sinn oder ist es Unsinn eine GTX 670 in einem x8 slot laufen zu lassen
> ...



Macht es Sinn oder ist es Unsinn *eine GTX 670 **in einem x8 slot *laufen zu lassen <== nö läuft gut; habe ich selber so im Einsatz


----------



## Babbavs (13. Februar 2015)

@Bumblebee

Danke für die fixe Antwort


----------



## kampfschaaaf (13. Februar 2015)

Hab es mit einer R9 ausprobiert. 8x ist für reines Compute kein Flaschenhals. Das paßt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Drück dir alle Daumen picar
> 
> Dieses WE werde ich den (OPTERON-)Server mal komplett neu aufsetzen (incl. GPU-Folding)


Mit wie vielen Karten in der Schlusskonfiguration? 

Hättest ja das nötige Mainboard für 7 Karten.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit wie vielen Karten in der Schlusskonfiguration?
> 
> Hättest ja das nötige Mainboard für 7 Karten.



Erm *hüstel* du schreibst jetzt vom *SR2* - aber das stimmt in dem Fall ja auch

DER kommt dann möglicherweise später dran; aber wohl kaum mit 7 Karten - schaun mer mal


----------



## LikZ (13. Februar 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hab es mit einer R9 ausprobiert. 8x ist für reines Compute kein Flaschenhals. Das paßt.



selbst x1 ist kein Flaschenhals fürs falten. Die Bandbreite der Schnittstelle ist nur bei texturlastigen Dingen entscheidend. Für DC gibt es da keinen Flaschenhals.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> selbst x1 ist kein Flaschenhals fürs falten. Die Bandbreite der Schnittstelle ist nur bei texturlastigen Dingen entscheidend. Für DC gibt es da keinen Flaschenhals.


Dann kommt es aber sehr auf das gefaltete Projekt an, denn hier haben einige die das getestet haben was anderes geschrieben.


----------



## LikZ (13. Februar 2015)

Die 970er hat auf dem Asrock zumindest bei 9201 / 72xx die gleichen Punkte abgeworfen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Februar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> V7 läuft....mit: *max-packet-size:big* und *client-type:bigadv*
> Hoffe, das die Fehler jetzt weg sind.....



Bis jetzt keine Fehler. Habe das Gefühl, dass V7 langsamer ist als V6.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt keine Fehler. Habe das Gefühl, dass V7 langsamer ist als V6.....


Der V7 ist ein Ticken langsamer als der V6, dafür ist der V7 nach den Updates stabiler.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Februar 2015)

Hab jetzt mal aus Interesse geschaut, wie hoch mein 2687w taktet mit SMPs, da die Kerne trotz Kraken nicht konstant auf 100% laufen wie bei den BIGs: 3530Mhz laut i7z.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Februar 2015)

*Mitteilung: *Jetzt gibt es die BIG-SMPs.....mein 2687W hat die erste bekommen. PPD etwas wenig, momentan bei 155K PPD. Aber die BIGs sind angenehmer und übersichtlicher als die SMPs. Und jetzt sind auch wieder alle Kerne auf 100%. Also skaliert besser als SMPs.....
Läuft auf V7 mit TheKraken mit Parameter: *max-packet-size:big* und *client-type:bigadv
*


----------



## Thosch (16. Februar 2015)

Hab eben auch gerade eine SMP ferdsch gehabt und auf BIGs umgestellt.
8108  BC: 1349 ;  EC: 86660 ;  EPPD: 57199 ;  ETPF 21m45s .  Aber bei  ca. 1,4% erst ...  ... Im Mom gesehen "gings mir bei den SMPs besser" !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *Mitteilung: *Jetzt gibt es die BIG-SMPs.....mein 2687W hat die erste bekommen. PPD etwas wenig, momentan bei 155K PPD.


*Was??? Du hast gerade mal 155kPPD???*   

Will Standford uns gerade veräppeln oder was? 

Mein Server faltet fasst nur P7520 und da kommt er teilweise sogar über 150kPPD und das mit 280MHz weniger Falttakt als Deiner!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Februar 2015)

Kann ich denn auch bei meiner CPU versuchen mit den Big WU´s ?
Habe den 4930k 6Kerne 12 Threads.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Februar 2015)

Kannst mal versuchen ob du sie bekommst aber ich glaube, die Anzahl der Kerne ist zu gering und du bekommst deshalb nur SMPs. Beim Ubuntu 10.10 gabs einen Corehack, hätte noch ein Image wenn du es brauchst. Aber ich würde normale SMPs falten, es gibt leider keinen Unterschied der PPD mehr....


----------



## Hatschi (17. Februar 2015)

Hi,

Ich hab mir zwei E5 2620 V3 in den Einkaufskorb gelegt und frag mich welches Mutterbrett  ich nehmen soll, irgendwie lacht mich das Asus Z10PE-D16/4L an.  Netzteil denk ich an Seasonic 520W Passiv.
Habt ihr da paar Tipps und Ideen? Gehäuse frage ist da auch noch nicht ganz geklärt dachte an standard E-Atx und anpassen der Löcher, Abstandshalter kann ich aus Carbonrörchen machen...
Sonst noch Anregungen? 

Grüßle[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2015)

Ich persönlich würde jetzt kein passives NT zum falten nehmen.
Ich selber habe zwei Seasonic aus der X-Serie im Einsatz > unter 50% Last bleibt der Lüfter aus und damit das NT lautlos.

Hinzukommt das Seasonic unter 700W kein zweites EPS-Kabel mitliefert > müsstes also den Support bieten dir ein zweites Kabel zu schicken.


----------



## Hatschi (17. Februar 2015)

Seasonic sollte ja doch da bestimmt behilflich sein, hmm also besser zwei semi Nt´s der Gedanke kam mir auch schon. 
Das Sys soll ja sowieso recht leise sein bzw. lautlos und da wäre der gelegentlich abzug bestimmt von Vorteil...
ganz Lüfterlos wird es wohl nicht gehen, aber ja muss halt in meine Studentenbude


----------



## brooker (17. Februar 2015)

... ich denke, ich würde ein normales NT (mit Lüfter) nehmen und schauen, dass es von der Dimension in den Auslastungsbereich kommt, dass der Wirkungsgrad möglichst hoch ist. Wegen der Lautstärke würde ich mir bei einem Seasonic keine Gedanken machen. Die sind wirklich sehr leise.
Wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, komplett lüfterlos ist so ohne weiteres nicht empfehlenswert.

Ein guter Tip: wende Dich mal mit dem Thema an Martin alias MehlstaubtheCat. Er kann Dir sicher einiger der Fragen beantworten und Hinweise bezüglich Thermik und AirFlow geben.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## Hatschi (17. Februar 2015)

Zwei NT´s sind aus Redundanz-Gründen bei Server interessant, etwas mehr Watt würde natürlich noch die MÖglichkeit geben das Sys etwas auszubauen, aber wenn ich es richtig überschlagen habe für ein dual socked brauch ich die 500...
Ich denke der Kamineffekt sollte ich nutzen...
Dennoch ich frag mal den MArtin, hat sowieso auch vor ihn zufragen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2015)

Hatschi schrieb:


> aber wenn ich es richtig überschlagen habe für ein dual socked brauch ich die 500...


Kommt drauf an ob du auch eine oder mehrere Grakas einbaust > meiner braucht mit der Onboard-Graka ~330W beim Falten.


----------



## Hatschi (17. Februar 2015)

stimmt die Rechnung die ich mir aufgeschrieben habe war mit einer Graka,OHMANN ich bin so doof!
Irgendwie sind die ganzen Semi´s richtig groß...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2015)

Hatschi schrieb:


> Seasonic sollte ja doch da bestimmt behilflich sein, hmm also besser zwei semi Nt´s der Gedanke kam mir auch schon.


Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob das Richtig rübergekommen ist, drum schreib ich es nochmal genau:
Ich hab zwei Seasonic-NT's aber die befinden sich in zwei verschiedenen Systemen > im Faltserver befindet sich ein X-560.


----------



## Hatschi (17. Februar 2015)

Okay jetzt ist es klarer, hätte auch in deine Sig gucken können und 1+1 rechnen können
Dennoch denke ich an ein zweites NT, den Server brauch ich nicht nur für F@H. Muss da noch eine  Lösung suche, ist aber auch zweitrangig...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2015)

Mein Server hat jetzt zwei von diesen sogenannten "BigSMP" gefaltet und um ganz ehrlich zu sein, das was Standfort uns an Punkten gutschreibt empfinde ich als Beleidigung. 

Rechenaufwand und Hardwareanforderungen sind praktisch 1:1 mit den ausgelaufenen BigWU's vergleichbar, aber bekomme 10-15% weniger Punkte als wenn ich die normale SMP's  falte. 


Bevor mir einer ne Moralpredigt halten will:
Wen ich nicht an die gute Sache dahinter glauben würde, hätte ich sicher nicht seit bald 7 Jahren gefaltet, aber irgendwo hab auch ich meinen Falterstolz und für das was uns Standfort da an "Lohn" anbietet ist in meinen Augen ne Beleidigung. 

Ich bin Realist genug mich nicht der Wunschvorstellung hinzugeben das die BigSMP's Punktemässig den alten BigWU's gleichkommen, aber wenn nicht Minimum 10% mehr als bei den regulären SMP's drin sind, sehe ich nicht ein wieso ich diese WU's falten soll. 

Darum sag ich jetzt: Jede WU ist wichtig > auch die normalen SMP's die mein Server nun falten wird.


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2015)

... Männers eine Frage bezüglich Zukunftssicherheit. Ich bin jetzt drauf und dran mir ein süßes Stromspar-Board zu holen und dazu ne R7 260x. Was passiert eigentlich, wenn es keine 0x17 WUs mehr gibt? Kann ich die Karte ohne Cuda dann vergessen? Wie lange denkt Ihr wird die Karte unterstützt? Ich habe 3 Jahre Garantie und so lange soll die Laufen.


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2015)

... noch ne Frage: hat einer von Euch noch Speicher rumliegen den er nicht mehr braucht und der hierzu passt?


----------



## Abductee (19. Februar 2015)

SO-DIM oder normaler RAM?


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2015)

... ups ... dual PC3L-10667U normaler RAM


----------



## Abductee (19. Februar 2015)

PC3*L*-10667U
Ist Low Voltage ein Muss?
Welches Board ist das genau?


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2015)

ASRock Q2900M (90-MXGW70-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kommt auf die notwendige Spannung an.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (19. Februar 2015)

Da geht ganz normale 1.5V Ram


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Februar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Server hat jetzt zwei von diesen sogenannten "BigSMP" gefaltet und um ganz ehrlich zu sein, das was Standfort uns an Punkten gutschreibt empfinde ich als Beleidigung.
> 
> Rechenaufwand und Hardwareanforderungen sind praktisch 1:1 mit den ausgelaufenen BigWU's vergleichbar, aber bekomme 10-15% weniger Punkte als wenn ich die normale SMP's  falte.
> 
> ...


Ja, sehe ich auch so....von wegen großen SMPs....das sind BIGs, nur halt mit SMP-Punkten....oder sogar etwas weniger. Einfach eine Frechheit, diese so zu verkaufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich hab gerade den Eindruck Standfort will mich gerade zu diesen BigSMP's nötigen :
Vor guten 2,5h ist die zweite BigSMP (P8108) fertig geworden und ich hatte wieder auf advanced umgestellt > der Server bekommt einfach keine neue WU. 

Da ich wie bereits erwähnt kein Lust habe, ne weitere BigSMP's falten zu lassen, war ich jetzt mal so frech und habe mir einen 2. SMP-Clienten eingerichtet (pro Client 16 Threads):
Ging keine 5s da hatte beide Clienten je eine WU zum falten und es kommt PPD-mässig ziemlich genau das Gleiche raus wie bei einer BigSMP.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2015)

Das "Problem" bei vielen "neuen" CoreA4-WU´s: 
Die Ausgabe ist auf maximal 8 Kerne limitiert, d. h. Rechner mit mehr CPU-Kernen bekommen diese nicht mehr zugewiesen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das "Problem" bei vielen "neuen" CoreA4-WU´s:
> Die Ausgabe ist auf maximal 8 Kerne limitiert, d. h. Rechner mit mehr CPU-Kernen bekommen diese nicht mehr zugewiesen . . .



Fakt ist, dass die "Multi-Falter" nun "das dreckige Ende vom Knüppel" in der Hand haben
Pande sieht es einfach als die sinnvollste Lösung an "die Masse" zu befriedigen; kann man so sehen - muss man aber nicht
Es wäre durchaus möglich den Multi-Cores weiteres "Futter" zu geben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2015)

Ich für meinen Teil werde mal vorläufig mit zwei SMP-Clienten falten.

Was mich stutzig macht, ist der Umstand das der Server der unter anderem die P7520 verteilt hat (128.143.199.97) schon seit 2,5 Tagen auf "Reject" steht.


----------



## brooker (20. Februar 2015)

... ich glaube die  Kollegen kommen gerade mit der Bereitstellung der WUs nicht hinterher. Nur noch 0x15 WUs für Nvidias , der NaCl hat auch kein Futter mehr


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Nur noch 0x15 WUs für Nvidias ...



Ach, jetzt weiss ich was das für ein pfeifendes Geräusch ist das ich höre
Das ist gar kein Tinnitus - das ist unser Team welches deshalb punktetechnisch abstürzt


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Februar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Was??? Du hast gerade mal 155kPPD???*
> 
> Will Standford uns gerade veräppeln oder was?
> 
> Mein Server faltet fasst nur P7520 und da kommt er teilweise sogar über 150kPPD und das mit 280MHz weniger Falttakt als Deiner!


Mit einer P8106 komme ich immerhin schon auf 164K PPD


----------



## Stefan84 (20. Februar 2015)

Istdoch bei mir genau das gleiche 
Vorgestern noch das Glück gehabt einen ganzen Tag nur 17er zu bekommen, gestern waren dafür ausschließlich Core_15 angesagt. Und das merkt man auch brutal bei den Punkten: vorgestern 227.595, gestern nur sehr magere 91.416 Punkte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mit einer P8106 komme ich immerhin schon auf 164K PPD


Immerhin, mein war bei 142kPPD bei der P8106.


----------



## mattinator (20. Februar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil werde mal vorläufig mit zwei SMP-Clienten falten.


Die Idee kam mir dann gestern auch noch, damit sollte der Client dann wieder für "normale" SMP-Projekte qualifiziert / limitiert sein und wie die anderen auch mit neuen Projekten versorgt werden. Ist evtl. nicht so effizient, könnte jedoch auch einen Vorteil bringen, da die normalen SMP-Projekte sicher nicht für so viele Kerne optimiert sind.


----------



## Thosch (21. Februar 2015)

Wie schon weiter vorne geschrieben hatte ich eine 8108er, abgerechnet bekam ich etwas über 85,6k Punkte. Akt. lass ich gerade mal mein 6300er FX und die 770 falten. Zwar mit ca. 25W mehr aber dafür bei >120k an Punkten. Wozu sollte ich also den 32-Core noch anwerfen ?!? Will zufällig wer den ?
Ernüchternd und traurig ...  ... zumal ich mir die Maschine nur wg.´s Falten gebaut habe ... !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> Will zufällig wer den ?


Ich würde mal nichts überstürzen. 

Hoffen wir das Standfort besser früher als später den Schlag der Erkenntnis trifft und merken das sie so nicht mit uns Serverfaltern umgehen können.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2015)

Ich bin gerade am RAM-Timings-Tuning des Server dran und ich hoffe was ich sehe stimmt gerade gar nicht, ist aber allerdings schon die 2. WU mit diesen Werten:
2 SMP-Clienten à 16 Threads = zusammen ~132kPPD
1 SMP-Client alle 32 Threads = ~97kPPD 

Ich falte gerade mit nur einem Clienten weil dies vermutlich besser ist um die Stabilität der Timings auszutesten, ausserdem ist der Fahlog mit 2 Clienten sehr unübersichtlich.


----------



## mattinator (22. Februar 2015)

Ich würde sogar mal 4 SMP-Clienten à 8 Threads testen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar mal 4 SMP-Clienten à 8 Threads testen.


Ich hab es mal aus Neugierde gestartet > ~87kPPD

Wird also ineffizient mit vieren und der Log was die Übersichtlichkeit anbelangt .... seht selber 


Spoiler



08:09:19:WU00:FS00:Starting
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1532 -checkpoint 3 -np 8
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 2873
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:Core PID:2877
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:Starting
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4 -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1532 -checkpoint 3 -np 8
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 2878
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:Core PID:2882
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0xa4 started
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:Starting
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4 -dir 03 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1532 -checkpoint 3 -np 8
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 2883
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:Core PID:2887
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:FahCore 0xa4 started
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:*------------------------------*
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:- Created dyn
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:- Files status OK
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:- Expanded 827128 -> 1400900 (decompressed 169.3 percent)
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=827128 data_size=1400900, decompressed_data_size=1400900 diff=0
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4roject: 9007 (Run 1278, Clone 1, Gen 59)
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
08:09:19:WU04:FS03:0xa4:Entering M.D.
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 204754 -> 431956 (decompressed 210.9 percent)
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=204754 data_size=431956, decompressed_data_size=431956 diff=0
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 6390 (Run 34, Clone 0, Gen 293)
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
08:09:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4:*------------------------------*
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4:- Files status OK
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4:- Expanded 827608 -> 1400900 (decompressed 169.2 percent)
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=827608 data_size=1400900, decompressed_data_size=1400900 diff=0
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4roject: 9007 (Run 509, Clone 1, Gen 170)
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
08:09:19:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:*------------------------------*
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:- Files status OK
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:- Expanded 918654 -> 1523092 (decompressed 165.7 percent)
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=918654 data_size=1523092, decompressed_data_size=1523092 diff=0
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4roject: 9010 (Run 852, Clone 2, Gen 143)
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
08:09:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:Entering M.D.
08:09:25:WU04:FS03:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
08:09:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps  (0%)
08:09:25:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
08:09:25:WU03:FS02:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
08:10:36:WU04:FS03:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
08:10:38:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
08:10:43:WU03:FS02:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
08:10:54:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps  (1%)
08:11:46:WU04:FS03:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
08:11:50:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
08:12:01:WU03:FS02:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
08:12:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps  (2%)
08:12:57:WU04:FS03:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
08:13:03:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
08:13:19:WU03:FS02:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
08:13:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 2500000 steps  (3%)
08:14:07:WU04:FS03:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
08:14:15:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
08:14:36:WU03:FS02:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
08:14:55:WU01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7520 run:50 clone:2 gen:457 core:0xa4 unit:0x000001f5fbcb017d51229ad37dc10b69
08:14:55:WU01:Uploading 13.48MiB to 128.143.199.97
08:14:55:WU01:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:8080
\x1b[93m08:14:55:WARNING:WU01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80\x1b[0m
08:14:55:WU01:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:80
\x1b[93m08:14:55:WARNING:WU01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 128.143.199.97:80: Connection refused\x1b[0m
08:15:17:WU04:FS03:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
08:15:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps  (4%)
08:15:28:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
08:15:54:WU03:FS02:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
08:16:28:WU04:FS03:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
08:16:40:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
08:16:52:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 2500000 steps  (5%)
08:17:13:WU03:FS02:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
08:17:38:WU04:FS03:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
08:17:53:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Februar 2015)

Ich falte mit meinem Server die "großen SMPs", auch wenn die PPD fast weniger sind als mit SMP.
Ich denke so: 
Meine zwei Systeme brauchen insgesamt 860W.
Ich schaffe momentan ca. 740K PPD.
Also mit 860W schaffe ich 740K PPD. Das ist doch nicht schlecht, wenn man es als gesamtes betrachtet.
Früher war es umgekehrt, da musste mein Server das gutmachen, was die Grafikkarten nicht schafften.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2015)

Ich habe 2 gute und 1 schlechte Nachrichten:
1. Gute Nachricht: OC des Server ist abgeschlossen > bei den BigSMP's ~15kPPD mehr durch RAM-Timings-Optimierung und ~30W weniger Verbrauch durch Undervolting 

Schlechte Nachricht: In der Nacht auf heute hat es mir das BIOS bzw. den Chip komplett zerschossen  > sprich entweder einen neuen Bios-Chip oder ein Mod-Bios (versuchen gerade die 2. Möglichkeit)

2. Gute Nachricht: beim aktuellsten BIOS (5701) kann ich den PCI-E Support auf 2.0 fixieren so das ich den Server wenigsten mit einem Xeon betreiben kann > statt den 145kPPD sind es halt nur 65kPPD


----------



## Abductee (12. März 2015)

Wie ist denn das passiert? Startet er gar nicht mehr?
Sieht man von außen Brandspuren?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2015)

Irgendwie steht das Teil unter einem schlechten Stern ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2015)

Mit Bios-Chip mit dem 0503 drauf kommt beim Einschalten direkt "00" bei den Diagnose-LED > Not Used

Am Bios-Chip selber ist nichts zu sehn.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. März 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Irgendwie steht das Teil unter einem schlechten Stern ...



HA, dass habe ich auch schon seit Wochen selber zu spüren bekommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2015)

Redet meinen Server nicht schlecht > der hat schliesslich über 200'000'000 Punkte für mich erfaltet und das kann bei weitem nicht jeder Server von sich behaupten!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2015)

Hehe  an Meier's Server


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. März 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 gute und 1 schlechte Nachrichten:
> 1. Gute Nachricht: OC des Server ist abgeschlossen > bei den BigSMP's ~15kPPD mehr durch RAM-Timings-Optimierung und ~30W weniger Verbrauch durch Undervolting
> 
> Schlechte Nachricht: In der Nacht auf heute hat es mir das BIOS bzw. den Chip komplett zerschossen  > sprich entweder einen neuen Bios-Chip oder ein Mod-Bios (versuchen gerade die 2. Möglichkeit)
> ...


Mein Beileid!
Du wolltest doch einen Biosmode machen, oder? Hat aber nichts damit jetzt zu tun, oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid!
> Du wolltest doch einen Biosmode machen, oder? Hat aber nichts damit jetzt zu tun, oder?


Nein, mir hat es das reguläre 0503-Bios zerschossen. 

Der Mod des 5701-Bios ist in Planung, aber leider ist der Herr der das macht stark ausgelastet so das es wahrscheinlich April wird bis da draus was wird.

Hab mich nun dazu entschlossen nochmal einen Bios-Chip mit einem 0503 zu bestellen > wenn ich den Chip nicht bestelle läuft der Mod nicht und wenn ich ihn bestelle läuft der Mod (Murphys Gesetz).


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. März 2015)

Wenn ich den Chip nicht bestelle läuft der Mod nicht und wenn ich ihn bestelle läuft der Mod (Murphys Gesetz)

......ich musst gerade gut lachen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2015)

Ich hab nur alles Mögliche getan das der Mod dann läuft und unter einem gutem Stern steht  > hättest dir sicher sein können wenn ich mich nicht auf der Ernstfall (Mod läuft nicht) vorbereitet hätte und schon Plan B (Ersatz-Bios-Chip bestellt) in die Wege geleitet hätte, würde der Mod schon aus Prinzip nicht laufen. 

Einzige was ich selber jetzt noch machen kann damit es mit dem Mod klappt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. März 2015)

Ich bette für dich mit ! AMEN


----------



## Thosch (20. März 2015)

Gibts schon was neues bei den Server-WUs ??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> Gibts schon was neues bei den Server-WUs ??


Immer noch diese "bescheidene" Punktegutschrift (siehe Picars Server Folding Client Summary) > man bekommt mehr wenn man normale WU's faltet 
Ich bis zu meinem Bios-Crash es in den 7 Wochen davor es nicht hinbekommen nur schon 48h am Stück solche zu falten > irgendwie wird ich das Gefühl nicht los das war Absicht um mich zu den BigSMP's zu nötigen, denn da lief er Tagelang stabil.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. März 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Immer noch diese "bescheidene" Punktegutschrift (siehe Picars Server Folding Client Summary) > man bekommt mehr wenn man normale WU's faltet
> ..........................


Naja, das "mehr" hält sich in Grenzen, gerade mal 10% wären es bei mir in etwa.....deshalb lasse ich die BIGs laufen, da ist es etwas übersichtlicher in der Abrechnung der Punkte...... Ansonsten habe ich immer soviele WUs am Tag.....


----------



## Thosch (21. März 2015)

Nur für den Fall ich hätte mal ne schwache Minute ()und wöllte den 32Core falten lassen ...  ... mit welchen Flag komm ich an die ran ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2015)

Irgendwie will meine momentane Pechsträhne einfach nicht abreissen :
 Heute ist der neue Bios-Chip angekommen, aber das Teil hat einen Transportschaden. 

 Der Bios-Chip selber steckt in einem 3mm dicken härterem Schaumstoff der wiederum in einem 4mm dicken weicheren Schaumstoff steckt und das Ganze in einem Kunststoff eingeschweisst, zu guter Letzt steckt das alles in Luftpolsterumschlag > irgendwo ist da nun mächtig Druck draufgekommen so das es die Kontaktpins verbogen hat (Auf der Rückseite des Umschlags sieht man wo die Pins aufgelegen haben). 

 Ich werde jetzt erst mal Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer aufnehmen und mal schauen was dieser dazu meint.




Thosch schrieb:


> Nur für den Fall ich hätte mal ne schwache Minute ()und wöllte den 32Core falten lassen ...  ... mit welchen Flag komm ich an die ran ?


Gleiche wie bei den ausgelaufenen BigWU's > *client-type = bigadv *und *max-packet-size = big

*


----------



## Thosch (21. März 2015)

Kontakte vorsichtig mit ner kleinen/feinen Spitzzange in Form bringen. Langsam bieben und evtl. passt das dann in die Fassung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2015)

Händler hat bereits geantwortet:
Chip testen und wenn er nicht läuft gibt es kostenlos einen Neuen.

Ich schau dann mal heute Abend ob er läuft.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2015)

Hab den Chip eingebaut und er läuft seit rund 15min fehlerfrei, hab allerdings noch nicht den 2. Xeon wieder eingebaut.

Edit:
Seit knapp 2h faltet der 2. Xeon nun auch wieder mit.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. März 2015)

Mein Server läuft jetzt mit meinen zwei GTX970er einwandfrei. braucht ca. 700-750W, und es kommem 670 K PPD raus. Eine Karte werde ich noch OCen, dann werden es 700K PPD. Vorher mit 2 Systemen hatte ich 870W Verbrauch und 740K PPD. Da komme ich jetzt besser weg....
Komischerweise kann ich nur eine Grafikkarte übertakten, die andere geht nicht zum freischalten mit Coobits 12.......

Nachtrag: Habe jetzt die xorg.conf gelöscht und habe sie neu erstellen lassen. Habe dann die Coolbits=12 nochmal eintragen lassen, jetzt geht auf beiden Karten die Übertaktung. Jetzt komme ich fast auf die PPD wie mit zwei Systemen, nur die 2 Kerne gehen vom 2687w ab für die zwei Grafikkarten, läuft also mit 30 Kernen.....

*Wegen Bios:* Vorher lief er mit dem 33XX Bios und mit 2 Grafikkarten einwandfrei, habe jetzt aber vorsichtshalber das neueste drauf gemacht....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mein Server läuft jetzt mit meinen zwei GTX970er einwandfrei


In die Richtung will ich sofern der geplante Bios-Mod läuft auch > meine GTX780 auch in den Server einbauen und wenn ich nicht gerade am zocken bin  das Ganze falten lassen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. März 2015)

Nochmal ein kleines Update zu den PPD/Watt:  Der Server braucht max. 730W bei ca. 720K PPD.  Da bin ich mehr als zufrieden.....und ich kann endlich meinen Spiele-PC im Büro mal wieder anderweitig verwenden.... Und die Stille, die jetzt im Büro herrscht......(Server steht im Keller)
Ich hatte schon Angst, dass mein 850W Netzteil nicht reichen würde für zwei Grafikkarten....aber 730W gehen ja noch.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2015)

Langsam aber sicher bekomme ich das grosse Heulen:
Man sucht jemanden der einem ein ganz kleinen Bios-Mod macht, finde aber auf Biegen und Brechen einfach keinen der mir das macht.

Die einzigen beiden die gefunden habe, hat der eine keine Zeit und der andere macht keine Mods bei Asus.

Wenn es so weiter geht klopf ich noch bei Asus direkt an und frag die ob sie mir den kleinen Mod gegen Bezahlung machen würden.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. März 2015)

Mein Beileid. Tut mir echt leid.....jetzt nochmal zum mitschreiben: 
Welches Bios brauchst Du für Deine ES-CPUs, damit die laufen?
Und welches Bios für Deine Grafikkarte, damit die läuft?

Denn meine 970er lief ja auch auf einem älteren Bios, ich glaube 33XX oder sowas.....

Ansonsten mein Vorschlag: Warum legst Du dir nicht eine GTX970 zu, baust sie in ein supersparsames System ein, das auch nicht so teuer ist....und da dann Linux drauf tun, damit die Punkte nur so purzeln.
Und deinen Server lasst einfach so weiterlaufen.....dann hast nur ein paar Watt mehr, dass das System braucht, wo die Grafikkarte drinnen ist.
Und wenn man die beiden Systeme zusammen betrachtet, also Watt+Watt und PPD+PPD und das dann durch zwei teilt, dann kommt ein super PPD/Watt raus.....

Bei mir schaut es zwar jetzt super aus, da der Server 720K PPD bei max. 730W schafft, aber im Grunde sind das nur die Grafikkarten, die alles verschönern, die CPUS(30Kerne!!!mit3,4GHZ!!!) schaffen nur 140-150K PPD.
Aber man hat halt ein gutes Gefühl, wenn das "gesammte System" sehr "sparsam" ist, also sprich wenn das PPD/WATT Verhältnis stimmt, denn das ist jetzt fast besser bei mir als vorher: 300-460K PPD bei 450Watt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2015)

Grafikkarten oberhalb GTX580 sollen ab 3209 laufen 

Meine beiden Xeon's laufen nur Hand in Hand mit dem 0503

Wenn nur ein Xeon verbaut ist krieg ich auch 5701 stabil zum laufen > ich hab jetzt noch ein paar Anfragen am Laufen und hoffe ich find noch jemanden.


Ne GTX970 zulegen und in ein supersparsames System einbauen kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage > wenn ich schon so ne schnelle Karte zulege will ich auch damit Gamen können. 

Hinzukommt soviel besser ist ne GTX970 (~280kPPD) nun auch wieder nicht im Vergleich zu meiner GTX780er (~210kPPD) so dass sich der Umstieg für mich lohnen würde > bei mir wächst das Geld auch nicht auf Bäumen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. März 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .......................
> 
> Ne GTX970 zulegen und in ein supersparsames System einbauen kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage > wenn ich schon so ne schnelle Karte zulege will ich auch damit Gamen können.
> 
> Hinzukommt soviel besser ist ne GTX970 (~280kPPD) nun auch wieder nicht im Vergleich zu meiner GTX780er (~210kPPD) so dass sich der Umstieg für mich lohnen würde > bei mir wächst das Geld auch nicht auf Bäumen.


Dem kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen, wenn man den Verbrauch noch hinzurechnet. Eine GTX 970 mit 100MHZ OC verbraucht *ca. 120W!!!
*(980X@180W+2xGTX 970@240W=420W), ich glaube da kann eine GTX780 mit Abstand nicht mithalten. Und dann springen ja auch noch 70K PPD mehr raus...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen, wenn man den Verbrauch noch hinzurechnet. Eine GTX 970 mit 100MHZ OC verbraucht *ca. 120W!!!
> *(980X@180W+2xGTX 970@240W=420W), ich glaube da kann eine GTX780 mit Abstand nicht mithalten. Und dann springen ja auch noch 70K PPD mehr raus...


Du vergisst aber was bei deiner Rechnung:
Selbst wenn meine GTX780 mit ihrem 260MHz OC 260W verbrät (Gesamtsystem 360W) > wie lange es wohl dauert bis ich den Kaufpreis alleine der GTX970 mit den 140W Minderverbrauch eingespart habe?

Die günstigste 970er kostet bei meinem Hardware-Dealer ~320Euro, die kWh ~18Cent  > ich brächte also mehr als 1,5Jahre bis ich nur schon den Kaufpreis der 970er draussen hätte 

Selbst wenn ich meine 780er zu einem guten Preis verkaufen könnte, würde es nie und nimmer für den supersparsamen Unterbau reichen.


Und mal nur so am Rande:
Wenn ich mir ne neue Karte kaufen würde, dann mal sicher keine 970er > Nvidia kann mir mit ihrer "3,5/4GB"-Geschichte gestohlen bleiben


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. März 2015)

Ok.
Vergleichbar mit:


Die berühmte Debatte: soll ich einen Diesel oder Benziner kaufen.....Diesel teuerer aber sparsamer......Benziner billiger aber Verbrauch höher....


----------



## Thosch (29. März 2015)

Der Vergleich hinkt schon *extrem* ... Es macht wirklich keinen Sinn eine 780er jetzt zu ersetzen, vor allem nicht bei den Preisen der Karten. Stromersparnis hin oder her, das rechnet sich in dem Fall nicht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. März 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher bekomme ich das grosse Heulen:
> Man sucht jemanden der einem ein ganz kleinen Bios-Mod macht, finde aber auf Biegen und Brechen einfach keinen der mir das macht.
> 
> Die einzigen beiden die gefunden habe, hat der eine keine Zeit und der andere macht keine Mods bei Asus.
> ...



Und wenn Du mal da nachfrägst, wo du deinen Bioschip bestellt hast? vielleicht kennen die jemanden, der ein Mod macht.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Und wenn Du mal da nachfrägst, wo du deinen Bioschip bestellt hast? vielleicht kennen die jemanden, der ein Mod macht.....


Versuchen kann man es mal ja.

Wie bereits erwähnt hab ich noch ein paar Anfragen am laufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Und wenn Du mal da nachfrägst, wo du deinen Bioschip bestellt hast? vielleicht kennen die jemanden, der ein Mod macht.....


Hab mal angefragt und hab als Antwort bekommen, ich soll im "bios-mods.com"-Forum nachfragen > da hatte ich schon bereits ne Anfrage am laufen, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## brooker (31. März 2015)

*daumen drück*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2015)

Mal so ne reine Interessefrage:
Laufen die BigSMP's so wie die alten BigWU's ausschliesslich unter Linux oder sind die jetzt auch wieder Windows-tauglich?


----------



## sc59 (2. April 2015)

ausschlieslich Linux.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2015)

sc59 schrieb:


> ausschlieslich Linux.


Das wäre doch schon ein Grund um unter Windows zu falten.


----------



## sc59 (2. April 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch schon ein Grund um unter Windows zu falten.


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch schon ein Grund um unter Windows zu falten.



Da wird die Effizienz aber trotzdem zu wünschen lassen. Ob die positiven Effekte überwiegen, "joda nicht wissen ".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da wird die Effizienz aber trotzdem zu wünschen lassen. Ob die positiven Effekte überwiegen, "joda nicht wissen ".


Vorausgesetzt es sind immer noch die 10% die Linux effizienter ist als Windows, würde sich das wieder durch die besser honorierten WUs wieder ausgleichen > BigSMP sind schlechter "bezahlt" als normale SMPs.


----------



## sc59 (2. April 2015)

einfach 
client type = advanced setzten --> keine bigWU´s
 sorry manycoreWU´s mehr.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2015)

sc59 schrieb:


> einfach
> client type = advanced setzten --> keine bigWU´s
> sorry manycoreWU´s mehr.


Geht nicht, nach spätestens 2 Tagen bekommt der Server keine WUs mehr > mir könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt, aber ich glaube langsam das ist Absicht von Standfort so oft wie ich es versucht habe.


----------



## sc59 (2. April 2015)

OHHHHHH
das ist extreme sch****

hilft 
max-packet-size=small


----------



## Thosch (3. April 2015)

... die habens voll drauf die Leutz so zu verprellen !! Das können die am besten. Oder die gehen auf GPU-only ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. April 2015)

Nicht ärgern lassen: Am besten mischen, also CPU + GPU. War damals schon gut und ist heute wieder gut. Das gleicht sich gegenseitig aus....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2015)

sc59 schrieb:


> hilft
> max-packet-size=small


Hilft leider auch nicht > nach zwei Tagen bekommt er keine WU's mehr. 

Mit zwei und vier Clienten falten hab ich auch schon ausprobiert. 


@picar: Mein Problem ist nach wie vor das Bios:
Find einfach keinen der mir den Mod macht und Asus will mir auch nicht helfen. 

Hab jetzt noch eine Möglichkeit und wenn die nix ist lasse ich das Ganze bleiben und faltet notgedrungen nur noch SMP.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2015)

Mal ganz grundsätzlich von mir...

Ja, die ganze "wie können wir die Server-CPU-Leistung noch nutzbringend einsetzen" Frage ist (leider) immer noch nicht gelöst
Ich versuche (natürlich) auch selber alle Varianten durch - mit ebenso wenig Erfolg wie ihr alle

Und natürlich schwanke auch ich häufig zwischen  und 
Ich sage mir (und euch) einfach - *DURCHBEISSEN*


----------



## Thosch (4. April 2015)

Für mich ... nix mehr mit Durchbeißen ... hab keine Beißer mehr.  Bin schwer enttäuscht und verärgert ! Bei BOINC, bzw. SETI- und EINSTEIN-@Home kann ich anhalten und die Kiste ausschalten. Und tu trotzdem Gutes für die Wissenschaft ! Bin sogar am überlegen wirklich ein "70335-Team" aufzumachen ... wenn einige "mitziehen" würden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2015)

So sehr verägert das ich F@H den Rücken kehre bin ich noch nicht, aber zeitweise überlege ob ich drastisch umbauen soll > E5-Server durch meinen ersten Faltserver ersetzten und die GTS450 die drin verbaut ist durch irgend was in Richtung GTX750 TI ersetzten.
Ungefähr die gleiche PPD wie der Server macht, aber bei ungefähr dem halben Stromverbrauch. 


So Jungs, drückt mir jetzt sämtliche verfügbare Daumen, Finger und Zehen:
Ich hab heute meine aktuell letzte Möglichkeit bekommen mit Ausnahme des Mods um ein Bios zu finden, dass meine GTX780 im Server unterstützen würde > mir wurde das Bios 3506 empfohlen und ich habe mir nun einen entsprechenden Bios bestellt (kann mit dem 5701 nicht bis zum 3506 runter).
Betet das der Chip läuft.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. April 2015)

Bevor ich zu F@H gegangen bin, habe ich ab und zu mal BOINC am laufen gehabt. Aber ich muss sagen, da gab es kein Project, dass mir wirklich zusagte. Und ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht bei einer Berechnung von einer Milchstraße oder ähnliches mitmachen. Oder vielleicht das PI berechnen....ich finde hier auf der Erde gibt es genug Probleme, die der Mensch selber eh nicht lösen kann, also machen wir uns es etwas leichter und helfen bei der Forschung hier auf der Erde mit, ich meine damit Krankheitsbekämpfung.
Umsonst hat nicht F@H soviele Mitstreiter......
Und dass nicht immer alles glatt läuft, das ist normal. Auch bei mir in der Arbeit könnte ich mich über soviel aufregen, aber was bringt es? 
Ich hab mich damit abgefunden, dass SMP_BIG-WUs nicht mehr soviel abschmeissen, aber ich finde sie praktisch und übersichtlich, da man nicht soviele WUs raushaut und  nicht mehr kontrollieren kann, ob alle angekommen sind.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2015)

Bis jetzt läuft das 3506 problemlos, allerdings hab ich noch nicht die GTX780 einbaut > bin noch an der Sicherungskopie meiner Filme dran.


----------



## Thosch (4. April 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ... Und ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht bei einer Berechnung von einer Milchstraße oder ähnliches mitmachen. Oder vielleicht das PI berechnen....ich finde hier auf der Erde gibt es genug Probleme, die der Mensch selber eh nicht lösen kann, also machen wir uns es etwas leichter und helfen bei der Forschung hier auf der Erde mit, ich meine damit Krankheitsbekämpfung.
> ...


Stimmt so nicht mehr ganz ... siehe Rosette@Home !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2015)

So Jungs, wurde im Endeffekt eine grössere Umbauaktion:
Zuerst mal getestet ob der Server überhaupt mit dem 3506 läuft > 
GTX780 eingebaut > 
Nur die 780er falten lassen >  unter Luft wird sie 80°C warm

1. Anlauf Xeons und 780 falten >  Xeons schmieren die ganze Zeit beim falten ab und die GTX780 läuft 
Wen die Xeons mitfalten verbraucht das System 580W und damit ist das Seasonic X-560 an seiner Grenze. 

Also NT mit dem Seasonic X-750 aus dem 1090T wechseln und wenn ich schon beim schrauben war gleich noch die 780er wieder in den Wakü-Kreislauf eingebunden.

2. Anlauf >  und 780 wird beim falten ~54°C warm.


Was jetzt noch fehlt ist ein Gaming-Test, ein längeres HDMI-Kabel, im Inneren des Server ein wenig aufräumen und das Ganze unter Linux zum falten zu bekommen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. April 2015)

Du weißt hoffentlich dass du meine ganze Unterstützung hast Alex !

Hoffentlich wird alles gut ! 

Wünsch dir und deiner Familie schöne Ostern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2015)

Mein vorrangigstes Problem ist aktuell so schnell wie möglich das Ganze unter Linux zum Falten zu bekommen > unter Windows kannst du es mit so vielen Threads echt vergessen :
1 Client mit 30 Threads bekommt schon gar keine WU 
1 Client mit 16 Threads der andere mit 14 Threads > nach je einer WU ist Schluss 
2 Clienten mit je 15 Threads ebenfalls nach je einer WU Schluss 
3 Clienten mit je 10 Threads ebanfalls nach je einer WU Schluss 

Auch wenn man fasst nicht mehr ineffizienter mit den Xeons falten kann, falten sie aktuell NaCl-WUs (18 Threads werden belastet)  > die laufen wenigsten ohne das ich nach jeder WU eingreifen muss.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2015)

Nun, es ist und bleibt schwierig

Mein *Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 *faltet immer noch unter WIN 7
Aufteilung 3 x CPU-10 Kerne plus 2 x GTX 660Ti
Die CPU's bringen dabei etwa 24 KPPD; die GraKa's rund 160 KPPD

Probiere immer noch diverseste Distros von LINUX durch - braucht halt Geduld


----------



## mattinator (5. April 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Probiere immer noch diverseste Distros von LINUX durch - braucht halt Geduld



Ich habe Alex schon 'ne PN geschickt, vllt. bekommen wir die NVIDIA-Treiber zum Laufen. Durch mein eigenes Linux Mint komme ich mit den Debian-basierten Distro's inzwischen etwas besser zurecht. In der Firma habe ich hauptsächlich mit Redhat Enterprise Linux zu tun.


----------



## Abductee (5. April 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein vorrangigstes Problem ist aktuell so schnell wie möglich das Ganze unter Linux zum Falten zu bekommen > unter Windows kannst du es mit so vielen Threads echt vergessen


Hast du es schon mal in einer VM versucht?
Mit Hyper-V funktioniert das super.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (5. April 2015)

Aber nicht mit GPU-Folding. Auch nicht im VMware-Player, welcher übrigens besser skaliert als Hyper-V.


----------



## Abductee (5. April 2015)

Dachte es geht ihm nur um die vielen Kerne die unter Windows schlechter arbeiten?


----------



## mattinator (5. April 2015)

Könnte man auch machen: Windows mit GPU-Client und darunter für CPU eine Linux-VM. Beides native unter Linux ist bzgl.  Folding-Output jedoch die bessere Lösung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2015)

Ich sehe allerdings bei einer VM-Ware zwei weitere kleine Probleme:
1. Speicherplatz > hab nur so ne kleine 120GB SSD drin und die ist schon mit dem Windows und einem etwas grösserem Spiel schon zu 3/4 voll. 
2. Ich hab nach wie vor den DLNA-Server drauf.

@mattinator: Bekommst gleich ne PN.


----------



## Abductee (5. April 2015)

Die VM kann auch von einem anderen Datenträger aus gestartet werden, eine HDD hast du nicht noch eingebaut?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2015)

Ich denke das Beste wird ein Dual-Boot-System sein > 1X Linux zum falten und DLNA + 1X Windows zum Gamen


----------



## Abductee (5. April 2015)

Hast du eine Windows Pro Version auf deinem Falt-Rechner installiert?
Ich würd das CPU-Falten in der VM mal ausprobieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2015)

Momentan ist ein Win7 Ultima drauf, allerdings noch eins ohne Linzens > in den nächsten paar Minuten werde ich die Gaming-Eigenschaften noch testen und dann entscheide ich wie es weiter geht.

Dual-Boot ist mir ehrlich gesagt lieber > ob jetzt noch eine weiter SSD im System hängt, macht eh nichts mehr aus (hab ne gebrauchte OCZ geschenkt bekommen auf der das Windows drauf ist).


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. April 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich denke das Beste wird ein Dual-Boot-System sein > 1X Linux zum falten und DLNA + 1X Windows zum Gamen



Würde ich auch machen, da Du viel mehr aus deiner Grafikkarte im Linux rausholen kannst und der Stromverbrauch niedriger ist....wenn Du alles im Windows machst, also mit VMware, dann muss ja die Grafikkarte im Windows falten und das ist schlecht.
Bei mir gehts mit Ubuntu 12.04LTS und den Nvidia-Treibern super zum falten mit meinem Server...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2015)

Windows lässt grüssen 
Gestern wollte ich noch die Spieleigenschaften testen, aber nach 2min schmiert das Spiel mit einem DirectX-Fehler ab. 
Bei der Ursachenforschung ist heraus gekommen, das obwohl ich Anfangs alle Windows-Updates installiert habe und selbst die manuelle Suche mehrfach gestartet habe ist irgendwie das SP1 nicht gefunden worden und jetzt nachträglich kann ich es nicht mehr installieren > Windows nochmal neuaufsetzten.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2015)

... Ist ja wohl nicht wahr - sowas ist mehr als ärgerlich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2015)

Dadurch dass momentan das SP1 fehlt, sind meine Möglichkeiten die Spieletauglichkeit zu testen eher beschränkt, also älteres Spiel (Blur) das nicht auf SP1 angewiesen ist installiert und ich hab nun rund 60min auf der höchsten Qualitätseinstellungen fehlerfrei gezockt. 

Sollte hoffentlich als Test reichen das es läuft.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, es ist und bleibt schwierig
> 
> Mein *Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 *faltet immer noch unter WIN 7
> Aufteilung 3 x CPU-10 Kerne plus 1 x GTX 660Ti plus 1 x GTX760
> ...



Update dazu:

Habe am WE Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 LTS draufgespielt und es lief - eigentlich 
Etwas weniger "eigentlich"....
Der CPU-Client macht zwar "immerhin" gut 60 KPPD (bei 30 Kernen) - was gegenüber WIN7 mit 3x10 Kernen eine Verbesserung von 36 KPPD ist 
Andererseits laufen die beiden GPU's mit je ca. 8 KPPD - was gegenüber WIN7 eine Verschlechterung von ca. 135 KPPD ist 

Also - wieder WIN7 drauf (bzw. SSD gewechselt) und nun frohes Suchen warum die beiden Karten nicht in die Gänge kommen

Falls einer von euch den einen genialen Tipp hat - ich bin ein dankbarer Abnehmer
Würde mich sowieso interessieren wer nun eigentlich womit unter LINUX folded *nachdenk*

Ach, ich mach einfach mal was auf - in der Hoffnung auf eure Mithilfe

Thema


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2015)

Mich wunderts schon dass bei dir mit 3X10 unter Win7 problemlos läuft währends bei mir nur eine WU lang läuft.


----------



## mattinator (7. April 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Andererseits laufen die beiden GPU's mit je ca. 8 KPPD - was gegenüber WIN7 eine Verschlechterung von ca. 135 KPPD ist
> 
> Also - wieder WIN7 drauf (bzw. SSD gewechselt) und nun frohes Suchen warum die beiden Karten nicht in die Gänge kommen
> 
> Falls einer von euch den einen genialen Tipp hat - ich bin ein dankbarer Abnehmer



Die NVIDIA-Linux-Treiber haben das gleiche Problem mit den "kleineren" (älteren) Kepler-Chips wie die Windows-Treiber. Unter Windows war glaub ich der 327.23 WHQL der letzte "vernünftige" für diese Karten. Ob das Problem die  GTX 760 auch noch betrifft, kann ich nicht sagen. Unter Windows war scheinbar ab den 33x-er Treibern "Schluss mit lustig". Das hieße für Linux 325.15 (NVIDIA DRIVERS 325.15Certified) entsprechend dieser Archiv-Liste: Linux Display Driver Archive | NVIDIA. Ob Du die NVIDIA-Module im aktuellen Kernel der 14.04.2 LTS zum Laufen bekommst, ist aber fraglich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2015)

Hab das Windows 7 jetzt nochmal neu aufgesetzt und jetzt läuft auch das Gaming:
Hatte am Anfang auch wieder das Problem das mir DA:I nach einer Minute mit einem DirectX-Fehler abgeschmiert ist, aber das lag am aktuellen Nvidia-Treiber 347.88 > hab jetzt den 347.25 installiert und der lief gestern 3h-Gamestabil. 


Interessanterweise läuft jetzt auch der Faltclient mit 3X10Threads > ich teste mal noch ob 1X30 oder 2X15 laufen würden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ich teste mal noch ob 1X30 oder 2X15 laufen würden.


1X30 bekommt schon gar keine WU's 
2X15 

Aktuell kommt mein Server auf 300kPPD (2X 45kPPD + 210kPPD) bei 580W unter Windows 7.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. April 2015)

Also läuft dein Server! Freut mich.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Also läuft dein Server! Freut mich.....


Windows ja.
Linux noch nicht, kommt aber die Tage. 

Bin gespannt mal was mehr Punkte bringt > Windows mit 2X15 Threads + GTX780 oder Linux mit 30 Threads BigSMP + GTX780


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. April 2015)

Also bei mir sparte Linux ca. 20W an Strom und bei der Grafikkarte kamen rund 60K ppd mehr rüber....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. April 2015)

Nicht schon wieder! 

Zwei Tage falten und die beiden CPU-Clienten bekommen wieder kein WU's mehr. 


Edit:
Hab es wieder zu falten bekommen, die Frage ist nur wie lang Standfort meine Xeons lässt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2015)

Ubuntu läuft auch wieder > 355kPPD bei 590W geht aber sicher noch was da das OC noch nicht abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. April 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Windows ja.
> Linux noch nicht, kommt aber die Tage.
> 
> Bin gespannt mal was mehr Punkte bringt > Windows mit 2X15 Threads + GTX780 oder Linux mit 30 Threads BigSMP + GTX780



Wenn du die Grafikkarte unter Linux übertakten kannst dann sollte es mehr PPD bringen,
wenn dass nicht geht, dann ist ganz klar Windows schneller, die übertaktete Grafikkarte macht viel aus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wenn du die Grafikkarte unter Linux übertakten kannst dann sollte es mehr PPD bringen,
> wenn dass nicht geht, dann ist ganz klar Windows schneller, die übertaktete Grafikkarte macht viel aus.


Rat mal was wir gestern Abend gemacht haben:
WerksOC ~195kPPD
aktuelles OC ~245kPPD, muss aber noch testen ob unter Linux mehr geht als unter Win7.


Wen das OC der 780er nicht gegangen wäre, wäre die Faltleistung von Win7 und Ubuntu etwa gleich > das was die 780er unter Win7 mehr erfaltet hätte, erfalten die Xeons unter Linux mehr.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. April 2015)

Hat die 780er unter Linux nicht von Haus aus ohne OC  eine höhere Faltleistung? Bei meinen 970er war die Leistung unter Linux ohne OC so gut wie unter Windows mit OC.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. April 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hat die 780er unter Linux nicht von Haus aus ohne OC  eine höhere Faltleistung? Bei meinen 970er war die Leistung unter Linux ohne OC so gut wie unter Windows mit OC.


Das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht beobachten > Windows und Linux sind in etwa gleich mit identischen Taktraten.
Ist das eventuell ein Maxwell-Phänomen? 


Nachtrag:
Ich teste gerade das Limit der 780er aus und ich muss sagen unter Linux geht Taktmässig ein ganzes Stück mehr als unter Win7 > teste gerade ob 33MHz als Win7 mehr stabil sind (1290MHz).


----------

